# MMA Discussion Thread



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Creating a new thread on behalf of MrMister. Post away lads. 




























:mark:
































:jonjones





























































:dana


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

My GOAT list:

1. Silva
2. GSP
3. DJ
4. Cruz
5. Jones

DJ, GSP and Jones have the opportunity to advance. DJ for sure will, but he needs money fights and grudge matches. He needs to move up and have fights with Cruz, Dillashaw and Garbrandt. GSP might depending on how his MW run goes. If he can take the title and defend it once or twice I'll put him at number one. Jones can advance too, but I believe being a professional fighter including being on a GOAT list involves more than just winning fights. He has shown on multiple occasions he cannot handle being a professional. Drug use (cocaine and marijuana), DUI, hit and run, and USADA violations, and he's not even 30? This guy would be my bonified number one if he wasn't such a loser outside of the cage. People probably are shaking their heads at Cruz on my list, but I honestly believe he deserves that spot. Watching that man fight has been magical.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

mma still doesnt lay a finger on boxing 
discuss


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anderson Silva vs Claudia Gadelha is an interesting fight. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Do they still not have a new opponent lined up for Anderson Silva?

I'm a huge fan but you'd think at this point of his career people would be lining up to defeat the GOAT.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Silva has apparently refused Rockhold so not like he has no options.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Well Silva has apparently refused Rockhold so not like he has no options.


To be fair thats a stupid fight to make in 2017. Rockhold is a genuine Title Contender while Anderson is only fit for legends fights and fights against up and comers. Unless Silva can turn back the clock and most importantly fight seriously for the first time in years and years then Rockhold would smash his head in 19 times out of 20.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't wait for the 211 card, the best one since 205 imo. Also looking forward to Aldo breaking Holloway's knee. :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To be fair thats a stupid fight to make in 2017. Rockhold is a genuine Title Contender while Anderson is only fit for legends fights and fights against up and comers. Unless Silva can turn back the clock and most importantly fight seriously for the first time in years and years then Rockhold would smash his head in 19 times out of 20.


Yeah I agree, Rockhold would murder Silva. Was just mentioning that there are fighters that would take on Silva at 212, Silva refuses them. Don't forget Yoel too, pretty sure there was another fighter as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Yeah I agree, Rockhold would murder Silva. Was just mentioning that there are fighters that would take on Silva at 212, Silva refuses them. Don't forget Yoel too, pretty sure there was another fighter as well.


Anderson's smart to turn down fights v Rockhold and Yoel, neither of those fights end very well at all.

UFC can hype him up and throw around the GOAT label but Anderson just doesn't belong in the cage with fighters like that anymore.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can't wait for 211


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Isn't OSP fighting Silva or is that still just being discussed?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh BTW apparently there's rumblings that Germian de Randamie may vacate her Featherweight title or even retire.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Oh BTW apparently there's rumblings that Germian de Randamie may vacate her Featherweight title or even retire.


She'll go down as the only UFC featherweight champ in history. GOAT


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> She'll go down as the only UFC featherweight champ in history. GOAT


Ha. Nah, Cyborg will get that title eventually. They'd be foolish not to cash in on her while she's still a formidable fighter. There's money to be made with her if they'd just pull their fingers out.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This long break between events really sucks!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

BigDaveBatista said:


> mma still doesnt lay a finger on boxing
> discuss


Boxing is for the biggest pussies on the planet who would get wrecked by a mixed martial artist in a real fight.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

In terms of global reach it's true that MMA doesn't touch boxing but in terms of pure excitement MMA without a shadow of a doubt. I always say the fighters are modern day gladiators, super athletes with exceptional technique in a number of discliplines. Give me MMA any day.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

MMA will always benefit from having more organized structure than boxing. Boxing stopped producing 'best vs best at the right moment' long long time ago. Its really hard to stay hype for it throughout the year like MMA.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

It's worth noting that interest in boxing has been decreasing for a while. Boxing hasn't generated a PPV with 1+ million buys since Mayweather/Pacquiao. Meanwhile, the UFC has done it on several occasions, and has come close a bunch of other times.

Their TV ratings have also fallen short of what the UFC generates.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Yeah, I never knew how true the 'boxing is dying' murmurs were true or not because I never really looked into it, but that's something to think about.

To be fair it's easy to see why the Fertittas and Dana were so desperate to be mainstream. How is a corrupt sport full of individuals as greasy as boxing is, somehow more socially acceptable than MMA? Their positions in society should be switched, and with any luck in a few decades we'll see it happen, but still.

Also disclaimer: p4p is dumb and I hate it, but that said, isn't it weird to think about how hard TJ Dillishaw would tool, say, Conor McGregor? Bantamweight top 5 is kind of absurd with talent.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> isn't it weird to think about how hard TJ Dillishaw would tool, say, Conor McGregor?


How? They're 2 weight classes apart. That's like saying Conor could KO Nate Diaz. He can't! Diaz would eat the shots, carve him up, then choke him the fuck out.....



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Boxing stopped producing 'best vs best at the right moment' long long time ago.


As well as there being 25 weight classes separated by 3 pounds each, multiplied by 6 "World" organizations, equalling too many fucking belts, some held by the same guys.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> As well as there being 25 weight classes separated by 3 pounds each, multiplied by 6 "World" organizations, equalling too many fucking belts, some held by the same guys.


Yeah that sucks. Its tiresome to follow divisions and invest in individuals. Because more often than not there is no real payoff, and even if there is its too late. In MMA you have the chance to see that journey that fighters goes through in supposed way. From nobody to challenger and eventually champion. 

I will always have soft spot for boxing but MMA producing quality with quantity and you can't ignore that.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

MMA hour was crazy today. How is this thread dead right now?

I'm not against Cyborg vs. Anderson. There's rumors going around that Germaine may vacate due to personal issues. 

On the other hand, Anderson Silva wants an interim title fight with Yoel Romero at 212. Romero wants it too. Bisping is going to throw a fit. :lmao 

Honestly, I'm still not a fan of this GSP/Bisping garbage. I don't hate money grabs but when has the UFC ever announced a fight without a set date? Georges could've waited while Bisping fought a TOP CONTENDER in the mean time.

By the way, I'm really taking to Dominick Cruz lately. I've always had a strong distaste for the guy but his interviews have been on point. I'd like to pick up whatever the hell he's been reading in his downtime.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't say it was like *OMG FAP FAP FAP*

But people are kicking off :lol

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-videos-after-backlash-from-ufc-fighters.html

Nonsense really


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Yikes.

You'd think folks that get punched for a living would be a little less sensitive.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> MMA hour was crazy today. How is this thread dead right now?
> 
> I'm not against Cyborg vs. Anderson. There's rumors going around that Germaine may vacate due to personal issues.
> 
> ...


It's because if Bisping fought an actual top contender like Romero, most likely he'd get fucked up and there's absolutely no way in hell GSP would step up to fight Romero lol.







That PVZ video is thirsty as fuck


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Too thirsty.... A turn off....

The middleweight situation is just one big ass joke.

Goddamn you, Luke Rockhold.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> It's because if Bisping fought an actual top contender like Romero, most likely he'd get fucked up and there's absolutely no way in hell GSP would step up to fight Romero


How are UFC allowing him to do this? It just makes no sense. GSP alone will be a draw, the fuck is Bisping? A known choke who got lucky. I just don't understand this bullshit that UFC keeps pulling. Just use the rankings and go from there....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

WME and GSP are behind this, mang. 

WME wants to get back the money they spent on the purchase in a hurry. On the other hand, GSP obviously looks at Bisping as an easy path to another divisional title. 

You think GSP would dare ask for a title fight if Rockhold/ANYONE ELSE was the champion? Not a chance. 

Hell, I can't say I blame Bisping for accepting. Big money fight at the end of his career. I do think he's full of shit for saying other middleweights would accept the GSP fight. They wouldn't have the option, motherfucker. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> On the other hand, GSP obviously looks at Bisping as an easy path to another divisional title.
> 
> You think GSP would dare ask for a title fight if Rockhold/ANYONE ELSE was the champion? Not a chance.


Just being GSP in the Octagon makes a ton for everyone. He doesn't need a title. But the big problem is that I don't think anyone would've objected to GSP coming back at 170. I said before, he's the uncrowned king. Imagine if Jon Jones had returned after he was stripped and said he wanted to face Werdum. That would spit in everyone's face at heavyweight. But getting a return shot at 205 is alright in everyone's mind. Then again, Jones gonna Jones.....


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> How? They're 2 weight classes apart. That's like saying Conor could KO Nate Diaz. He can't! Diaz would eat the shots, carve him up, then choke him the fuck out.....
> 
> 
> 
> As well as there being 25 weight classes separated by 3 pounds each, multiplied by 6 "World" organizations, equalling too many fucking belts, some held by the same guys.


Read the disclaimer, that's why the p4p list is stupid! But its existence, and McGregor's place on it, rest on the idea that injecting all identical technical ability, fight style etc into the body of someone of a different weight class, would result in that person winning over somebody else.

And my heavily disclaimed p4p is dumb anyway post made light of the fact that a McGregor sized Dillashaw would tool McGregor. Or vice versa


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> MMA hour was crazy today. How is this thread dead right now?
> 
> I'm not against Cyborg vs. Anderson. There's rumors going around that Germaine may vacate due to personal issues.
> 
> ...


Read Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor E. Frankl, Dom has quoted some stuff by him before..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Read Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor E. Frankl, Dom has quoted some stuff by him before..


I'll pick it up today. 

Thank you, based god.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> mma still doesnt lay a finger on boxing
> discuss


The fact that nobody knows or cares about Deontay Wilder shows you how much boxing is dead.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nate live with Ariel rn:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

there is not a single LHW on the current UFC roster that Chuck could beat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anark said:


> Nate live with Ariel rn:


Was hoping for some sort of fight announcement, but still sort of entertaining


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Loved that special MMA Hour with Nate. He may be crude & crass but he's actually quite deceptively savvy underneath it all. Ariel was smart enough to just sit back and allow Nate to go on an epic rant.

It's crazy to me how the UFC never even approached Nick or Nate for 209. That was a no brainer.

Nate was completely right about Tony Ferguson dropping the ball after he defeated Rafael Dos Anjos. That was his opportunity to get his name out there and gain some exposure outside the MMA fanbase and he blew it big time.

I hope the UFC pull their finger out and make it worth Nate's while to fight Ferguson in July. I can completely understand where he's coming from, if he's going to be pulled out triathlon season then he should be fairly compensated, cause that's a source of income for him at the end of the day, and it's one that's less likely to leave you bruised, bloodied & battered after it.

The fact that Nate was the one who had to set up those Jimmel Kimmel and Conan O'Brian appearances speaks volumes. He was red hot after defeating Conor and they didn't want to capitalise. :no:

Oh BTW lel at the Boxing is dying BS. Especially with what just went down on Saturday night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

If Nate really believes that he won the 2nd fight with Conor then the brain damage has already got a grip of him

Enjoyable interview though. He is much smarter than he comes across


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Really? I know the Diaz bros protest their losses even when they're blatantly one-sided but that second Conor fight was close.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> The fact that nobody knows or cares about Deontay Wilder shows you how much boxing is dead.


You could make the same argument based on the fact nobody knows or cares about Stipe Miocic. Or any MMA fighters other than Conor and Ronda. Boxing right now has a younger generation of potential stars coming up.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Lawler-Cerrone, Werdum-Overeem and Pettis-Miller all official for UFC 213. :mark


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Saviorxx said:


> Lawler-Cerrone, Werdum-Overeem and Pettis-Miller all official for UFC 213. :mark


Plus Cody/TJ as the main event GAWD DAMN!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Amanda Nunes vs. Valentina Schevchenko II now looks more than likely for UFC 213 on July 8th.



> *UFC 213*
> 
> Amanda Nunes vs. Valentina Schevchenko
> Cody Garbrandt vs. T.J. Dillashaw
> ...


























http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/19309677/amanda-nunes-valentina-shevchenko-agree-fight

There's also going to be a UFC female Flyweight division added later this year. That will be the basis for Season 26 of TUF.

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/19305063/ufc-mulling-launch-women-flyweight-class

:hmm:

Judging by how they seem to be heavily stacking 213 I think that probably means in all likelihood Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz is dead. :sad: I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

213 looks great


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Loved that special MMA Hour with Nate. He may be crude & crass but he's actually quite deceptively savvy underneath it all. Ariel was smart enough to just sit back and allow Nate to go on an epic rant.
> 
> It's crazy to me how the UFC never even approached Nick or Nate for 209. That was a no brainer.
> 
> ...


No actually UFC has approached both Diaz brother multiple times, yet they keep turning down fights. Can't really do anything if they refuse to fight


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


>


Just rewatched this fight, and I am convinced that Miocic finishes JDS within 2 rounds.

Although JDS came back starting in round 2, he was dominated pretty handily in the first 2 rounds. If that happens again, which I am confident that it will, JDS won't make it past round 2. JDS is coming off a layoff of over 1 year, and he's been on a decline, while Miocic has been on an upward trajectory. 

Miocic had a great strategy of forcing JDS to defend the takedowns and to grind him against the fence, but what was more impressive was how well he did against JDS on the feet. With JDS having declined since then, Miocic shouldn't have a problem finishing him


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I really don't care to hear from Nate unless he's announcing a fight. 

This lightweight division is dead asf right now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:ken


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860260224782917632
:ken


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860561920784556033
"_After October_" :moyes8

They might as well just create an interim title then. Cause Romero, Whittaker and Moose ain't getting a title shot till next year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So we've got a perfectly healthy champion, a swath of healthy contenders, but we WILL NOT see a title fight for OVER A FUCKING YEAR!?!?

FUCKING HORSE SHIT!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What bollocks, cmon man


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Why couldn't they just have announced George to challenge whoever is champ by the time he's actually ready to fight? I know the real answer (he's scared of Yoel, Rockhold and pretty much any other top middleweight) but I'd love to hear his answer. Hope Bisping murders him when fight night comes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Something must be amiss here. I don't understand why the UFC would of announced the fight so early if it was taking place during Winter. I mean they held a press conference at the beginning of March for the fight. I get the feeling they wanted to stage it during the Summer and GSP forced their hand.

Anderson Silva's request for an interim title fight with Yoel Romero next month really doesn't sound so crazy now. :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man fuck GSP. MW division has the most legit fighters but it's being held back by GSP who's gonna get his ass whooped by Bisping anyway. A load of nonsense. UFC could have had 2 MW title defenses by the time GSP got his shot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone searched to see if there's widespread outrage about this?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Has anyone searched to see if there's widespread outrage about this?


Eh, life goes on. I am annoyed sure but it's not the end of the world. Especially if the UFC are smart enough to give Romero an Interim title fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Eh, life goes on. I am annoyed sure but it's not the end of the world. Especially if the UFC are smart enough to give Romero an Interim title fight.


Well the reason I ask is because this is legit hurting careers of 4-5 contenders at 185. But go back a year and people wanted Tyron's head, not to mention Damien Maia getting screwed, but this is literally 4 times worse and even someone like you posts, "It's not the end of the world."

It's just so terrible all around.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well the reason I ask is because this is legit hurting careers of 4-5 contenders at 185. But go back a year and people wanted Tyron's head, not to mention Damien Maia getting screwed, but this is literally 4 times worse and even someone like you posts, "It's not the end of the world."
> 
> It's just so terrible all around.


It's been heading down this path for a while now. The new owners are more concerned about tantalising fights that generate them lots of revenue. They live in an ivory tower with few concerns about fight fans opinions. It is what it is, I've just come to accept it and enjoy the fights. There's more important things in my life to worry about than the Middleweight title scene. :shrug

Michael Bisping wants to cash out, I can't really blame the guy considering how much he's given to this sport.

And I am now becoming more and more convinced that Dana White has mentally checked out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's anytime after October, which means it will probs be like December or early 2018, and if he wins hell probs hold onto the belt for a few months, pretending he will defend it, then just gonna vacate it so Romero wont be able to fight like mid-next year. 

*RIP*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@samizayn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860851569419587585









Judging by Moose being over in Singapore doing promotional work for the UFC a new deal seems imminent.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Number one bullshit. 

Honestly, I'm not surprised by this. This division was shaping up to be my favorite and GSP just fucked everything up. 

I wonder if Bisping is a man of his word. I do remember him saying he'd fight Yoel if GSP isn't ready by September.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> I wonder if Bisping is a man of his word. I do remember him saying he'd fight Yoel if GSP isn't ready by September.


It's not up to him. The UFC aren't going to risk losing their marquee match up just to satiate hardcore fans. Nor will GSP want to see his title shot go up in smithereens. The situation really calls for an Interim title.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yoel vs Anderson interim? :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> @samizayn
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860851569419587585
> ...


The snarky "ha-ha" at the end :lol

Moose lowkey GOATs, it's what he does. Can't even be mad about him dissing My Boy



Blackbeard said:


> It's not up to him. The UFC aren't going to risk losing their marquee match up just to satiate hardcore fans. Nor will GSP want to see his title shot go up in smithereens. The situation really calls for an Interim title.


GSP/anyone is the marquee match-up but the problem is he has specific names laid out in his contract (which, I love GSP, but honestly that's a little bitchmade.) He doesn't want any of the real big boys at MW but if it's the title shot he wants, October is a ridiculous amount of time to demand

edit: someone merge these please.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Blackbeard, do you make those Dana heads yourself?

Also are they really going forward with a ladies 125?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Just rewatched this fight, and I am convinced that Miocic finishes JDS within 2 rounds.
> 
> Although JDS came back starting in round 2, he was dominated pretty handily in the first 2 rounds. If that happens again, which I am confident that it will, JDS won't make it past round 2. JDS is coming off a layoff of over 1 year, and he's been on a decline, while Miocic has been on an upward trajectory.
> 
> Miocic had a great strategy of forcing JDS to defend the takedowns and to grind him against the fence, but what was more impressive was how well he did against JDS on the feet. With JDS having declined since then, Miocic shouldn't have a problem finishing him


Here's something interesting - one of the Brazilian MMA sites posted a clip of JDS knocking out Mir, and all the top comments were roasting JDS. In a bizarre twist, it's possible his countrymen would agree.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Terrible poster, why would you want people to turn their heads upside down to read Holloway's name, dissapointing after a great 211 poster.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Champion vs Champion hstopit

Karolina is probably a better opponent than Anderson was. Glad they scrapped that abomination. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I actually like the poster, it's a playing card. They're both the king.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anderson Silva is no longer fighting on 212.









That Claudia Gadelha vs. Karolina Kowalkiewicz fight needs a baby oil stipulation added to it ASAP! 












DX-Superkick said:


> @Blackbeard, do you make those Dana heads yourself?
> 
> Also are they really going forward with a ladies 125?


I steal most of them from the Sherdog forum. Although CJ has made a few for me. As for the female Flyweight division, all signs are pointing to yes.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Been too long since we had a fight week!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stipe is such a goofball. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There better not be any Tiramisu in that muffin. :mj 

FIGHT WEEK BABY :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> There better not be any Tiramisu in that muffin.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Stipe for the win pls.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Exciting times! Yes, it's fight week, but that's not the only reason the excitement level has gone up. Does anyone else feel like it's been a while since MMA was genuinely exciting? This year has been a struggle for me, we've had an absence of big fights booked- or for the bigger fights that have been booked, they haven't delivered on the night.

Without sounding like a filthy casual, UFC has really suffered without Conor, Ronda and Jones. All big names, but in addition to their fame, you rarely, if ever, saw them have boring fights. Dynamic finishers for the most part. I was watching back Conor's stuff from last year- the two Diaz fights and the Alvarez demolition- and the electric atmosphere there was unbelievable.

Now, in 2017, we've had a featherweight women's title match play out conservatively to near silence (apart from the fouls), Rumble Johnson turn in a total non performance, Woodley and Thompson do close to nothing for 25 minutes, and just when Weidman and Mousasi start delivering the first big time quality fight of the year, confusion over the new rules fucked things up.

The only saving grace for me so far this year has been Whittaker demolishing Jacare. It was brutal, impressive and had ramifications at the top of the division.

Now, UFC 211. Surely there's enough big fights loaded onto this card to have something great occur, right? No way can Alvarez vs. Poirier, Cejudo vs. Pettis, Edgar vs. Rodriguez, Maia vs. Masvidal, Joanna vs. Andrade and Miocic vs. JDS all suck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If you fucking jinxed it! :goldberg2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Miocic, JJ, Maia, Rodriguez, Cejudo will all be winners on Saturday.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 211*
> 
> Stipe Miocic vs. *Junior Dos Santos*
> 
> ...


In my humble opinion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Never noticed until now, but JDS really does look like he could be Robbie Lawler's bigger brother


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

UFC Summer Kickoff press conference on Friday :ambrose5

DC and Jon Jones need to be on this for the entertainment please.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's crazy how much open discontent and unrest there is among UFC fighters right now. The new owners only seem to be fanning the flames with their disregard for fighter's opinions, feelings and rankings. If they're not careful they may just allow Bellator to usurp them in the near future.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jaxx said:


> UFC Summer Kickoff press conference on Friday :ambrose5
> 
> DC and Jon Jones need to be on this for the entertainment please.


Hopefully they start adding some big names. The only guy, out of the fighters currently announced, who could go off and make things entertaining is Cody.

Jones/DC and Bisping/GSP would be perfect additions.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862352725459251201
:bow:bow:bow


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Fucking beast. The guy submitted a BJJ black belt like it was nothing.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

just a slightly more violent, less entertaining version of wrestling


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862352725459251201
> :bow:bow:bow


I enjoy watching midget wrestling as much as the next guy but that's taking it a bit far imo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862125991954657280


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Been way too long since we had one of these... :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sergio Pettis vs. Henry Cejudo cancelled.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/10/15619166/ufc-211s-sergio-pettis-vs-henry-cejudo-fight-canceled

:fuckthis


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Now, UFC 211. Surely there's enough big fights loaded onto this card to have something great occur, right? No way can Alvarez vs. Poirier, Cejudo vs. Pettis, Edgar vs. Rodriguez, Maia vs. Masvidal, Joanna vs. Andrade and Miocic vs. JDS all suck.





DX-Superkick said:


> If you fucking jinxed it! :goldberg2





Blackbeard said:


> Sergio Pettis vs. Henry Cejudo cancelled.


I reiterate.....

:goldberg2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*EVERYBODY SHUT THE FUCK UP!*








They're saying it's a hand injury but they just had a face off a few hours ago, wouldn't be surprised if the fat fuck had weight cutting issues.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Johnny just gives up the choke....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dana White says Georges St-Pierre vs Michael Bisping is off, next title shot goes to Yoel Romero



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck that fight, and fuck everyone who was cheering for that fight to happen as well. :mj


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

No one has posted about this? Sounds like DC/Jones is a go for UFC 214. Hope to see them at Friday's press conference.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862413808337342464


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Dana White says Georges St-Pierre vs Michael Bisping is off, next title shot goes to Yoel Romero
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck that fight, and fuck everyone who was cheering for that fight to happen as well. :mj


Going to go against popular opinion, just like I did when I correctly picked Cody to dethrone Dom, but I think Bisping wins by decision. Gets smashed in the first round, but ends up taking over later in the fight when Romero's cardio will fail him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

People always bring up Romero and cardio issues, but I just went back and looked at his record, all his knockouts come in the 3rd round I mean look what he did to Weidman, the only time I really saw him gassed was in the Jacare fight. That being said this is 5 rounds, and Bisping has ridiculous cardio and pace, will be amazing fight for sure.



Just hope this isn't all fucking BS and negotiation tactic by UFC


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> “I made this GSP fight, we did a press conference,” White said. “The thing was supposed to happen in July. Michael Bisping is going to have to defend his title now. We’re not waiting for GSP.”
> 
> “Georges St-Pierre is saying he will not be ready to compete now until November. Who knows if that’s even the case. It could be next year. So we’re not waiting for Georges St-Pierre anymore. We’re moving on with the division, and Yoel Romero will get the next shot.”



So did GSP fuck with them or what the hell happened here? Did he tell them he'd be ready by July and then change his mind?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> So did GSP fuck with them or what the hell happened here? Did he tell them he'd be ready by July and then change his mind?


This fool said October. About the worst thing GSP has ever done, literally, respectfully.

Part of the point of things like his position in the MMAAA was stopping the bullshit 'money fights' that are based on nothing but Dana's whim, and having a proper external ranking system so you can determine who truly deserves to be in the UFC, and who truly deserves championship fights.

How can you demand that integrity but then turn around and try to book a gimme match with Bisping for a championship in a division you've not competed in before. And then on top of that demand that one of the strongest divisions in the world be put on hold for 5mos?... Naw. Miss me with that Gregory.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

GSP is a bald coward anyway. I have no interest in watching two OAPs hitting each other with their zimmer frames until one of them has a stroke. Although, now that I put it like that... :hmm:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

It's all over Mike.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Poor Mike missing on his retirement fund payday. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So is the fight officially off then or is this just Dana White applying pressure on GSP to hurry his ass up? I haven't seen Ariel Helwani or Brett Okamato report the story yet so I am sceptical. Plus no rational, sane person should ever believe a word that comes out of Dana's mouth. 8*D

IF this is indeed the case then I feel sorry for Bisping. The dude just wanted a nice payday before he road off into the sunset. He's more than earned that right after all he's sacrificed for this sport over the years, the haters can go fuck themselves. It's not Mike's fault that GSP has become a meticulous, procrastinating pain in the ass.

I hope Mike pulls off the upset and smashes Romero.

Would be nice if we could now finally see the UFC make GSP vs. Anderson Silva but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

GSP is an attention seeking lunatic and the goof is in the right for once


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am beginning to think this might just be a negotiation tactic from Dana. As of right now *there's no story* on ESPN or MMA Fighting *confirming that the fight is off*. I am going to need to see Ariel or Brett confirm the story before I believe it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I reiterate.....
> 
> :goldberg2


As they say on the streets... my bad.

Very happy about the plug being pulled on Bisping vs. GSP. Hated everything about that match-up being made, from Bisping not fighting legitimate MW contenders to GSP fighting up after such a long absence AND when he kept protesting about Anderson Silva being "way too big for him". The whole thing was a farce. I don't mind GSP fighting again, but stay in your lane, Georges.

Besides, the middleweight division is plenty exciting, it didn't need St. Pierre to "spice it up" or whatever. Bisping vs. Yoel should be great, mostly because I expect Yoel to damn near murder the C(o)unt, but I'm almost hoping that Bisping out-cardios him and retains, because Dana White cock-teased us Aussie fans with having a middleweight title fight involving Robert Whittaker sometime soon! Bisping vs. Whittaker for the MW title at Etihad Stadium would be a guaranteed sellout. My dick's hard just thinking about it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862702437995610112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862702714421211136


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862466849505673217
:hmm:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GSP <<<<<

Go on Yoel


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Saw reports that Jones v Cormier is happening at UFC 214, apparently confirmed by Ariel, so I went looking at his Twitter and found him handing the guy I quoted in the previous post his own arse on a plate. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862702322874503168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862703139765485569


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862466849505673217
> :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> As they say on the streets... my bad.
> 
> Bisping vs. Yoel should be great, mostly because I expect Yoel to damn near murder the Cunt, but I'm almost hoping that Bisping out-cardios him and retains, because Dana White cock-teased us Aussie fans with having a middleweight title fight involving Robert Whittaker sometime soon! Bisping vs. Whittaker for the MW title at Etihad Stadium would be a guaranteed sellout. My dick's hard just thinking about it.


In time......I can learn to forgive.

What's stopping Whittaker from getting a title shot if Yoel, wait a minute......WHEN Yoel kills Bisping?



Blackbeard said:


> IF this is indeed the case then I feel sorry for Bisping. The dude just wanted a nice payday before he road off into the sunset. He's more than earned that right after all he's sacrificed for this sport over the years, the haters can go fuck themselves. It's not Mike's fault that GSP has become a meticulous, procrastinating pain in the ass.
> 
> I hope Mike pulls off the upset and smashes Romero.


WHY!?!? If he wasn't a professional choke artist for a decade he could have at the very least got in the cage with PRIME Silva. The only reason he became champion and is still champion, is because a year and a half ago 185 was old or injured. That's it. Fuck his payday. If he was good 7 years ago, he'd be the GSP of Britain and wouldn't need to consistently hold 185 hostage since making UFC dust off 45 year old Dan Henderson.

And just so we're clear, I'm no blind hater, when I see BULLSHIT like this I'll more than likely call it out. Just like with Condit, Edgar and Faber, BULLSHIT is BULLSHIT!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> In time......I can learn to forgive.
> 
> What's stopping Whittaker from getting a title shot if Yoel, wait a minute......WHEN Yoel kills Bisping?
> 
> ...


Salty as fuck.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm a fan of GSP vs Bisping, but I wouldn't be upset if it was cancelled. GSP saying to wait until October after the fight was first announced in late 2016 is bullshit.

None of the major MMA news outlets have announced it though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> WHY!?!? If he wasn't a professional choke artist for a decade he could have at the very least got in the cage with PRIME Silva. The only reason he became champion and is still champion, is because a year and a half ago 185 was old or injured. That's it. Fuck his payday. If he was good 7 years ago, he'd be the GSP of Britain and wouldn't need to consistently hold 185 hostage since making UFC dust off 45 year old Dan Henderson.
> 
> And just so we're clear, I'm no blind hater, when I see BULLSHIT like this I'll more than likely call it out. Just like with Condit, Edgar and Faber, BULLSHIT is BULLSHIT!


I respect the guy. He's been fighting the best Middleweights & Light Heavyweights in the world non stop since I became a fan of the sport. So what if he's came up short, I am not going to hold that against him when the majority of losses have come at the hands of bonafide MMA legends. He's been busting his ass for more than a decade and has literally given an eye to this sport, that alone warrants him a sweet payday IMO.

If anyone is to blame for this debacle it's the UFC. They are the ones who offered him the Henderson and GSP fights, I guarantee you Mike would of fought Romero had they insisted, he's always been fearless, his record verifies that. Any Middleweight who claims they would of refused a GSP fight and insisted on facing Romero next is talking out of their ass. They're all just jealous because Mike's managed to find himself in a position that nobody would of been able to predict a couple years ago. At the end of day Middleweight integrity is not going pay Mike's medical bills or send his kids to college.

If you want to be mad at WME-IMG that's fine, but at least show some respect to a man who's bled year after and helped lure that company to purchase the UFC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like GSP is just picking whoever and whenever he wants to fight and he can rightfully fuck off.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Seems like GSP is just picking whoever and whenever he wants to fight and he can rightfully fuck off.


Agreed. GSP's really not doing himself any favours with the fans or the UFC for that matter. Skipping the que for an immediate title shot is one thing, but dictating the timeline and forcing the whole division to go on standby just so he can take a ridiculous amount of time to prepare is taking the piss. It's getting to the point where some people wished he never came back at all.

All of this could have just been avoided had they pulled the trigger on an Anderson Silva fight. Yes it has lost a lot of its lustre but I am pretty sure even now that fight would still be able to generate interest among fans. It's the dream fight I've always wanted to see. Nobody would mind the long build up either since it's not screwing any of the contenders out of a title shot.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been burned out on MMA in the last few months only watching Joe Rogan's podcast and The MMA Beat on my free time, but this PPV has me interested. Top to bottom this card looks like it can't possibly fail.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I respect the guy. He's been fighting the best Middleweights & Light Heavyweights in the world non stop since I became a fan of the sport. So what if he's came up short, I am not going to hold that against him when the majority of losses have come at the hands of bonafide MMA legends. He's been busting his ass for more than a decade and has literally given an eye to this sport, that alone warrants him a sweet payday IMO.
> 
> If anyone is to blame for this debacle it's the UFC. They are the ones who offered him the Henderson and GSP fights, I guarantee you Mike would of fought Romero had they insisted, he's always been fearless, his record verifies that. Any Middleweight who claims they would of refused a GSP fight and insisted on facing Romero next is talking out of their ass. They're all just jealous because Mike's managed to find himself in a position that nobody would of been able to predict a couple years ago. At the end of day Middleweight integrity is not going pay Mike's medical bills or send his kids to college.
> 
> If you want to be mad at WME-IMG that's fine, but at least show some respect to a man who's bled year after and helped lure that company to purchase the UFC.


I got no problem respecting any fighter. I'm not much of a fan of Mighty Mouse, but I can't deny that the guy has murked 125 twice-ish. But with Bisping, there's just too much bullshit floating in the bowl. Hell my favorite is fighter Chael Sonnen, and all he does is lose to legends. Now imagine if he became 205 champion because Jones broke his toe. People would call bs. You can bleed all you want but if you're a scumbag, you're a scumbag. And Bisping is a scumbag. The guy has been a cunt for years and the way he treated Dan on TUF, WHILE WINNING, was despicable. There's nothing redeeming about the guy.

Does Diego Sanchez deserve a payday for being punch drunk? No. What about Lesnar's 2 bouts with diverticulitis, does UFC owe him a payday? No! Silva's snapped leg, does that earn him a payday? No! It sucks about Bisping's eye, BUT that doesn't "earn" him shit.

I got no problem with "making history" or "red panty" nights. Nate vs Conor happened on 10 days notice because of injury. Not Conor sitting on his hands for over a year with a 3 or 4 fighter backlog. I get taking the GSP fight I do. But sitting on your dick for a year plus is how you LOSE MONEY, LOSE HYPE, LOSE EXPOSURE and LOSE FANS. There's no way around it. It would be different if he had a kid on the way like Conor. Then again he doesn't fight every 2 months like Conor either. It'd be different if he was a GLOBAL PHENOMENON like Rousey and brought an entire demographic (female fans) to the sport. But he doesn't. "Sweet Paydays" and "Red Panty" nights are created by the upper echelon of fighters and are special. They choose you. You don't sit on your hands for a year plus WAITING for them to happen. I get having retirement plans, but doing nothing isn't a plan.

Could you imagine a world where a boxer back in the day said, "I'll wait till Muhammad Ali gets out of jail!" It'd be fucked up wouldn't it?

Bisping didn't do shit to get WME-IMG to UFC, that's Lesnar, Rousey and Conor pulling the company to all corners of the globe and breaking records left and right, selling out stadiums and making magic on their name alone.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stipe just keeps on delivering


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would understand the anger when Nate never got his payday. Making 20/20 after double digits of UFC fights? That's ridiculous. Mike on the other hand is a millionaire with or without that fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Top to bottom this card looks like it can't possibly fail.


Just yesterday, Rookie jinxed it, please, please, please, no more!



Machiavelli said:


> Seems like GSP is just picking whoever and whenever he wants to fight and he can rightfully fuck off.


I wholeheartedly agree with the situation that we got being fucked up. That said, if he had come back ready to sign, piss and promote, I'd have no problem with him coming back at 170. He would only have stopped a shitty Thompson rematch and Maia. And I doubt Maia would have a problem facing GSP had he won. 185 is stacked as 205 was back in 2010. 170 is thin and it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to promote Tyron vs GSP as Champion vs Champion.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

St. Pierre is sly. 

He was trying to retire as the first fighter to become champion in three separate divisions.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

When was GSP Champion at Lightweight?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> When was GSP Champion at Lightweight?


I was wondering what the 3 were too.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> In time......I can learn to forgive.
> 
> What's stopping Whittaker from getting a title shot if Yoel, wait a minute......WHEN Yoel kills Bisping?


Nothing at all, I've just really disliked Bisping for a very long time. I feel like he was given a gift when he fought Anderson in the UK, I've seen fights stopped for far less than that flying knee he was hit with at the end of the 3rd. Then he beat Rockhold after Luke showed tremendous cockiness and the worst fight IQ of his career. Then, instead of facing a real killer, a real middleweight contender, he gets to defend his belt against 46 year old Hendo, who was ranked #12 and had a recent record of something like 2-7... and almost loses. Then he lines up his next title defense... against a welterweight that hasn't fought in 4 years.

Fans of his go, "Aww, he deserves a money fight." Well, maybe if he hadn't choked in every other big fight opportunity of his career, he wouldn't need to be handed "money fights" out of sympathy because he's such a good company guy. Yeah, I'm getting hot about this.

Besides Rockhold, who fought with his hands down and chin up like a moron, he hasn't fought a proper middleweight top contender since 2014. Wait... that was a Rockhold that took Bisping seriously... and murdered him. Before that? Tim Kennedy. Oh, he lost! Before that, Vitor Belfort. Oh, he lost! He beat Brian Stann in 2012. Credit for that one.

I don't like Bisping because he came across like a total cunt every time on TUF, whether as a coach or fighter. Just in case that was all for reality TV, he cemented his cunt status by delivered a measured illegal knee to Jorge Rivera. It certainly looked intentional, and he exhibited no remorse for doing it. He then spat on the cornermen of Rivera. Disgusting.

So, why Whittaker? Well, he was the last top contender Bisping was scheduled to fight, but Bisping suffered an injury. Instead of the fight being rebooked, Bisping got a showcase against the 40 year old declining Anderson, and here we are. Whittaker's my countryman and one of my favourite fighters. I've met him and his wife, lovely people, and nothing would give me greater satisfaction than to see Whittaker deliver Bisping the ass kicking he so richly deserves, two years after it was meant to happen. Bisping's out of past their prime legends to slay, time to face the music.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unless @Jules was thinking that GSP was going to immediately move up to Light Heavyweight after the Bisping fight and face Cormier/Bones? :CENA

Or maybe move down to Lightweight and face Conor McGregor? :CENA


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

No, I'm saying he probably planned on dropping down to win the championship. Possibly from Conor. 

He kept talking about this "plan" he had while also mentioning that he could make lightweight pretty easily. Just a hunch I have.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it even physically feasible for GSP to drop down to 155lbs at this stage in his career? Wouldn't he be incredibly drained?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Is it even physically feasible for GSP to drop down to 155lbs at this stage in his career? Wouldn't he be incredibly drained?


His words. Not mine. 

He said he could make the lightweight limit pretty easily. He just needed the proper diet.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> time to face the music.


Repped! Truer words, man....

Check my posts on the previous page. I agree, the guy's a shitty human being.
@Jules if GSP wanted to be a multi division champion, all he would have to do is get into boxing and manage all of 7 pounds.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> His words. Not mine.
> 
> He said he could make the lightweight limit pretty easily. He just needed the proper diet.


That's nuts. I'd have to see it to believe it. Surely he'd be severely diminished at that weight? If he's able to retain all of his strength, power and speed. :done

GSP coming off a victory over Bisping to face a returning McGregor could break PPV records. :sodone


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Then he beat Rockhold after Luke showed tremendous cockiness and the worst fight IQ of his career.


This isn't a valid argument. Go rewatch Rockhold's fights. The guy has a habit of keeping his hands down a lot of the time. It had nothing to do with being cocky or showing low fight IQ. It's something he does often, and Bisping and his team capitalized on it. On two weeks notice.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862816245942452224


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alright guys. 

I don't care enough to look into it but how is Gastelum fighting so soon after the weed bust? I thought weed violations were a year at the least?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wide Man gets wrecked 3 straight and they think feeding him a midget will do him favors? He's been exposed, the experiment is over, can him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> Alright guys.
> 
> I don't care enough to look into it but how is Gastelum fighting so soon after the weed bust? I thought weed violations were a year at the least?


He only received a three month ban I believe.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862816245942452224


Csn't wait for this press conference :mark:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862816245942452224


THE CHRIS fighting mini Cain who punches like a freight train after getting brutally KO 3 times in a row. Yeah, this will end well


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Never thought I'd see the day that I'd pick Gastelum over Chris freakin' Weidman.... 

This sport...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This isn't a valid argument. Go rewatch Rockhold's fights. The guy has a habit of keeping his hands down a lot of the time. It had nothing to do with being cocky or showing low fight IQ. It's something he does often, and Bisping and his team capitalized on it. On two weeks notice.


He does keep his hands down a lot, but he also fights using his range and keeping his chin down. In the second Bisping fight, he was walking him down (into Bisping's punching range) with that chin high in the air. Compare the distance and striking techniques used in the first Bisping fight to the second Bisping fight. Night and day.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

We're still pretending Luke wouldn't fuck Bisping's shit up 9 times out of 10?

Rockhold might be my favorite fighter but he needs to kill that cocky shit fast. I was almost happy Bisping put him in his place.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GSP has spoken.......



> St-Pierre told MMAFighting.com on Thursday night that he still wants the Bisping fight.
> 
> “*I want to fight Bisping and I think Bisping wants to fight me*,” he said. “*I just learned the news. I don’t know what to say. It might be an emotional response by Dana or maybe it’s to put pressure on me*.”
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/11/15628616/georges-st-pierre-reacts-to-dana-whites-threat-to-cancel-michael-bisping-fight


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Leave it up to emo Dana....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm expecting both champs to retain this weekend.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Leaning slightly towards JDS although not strongly enough to put money on him.

I don't see Joanna having too many problems with Andrade either. Her striking will be too technical for Andrade to hope to land the power shot.

I'm picking Frankie over Yair although I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Yair wins this and blazes a path to the title. Chael Sonnen described Yair the best. He fights like a video game character.

Maia vs Masvidal is by far the most intriguing fight on the card for me. I have a 20 quid bet with a friend on Masvidal getting it done. At the same time, I won't be surprised if Maia strangles him in under 2 minutes. My gut says Masvidal though. If he's smart enough to keep the fight away from the fence as much as possible, I see him cracking and finishing Maia within 2 rounds.

Has Poirier vs Eddie been moved to the main card since Cejudo vs Pettis was cancelled? Taking Eddie in that fight although Dustin is looking great these days.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Alvarez/Poirier is still on the prelims. 

I've got Stipe and Joana winning. Maia/Masvidal is the hardest to predict I think, it's that classic striker vs grappler contest. I think Maia wins but wouldn't be surprised in the slightest with a Masvidal TKO.

Did you guys see the face off between Yair and Frankie? That height difference wins the fight for Yair imo. Dude was towering over Frankie.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone else think Demian Maia looked a little rough on the scales this morning?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I got Stipe KO Joanna & Frankie on pts in a treble, not too confident though


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Some people might not be happy about this...............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863118887424077825


> Perhaps the most divisive point is the adoption of additional weight classes at *165, 175, 195 and 225 pounds*. The UFC, though, seems on board with the change, per Novitzky’s letter.


More on the GSP vs. Bisping debacle...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863116392714960897


> “*It’s impossible* (*to fight before October*),” St-Pierre told MMAjunkie. “(*White*) *says a lot of things sometimes*. *I can’t* (*fight*) *before October*. *It’s not only USADA*, *there’s a lot of commitments like this* (*Bud Light event*) *and stuff*. *I have a lot of commitments*. *They knew that before*.”
> 
> *St-Pierre said he never received direct contact from the UFC about the fight being off*. He learned about the situation when a friend texted him a news story with White’s comments. The news is still fresh, and St-Pierre said his team is working to gain more clarity on what happens from here.
> 
> ...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We'll have more clearance in an hours time with the presser. 

including Bones, DC, TJ, Cody and others :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> Including Bones, DC, *TJ, Cody* and others.












Cody's off to Germany for back surgery tomorrow.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We just can't have nice things.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jones/DC needs to be announced at this press conference. Something regarding McGregor and Bisping/GSP would be great as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Two minutes to go.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jones & DC already going at it backstage:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863143606332379136


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DC already shook.

No doubt in my mind that Jones is winning this fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Heel Cormier is the best. :ken


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy shit. :lol

Chiesa's triggered as fuck.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Michael Chiesa losing his shit :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Already had Chiesa winning, but now it may end up being a murder.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

loool man


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Sand Blasting Prostitutes. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who said a press conference couldn't be entertaining without Conor? That was fucking madness. 




GET HYPE


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't talk about Chiesa's mum though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *I eat my shit whole*
> 
> _Michael Johnson, 2017_


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh man this actually would have been too much if Cody didn't pussy out


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

"I beat you after an entire weekend of doing cocaine"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863161894164717568









Cyborg and Megan Anderson have been literally begging to fight each other on twitter for weeks. What a joke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No one mentioned how sweet Karolina looked? :banderas


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dressing up to look almost exactly like Russell Westbrook at a press conference might actually be more embarrassing than saying that Conor wants to be him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Imagine if THIS Jon Jones was around in 2011!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Jones is such a loser. God I can't wait for DC to smash him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Dressing up to look almost exactly like Russell Westbrook at a press conference might actually be more embarrassing than saying that Conor wants to be him.


Fucking loved that outfit personally (actually just the shirt, not the jeans). Kevin Lee is awesome


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Jones is such a loser. God I can't wait for DC to smash him.


I think you mixed up the names, buddy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Imagine if THIS Jon Jones was around in 2011!


He was too busy sand blasting prostitutes. :HHH2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Jones is such a loser. God I can't wait for DC to smash him.


No one actually believes that will happen. Sure, you'll get a few people who'll "predict" him to win, only because they really hope to see Jon Jones get his ass beat - but deep down, even those people won't actually believe it will happen.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Fucking loved that outfit personally (actually just the shirt, not the jeans). Kevin Lee is awesome


Come on, dude. He is so fucking cringeworthy. He is actually the perfect example to explain why most fighters don't try to act like entertainers. They just look like goofy, corny motherfuckers doing it. 

Copying Russell Westbrook's look, using Conor's phrases. He's gonna change Chiesa's life? How? Come up with something original or shut the fuck up. But hey, it's not like it matters, anyway, because I'm pretty sure Chiesa is gonna fuck him up.





> No one actually believes that will happen. Sure, you'll get a few people who'll "predict" him to win, only because they really hope to see Jon Jones get his ass beat - but deep down, even those people won't actually believe it will happen.


That depends on what Jones is gonna look like. If he is anywhere close to being the old Jon Jones, then yeah, DC has no shot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You're just salty because Kevin Lee dared to speak ill of your man crush. :red


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You're just salty because Kevin Lee dared to speak ill of your man crush. :red


That's cute. How long did it take you to come up with that line? Just as creative and original as this fucking nobody.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> That's cute. How long did it take you to come up with that line? Just as creative and original as this fucking nobody.


You need to relax dude. Stop being so sensitive anytime someone criticises or trashes the almighty Conor McGregor. Kevin Lee's outfit and getting Michael Chiesa to fly off the handle was one of the highlights of that whole press conference.

Es ist nur Geplänkel :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Come on, dude. He is so fucking cringeworthy. He is actually the perfect example to explain why most fighters don't try to act like entertainers. They just look like goofy, corny motherfuckers doing it.
> 
> Copying Russell Westbrook's look, using Conor's phrases. He's gonna change Chiesa's life? How? Come up with something original or shut the fuck up. But hey, it's not like it matters, anyway, because I'm pretty sure Chiesa is gonna fuck him up.
> 
> ...


Yea cause Conor has never copied someone'es outfit or someone else's lines. Fucking goof, stop making everything an attack on your dad Conor


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You need to relax dude. Stop being so sensitive anytime someone criticises or trashes the almighty Conor McGregor. Kevin Lee's outfit and getting Michael Chiesa to fly off the handle was one of the highlights of that whole press conference.


I'm just calling him out for being an unoriginal fuck. I literally said that copying Westbrook's outfit might be more embarrassing than claiming that the biggest star in the sport wants to be a broke fighter nobody outside of our bubble has ever heard of. He also called out Khabib a couple of months ago, which is just as ridiculous. He needs to know his role and shut his mouth.




> Fucking goof, stop making everything an attack on your dad Conor


You're right, I'm making it all about Conor. It's not like every broke ass fighter nobody has ever heard of tries to get attention by mentioning his name. Keep it up, Kevin Lee. It has worked out beautifully so far. If he gets fined, which he absolutely should, for throwing a punch at the press conference, he will probably get his ass whooped by Chiesa for free.

:duck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Come on, dude. He is so fucking cringeworthy. He is actually the perfect example to explain why most fighters don't try to act like entertainers. They just look like goofy, corny motherfuckers doing it.
> 
> Copying Russell Westbrook's look, using Conor's phrases. He's gonna change Chiesa's life? How? Come up with something original or shut the fuck up. But hey, it's not like it matters, anyway, because I'm pretty sure Chiesa is gonna fuck him up.


Soooo, Mighty Mouse is bland and doesn't sell, he should shut the fuck up about money.

Kevin Lee is trying to create drama and boost his profile, but should shut the fuck up and not be fake?

Make up your mind....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm just calling him out for being an unoriginal fuck. I literally said that copying Westbrook's outfit might be more embarrassing than claiming that the biggest star in the sport wants to be a broke fighter nobody outside of our bubble has ever heard of. He also called out Khabib a couple of months ago, which is just as ridiculous. He needs to know his role and shut his mouth.


Refer to above comment dude


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> He needs to know his role and shut his mouth.


:wtf2:wtf2:wtf2

Why? His antics today have brought excitement, attention and interest to his fight with Michael Chiesa. He's just managed to stand out in a press conference that featured Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier for Christ Sakes. He did what he was suppose to and that's promote the fight.

Would you prefer if he just sat there silently wearing a generic suit?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> broke fighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL even the way you speak is like your daddy Conor. Talking about 'broke fighters'. Watch out we got billionaire user right here. :brock4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Kevin Lee is trying to create drama and boost his profile, but should shut the fuck up and not be fake?



If he can do it in a way where he doesn't look like an absolute clown, go for it. So far, all I've seen is cringeworthy shit.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> LOL even the way you speak is like your daddy Conor. Talking about 'broke fighters'. Watch out we got billionaire user right here. :brock4


I actually think you're giving Conor too much credit here. I'm pretty sure he did not invent the word "broke".

... and "billionaire user"? Please. All you motherfuckers talk shit about all these fighters who would whoop your ass in 10 seconds. Should you stop making comments about them as well?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DC gets so upset every time man lol

Kevin Lee :lmao >>>>

"Don't you ever talk about my mom" :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think you mixed up the names, buddy


One dude calls Jones a loser, the other calls DC a loser. Woah, we got ourselves some tough guys over here. 

Both UFC champions, DC an Olympic wrestler on top of that... being called "losers" on a wrestling forum. But I get called out for pointing out that a lot of guys in the UFC are not exactly wealthy... Keep doing your thing, guys.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> If he can do it in a way where he doesn't look like an absolute clown, go for it. So far, all I've seen is cringeworthy shit.


The problem I'm seeing is the pattern of guys who so quickly and effortlessly make your shit list. In ONE post fight interview, you deemed Mighty Mouse a fake champion because he killed 125 twice over in a couple years and he asked for money. You say he shouldn't be considered for GOAT status because he didn't fight at 135. I bring up GSP as a comparison and you ignore me. One 2 minute interview and you want his head.

Kevin Lee in 3 minutes or less, went from a nobody to your shit list just like that!

And let's not get into the Tyron discussion again.

Your pattern of fighter hatred is very specific and everyone is calling you on it. Dude, it's not that crucial.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Love how he completely ignores my comment showing Conor copies outfits as well


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Starting to think DC will embarrass Jones. There's something to be said for momentum and a chip on the shoulder.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> I actually think you're giving Conor too much credit here. I'm pretty sure he did not invent the word "broke".
> 
> ... and "billionaire user"? Please. All you motherfuckers talk shit about all these fighters who would whoop your ass in 10 seconds. Should you stop making comments about them as well?


Your precious Conor's influence on the way you post is obvious. Its not what say, its how you say. Don't act like caricature and learn to speak by your own words.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> One dude calls Jones a loser, the other calls DC a loser. Woah, we got ourselves some tough guys over here.
> 
> Both UFC champions, DC an Olympic wrestler on top of that... being called "losers" on a wrestling forum. But I get called out for pointing out that a lot of guys in the UFC are not exactly wealthy... Keep doing your thing, guys.


Look at it this way. Jon Jones, "UNDEFEATED, UFC Champion!" on top of the world, Nike deal, more money, fame, exposure and love than ever........smokes, snorts and crashes his way to nothing. That is a loser. Point blank period.

Daniel Cormier, is humbled and manhandled by a idiotic man-child, and only has a belt because said man-child, smokes, snorts and crashes his way to nothing. Then as icing on the cake, he talks shit to the guy who took him on a tour of the octagon, from one end to the other. That is a loser.

It just comes down to what camp you're in.

As far as being "tough guy" fans, we're not talking ourselves up, we're talking the competition up. You don't point out wealth, you condemn fighters for not getting NFL money contracts. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Starting to think DC will embarrass Jones. There's something to be said for momentum and a chip on the shoulder.


Well, Tyron came in and beheaded Robbie after no momentum. Cruz came back better than TJ hoped he'd be. "Ring rust doesn't exist."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HANGIN WITH DA BOIIIIZZZZ*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863190258023792641
holy moly.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, Tyron came in and beheaded Robbie after no momentum. Cruz came back better than TJ hoped he'd be. "Ring rust doesn't exist."


Woodley and Cruz are exceptions to the rule IMO. Ring rust certainly exists. Even if we look at Jones' performance against OSP, the layoff had an obvious effect on his performance that night.

Maybe it's wishful thinking, since I've been a huge DC fan for a long time, but I'm picking him to win. There are too many factors favouring him for me to not throw all my chips behind Cormier. Then again, he's not fighting a regular challenger. The GOAT's still the GOAT.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ring rust doesn't happen all of the time to all people, but it happens most of the time to most people.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I fully understand ring rust, I just used the quote from the two champs that said it.

Even Sonnen and Brock came back after major layoffs, and honestly better than before in Chael's case.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You mean that Chael who tapped against Tito?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> You mean that Chael who tapped against Tito?


Noooooooo, the Chael who returned and subbed Stann, crushed Bisping and picked up where he left off with Silva........until the dumbest spin move in 185 history.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> You mean that Chael who tapped against Tito?


You dare slander the undisputed, undefeated UFC middleweight champion of the world?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Epic press conference.

Not gonna lie..Kevin Lee's comment on Michael Johnson made me crease.

"Michael Johnson talking over there about he's gonna kill somebody...he's got 30 fights, lost half of them. He ain't killed a motherfucker yet"

LOL.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think you mixed up the names, buddy


Not at all bro. DC is one of my favourites and Jones is my most hated of all time.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> No one actually believes that will happen. Sure, you'll get a few people who'll "predict" him to win, only because they really hope to see Jon Jones get his ass beat - but deep down, even those people won't actually believe it will happen.


I don't think it'll happen enough to put money on it, but I can for sure see it.



Machiavelli said:


> Fucking loved that outfit personally (actually just the shirt, not the jeans). Kevin Lee is awesome


Kevin Lee is a racist. Tried to call people out for "copying black culture". He's a goof, but I did enjoy him triggering the crybaby Chiesa. 



KC Armstrong said:


> One dude calls Jones a loser, the other calls DC a loser. Woah, we got ourselves some tough guys over here.


vvvvThisvvvv



DX-Superkick said:


> Look at it this way. Jon Jones, "UNDEFEATED, UFC Champion!" on top of the world, Nike deal, more money, fame, exposure and love than ever........smokes, snorts and crashes his way to nothing. That is a loser. Point blank period.
> 
> As far as being "tough guy" fans, we're not talking ourselves up, we're talking the competition up. You don't point out wealth, you condemn fighters for not getting NFL money contracts. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I won't watch, but I like the new weekly series.

Fighters getting more fights is a good thing.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Anything for tonight? Im thinking about parlay with Stipe, Joanna and Frankie odds are not bad really..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seriously, look at the difference in arm size, and look at those fucking delts and traps. This bitch better not beat Joanna then get busted by USADA. :mj2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863148336743841792
:lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking forward to Stipe beating the stuffing out of Cigano.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems the backstage scuffle betwixt Jones and Cormier is because Jones said something about his kids, as per the video below. That's probably what inspired Chiesa to be all wound up about Lee mentioning his mother, which I think he didn't even do in a disrespectful way. I think he just said she would be in attendance to see his son get beat or something.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Noooooooo, the Chael who returned and subbed Stann, *crushed Bisping* and picked up where he left off with Silva........until the dumbest spin move in 185 history.


Are you sure about that? Cause I recall that fight being a lot closer than I thought it would be. At the time I expected Sonnen to blow Mike out of the water but he didn't.



Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863148336743841792


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Seriously, look at the difference in arm size, and look at those fucking delts and traps. This bitch better not beat Joanna then get busted by USADA.


That would well and truly suck for Joanna. But Jessica has always looked like that though, right? If she were on anything I just hope she gets popped in the post fight drug test as opposed to a random one because it would make the fight a no contest. I'd for it to be like Overeem beating Lesnar, THEN failing drug tests later on.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

What does everyone snack on during UFC events? Need me some ideas.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jaxx said:


> What does everyone snack on during UFC events? Need me some ideas.


Pizza and beer is always a good combo for a UFC event.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> What does everyone snack on during UFC events? Need me some ideas.


Since I am not a drinker I tend to roll with a glass bottle of Irn Bru and some Salt & Pepper Chicken Wings. A big bag of Doritos Heat Burst or Chili Heatwave may factor in as well depending on how peckish I am at the time. :squirtle


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wings & beer


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Was thinking pizza but the main card starts at 3am here :trips7 and ain't no pizza place around me open at that time. Also don't drink either. Might have to be a doritos and dip night/morning.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Was thinking pizza but the main card starts at 3am here :trips7 and ain't no pizza place around me open at that time. Also don't drink either. Might have to be a doritos and dip night/morning.


Reheat it :shrug


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> Reheat it


Brotha, it's not the same!

As always, I'll be feasting on Buffalo Wild Wings! A whole menu of awesome at my disposal!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Brotha, it's not the same!
> 
> As always, I'll be feasting on Buffalo Wild Wings! A whole menu of awesome at my disposal!


I'm usually either too drunk or too hungover to notice :lol

But yes I'm on the wings tonight too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Breakfast because I'm upper class and own a Sky+ box. :frankiedance *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

For any of the big fights, where I don't know what's gonna happen, I get too nervous and don't even feel like eating and theres' like 4 of those fights tonight, so won't be eating much lol.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I'll go with Branch, Edgar, Masvidal, Jędrzejczyk and JDS for my winners tonight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> What does everyone snack on during UFC events? Need me some ideas.


Used to be a gram of bing, 20 bag of bud and a 75cl bottle of Jack Daniels and coke. Nowadays just usually get a takeaway (Pizza, Chinese, Indian) and a box of vimto ice lollies. Father time has well and truly caught up with me :frown2:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

My predictions are always wrong so I'm not going to bother. :crying:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> My predictions are always wrong.


Please share them with us so we can bet on the opposites. :vince$

I am still sticking with Cigano, JJ, Masvidal, Rodriguez and Alvarez. Although quite a few of those fights are incredibly difficult to pick. Joanna's probably the only one I am really confident in.

I really don't want Maia to lose though, he's arguably the classiest & nicest guy in all of MMA. IF he handles Jorge tonight and doesn't end up facing Woodley in July that's some grade A bullshit! :armfold


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Please share them with us so we can bet on the opposites. :vince$


I got Miocic, Andrade, Maia, Rodriguez and Alvarez. May the MMA gods be with me. 0


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a fucking scrap :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Now that was a fight..

Brutal as fuck.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

"Never thought I would be standing next to your bald headed ass" :lol:lol

What a scrap that was.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, this card has been great so far! Every single fight has been good even the women's.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Damn, this fight is turning into a brawl like the heavyweights earlier. AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

What a shit way to end that war.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not usually the type to psycho-analyse others since I'm not qualified but ever since that early stoppage in the Barao/Faber fight I've gotten the impression that Herb has been doubting his own judgement. He got so much shit from that stoppage that he ended up stopping a few fights later than he should've. He just seems unsure of when to step in or make a call these days. He used to be one of the most respected refs in MMA so I don't think it's *just * a case of incompetence.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

People called Weidman for shitting out and not wanting to continue

Dustin in no way wanted to carry on then and he was no where near as hurt as Weidman was. What a shitty way to end what was turning into a quality fight

What a fucking farce these new rules are also. Some commissions are using them and others not, so stupid. Just have the same fucking rules and stop all this fuckery


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

It's made worse by the fact that not every AC is enforcing the same rules.

Fuck it, just bring back PRIDE rules! Soccer kicks for all!!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Worst FOTN to open the ppv. Can't say i'm surprised. Beer run time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank god that fight is over, the card is gonna kick into high gear now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Boo! A fucking main card fight to stink up the place.

That's always the way, it's either the main card that delivers and the prelims are shite or the prelims are banging and the main card is bollocks. 

Just Bleed God please bless the main card.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Another hype train totally derailed. Strange how so many thought Yair would win that fight. Was nothing more than a light workout for Frankie


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did I miss the women's fight? I was too busy watching the Brewers and Mets run around wearing pink for some fucking reason.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Frankie is an absolute GOD!!!! holy fuck absolute machine


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yair just got mauled damn.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Gamebread coming up!!!! I like Damien as well but if Jorge is on he should make quick work of him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Gamebread coming up!!!! I like Damien as well but if Jorge is on he should make quick work of him.


You clearly don't know who Demian Maia is do you? You can't even spell his name. Watch this fight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Frankie Edgar is a fucking beast :sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Frankie is an absolute GOD!!!! holy fuck absolute machine


 I thought Yair had him when had in position for a knee bar. Edgar remained calm and got out of easily!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I hope K1 Maia doesn't show up now just to prove a point.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Meh, I think Masvidal won that fight. Hard to score but Mia did zero damage and was never close to a sub attempt.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

TCE said:


> You clearly don't know who Demian Maia is do you? You can't even spell his name. Watch this fight.


 I've been following his entire career actually. I'm not great with the spelling of a lot of Brazilians names.

I knew Jorge wouldn't get tapped and Figured Demian would gas out considering he is 39 years old.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Maia is finally getting his title shot! Dana doing the right thing for once. roud


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

You people are smoking crack if you think Demian has a chance against Woodley.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Super close fight, I had it Maia 29-28, happy when Dana actually said "You got it"


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Jedrzejczyk Gunna kill Andrade


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Andrade hits that hematoma a few more times Joanna gunna be looking like Mark Hominick. Another slow start for Joanna.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat Kick!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> You people are smoking crack if you think Demian has a chance against Woodley.


if the woodley that showed up in his last 2 fights come in he has a decent chance and if maia gets woodleys back he doesnt have the defensive bjj


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Masterful performance from Joanna champion :clap


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> if the woodley that showed up in his last 2 fights come in he has a decent chance and if maia gets woodleys back he doesnt have the defensive bjj


I hear ya. I'm not on the Maia Hype train at all. I wasn't on it years ago when he fought Silva and people actually gave him a chance. Woodley is on another level and is a smart fighter he'll make it another boring 5 rounder if that's what it takes to beat Maia.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And Joanna Superstar takes Andrade apart.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE FUCKING QUEEN *


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

JJ is the female GOAT rousey has easily been dethroned


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Eddie Alvarez is 1-5 in the UFC in my world.

And Joanna is so far ahead of every other UFC 115 pounder it's not even funny.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn! :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stipe is so close to history, and this is a great run at that. Too bad he probably can't trust Cain to be healthy enough for that 3rd defense. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

JDS got lit up. Cormier Is right, he takes damage everytime he fights back against the cage. Why the fuck do you do that.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Stipe!

Stipe!

Stipe!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Not surprised. I predicted a quick finish.

I wan to see Miocic vs Velasquez if Velasquez can stay healthy.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Stipe is the man. Really hope and think he breaks the title defence record. Deserves to be talked about as the best HW in UFC history if he gets that third defence.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Got two of my predictions right which is good by my standards. :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Stipe is so close to history, and this is a great run at that. Too bad he probably can't trust Cain to be healthy enough for that 3rd defense.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


i think Stipe would destroy Cain at this point


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Not surprised. I predicted a quick finish.
> 
> I wan to see Miocic vs Velasquez if *Velasquez can stay healthy.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> i think Stipe would destroy Cain at this point


I do too, but Arlovski, Werdum, Overeem, JDS, then Cain is such an undeniable record. I don't think Cain deserves a title fight, but it's the best fight to make if Cain miraculously is healthy for 6 months


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit 'Reem probably would have dethroned Stipe had Reem not made a few questionable decisions in their fight, Stipe is a beast no doubt about it. He's got many tools and sure can throw hands. Always hard to top a guy with lethal hands and a solid chin with wrestling experience.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Who's going to take that belt from that fucking monster? We could be looking at 2 or 3 more successful defenses. Stipe is an animal. I was hesitant to fully jump on the Stipe hype train given the nature of the HW division. JDS is one of the baddest motherfuckers walking the earth, and Stipe smashed him. I'm all in now.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Easy for me


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stipe's hands are so crisp, so efficient. Think Cain get's it next. Great night of fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's odd, I find Mighty Mouse boring to watch, but Joanna is never boring despite not finishing. The angles, speed, conditioning, mix ups, getting right back up and sheer volume are amazing to watch.

Dear God, Stipe is awesome. I wonder who's next. It should be a quick turn around, but heavyweight is light on contenders. It's too early for N'Ganno and Black Beast, Cain is glass, and everyone has lost.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's odd, I find Mighty Mouse boring to watch, but Joanna is never boring despite not finishing. The *angles, speed, conditioning, mix ups*, getting right back up and sheer volume are amazing to watch.
> 
> Dear God, Stipe is awesome. I wonder who's next. It should be a quick turn around, but heavyweight is light on contenders. It's too early for N'Ganno and Black Beast, Cain is glass, and everyone has lost.



That's like literally how MM fights


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> That's like literally how MM fights


So I've been told. But like I said, it's odd.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

When you realize you're gonna get *FUCKED UP*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man my treble had 2R KO by Stipe, he actually fucked me up :lol

But man can't even be mad, Stipe >>>>>>

JJ >>>>

Maia >>>>

edit - also respect to Poirier man


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Saddest post fight press conference ever. Frankie, Joanna and Junior :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Sherman/Coulter fight :frankiedance*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Stipe way to represent Cleveland. Jedrzejczyk is the goat of women's MMA.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Well that card sure delivered, minus that Branch/Jotko borefest. What a shame Alvarez fucked it with those illegal knees as that was set to be a FOTN contender.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooft, that was an awful night for me, I think I only managed to pick one fight correctly. Although I might of had two if it wasn't for the Eddie Alvarez vs. Dustin Poirier debacle. :francis

Cigano. All those wars have finally caught up with you.









Seems like Yair Rodriguez still has a long way to go before he's ready for the Featherweight elite. Tbf Frankie Edgar's a stubborn little bastard who just won't seem to go away. If he sticks around he'll keep on eliminating viable contenders.

Although Masvidal lost at least I was right in thinking he'd provide Maia with his toughest test yet. Demian needs to mix up his game a little better though, I get that Jiu Jitsu is his bread & butter but there was times in that fight where he was looking a little one dimensional IMO. Do I think he beats Woodley? That's a good question, I am not so sure anymore.

Joanna did her duty I guess. It'll be interesting to see if she'll consider moving up to Flyweight once that division is introduced. :hmm:

Overall 211 didn't really live up to my expectations. It was just ok.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Everytime I watch Joanna fight it makes me fall in love with her and the sport. She's amazing to watch, and there's a perverse joy in seeing how much better she is than everyone else. These other women simply cant compete with her on the feet. 

Conversely Miocic reminds me that I'm very much a casual fan thesedays. The guys a stud, exciting and has just KO'd Werdum, Overeem and JDS back to back to back and all in the first round...yet I have less than no interest in watching him fight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> When you realize you're gonna get *FUCKED UP*


Rose reminds me of Edward Ferlong's character from American History X in that picture. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Everytime I watch Joanna fight it makes me fall in love with her and the sport. She's amazing to watch, and there's a perverse joy in seeing how much better she is than everyone else. These other women simply cant compete with her on the feet.
> 
> Conversely Miocic reminds me that I'm very much a casual fan thesedays. The guys a stud, exciting and has just KO'd Werdum, Overeem and JDS back to back to back and all in the first round...yet I have less than no interest in watching him fight.


Don't you have that backwards. Wouldn't loving the crisp, technical, "boring" stuff and shunning the "JUST BLEED!" Blitz KO's, make you a connoisseur type fan?

To each their own, just asking.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Although Masvidal lost at least I was right in thinking he'd provide Maia with his toughest test yet. Demian needs to mix up his game a little better though, I get that Jiu Jitsu is his bread & butter but there was times in that fight where he was looking a little one dimensional IMO. Do I think he beats Woodley? That's a good question, I am not so sure anymore.


As always anything can happen or anyone can get caught, but methinks Woodley is an awful matchup for Maia. Pretty sure Woodley has 90+% takedown defense (something Maia predicates alot of his game on), obviously matches Maia's large Welterweight size, hands of stone. 

The later the fight got the more interesting Maia could make it but still.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woodley beats Maia


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Woodley is a terrible matchup for just about anybody.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> Woodley is a terrible matchup for just about anybody.


except a guy who can pressure him and actually throw more than 1 strike per minute Rory picking him apart was fucking beautiful he shut woodley down and well Nate combo breakering him was one of my favorite mma moments


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Maia's getting KO'd stiff.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Easily the event of the year so far. Prelims was just as insane as the main card. Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> except a guy who can pressure him and actually throw more than 1 strike per minute Rory picking him apart was fucking beautiful he shut woodley down and well Nate combo breakering him was one of my favorite mma moments


I don't think Rory beats him now, Woodley has got a lot better working off the cage. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863774582729297920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863778854489509888


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fights to make after 211. IMO

Woodley vs Maia OBVIOUSLY
Eddie vs Dustin rematch 
Joanna vs Rose 
Stipe vs Cain or Lewis if he beats Hunt 
Jason Knight vs Elkins


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Stipe is a beast


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Joanna vs Rose
> Stipe vs Cain or Lewis if he beats Hunt


Still don't like Rose for being 1-1 and getting a shot, but Joanna has all but cleaned out 115.

What about N'Ganno? I know trash talk goes a long way, but he's higher than Lewis.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cant go Claudia 3 any time soon, and she just fought Karolina, so Rose is only viable option. 



Oh and also, please make Masvidal vs Wonderboy PLZ


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Fights to make after 211. IMO
> 
> Woodley vs Maia OBVIOUSLY
> Eddie vs Dustin rematch
> ...


Didn't even think about Knight vs. Elkins, that'd be a really good match up if they don't give Elkins someone in the Top 10. I'd like to see the following:

Stipe vs. Cain
JDS vs. Werdum/Overeem Loser
Joanna vs. Rose
Andrade vs. Karolina/Gadelha Loser
Maia vs. Woodley
Masvidal vs. Condit (Is he retiring or not?)
Edgar vs. Holloway/Aldo Winner
Rodriguez vs. Stephens
Branch vs. Leites
Jotko vs. Brunson
Poirier vs. Eddie rematch


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Edgar vs. Holloway/Aldo Winner


But Edgar has been beaten by Aldo twice. The second time was so much more Aldo, that Frankie looked like an amateur.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> But Edgar has been beaten by Aldo twice. The second time was so much more Aldo, that Frankie looked like an amateur.


What alternatives do you have for Aldo at 145 though? The only people who are in somewhat of a title shot position are Edgar, Cub, Korean Zombie and maybe Lamas if we're stretching and all of them have lost to Aldo in convincing fashion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> What alternatives do you have for Aldo at 145 though? The only people who are in somewhat of a title shot position are Edgar, Cub, Korean Zombie and maybe Lamas if we're stretching and all of them have lost to Aldo in convincing fashion.


Well, Cub's loss was back in 09, things change. Kind of like Cruz vs Faber. Faber kills him in WEC, but UFC is a different beast.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, Cub's loss was back in 09, things change. Kind of like Cruz vs Faber. Faber kills him in WEC, but UFC is a different beast.


That's a fair point, though I think Swanson would need a Top 10 win among his current streak to warrant a title shot over Edgar IMO. I wouldn't mind them doing Edgar/Lamas and Korean Zombie/Cub and giving the more impressive winner of those fights the title shot. This could also all be moot if Holloway walks away with the belt. :shrug


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Nevermind, just remembered Lamas vs. Korean Zombie is happening. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mad Max said:


> Didn't even think about Knight vs. Elkins, that'd be a really good match up if they don't give Elkins someone in the Top 10. I'd like to see the following:
> 
> Stipe vs. Cain
> JDS vs. Werdum/Overeem Loser
> ...


Think Condit is done fighting :mj2 













:lmao :lmao

















And let's all thank Jake Shields for beating Dillon McGregor at submissions underground today. That should shut him up for a while.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope it shuts the dork up for good. 

Guy has the personality of a bean bag.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Still don't like Rose for being 1-1 and getting a shot, but Joanna has all but cleaned out 115.
> 
> What about N'Ganno? I know trash talk goes a long way, but he's higher than Lewis.


N'Gannou shouldn't be higher than Lewis, they put a little too much stock in his Arlovski win. I feel like it is between Lewis then N'Gannou though for next. Especially since all the elites minus Cain have already been dropped by Stipe. 



Mad Max said:


> Didn't even think about Knight vs. Elkins, that'd be a really good match up if they don't give Elkins someone in the Top 10. I'd like to see the following:
> 
> 
> Masvidal vs. Condit (Is he retiring or not?)


I think Condit is at that Diaz brother stage where he's effectively retired unless he's getting a questionable​ big match up. I don't see possibly having a war with Masvidal enticing him, unless it's a number 1 contenders or interim belt match. 



Machiavelli said:


> Think Condit is done fighting :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin Lee was on that day "Mike Johnson talking about he going to kill a mother fucker, he got 30 fights lost half of them, ain't killed a mother fucker yet" might be the sleeper quote of the conference ??


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> Hope it shuts the dork up for good.
> 
> Guy has the personality of a bean bag.


The guy is literally a copy of Conor..................hmmmmmmmmmmm isn't there someone in this thread who HATES when people try to act like Conor? But since Dillon is a massive Conor dickrider, he'll let it go


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rory Mac on Friday! Almost forgot. Bummer MVP had to pull out.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I like him :shrug


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That entire team outside of Conor and Nelson are insufferable. 

Develop your own persona/personality. Danis calling Jon Jones a bitch was cringe worthy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about N'Ganno? I know trash talk goes a long way, but he's higher than Lewis.


He's a long way off a title shot IMO. If I were in charge Ngannou would be mixing it up with the likes of Stefan Struve & Roy Nelson next. If he's impressive against those two then I'd throw him in there against a top five opponent. There's no need to rush him right now.

Stipe vs. Cain is the fight that makes the most sense. IF Stipe's successful then perhaps I'd give Black Beast a shot next, or Werdum depending on how he fares against Ubereem.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Cain's health is so bad that he can't be trusted in big fights. 

This dude has to have the record for most fight cancellations. Pull out game strong asf.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> Cain's health is so bad that he can't be trusted in big fights.
> 
> This dude has to have the record for most fight cancellations. Pull out game strong asf.


Just make sure to schedule a top contender on the same card then. They're doing that for 214 I think, Dana says Jimi Manuwa will be competing that night as well just encase Jones or Cormier pull out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If only they had done that with Khabib. Would have been awesome had Nate stepped in to fight Ferguson!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

It doesn't matter which one of Ngannou or Lewis get the title shot. Either one would get clowned and finished within 2 minutes by Stipe.

Although I'm not convinced either guy is next. If Cain can't go, then Werdum will get his rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ngannou could improve, he's got plenty of time on his side. He's only been doing MMA for four years. Hell when Francis first appeared on the scene Stipe was coming off that knockout loss to Stefan Struve.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> If only they had done that with Khabib. Would have been awesome had Nate stepped in to fight Ferguson!


Nate wouldn't have accepted being a step-in unless they paid him 20 million. 










I have no confidence in Cain's health, but Stipe destroyed Werdum and Overeem when they fought, think someone like Ngannou or Lewis will get the next shot, even though neither of them are ready imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm starting to hope Stipe vs the winner of Cormier vs *Jones* is the plan. I think LHW woulld benefit greatly from their depature sort of like MW after Silva


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Why?

Johnson is gone. Cormier doesn't have much time left. Jones is Jones. Gus/Glover are fighting each other soon. 

The division is just too dry to take one of the top two out right now.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864537892831604737*Dana said in an interview that guys like Rockhold keep running their mouths instead of "earning" their title opportunities


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Luke's going back to the prelims. :dana






But in all seriousness he is 100% right


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

GSP earned a MW title shot by being one of the greatest mixed martial artists of all time, as well as one of the biggest draws in the sport's history. He's a legend of the sport. It's really not that difficult to figure out.

Meanwhile, Rockhold hasn't fought since getting knocked the fuck out by Bisping and losing his title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

one of the greatest mixed martial artists of all time as a welterweight, doesn't fucking deserve to go near middleweight title, unless he has a few fights there first. Doesnt mean shit what he did earlier. If he wanted a straight shot at WW then makes sense since he never lost the title.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> GSP earned a MW title shot by being one of the greatest mixed martial artists of all time, as well as one of the biggest draws in the sport's history. He's a legend of the sport. It's really not that difficult to figure out.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rockhold hasn't fought since getting knocked the fuck out by Bisping and losing his title.


Then he should "clear his schedule" for Woodley instead.

-----

Dana response:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864579023413719040Yeah he never lost his WELTERWEIGHT title ya goof

Also I never wanted this crap


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

That summer kickoff was a little boring, but I hope dc vs Jones 2 actually happens also Kevin Lee I hope gets submitted


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864290206144495616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864472335306436609









EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864594875085443073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864628187720019968


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> GSP earned a MW title shot by being one of the greatest mixed martial artists of all time, as well as one of the biggest draws in the sport's history. He's a legend of the sport. It's really not that difficult to figure out.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rockhold hasn't fought since getting knocked the fuck out by Bisping and losing his title.


GSP can also put an ass every 18", meanwhile Rockhold couldn't draw a square if you spotted him three sides.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864290206144495616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864472335306436609[/IMG]


Wonderboy is such a nice guy :zayn3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Then he should "clear his schedule" for Woodley instead.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864537592603308033
For some more context, he even called for the Moose fight a few days ago, he's not saying he's deserving of a title shot with Bisping right away. Can some people seriously can't see how fighters would be mad, when they're training their asses off meanwhile they're getting their entire careers stalled all cause the company they fight for wants to make a quick buck in the short term.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bisping said on his podcast yesterday that he's yet to be contacted by the UFC about the GSP fight supposedly being "cancelled."

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/17/15651684/morning-report-michael-bisping-reacts-dana-white-saying-fight-with-georges-st-pierre-cancelled-gsp


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I believed his lies............. :dana


Worst UFC champion ever, and stop going on and on about how he deserves this "massive" payday, he was already getting hundreds of thousands a fight and multi millionaire if you add up his career eearnings, getting multiple movie deals, he's not some fucking up and comer who's struggling day-to-day. He got his "free" defense against Henderson.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dana is just a cunt :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI UK fight fans Bellator 179 will be on *Channel 5* this *Friday night*!!!



> Worst UFC champion ever


Germaine de Randamie might just end up being awarded that title if she doesn't get her act together quickly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> FYI UK fight fans Bellator 179 will be on *Channel 5* this *Friday night*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Germaine de Randamie might just end up being awarded that title if she doesn't get her act together quickly.


That's a good point








Rory/Daley will be either fucking amazing, or really boring


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is the Bellator show ppv or is it on Spike?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is the Bellator show ppv or is it on Spike?


Spike. Bellator 180 is the one that's going to be on PPV.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Bisping said on his podcast yesterday that he's yet to be contacted by the UFC about the GSP fight supposedly being "cancelled."
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/17/15651684/morning-report-michael-bisping-reacts-dana-white-saying-fight-with-georges-st-pierre-cancelled-gsp


Also, a knee injury apparently. Didn't we go through this last year when they were trying to line GSP up for UFC 206? Bisping was raring to go, then GSP was out but Jacare was ready- Bisping then claims to have a fractured orbital. Now, GSP's out, Romero's in- knee injury. It's ridiculous! If GSP agreed to fight in July, Bisping would start the fight throwing flying knees. 

EDIT: Check the caption on this motherfucker! Lying piece of shit. Can't get any more blatant than that.



It's honestly getting pathetic. At some point, "wanting a money fight" cannot be a legitimate excuse for all this ducking.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm over Bisping and this title reign.

Thank God there are more divisions to focus on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not it's up to Floyd


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Bisping is quacking, and I was a fan at one point.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been a fan of Bisping since day one. I was really happy for him when he finally won the title. Even if he is probably not even a top 5 Middleweight in the UFC if you could somehow get the top 10 to all do a round robin tournament.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Still a fan of Bisping but man is he making it hard to like him. Never expected him to be a weasel champion :flair


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> I have been a fan of Bisping since day one. I was really happy for him when he finally won the title. Even if he is probably not even a top 5 Middleweight in the UFC if you could somehow get the top 10 to all do a round robin tournament.


That makes no sense when you have an absolute clear contender in Romero and then Moose/Whittaker/Rockhold in line, only these guys should be fighting each other


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck off Bisping you prick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it simply comes down to you can't tell a man he's fighting GSP for this big money Marquee event and then take it away under the guise of it's taking too long. For Bisping it's a thing of you said I'm fighting GSP that's who I'm fighting. I have no doubt that he'd have faced Romero if GSP never pretended he was coming back soon

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That's bullshit if you ask me. 

He could fight Yoel in July before facing GSP in November. He literally said he'd face Yoel if GSP wasn't ready by September. 

I knew he'd come up with some sort of injury the moment Dana "canceled" the fight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Like any of you in that position would have the INTEGRITY to turn down your retirement payday. Chuckle chuckle smirk smirk. Good for him. You don't tease someone with the keys to the kingdom and then put GODZILLA the other side of the door when they open it. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

seabs said:


> *You don't tease someone with the keys to the kingdom and then put GODZILLA the other side of the door when they open it. *


goat prank tho tbh


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

White: GSP will fight for welterweight title in return

http://www.tsn.ca/white-gsp-will-fight-for-welterweight-title-in-return-1.756589

God I hope Dana stays true to his word for once.

____________________​
UFC trying to set up Romero/Whittaker interim and Mousasi/Rockhold 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865608799578710016


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

seabs said:


> *Like any of you in that position would have the INTEGRITY to turn down your retirement payday. Chuckle chuckle smirk smirk. Good for him. You don't tease someone with the keys to the kingdom and then put GODZILLA the other side of the door when they open it. *


I know right? 

After well over 10 years in the business, Bisping has some nerve thinking about himself for once and wanting the big money making fight, instead of the fight where he probably takes a lot of damage, not only loses the match and the title, but also the chance for said big money fight to happen. What a piece of shit he is! Throw him in jail. Goddamn him think about himself when he should be doing everything for my pleasure!

Not surprised where Mercier stands on this argument, by the way...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Everyday I get off work, there's a new wrinkle to the UFC title picture.

So now GSP is facing the winner of Woodley/Maia? Fucking A! There's no backlog at 170 so an August/September fight for Woodley and Maia gives GSP time toooooo.......whatever, then the 170 Champion gets a payday!

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wait what? GSP is now fighting at WW again?

What's going on? :lol

Is Maia actually gonna get his shot or will he be fisted again? (Woodley will still beat him)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> After well over 10 years in the business, Bisping has some nerve thinking about himself for once and wanting the big money making fight


I'll reiterate a post from earlier. If Bisping wasn't such a choke artist FOR 10 YEARS he wouldn't need a payday. He could have been the British GSP and only fight in the UK for Queen and country. But instead, he got beat by Sonnen, couldn't finish a gassed Miller, couldn't finish Belcher who couldn't even keep his hands up, and he got executed by Hendo after running that mouth on TUF. Bisping doesn't "deserve" shit. Until recently, UFC was about EARNING opportunities.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'll reiterate a post from earlier. If Bisping wasn't such a choke artist FOR 10 YEARS he wouldn't need a payday. He could have been the British GSP and only fight in the UK for Queen and country. But instead, he got beat by Sonnen, couldn't finish a gassed Miller, couldn't finish Belcher who couldn't even keep his hands up, and he got executed by Hendo after running that mouth on TUF. Bisping doesn't "deserve" shit. Until recently, UFC was about EARNING opportunities.


Where in my post did I mention anything about deserve? Find me it please. Spoiler - you won't.

I'm not here to declare who deserves what and how good or bad this fighter is. The whole point is that he was offered a mega money and now that's being taken away and exchanged for good money. Of fucking course he's going to be doing everything he can to keep the mega money. This is his job. His best interests is to make as much money as possible. Just like you, me and everyone else in here. So to hell with opportunity, all the losses he had in the past and anything else. He was offered something great for him and you damn right he wants to keep it, no matter how much it angers all the righteous, self indulgent fans across the world.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> no matter how much it angers all the righteous, self indulgent fans across the world.


It's thinking like that that killed boxing in America for the most part. Pissing off fans is never a good move. Self righteousness has nothing to do with it.

Anyway, I'm not gonna keep this going with you. I know what happened to Rush, granted he was an asshole.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No matter how much we'd all do the same, we're not getting a cent of it. So why should I have to take a stance based on imaginary shit? I'm taking an objective stance based what's going to happen to the whole division. It goes UFC, GSP, Bisping in terms of level of fault.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Baby Slice? Oh my God!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dominant peformance by Rory McDonald, happy to see him on good terms after two bad losses, he win whoever he fights next between Lima/larkin imo


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That "you'd do the same!" shit is so played out. I'm a fan. I don't approach every situation with "well, what would I do?!". :lmao 

Having an objective opinion doesn't make any of us self righteous.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Daley/MVP got into a fight cageside??? I'm shocked!!! Oh wait, no I'm not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jules said:


> That "you'd do the same!" shit is so played out. I'm a fan. I don't approach every situation with "well, what would I do?!". :lmao
> 
> Having an objective opinion doesn't make any of us self righteous.


*My point was there's a difference between aww man this sucks for us as viewers and fuck you Bisping you big coward. I dislike it too but let's not act like Bisping's being a little bitch for wanting the GSP fight, especially after it was announced and he did a press conference with him. 

Nearly everyone in here continues to miss the point of UFC needing to pop some serious buyrates and why that's important to them staying hot and putting on stacked shows. *


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

No. He's not a little bitch for wanting the GSP fight. 

I just think it's hilarious how convenient his "injuries" have been lately. He claims he was ready to fight GSP at 207 but pulls out when George's contract issues come up. Jacare was ready and willing but lolno too injured. 

He claimed he was ready to fight George a few weeks ago. Now that Yoel has been thrown into the mix, he's injured again? C'mon son. Stevie Wonder could see through this shit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man fuck fell asleep just before the Rory fight fml.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Man fuck fell asleep just before the Rory fight fml.


Same boat here.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Rory >>>

Lol Daley & MVP in the crowd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865683629019717632


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Domination by Rory. 

Anyway, what do you guys think of Romero vs. Whitaker and Rockhold vs. Gegard?

Btw, Mouse immediately turning down Dilly is suspect asf. He wants this and that but turns down easily the biggest fight of his career without hesitation?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> Anyway, what do you guys think of Romero vs. Whitaker and Rockhold vs. Gegard?
> 
> Btw, Mouse immediately turning down Dilly is suspect asf. He wants this and that but turns down easily the biggest fight of his career without hesitation?


I said it back when Ferguson and Khabib were gonna fight, I hate the idea of worthy challengers being killed off by a champion stalling his division. (injury excluded, Cruz). Romero should be champion by now, I still think it's soon for Jason but I could see Romero facing Moose to show Dana that the winner is The One.

I don't think it's wrong, it's a guy that's physically bigger that hasn't proven he can make the weight. It's kind of like how Tony Ferguson got screwed all to hell by Khabib not making weight. I'd hate for that to stall Mighty Mouse breaking the record if it means a better life and promotion for the champion AND his challengers.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That's my problem with the Bisping stuff. 

Mike is "out" while the rest of the division kill each other off.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Dana White 'loves' the idea of Demetrious Johnson vs. TJ Dillashaw flyweight title fight

This fight needs to happen especially since TJ is willing to come down to 125. I doubt DJ wants to challenge himself though and would much rather fight some unknown 125 pound bum to easily break the record.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Dana White 'loves' the idea of Demetrious Johnson vs. TJ Dillashaw flyweight title fight
> 
> This fight needs to happen especially since TJ is willing to come down to 125. I doubt DJ wants to challenge himself though and would much rather fight some unknown 125 pound bum to easily break the record.


If TJ wins, what happens with the 135 belth though? Cause honestly I'd probs pick TJ in that


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jules said:


> That's my problem with the Bisping stuff.
> 
> Mike is "out" while the rest of the division kill each other off.


fucking Bisping is looking to fight twice a year. I've read about that the UFC called off the St. Pierre/Bisping fight, and that Dana said Yoel's the rightful contender. If Romero doesn't get the title fight, the opportunity needs to go to Mousasi. 
That Rockhold douchebag could fight Witthaker. That's a fight I'd like to see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> That's my problem with the Bisping stuff.
> 
> Mike is "out" while the rest of the division kill each other off.


They should all shut the fuck up because they'd "do the same" thing if they were in Michael's shoes. Self righteous assholes smh. /s


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Why the hell does GSP want to wait until November anyway?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> If TJ wins, what happens with the 135 belth though? Cause honestly I'd probs pick TJ in that


Superfight vs. Cody, make the decent 125ers move up to 135 and send the rest to Bellator lol


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

If DJ refuses to fight TJ it tarnishes his legacy imo...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Saviorxx said:


> If DJ refuses to fight TJ it tarnishes his legacy imo...


How? DJ knows he's too small to fight 135-ers, hence going to 125. When did it become a legacy thing with DJ? No one cared about him or his legacy before, what changed?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This should really go in the boxing thread, but I think it deserves a bigger audience. It's rare that old comedy stays funny forever but it does happen:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> How? DJ knows he's too small to fight 135-ers, hence going to 125. When did it become a legacy thing with DJ? No one cared about him or his legacy before, what changed?


They're fighting at 125, not 135 which is HIS division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> They're fighting at 125, not 135 which is HIS division.


I got that, I'm just saying that no one has cared about DJ for years. Why do they care about his legacy NOW?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I got that, I'm just saying that no one has cared about DJ for years. Why do they care about his legacy NOW?


Because his legacy is a lot more stronger now that it was back then???


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Because his legacy is a lot more stronger now that it was back then???


Back then? Hell, I'm talking as recently as a week ago. Till last week or so, DJ really wasn't setting the world on fire and no one cared about him. No one has ever cared about "midgets" outside of Conor, suddenly DJ's "legacy" is at stake? I don't buy it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Those people are retarded...


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lmao, Cyborg punched Angela Magana at the UFC Athlete Retreat. :lmao

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/2...n-physical-altercation-at-ufc-athlete-retreat


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> How? DJ knows he's too small to fight 135-ers, hence going to 125. When did it become a legacy thing with DJ? No one cared about him or his legacy before, what changed?


DJ has already said he'd be willing to move up to 135, but he wants to be compensated for the risk, so I doubt he's scared to move up, especially considering the success Lineker and Dodson have had moving up. 125 is his ideal weight class, but I think he competes with the top guys at 135.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mad Max said:


> Lmao, Cyborg punched Angela Magana at the UFC Athlete Retreat. :lmao
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/2...n-physical-altercation-at-ufc-athlete-retreat


Saw the video, absolutely blown out of fucking proportion as usual lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Raging Al concerns me. 

Dude acts/talks like he has a large amount of brain damage.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Saw the video, absolutely blown out of fucking proportion as usual lol


Yeah, just saw it myself. That was a letdown.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can not believe how much traction this Cyborg punch news story is getting.

It is a complete non story in my eyes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Jules said:


> Raging Al concerns me.
> 
> Dude acts/talks like he has a large amount of brain damage.


Yeah he comes across as a mad bastard. I was thinking more coked-up to the eyeballs than brain damage, but who knows.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Saviorxx said:


> If DJ refuses to fight TJ it tarnishes his legacy imo...


How it's not his job to play fill in for other champs. I could see if TJ was in his division and he turned him down. But it's a lot to ask Mighty Mouse to fight a former champ from the weight class above on short notice. It's easy to just say "real fighters/champs fight whoever whenever".

Plus maybe they're not making the payout worthwhile

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone catch that clip of Cat Zingano thirsting over Sage Northcutt? She wants that D for sure. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867167983205883904

ooooooooooooo shit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 213*
> 
> Amanda Nunes vs. Valentina Shevchenko II
> Yoel Romero vs. Robert Whittaker
> ...


:krillin3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nunes the fucking PPV King. :mj 

Headlined 200, 207 and now 213.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This will be the first real test to see if she's truly a draw though. 200 was a landmark event and 207 was Honda's hugely anticipated return, she's on her own here, lets see if the casuals have warmed to her.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> This will be the first real test to see if she's truly a draw though. 200 was a landmark event and 207 was Honda's hugely anticipated return, she's on her own here, lets see if the casuals have warmed to her.


Is she hot? Does she have big tits? Does she speak English AND Shit?

Well there ya go......


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is she hot? Does she have big tits? *Does she speak English AND Shit?*


What does her bowel movements have to do with appealing to fans? :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> This will be the first real test to see if she's truly a draw though. 200 was a landmark event and 207 was Honda's hugely anticipated return, she's on her own here, lets see if the casuals have warmed to her.


I was being sarcastic lol, Nunes isn't a draw at all, yet she's a headliner of 3 of the biggest cards ever in UFC. Due to unforeseen circumstance and the other one being ROnda that was her opponent. Good for her nonetheless.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not complaining about it or anything. I mean she just starched two of the biggest names in WMMA back to back, they kinda have to roll the dice and see if it works or not. Who knows, casuals do enjoy bad-ass fighters with knockout power in their hands after all.

It never dawned on me at the time but the inclusion of an interim title to Yoel Romero vs. Robert Whittaker means it'll be a five round fight! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I am not complaining about it or anything. I mean she just starched two of the biggest names in WMMA back to back, they kinda have to roll the dice and see if it works or not. Who knows, casuals do enjoy bad-ass fighters with knockout power in their hands after all.
> 
> It never dawned on me at the time but the inclusion of an interim title to Yoel Romero vs. Robert Whittaker means it'll be a five round fight! :mark::mark::mark:


I doubt it. I mean, I know that women draw, but have they ever drawn on ppv without Rousey in the main slot? I know 200 was alright, but there was a rogue Lesnar on the Hunt that night.

And Yoel in 3 roounds....


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Nunes the fucking PPV King. :mj
> 
> Headlined 200, 207 and now 213.


Dem 1,000,000+ buyrates. Who needs McGregor when you have Nunes? :mj


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> This will be the first real test to see if she's truly a draw though. 200 was a landmark event and 207 was Honda's hugely anticipated return, she's on her own here, lets see if the casuals have warmed to her.


They won't. The PPV will sell very poorly, but I'm still looking forward to it. It's going to be a good card.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Also, Whittaker will beat Romero.

We'll get Bisping vs Whittaker for the title, which will be a FOTY contender.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Lmao, Cyborg punched Angela Magana at the UFC Athlete Retreat.


Angela was making fun of kids with cancer. She got what she deserved.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope Misha Cirkunov can start making some waves. Light Heavyweight desperately needs some fresh blood on the scene.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats everyone's thoughts on cyborg incident? I personally think Magana was asking for it, and then called the cops really you both fight for a living


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lm2 said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on Cyborg incident?


Judging by Magana's attitude and reaction after the incident she seems to be an attention seeking whore.

Was it wrong for Cyborg to raise her hand though, yeah, but I can't blame her. The amount of abuse and shit she takes on a daily basis must wear her down.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lm2 said:


> and then called the cops really you broth right for a living


What?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mangana seems mentally unstable to me. Cyborg should have hit her a little harder.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> What?!


Fixed it lol autocorrect sucks and didn't look before posting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow didn't know Barao is moving back down to 135?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just listened to Tony Ferguson on the MMA hour and what a knob that guy is. I honestly think he heard Raging Al on his cocaine fueled rant and thought surely i can come across as a more up my own arse arrogant prick than he just did, and he succeeded. For some reason he has convinced himself he is a massive draw and a big time superstar. I cant even remember the last time the fool was on a PPV card to be honest.

All this i will fight anybody, anywhere, anytime BS. You had the chance to avenge your only UFC loss on a full camp and turned it down you pleb


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Just listened to Tony Ferguson on the MMA hour and what a knob that guy is. I honestly think he heard Raging Al on his cocaine fueled rant and thought surely i can come across as a more up my own arse arrogant prick than he just did, and he succeeded. For some reason he has convinced himself he is a massive draw and a big time superstar. I cant even remember the last time the fool was on a PPV card to be honest.
> 
> All this i will fight anybody, anywhere, anytime BS. You had the chance to avenge your only UFC loss on a full camp and turned it down you pleb


Oh, he's a doucher all right. Gonna beat the shit outta Diaz though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bucholz is such a *** lol

& Cody, embarrassing :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

All that goodwill Cody generated from the Cruz victory is quickly evaporating.











Machiavelli said:


>


:jjones My hope of seeing a Barao vs. Cruz fight down the road still endures.

That card is starting to shape up nicely now. Korean Zombie & Superboy are also on it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Gegard SLAYED Bisping after he mentioned the Uriah Hall loss. 

"Sometimes the best fighter doesn't always win. It happened with you and Luke Rockhold." :lmao


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jules said:


> Gegard SLAYED Bisping after he mentioned the Uriah Hall loss.
> 
> "Sometimes the best fighter doesn't always win. It happened with you and Luke Rockhold." :lmao


It's the brutal truth. Rockhold took that fight like he was sparring a rookie at the gym, hands down the whole fight and he got caught. But off course Luke is the best fighter of the two. 




> All that goodwill Cody generated from the Cruz victory is quickly evaporating.


I still got love for No Love lol. Cody is just unintentionally funny trying to pick fight with everybody


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hard to follow TUF now that we know there isn't the epic fight at the end.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Hard to follow TUF now that we know there isn't the epic fight at the end.


They'll still end up fighting later in the year though. I hope.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Roy Nelson signs for Bellator.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

BornBad said:


> It's the brutal truth. Rockhold took that fight like he was sparring a rookie at the gym, *hands down the whole fight *and he got caught. But off course Luke is the best fighter of the two.


He literally does that in the majority of his fights.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I've been thinking about this McGregor/Mayweather fight, and something that just isn't sitting right is the fact that everyone is writing McGregor off and writing this off as an easy victory. I learned long ago that in sports, whenever the public goes one way, you usually get the opposite result. 

Rationally, Mayweather should be able to cruise to an easy decision victory. That was certainly my first instinct as well. But this seems like one of those fights where the intangibles will play a bigger factor than anything else.

McGregor is the bigger fighter. He's got a height, weight, and reach advantage. He's good at dominating from long range, and hits harder than anyone Mayweather has ever fought. I've heard some point to the first Nate Diaz fight as a reason why Conor won't be able to hang with Floyd, but Nate is bigger than both guys, especially Floyd, and it's easier to stun someone with MMA gloves. Not to mention that Conor's strategy for that fight was silly, and he gassed himself very early on. In the second fight, his power was on full display, knocking down a bigger guy several times. Granted, he won't be able to consistently land on Floyd, but I believe all it will take is one shot, given Conor's power and size. I certainly don't see Floyd knocking him out.

Floyd is also 40, and by the time the fight takes place, he will have been inactive for at least 2 years.

I'm leaning more towards McGregor each day. This whole thing feels similar to me to several other huge upsets that I've called in the past. You can currently get McGregor at a +700 underdog. I'm probably going to get in on that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

James Tonney lost to Couture!

But in all seriousness, I still say this is Floyd by a good margin. Conor's not only gonna have bigger, heavier gloves, he's also gonna have to carry them a hell of a lot longer than an MMA fight. Not to mention Floyd tagging and tattering him early and often.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Conor's not only gonna have bigger, heavier gloves, he's also gonna have to carry them a hell of a lot longer than an MMA fight.


He started out as a boxer, won All Ireland stuff when he was 16. It's not new to him. Also, 12 rounds of boxing is 12 minutes longer than five rounds of MMA, but he does get a rest every three minutes rather than every five. 



Jaxx said:


> Roy Nelson signs for Bellator.


BELLYtor


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Floyd easily on pts lol

Shouldnt even be happening


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> James Tonney lost to Couture!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I still say this is Floyd by a good margin. *Conor's not only gonna have bigger, heavier gloves*, he's also gonna have to carry them a hell of a lot longer than an MMA fight. Not to mention Floyd tagging and tattering him early and often.


Yet to be determined. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the one compromise they make - i.e. having them both wear MMA gloves.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yet to be determined. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the one compromise they make - i.e. having them both wear MMA gloves.


Whaaaaat?

If that's the case, is this going to affect Floyd's Undefeated Boxing record? "Technically" it's an exhibition if they're gonna be different with the rules right?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^I hope to god that happens. MMA gloves, boxing ring, groundbreaking aesthetic.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Whaaaaat?
> 
> If that's the case, is this going to affect Floyd's Undefeated Boxing record? "Technically" it's an exhibition if they're gonna be different with the rules right?


It's still a boxing match inside a boxing ring. But who knows if Floyd would even accept wearing MMA gloves? It would be the best way to make this fight as "fair" as possible, and a pretty good compromise. I have no doubt that this is a big point of contention during negotiations.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Floyd would never accept any terms that doesn't benefit him. As interesting as that would be.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Roy Nelson signs for Bellator.


Wait what? unk 

I had no clue Roy Nelson was even a free agent. Another solid name added to the Bellator roster. :jjones


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Literally zero chance Floyd fights with anything other than boxing gloves, probably will complain that Conor's aren't big enough as he did with Maidana.

It's a disgraceful contest but I'll probably still watch. 

I think Floyd stops him in 4/5 rounds. The only danger for Mayweather is Conor being so far below the level he's used to that he struggles to adapt, which is pretty wishful thinking. The chances of Conor catching Floyd with a big shot is next to none and the idea of it even knocking him out if he does is fanciful at best. 

They could fight 100 times. Floyd wins every one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868219588453990400:heston:heston:heston

What an absolute farce GDR & the UFC are turning the Featherweight division into. If they've got any sense at all they'll strip her immediately and salvage the situation by making Cyborg vs. Megan Anderson for the vacant title.

GDR is sure going out of her way to be known as the WOAT UFC title holder.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868288740350869505
Yeah, cause that makes total sense.









INB4 Cigano ends up smoking Ngannou.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Using logic it's obvious Floyd will beat Conor. Conor's power will be curbed by the extra ounces of leather tied to his wrist plus he has shown himself to fade later in the fight, and he's gonna do 12 rounds? lel plus there's also the fact that Floyd is the greatest defensive fighter in recent history that's lead to him having a 49-0 record which includes the top boxers right now - Manny Pacquiao, Saul Alvarez.

But I'm gonna money on Conor, the odds are actually decent lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all do know there's a Mayweather vs. McGregor thread.........

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2120210-floyd-mayweather-jr-vs-conor-mcgregor-rumours-speculation-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868288740350869505
> Yeah, cause that makes total sense.
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus man JDS just got knocked the fuck out. :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The GDR situation is ridiculous. I can understand her not wanting to fight Cyborg when she's a known and proven PED abuser, but ultimately it just across as her being scared of Cyborg (which is understandable). But GDR looks so bad in this situation, especially after the controversy of the Holm fight, and the fact she beat Holm who was on a 2 fight skid to be Champion. 

Sign Megan Anderson please. Aussie, badass, attractive, and talented. And she's game. Anderson vs Cyborg seems like a very logical fight to make at 145. The division (if its even a real division) needs to embrace Cyborg and get her involved, and fighters like Anderson involved to be seen as legit.

Side note; has there been any 145 womens fights in the UFC other than GDR vs. Holm?



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868288740350869505
> Yeah, cause that makes total sense.
> 
> 
> ...


UFC match making really can be horrific at times. Thats such a dumb fight to make. Sure its great if Ngannou wins, but JDS is still an insanely dangerous and skilled fighter, and Ngannou is still very green and raw. If that fight happens and JDS wins, then what? They've killed off a potential contender for the immediate future, and the guy who beat him was just KO'd by the Champ in two minutes.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This whole thing feels similar to me to several other huge upsets that I've called in the past. .


Such as?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yet to be determined. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the one compromise they make - i.e. having them both wear MMA gloves.


That'd never happen, not just because a boxing match with MMA gloves would never be sanctioned just like that but first and formost because of how much it effects Floyds game. The difference in styles that you can employ with MMA gloves and traditional boxing gloves is huge. There's a lot more defence that boxing gloves enable and Floyd has made his living, his legacy with those gloves. Taking that away from him is taking a lot away from him because he's trained and fought with those gloves his entire life.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That'd never happen, not just because a boxing match with MMA gloves would never be sanctioned just like that but first and formost because of how much it effects Floyds game. The difference in styles that you can employ with MMA gloves and traditional boxing gloves is huge. There's a lot more defence that boxing gloves enable and Floyd has made his living, his legacy with those gloves. Taking that away from him is taking a lot away from him because he's trained and fought with those gloves his entire life.


That's kind of the point. It would take away a lot from Floyd, just as limiting Conor to only throwing hands takes a lot away from him. It's the only way to even the playing field inside of a boxing ring. Conor is willing to box him, therefore Floyd shouldn't be a pussy and should at least agree to MMA gloves. It would very easily get sanctioned if they agree to it. This is a huge circus of a fight that will make all parties involved a lot of money. 

Granted, I do agree that Floyd will be unwilling to agree to those terms.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How does using boxing gloves in a boxing match make Floyd a pussy? Floyd is far and away richer than Conor, he doesn't need this fight for anything. Not money, fame, exposure, pride anything. When Floyd beat Manny he could have rode off into the sunset as the GOAT of his division(s) and generation. How does coming back to box, in boxing gloves make him a pussy?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

KSW about to start their main card. Legal streams are available on the web of on the Fight Network up here in Canada. I'll be watching. Going to be around 60,000 people in attendence. Second highest attendence ever for a MMA event in the world.

Their production levels are the best in the world as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Side note; has there been any 145 womens fights in the UFC other than GDR vs. Holm?


Nope. And as far as I know they've not even bothered to sign one Featherweight since then either. It's almost as if that title was created purely to salvage a PPV.......


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Say what you will about Ronda, but at least she was FIGHTING champion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's kind of the point. It would take away a lot from Floyd, just as limiting Conor to only throwing hands takes a lot away from him. It's the only way to even the playing field inside of a boxing ring. Conor is willing to box him, therefore Floyd shouldn't be a pussy and should at least agree to MMA gloves. *It would very easily get sanctioned if they agree to it*. This is a huge circus of a fight that will make all parties involved a lot of money.
> 
> Granted, I do agree that Floyd will be unwilling to agree to those terms.




How the fuck would you know this?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's kind of the point. It would take away a lot from Floyd, just as limiting Conor to only throwing hands takes a lot away from him. It's the only way to even the playing field inside of a boxing ring. Conor is willing to box him, therefore Floyd shouldn't be a pussy and should at least agree to MMA gloves. It would very easily get sanctioned if they agree to it. This is a huge circus of a fight that will make all parties involved a lot of money.
> 
> Granted, I do agree that Floyd will be unwilling to agree to those terms.


It's different kinds of taking away, both guys can box. Having a boxing match is fair. But both guys can't kick and grapple. There's a difference there. 

It wouldn't get sanctioned as a boxing match if they don't wear boxing gloves. That's not how it works, the WBA already want nothing to do with this fight and won't be a part of it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Floyd's not wearing anything other than boxing gloves lol cmon


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's different kinds of taking away, both guys can box. Having a boxing match is fair. But both guys can't kick and grapple. There's a difference there.
> 
> It wouldn't get sanctioned as a boxing match if they don't wear boxing gloves. That's not how it works, the WBA already want nothing to do with this fight and won't be a part of it.


Boxing is irrelevant. They need this far more than the UFC or the sport of MMA does. They're allowing a guy who has never had a professional boxing match in his life square off against their biggest star, which is something no one thought would ever happen a year ago.

It doesn't even have to be MMA gloves, but the gloves worn is no doubt a contentious issue. It always is in boxing, especially in this case. If not MMA gloves, it'll end up being 8 oz gloves - which wouldn't be a significant difference anyways.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Boxing is so irrelevant yet the biggest star in the UFC is so eager to jump ship and face a retired 40 year old man. The Heavyweight Champion of the world just sold out Wembley stadium and broke PPV records. Take that Boxing is dying bullshit elsewhere please, I've been hearing it for the last decade and yet the sport is still thriving. So what if it's not as popular as it use to be in America, the world doesn't revolve around a country dumb enough to vote in a celebrity as their president.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> *Boxing is so irrelevant yet the biggest star in the UFC is so eager to jump ship and face a retired 40 year old man.* The Heavyweight Champion of the world just sold out Wembley stadium and broke PPV records. Take that Boxing is dying bullshit elsewhere please, I've been hearing it for the last decade and yet the sport is still thriving. So what if it's not as popular as it use to be in America, the world doesn't revolve around a country dumb enough to vote in a celebrity as their president.


_Boxing_ is irrelevant. Floyd isn't. They could use Floyd, but he doesn't seem interested in fighting any of the nobodies in boxing. Meanwhile, McGregor could do 2 million PPV buys in a trilogy fight with Nate Diaz.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> _Boxing_ is irrelevant. Floyd isn't. They could use Floyd, but he doesn't seem interested in fighting any of the nobodies in boxing. Meanwhile, McGregor could do 2 million PPV buys in a trilogy fight with Nate Diaz.


Canelo vs. Chavez Jr. just sold a million PPV's in a country where boxing is supposedly irrelevant. And Canelo vs. GGG will most likely double that figure in September. I am so sick and tired of some (not all are like that) MMA fans ignorant, childish, moronic views on Boxing. It's like they're jealous for some bizarre reason. I've been hearing the same dumb shit from them for as long as I've been a fan and yet the sport is still here selling out arenas and generating ratings on TV. Stars may come and go but the sport will always be here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC having a clear down year so far in 2017 and Boxing has put on more than a few spectacular fights so far over 1 million PPV buys (Canelo/Chavez, Joshua/Klitschko etc). Anyone who just spewing bullshit like "boxing is irrelevant" is just a moron.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Canelo vs. Chavez Jr. just sold a million PPV's in a country where boxing is supposedly irrelevant. And Canelo vs. GGG will most likely double that figure in September. I am so sick and tired of some (not all are like that) MMA fans ignorant, childish, moronic views on Boxing. It's like they're jealous for some bizarre reason. I've been hearing the same dumb shit from them for as long as I've been a fan and yet the sport is still here selling out arenas and generating ratings on TV. Stars may come and go but the sport will always be here.


Hilarious that the heavyweight fight at Wembley had a lower live gate by over $7 million USD than UFC 205, despite UFC 205 being held in an arena with 20K capacity. Imagine the kind of numbers they'd do with McGregor headlining an event at Wembley or AT&T Stadium.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't care what any of you say, I'm still pumped as fuck for Canelo/GGG.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> UFC having a clear down year so far in 2017 and Boxing has put on more than a few spectacular fights so far over 1 million PPV buys (Canelo/Chavez, Joshua/Klitschko etc). Anyone who just spewing bullshit like "boxing is irrelevant" is just a moron.


Boxing is irrelevant and no one watches it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't understand why certain MMA fans feel the constant need to bash another sport. If you prefer MMA that's fine, nobody is forcing you to watch Boxing. The two can co-exist, there's no need for bragging rights.

The pop about America voting in Trump was uncalled for though, I apologise about that. I just get so riled up over this matter.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> The two can co-exist, there's no need for bragging rights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Boxing is irrelevant and no one watches it.


Stop acting like a fucking dweeb, and keep putting on this tryhard gimmick that you know and can predict everything. 



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I just don't understand why certain MMA fans feel the constant need to bash another sport. If you prefer MMA that's fine, nobody is forcing you to watch Boxing. The two can co-exist, there's no need for bragging rights.
> 
> *The pop about America voting in Trump was uncalled for though, I apologise about that. I just get so riled up over this matter.*


I was just about to grill you for that :mj


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Stop acting like a fucking dweeb, and keep putting on this tryhard gimmick that you know and can predict everything.


My word is literally gospel.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am genuinely curious to see what they'll do with the undercard for Mayweather vs. McGregor. Will it be just a bunch of Al Haymon fighters or could we end up seeing Roy Jones Jr. vs. Anderson Silva? 8*D

Or maybe we'll get James Toney vs. Randy Couture: THE REMATCH! :mark::mark::mark:

Burger King here I am come baby!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am genuinely curious to see what they'll do with the undercard for Mayweather vs. McGregor. Will it be just a bunch of Al Haymon fighters or could we end up seeing Roy Jones Jr. vs. Anderson Silva? 8*D
> 
> Or maybe we'll get James Toney vs. Randy Couture: THE REMATCH! :mark::mark:mark:
> 
> Burger King here I am come baby!


John Cena vs Anthony Joshua seems like a lock.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> John Cena vs Anthony Joshua seems like a lock.


Cena to defy the odds once again. :vince2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am genuinely curious to see what they'll do with the undercard for Mayweather vs. McGregor. Will it be just a bunch of Al Haymon fighters or could we end up seeing Roy Jones Jr. vs. Anderson Silva? 8*D
> 
> Or maybe we'll get James Toney vs. Randy Couture: THE REMATCH! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Burger King here I am come baby!


UFC won't be bothered or willing to let a bunch of their fighters get embarrassed all in one night


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> What an absolute farce GDR & the UFC are turning the Featherweight division into. If they've got any sense at all they'll strip her immediately and salvage the situation by making Cyborg vs. Megan Anderson for the vacant title.
> 
> GDR is sure going out of her way to be known as the WOAT UFC title holder.


To be fair, she's WOAT title holder in a nonexistent division that should have never been made. 

But then again Cyborg has the potential to be such a huge draw so I don't fault them for having a proper go of it. But they should have lined their ducks up properly before formally introducing the talent desert that is women's 145.

WMEIMG could probably take a leaf out of WWE's book when it comes to talent scouting.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Boxing is irrelevant. They need this far more than the UFC or the sport of MMA does. They're allowing a guy who has never had a professional boxing match in his life square off against their biggest star, which is something no one thought would ever happen a year ago.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be MMA gloves, but the gloves worn is no doubt a contentious issue. It always is in boxing, especially in this case. If not MMA gloves, it'll end up being 8 oz gloves - which wouldn't be a significant difference anyways.


Again though a boxing match wont be licensed if they aren't wearing boxing gloves. It'd just be an "exhibition" at best. Boxing doesn't need this fight at all. I know the typical MMA fan thing to do is pretend boxing is dead but that just isn't true, especially now in the last year or two where stars like GGG, Canelo, and Joshua have emerged. The UFC right now is struggling a bit because they have no active stars. Conor knows and is acknowledging that his biggest fight by far is in boxing. And as I said, the WBA want nothing to do with this fight, so boxing isn't desperate to get Conor in a ring.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sanctioning bodies are actually refusing to be involved with Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather. Hell has truly frozen over.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Sanctioning bodies are actually refusing to be involved with Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather. Hell has truly frozen over.


Cause they're the only ones who don't have a financial interest in the fight, and can see it for the farce that it actually is. (I don't know if they actually do have a financial stake, I am just assuming).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh, I just took a quick glance at that Sweden card for tomorrow. There's not a lot on there that personally excites me. Here's hoping it surpasses me expectations.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bodybuilder promises to beat up 'b-tch' Cody Garbrandt at Team Alpha Male gym



Someone better get this on video. :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc :dc


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ohhhh booooooyyyy! Here we go with another bout of street fighter drama.

This is exactly what I meant when I said nobody cares about midget fighters. No matter what, people just see small men.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well that fucking roid head is about to get his head caved in if he actually goes through with it. Just like every other UFC Bantamweight could.



One another note, most likely will watch highlights of tomorrow's card, given the time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Greatest chicken dance ever just happened:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868850577781825536


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lmao man did the Harlem Shake & the Stanky Leg all in one, fucking hell


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Boxing is about as relevant as horse racing. Soon enough it will go the way of roller derby.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anark said:


> Greatest chicken dance ever just happened:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868850577781825536


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well there goes any hopes of Misha Cirkunov being the next Light Heavyweight contender. :CENA


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oezdemir beats OSP in his first UFC fight, and KOs Cirkunov in his next. LEGIT!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gus is good, but I hate that he turned the fight around AFTER THE DEEP EYE POKE.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

If Gus manages to win the LHW title it'll be my favourite Cinderalla story ever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a main event!







Incredible stuff, a sensational performance from Gustaffson. That combination to finish the fight was beautiful. :ken

Glover man, what a warrior. He was one tough SOB tonight. It just goes to show you how scary Rumble's power is.

Gus vs. Bones II needs to happen!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Too bad Teixeira didn't have the tools to shut down that shitty running Gustafsson's gotten into. Went from being a passive spectator to actively wanting him to lose.

Aw now he's proposed to his girlfriend. I can't be angry and yet I am angrier!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Isn't running a point deduction? I know there's circling off the cage but my God was he running a marathon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you two actually being serious right now? That was amazing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Gus is good, but I hate that he turned the fight around AFTER THE DEEP EYE POKE.


Does anyone know why Goddard was such a bitch about giving him time after being eye poked??


DX-Superkick said:


> Isn't running a point deduction? I know there's circling off the cage but my God was he running a marathon.


A different official could have deemed it (I forgot the exact term it's listed as) non-engagement, which is indeed a deduction. But I think the difference is someone standing in front of you and feinting and all of this, and running away whenever there's confrontation. Rather than avoiding engagement at all, he avoided it when he decided it didn't suit him, and ran away when it was no longer on his terms. That's the difference.


Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Are you two actually being serious right now? That was amazing.


That's what frustrates me. Gustafsson's striking was sublime. But the running, and Teixeira's utter lack of preparation/adaptation to Gus's gameplan, has me so frustrated. Aaaaaaargh.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Are you two actually being serious right now? That was amazing.


Gus really sealed it after he poked out the eye! He's learned from the best and now he'll poke the rest!

Alexander "The Marathon Man" Gustafsson


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gus was sensational fellas, please.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Mauler :YES
I hope he'll get another shot at the gold after DC/Bones 2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY FUCK WHAT AN EVENT!!!! Incredible finishes on this card.



Main event - That's the fucking best I've ever seen Gus looked, omg those right uppercuts, beautiful distance management and movement (minus the full on running). Amazing so glad he is back to the best, whoever fights him next, whether DC or Jones is gonna have the fight of their life to beat this Gus tonight. He'll def give a tougher challenge to either of them than Manuwa would imo. 


That Cirkunov loss was weird, seems like he just lost his equilibrium from that shot right behind the ear, rather than knocked out, but this other guy looks promising, light heavyweight getting real interesting again... Come back Rumble :mj2 


Very VERY good card overall.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^That's exactly what it looks like at first, and then you realised the way he looked all slumped over. Poor dude. Perhaps it's for the best, he seems the kind of fighter that is more entertaining wrecking fools in the midcard anyway.

Yeah it was a great fight. For those that like to gamble but suck at it (@Donnie but not naming names) watch out for MY BOY SOBOTTA. Doubt he ever gets a line as generous as that but if he's against another can like Ben Saunders that's more easy money. Trevor Smith too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wouldn't say the Cirkunov hype train has derailed just yet, but keep giving him lower ranked guys in the near future. He looked great before that shot. 




Aldo/Holloway and Karolina/Claudia this week :mark: Two immense matchups


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Glover should have kicked him right in the sack, just to even things up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shame that Glover lost so many of his good years because he didn't have a US Visa.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Well there goes any hopes of Misha Cirkunov being the next Light Heavyweight contender. :CENA


Just watched the finish again and I still don't understand how it happened. He was all over Volkan but then the slightest touch and he practically face-planted. A bit fat _hmm _to that.

Fell asleep just before the main event so I'm going to watch it before I start work. Monday morning mauling!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whether you call it running away, resetting, catching breath, making space or whatever, it’s a legit tactic for someone who prefers to stand and strike against someone looking to close the gap and take you down. I am a bit biased as I prefer strikers to wrestlers, but still. It reminds me of that Game of Thrones scene where Bronn fights for Tyrion in the trial at the Vale.

“You don’t fight with honour!”

*points to dead body of opponent* “No, but he did.” 


What a fucking scrap though. How many shots did Teixeira take? Guy’s made of iron.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thing is, you can't really use that as a complaint when the guy who is supposedly "running" away was also beating the shit out of his opponent. As others have said, you can counter this but Glover made no attempt to do so, he is to blame as well.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

There's a difference between the running Gus was doing and the running Overeem was doing against Stipe. One was landing big shots from a distance and running while the other was just running lmao (yes he knocked Stipe down once). There's a good way and a bad way to do it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869141089583869952
Good Morning


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's in Foreign, I don't read Foreign! Translation please.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's in Foreign, I don't read Foreign! Translation please.


Breakfast to bed?! ? Why not? After all, everyone likes to be pampered
? And you like such morning surprises?
? My day started well. Thank you


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate it when fighters turn and run like Gus did. Surely professional fighters have better options than trying to out sprint Usain Bolt.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't stand in the pocket and let Glover clip me either. 

Honestly, it's not like Gus got on his bicycle like Condit and threw legs kicks. He destroyed Tex and scored one of the most brutal knockouts I've seen in awhile.

Hats off, Gus. Back of the line, Manuwa.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still bemused by the Volkan Oezdemir vs. Misha Cirkunov knockout. Misha was barely clipped and he just went out cold, it's so bizarre. It was almost like Volkan flicked on off switch on his head. :wtf2:wtf2::wtf2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869282431756640256


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking strip her and make Cyborg vs Anderson as co-main for 214.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869141089583869952
> Good Morning


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone

Blackbeard how do you not see the goddess in Joanna champion?

I would legit trade a couple of fingers for 1 hour under that duvet with her


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Blackbeard how do you not see the goddess in Joanna champion?
> 
> I would legit trade a couple of fingers for 1 hour under that duvet with her


She cleans up well, I'll give you that.









Cutting off your fingers for a fumble under the covers is a bit much though. :andre


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Joanna has her good and bad days. 

That's a good one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can GDR just fall off a cliff already!?!?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> She cleans up well, I'll give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A full hour under the covers with Joanna champion and you think all i will be doing is having a fumble :deanfpalm

You severely underestimate me my friend :smile2:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joanna has a different kind of sex appeal, it's hard to describe. All I gotta say is she's the fucking straweight QUEEN


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ARE WE NOT HYPED FOR SATURDAY!?!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I am, but for the the main and co-main event mostly.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869748674733248512
:bjpenn



DX-Superkick said:


> ARE WE NOT HYPED FOR SATURDAY!?!?












I am eagerly anticipating the debut of Marlon Moraes.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

212 doesn't look great imo. Main and co-main are fun, Vitor's last fight won't have any significance. Give me 213 over this card any day.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Gus may have hit a nerve.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870117897066041344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870118251434450944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870118556054114304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870118971843919874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870120477523456001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870121452929925120


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's it.... come back and prove everyone wrong GOAT :jonjones


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody taking Holloway this weekend? I realised while watching yesterday's Embedded that I hadn't even considered the possibility that he might win. Might freshen up the division a little if he does. 

Who does Aldo fight next if he wins on Saturday? Do they go to the Edgar well again? Cub? Superboy vs Yair would be a great #1 contenders fight if they can both string together a few wins from here.

I'm strongly leaning towards Aldo this weekend although I'm hoping Max does it. Not because I'm a particularly huge Max fan or anything, I just badly want to see Aldo go to 155. Aldo vs Khabib is one of those fights that I desperately want to see before the opportunity passes by.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Looks like Gus may have hit a nerve.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870117897066041344
> ...


Jones is the GOAT, but Alex isn't backing down 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870188441098752000
Once that fat sack of shit who shall remain nameless gets killed like the bitch that he is, its TIME for Gus/JJ 2 :vince$


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870188441098752000


:banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"Because you don't have heart" Damn that's just mean.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not a champion cuz I'm a bad person? ? you're not a champion because you don't win championship fights."

"lack of heart" :lol stinggggg


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dana White: Cris Cyborg is ‘definitely’ fighting at UFC 214 ( but not Cat Zingano )


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> Anybody taking Holloway this weekend? I realised while watching yesterday's Embedded that I hadn't even considered the possibility that he might win. Might freshen up the division a little if he does.
> .


Yes, I've got Max Holloway winning on Saturday.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yes, I've got Max Holloway winning on Saturday.


I've got Aldo pulling out of the fight with a hangnail.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://jonnybones.com/products/enjoy-jonny-bones-tee/

JON that marketing GENUIS :evilmatt


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I love how Dana is the least trusted source in MMA. :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Dana White: Cris Cyborg is ‘definitely’ fighting at UFC 214 ( but not Cat Zingano )


So who's she going to face then? Cause Megan Anderson has now been scheduled for an Invicta fight in July.

Are Juliana Pena and Raquel Pennington available? Or is the UFC banking on Holly Holm to come out victorious in a couple weeks time and have a quick turnaround?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She's going to fight Angela Mangana :dana


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> She's going to fight Angela Mangana :dana


:dana3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870596440137117696


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_jonnybonesAlways in my bracket right DC? #UFC214_


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

STACKED


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damned good poster. Just one thing I'd change is to have Nunes and Val looking at each other via image flip if that makes sense.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lawler/Cerrone makes my dick hard. :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I honestly have no clue who's winning tonight. It's an incredible match up between two supremely talented Featherweights. The really crazy thing is that Max Holloway is only 25 years old, the dude's not even reached his prime yet. :done

Watching embedded all week has made me fall madly in love with Claudia Gadelha. She's perfect. <3


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

213 :sodone

Tonight: 
Aldo on pts
My girl Claudia on pts


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I honestly have no clue who's winning tonight. It's an incredible match up between two supremely talented Featherweights.


For the last month or so i have sided with Max but i re watched Aldo v Frankie at 200 last night and holy smokes Jose looked awesome. Very hard to call this one

That 213 card :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Lawler/Cerrone makes my dick hard. :jonjones


I'll be surprised if it gets out of the first. Cowboy falls apart when you pressure him.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Rooting for Max.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The 213 Card! :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> I'll be surprised if it gets out of the first. Cowboy falls apart when you pressure him.


You're correct but the question is will Robbie Lawler's chin hold up and does he still have enough left in the tank? There's no doubt in my mind that a 100% Lawler would tear Cowboy up IMO.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Less than 100% Lawler still destroys Cerrone.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

213 does look awesome, but before that we've got UFC 212! Man, fuck time zones + my fucked up sleeping patterns. Current time here is 2:25am. Prelims start at 8:30am. I really should get some sleep, but I'm not the slightest bit tired, due to my current physical state making me sleep until 3pm yesterday. Anyway, here's my picks:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871075073263898624
:francis


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> I'll be surprised if it gets out of the first. Cowboy falls apart when you pressure him.


Lawler has a wicked sprawl too, will be really hard to take down


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Lawler has a wicked sprawl too, will be really hard to take down


Last thing Cowboy took down was a plate of nachos.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

And a 12 pack of Budweiser


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Brazil taking a whupping.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mario Yamasaki is literally the worst ref ever. You've gotta be damn near dead for him to stop the fight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, Eduardo's head was bouncing around like a pinball there. Brazil's getting their ass kicked, and so am I in my predictions. 

That main card coming up though... it's not "stacked", but damn, they should be some all action fights. When you've got the likes of Erick Silva, Borrachinha, Gadelha fighting, then the main event and co-main... Belfort vs. Marquadt won't be what it could have been 7/8 years ago, but I still can't see it being boring, and if Aldo vs. Holloway lives up to its potential, it could be a FOTY candidate. 

Plus, I got money on those top three fights. I'm excited!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jaxx said:


> Mario Yamasaki is literally the worst ref ever. You've gotta be damn near dead for him to stop the fight.


UFC wants to give the crowd what they want, so Mario was giving the Brazilian every chance to fire up and make a come back, brother.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Good start to the ppv. That left was heavy.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Early stands ups by the ref annoy me just as much if not more than early stoppages.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Karolina got caught :flair


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brazil SILENCEDD!!!!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Morreu.

Absolutely gutted to see that happen. 










Next week:










Utter dogshit card tbh


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yes, I've got Max Holloway winning on Saturday.


Not to toot my own horn, but I'm right again.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

'Murica bitches!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely speechless right now. One of the most ruthless and relentless finishes I've ever seen. Good God. :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Got it down to the round! Wish I'd bet specifically on the result I predicted, but oh well, I'm still $150 richer thanks to Max "Blessed" Holloway. Did absolute shite on the predictions otherwise, but that main event! Never kicked into FOTY status, but was still very, very good.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely amazing journey Max has been on. 





One thing though, not a single leg kick from Aldo????


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't understand that strategy. 

Anyway, I guess Frankie is up next... That's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Absolutely amazing journey Max has been on.
> 
> One thing though, not a single leg kick from Aldo????


I believe he threw one in the first.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man Max went to heart of lion's den, the toughest place to fight in the world, beat the fucking legend of Brazil and took that belt.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Max is a beast.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm right again.


Does this qualify as one of the BIG upsets you apparently keep making ? :eyeroll



Machiavelli said:


> One thing though, not a single leg kick from Aldo????


Jose who is one of the greatest leg kick fighters of all time murks everybody with leg kicks pre USADA

Post USADA in 3 fights he has thrown only 4 leg kicks. Strange but true.

May be he used to inject that shit through his thighs :jericho2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

In other news I wanna see JJ/Claudia 3, I know JJ is 2-0 against Claudia, but she is clearly better than anyone else and in that 2nd fight clearly 2 rounds up against JJ before she gassed and JJ took that shit over, even their first fight was super close. If she can get her cardio sorted it could be really interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> In other news I wanna see JJ/Claudia 3, I know JJ is 2-0 against Claudia, but she is clearly better than anyone else and in that 2nd fight clearly 2 rounds up against JJ before she gassed and JJ took that shit over, even their first fight was super close. If she can get her cardio sorted it could be really interesting.


I agree to an extent. I like to think Joanna pulled a Mixed Martial Arts Rope-A-Dope. She let Claudia carry her own weight for 10 minutes then took her deep with chip shots, distance, taking the takedown but getting back up easy. I think she took Claudia's best and held out without taking any real damage.

But that's just how I saw it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Max 209 Holloway 




This loss was worse than the Conor 13 second KO man :mj2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Mad Max


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Max is only 25 mane.... Reminds me of a younger :jonjones minus the scumness


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The 3 biggest questions I have coming out of last night are....
- Frankie got his wish and Aldo lost, but Cub is still on a tear, who gets the shot?
- Claudia is the best 115-er in the world not name Joanna Champion. I know the top of the division is literally 3 fighters deep, (Rose, Claudia, Karolina), but how do you justify a 3rd fight for Claudia?
- What's next for Aldo? I know he's been going for over a decade, but he's only 30 and only recently taken damage in fights. I know he's still gonna be top 3 but who's next?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Frankie deserves it far more than Cub, Cubs last win was a decision over Artem. 

Aldo should try 155, that is if he wishes to continue fighting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Frankie deserves it far more than Cub, Cubs last win was a decision over Artem.
> 
> Aldo should try 155, that is if he wishes to continue fighting


I was looking at it like, Edgar only beat Stephens who's not seen as "elite" and a hyped up "rookie" in Yair. Cub's most recent may be Artem Lobov, but the Super Boy fight sells everything you want in a real hungry challenger. Add in that he's got better momentum and back to back Fight of the Nights and I'm on the Cub side.

Aldo wanted the Conor fight, I just wish he got it already. Also, would he be too short?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well Max already fought Cub and starched him so dont see how thats more appealing than the Frankie fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Well Max already fought Cub and starched him so dont see how thats more appealing than the Frankie fight.


JDS beheaded Cain....then what happened? :draper2


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> The 3 biggest questions I have coming out of last night are....
> - Frankie got his wish and Aldo lost, but Cub is still on a tear, who gets the shot?
> - Claudia is the best 115-er in the world not name Joanna Champion. I know the top of the division is literally 3 fighters deep, (Rose, Claudia, Karolina), but how do you justify a 3rd fight for Claudia?
> - What's next for Aldo? I know he's been going for over a decade, but he's only 30 and only recently taken damage in fights. I know he's still gonna be top 3 but who's next?


- Frankie. He's still a great fighter, and Max handled Cub last year while Frankie did the same the previous year

- Doesn't matter. Joanna wrecks them all

- Either retire, or fight whoever Dana tells him to until his contract is up


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Shitty reffing tainted what could have been a good event.

I'm usually happy if Brazilians get whooped, but even that didn't make up for it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gainn said:


> I'm usually happy if Brazilians get whooped


......


...........


.......the fuck?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> ......
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...


Portuguese tradition to hate Brazilians for no real reason. At least it usually gives me someone to root for even if I don't know either fighter..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

New UFC champ Max Holloway won't chase money fights: 'I want to defend my throne'



The hero we need :mj2 SO refreshing to hear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> The 3 biggest questions I have coming out of last night are....
> - Frankie got his wish and Aldo lost, but Cub is still on a tear, who gets the shot?
> - Claudia is the best 115-er in the world not name Joanna Champion. I know the top of the division is literally 3 fighters deep, (Rose, Claudia, Karolina), but how do you justify a 3rd fight for Claudia?
> - What's next for Aldo? I know he's been going for over a decade, but he's only 30 and only recently taken damage in fights. I know he's still gonna be top 3 but who's next?


I say Cub, Frankie should be in title shot talks but I think after a while failed title shots should start to require you to do more to get another one. Frankie has lost his last 3 title fights and just fought for one last year. He's not really deserving of crack number 4 when he's only on a 2 fight win streak. It's the same way I feel about Gus like how many times so you get to lose the big one and keep your title challenger spot.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

DJ on Ray Borg/TJ/Dana situation.



Spoiler: big


















































Scumbag Dana at it again.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Karolina giving her back way too easy :mj2 anyway i don't think than Gadelha vs Joanna 3 make sense at this point. 

I've high doubts about Jose Aldo being relevant again with young cats of any divisions. Don't understand why some people say the stoppage was bad he was clearly done and the only reason why Mario didn't stop early is cause he was the Champion.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dana is a true piece of shit if the DJ situation is true. :kobelol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> DJ on Ray Borg/TJ/Dana situation.


That's well and truly fucked up. And come to think of it, UFC is lax on advertising small fighters outside of Alpha Fail (Cody's Champ bro) and Conor. It does explain the recent Fox rating too.

But with that said, it is true that smaller fighters get the shit end from most fans.

I just checked out Borg, the guy is on a 2 fight streak and misses weight left and right. I NEVER THOUGHT I'D SAY THIS BUT.....

I'M ON TEAM DJ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

War Machine finally sentenced.



> Former MMA fighter War Machine is going to prison for life, with possibility of parole, for the heinous 2014 beating of his ex-girlfriend.
> 
> The judge said he will be eligible for parole after 36 years ... when he is 71. As we reported ... he was found guilty of sexual assault, coercion, battery by strangulation, kidnapping and several other charges. The jury was hung on attempted murder charges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> That's well and truly fucked up. And come to think of it, UFC is lax on advertising small fighters outside of Alpha Fail (Cody's Champ bro) and Conor. It does explain the recent Fox rating too.
> 
> But with that said, it is true that smaller fighters get the shit end from most fans.
> 
> ...


You mean fans like you who keep referring to them as "midgets"???







The whole Dana/DJ thing is fucked up now, threatening the close a whole division because of one fight??? BITCH why don't you close down that shitshow of a division in women's 145. Idiot.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dana is an asshat if this DJ story is true. 

And I was actually on team UFC/Dillashaw when all of this shit started. I'm glad DJ exposed their bullshit.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Was with DJ when this crap started, and am still with DJ. Dana is and always has been a piece of crap unless you happen to be one of "his guys". I think the last time I agreed with Dana was when he made Rumble move up from 170 because he could never make weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> You mean fans like you who keep referring to them as "midgets"???
> 
> The whole Dana/DJ thing is fucked up now, threatening the close a whole division because of one fight??? BITCH why don't you close down that shitshow of a division in women's 145. Idiot.


There's a reason I try to put the word in parenthesis. I don't always care for their fights I'll admit. But I like guys like Cody, Dodson, Conor, Holloway, Super Boy and K Zombie. It's just most of the time, as a whole, they bore me.

But. But, but, but, Cyborg.....super fights.....Ronda.....Carano.....buys!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871811798592217088DJ did an interview with Ariel and talked more on the situation HERE.

____________________


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871851529723977729


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All these fighter vs management conflic stories since the buyout are a very interesting thread to keep an eye on. They're totally fine now but I worry about the state of UFC in a couple of years the way things are going. *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> There's a reason I try to put the word in parenthesis. I don't always care for their fights I'll admit. But I like guys like Cody, Dodson, Conor, Holloway, Super Boy and K Zombie. It's just most of the time, as a whole, they bore me.
> 
> *But. But, but, but, Cyborg.....super fights.....Ronda.....Carano.....buys!*


Wait, are you actually gonna make this bitch and leave out Flinchy McGregor??? Nah.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

seabs said:


> *All these fighter vs management conflic stories since the buyout are a very interesting thread to keep an eye on. They're totally fine now but I worry about the state of UFC in a couple of years the way things are going. *


This wasn't exactly uncommon under the Zuffa banner. You had guys like Couture, Tito, BJ, etc. who all had their beefs in the past. UFC gonna UFC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

it is a lot more common now though, Zuffa era had like isolated incidents where as now I feel like there is a stronger collective unrest amongst fighters.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Frankie got his wish and Aldo lost, but Cub is still on a tear, who gets the shot?


Frankie, Cub has zero top ten wins on his current streak. I get Cub's a vet and people want him to get his shot, but you need to win the title eliminator level fights to get your shot, something he's failed to do time and time again and beating Artem Lobov doesn't warrant a title shot.



DX-Superkick said:


> Claudia is the best 115-er in the world not name Joanna Champion. I know the top of the division is literally 3 fighters deep, (Rose, Claudia, Karolina), but how do you justify a 3rd fight for Claudia?


First fight was close as fuck and second fight was pretty close prior to Claudia gassing. I'd much rather see Joanna-Claudia III than Joanna be fed someone like Tecia Torres for the sake of not wanting rematches.




DX-Superkick said:


> What's next for Aldo? I know he's been going for over a decade, but he's only 30 and only recently taken damage in fights. I know he's still gonna be top 3 but who's next?


Cub Swanson rematch. It gives Cub the chance to earn the title shot that's alluded him for so long.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dana plays favorite how is this shocking? Just look at the way how he did Cyborg for years.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Say what you will about Cody, he called it a week ago. He straight up said, you don't go to war, then fight 6 days later.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How on earth can I concentrate when I've got Gianna Michaels jiggling her huge chesticles on my screen? :krillin3

Aldo :sad: I was really surprised how much of a boxing match that fight ended up being. The lack of leg kicks from Aldo was even more surprising, although I doubt it would of changed the outcome, Holloway seemed destined to win that night.

I am not sure where Aldo goes from here. I think the Featherweight division might have finally caught up with him. Does he now move up to Lightweight? I can't see him fairing well against the likes of Ferguson, Barboza and Iaquinta. Retirement might be a genuine option even at his young age. The thought of Aldo ending up a gatekeeper in either division is quite disheartening.

It's kinda weird how Frankie Edgar could end up being Featherweight Champion in the near future. Just goes to show you how crazy MMA is, styles make fights and Aldo was just a nightmare match up for Frankie.

I thought Marquardt and Moraes won their fights on Saturday night. I have no idea why Vitor was given the nod, Firas Zahabi tactics have essentially neutered him into this gun-shy and hesitant fighter. Why he wants to continue fighting is beyond me, is he desperate for money or something?

Can't say I am shocked or surprised by Dana's attitude and actions towards Mighty Mouse. It's good to see that Demetrious is finally shining a light upon their strong arming and shady business maneuvers. It would be nice if other fighters stood by him but seeing T.J. Dillashaw and Henry Cejudo's response to the issue spoke volumes. It's easy to see now why there isn't a proper fighter's union, they've still got this every man for themselves mentality. 

Mark Hunt vs. The Black Beast should be fun while it lasts. If Lewis wins I hope he attempts to woo Miesha Tate in the post fight interview now that she's single. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"Where Meisha Tate's fine ass at" :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> "Where Miesha Tate's fine ass at" :mj


Did you see Don Frye's facebook post about Miesha now being single?


> I understand Miesha Tate is single after 15 years. I'm single after 20 years....coincidence? I think not....July UFC Expo Las Vegas, lets do dinner, you're paying, your checks were probably bigger than mine. We could make super babies, my looks and your fighting skills, how can you say no to that?


:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Did you see Don Frye's facebook post about Miesha now being single?
> 
> 
> :banderas


:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> How on earth can I concentrate when I've got Gianna Michaels jiggling her huge chesticles on my screen?
> 
> Aldo. I was really surprised how much of a boxing match that fight ended up being. The lack of leg kicks from Aldo was even more surprising, although I doubt it would of changed the outcome, Holloway seemed destined to win that night.
> 
> ...


Whatever do you mean? LOL

Aldo, I truly feel sad that that's how it went down. BUT, if it had to happen I'm glad it was a guy like Max who always shows up to kill. The thing about Aldo is he's kinda like Thiago Alves in that he's physically too small to move up, but too muscular to move down. I don't feel it's time to retire, but anything less than top 5 or so would seem beneath him. It's a tough spot.

I would fucking hate if Frankie won gold by proxy. Would fucking hate it.

Like you haven't ran your victory lap at Dana being exposed..... And I agree TJ is a Sidewinder Snake! Cody needs to clip him good!

Oh God that would be awesome. "Black Beast Beds Battling Beauties!" Ronda, Miesha then Paige......then to set up the SUPER FIGHT, Gina! Should be a good little brawl. I don't expect Hunt/Silva 1 levels of awesome, but it's still gonna be explosive!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873195109151625217


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's an amazing banger


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Just watched the first 4 episodes of TUF. I love how Cody and Letmebang Bro are together lol.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

kada


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873569045521416192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873661794056781824
It's about fucking time! :fuckyeah


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Won't get excited yet


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dear God! He slit his throat and then he killed him!

Pearson got beheaded!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Da fook sort of stoppage was that?. Unless Lewis Signalled to the ref or something then that was shocking. You don't stop a fight because someone is tired :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And another top contender retires....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> And another top contender retires....


If Lewis had any sort of decent cardio he could go all the way. His chin is rock solid but his stamina levels are appalling. Did he say he has retired or Probably retired?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So was that fight deemed Hunt wins via Lewis gassing?

The announcers loved it, but that fight was only stopped because Lewis was gassed and wasn't doing anything. I had a feeling it'd either be a 1 round epic or a bit of a snoozer, these KO artist v KO artist fights are usually let downs. 

I dont think Huntos heart is in it anymore honestly. He's been in combat sports for so long and has this lawsuit drama. He was so slow and plodding in this fight, and shit like just walking off before the end of the second round when he had Lewis backing up.

The Hangman looked brilliant though.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, that was a boring fight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn Lewis and his non-existent gas tank. I'm a Hunt fan, but felt like he's slowed down and his chin has faded over the past couple of years, so I had a multi-bet on Hooker, Brunson and Lewis. The Black Beast just cost me $1200 (not what I bet, what I would have won had he delivered).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> If Lewis had any sort of decent cardio he could go all the way. His chin is rock solid but his stamina levels are appalling. Did he say he has retired or Probably retired?


I agree, but that's just a sad fact for heavyweight. It's gotten better, but it's still a thing...


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I had a feeling it'd either be a 1 round epic or a bit of a snoozer, these KO artist v KO artist fights are usually let downs.


The fighters NEED their candy back. Look at Bigfoot vs Hunt 1. We need that back.

But yeah a lot of guys with thunder get shy when it's also across the cage.


Jay Valero said:


> Well, that was a boring fight.


I was on the edge of my seat personally. Lewis has been a breath of fresh air at heavyweight and we know Hunt can end it at anytime. It just fizzled out is the problem.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing card though. 

And that wasn't a bad stoppage at all, Lewis didn't do shit for like the last 3 minutes and no defending so whats the difference? 


"I respect him because he doesn't do steroids" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How awesome was that card? Stoppages galore.







I thoroughly enjoyed it. Just goes to show you should never underestimate a card just because it lacks star power.

Ion Cutelaba straight up raping that dude was scary. It gave me flashbacks of the Wanderlei Silva vs. Keith Jardine stoppage. :regal

Ross Pearson's gum-shield flying out when Hooker connected with that knee was crazy. I actually thought Ross was doing well in that fight as well. :sad:

Dana White threatening to cut the Flyweight division when we've got guys like Ben Nguyen around. unkout

Dereck Brunson KO'ing Kelly just shows you Silva's not as over the hill as we thought. :mj

Lewis' retirement seems a bit premature but if your heart's not in it anymore then perhaps it is time to go.

Mark Hunt defying father time with that performance last night. He didn't look old or shot at all IMO. I was wrong to write him off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really looking forward to that RDA fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Holly Holm struggles at all with Bethe Correia she really should hang them up. Bethe is tailor made for her IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> If Holly Holm struggles at all with Bethe Correia she really should hang them up. Bethe is tailor made for her IMO.


But her shaken confidence.....

I expect a point fight, control the range fight. But Holly needs to make a statement.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope Bethe gets all up in her face at weigh ins, might fire her up


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope Holly can finally get back on her feet and fuckin Correia get his head smashed



BTW does Sage Northcutt is TAM now?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BornBad said:


> BTW is Sage Northcutt at TAM now?


Apparently so. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874431143843684353
Mauro Ranallo? Mike Goldberg?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shit just got real.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874690717473361924
Bellator signed them both lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874690717473361924
> Bellator signed them both lol.


Looks like I'll be watching Bellator with the sound off from now on. :serious:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Goldy and Maury together ?! Dat testesterone filled voices :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IT IS ALL OVER............MAMA MIA!!









Curious to see what those two will be like together. Fights are about to get more livelier that's for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874705248895590404


Rest in Peace. She produced probs the most athletically talented family ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She really made some fine athletes.

Hate to be that guy but I hope Jones' grief doesn't get to him and his demons sneak up on him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874399164767109120
Crazy how fast time flies.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Crazy how fast time flies.


I legit was thinking championship win before the pic loaded. Damn time flies.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874399164767109120
> Crazy how fast time flies.


Rematch in Bellator. :vince$


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jay Valero said:


> Looks like I'll be watching Bellator with the sound off from now on. :serious:


Lol, what? They're much better than Anik and Stann that literally make an exciting fight boring. They have zero enthusiasm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> Lol, what? They're much better than Anik and Stann that literally make an exciting fight boring. They have zero enthusiasm.


But they wanted to get away from the "hype man" style of commentary.......

But yeah, fuck Anik. "9 points or FEWER" Go fuck yourself!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> But they wanted to get away from the "hype man" style of commentary.......
> 
> But yeah, fuck Anik. "9 points or FEWER" Go fuck yourself!


Really? How come Rogan is still there then? Haha. 

Honestly, their commentary team is bad. Anik is a robot, Stann doesn't say fuck all when there's a finish. Cruz hardly speaks on finishes either. Rogan, Hardy, Gooden and Cormier are their best commentators and they hardly use them. 

I wouldn't mind them using Grisham more either, he's solid on Glory.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874399164767109120
> Crazy how fast time flies.


Never get tired of seeing Liddell get KTFO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

was never going to happen, but I wish Smith and Wheelock could have been reunited. I really enjoyed them as a team.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874876574511886336
Fuck both Koreans out of 214 now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

enaldo


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Did I miss a thread or something? Conor is fighting Floyd soon. How is this thread dead right now?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> Did I miss a thread or something? Conor is fighting Floyd soon. How is this thread dead right now?!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2120210-floyd-mayweather-jr-vs-conor-mcgregor-discussion-thread-august-26th-14.html

I figured a fight of this magnitude and uniqueness deserved its own.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that fight is 100 times bigger than this thread.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man did anyone else know that the big Bellator card in MSG is happening this weekend? haha Big weekend of combat sports coming up, trifecta (UFC, Bellator, Boxing)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's next weekend. June 24th.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874760896672710656


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> It's next weekend. June 24th.


Fuck your right, and here I was surprised Wanderlei might actually make it to the fighth aha


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874760896672710656


Very nice gesture by DC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*BRAZZERS*​
Kinda weird seeing two opponents cutting weight together.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> *BRAZZERS*​
> Kinda weird seeing two opponents cutting weight together.


also kinda sexy no?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875800051838091264


















:lol



Anark said:


> *Bethe Correia*..........*Sexy*





> *oxymoron*
> 
> _noun_
> 
> a figure of speech in which apparently contradictory terms appear in conjunction


----------



## GoodFellas_ (Jun 16, 2017)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875800051838091264


RIP Megan Anderson.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah, megan's getting fucking wrecked with a capital REKT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Matt Hughes in a very bad way apparently. Had to be airlifted from an accident involving a train.

One of my all time favourites. Wishing him all the best.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cyborg via MURDER!

.......

then an odd post fight drug test......


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Question, who has bigger chance of winning;

Conor against Floyd or Megan against Cyborg ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Megan Anderson. She's a legit big Featherweight.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

GDR relinquishing her belt and championship pay :lmao :lmao :lmao

P4P WOAT champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's going to be so weird watching a UFC card live during the morning/afternoon tomorrow. :wtf2

Takanori Gomi is on tomorrow's card. I had no idea he was even still on the roster. He's on a current three fight losing streak. :sad:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol GDR <<<


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam Matt Hughes involved in serious accident, had to be airlifted


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RDA looked much more like his old self. Good performance 

The crowd were brutal :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Talk about instant karma. :banderas

Marc Goddard is becoming one of my favourite refs. Warning them for timidity was more than warranted.

Bit of a meh main card. RDA's perfromance was the only standout IMO. He looked strong and solid at the weight and was really throwing some nice wicked body shots. I don't think he'll become Champion at Welterweight but he's going to be a tough fight for a lot of guys in the division.

Despite the dramatic finish Holy Holm once again underwhelmed. She only really shines when her opponents start acting retarded. She's too cautious, nice, timid and set in her counter fighting/point fighting ways. I am just not a fan of her style at all, she's incredibly dull to watch, I wish she'd retire tbh.

Thank god Arlovski didn't get knocked out again. :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Holm is one of my least favourite fighters to watch, and I like technical striking. But she's just so dull, and so set on being a counter fighter. She's an elite level striker who only ever looks elite level when her opponent fights like a moron because she's so timid and gunshy.

Its sad to remember that not too long ago Arlovski was making a serious run at a Title shot, and now he's dropped what 4(?) in a row.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holm would probably be a lot more impressive if she had a mean streak inside her. Greg Jackson's calm demeanour during rounds really doesn't help all that much either, she needs someone who's going to light a fire underneath her ass.

The annoying thing is because of the finish she's probably going to end up headlining another card. :tenay


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Not impressed by Holm but Correira with that trash talking fail was :ha


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The prelims were good, but yeah, the main card was meh.

Nice KO by Holm though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The finish of Holm/Correia had me :kobelol

taunt, little dance, taunt, get knocked the fuck out.
Classic..


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Very sad news.

https://www.mmamania.com/2017/6/17/15824980/former-ufc-fighter-tim-hague-declared-brain-dead-following-brutal-knockout-loss-in-boxing-match



> *Former UFC fighter Tim Hague reportedly declared brain dead following brutal knockout loss in boxing match*
> 
> This has not been a great weekend for MMA. Not only did UFC legend Matt Hughes get airlifted to a hospital after his truck collided with a train, but former UFC heavyweight Tim Hague has been declared brain dead after suffering a knockout loss during a boxing match last night (Fri., June 16, 2017).
> 
> ...


*Edit:* Saw this on twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876131673292668928


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well just glad Holly got a win here, horrific fight up until that point, but the KO was beautiful, extra sweet cause it was on Correria.


And Marc Goddard might just be my fave ref after stepping in and giving them a warning there, always excellent


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Shit but had to lol at how Correira was telling her to cmon then seconds later she gets KOd :lol

"THE RONDA ROUSEY HEAD KICK COMES BACK" though fpalm


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Jamaican said:


> Shit but had to lol at how Correira was telling her to cmon then seconds later she gets KOd :lol
> 
> *"THE RONDA ROUSEY HEAD KICK COMES BACK" though* fpalm


And people thought Goldie said cringey shit. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol I thought that shit was hilarious :lmao Dan Hardy just added himself to Ronda's hitlist!!! :side: 




It wasnt even the same kick though, this one was a beautiful question mark kick


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just watched the fight on YouTube, skimmed through because I know Holly's style. But I will say this, someone get Marc Goddard a blowjob!

"I respect the gameplan and what we're trying to do, we're gonna have to make something happen." Best quote I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Marc Goddard is comfortably one of the best refs in the game. I'd say its between him and Big John McCarthy for absolute best.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

RIP Tim Hague

Never should of been fighting in the first place. The Commission has some questions they have to answer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876789213307457537
:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You mean INTERIM Featherweight Championship, right? GDR is still the UNDISPUTED 145 Champion!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You mean INTERIM Featherweight Championship, right? GDR is still the UNDISPUTED 145 Champion!


:dana3

She's been stripped of her title and plans to move back down to Bantamweight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolute joke of a champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bellator 180 is going to be tape delayed by two days in the UK. :vincecry

I hope Kevin Lee wins on Sunday night and then immediately performs a live Sex Celebration in the Octagon with Momma Chiesa. :evil


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC 214 just got a real nice bump, especially since after the Korean Zombie and Superboy pulled out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877256737996361728


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Bellator 180 is going to be tape delayed by two days in the UK. :vincecry
> 
> I hope Kevin Lee wins on Sunday night and then immediately performs a live Sex Celebration in the Octagon with Momma Chiesa. :evil


"look man I ain't even gonna have sex, I ain't come here to have sex" *starts having sex*

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877256737996361728


That's actually become a decent fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Bellator 180*
> 
> Chael Sonnen vs. *Wanderlei Silva*
> Fedor Emelianenko vs. *Matt Mitrione* -
> ...





> *UFC Fight Night 112*
> 
> *Michael Chiesa* vs. Kevin Lee - Rooting for Lee though
> *Johny Hendricks* vs. Tim Boetsch
> ...


IMO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Excited to see Pico in the cage finally.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Same here, let's see what hes all about


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The internet can be a disgusting place at times......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878382990123950081
"_I put a top hat and glasses on it._"


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't wait to watch my boy Chael P get back on track!

Fedor though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Feel like the main event will be absolute garbage, really looking forward to Lima/Larkin, potential to be an amazing fight


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The biggest arms in West Linn gonna do work. Oh, and Fedor gonna get KTFO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just can't believe Chael/Wanderlei is actually going to happen. I bet my life savings on it falling through before bell time. I got 24 hours left for some weird shit to happen.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

This should be a mandatory weigh in outfit for all the WMMA fighters. :trips5


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh and for anyone who didn't see, Sage Northcutt's sister for rekt in her pro debut. 






Starts at 1:02.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What the fuck is that?



And I'm literally expecting Kimbo/Dada level tomorrow in the main event, so I should either be content, or satisfied


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> This should be a mandatory weigh in outfit for all the WMMA fighters.


It's funny because EVERYONE weighs in wearing less than that. Yet somehow the glasses make it sexier!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878630919690747905
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jesus you're 5'9. Middleweight should be a piece of cake to make (is that a pun?). Cut him.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I've only just found out that BJ Penn is fighting tonight, What the fuck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

For French Sake Johnny! You increased your weight window by 16 pounds and you still fuck up!

Fired this fat fuck!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Cage Warriors is on Fight Pass live now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hendricks is actually a disgrace.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Light heavyweight it is then.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Relevant ^ click to play


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Repped!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Loooooool what when did Hendricks make that??


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's get this Bellator show on the road!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Let's get ready to Rumble!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Goldie, Mauro & Jimmy.

Dream team, haha.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm assuming that they hand picked Hardy's opponent here, so I will go with her in this one.

Took Goldy one sentence to reference his UFC tenure.

If you took a shot every time they said UFC in the last 15 minutes, you would be out cold already.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

With Davis, Bader, Wand, Goldy, and the American Gangster its to be expected. You always punch up.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> I'm assuming that they hand picked Hardy's opponent here, so I will go with her in this one.
> 
> Took Goldy one sentence to reference his UFC tenure.
> 
> If you took a shot every time they said UFC in the last 15 minutes, you would be out cold already.


He's mentioned it a few times on the prelims, too.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

These girls are terrible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great debut win for Hardy ! That was pretty badass when she just let her up at the end, boxing style


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Heather Hardy is the perfect combination of beauty and badassery. Bellator might have a potential WMMA star on their hands.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If only Anastasia Yankova spoke good English


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> What the fuck is that?
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm literally expecting Kimbo/Dada level tomorrow in the main event, so I should either be content, or satisfied


It's awfully dumb to expect something that bad from two legit veterans.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't know UFC dumped Lorenz Larkin.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Heather Hardy is the perfect combination of beauty and badassery. Bellator might have a potential WMMA star on their hands.


Definitely.

Like ONE has Angela Lee, little sex fuck that's killing girls, haha.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Heather Hardy is the perfect combination of beauty and badassery. Bellator might have a potential WMMA star on their hands.


Had she jumped ship from boxing sooner maybe. I just don't see that high of a ceiling for someone who is 35 and just had their first fight. I think she can be a good attraction with them for a while but I don't think it's going to be easy for her to get to that next level.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Heather Hardy is the perfect combination of beauty and badassery. Bellator might have a potential WMMA star on their hands.


The ship has sailed, wmma has been exposed.....

Fucking de Randemie!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FITZ said:


> Had she jumped ship from boxing sooner maybe. I just don't see that high of a ceiling for someone who is 35 and just had their first fight. I think she can be a good attraction with them for a while but I don't think it's going to be easy for her to get to that next level.


Thanks for crushing my soul with your rational logic. :cmj2

She's not that old, still young enough to adapt and make some waves in the sport. She's got the personality and style to become a star.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

her opponent was hand picked remember. And she still got tagged. I feel pretty safe in saying she won't become anything special in MMA.

But you're right in that she is quite attractive. Side tattoo aside.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Machida Era!

lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:wow

Impressive performance from Gallagher.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jenn Brown could get it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Val in Bell......

So we just get the scaps?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Feels good to hear "IT IS ALL OVER" again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878780715067994112
hh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I guess everyone wants a piece of that Irish money......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would have been really interesting to see Davis and Bader go up against the likes of Oezdmir, Manuwa. Davis is a top 5 LHW in the world


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this has to be better than their first fight.....right?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Unless Bader hits that big overhand right, I got Davis winning this easily.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Surely we're not going to see a repeat of last time.........


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

it is still possible for this fight to be worse than the first one. It's still in play.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This shit is why Davis was never liked in UFC, boring as shit when fighting real fighters.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

It's like Davis doesn't realize he's the superior wrestler.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

29-28 Davis through 3.

Scores will be all over the place though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WARNING BY THE REF!

"Give these people a show"

And get Dan a blowjob!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bellator can't be happy with this. Put a title match on before the PPV in hopes of getting some last minute buys. I can't imagine it's working.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This is just a sparring match ffs.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> Bellator can't be happy with this. Put a title match on before the PPV in hopes of getting some last minute buys. I can't imagine it's working.


I've never liked Davis and THIS is why.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> I've never liked Davis and THIS is why.


This is an embarrassing effort on Davis' behalf. I hope he loses again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

they tried to make it as bad as their last fight.

scores could be damn near anything.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Trilogy anyone?









I have it 3-2 for Davis but it was close.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Well that shite fight has finished, PPV time!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Those two judges who scored it 49-46 for Bader need their eyes checked.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well there was a fight nobody deserved to win. Now to see if I can find a free stream. I wanna see Fedor continue to get exposed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Say what one will about Wanderlei's behavior the last few years, but the guy is about to enter his 50th(!) official MMA fight and probably countless scraps between barenuckle brawls and training in prime Chute Boxe. Certainly has the scar tissue to prove it.

Gotta respect that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Had it 3-2 Bader, but who gives a fuck glad it's over.



LARKIN VS LIMA :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That fight UNsold me on the card.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Those two judges who scored it 49-46 for Bader need their eyes checked.


Nothing wrong with a 49-46 Bader card. What rounds did Davis clearly win that are beyond a shadow of a doubt? the rounds were all close.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Nothing wrong with a 49-46 Bader card. What rounds did Davis clearly win that are beyond a shadow of a doubt? the rounds were all close.


Everything is wrong those cards. No way did Bader win four rounds. He was inactive and tentative for most of the fight.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Everything is wrong those cards. No way did Bader win four rounds. He was inactive and tentative for most of the fight.


So was Davis.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I have Lima 3-0 right now.



Jay Valero said:


> So was Davis.


Nope. Davis was loose and implementing his gameplan. He's just not a very versatile or dangerous striker.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

30-27 Lima through 3.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Media scores for Bader/Davis are evenly split. 7 for Davis and 6 for Bader up so far on mmadecisions

rd 3 for Davis and rd 4 for Bader were the two clearest rounds. 1, 2, and 5 could all go either way IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

48 - 47 Lima IMO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had 49-46. Larkin winning the last round. thought that fight would be better to be honest.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rory MacDonald scares me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Had it 49-46 Lima, Lima is legit. Rory smashes him though IMO 





Aaron Pico time


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so pumped for Pico's fight.

If Pico is half as good as his hype, he will be a multi time world champ.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

OH MY GOD


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

haha. are you shitting me??????


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HOLY SHIT *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Does not fucking matter how hyped you are, MMA is so unforgiving


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Too many fights on this card.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, that should speed things up a bit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam this night is fucking crazy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a freak occurrence.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> What a freak occurrence.


Indeed, what the hell man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rematch definitely seems in order. 




Wow Fedor fighting now ....


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't decide who I want to win between Fedor and Mitrione, I just hope there's a holy shit moment.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I feel for Chandler. Both for losing his title in that manner as well as getting the stool yanked out from under him.

Going with Fedor. It's a total 'heart, not head' pick.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A double fucking knockdown :CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Unorthodox said:


> Can't decide who I want to win between Fedor and Mitrione, I just hope there's a holy shit moment.


YOU GOT IT MAN. 




















Please hang it up. :mj2 and ya'll need to stop wishing he turns back the clock, its not happening


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

He did look woeful like, He should retire and join the Russian government or something now.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is my first time watching Bellator, and all I have to say is... what the fuck. To the last 3 fights.

Also, Fedor in the US... 0-4. In Russia, coming off a 5 fight win streak. In PRIDE, where PEDs were all over the place, he was a legend. People might talk about his age now, but again, he's coming off a win streak. I never saw him in his prime, but there's something a little off about those factual statements I just made.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fedor in the US... 0-4.


Isn't Fedor 4-4 in the US? Still not great though. :francis


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Could be the crazies card I have ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad to see Fedor get destroyed like that by Mitrione of all people.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Isn't Fedor 4-4 in the US? Still not great though. :francis


Sorry, I thought his Strikeforce losses and this fight were his only US appearances. Still seems weird that he's untouchable in other parts of the world and shows vulnerability in the States. Losing to a fighter the level of Meathead... I mean, fuck. Just seems strange to me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sad to see Fedor get destroyed like that by Mitrione of all people.


Fedor got destroyed even worse by Maldonaldo. Matt is a pretty god fighter


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Sorry, I thought his Strikeforce losses and this fight were his only US appearances. Still seems weird that he's untouchable in other parts of the world and shows vulnerability in the States. Losing to a fighter the level of Meathead... I mean, fuck. Just seems strange to me.


It's just a combination of getting old and failing to evolve with the rest of the sport. The Heavyweight division has grown so much since the Pride days.

The Fedor we saw tonight was definitely shot though. It's sad to see his career peter out like this.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Sorry, I thought his Strikeforce losses and this fight were his only US appearances. Still seems weird that he's untouchable in other parts of the world and shows vulnerability in the States. Losing to a fighter the level of Meathead... I mean, fuck. Just seems strange to me.


Well his recent fights out of the US have been against sub par opposition. He is at the back end of nearly two decades long MMA career, and decades long ***** career.

Ultimately hows it any different to Anderson Silva, Frank Mir, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, etc. etc. not looking the same at the end of their careers?

But yeah Fedor could have been juicing back in the day, but so was 99.9% of all the other fighters up until a few years ago when they finally made real attempts to clean up the sport. Even now PEDs are still in the sport, and in every other professional sport in the world.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAH WANDERLEI SILVA COMING OUT TO SANDSTORM. 


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Fedor got destroyed even worse by Maldonaldo. Matt is a pretty god fighter


Matt never came near the top level in the UFC, but he just thrashed the supposed GOAT.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is by far one of the most bizarre and strange PPV's I have ever witnessed live.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Omg this Navarro national anthem is making my ears bleed


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well his recent fights out of the US have been against sub par opposition. He is at the back end of nearly two decades long MMA career, and decades long ***** career.
> 
> Ultimately hows it any different to Anderson Silva, Frank Mir, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, etc. etc. not looking the same at the end of their careers?
> 
> But yeah Fedor could have been juicing back in the day, but so was 99.9% of all the other fighters up until a few years ago when they finally made real attempts to clean up the sport. Even now PEDs are still in the sport, and in every other professional sport in the world.


Fair points 

Silva and Mir were both done for PEDs in recent years, so that adds to my point as well.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This is my first time watching Bellator, and all I have to say is... what the fuck. To the last 3 fights.
> 
> Also, Fedor in the US... 0-4. In Russia, coming off a 5 fight win streak. In PRIDE, where PEDs were all over the place, he was a legend. People might talk about his age now, but again, he's coming off a win streak. I never saw him in his prime, but there's something a little off about those factual statements I just made.


4-4.

He Sub'd Timmeh, KO'd Arlovski, KO'd Rogers and Sub'd Coleman in the US.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was the most Bellator event of all time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats the sort of fight that really sours me on MMA. Everytime Wandy touched Chael he hurt him big time, but Chael clearly won the fight with control, takedowns and ground and pound. But Chael didn't do anything really, a buttload of hammerfists but he never had Wandy in danger, never was even anywhere near finishing the fight. He was content to just be a human blanket and Wandy couldn't stop him.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That was wcw 2001 bad


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad Max said:


> 4-4.
> 
> He Sub'd Timmeh, KO'd Arlovski, KO'd Rogers and Sub'd Coleman in the US.


Thanks man, got corrected on that earlier.

Well damn. The main card of Bellator can be summed up as:

-Dull championship fight
-Heavily hyped prospect squashed
-Title fight ends in early freak injury
- "Legend" gets destroyed by mid-level UFC cast-off
-Sonnen lays on Silva for 3 rounds

Thanks for wasting my afternoon, Bellator. Won't be wasting my time with you anytime again soon. This was their big PPV in NYC? They're second to UFC, but I'm thinking second is a little generous after that display. Fuck Bellator.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Silva can only blame him self for having no takedown defence whatsoever, and tried to be a bitch after the fight 




Chael sure knows how to work the mic


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thanks man, got corrected on that earlier.
> 
> Well damn. The main card of Bellator can be summed up as:
> 
> ...


I streamed this shit show no way was I shelling out $50 for hot garbage the only good fight on paper was lima Larkin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thanks man, got corrected on that earlier.
> 
> Well damn. The main card of Bellator can be summed up as:
> 
> ...


To be fair the UFC dish out their fair share of absolute stinkers as well. This was just a really bad night for Bellator to have a bad show. Its the problem with real combat sports, and all sports, and even fake sports like pro wrestling. You can never be sure of what you're going to get. 99% of fights that look great on paper are duds while fights like Hunt v BigFoot seem like nothing but are absolute all time epics.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

When you're the best in the world they have a name for you, and that name is Chael P Sonnen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be honest, I kinda enjoyed tonight's card.  It was just so bizarre and out there, certainly a memorable experience for various good and bad reasons. It's probably not what Scott Coker was hoping for though. :lol One thing is for sure, Bellator aren't a dull promotion. 8*D

Bellator should get props for the set up though, I really enjoyed hearing Mike Goldberg and Mauro Ranallo covering MMA again. Switching them up between the Pre-lims and Main card was a great idea IMO. Jimmy Smith worked really well with both guys and seemed to have good chemistry with them. And I liked having Brendan Schaub and Josh Thomson analysing the fights from the desk.

EDIT - I never even noticed this during the broadcast.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878817750612889600
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> I streamed this shit show no way was I shelling out $50 for hot garbage the only good fight on paper was lima Larkin


Oh yeah, I streamed it too. I'm just mad about the time wasted. I could have been watching GLOW or playing the PS4 games I got for my birthday haha.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To be fair the UFC dish out their fair share of absolute stinkers as well. This was just a really bad night for Bellator to have a bad show. Its the problem with real combat sports, and all sports, and even fake sports like pro wrestling. You can never be sure of what you're going to get. 99% of fights that look great on paper are duds while fights like Hunt v BigFoot seem like nothing but are absolute all time epics.


I know, it's kinda irrational to be mad at Bellator about it, they can't really control what happens once the cage door closes, but that was epic let down after epic let down.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this was a Bellator show in every sense of the word.

Every weird thing that could have happened, did.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That was one of the biggest dumpster fires I've ever seen.

... and just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, Chael calls out poor Fedor who was just knocked out in the first round. What the fuck, man?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878839587484741632
Best tweet of the night


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who booked this shit? 

Vince Russo? :Out


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Oh yeah, I streamed it too. I'm just mad about the time wasted. I could have been watching GLOW or playing the PS4 games I got for my birthday haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's kinda irrational to be mad at Bellator about it, they can't really control what happens once the cage door closes, but that was epic let down after epic let down.


I mean I get it though it was a bad show afterall.

It's the gamble and thrill of sports you never really know what is going to happen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I mean I get it though it was a bad show afterall.


 I watched from that hyped up kids debut. My god was this show bad, easily the worst MMA event I've seen. Admittedly, I haven't watched that many. This is the first time I've given Bellator a go but man it feels like it's not even the TNA equivalent for MMA, it feels far worse.

Poor production value, low quality fighters and shit fights.

When I watch the UFC, I can tell that most of them belong and are top tier fighters.

Bellator feels like the place for old fighters who can't get it done and UFC mid to low card rejects.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Between three of the PPV fights we witnessed.....

- A red hot prospect being derailed within 24 seconds

- A freak injury that almost produced a Hail Mary KO

- A double knockdown involving Fedor

You can't even script a turn of events like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Bellator feels like the place for old fighters who can't get it done and UFC mid to low card rejects.


Bellator does have some really good fighters but the fact that their biggest show ever is headlined by 3 washed up has beens really tells you all you need to know. Also, can someone tell Scott Coker that getting Dave Navarro to butcher the national anthem on your show is not a big deal?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That card was hilarious and worth every penny. Sorry, but I'd have been gutted having to read recaps of pretty much any of this. 

What kills me is it's very plausible the ref waved it off as an injury TKO after watching Chandler fall on his ass... because some joker decided to pull his stool out.

:maury

One of the commentators spits his water right after it happens :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao the new champ really just sat here and tried to sell us on "I've been training to injure ankles all camp" 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

Chael Sonnen is still undefeated after all these years. What a fantastic career.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> One of the commentators spits his water right after it happens :lmao


Really? :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> I watched from that hyped up kids debut. My god was this show bad, easily the worst MMA event I've seen. Admittedly, I haven't watched that many. This is the first time I've given Bellator a go but man it feels like it's not even the TNA equivalent for MMA, it feels far worse.
> 
> Poor production value, low quality fighters and shit fights.
> 
> ...


Well they have been signing a lot of "legends" and other big names to get their name out there. Kimbo Slice v Dada 5000 was a huge fight for them and out rated a lot of UFC shows. They're just struggling to find a lot of young talented fighters. But even the UFC have a lot of bum fighters and do shit like signing CM Punk.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Judging by what I've read sounds like the hero's of wrestling PPV for MMA.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's not entirely true, Bellator has been producing talented fighters for years. The problem is they've been unable to hold onto a lot of them due to the lure of the brights lights of the UFC. This could potentially change with WME-IMG doing their best efforts to sabotage the UFC though.

Scott Coker was able to build Strikeforce up to a point where the UFC had to buy them out. He's an extremely savvy businessman. You may mock his tactics of using over the hill legends but they generate ratings and make money.

Debuting Aaron Pico on the PPV main card against a 6ft 8-2 fighter was a huge mistake though. Coker gambled there and it backfired big time.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chael and Mitrione were rewarding, Lima improved his position by coasting by a solid name fighter. There were a couple of wacky occurrences, but overall it was reasonably successful.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> That's not entirely true, Bellator has been producing talented fighters for years. The problem is they've been unable to hold onto a lot of them due to the lure of the brights lights of the UFC. This could potentially change with WME-IMG doing their best efforts to sabotage the UFC though.
> 
> Scott Coker was able to build Strikeforce up to a point where the UFC had to buy them out. He's an extremely savvy businessman. You may mock his tactics of using over the hill legends but they generate ratings and make money.
> 
> Debuting Aaron Pico on the PPV main card against a 6ft 8-2 fighter was a huge mistake though. Coker gambled there and it backfired big time.


If you look at the fighters they had, Strikeforce fighters currently occupy 2 of the top 5 at heavyweight (including the former champion), 3 of the top 5 at middleweight (including the former champion), the light heavyweight champion and 3 of the top 5 at welterweight (including the current and former champion).

That should be proof that elite fighters can exist outside of the UFC.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I want knees to a grounded opponent to come back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Could you imagine if Kimbo was still alive? For sure they would have done Chael vs Kimbo :done 








Don't forget UFC OKC tomorrow guys, the card is not bad for a fight night, man is there anything better in this world than being a fight fan?? BLESSED


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Shit

Chael >>>

Lee is gonna do his thing tonight


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This card got so much more exciting after Lee spoke about Chiesa's mother.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just finished watching the Bellator card. Why do all Brazilian fighters insist on acting like children when they lose? :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if Bellator is so bad that it's actually good, or if it's just from an alternate universe where shit works differently..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


>


:lol Chael is going to coax this dumb motherfucker out of retirement so he can humiliate him during the media stuff. And Tito is going to fall for it hook line and sinker.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Donnie said:


> :lol Chael is going to coax this dumb motherfucker out of retirement so he can humiliate him during the media stuff. And Tito is going to fall for it hook line and sinker.


Undoubtedly.. Stipulation match of some sort? Bellator is mental enough for that to kinda work..

Not a hair match obviously..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Gainn said:


> Undoubtedly.. Stipulation match of some sort? Bellator is mental enough for that to kinda work..
> 
> Not a hair match obviously..


Old school no holds barred fight sounds like perfection, mate. Tito can headbutt till his skull cracks, and Sonnen can be juiced to the gills to make it fair. Also, I think the BEST referee of our time should get the job 




Book it, Coker you crazy diamond


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> That's not entirely true, Bellator has been producing talented fighters for years. The problem is they've been unable to hold onto a lot of them due to the lure of the brights lights of the UFC. This could potentially change with WME-IMG doing their best efforts to sabotage the UFC though.
> 
> Scott Coker was able to build Strikeforce up to a point where the UFC had to buy them out. He's an extremely savvy businessman. You may mock his tactics of using over the hill legends but they generate ratings and make money.
> 
> Debuting Aaron Pico on the PPV main card against a 6ft 8-2 fighter was a huge mistake though. Coker gambled there and it backfired big time.


They definitely do still have many talented home grown fighters. The Bellator roster when you get past the freak show fights is pretty solid overall. They just dont have a lot of genuine world beaters. But guys like Chandler and Lima would do quite well in the UFC. The Reebok deal and the UFC's general wackiness with Titles thesedays will keep benefiting Bellator as well as they sign guys like Benson, Rory, Larkin, etc. They've got a lot of good WWs and LWs. 

With Jimmy Smith and Mauro, and even Goldberg they also have a great commentary team.

And they've git the hottest ring girl MMA has ever seen; Mercedes Terrell.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bad shows happen people. That's just a sad reality.

But to call Bellator second rate, when UFC recently had 208, is unfair.

Yeah, Bellator can be a bit pro wrestling in promoting older fighters, but that's business and looking at the numbers, it works.

If Bellator didn't have these "old guys" or "has beens," 75% of us wouldn't know about OR watch the promotion, let alone casual fans or fighters not in UFC.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Bad shows happen people. That's just a sad reality.
> 
> But to call Bellator second rate, when UFC recently had 208, is unfair.
> 
> ...


hate to break it to you but any org that puts a fight between 2 hasbeens one a known cheat the other who ran from a drug test above 2 title fights is second rate


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> hate to break it to you but any org that puts a fight between 2 hasbeens one a known cheat the other who ran from a drug test above 2 title fights is second rate


What about the company that CONSTANTLY gives title fights to fighters with LOSING STREAKS? (Hendo 3-6, Condit 2-3, Holm 0-2 and gets a title shot/chance to make history, Edgar LOSES 2 TITLE FIGHTS AND IS REWARDED WITH ANOTHER!)

What about the company that STOLE money FROM fighters with Reebok deal?

What about the company that ignores fighter rankings and promotes "marketable fighters," despite actively not advertising certain fighters? (Mighty Mouse, they tried to strong arm him AND ALL OF 125! and G. Mousasi thinks he needs to dye his hair blonde to get some respect)

I understand that it's business, but to call one organization "second rate" because of older fighters but ignore the worse ills committed by another is ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about the company that CONSTANTLY gives title fights to fighters with LOSING STREAKS? (Hendo 3-6, Condit 2-3, Holm 0-2 and gets a title shot/chance to make history, Edgar LOSES 2 TITLE FIGHTS AND IS REWARDED WITH ANOTHER!)
> 
> What about the company that STOLE money FROM fighters with Reebok deal?
> 
> ...


they arent being called 2nd rate because of older fighters they're being called that for shitting on their own guys for older guys who are nowhere near realvent in mma fuck they put more hype behind Pico then thier own fucking champions sorry but bellashit is second rate and will always be second rate


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't understand what people expect from a Bellator show if they were disappointed with that show. The title matches fucking sucked but the run of the Pico/Chandler/Fedor was a lot of fun for various reasons. It was actually a real shame that they stopped the Chandler fight when they did because Chandler was about to start really going for Hail Mary's and it could have had an awesome finish. Announcer shitting over refs for stupid timeouts is always entertaining though. Hardy and Gallagher fights were a lot of fun too. Chael/Wanderlei was interesting for a bit until it wasn't. 

I tuned into a Bellator show for craziness, moments and spectacles and I got it. Satisfied illegal streamer! :benson1*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

seabs said:


> *I don't understand what people expect from a Bellator show if they were disappointed with that show. The title matches fucking sucked but the run of the Pico/Chandler/Fedor was a lot of fun for various reasons. It was actually a real shame that they stopped the Chandler fight when they did because Chandler was about to start really going for Hail Mary's and it could have had an awesome finish. Announcer shitting over refs for stupid timeouts is always entertaining though. Hardy and Gallagher fights were a lot of fun too. Chael/Wanderlei was interesting for a bit until it wasn't.
> 
> I tuned into a Bellator show for craziness, moments and spectacles and I got it. Satisfied illegal streamer! :benson1*


Bellator are a car crash. Nothing more nothing less.

By all accounts the show drew poorly last night in msg with many fans getting upgraded and 300-400 levels tarped. Viacom are likely losing their ass on the project


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't want to feel bad for BJ Penn again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> I don't want to feel bad for BJ Penn again.


He should have done the mature thing and hung it up after Edgar 2.....

I'm not one to go on and on about legacies, but BJ's is tarnished.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BJ looked god awful.


I thought Siever won wtf


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

If BJ wants to continue to fight, that's fine by me. Maybe he needs the money. Hawaii is expensive. Maybe he just loves it. I won't watch, though. He's an all time great and has always been a fave of mine, so seeing this kind of performance is just a massive downer.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> they arent being called 2nd rate because of older fighters they're being called that for shitting on their own guys for older guys who are nowhere near realvent in mma fuck they put more hype behind Pico then thier own fucking champions sorry but bellashit is second rate and will always be second rate


The older guys are what draw though. Its smart business. Use the guys with name value to draw fans in and then hopefully the likes of Chandler, Lima, etc. put on good fights.

The UFC keep letting BJ Penns corpse into the Octagon to tarnish his legacy further and further.

Its the fight game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Please for the love of god B.J. retire and stay retired! That was hard to watch, he's a shell of himself. :sad:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally, some action.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

REYES MY GOD!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The older guys are what draw though. Its smart business. Use the guys with name value to draw fans in and then hopefully the likes of Chandler, Lima, etc. put on good fights.
> 
> The UFC keep letting BJ Penns corpse into the Octagon to tarnish his legacy further and further.
> 
> Its the fight game.


and was bj in the main event of a ppv over 2 title fights? depending on buys this shit wont break even for bellator considering they paid the corpse of fedor millions to make an appearance


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Michelle Waterson ESPN body issue


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is that poop on the canvas lol




DX-Superkick said:


> REYES MY GOD!


He cracked that dude something fierce. I wasn't expecting the KO to come that quickly after he let him get up tho lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Impressive showing by Kish not to tap out there in the 3rd round. She didn't win but she looked tough as hell losing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No disrespect to Kish, but that bitch is bionic! I applauded that choke that she just took and faded then came back. That was pro wrestling shit right there. My God!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Not able to watch the card live, but heard BJ Penn lost. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Take that you fat son of a bitch!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Not able to watch the card live, but heard BJ Penn lost.


He should have put the gloves down 5 years ago.

Thank fuck Johnny got his face fucked! Thank you Boetsch!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She literally choked the SHIT out of her



Edit - Don;t know how to use the spoiler tags, so apologies if you didn't want to see shit.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

was anyone else hoping fat rig was gonna face plant into the shit stain


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> She literally choked the SHIT out of her


Dear God! Christ!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> She literally choked the SHIT out of her


Tim Sylvia would be proud.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Has any fighter even fallen so hard and so fast as Hendricks? Not that long ago he beat GSP, had two battles with Lawler and looked like a genuine long term Champion.

Now he can't even make weight at 185 and gets KOd by the likes of Boetsch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OMG YAMASAKI YOU DUMB FUCK*


EDIT - After seeing replay Chiesa's hands go limp and he stopped hand fighting., Lee was for sure gonna win, but not the refs job to make decision for the fighter, unless they are legit out! Chiesa wasnt even out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh Fuck! I wanted Lee to win, but that was too early. But Mike was fading, he was going out, no question, but it needed 4 more seconds.

Kevin Lee just took the top 5 with a Yo Momma joke!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I got to witness Hendricks and Chiesa lose. Made the night worth while. :lenny5


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

What a bs stoppage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Lee vs Barboza :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lee vs. Khabib sounds like a great idea to me. I like that match up a lot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cant remember the last time where Yamasaki wasn't at the center of a controversial call


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Lee but he pretty much has to rematch here so he won't be getting Khabib I imagine. So much for being an easy bonus huh Chiesa . 

Sidenote I can't believe people keep agreeing to let BJ fight. Like him and Fedor are too great to be losing to the Siver's and Mitrione's of the world. They both need protecting from themselves 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lee vs Khabib actually does make a lot of sense since Khabib doesn't deserve anywhere near a title shot at the moment


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I like Lee but he pretty much has to rematch here so he won't be getting Khabib I imagine. So much for being an easy bonus huh Chiesa.


He dominated the fight though? Tyron and Kevin just said so.

Why can't he face Khabib? Khabib is no longer a contender. He chocolate mousse cake, Johny Hendricks, fat fucked himself OUT of main event fights. That said, I think it would be too soon for Lee.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Lee vs Khabib actually does make a lot of sense since Khabib doesn't deserve anywhere near a title shot at the moment


Neither did Conor, who is going to be able to escape the UFC without having to fight a good wrestler with a full camp because he's Dana's fuckboy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor hasnt fucked up multiple UFC events like Khabib. Also Conor fought Eddie who a very good wrestler


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Also Conor bitched out Eddie who a very good wrestler


Fixed


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

Lee would get raped by Tony or Khabib.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Dana White: Mario Mazzagatti does it again!!! This guy is more concerned with doing this dumb ass heart bullshit then Ref'n the fight!!! Steals a great moment from Lee or let Mike fight it or tap. Nobody gives a shit that u can make a heart with ur hands like a 12 year old girl they want u to pay attention to what's going on in the fight and do ur job.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't even like BJ and I am starting to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> Neither did Conor, who is going to be able to escape the UFC without having to fight a good wrestler with a full camp because he's Dana's fuckboy.


The 145 division that Conor steam rolled in a couple of years was hardly stacked with top calibre wrestlers now was it. Only Chad springs to mind and full camp or not Conor got him out of there in 2 rounds. People make it sound like Conor avoided a certain style of fighter but in reality that never happened 

Chiesa should be thanking Mario tbh. He was seconds from going to sleep and had stopped fighting the hands, the guy was done. BJ looked awful throughout and should never be allowed back in the octagon again


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879195708351533060


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879195708351533060


:lol 

At least she's a good sport about it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh God....


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The 145 division that Conor steam rolled in a couple of years was hardly stacked with top calibre wrestlers now was it. Only Chad springs to mind and full camp or not Conor got him out of there in 2 rounds. People make it sound like Conor avoided a certain style of fighter but in reality that never happened


It was steamrolled because he was constantly given favorable matchups. He ducked Mendes until he got to fight him with only two weeks of training camp. Even then he was getting handled until Chad gassed. Then he ran as fast as he could from Edgar, who Dana made sure to keep away from him. Gets gifted a title shot at 155, and now bounces without having to face Khabib. His record is so fake he might as well have fought in Pride. Fortunately, that one dimensional, potato eating douche nozzle will never fight in the cage again. So, yay for that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> It was steamrolled because he was constantly given favorable matchups. He ducked Mendes until he got to fight him with only two weeks of training camp. Even then he was getting handled until Chad gassed. Then he ran as fast as he could from Edgar, who Dana made sure to keep away from him. Gets gifted a title shot at 155, and now bounces without having to face Khabib. His record is so fake he might as well have fought in Pride. Fortunately, that one dimensional, potato eating douche nozzle will never fight in the cage again. So, yay for that.


Your like the anti-Conor McGregor version of KC Armstrong


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

What a bizarre weekend of fights. :aries2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> What a bizarre weekend of fights.


I think it is only fitting that this bizarre weekend of MMA should finish with a gal pooping herself mid match and a premature controversial stoppage by good old Mario "Love Heart" Yamasaki.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Clinch said:


> Lee would get raped by Tony or Khabib.


Yup.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't pay much attention to UFC but :damn at that girl that literally got the shit beat out of her.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

The Bisping comment :booklel


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

<3 strikes again, Lee woulda won though still


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

: Refs fucking things up -








: shitty women's matches (in one case literally) -








: people that should have retired a long time ago -








: has-been former contenders -










When did UFC start stealing Bellator's gimmicks?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879195708351533060





Chrome said:


> I don't pay much attention to UFC but :damn at that girl that literally got the shit beat out of her.


Been watching the event this morning after hearing about the shit incident, so I was looking out for it. The best thing is the commentary leading up to it with Cruz constantly talking how about Kish ‘doesn’t have an explosion left’, and how it ‘takes a lot of energy to explode the way she’s doing’ :lol

Then the other one immediately follows up with ‘Herrig is emptying the tank tonight’. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gainn said:


> : Refs fucking things up -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only difference here is that UFC does not put on their 40-year-old fighters as the main event.



Also I thought the women's flight was pretty good besides the shitting part


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> The only difference here is that UFC does not put on their 40-year-old fighters as the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I thought the women's flight was pretty good besides the shitting part


True, and sorta. I like a nice scrap, but that one was messy before the excreta.
Felice is someone I've never really found entertaining aside from her shit-talking (and now squeezing).

The other match followed a seemingly common pattern of trying to avoid a fight rather than win it.


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

UFC 213 is going to be the card of the year. 

Shevchenko will defeat Nunes
Whittaker over Romero
Lawler over Cerrone
Werdum over Overeem


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

After watching Fedor and B.J. Penn this weekend I am beginning to worry about the upcoming Robbie Lawler vs. Donald Cerrone fight. Now granted, Lawler is in no way shape or form as shot as those fighters but the dude has been through some hellacious wars recently. My fear is Cowboy might just catch Robbie at the precipice of his demise.

I hope to god I am wrong though. Hopefully Robbie's a got a couple years still left in him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW there's going to be no UFC PPV in August. It seems they want to steer well clear of Mayweather vs. McGregor.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> BTW there's going to be no UFC PPV in August. It seems they want to steer well clear of Mayweather vs. McGregor.


UFC's gonna get a few plugs regardless. :draper2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> BTW there's going to be no UFC PPV in August. It seems they want to steer well clear of Mayweather vs. McGregor.


Could have been part of the negotiations, rather than a separate decision by the UFC, no?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anark said:


> Could have been part of the negotiations, rather than a separate decision by the UFC, no?


That's a good question. :hmm:

To be honest do you really see Floyd Mayweather being all that concerned with a possible UFC PPV effecting the buy rate for his fight? He's that arrogant enough to think those events are beneath him.

The original plan was to have Mighty Mouse headline the PPV so I can see why they just pushed it back till September.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mighty Mouse to headline a PPV? In what world?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Mighty Mouse to headline a PPV? In what world?


Well who else is currently available? 

- GSP & Michael Bisping are injured.

- Khabib's got Ramadan.

- Nate Diaz vs. Tony Ferguson is a possibility but the UFC refuse to break out the checkbook to get Nate back. 

- Tyrone Woodley? From what I hear Demian Maia isn't going to be available until the fall. They really shot themselves in the foot by forcing Maia to fight Jorge Masvidal last month, that was dumb.

- Stipe Miocic vs. Cain Velasquez? Is Cain even healthy right now?

- Cody Garbrandt's got back issues.

- Anderson Silva's fallen out with Dana.

The next two PPV's are so stacked that it leaves slim pickings for an August PPV.

I could of seen them possibly being able to pull it off had Mighty Mouse vs. T.J. Dillashaw been made. They would of had to actually promote it properly though, hype up the whole tenth title defence and make it a big deal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DJ needs to stop pretending he's some sort of best fighter in the world and give in to his destiny which is clearly midget wrestling. Vince would take his call, I'm sure.

I could lose 50kg or whatever he weighs and beat up a bunch of pygmies and dwarves for a few bucks a time. Say I do that 15 or 20 times in a row. Am I now the pound for pound best fighter the world? Like fuck I am. He's a great flyweight (keyword there is 'fly'). The best itsy-bitsy man there's ever been. But no one fucking cares because secretly, deep down inside, we all believe we could personally beat the fucking crap out of DJ if we had to. Go on, you know the thought is there. Look how big his fucking forehead is. Like landing punches on a beachball. Yeah and try and transition like a fidget spinner, You'll transition into my fucking knee.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879415255176060928


----------



## Clinch (Jun 19, 2017)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> After watching Fedor and B.J. Penn this weekend I am beginning to worry about the upcoming Robbie Lawler vs. Donald Cerrone fight. Now granted, Lawler is in no way shape or form as shot as those fighters but the dude has been through some hellacious wars recently. My fear is Cowboy might just catch Robbie at the precipice of his demise.
> 
> I hope to god I am wrong though. Hopefully Robbie's a got a couple years still left in him.


I've thought about that possibility as well. 

Robbie certainly didn't look like himself against Woodley. I'm not sure if it's even a physical thing, but he just looked absent minded that night. Woodley would have had exactly zero chance of beating Robbie at full go. Hopefully whatever was distracting him at the time is no longer an issue, since it's been almost a year now.

If Robbie is on his game, he takes Cowboy's life.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> The original plan was to have Mighty Mouse headline the PPV so I can see why they just pushed it back till September.


But even under the best circumstances a midget ME isn't going to equal lots of buys so they might as well of put it on.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Well who else is currently available?
> 
> - GSP & Michael Bisping are injured.
> 
> ...


UFC would have worked something out I'm sure. We don't know how long Cody is supposed to be out for, same with Cain. Could easily see them forcing Maia's hand too. There's just no way MM headlines a PPV, not even with TJ as his opponent. And reports suggest TJ has stopped working towards making 125 now too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't shoot the messenger. That's just what was rumoured to be on the cards. :shrug


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879446399208894465
I am shocked.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Anark said:


> DJ needs to stop pretending he's some sort of best fighter in the world and give in to his destiny which is clearly midget wrestling. Vince would take his call, I'm sure.
> 
> I could lose 50kg or whatever he weighs and beat up a bunch of pygmies and dwarves for a few bucks a time. Say I do that 15 or 20 times in a row. Am I now the pound for pound best fighter the world? Like fuck I am. He's a great flyweight (keyword there is 'fly'). The best itsy-bitsy man there's ever been. But no one fucking cares because secretly, deep down inside, we all believe we could personally beat the fucking crap out of DJ if we had to. Go on, you know the thought is there. Look how big his fucking forehead is. Like landing punches on a beachball. Yeah and try and transition like a fidget spinner, You'll transition into my fucking knee.


the amount of stupid contained in this post in so very high but keep being a keyboard warrior


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> the amount of stupid contained in this post in so very high but keep being a keyboard warrior


Anark's not being serious. He's a silly rascal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DJ once lost to Brad 'I literally have just one punch' Pickett. 

He's a joke. In fact, considering all the little boys he regularly molests, he should be investigated for kiddie-fiddling.

He's the Jimmy Savile of UFC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I know your trolling, but stop now please.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Anark said:


> DJ needs to stop pretending he's some sort of best fighter in the world and give in to his destiny which is clearly midget wrestling. Vince would take his call, I'm sure.
> 
> I could lose 50kg or whatever he weighs and beat up a bunch of pygmies and dwarves for a few bucks a time. Say I do that 15 or 20 times in a row. Am I now the pound for pound best fighter the world? Like fuck I am. He's a great flyweight (keyword there is 'fly'). The best itsy-bitsy man there's ever been. But no one fucking cares because secretly, deep down inside, we all believe we could personally beat the fucking crap out of DJ if we had to. Go on, you know the thought is there. Look how big his fucking forehead is. Like landing punches on a beachball. Yeah and try and transition like a fidget spinner, You'll transition into my fucking knee.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

BornBad said:


> TFerg


Aww. Glad he fights better than he promos, bless him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mad Max said:


>


i am the baddest ass in the world

baddest/biggest whatevs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879776210775007232


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879876423330144256
*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST ALMIGHTY!*










EDIT - There's a rumour going round that this might be a VISA issue. So this might literally be Donald J. Drumpf's fault.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Aww what the fuck? Allow Cyborg her life, man. Who the fuck is Tonya Evinger.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Anark said:


> DJ needs to stop pretending he's some sort of best fighter in the world and give in to his destiny which is clearly midget wrestling. Vince would take his call, I'm sure.
> 
> I could lose 50kg or whatever he weighs and beat up a bunch of pygmies and dwarves for a few bucks a time. Say I do that 15 or 20 times in a row. Am I now the pound for pound best fighter the world? Like fuck I am. He's a great flyweight (keyword there is 'fly'). The best itsy-bitsy man there's ever been. But no one fucking cares because secretly, deep down inside, we all believe we could personally beat the fucking crap out of DJ if we had to. Go on, you know the thought is there. Look how big his fucking forehead is. Like landing punches on a beachball. Yeah and try and transition like a fidget spinner, You'll transition into my fucking knee.


Do you same thing about the Bantamweights and Featherweights? It's not like there is a huge difference between a 125 pound man and a 135 pound man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879876423330144256
> *JESUS FUCKING CHRIST ALMIGHTY!*
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I highly doubt Trump had anything to do with Megan Anderson not fighting. :woah :woah I've only seen "personal issues" being the reason she not fighting so who knows.






Evangier is still the best opponent she will have faced in quite some time, won't make a difference but still fuck it I'm still excited!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW I don't know if anyone was paying attention during the MMA Hour on Monday but Ariel Helwani gave an update on Gegard Mousasi's contract situation. Apparently things didn't go well during the UFC retreat and his team now want to test the free market. And Bellator are also going to make a play for him. 

Welcome to the WME-IMG era everyone.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No more Moose in UFC


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This shit is EXACTLY what I mean in my earlier post when people were taking shots at Bellator, when UFC is guilty of much worse, WAY more often.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Donald Cerrone injured. 

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/6/...d-robbie-lawler-bout-likely-moving-to-ufc-214

I knew 213 was too good to be true.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys, the exact same Cerrone/Lawler fight is being projected for 214. Sucks but honestly if that's how it ends up, it's better they caught it this far out.


Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> BTW I don't know if anyone was paying attention during the MMA Hour on Monday but Ariel Helwani gave an update on Gegard Mousasi's contract situation. Apparently things didn't go well during the UFC retreat and his team now want to test the free market. And Bellator are also going to make a play for him.
> 
> Welcome to the WME-IMG era everyone.


What? Hilarious. Gegard is legit one of the best fighters in the world. Lorenz Larkin should have been re-signed too but to be honest, he's still young and has a way to go in terms of improvement. Gegard is already there. He's real deal. Most lucrative free agent on the market in a very long time.

I guess UFC were feeling burned because they matched Cirkunov's ask eventually and he ended up getting slept. But Mousasi really isn't the guy to take that out on. Silly, silly move by them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Donald Cerrone injured.
> 
> https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/6/...d-robbie-lawler-bout-likely-moving-to-ufc-214
> 
> I knew 213 was too good to be true.


At least its most likely moved to 214, the PPV after. 214 is getting super stacked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880199825123414016

Wow 3 title fights for 214, quick turnaround for Maia. Apprently they're doing this fight so winner can face GSP at MSG. So then what the fuck happens with Bisping? is he actually going to fight winner of Yoel/Whittaker lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> At least its most likely moved to 214, the PPV after. 214 is getting super stacked


Dana says that's nixed for now. Waah.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880199825123414016
> 
> Wow 3 title fights for 214, quick turnaround for Maia. Apprently they're doing this fight so winner can face GSP at MSG. So then what the fuck happens with Bisping? is he actually going to fight winner of Yoel/Whittaker lol


Bisping wants no part of Yoel. He's going to throw a goddamn hissy fit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad they are getting Maia in there quick. He's earned it and I was really afraid they were going to freeze him out.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woodley wins but good to see Maia finally get his shot


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Dana says that's nixed for now. Waah.


Why is it that the fights I want to see most never happen? This isn't quite up there with Khabib/Ferguson, but it's like Jones/Rumble.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tyron Woodley vs. Demian Maia being set for 214 is a nice pleasant surprise. I had heard Maia wanted to take time off after the Jorge Masvidal fight but I am glad he ended up changing his mind or that rumour ended up being totally bogus. Either way 214 is now stacked. :woo

Sucks about Cowboy's injury/infection. Given Robbie Lawler's long lay off I'd rather they just gave him a replacement opponent instead of just waiting for Donald to heal up. I am sure Jorge Masvidal would jump at the chance to face him.

FYI the CSAC won't allow Renan Barao face Aljamain Sterling at Bantamweight due to his weight cutting incident the week of UFC 177. This is all part of their new rules.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/6/28/15887092/csac-wont-license-renan-barao-at-bantamweight-for-aljamain-sterling-fight-at-ufc-214


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Do you same thing about the Bantamweights and Featherweights? It's not like there is a huge difference between a 125 pound man and a 135 pound man.


Thought it was pretty obvs I wasn't being serious. DJ has some sensitive fanboys though :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor Maia. Finally gets his shot and only gets 4 weeks to train.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> BTW I don't know if anyone was paying attention during the MMA Hour on Monday but Ariel Helwani gave an update on Gegard Mousasi's contract situation. Apparently things didn't go well during the UFC retreat and his team now want to test the free market. And Bellator are also going to make a play for him.
> 
> Welcome to the WME-IMG era everyone.


Moose is gonna take over the Bellator middleweight division with laughable ease. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 214*


hew

Since that card is so stacked Cowboy vs. Lawler will probably end up on 215.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dana has said that Lawler/Cerrone won't make 214 so yeah, probably 215 alongside JDS/N'Gannou :zayn3


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Dana White: Conor McGregor wants Khabib in Russia after Floyd Mayweather

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/dana-w...nurmagomedov-in-russia-after-floyd-mayweather

Damn it Khabib you fat fuck make weight, I need this fight :damnyou


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think Khabib deserves a title shot over Ferguson or to be ranked over him, but okay

Also UFC 214 Jones back and Woodley gets another notch on his way to putting down GSP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Clinch said:


> I've thought about that possibility as well.
> 
> Robbie certainly didn't look like himself against Woodley. I'm not sure if it's even a physical thing, but he just looked absent minded that night. Woodley would have had exactly zero chance of beating Robbie at full go. Hopefully whatever was distracting him at the time is no longer an issue, since it's been almost a year now.
> 
> If Robbie is on his game, he takes Cowboy's life.


Zero chance against someone hittable like Lawler lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Best thing about Woodley/Maia is GSP gets the winner. 

That middleweight bs is finally dead in the water.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Dana White: Conor McGregor wants Khabib in Russia after Floyd Mayweather
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/dana-w...nurmagomedov-in-russia-after-floyd-mayweather
> 
> Damn it Khabib you fat fuck make weight, I need this fight :damnyou


THe article says if he beats Ferguson, massive if. But will be amazing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I understand that Russia is an open market, but Khabib is not on the up and up, sorry. He's injury prone, can't make weight and worst of all, HE THINKS HE CAN EAT CHOCOLATE FAT MOUSSE CAKE, DAYS BEFORE WEIGH IN!

Fuck Khabib!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Dana White confirms DJ vs. Borg next: "You want Ray Borg, we’ll give you Ray Borg. I’m sure the fans will be clamoring, and ticket sales will be through the roof and pay-per-views will be off the charts"



That's one hell of a way to promote a fight. :lmao










What is with Dana's obession with the TJ fight, I meant yea stylistically and competitively its far better than the Borg fight, but theyre acting like this is a mega fight thats gonna draw million PPV buys, neither guys sare massive draws.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> What is with Dana's obession with the TJ fight, I meant yea stylistically and competitively its far better than the Borg fight, but theyre acting like this is a mega fight thats gonna draw million PPV buys, neither guys sare massive draws.


Way I see it, if TJ beats DJ, UFC can start selling Serpent Shirts as an added bonus to killing off DJ.

Then he can promote 135 Champion vs 125 Champion, both titles on the line as both men weigh in at 126, with Uriah Faber as special guest referee........


SWERVE


Uriah takes TJ's side and costs Cody the belt Montreal-Yamisaki Screwjob style, "THERE WAS NO TAP!"


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Swissblade said:


> Dana White: Conor McGregor wants Khabib in Russia after Floyd Mayweather
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2017/06/dana-w...nurmagomedov-in-russia-after-floyd-mayweather
> 
> Damn it Khabib you fat fuck make weight, I need this fight :damnyou


Flinchy McGregor is never fighting in the octagon again. Which is a shame, because I'd love to see Khabib turn him into a blood smear on the canvas.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Way I see it, if TJ beats DJ, UFC can start selling Serpent Shirts as an added bonus to killing off DJ.
> 
> Then he can promote 135 Champion vs 125 Champion, both titles on the line as both men weigh in at 126, with Uriah Faber as special guest referee........
> 
> ...


I know you're joking, but 126 ain't championship weight. :cudi


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I will be more surprised if Conor does do a UFC fight again than if he doesn't.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880546474114785280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880546852101251072


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't see why so many MMA fans see it as a foregone conclusion that Khabib murders Conor if they fight. Conor has answered the wrestler question on multiple occasions at this stage. Not saying McGregor would definitely win, but it's crazy how many people aren't even considering the possibility that Conor could put Khabib's lights out. Conor has the resources to bring in some world class wrestlers into camp to drill TDD. If Khabib's first few takedown attempts were stopped, he'd most likely get lit up on the feet.

I backed Tony to beat him before Tiramisu-gate, and I'd argue that there's a case to be made that Conor should be the favourite if Conor vs Khabib happens, particularly a Conor with a chip on his shoulder after the schooling he's about to get in the boxing ring.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Conor has faced the wrestler question before but Khabib is a different animal

That being said Khabib's stand up would get him lit up especially if he fights like he did vs Johnson


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I totally agree that Khabib's grappling is on another level to anyone Conor has faced.

Conversely, Khabib has never fought a striker on Conor's level. It's one of those fights where they could fight 100 times and each win 50.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Conor has the beginning of every round to KO Khabib, because once Khabib takes him down, Conor doesn't get up until the round finishes imo. Now there is every chance Conor does in fact KO him early due to Khabib's stand up being lame, definitely could see it happening. However, I think the likelihood of Khabib submitting or TKO'ing Conor via ground 'n' pound is far greater. Plus the longer the fight goes on, Conor's cardio will diminish excessively as he will undoubtedly have spent a large majority of the fight fighting off a bear wrestler and that takes a hell of a lot out of anyone, pretty much the equivalent of what DC does at LHW. 

Khabib is also my favourite fighter so this could all be me being overly optimistic :justsayin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I understand that Russia is an open market, but Khabib is not on the up and up, sorry. He's injury prone, can't make weight and worst of all, HE THINKS HE CAN EAT CHOCOLATE FAT MOUSSE CAKE, DAYS BEFORE WEIGH IN!
> 
> Fuck Khabib!


It's like the Cain era except with even less performances. Khabib is casting a shadow over a division he's never been a champ in and has only beat RDA as far as elite competition goes. It's Soo weird

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> I don't see why so many MMA fans see it as a foregone conclusion that Khabib murders Conor if they fight. Conor has answered the wrestler question on multiple occasions at this stage. Not saying McGregor would definitely win, but it's crazy how many people aren't even considering the possibility that Conor could put Khabib's lights out. Conor has the resources to bring in some world class wrestlers into camp to drill TDD. If Khabib's first few takedown attempts were stopped, he'd most likely get lit up on the feet.
> 
> I backed Tony to beat him before Tiramisu-gate, and I'd argue that there's a case to be made that Conor should be the favourite if Conor vs Khabib happens, particularly a Conor with a chip on his shoulder after the schooling he's about to get in the boxing ring.


Because they follow trends and hardcore fans like to feel ahead of the curve in predicting the future of a division especially if they can come off like they can notice talent in non strikers. It's no different than how a lot of hardcore fans suddenly got into Maia at the same time

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Exactly why I sooo badly want to see Khabib/Conor. Conor either cracks Khabib or he gets mauled and subbed. It's _not_ going to decision.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Best wrestler Conor has faced is Chad Mendes. Khabib is way better than Chad. But I stopped doubting Conor long ago. Could easily KO Khabib.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> I know you're joking, but 126 ain't championship weight.


If I'm thinking right, the minimum for Bantamweight is 126 and there's the 1 pound grace window for the maximum. So 125 gets a 1 pound grace up to 126. At least that's how I think it works.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rumor circling on Twitter is that the UFC is looking to sell the entire FLW division to another promotion. It's been talked about for the past 3 weeks apparently.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880898921270091776
LOL.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> If I'm thinking right, the minimum for Bantamweight is 126 and there's the 1 pound grace window for the maximum. So 125 gets a 1 pound grace up to 126. At least that's how I think it works.


Yea but title bouts must take place at 125 pounds


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> Rumor circling on Twitter is that the UFC is looking to sell the entire FLW division to another promotion. It's been talked about for the past 3 weeks apparently.


What in the actual fuck? Sooooo, Invicta will now have male fighters, lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What in the actual fuck? Sooooo, Invicta will now have male fighters, lol


Lmao that's pretty funny, but isn't Invicta like under UFC ownership though


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880828777043030017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880829050549407746


TCE said:


> Rumour circling on Twitter is that the UFC is looking to sell the entire Flyweight division to another promotion. It's been talked about for the past 3 weeks apparently.


And I don't suppose they'll be selling the division to Bellator either since that's their main North American competition. I fucking hate WME-IMG, they're ruining the UFC. :no:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hilarious at the thought of these two shit talking each over over textm :lmao


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

That fight isn't for the "interim" anything. Conor is never coming back.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ronda is now a DNB by her standards.
http://people.com/food/ronda-rousey-fiance-travis-browne-breakfast-video-instagram/


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The entire thing is cunty, but honestly you can't blame Dana. 125 division has been a failure.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Hilarious at the thought of these two shit talking each over over textm :lmao


Getting a text from Khabib telling you he's gonna fuck you would be the most terrifying thing ever.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Conor is too big/good for the UFC now. 

Especially amidst this 125/DJ issue. Seriously going to sell off the whole division just because DJ is man enough to call Dana out on his bullshit. Dana White is an absolute muppet. A pathetic loser who only got anywhere because his buddies have money.

The whole situation on the UFC's end is just rinky dink circus act level bullshit.

And Khabib is such a joke. How do you only fight 3 times in four years, fail to make weight and end up hospitalised in the biggest fight fo your career and then go around talking shit and acting like a hero. Until Khabib can make it to a fight, he needs to shut his mouth.



samizayn said:


> The entire thing is cunty, but honestly you can't blame Dana. 125 division has been a failure.


To be fair they've never got behind the division and promoted it. Everything needs promotion to be a success.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*DJ's numbers even on TV are pretty terrible regardless considering his record which alone should make him somewhat of an attraction. People just don't care about watching him. It's all well and good saying well promote him more but there's also nothing to actually warrant it and promotion isn't an unlimited resource. *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

"I will fuck you bitch" Khabib's broken English man :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *DJ's numbers even on TV are pretty terrible regardless considering his record which alone should make him somewhat of an attraction. People just don't care about watching him. It's all well and good saying well promote him more but there's also nothing to actually warrant it and promotion isn't an unlimited resource. *


I'll agree to a certain extent.

But ultimately there's a reason why the UFC promote Conor fights, promote fights like Jones v Cormier. Because without promoting it they're handicapping those fights potential business wise.

DJ and the 125 division has had the handicap every step of the way. Fans are biased, bigger is better in combat sports, though even HW thesedays is dead viewers wise. But more promotion would have helped.

Records are meaningless unless they're promoted, even Anderson Silva was a bit of a dud buyrates wise until the Chael fight where Chaels trashtalk and the drama of the fight itself generated some real interest, and promotion for Anderson.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Maybe Khabib will actually make it to a fight this time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I just think it's glaringly obvious 125 has a John Cena - and not even in the good way where you can pretend he's in a bit of danger. Not much of a step up between there and 135, but when they headline you get titles like this:



> Dominick Cruz title win draws second-biggest audience ever for UFC on FS1





> UFC on FOX 16 ratings: 'Dillashaw vs. Barao 2' averages 2.8 million viewers


Numbers like this have always been a dream for DJ, to the extent that I'm somewhat confident that his eventual Weidman (should he ever come around) would draw more for his first defense than DJ has for any of his.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Getting a text from Khabib telling you he's gonna fuck you would be the most terrifying thing ever.


Unless your Tony Ferguson of course


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

TCE said:


> Rumor circling on Twitter is that the UFC is looking to sell the entire FLW division to another promotion. It's been talked about for the past 3 weeks apparently.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Well at least it has multiple audio options.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Atfirst I thought it was gonig to be for the legit shows, but its for that Tuesday night contender series, which is good


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> If I'm thinking right, the minimum for Bantamweight is 126 and there's the 1 pound grace window for the maximum. So 125 gets a 1 pound grace up to 126. At least that's how I think it works.


There's no 1 pound allowance for title fights.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

seabs said:


> *DJ's numbers even on TV are pretty terrible regardless considering his record which alone should make him somewhat of an attraction. People just don't care about watching him. It's all well and good saying well promote him more but there's also nothing to actually warrant it and promotion isn't an unlimited resource. *


He's not promoted because he's not a star or he's not a star because he's not promoted? Yeah his personality is bland but for a fight promotion, promoting the champions (especially a champion who is arguably P4P best fighter in the world) is probably one of the first things they should do. Not everybody is going to be a Brock Lesnar or a Ronda Rousey or a Conor but not everybody is able to do what DJ does and people train their asses off trying to attain his type of ability, perhaps that's how they should market him.

The machine can do a lot to make someone a star, look at Roman Reigns from WWE, and no I don't believe that it's due to a lack of resources because they are a massive company. If someone like Roman Reigns who only had the look going for him and the machine behind them was made into a star, someone like DJ who actually has something tangible can certainly get some star power. But maybe he and his team just aren't making a case, who knows.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think they tried to hype him up for the last TV special he was a part of and it didn't work. I think the division needs a challenger that people can get behind to do better. Right now you have a dominant champion and no stars. If you get a challenger that people want to see dethrone him I think a title defense of his could sell. But the current method of "you have to see this guy because he's defended his title a million time" isn't going to work.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> I think they tried to hype him up for the last TV special he was a part of and it didn't work.


According to DJ and his "Tell All Fact-Slposion" he just dropped, your statement is untrue. DJ straight up said his ads were/are the bare minimum because UFC doesn't see the point in wasting money on ads for a fighter no one knows or cares about. And with that, you see the paradox.

No ones cares about 125, because UFC doesn't promote 125. And UFC doesn't promote 125 because no one cares about 125.

Yes, DJ is partly to blame being a boring person, his fellow 125-ers even admit that. Just look up the interviews with Dodson and Uncle Creepy. "We (125-ers) make less than the women, and we're twice the fighters they are." said Uncle Creepy. The division suffers as the champion isn't very interesting.

Look at 205 with DC. No one can touch him, save for Jon Jones and that makes things interesting. Same went for Silva as champion. He walked on water, but buys wouldn't tell you that. In comes an American Gangsta, and only now does Silva have buys that match his talents. DJ simply doesn't have a nemesis that can beat him OR a challenger who can sell dirt to the desert.

But on UFC's part, DJ said that his latest Fox card in which UFC went full on half ass with it. DJ said that they only ran one ad in one area of media outside of Fox channels. That says a lot to how UFC views 125.

"But didn't UFC dedicate an entire season of TUF to 125?"

Yes, but TUF, no matter the weight class mind you, has had shitty ratings for YEARS. Every time people say that UFC needs to save money or cut fighters, EVERYONE says, "just cancel TUF."

The problem with 125 isn't one person's fault, but it can't be helped in it's current form. It's damaged goods in my opinion, but it would be wrong to kill off something that's got a current record breaking run attached to it.

I think I'm rambling at this point.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881558729631555584


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

god damn that 214 card is deep.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They gotta hedge the fuck out of 214, in case jones fucks up which is more likely to happen than not. Incredible top 5 all time card on paper.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/7/4/15919420/ufc-legend-matt-hughes-off-ventilator-showing-small-signs-of-improvement



> *UFC legend Matt Hughes off ventilator, showing ‘small signs of improvement’*
> 
> Matt Hughes is doing better after being seriously injured in a scary truck-train crash last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Watching Romero doing wrestling drills with such intensity and technique is so soothing for me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Great to hear that Hughes is improving.



Machiavelli said:


> Watching Romero doing wrestling drills with such intensity and technique is so soothing for me.


I was just about to come in here and post about how dead it is around here this close to fight day..

I see Romero killing Jason this weekend. Nunes vs Shev is tricky though. If Nunes gets in close early, it's lights out. But if Shev can set the pace, it's her night. I still say it's Nunes on Saturday.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Very excited for this


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well excited, I usually leave all the Countdown and Embedded for fight day to really pump me up. A shame that Lawler/Cerrone was moved but still a very strong card.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dan Hardy & John Gooden did some fantastic breakdowns of the two title fights this weekend.













> Michael Johnson vs. *Justin Gaethje*
> Elias Theodorou vs. *Brad Tavares*
> *Gray Maynard* vs. Teruto Ishihara
> 
> ...


In my humble opinion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> A PRIDE legend will be back in his old stomping grounds in September when *Mauricio Rua* returns to Japan for *a rematch* with *Ovince Saint Preux*.
> 
> The light heavyweight bout between Rua and Saint Preux will take place at the *Sept. 23 UFC Fight Night* event at* Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan*. Broadcast plans for the card have yet to be announced.


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/07/shogun-rua-vs-ovince-saint-preux-2-slated-for-september-ufc-fight-night-in-japan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim is the fucking man, didn't back down from guys way bigger than him, even though they were being fucking losers and picking on him first. (Y)


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Tim is the fucking man, didn't back down from guys way bigger than him, even though they were being fucking losers and picking on him first. (Y)


Someone should put Julian Lane, Chris Leben and Junie Browning together on a reality show with lots of alcohol. :vince$


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883042484753809408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883043068995293184


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fuck that trash!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

GSP can fuck right off. No way they can deny the Interim champ, surely not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Whole reason thehy rushed Maia for 214 is so they can do GSP vs winner. GSP being a fucking bigger twat by the day.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like GSP is hungry for 185 because of his ego a little bit. First of all Bisping isn't a young athletic stud like Rockhold or Gegard or Whittaker (or the freak of nature Romero) so it'll be a bit of an easier time for him just in that regard. Then even if he fucks up and loses he can fall back on the ol' McGregor 'Diaz was 300lbs' excuse.

If he loses to Woodley or Maia there are no ifs and no buts.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Whole reason thehy rushed Maia for 214 is so they can do GSP vs winner. GSP being a fucking bigger twat by the day.


:gsp

Nope. The UFC have known about GSP's intentions since day one. He only came back to challenge Bisping and win the Middleweight title. They even knew that he would be unable to fight in the Summer due to his eye injury but still acted like he'd been competing anyway. This is just another example of Dana trying to strong-arm a fighter into doing something he's not interested in. I mean for fuck sake, they held a press conference announcing GSP vs. Bisping earlier this year. They can be so incompetent at times.

The Romero vs. Whittaker winner is still going to their title shot early next year anyway.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP is the one who suddenyl said he won't be ready till like September, he said it HIMSELF on that video on his twitter, none of Dana's lies. And what do you mean he Romero vs. Whittaker winner is still going to their title shot early next year anyway?? The fucking Bisping/GSP fight is still not even confirmed. So there's a middleweight interim title fight this week, and THEN you want the winner of that to sit out and wait till god knows when to fight the winner of GSP/Bisping which ISN't even going to happen. As if you really believe GSP is going to unify the belt against someone like Romero if he wins. He's clearly going to pull a Conor and go back to 170. 

This is bullshit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> GSP is the one who suddenyl said he won't be ready till like September. None of Dana's lies.


Again as I already said the UFC have known about GSP's eye injury and Middleweight intentions since day one!!!! When they agreed to do the Bisping fight they knew GSP had an eye injury that would keep him out of action till the fall. Y'all should pay more attention to Ariel Helwani, he's already covered this at great length. The only ones to blame here are the UFC for agreeing to do this fight in the first place. They're the ones who offered Bisping the Dan Henderson fight instead of Jacare/Romero, and they're the ones who agreed to this fight earlier in the year. WME-IMG aren't interested in ranking integrity. All they care about is putting together PPV's that are going to sell.

Dana suddenly pulling the Wooldey vs. Maia winner out of his arse is not from GSP's end. He's only interested in fighting Bisping. It's just classic Dana trying to control the narrative and strong-arm another one of his employees.

It's impossible for me to be angry at GSP right now when he's only requesting what was already given to him earlier in the year. If the UFC screw him over I hope he takes them to court. They've only got themselves to blame for this situation.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> The UFC’s debut in Edmonton has a new featherweight fight between a pair of veterans.
> 
> Former Strikeforce lightweight champion *Gilbert Melendez* (22-6 MMA, 1-4 UFC) is set to take on *Jeremy Stephens* (25-14 MMA, 12-13 UFC) in a *145-pound bout* at *UFC 215*. UFC officials announced the fight today following an initial report from TSN.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/07/gilbert-melendez-jeremy-stephens-at-ufc-215-edmonton


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

215 looks pretty bad...

This weekend I got

Yoel KO
Reem
Shev


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully Cody Garbrandt vs. T.J. Dillashaw will be ready in time to headline 215. I am not sure how long it's going to take Cody to recuperate from his back issue though.

Demetrious Johnson vs. Ray Borg is also available if need be.

EDIT - Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib would also be ideal. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

The real UFC 213 :banderas










why is Daniel from United States and Jon from USA


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

really hoping Nunes gets her ass handed to her :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Hopefully Cody Garbrandt vs. T.J. Dillashaw will be ready in time to headline 215. I am not sure how long it's going to take Cody to recuperate from his back issue though.
> 
> Demetrious Johnson vs. Ray Borg is also available if need be.
> 
> EDIT - Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib would also be ideal. :fingerscrossed


Cody won't be fighting until atleast November he says, there's a clip of it on youtube.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoel decision
Werdum ko
Nunes ko


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poor Miesha.












Jaxx said:


> Cody won't be fighting until atleast November he says, there's a clip of it on youtube.












On the plus side that probably means Cody vs. T.J. will be the co-main event for the MSG card.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Don Frye gives no fucks, lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So many decisions this card so far... with the only finish coming from Teicia Torres ahah


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Straight up forgot about TUF Finale! Apparently nothing happening.....

DAMN! True Redemption there. Earned!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING WAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The main event was awesome. Smart signing from UFC.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Justin Gaethje shuts it down.

Fucking warrior.

Johnson rocked him, he kept coming.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That main event! Don't know if anything tomorrow is hitting the level of insanity that Johnson and Gaethje brought (maybe Romero vs. Whittaker). That was Rock Em Sock Em Robots at its finest, I bet Stann was sitting there having flashbacks to his war with Wanderlei (I know I was). I don't know how Gaethje has remained undefeated with that style, it's fun and he's obviously crazy tough, but it's just so damn reckless. First time I've seen him fight, and I love it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

god damn that main event was great.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Gaethje shouldn't have been able to stay in that fight for as long as he did. There were 2 different times when I thought the match was seconds away from being stopped. 

Got to give Johnson credit for being tough as hell too. He hung in there for a while as well.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't for the life of me understand how Gaethje is still undefeated. He's a brawler who fights to the level of his opponent and somehow still hasn't lost. I remember watching him fighting old mate with one arm in WSOF and he was getting tagged in the opening round. :lol Either way, he's entertaining as hell, so I'll always tune into his fights.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"Mike Johnson talking bout he gonna kills somebody, he got 30 fights lost half of em ain't killed a motha fucker yet" - 
Kevin Lee 

That's a good win for Gaethje, but it's weird because Johnson doesn't feel top 5 but whatever lol. Him vs Barboza, Lee, or the winner of a Poirer/Alvarez 2 seems great to watch


How was the rest of the card I got in just in time for the main event

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mad Max said:


> I don't for the life of me understand how Gaethje is still undefeated. He's a brawler who fights to the level of his opponent and somehow still hasn't lost. I remember watching him fighting old mate with one arm in WSOF and he was getting tagged in the opening round. :lol Either way, he's entertaining as hell, so I'll always tune into his fights.


I wish he was on the WSOF show that I went to. Might have been the most boring MMA card I've ever seen. Not a single finish until the main event and not many fights were all that exciting. Gaethje is made for the UFC. Don't know how long he can last but he's someone I think they can pencil in as an entertaining fight for a while.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Those two rounds might be the the best rounds of the year .My god what a fucking fight. Absolutely fucking delivered, both guys. Justin really did break him at the end there. Wow just wow, incredible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao Fucking madness


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that is how you make your UFC debut!!! :fuckyeah Not since Anderson Silva blitzed Chris Leben have I been blown away like that. Incredible stuff.

Justin Gaethje is the epitome of a warrior. He's like an MMA version of Mickey Ward.







He's by far now my new favourite fighter. He could of easily followed MJ to the ground and finished him off but instead wanted to keep on banging, what a stallion.

If the UFC don't book Tony Ferguson vs. Justin Gaethje next they're complete morons. That fight would be an all time classic WAR! Fuck Khabib. :armfold

Oh BTW Drakkar Klose is a classless piece of shit. I hope get to witness him knocked out cold one day. :vincefu


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> "Mike Johnson talking bout he gonna kills somebody, he got 30 fights lost half of em ain't killed a motha fucker yet" -
> Kevin Lee


Was just about to post this lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just checked out the main event. Holy shit, that was an awesome fight. Pumped for tonight now. Taking Bullet, Yoel, Reem and Pettis.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Managed to get a free meet and greet with Royce Gracie





*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Was just about to post this lol


That and the "his whole life people been telling him hard work will get him what he wants, and that's simply not true" are some great lines Mystic Black is one of my new favorites

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That WAAARRR!! Loved it. Michael Johnson is a big win but I find it difficult to see how Gaetje beats any of the real top contenders. I wonder what his ground game is like.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds likes Nunes is out for tonight's card.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883760158635024384Fuck sake.







MMA Gods please protect Whittaker/Romero.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol ffs


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

FUCK MY LIFE!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just fucking typical


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*These July 4th cards are snake-bit*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Romero fight could be interesting. Yoel can get takedowns almost whenever he wants, but his control isn't especially good. So, I expect Whittaker to be able to pop back up pretty regularly. People think just because a guy is a wrestler that he'll have good control and be able to keep his opponent down which just isn't the case.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> The Romero fight could be interesting. Yoel can get takedowns almost whenever he wants, but his control isn't especially good. So, I expect Whittaker to be able to pop back up pretty regularly. People think just because a guy is a wrestler that he'll have good control and be able to keep his opponent down which just isn't the case.


Exactly. Good luck trying a takedown without reservations against a guy with the precision of Whittaker.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is there any new news on Nunes?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883777298540789760LET'S FUCKING GO DANA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GET JOANNA A BLOWJO-.......THE LADY EQUIVALENT OF A BLOWJOB!

I doubt UFC and the athletic commission go for it though......

@Swissblade repped! *can't yet*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is there any new news on Nunes?


Nunes insisted she was ill but the doctors couldn't find anything wrong and were baffled by this. Fight's off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man this 213 card got absolutely decimated. 3 big fights cancelled. And it's still an alright card haahha. 





Man if they make that Joanna fight happen (99% it won't happen). Ill lose my fucking shit


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Doubt Joanna will get a green light to fight tonight with so less time left. 

After Lawler/Cerrone and No Love/TJ the ppv get a new low with Nunes's situation


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Isn't there a 20lb weight difference between their weightclasses?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

How would that work with the weights & shit? Imagine though

From MMAFighting



> As expected, Nevada Athletic Commission executive director Bob Bennett told MMA Fighting’s Marc Raimondi on Saturday afternoon that the last-second nature of Nunes’ dropout would preclude any other fighter from taking Nunes place atop the UFC 213 bill.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jay Valero said:


> Isn't there a 20lb weight difference between their weightclasses?


Yeah, but Joanna's a bad bitch.

Offering to step in on 4 hours notice into a fight where she'd most likely lose her 0, just because she has a score to settle with Valentina. Can't not respect that.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Zydeco said:


> Yeah, but Joanna's a bad bitch.
> 
> Offering to step in on 4 hours notice into a fight where she'd most likely lose her 0, just because *she has a score to settle with Valentina*. Can't not respect that.


What's the story there?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jay Valero said:


> What's the story there?


Valentina has a couple of victories over JJ in Muay Thai tournaments since before they were MMA fighters I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What shit news to wake up to.  Luckily for me, Romero vs. Whittaker is the fight I'm most looking forward to. Weird that the doctors couldn't find anything wrong with her. I miss the days when fighters would have fractures and muscle tears and still suck it up.

Anyway, predictions:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Goddammit and I was looking forward to the Nunes fight. Oh well maybe I can pirate Fate of the Furious and watch that instead.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Got no idea what happeend with Nunes, but anyone trying to insinuate that she is malingering symptoms cause she 'SCARED' is being ridiculous.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Gaethje is a beast. How he just shakes it off and starts winging away after some of the shots he takes is beyond me.

I really wasn't sure if his style would translate well to UFC, but fuck.. That was a fight and a half.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Santos just mauled that dude.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Santos is one scary motherfucker


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't know anything about this other guy, but I hope he kicks Browne's ass.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Travis tapped :lmao





He should just go retire and fade into obscurity with his wife/ \\


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It was weird, Travis was just laying there motionless, it's like he already mentally checked out of the fight, he didn't even fight the hands or anything.

Main card time!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you bigly!

I got Romero and Werdum on the main card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thisi s a great card so far, full of finishes


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883841491935690752


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Fight!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pettis looked great in that fight, would love to see a fight between him and Dariush


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nunes pulling out seems like a joke. Gets cleared by the doctors twice but refuses to fight because she doesn't feel like it...

There's something unlikable about her, she's one hell of a fighter but she's hard to like. 

But how about Joanna wanting to step up on a few hours notice!!! Mental. Not many fighters, especially Champions would be willing to step up two weight classes on a few hours notice and fight someone who has beat them three times before. Valentina and Joanna are everything that's right with combat sports.

And I've never been a fan of Travis Browne but it sucks seeing him on such a decline. He had genuine Championship Contender potential not that long ago, now look where he is.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder what the contractual consequences are when you have signed on for a fight, and refuse to fight even after being medically cleared. Isn't that a breach of contractual obligations?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I wonder what the contractual consequences are when you have signed on for a fight, and refuse to fight even after being medically cleared. Isn't that a breach of contractual obligations?


I'm wondering the same thing. Surely you cant be deemed 100% medically fit and just refuse to fight on the day and face no consequences. You cant force someone to fight, but when contracts have been signed, they've weighed in, etc. surely she'll be punished for it in some way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Which is why its so ridiculous when people say Nunes just doesnt want to fight Valentina. 






Anyone saw that Jone/DC promo holy shit thats the most extensive and deep promo Ive ever seen UFC do


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Bobby Knuckles about to bring that belt back to Aus. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Which is why its so ridiculous when people say Nunes just doesnt want to fight Valentina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing she felt a little under the weather and didn't want to face Valentina at anything less than 100%


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good fight! :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

G'mon Rob!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

NZ finally has a UFC world champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Incredible heart shown by Whittaker after losing a leg in the first.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fight played out exactly as expected. Romero starting strong but fading in the late rounds where Whittaker took over. His TDD defence and ability to get back up quickly was impressive.

Whittaker can beat Bisping as well! That fight should be epic!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations Australia, you got a wrold champion!!!!!



I had it 49-46 To Robert 



Bisping :lmao


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FIRST AUSSIE CHAMP roud


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Congratulations Australia, you got a wrold champion!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's Maori and born in Auckland mate... dude even looks Maori :lmao

Leave it to Aussies to try claim a successful Kiwi, like it hasn't happened a million times before :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Back on Whittaker, what a great win.

Made himself a star tonight, he's someone Maori kids can look up to.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ace said:


> He's Maori and born in Auckland mate... dude even looks Maori :lmao
> 
> Leave it to Aussies to try claim a successful Kiwi, like it hasn't happened a million times before :ha


Lmao calm down, all websiotes list him as Australian and he even said himself he was Australian.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Night started hot as fuck then shat the bed when Blaydes and Euro Fighter 12342 put the crowd to sleep. Then another snooze and another.....

Fuck Fight Week Forever.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rob could well have ligament damage on his knee. How ironic if that was the case and Bisping has to wait another 6 months to finally defend his title :lmao

No doubt people would still blame bisping for "ducking". I had Rob winning 48/47 also. Overeem was very lucky to come away with the W tonight IMO. Travis just looked broken before the fight even started, he really should call it a day at this point


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ace said:


> He's Maori and born in Auckland mate... dude even looks Maori :lmao
> 
> Leave it to Aussies to try claim a successful Kiwi, like it hasn't happened a million times before :ha


I mean, technically, yes, but he moved to Australia at one month old.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/8829782/Mozzie-UFC-fighter-gets-kick-out-of-Kiwi-roots

It's like calling Kane Spanish because he happened to be born there, even though he was raised in America.

Whatever, it's a win for the ANZACs. I'm stoked about this, been on Whittaker's hype train since the Smashes, got to meet him at UFC Brisbane last year. Super nice, humble guy. He fought like a true champ in this one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Lmao calm down, all websiotes list him as Australian and he even said himself he was Australian.


 He claims both, the bottom line is he's Maori (indigenous people of NZ) and was born in NZ. Had he been simply been born in NZ without having Maori ties, it would have been fair game. But c'mon...



> Whittaker says he was moulded by both Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> "Without one or the other, I would not be me."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I fucking hate how Bisping ruined 185. He literally just waited out 5 LEGIT contenders and now we only have 1 fucking fight in a division that was stacked a year ago. Fuck!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh lordI can only imagine what Bisping would have said to Yoel if he had won instead


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And now begins the latest chapter in "is he Kiwi or Australian?".


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And now begins the latest chapter in "is he Kiwi or Australian?".


Produce the birth certificate. Just produce the birth certificate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And now begins the latest chapter in "is he Kiwi or Australian?".


 You'd think being Maori would put an end to this, but you know the Aussies :lmao

Whittaker tried to avoid it by claiming both, but let's be real.

A Maori Aussie :ha


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I just call him an Aussie to piss off, king nutcase. 

Might have to make the trip the Sydney and watch Robbie fight live


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I fucking hate how Bisping ruined 185. He literally just waited out 5 LEGIT contenders and now we only have 1 fucking fight in a division that was stacked a year ago. Fuck!


So you are now blaming Bisping for Whittaker clearing out the main contenders in the division in the space of a few months :lmao

The guy is a total cock sometimes I agree but this constant BS people keep spouting about him "Hijacking" the division is beyond embarrassing. The guy was legit injured and had surgery. Is it really that hard to understand. The only UFC male champion to duck a fighter is Mighty Mouse yet people are praising him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I mean, he's lived his entire life, save one month, in Sydney. He can be proud of his Kiwi heritage, but he realistically has zero memory of it. I'm cool with him claiming both though, it's the butthurt Kiwis raging every time Australia claims him.

All that matters though is that he's a hell of a fighter. And it's great to have someone from this region finding success on the world stage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's not Bisping's fault Moussasi doesnt want to renew his contract, or Rockhold having beef with Dana. The only problem I had was when he fought Henderson rather than Jacare at the time, but UFC offered him the fight so cant really fault him for taking it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The only UFC male champion to duck a fighter is Mighty Mouse yet people are praising him.


TJ? A man that has never fought at 125 in his life?

Let's try this with different divisions:

"Yo, Woodley, why you ducking Weidman?"

Doesn't make sense, right? I don't even like Mighty Mouse all that much, but you can't duck someone that doesn't fight in your weight class.

That said, if Dillashaw drops down and beats a top flyweight contender, and MM still won't fight him? Quack, quack, motherfucker.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I mean, he's lived his entire life, save one month, in Sydney. He can be proud of his Kiwi heritage, but he realistically has zero memory of it. I'm cool with him claiming both though, it's the butthurt Kiwis raging every time Australia claims him.
> 
> All that matters though is that he's a hell of a fighter. And it's great to have someone from this region finding success on the world stage.


 If he had lost tonight, the Aussie media probably would have called him NZ born Robert Whittaker :lol

Same goes for Hunt, who is a Kiwi that somehow became an Aussie.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> So you are now blaming Bisping for Whittaker clearing out the main contenders in the division in the space of a few months
> 
> The guy is a total cock sometimes I agree but this constant BS people keep spouting about him "Hijacking" the division is beyond embarrassing. The guy was legit injured and had surgery. Is it really that hard to understand. The only UFC male champion to duck a fighter is Mighty Mouse yet people are praising him.


The guy just waited on the sideline as an entire division that HAD TO STAY ACTIVE wiped itself out. Why is Dan Henderson getting a shot over Yoel, Jacare or a Rockhold rematch? They sure as hell let Moose get away too. Fuck this super duper money fight, hand picked opponent bullshit. There was NO FUCKING REASON FOR AN INTERIM 185 TITLE, Bisping just ducked 4 guys.

"But he's hurt...."

But he'll fight GSP anytime, anywhere? Fuck that bitch!

But you know what? I'm done with this, I'm not trying to get worked up and banned. So quote me, say your peace, put a smiley, I'm done.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ace said:


> If he had lost tonight, the Aussie media probably would have called him NZ born Robert Whittaker :lol
> 
> Same goes for Hunt, who is a Kiwi that somehow became an Aussie.


Meh, I can't speak for the media, they're fucked and fickle at the best of times, no denying that. But speaking as a fan, putting aside nationality and all that BS, I've been down with Whittaker and Hunt win or lose their whole UFC careers.

Fuck the media.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ace said:


> If he had lost tonight, the Aussie media probably would have called him NZ born Robert Whittaker :lol
> 
> Same goes for Hunt, who is a Kiwi that somehow became an Aussie.


Mark Hunt is lsited as a NZ fighter though and kived there way longer, your getting so fucking butthurt over this nationality thing.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> It's not Bisping's fault Moussasi doesnt want to renew his contract, or Rockhold having beef with Dana. The only problem I had was when he fought Henderson rather than Jacare at the time, but UFC offered him the fight so cant really fault him for taking it.


Totally agree. Whittaker could not even be considered a contender when Bisping won the strap. Rockhold got dropped in his first defence and is more interested in modelling and travelling. Mousse was rematching with Hall at the time.. Yes it was unfortunate for Jacare he didn't get the shot but he is not the first and wont be the last guy to be overlooked. Bisping got offered Hendo for his first defence in his own backyard and had the chance of revenge for his most brutal k.O. Add the fact it was Hendos retirement match. How dare that cunt Bisping accept such a offer eh. What a lousy person he is

Edit. If I recall correctly didn't Jacare get offered and turn down the title fight with Luke when Weidman pulled out? Bisping left a movie set on 10 days notice to take his chance. Fuck Jacare. He had his chance


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Outstanding, likely the most important fight in the UFC this year, and it's only 3 weeks away


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I got chills watching that, and it's a fight that's been promised and not delivered a bunch of times. Kudos to UFC's marketing team on that one. Felt like I was watching a movie trailer.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Ace said:


> He's Maori and born in Auckland mate... dude even looks Maori :lmao
> 
> Leave it to Aussies to try claim a successful Kiwi, like it hasn't happened a million times before :ha


His father is Australian and his mother is Maori, he was born in New Zealand but raised his whole life in Australia. It's perfectly fine for both countries to claim him as their own.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great morning (because fights are shown in the mornings here in Australia, the only place that matters when it comes to combat sports) despite losing multi by one leg *cough*Jim Miller*cough* :tenay. ROBERT WHITTAKER THE AUSSIE making his homeland proud. First Jeff Horn now him. The rest of the world can suck it cos the Aussies are taking over. 

So many people mad at Aus right now :banderas
@Kiz @Oxi X.O. @Donnie


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats to Whittaker, he fought his way through the confusion of the middleweight contender scene. He should be a great example to Rockhold about staying active. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus Whit >>>>>

Questionable win there by Reem though


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Whittaker came a bit out of nowhere and won the belt when everyone thought Jacare and Romero were the uncrowned champs of the division, fair play to him.

I still think that guys like Rockhold and Mousasi would give him a lot of problems. His fight with Bisping will be very interesting, his cardio is much better than Yoel's.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Michael Johnson vs. *Justin Gaethje* = W
> Elias Theodorou vs. *Brad Tavares* = W
> *Gray Maynard* vs. Teruto Ishihara = W
> 
> ...


5/7 :gameon 

















Quick thoughts

- Romero's gas tank was exposed badly last night. I am now convinced Bisping would handle him in the later rounds.

- Whittaker is the future of the division. He's the all round package and has plenty of time on his hands.

- I thought Werdum should of been awarded the decision. Overeem got careless in the third round and it cost him the fight for me. His chin will let him down against Stipe again IMO.

- Rob Font impressed me a lot. He's got potential to be a title contender down the road.

- Travis Browne is washed. His confidence is gone and his chin is failing him.

- That was the best we've seen Anthony Pettis look in a good while.

- Nunes pulled a fast one. She should of pulled out earlier to give the UFC enough time to book a replacement fight.

BTW has Stephen A. Smith ranted about the Overeem vs. Werdum decision yet? I thought this stuff doesn't happen in MMA. :sip


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Disappointed that Yoel didn't win but I don't think the fight was as close as everyone is saying. The only round that Yoel looked dominant in was the 2nd. I figured his gas tank would cost him if Whittaker could drag him into deep waters, although to be honest I didn't expect Whittaker to make it past the first couple of rounds. Great performance from him. Particularly impressed with his TDD. Stopping takedowns left, right and centre from the guy who beat Cael Sanderson twice. No small task. Should be a fun fight between himself and Bisping. Hopefully Mike can drag a little bit of personality out of Whittaker in the build-up.

I'm a big Reem fan and can't stand Werdum, but seriously, what the hell was that decision? That was clearly Fabricio's fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zydeco, can you please pick a smaller signature? Your current one takes up like half of my screen. :lol

I personally had Whittaker winning 4-1. As you say the 2nd round was really the only one Romero dominated IMO. He was way too inactive during certain rounds for my taste. But tbf, a lot of that was due to Bobby's kicks and pace.

BTW how incredible is Whittaker's take down defence. He went up against a legit Olympic calibre wrestler last night and more than handled himself. I don't think Rockhold will have much success in that department if those two ever meet.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Tried finding a smaller version of that gif but couldn't. :lol

I'm due a sig change anyway, so I'll oblige.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jay Valero said:


> Thank you bigly!
> 
> I got Romero and Werdum on the main card.


I'm a damn genius! fpalm


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Zydeco, can you please pick a smaller signature? Your current one takes up like half of my screen. :lol
> 
> I personally had Whittaker winning 4-1. As you say the 2nd round was really the only one Romero dominated IMO. He was way too inactive during certain rounds for my taste. But tbf, a lot of that was due to Bobby's kicks and pace.
> 
> *BTW how incredible is Whittaker's take down defence. He went up against a legit Olympic calibre wrestler last night and more than handled himself. I don't think Rockhold will have much success in that department if those two ever meet.*


Especially when you factor in his bad leg.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Especially when you factor in his bad leg.


Great point. He wasn't even 100% either. :sodone

Does Robert Whittaker have the best take down defence outside North America?

EDIT - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883823496794480640
Had a feeling it would be rescheduled for 215. There was no way they were going to add another title fight to 214. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883935923422904320
:fuckyeah:fingerscrossed


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The stupid heavyweights fucking me over but otherwise :woo

Just knew Whittaker was winning that. Became a believer when he put Brunson on his ass. Yoel gassing after 3 rounds seemed like the thing that would happen with Whittaker's takedown defense and being the aggressor getting him into deep rounds. He will beat Bisping, I'm quite confident of it. Whittaker essentially tossing all his MW contenders to the side :lol

214 looks nice but you can't get fully excited for a fight until you see both motherfuckers in the Octagon and Buffer about to announce it. 

Joanna the GOAT trying to get that fight with Schevchenko.

Also lel at Browne, UFC should have canned his ass after his last fight.

Also Johnson/Gaethje was the best fight of the year. Good lord.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*JCHECK not only a fighting genius but a marketing genius offering to take a fight she knew would never happen. *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

seabs said:


> *JCHECK not only a fighting genius but a marketing genius offering to take a fight she knew would never happen. *


Exactly my thoughts :rock4 there was literally zero chance and she knew it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just re-watched the







fight, it gets better every time. :ken Round 2 is easily round of the year.

FYI Frank Mir has been released by the UFC. Paging Scott Coker.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883985405325881344
:lmao:lmao:lmao:heston:lmao:lmao:lmao

Ariel finally got one over on Dana.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He staying blocked though :lmao



Dana's transformation into a tomato is nearly complete


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Just re-watched the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank Mir vs. Fedor needs to happen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fedor's retirement needs to happen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Fedor's retirement needs to happen.


But dat innernational market doe!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884391737057320961
Not sure how reliable he is but he's not the only one reporting it. Won't believe it until I read it from Ariel but FUUUUUCCCCKKK if it's true.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884391737057320961




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884455896226516992


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

6 FIGHT DEAL WITH BELLATOR!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:flair

Gutted. What a waste of talent. UFC fucked up big time here.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crazy that UFC have let Gegard go. Amazing signing for Bellator


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's quite alarming how the new owners and Dana are so willing to allow these legit top ten/five fighters to jump ship. With each departure, Bellator gains more credibility and steam. It's almost like they want a viable rival to thrive in North America.

If I were WME-IMG I'd be trying to figure out a way to get rid of the Reebok deal if possible. Surely an agency as big as that has ties to Nike?

Scott Coker is no joke. We all saw what he did with Strikeforce, he's on the cusp of doing the same thing with Bellator. The difference this time is the UFC aren't in a position to buy them out since WME-IMG have massive amounts of debts draining their coffers. We're in interesting times for the MMA world.

I betcha the UFC are hoping & praying that 1) Jon Jones has got his shit together 2) Conor McGregor comes back after the Mayweather fight. Cause outside those two they're strapped for big name stars now that Ronda has gone and GSP/Silva are no longer in their primes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Gegard Mousasi is Antonio Cesaro


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Let's stop getting carried away because Bellator signed someone half relevant not past their prime. They're not competition and they're nowhere near. Sure UFC is on a downwards decline right now but let's not start acting like a) anyone really takes Bellator all that seriously or that they draw impressive numbers and b) that UFC's base shows are doing badly. Moose is a great talent and it's a real shame he's moving away from headlining fights in the top promotion to fighting second rate competition in a promotion nobody takes all that seriously. *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Gegard Mousasi is Antonio Cesaro


& Bellator is TNA lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

seabs said:


> *Let's stop getting carried away because Bellator signed someone half relevant not past their prime. They're not competition and they're nowhere near. Sure UFC is on a downwards decline right now but let's not start acting like a) anyone really takes Bellator all that seriously or that they draw impressive numbers and b) that UFC's base shows are doing badly. Moose is a great talent and it's a real shame he's moving away from headlining fights in the top promotion to fighting second rate competition in a promotion nobody takes all that seriously. *


You forgot c) anybody that doesn't have a financial interest should give a damn about the respective company's positioning


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If it was just a one off I'd maybe agree, but this is multiple legit title contenders who are jumping ship. This has steadily been happening since Benson Henderson signed with them. There is incredible unrest amongst UFC fighters right now and Bellator is becoming a more appealing option for them by the day. If you can't see that you're living in denial.

Just look at the way Dana White treats his fighters. He didn't hesitate for one second to throw Amanda Nunes under the bus on Saturday night and he once again took shot at Demetrious Johnson. It's no surprise why Scott Coker is so respected by fighters.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's not enough name fighters jumping. Nobody is watching Bellator who wasn't before because Ryan Bader went there. Until it ditches the stigma of being a second rate promotion that relies on circus fights to draw they're no competition. I agree with all the UFC problems and they're not getting talked about enough but Bellator are still the same as they were. Maybe now they can put a supershow together like last month and do a number with it but they're not seen as a viable alternative or even additional watching to UFC. Moose is a nice get but they still need relevant opponents for names like that. *


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Damn shame ): 

Really enjoyed watching the newer, more outspoken Moose and would've loved to have seen him vs. Rockhold in a number one contenders match.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Another thing that's so baffling by their decision to allow Moose to leave is the fact the UFC's Middleweight division is rife with old fighters. Bisping is 38, Romero is 40, Jacare is 37, Anderson Silva is 42 and Machida is 39. So there's a real possibility that hypothetically Whittaker could end up defending the MW title repeatedly against Rockhold and Weidman once the old guard are gone. That's of course if they don't jump ship as well which could be a real possibility for Luke considering his history with Coker.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sucks Moose is gone , Bellator MW division is weak as fuck so preetty sure he's gonna tear that shit up.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Just watched the Bellator 180 card, this James Gallagher kid was fantastic. Bader/Davis was naff & Heather Hardy is my new crush.

That's all.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No way would guys like Gegard be jumping ship to Bellator if Dana and the Fertitta brothers still owned the company, As much of a cunt Dana can be it can not be denied that the guy knows what he is doing. Dana would have played hard ball with Gegard then eventually give him more or less what he wanted. Bellator are not close to the UFC at the minute but slowly Coker is building a quality roster. You cant let your rivals take top tier guys and not expect it to eventually bite you on the arse. Macdonald and Larkin should also never have been allowed to leave but nowadays i think it is obvious Dana is not the main decision maker on contracts etc. As i said in the past Dana would have just got the deals done but i think he is being restricted by the new owners and ultimately they are calling the shots on what amounts of money are being thrown about

Dana attitude has taken a sharp nose dive in the last few months. Granted he has never really held back with his comments but the majority of the time it was more tongue in cheek than anything. His comments about D.J wanting to fight Borg.


> I told D.J you want Ray Borg then you can have Ray Borg, i am sure the fans will be clamouring for it, ticket sales will be through the roof and PPV sales off the charts


 Now although i agree 100% with Dana his demeanour when he said it was a shrug of the shoulders and a who gives a fuck look on his face. No way would Dana from a couple of years ago just sit back and allow the fighter to call the the shots even though he knows it is the company's profits that will be affected. He just does not seem to be arsed enough to fight his corner and very unlike himself has just backed down. Very strange

Dana comments about Nunes this week also baffled me. Amanda has never pulled out of a fight in the UFC. She had her mother over in the U.S for the first time ever to watch her fight and she had done the weight cut. If she did not feel well enough to fight the so be it, i do not think for 1 second she was ducking or anything like that yet Dana just throws her totally under the bus and tried to make her look like a shitbag. This is the girl who smashed Ronda in a minute. His comments do not reflect bad on Nunes, they reflect bad on the Ufc. He is basically telling the world The UFC premier weight class Womens champion is a pussy. If Dana and the brothers still ran the show no way on this earth is he coming out with comments like that. His whole attitude and demeanour is very apparent that he basically could not give a shit any more, he is losing power in the match making as well as contract negotiations and because he does not have a financial or ownership interest in the company nowadays he couldn't really give a toss. That is my take on it anyway :smile2:

The UFC is going to finish the year very strong with a load of interesting title fights but the cracks are slowly starting to appear and ultimately Bellator seems to be a place were the fighters get treated much better. UFC needs to get their shit together or it could quickly turn into a disaster for WME-IMG


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The more good fighters that sign with promotions other than UFC the happier I am.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884638471905832960
:fuckthis:tenay:moyes8

Lets immediately kill all of Gaethje's momentum by sticking him on a season of TUF. This fucking company. :no:

Gaethje vs. Eddie Alvarez probably will be another wild fight but they really missed the boat by not making Tony Ferguson vs. Justin Gaethje. I don't understand why Dana's got such a hard on for Khabib vs. Ferguson.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Moose leaving is a bummer, but ultimately the more top tier fighters that leave the UFC the better it is for the sport as a whole.

I dont think its fair to just blame the new UFC owners either. Dana White has always been an absolute cunt who throws his fighters under the bus first chance he gets. The Reebok deal is also an absolute joke. Thats two big issues; a better "boss" and more sponsorship money outside of the UFC.

Its crazy to look at MW now though. Bisping is Champ. Whittaker has torn through the two uncrowned Champions back to back. Weidman's on a slide. Andersons finished. Rockhold is a model. It turned around really quickly, I like Bisping as Champ. But its amazing how much the division has changed and how the depth of the division has really dropped. They couldn't afford to lose Moose. He was the next guy after Whittaker. Everyone else is a few wins away from the Title.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *There's not enough name fighters jumping. Nobody is watching Bellator who wasn't before because Ryan Bader went there. Until it ditches the stigma of being a second rate promotion that relies on circus fights to draw they're no competition. I agree with all the UFC problems and they're not getting talked about enough but Bellator are still the same as they were. Maybe now they can put a supershow together like last month and do a number with it but they're not seen as a viable alternative or even additional watching to UFC. Moose is a nice get but they still need relevant opponents for names like that. *


Well...how do you think Bellator shakes that stigma?

By signing more and more fighters like Rory, like Benson, like Gegard, like Larkin, etc. This is how they get there, and they're steadily signing more and more elite level fighters.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884638471905832960
> :fuckthis:tenay:moyes8
> 
> Lets immediately kill all of Gaethje's momentum by sticking him on a season of TUF. This fucking company. :no:
> ...


Because it's the most high profile fight in the division minus Conor? It was one of the most hyped up fights before it crashed and burned at 209 and people still wanna see it. I didn't see enough from Gaetje to suggest he could go toe to toe with Tony. I've got no problems with him taking on Alvarez next, it's a fun fight.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Sucks Moose is gone , Bellator MW division is weak as fuck so preetty sure he's gonna tear that shit up.


Moose vs. Shlemenko is really the only match-up in Bellator 185 division that interests me. Maybe Moose fights at 205 too. :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Because it's the most high profile fight in the division minus Conor? It was one of the most hyped up fights before it crashed and burned at 209 and people still wanna see it. I didn't see enough from Gaethje to suggest he could go toe to toe with Tony. I've got no problems with him taking on Alvarez next, it's a fun fight.


I lost all interest in the fight the moment Khabib missed weight. He should of arguably went to the back of the line after that happened but Dana's playing favouritism yet again. If it was anyone else they would of been punished and thrown under the bus.

You're forgetting how Ferguson went life and death with Lando Vannata last year. He's by no means invincible. His style will mesh so much better with Gaethje's for an incredible all out war. With Khabib there's the risk that he could end up being dry humped for five rounds so I'd rather hold off on that for as long as possible.

You gotta strike while the iron is hot! Gaethje's style is not made for longevity. There's a very strong possibility he might not even be still winning by the time Ferguson is free'd up.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

What about Poirier/Alvarez ? I want to see that first, why is the UFC targeting something else for Alvarez ? Just book Gaethje/Barboza or Gaethje/Lee.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saviorxx said:


> What about Poirier/Alvarez ? I want to see that first, why is the UFC targeting something else for Alvarez ?


I could be wrong but I believe Dustin Poirier's appeal was rejected by the commission. So maybe the UFC doesn't feel the need to revisit it.

EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884806385635962880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884810158949285888
Isn't TUF 26 suppose to be all chicks? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have two female coaches?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I lost all interest in the fight the moment Khabib missed weight. He should of arguably went to the back of the line after that happened but Dana's playing favouritism yet again. If it was anyone else they would of been punished and thrown under the bus.
> 
> You're forgetting how Ferguson went life and death with Lando Vannata last year. He's by no means invincible. His style will mesh so much better with Gaethje's for an incredible all out war. With Khabib there's the risk that he could end up being dry humped for five rounds so I'd rather hold off on that for as long as possible.
> 
> You gotta strike while the iron is hot! Gaethje's style is not made for longevity. There's a very strong possibility he might not even be still winning by the time Ferguson is free'd up.


Forget favouritsm and whatever else, Khabib/Tony is what will sell the most and is what the majority want to see most from the LW division. I agree Khabib doesn't deserve but he'll get it and I'm not complaining. I guarantee though, you'll be as hyped as anything during the fight week of Khabib/Tony barring any pull outs :hardy


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> It's quite alarming how the new owners and Dana are so willing to allow these legit top ten/five fighters to jump ship. With each departure, Bellator gains more credibility and steam. It's almost like they want a viable rival to thrive in North America.
> 
> If I were WME-IMG I'd be trying to figure out a way to get rid of the Reebok deal if possible. Surely an agency as big as that has ties to Nike?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's very odd.

They've made some really weird releases lately...not just letting top talent go to Bellator, but other orgs, as well... 

Horiguchi - number 2 FLW in the world - they let walk to Rizin. 

Krylov who was on a win streak and is just coming into his prime goes to Fight Nights. 

Tumenov goes to ACB. 

Both won their fights in their new orgs with ease. I mean, WTF? LOL. Why let these top fighters walk? Makes no sense.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

If he was Kevin from Utah instead of Khabib from Russia then he'd probably have got slung to the back of the line. He's the UFC's 'in' to Russia though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Isn't TUF 26 suppose to be all chicks? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have two female coaches?


Nope.

Besides, Ronda, Miesha, Claudia and Joanna coached men.

Conversely, Pettis and Gilbert coached an all women cast.

What I'm getting at is, it doesn't matter!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did y'all see Romero's response to Bisping ripping up the Cuban cocktail flag?



:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884841547019071488
They really have it in for Ariel.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Press Conference is on.

Why Schaub? Why???


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Schaub talking himself into this job is almost as impressive as Conor talking himself into this fihgt


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Let's stop getting carried away because Bellator signed someone half relevant not past their prime. They're not competition and they're nowhere near. Sure UFC is on a downwards decline right now but let's not start acting like a) anyone really takes Bellator all that seriously or that they draw impressive numbers and b) that UFC's base shows are doing badly. Moose is a great talent and it's a real shame he's moving away from headlining fights in the top promotion to fighting second rate competition in a promotion nobody takes all that seriously. *


I would disagree.

I think Benson and Rory were the beginning of a trend. Moose is the first guy to jump over who is legitimately championship calibre and at his peak. He could have been offered a UFC title shot and no one would have argued - Won 7 of his last 8, 4 consecutive stoppages and redeemed that one loss with ease.

I think this may be a sign we should have got carried away a while ago and given how the UFC treats it's fighters it may not be long before Bellator has a quality roster. They have money behind them and are now showing they're serious.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884841547019071488
> They really have it in for Ariel.


Total cunts trick by Dana that. When he initially banned Ariel he was saying that the order had come from Lorenzo but as time goes by I think we can clearly see that it is Dana who has the problem with Ariel

Brilliant of Ariel to get onto his pal Stephen Espinoza from Showtime and get his credentials reinstated for the Toronto and New York pressers. As they say it is not what you know it is who you know. That sends a big fuck you to Dana. I have defended Dana in the past but it is getting to the stage now were it is impossible to do so. The guy is a total bellend


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Dana's Tuesday Night fights are up, with Snoop Dogg commentating, haha.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Good fights so far. 

This Boston Salmon is something.

Snoop Dogg is a breath of fresh air, he doesn't know shit, but it's fun to listen to if you don't take him seriously. 

Yves Edwards on the other broadcast isn't bad either, but Faber/Snoop are killing it, imo.

Good show so far.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Snoop Dogg gets the green light, smoking chron on Fight Pass. :done:done


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

So, Dana brought Holobaugh and Salmon into the UFC from the fights.

I love the concept, was a fun show, too. Faber/Snoop are great if you don't take it seriously. Proper hilarious. 

I think Byrd and Anyanwu should have got a shot, as well, but entertaining show non the less.

Looking forward to next weeks.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

They're making a Conor Presser: Embedded






Real McGregor is such an affable person. I am so enthused at where he has gotten himself, and what he is doing for MMA exposure.

Oh and more on why the Bellator signings are relevant: an anonymous corporate entity is now in charge instead of Dana's old buddies. Dana, as promotor, did a pretty shit job of hyping guys like Gegard, but he as well as anyone is looking at the fact that Conor is flying the nest like, imminently. I believe there will be a flash of opportunity right after May/Mac goes down, where people will be amazed/surprised/entertained at what they saw and be actually interested in getting to know more about the sport.

I feel like this 1-2wk window will probably be the most important in the history of MMA, promotionally speaking. And with the revamp Bellator are doing (not just their signing, check out their addtl programming that is actually very fucking good) they have a pretty good chance of snatching a good amount of those first time viewers. If they play their cards correctly, which they seem more apt to do at this point than UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885064030867656704
:wtf2:wtf2:wtf2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Makwan Amirkhani said in a Finnish media interview that November could be the right time for him to return to the Octagon. Very much looking forward to that!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Weak card, but as always potential for great fights


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Tony Ferguson saying that Conor was avoiding making eye contact with him at the LA presser because he was scared. :lol

Maybe it's because you're not that important at the moment, Tony?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I genuinely wouldn't be shocked if Conor didn't know who he was.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Meh, Conor is a cerebral dude who does his research, he knows who Tony is plus he spoken of him before in the past. He's just ignoring him because he's ona fucking mega press tour at the moment. Even Tony knows Conor isn't ignoring him cause hes scared haahah


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Conor definitely knows who Ferguson is, the guy is arguably who he'll fight on the New Year's Eve card. Like people have said before, he's just way too focused on Mayweather and Ferguson knows that too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Conor V Ferguson would not be to dissimilar to the Conor V Eddie Alvarez fight. Tony is far to easy to hit. I would be surprised if the fight got out of the first round. Tony was very nearly finished by Lando Vanatta ffs, Conor would destroy him with relative ease

Personally i do not think we will ever see Conor fight in the octagon again. I do not see how the 3-5 million basic he would make for a UFC fight will even slightly motivate him. Especially after he gets the 100+ million payday for being Floyds punching bag


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Personally i do not think we will ever see Conor fight in the octagon again. I do not see how the 3-5 million basic he would make for a UFC fight will even slightly motivate him. Especially after he gets the 100+ million payday for being Floyds punching bag


Same. if not forever he will take a long hiatus again. 

Tony, Khabib etc will take all the shit they want but then again McGregor will probably like " talk about my bank account not my legacy "


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Same. if not forever he will take a long hiatus again.
> 
> Tony, Khabib etc will take all the shit they want but then again McGregor will probably like " talk about my bank account not my legacy "


Not much of a legacy to talk about he'll be remembered as the guy who got schooled for a paycheck by mayweather. winning belts then running away from defending them isnt a legacy


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I like about Conor is he does what he says he'll do (unless I'm missing something), he said yesterday to Ariel (or the day before) that he's going to fight in the UFC before the year is done, I for one believe him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course Conor will fight again. He will just fight for more – He’s worth far too much for the UFC to fuck around – You think Viacom wouldn’t load up for him? 

Besides he’s only 28 and after he gets taken apart by Floyd will need MMA to stay relevant – He’s hardly fading off into the sunset coming off a boxing loss at that age.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Viacom are Bellator BTW, WME-IMG are the ones who now own the UFC.

Of course Conor is well aware of who Tony Ferguson is, they both have the same manager. :mj

I am still not entirely convinced he'll come back after the Mayweather fight. Price tag aside it's going to depend on how he fares on August 26th. If Floyd ends up completely embarrassing him then he'll probably have a massive chip on his shoulder and will want to prove to the MMA world that he's still got it. But IF he actually looks good against Mayweather then he might not feel interested and could ride off into the sunset filthy rich.

Of course if by some miracle Conor does actually defeat Mayweather then a rematch will for sure be on the cards. He might even get other boxing offers.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885471818743783425
Someone's actually sticking around for a change. :dana2

EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885348741598916609


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Dana gets so butthurt by anything these days, The way he lets personal feelings get in the way of business and promoting fighters to their full potential is just cringey to me.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like Joe Duffy, happy he's resigned with the UFC, with a little improvement I can see him cracking the top 10/15 of the LW division.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Not much of a legacy to talk about he'll be remembered as the guy who got schooled for a paycheck by mayweather. winning belts then running away from defending them isnt a legacy


Yawn.



Unorthodox said:


> Dana gets so butthurt by anything these days, The way he lets personal feelings get in the way of business and promoting fighters to their full potential is just cringey to me.


Who are you talking about? DJ?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Unorthodox said:


> Dana gets so butthurt by anything these days, The way he lets personal feelings get in the way of business and promoting fighters to their full potential is just cringey to me.


When has he not been liek that? Haha 





Genuinely suprised that DJ won that award, but very deserving


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885633361884176385


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> Not much of a legacy to talk about he'll be remembered as the guy who got schooled for a paycheck by mayweather. winning belts then running away from defending them isnt a legacy


Oh, it's a legacy alright. The legacy of a chickenshit loudmouth that could go run and hide behind Dana's skirt whenever it looked like he might have to get in the cage against somebody that could whoop him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Justin vs Eddie will be an insane fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jay Valero said:


> Oh, it's a legacy alright. The legacy of a chickenshit loudmouth that could go run and hide behind Dana's skirt whenever it looked like he might have to get in the cage against somebody that could whoop him.


Easy there killer......

He got battered and strangled by Diaz and asked for a rematch. He doesn't run, he goes to higher levels.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Easy there killer......
> 
> He got battered and strangled by Diaz and asked for a rematch. He doesn't run, he goes to higher levels.


yet he ran away from nate in the last 2 rounds in the 2nd fight


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Yawn.


 yawn all you want its the truth he's never once defended a title and i'd bet good money he never will


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> yet he ran away from nate in the last 2 rounds in the 2nd fight


I was just pointing out that he faced that which beat him.

I agree, he gassed and was inactive from the 3rd round to the finish. But he still got back in the cage.

But let's dig deeper. At 145 he beat Mendez (short notice, but still a win) then he beat Aldo and won the strap. He beat the baddest 145-er on the planet AND the most recent challenger. There was nothing left.

Then he goes up to 155. He tools and schools Eddie so hard that by fight time Eddie was a scared shitless turtle. Now yes he could have had a quick turnaround BUT, his GF got pregnant. As a man, you put shit on hold. He wasn't training, acting or doing media. He was becoming a father.

But look at 155 in that time. Eddie still hasn't recovered and Tony vs Khabib has fallen through multiple times. That had nothing to do with Conor. He said it himself, he's the most active champion in UFC. Not Ronda, DJ, Joanna or Jones could have said that.

He earned a break, took time and fought a challenger on a much higher level than he's ever seen. That's what he's been wanting. And when he get's back, Gathje, Tony and Diaz will be waiting.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I was just pointing out that he faced that which beat him.
> 
> I agree, he gassed and was inactive from the 3rd round to the finish. But he still got back in the cage.
> 
> ...


most active champ my ass he won the 145 belt then went off chasing 155 never defended it held the belt up chasing nate after he made him tap holding the 145 belt up even more he's doing the same shit at 155 now sorry but you arent a champ till you defend that belt winning it is all well and good but 0 defenses makes those titles damn near meaningless he has easily 2 guys that could be number 1 contenders in tony and khabib with barboza and hell throw lee in there


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Easy there killer......
> 
> He got battered and strangled by Diaz and asked for a rematch. He doesn't run, he goes to higher levels.


He had to go for a rematch and Dana had to make him go for the rematch. The sad part is, Nate is an idiot who thought if he tanked the 2nd fight, he'd get a 3rd trip to the bank. No way Conor or Dana were going to let that happen. Let me know when he faces a decent wrestler on a full camp or, ya know, actually defends a belt.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> most active champ my ass he won the 145 belt then went off chasing 155 never defended it held the belt up chasing nate after he made him tap holding the 145 belt up even more he's doing the same shit at 155 now sorry but you arent a champ till you defend that belt winning it is all well and good but 0 defenses makes those titles damn near meaningless he has easily 2 guys that could be number 1 contenders in tony and khabib with barboza and hell throw lee in there


Kind of ignoring the PREGNANCY. And yeah, compared to the rest of the champs at the time, Conor was fighting the most frequent.

Khabib has been injured and unhealthy for the last 3 YEARS. You're talking about a guy who posts pics of CHOCOLATE MOUSSE FAT CAKE on social media DURING FIGHT WEEK AND GETS HOSPITALIZED BECAUSE HE CAN'T MAKE WEIGHT! Fuck Khabib! Not to mention his record is hollow and full of Russian bums.

Tony never made a play for Conor, AT ALL. He killed RDA and said nothing to put himself over. He's a clear contender that's true but timing is everything and Conor's GF got pregnant. He had a legitimate reason to be gone.

Kevin Lee and Gathje just broke through, they need a little more seasoning. And Conor will be back in a few months time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Conor belt thin is silly, because at the end of the day it's not a fear of competition that has stopped him from defending him, it's just when he gets belts bigger opportunities immediately present themselves like a fucking video game almost lol

He wins the CW belts and immediately is presented a chance in the UFC. Certainly nobody is suggesting he should have stayed back to defend the belts. I mean sure he could have defended against Frankie, but defend a belt or win another belt. Seems like let's go for the other belt is the smart move. Is anyone going to disagree on this? From Conor's standpoint.Then he gets the LW belt and has a chance to fight Floyd fucking Mayweather certainly he shouldn't have thrown away all that money.

Does it suck that the other fighters have to wait for him to finish doing what he's doing. Sure, but at the end of it seems ridiculous to fault Conor for looking out on his best interests. It's doubly weird to hate on Conor and what he's doing with the belt when hardcore darling Khabib is never fucking around anyway. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Conor on fighting Khabib:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886188646273097729


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> The Conor belt thin is silly, because at the end of the day it's not a fear of competition that has stopped him from defending him, it's just when he gets belts bigger opportunities immediately present themselves like a fucking video game almost lol
> 
> He wins the CW belts and immediately is presented a chance in the UFC. Certainly nobody is suggesting he should have stayed back to defend the belts. I mean sure he could have defended against Frankie, but defend a belt or win another belt. Seems like let's go for the other belt is the smart move. Is anyone going to disagree on this? From Conor's standpoint.Then he gets the LW belt and has a chance to fight Floyd fucking Mayweather certainly he shouldn't have thrown away all that money.
> 
> Does it suck that the other fighters have to wait for him to finish doing what he's doing. Sure, but at the end of it seems ridiculous to fault Conor for looking out on his best interests. It's doubly weird to hate on Conor and what he's doing with the belt when hardcore darling Khabib is never fucking around anyway.



All dat ^^. 

Irrational Conor-haters are starting to rival the irrational Conor-nuthuggers in the numpty stakes.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

If I had to choose between fighting Frankie fucking Edgar, Tony fucking Ferguson, fucking Kebab or Floyd fucking Mayweather I'm picking Money Mayweather every day of the week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> If I had to choose between fighting Frankie fucking Edgar, Tony fucking Ferguson, fucking Kebab or Floyd fucking Mayweather I'm picking Money Mayweather every day of the week





Anark said:


> All dat ^^.
> 
> Irrational Conor-haters are starting to rival the irrational Conor-nuthuggers in the numpty stakes.


I mean definitely get the perspective of "I'm a fan, I don't care about Conor's pockets I want to see fights and he's hindering that" but at the same time fans should be able to wrap their heads around he's taking opportunities that shouldn't be passed over. It's not like he's never defended because he decided he wanted to go do some bit part acting. The man is getting an opportunity to set up his grandkids and beyond if he's smart. That shouldn't be turned down to appease a fan base that will be over him the moment he hits a rough patch.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lets get things back on track shall we........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886022849441312768
I have a feeling Frankie Edgar might pull off the upset here. That's an incredibly tricky first defence for Max Holloway IMO.

Also......



> *Gegard Mousasi* will make his Bellator MMA debut on *Oct. 20* against former middleweight champion *Alexander Shlemenko*.
> 
> Bellator officials announced the fight Friday. The *185-pound contest* will *headline Bellator 185* on Oct. 20 at *Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Connecticut*.
> 
> Also on the televised card, former light heavyweight champion *Liam McGeary* (12-2) will meet veteran *Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal* (21-6).


http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/20060950/gegard-mousasi-make-bellator-mma-debut-alexander-shlemenko-bellator-185


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dillashaw Garbrandt is gonna be nuts when it finally happens


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I have a feeling Frankie might pull off the upset here.


I would so fucking hate it if Edgar became champ just because Aldo's out. War Holloway!

Moose is gonna kill in Bellator! Beat the former champ and become no. 1 contender in one fell swoop.

What happened to Liam, he just fell off a cliff.



Jamaican said:


> Dillashaw Garbrandt is gonna be nuts when it finally happens


.........or it could be Evans vs Rampage :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh BTW, Joanne Calderwood was 2lbs over the limit today. :Hutz


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just really looked at it. How is it that UFC say that small fighters don't sell, but the double main event is 145 and 135?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For those of you who missed or want to re-watch the first fight......


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> For those of you who missed or want to re-watch the first fight.....


The fight was better than I remember. But damn it if Jones should've threw elbows when he had DC down on the cage. And the stalling got tiresome in the 5th. Still a good fight though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Just really looked at it. How is it that UFC say that small fighters don't sell, but the double main event is 145 and 135?!


Cause the UFC does 1000 shows a year and sometimes they are stuck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DEAR, GOD, WHAT A SICKENING THUD!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Lets get things back on track shall we........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886022849441312768
> ...


Both champions retain at UFC 217 imo.

I believe Holloway is ready to take on and beat fighters at the level of Frankie Edgar. With 10 fights won in a row if he's not ready to beat Edgar then he never will be but that's not the case here. Holloway is rangy and will catch Edgar on the outside with Frankie to which Frankie will try to use his wrestling, if Holloway neutralises that, it's gonna be a loooong night for Frankie.

As for Dillashaw, I believe he has more power than Dominick Cruz but he did not show anything in the Cruz fight to suggest that he'll be able to handle Cody Garbrandt's boxing. 

These two kids have taken their respective divisions by storm and they ain't letting go of them any time soon. Will be the most dominant champions in the company.

On another note most champions really only have one solid contender that they really need to beat to become like Jones, Silva and GSP were.

Stipe has to beat Ngannou, DC has to beat Jones, Holloway has to beat Frankie, Garbrandt has to beat Dillashaw. DJ and Joanna aren't losing any time soon so they got their strangholds on their respective divisions.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So guys, what are the odds of Calvillo not only winning today, but becoming a top contender? Not talking title fight, just asking if she can get by girls like Rose or Karolina.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well that was a bore.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Cavillo first UFC with 3 wins in 2017. 


I could see her fight Teicia Torres next


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT GUNNAR!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY SHIT Santiago slept Gunnar, Daaaaaam.




Never saw a fight of this guy before today, need to take notice, dude has some serious power.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

:crying:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gunni going down early makes me sad. But Galore Bafondo makes me happy! Cynthia is a fucking badass. She has the devil in her eyes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus christ did anyone else see this knockout, motherfucker slammed him on his head :done


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886642424990138369


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Great night of fights.

Not being funny but this was one of the best cards of the year so far, fucking amazing fights all round.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886642424990138369


Reminded me of this a little bit:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:sad:

That was a really fun card. The only fight that I found particularly boring was the one with the two fat Middleweights pretending to be Heavyweights. Those slobs need to hire a nutritionist pronto. :mj

Danny Henry vs. Daniel Teymur is a FOTY contender for me. It won't overtake Justin Gaethje's debut but twas a fun balls to the wall brawl. Those Teymur brothers sure love to feature in dull fights. :lol

I felt Cynthia Calvillo deserved the decision. Not only did she secure those two takedowns but she was able to sink in dangerous submissions both times, plus I felt she was lighting Jojo on the feet as evidence by Joanne's busted up face. She's still got some work to do before she's ready for the elite of the division though, she's not quite ready to step up just yet.

Galore Bofando with that Donkey Kong strength. :done

Both of John Kavanagh's fighters got knocked out cold. Was that a glimpse into August 26th? 8*D

Damn you Santiago Ponzinibbio, why did you have to ruin my parley! :armfold Mofo finished Gunni off with a jab as well. :krillin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's messed up that the SLAM KO didn't earn Galore a performance bonus.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've obviously seen fighters knocked out from their head hitting the canvas before, but never quite like that. That's an odd one.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Bastard eye-poked Gunni and took advantage.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jigsaw said:


> Bastard eye-poked Gunni and took advantage.


So, like every other KO Chuck Liddell ever had?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

He did it again before finishing Gunni, very disturbing:

https://gfycat.com/AlarmedHelplessCollie


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Gunni looked done either way, man that sucks... I really thought he could become a legit contender. It was a weird fight for him as well, I don't know why they didn't give him a better ranked fighter. Fuck...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bones lookin ripped as hell already :banderas


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

UFC 214>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Floyd vs conor.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bones coming back for his crown


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

EYe pokes fucking suck. Really need harsher penalties and enforcement, will change the way fighters use their hands.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887094462018662400
Dear lord please let Cain's body hold up during camp!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887094462018662400
> Dear lord please let Cain's body hold up during camp!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887398149198884866
:hogan


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cain can fuck off from title talk. He's fought twice in 2 and a half years and is 1-1.

Fuck off with that noise!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think they are betting on Francis beating JDS so they have a new contender, no way JDS get's a shot after he just lost in 1st round, Overeem is a little premature too. 



Fuck sakes Cain


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a bad feeling that Weidman is gonna get fucked up on saturday :mj2

Kelv just seems unstoppable right now and what a terrifying match up after dropping 3 in a row.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

please stay healthy Cain. "Healthy Cain" will be one of my big "what if's" in MMA history.

Eye pokes suck and the first and last were especially brutal, but nothing will come of Gunnar's appeal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One of the main reasons why I want Cain Velasquez to remain healthy is so the UFC don't end up rushing Francis Ngannou into a title shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887710590206136320









Not sure it's wise of them to go head to head with Canelo vs. GGG though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's likely the type of card only the people who watch every show will watch so it doesn't really matter as they'll watch it on demand later anyway. Plus one thing Conor/Floyd has shown is there isn't a huge overlap between Boxing and MMA fans. 

Ngannou could probably do with another big test before facing Stipe but getting past JDS will be the big test he needs to prove himself. There'll be a lot more interest in that then an Overeem rematch though. Hopefully if Stipe/Cain at least gets booked it gives time to do Ngannou vs Overeem. Or even Werdum to keep at least one alive as a challanger. All assuming he gets past JDS though. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Judging by recent rumours we may be getting Stipe vs. Brock instead.

Is Cigano still a solid test at this stage? He looked completely washed against Stipe. IF Ngannou knocks him into next week I am not exactly going to be overwhelmed with awe. I would of kept Roy Nelson and had Francis face him. Roy's not a world beater but he's a tough, stubborn warhorse who would of taken him the distance and shown us all what Ngannou is made of.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I saw that but do the dates work out with how long Brock had on his suspension? He's still got to sit out the rest of it once he declares himself available for competition again. If he does fight then it'll be a special attraction thing not vs Stipe. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not sure. I forgot all about Brock's suspension.

Special attraction? Brock vs. Bones :CENA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

seabs said:


> *I saw that but do the dates work out with how long Brock had on his suspension? *





Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I am not sure. I forgot all about Brock's suspension.


His suspension was retro dated to the fight date if I read the report correctly. He's been eligible since July 8th. I'm pretty sure if he does come back it won't be on such short notice that they'll actually put him through all the testing stages.

I think this goes through. Conor is still out, Ronda is still MIA, Punk is out, GSP has soured and Jones is fighting in 2 weeks. Brock is that old ride you can turn on during a rainy day and still gather a crowd.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stipe Miocic vs. Brock Lesnar
Michael Bisping vs. GSP

That could probably crack 1 million buys. Hell I'd throw in Cyborg vs. Holly Holm just for good measure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Somewhere out there... Makr Hunt is raging







Hope Stipe knocks this fuck out... *IMMIGRANT MENTALITY DAWG*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Stipe Miocic vs. Brock Lesnar
> Michael Bisping vs. GSP
> 
> That could probably crack 1 million buys. Hell I'd throw in Cyborg vs. Holly Holm just for good measure.


Bisping is still "hurt" and Brock's coming off a N/C and two losses, no way he leaps N'Ganno or Overeem.

Cyborg would have to get past his great test next Saturday. And even if she does, Holly's a vicious head hunting knockout savage who steamrolls everyone in her path!



Machiavelli said:


> Somewhere out there... Mark Hunt is raging
> 
> 
> Hope Stipe knocks this fuck out... *IMMIGRANT MENTALITY DAWG*


Why? Because Brock's bigger and badde than him? Or is the fact that no matter what, the results would be the same in a rematch?

Immigrants, what?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No it's the fact that UFC and Brock fucking totally screwed him over when they knew he was cheating. That's why he's suing them....Fucking obviously. 



And it's a Joe Rogan Podcast inside joke.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder if Brock returning could aid Mark Hunt's lawsuit. :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh wow, Almeida vs Rivera has sooo much potential


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Possibly a sad update. Brock's still got 5 months left in his suspension since he officially retired. That means his suspension was paused instead of running it's course. So I guess he'd be eligible in January as opposed to sooner.

I wonder who'll be ready to fight first, Brock or Bitchping?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why dont' UFC just make a speical expemtpino for him like they did the last time... :mj


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

STIOPIC WOULD FUCK LESNAR UP BELIEVE ME.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Saviorxx said:


> STIOPIC


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888101133272600576
Good. :armfold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888000423893839872
lel.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Lesnar vs Jones has been atop my dream fights list for a while (although Aldo vs Nate runs it close).

Feeding Brock to Stipe at this stage would be like that scene with the goat in Jurassic Park. Brock vs N'Gannou perhaps? Could be similar in spectacle to the Brock vs Carwin fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888101133272600576


Great news. Chiesa was done. Period.



Zydeco said:


> Feeding Brock to Stipe at this stage would be like that scene with the goat in Jurassic Park.


I wholeheartedly disagree. I've never seen Stipe in a grappling situation that's shown me that he could stop Lesnar from taking him down and holding him there. I know Stipe caught Werdum coming in, but that was a kamikaze, head-way-the-fuck approach. Compare that to Lesnar shooting in on Hunt who had no answer and you've got an interesting situation.

I know that Hunt is flat footed and Stipe isn't, but I'd still take Lesnar's shooting in over Stipe's chance at landing the kill shot while trying to defend.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stipe has a wrestling background, he'd be fine. Lesnar will go into turtle mode again once he gets tagged.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888129891455160321
:dana2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

But who gets top billing? Midget Man or Back-Out Bitch?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mighty Mouse vs. Ray Borg is the main event. Nunes vs. Schevchenko II is the co-main event.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

This just might be the PPV that gets below 100k buys


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.flocombat.com/article/59161-jon-jones-the-narrative-changes-at-ufc-214#.WXEibojyiCh

:jonjones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lesnar has non exsisten stand-up striking and well known for hate getting hit. Stopic will smash him on the feet, IMO.






Lol at least GDR is fighting at her home, can only imagine the reception she would get elsewhere


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Never thought a proposed card with 2 title fights could excite me so little. Barely managed to get hyped for Nunes/Shevchenko in the hours before the pull-out. DJ vs Borg just has me bitter that DJ vs TJ isn't a reality. Put Wonderboy vs Masvidal or something on there to make the card worth watching.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Lol at least GDR is fighting at her home, can only imagine the reception she would get elsewhere




















THE HITS WERE LATE!

THEY WERE LATE!​


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's also how she conducted herself after she won the belt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> It's also how she conducted herself after she won the belt


Oh that too. But it all started with several late shots.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC was always bound to be bad PPV sales wise, it's just after after Floyd/Conor, but of course this is also clearly Dana punishing DJ for not taking the TJ fight and Nunes for pulling out of 213 lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't sleep on Rivera v Almeida on saturday. What a fucking fight.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder who the first person to use the 'don't sleep on' or 'people are sleeping on...' phrase. I'm sure its prevalence in MMA chat is a fairly recent thing.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Anark said:


> I wonder who the first person to use the 'don't sleep on' or 'people are sleeping on...' phrase. I'm sure its prevalence in MMA chat is a fairly recent thing.


Pretty sure Rogan used to use it quite a bit. I'd imagine that's where it became part of the lexicon.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

$100 multi on Jones, Cowboy, Maia and Evinger. If this pays off I'm going to win 7 grand wens3 

I also decided I'm going to buy 215 to show support to DJ. Which of course means it will be the most boring UFC card in living memory :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> $100 multi on Jones, Cowboy, Maia and Evinger.


:Hutz

Good luck.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Next week :mark


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> :Hutz
> 
> Good luck.


:mj2 i know, brother, I know. But man if I win :rusevyes 

Also, I've got a hell of a sig waiting for you :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's rumours going around that Robert Whittaker might be out till 2018. IF true then I expect the Bisping vs. GSP fight to headline MSG.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> There's rumours going around that Robert Whittaker might be out till 2018. IF true then I expect the Bisping vs. GSP fight to headline MSG.


https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/7/...edial-ligament-injury-to-left-knee-at-ufc-213

Looks like it is true. Whittaker is the worst interim champion ever holding up the entire division like this. He is blatantly shit scared of fighting the real champ Bisping :smile2:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/7/...edial-ligament-injury-to-left-knee-at-ufc-213
> 
> Looks like it is true. Whittaker is the worst champion ever holding up the entire division like this. He is blatantly shit scared of fighting the real champ Bisping :smile2:












He went four & half rounds with that injury and still managed to beat Romero. :done


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> He went four & half rounds with that injury and still managed to beat Romero. :done


The real champ Bisping has fought for years with one eye but it didn't stop ridiculous ducking accusations being thrown at him.

Jokes aside i really do hope Bisping gets the fight he was originally offered against GSP


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The real champ Bisping has fought for years with one eye but it didn't stop ridiculous ducking accusations being thrown at him.
> 
> Jokes aside i really do hope Bisping gets the fight he was originally offered against GSP.


Bisping has been locked in a cage with Rashad Evans, Chris Leben, Dan Henderson (twice), Wanderlei Silva, Sexyama <3, Chael Sonnen, Briann Stann, Vitor Belfort, Tim Kennedy, Cung Le, Luke Rockhold (twice) and Anderson Silva. Yet if you were to believe the internet he's this crafty duck merchant who avoids fighting the best in the division. :silva:gsp


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's hard to duck when you're on the low end of middle of the pack. But once you're on top you're expected to get off your ass and face the top 5. Not hide and bitch until everyone is wiped out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Weidman vs. Gastelum stare-down at the weigh-in looked like man vs. boy. :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC is punishing Edmonton for them being hard asses about what they demanded for their card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> UFC is punishing Edmonton for them being hard asses about what they demanded for their card.


What?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Those poor Canucks being punished with two title fights on the same card. My heart bleeds for them........


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:hmmm


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> That Weidman vs. Gastelum stare-down at the weigh-in looked like man vs. boy. :done


It's a big shame Gastelum can't control his weight at welter as i think he would be a title contender their but at middleweight he's just too small.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> What?


The Edmonton building demanded at least a title fight and it had to be a PPV or a FOX show. Otherwise they said they didn't want a UFC show.

Forgot how bloody early these FOX shows start.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cowboy with that walkoff KO!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Cowboy with that walkoff KO!!!!


Was waiting for him to twerk then ride the bull!

Also nice KO debut over Netal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was an great peformance by Rivera, think one more win against someone like Lineker will put him in title contention, or he could fight Cruz, but don't think he would win


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Villante looking legit surprised he lost that fight. Fucking clown, His work rate and cardio are terrible


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know this isn't breaking news.....but fuck the pacing of UFC cards.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Villante threw that fight away. He had Cummins dizzy in the first with 3 or 4 unanswered shots to the head he didn't pour it on. Cummins came back and swung a big stick at him for 2 rounds.

Dat cut!

NO PUSSY ON THIS CARD! THE FUCK!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the king of the cage canvas at UFC 200 was so awesome.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck DC - :jonjones



I CAN't WAIT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wide Man is a lot less explosive these days.

Wish Kelvin would stick him more often.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good to see Chris finally get a win, Kelvin was just way too outsized here, lose some fucking bodyfat and go to 170.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Delighted For Weidman. Don't get the hate towards the guy tbh. His 3 losses were all against top class guys. The Rockhold fight was close until that stupid wheel kick and he was arguably winning in the Yoel and Mousse fights until ruthless knees to the head. Saying that his Dad is a complete bellend though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What the fuck was with that narrative of a post fight interview?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Weidman vs Jacare and perhaps Kelvin vs Wonderboy at 170


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a fantastic card. One of the best of the year!

Alex Oliveira with that perfectly timed walk off KO. :ken

Jimmie Rivera looking like a future Bantamweight title challenger. Notice how as soon as Rivera called out Dominick Cruz he immediately dropped the analyst role and morphed into heel mode. :lol I hope that fight gets made, I like Dom and all but he really shouldn't be allowed to sit out and wait for another title shot.

Lyman Good vs. Elizeu Zaleski dos Santos =























Just for the record I had dos Santos winning 29-28.

Patrick Cummins is one tough bastard. For a dude that looks like Bronson he sure fights like him. All blood and guts. :hardy

I wasn't blown away by Chase Sherman. He looked like a decent enough Heavyweight, nothing special IMO.

Eryk Anders looks promising. He's one to keep an eye on.

I don't like making excuses for fighters but I feel like Gastelum was a little undersized tonight. Chris was able to manhandle him quite easily, perhaps it's time to start figuring out a diet plan so Kelvin can drop back down to Welterweight. Or maybe he just needs to bulk up a little and start hitting the weights. Either way I see him having a hard time with grappling based Middleweights. I will say this though, Kelvin can sure crack, his power is no joke.

Chris looked good tonight. I knew it was too early to write him off completely, he's just been in there with the best in the division. This should be a real confidence booster for him.

I am glad I stayed up to watch this card. It's always the ones I am least interested in that end up delivering.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW the more I see of Jon Jones, the more I am growing to hate him. He's really starting to annoy me now. I really hope Cormier humbles him next week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> BTW the more I see of Jon Jones, the more I am growing to hate him. He's really starting to annoy me now. I really hope Cormier humbles him next week.


I have never liked the guy. Unbelievable talent in the octagon but in normal everyday life he is a vile coward of a man. The guy run away from the scene of a car accident that he caused without bothering to check if the female he crashed into was o.k then point blank refused to accept he had done anything wrong. No excuses can be made for that sort of behaviour. Just a selfish arrogant shit stain of a person. Hope DC destroys him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

And there are people on this forum that would use the exact same description you gave for Jon to Cormier..... fucking unbelievable.

Think both guys camps are done, so theres only the issue of making weight and Jon Jones fucking up before the fight, fingers crossed.








Btw check out this slick head movement, would have made Edmund rpoud


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Jones was gonna screw up, his "out" was a couple weeks ago when his mother passed away. Maybe he'll use that as a fire under him....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is David Branch any good? I don't think I've ever seen him fight before. I am a bit surprised they matched Luke Rockhold up with him for his return, although I suppose they did try to make the Mousasi fight happen first.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The only fight Ive seen from him was his debut against Jotko and was one of the most boring fights of the year. Rest of his fights are in WSOF. I'd pickRockhold easily if he actually takes this seriously.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Gastelum needs to get his shit together and go back to 170, he could be a champion there.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Donnie said:


> $100 multi on Jones, Cowboy, Maia and Evinger. If this pays off I'm going to win 7 grand wens3


Is that because you think they'll actually win or is that because it's only offering the best odds relative to the actual chance they'll win? :lenny2 The only one I wouldn't chuck anything on is Evinger.

Btw, if you bet with Ladbrokes they would have given you 8.2 grand brother. Your bookie is stiffing you. :subban2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Chris Weidman: "I'm the champion, everyone knows that."

Apparently said after the fight, I didn't stick around for the interviews. A tad delusional, yeah? I was happy to see Weidman get a win, good fighter and seems like a decent guy, and I felt like he had more in the tank. He just broke a 3 fight losing streak (where he got finished in every one).

But hopefully he gets a few more high profile wins and gets to fight Bisping, it's a fight I'd like to see. Honestly I'm pro any fight where Bisping can get his ass handed to him- just about anyone in the middleweight top 10. Does anyone else remember when he asked to fight #12 ranked 46 year old Dan Henderson? And he nearly got KOed? Twice? I remember.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't like Bisping but Weidman was so random... Dude you was on 3 fights loosing streak


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Weidman is impossible to like, he's such a douchebag. And my god his coaches; Serra and Longo, just moronic meatheads who spout drivel.

How do you get KO'd three fights in a row yet still talk endless shit and act like you're the Champ? What an absolute muppet.

And is it just me or is it really weird to thank god, and then immediately follow it up by saying screw everyone else?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Flay said:


> Is that because you think they'll actually win or is that because it's only offering the best odds relative to the actual chance they'll win? :lenny2 The only one I wouldn't chuck anything on is Evinger.
> 
> *Btw, if you bet with Ladbrokes they would have given you 8.2 grand brother. Your bookie is stiffing you.* :subban2


:wow Thanks, Flay, I'll use them from now on. 

9 times out of 10 I bet on the odds because I'm an idiot who wants easy money :lol and this case there is a LOT of money to be made. Truth be told really do think Jones and Maia will win. Cowboy will get murked by zombie Robbie, and Evinger is probably going to die but at the same time she's pretty good and this is MMA and nothing is ever 100%, so I figured I give it a shot.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Weidman is impossible to like, he's such a douchebag. And my god his coaches; Serra and Longo, just moronic meatheads who spout drivel.
> 
> How do you get KO'd three fights in a row yet still talk endless shit and act like you're the Champ? What an absolute muppet.
> 
> And is it just me or is it really weird to thank god, and then immediately follow it up by saying screw everyone else?


THE Chris is pretty fucking annoying with his entire "I beat Sliva therefore I'm the best ever" Cuckhold used his head for a speed bag. Yoel broke his brain and the Moose finished him off. Dude just beat Kelvin, who is really good and a future champ, but he's in the wrong weight class and he was outmatched and outgunned, so this victory doesn't prove anything. He needs to go on a win streak for the next 3-5 fights then he can ask for a shot

Also, fuck him for thinking he can have the next shot over Bobby Knuckles. That's a special level of delusion


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol @ Weidman calling out the Champ after beating a guy who is like 5 inches shorter, and Gastelum still nearly KO'd him, had that round been 20 seconds longer chances are Gastelum was getting the W. I'd love Jacare to end Weidman if they're matched up next.

Gastelum is legit though, one of my favourite fighters and I'd put money on him becoming WW champion tbh. I just really hope he can get his diet in check.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> THE Chris is pretty fucking annoying with his entire "I beat Sliva therefore I'm the best ever" Cuckhold used his head for a speed bag. Yoel broke his brain and the Moose finished him off. Dude just beat Kelvin, who is really good and a future champ, but he's in the wrong weight class and he was outmatched and outgunned, so this victory doesn't prove anything. He needs to go on a win streak for the next 3-5 fights then he can ask for a shot
> 
> Also, fuck him for thinking he can have the next shot over Bobby Knuckles. That's a special level of delusion


100% Its actually quite annoying that Chris is talking like that when he had been on the skid he was. Rocky raped him, Yoel flat out murdered him, and Moose crushed him. Kelvin is a good fighter, but as you said wrong weight class. It looked like a HW vs. a WW in there and Kelvin was still holding his own and nearly won the damn fight. 

Its awkward that some of these guys at MW talk shit about Bisping choosing fights but then act like they're entitled to Title fights just because. Rockhold gets KO'd in the first and then refuses to fight, and pulls out of a fight but still acts like he's entitled to a Title fight. And Weidman gets murked three fights in a row and acts like he's still The Champ. It makes Whitaker even more likable; he hasn't been sulking or talking shit he just went out there and beat two of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

ye Weidmann is a ***


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> And there are people on this forum that would use the exact same description you gave for Jon to Cormier..... fucking unbelievable.


Would they have any evidence to support that claim though? I have no issue with hating on somebody because they come across as a prick but with Jones the evidence is totally undeniable that the guy is a classless prick



Rookie of the Year said:


> Does anyone else remember when he asked to fight #12 ranked 46 year old Dan Henderson?


I am quite sure that the like of Dana, Ariel and Joe Rogan have all confirmed on multiple occasions that Bisping never once asked for that fight. He was offered it. Why that fact is so hard for many people to accept and understand i dont know


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Would they have any evidence to support that claim though? I have no issue with hating on somebody because they come across as a prick but with Jones the evidence is totally undeniable that the guy is a classless prick
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure that the like of Dana, Ariel and Joe Rogan have all confirmed on multiple occasions that Bisping never once asked for that fight. He was offered it. Why that fact is so hard for many people to accept and understand i dont know


They give literally no other reason than "he acts like he's a good person and always tells us", :lmao like that's literaly what they say and they think that justifies calling Cormier a pussy and a scumbag., and I get why that can be pretentious but given the opponenet he is facing, it's pretty understabable. Makes no sense


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

fuck DC :jonjones


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

If this entire card stays intact I'll post my nudes online


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kailin Curran's on the prelim prelims? :moyes8


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

My dick works. My. Dick. Works.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fight week baby let's go :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889634707406807044
:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Romero and Rockhold randomly beefing on twitter





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889256313414397953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889470359321366528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889479193603473408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889508175539572736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889519848795103232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889521874702565378


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I say Yoel got him on the ropes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I swear between Bisping, Rockhold, Weidman and Romero. Middleweight has the funniest and cringe trash talking in all of UFC. :lmao :lmao Put Silva in there too 

Interesting characters



Romero won that 10-9




Edit - Moose would be in there too if he stayed :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 215*
> 
> Demetrious Johnson vs. Ray Borg
> Amanda Nunes vs. Valentina Shevchenko II
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/07/rafael-dos-anjos-vs-neil-magny-mitch-clarke-vs-alex-white-headed-to-ufc-215-in-edmonton


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

215 turning out to be a decent card


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bones humbled Luke Thomas :jonjones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Watching the conference now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890314680958197760
Jones looking like a brick wall... not bad surprise please


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Bones humbled Luke Thomas :jonjones


What?



Machiavelli said:


> Watching the conference now.


There's a conference on now?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really fun press conference. I only have one gripe, and it's the same as it always is, the interviewers make it seem as if this is a one fight show. We have 3 Titanic title fights on Saturday, but you wouldn't know it from the questions asked.

Wish they'd toy with the formula a bit to maximize input from more competitors.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Jones looking more like the laughing Jordan emoji every day.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Really fun press conference. I only have one gripe, and it's the same as it always is, the interviewers make it seem as if this is a one fight show. We have 3 Titanic title fights on Saturday, but you wouldn't know it from the questions asked.
> 
> Wish they'd toy with the formula a bit to maximize input from more competitors.


Is the Cyborg/Evanger fight a titanic title fight?? Really? How much do you wanna hear them talk? 



The press conferences are perfect just the way they are, Jones/DC is the main attraction so they'll obviously get more questions. 














Man never knew Jones didn't like Luke Thomas, Luke has been one of the Jones biggest defenders. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Is the Cyborg/Evanger fight a titanic title fight?? Really? How much do you wanna hear them talk?
> 
> The press conferences are perfect just the way they are, Jones/DC is the main attraction so they'll obviously get more questions.


Well, believe it or not, I didn't know that Cyborg's fight with Tonya was a title fight. I thought UFC would do a 4 woman tournament of sorts. They showed restraint by not just giving the gold to Cyborg.

Just saying that a little more shine could be shown to other champs and fighters. Who knows, you could make an unlikely star out of someone. Moose wasn't on my radar until he got some mic time. "Must I dye my hair blonde?"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cyborg/Tonya doesn't make my top 6 fights on this weekend's card.

I refuse to acknowledge the UFC women's 145 division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I refuse to acknowledge the UFC women's 145 division.












They've got the right women in place and are picking up the pieces after GDR cheated and fouled her way to a belt, then quit because CYBORG!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How do they have the right women in place?*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Drawing power at 145 for the women will be dependent on a lot of bantamweights jumping up until they can establish some stars not named Cyborg. I'd definitely still like to see Holly and Cyborg if Holly can string together a few more wins and get properly back on track. 

So fucking pumped for Saturday night now. Just keep Jon away from vehicles/nightclubs and keep DC away from AKA sparring/fast food restaurants and we should be good to go.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Drawing power at 145 for the women will be dependent on a lot of bantamweights jumping up until they can establish some stars not named Cyborg. I'd definitely still like to see Holly and Cyborg if Holly can string together a few more wins and get properly back on track.
> 
> So fucking pumped for Saturday night now. Just keep Jon away from vehicles/nightclubs and keep DC away from AKA sparring/fast food restaurants and we should be good to go.


Who in UFC do you see moving up to 145 and who from Invicta do you see getting drafted? Obviously Holm has been there and Anderson is a chosen one for the future, but who do you see being around? I don't follow Invicta so I don't know names and talent levels is why I ask.

And yes, FUCK YES, Saturday!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Who in UFC do you see moving up to 145 and who from Invicta do you see getting drafted? Obviously Holm has been there and Anderson is a chosen one for the future, but who do you see being around? I don't follow Invicta so I don't know names and talent levels is why I ask.
> 
> And yes, FUCK YES, Saturday!


I don't follow Invicta either so I have no idea. Surely they've got a few stars there who can grow organically in the UFC with the right opportunities. As for the UFC 135 division, Holly is definitely an option to move up. Pena would most likely be able to handle herself at 145 too. Hopefully this featherweight division actually works out now. They really should have waited for Cyborg rather than rushing that Holm vs GDR fight. 

Definitely more interested in seeing a flyweight division brought in for the women. Joanna needs new challenges, and 125 is probably doable for the likes of Valentina. It would also facilitate bringing in Mackenzie Dern, who UFC would undoubtedly see a star in.

Regarding Saturday, I have this sinking feeling that something's going to happen to a main card fight. I won't be able to rest easy until Jones and DC are actually in the cage. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Definitely more interested in seeing a flyweight division brought in for the women. Joanna needs new challenges, and 125 is probably doable for the likes of Valentina. It would also facilitate bringing in Mackenzie Dern, who UFC would undoubtedly see a star in.


That's another thing I'm looking forward to. 125 is hopefully gonna be so much smoother than 145 has gone. The only thing that concerns me is that 125 will just be 115 only not drained. I'm looking for new faces and I just think it'll end up being Claudia's division unless a Valentina makes the jump like you said.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Solid odds this weekend to make some money. Not going crazy but definitely laying some juice. Really sweet value for DC at +250.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Please make weight....................




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890734571943108608


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

7.5 in a day is nothing for 99% of fighters.

Let's hope Cormier isn't in that other 1%. I'm not to worried.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Its nothing if that's ALL you have to cut, but who knows how much he has already had to cut prior. Although if I remember correctly, the California commission adopted that early weigh in rule where they weighed the fighters like a month out then again 2 weeks out, and Cormier seemed ok so that's promising


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Its nothing if that's ALL you have to cut, but who knows how much he has already had to cut prior. Although if I remember correctly, the California commission adopted that early weigh in rule where they weighed the fighters like a month out then again 2 weeks out, and Cormier seemed ok so that's promising


Better get that lucky towel ready....


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Please God let DC make weight.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Both DC (205) and Jones (204.5) have made weight. Main event is on.

Now take Jon's car keys away


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Swissblade said:


> Both DC (205) and Jones (204.5) have made weight. Main event is on.
> 
> Now take Jon's car keys away


:woo oh god it's actually happening :woo


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

???


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The fact that this fight is ACTUALLY happening might be the most shocking thing in combat sports since Buster Douglas knocked out Tyson.


I'm almost expecting Daniel Cormier to slip on the wet floors of his Hotel's snack bar and tear his quad sometime tonight...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Daniel Cormier* vs. Jon Jones II
> *Tyron Woodley* vs. Demian Maia
> *Cristiane Santos* vs. Tonya Evinger
> *Robbie Lawler* vs. Donald Cerrone
> ...


In my humble opinion. :uhoh2

I would love for Demian Maia to prove me wrong and dethrone Woodley. He deserves to win that title so much.

That Oezdemir fella is making me nervous. He's suddenly become the Light Heavyweight wildcard. I wouldn't be shocked if he ends up putting Jimi to sleep.

I was rolling with Cowboy for a good while but after hearing and seeing Lawler at the press events this week he looks back in killer mode. I just hope his chin hasn't evaporated. Not sure how I feel about him being a closet Cena fan though. :mj

Knight vs. Lamas has the potential to steal the show. Everyone seems to sleeping on that fight.

Bones dissing Luke Thomas on Wednesday was so random, he's been his biggest defender for years. :CENA

BTW that blonde chick BT Sport have flown out to cover the card is quite tasty. :bbrown3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still not there yet, Jones can still crash into an orphanage or something, and DC might got to hospital from that weigh cut.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> I would love for Demian Maia to prove me wrong and dethrone Woodley. He deserves to win that title so much.


It always irks me when this type of stuff is posted. If he wanted a title he would have given a shit vs Silva. He didn't. Yes he's EARNED a title shot and yes he can WIN the title. But he does NOT DESERVE to win.

People said that crap when Tate won too. Gets under my skin.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, shame on Demian Maia for being unable to defeat Anderson Silva during his prime. :silva


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Yes, shame on Demian Maia for being unable to defeat Anderson Silva during his prime.


He stood there for 25 minutes watching Silva dance. Sonnen rag dolled Silva for 22 minutes. Notice a difference?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thinj he just means he is rooting for Maia


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> He stood there for 25 minutes watching Silva dance. Sonnen rag dolled Silva for 22 minutes. Notice a difference?


Yeah, Sonnen's a wrestler and that's always been Silva's Achilles heel. Maia wasn't the first or last person to be hypnotised by Silva's athleticism during his prime. I am not going to hold that against him. If you want to that's your prerogative.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Thinj he just means he is rooting for Maia


Which is fine but saying he deserves a belt is ridiculous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Demian is way different fighter than he was back then, 17 fights ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Demian is way different fighter than he was back then, 17 fights ago.


I agree, this the best Maia ever. If he wins tomorrow he wins. But until then he doesn't deserve a title. This isn't WWE were you get a title just for being around for a long time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Which is fine but saying he deserves a belt is ridiculous.


Why? He's an incredibly likeable and respectable guy who's busted his ass for years. And on top of that he's done it the old fashioned way by mostly sticking to Jiu-Jitsu. There's nothing wrong with saying a man like that deserves to win. It would be the culminating achievement of all his hard work.

Stop crawling up my ass. I picked Woodley to win ffs.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Rooting for DC and Maia but I think both will lose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree, this the best Maia ever. If he wins tomorrow he wins. But until then he doesn't deserve a title. This isn't WWE were you get a title just for being around for a long time.


He never said Maia deserved to win *MORE* than Woodley, this is nitpicking to the extreme


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Machiavelli said:


> He never said Maia deserved to win *MORE* than Woodley, this is nitpicking to the extreme


BB said he deserves to win the title. But in sport (especially one vs one sports like this) you get what you deserve unless you are cheated. You can't deserve something if you can't/don't win it. It really is that simple.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You can absolutely deserve something and not get it. Especially in sports like MMA, where fights are decided arbitrarily unlike football where there are brackets and also other factors such as money come into it. Look at who get's the title shots for example. But I guess in this case, saying a fighter deserves to win the belt is the wrong word to use. It just seemed obvious he meant he was rooting for Maia to win since he ACTUALLY picked Woodley to win tomorrow, but that' his fault for using the wrong word I guess.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> BB said he deserves to win the title. But in sport (especially one vs one sports like this) you get what you deserve unless you are cheated. You can't deserve something if you can't/don't win it. It really is that simple.


That's it. That's why I was highlighting EARNED vs DESERVED.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jesus Christ, I am sorry I even bothered now. Didn't realise it was a crime to say someone deserved to win.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bets are placed, event is ordered and the fridge is full. LETS FUCKING DO THIS


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Post proof of your bet Donnie :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GOD BLESS! 115?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Got a lot of money on this card too, made a few bets, thought it was worth the occasion. LETS GOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> Post proof of your bet Donnie :mj



Pending 12:30 


MMA - UFC - UFC Matches
Robbie Lawler v Donald Cerrone
Match
Donald Cerrone
@ $2.35 (Win)
Date: 30/07/2017 12:30

Pending 13:00 


MMA - UFC - UFC Matches
Cris Cyborg v Tonya Evinger
Match
Tonya Evinger
@ $8.00 (Win)
Date: 30/07/2017 13:00

Pending 13:30 


MMA - UFC - UFC Matches
Tyron Woodley v Demian Maia
Match
Demian Maia
@ $2.75 (Win)
Date: 30/07/2017 13:30

Pending 14:00 


MMA - UFC - UFC Matches
Daniel Cormier v Jon Jones
Match
Jon Jones
@ $1.36 (Win)
Date: 30/07/2017 14:00




Bet Type: Multibet
Price: $70.31 FX 
Stake per lines: $100.00
Number of lines: 1
Total Stake: $100.00
Bonus Bet Redeemed: $0.00
Returns: - 

Placed On: 29/07/17 00:33

:mj2 I wish I was lying and this was a dumb joke, but its fucking not :cmj2

Are you betting?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

some of those will win, but all???? Don't hold your breath.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Daniel Cormier* (c) vs. Jon Jones
*Tyron Woodley* (c) vs.	Demian Maia 
*Cristiane Justino* vs.	Tonya Evinger 
*Robbie Lawler* vs.	Donald Cerrone 
*Jimi Manuwa* vs.	Volkan Oezdemir
*Renan Barao* vs. Aljamain Sterling

My picks for the main fights the DC fight is more with my heart but I've put a 20 quid bet on him anyway, thinking of putting another 20 quid bet on Lawler to win by KO,TKO but we haven't seen much of him since USADA


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The biggest question is going to be about Jon Jones ' ring rust " but i refuse to even imagine Bones loosing this one 

less than 24 hours... prayers circle for nothing to happen


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I figured out why I have a natural instinct to dislike DC. In one of the recent Embedded videos you see him being all unnecessarily touchy-feely with people around him. He's always grabbing people's arms when he speaks, leaning in and invading personal space and all that jazz. The spoon-feeding his mate thing was awkward as fuck. He does this kind of thing a lot. He also acts like he's charismatic but without any genuine charisma. He's always got to be saying something but that something is rarely worth hearing. There's nothing particularly offensive about him but he just has an irritating manner. He probably invites himself to parties, that kind of thing.

Hoping for a good fight, but either result can lead to good things. We either have Bones back as champ which should be entertaining at least, or they set-up the trilogy fight. I also want Cyborg to win, but I will struggle not to chuckle just a little bit if after all the shite that's gone on, the drugs, the hype, the Ronda stuff, the complaining, the catchweights, and then she finally gets a 145lb UFC belt to go for, but gets caught and tapped out in the first. Might chuckle quite a lot if that happens tbh. Hope it doesn't though.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a small amount of money on Jones, Woodley and Cerrone, although I'd happily sacrifice the bet to see DC pull off the win. I'm a big fan of both Jones and DC but it would be nice to see the good guy win for once.

Can't remember the last time I was this excited for a card. Probably 194 with McGregor vs Aldo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Machiavelli said:


> You can absolutely deserve something and not get it. Especially in sports like MMA, where fights are decided arbitrarily unlike football where there are brackets and also other factors such as money come into it.


As I said in my earlier post - *unless they are cheated* then you get what you deserve. You don't deserve the title if you have a long career beating everyone but the champion. It just shows you weren't good enough in your time period to be a champion.

I think people do get carried away in sport. If they see a performer or team doing so wellm many times they say they deserve something. But in sport you have the opportunity to actually prove you deserve by going out there and winning it.



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Jesus Christ, I am sorry I even bothered now. Didn't realise it was a crime to say someone deserved to win.


It's not a crime. It's just wrong in many people's opinion. Don't be so sensitive if people decide to argue a point on a public forum :shrug


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Picks. Got a strong feeling Jones will make a point to finish a tired DC in the championship rounds.

Thinking of putting money down on some of these, but the last time I won money on UFC was Hendo KOing Boetsch. And of course I went 10/11 for my UFC 213 picks when I opted not to bet for once.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WAR DC










Let's do this shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> I have a small amount of money on Jones, Woodley and Cerrone, although I'd happily sacrifice the bet to see DC pull off the win. I'm a big fan of both Jones and DC but it would be nice to see the good guy win for once.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I was this excited for a card. Probably 194 with McGregor vs Aldo.


Really? I don't get the "see the good guy win" stuff. Especially since it's not like DC comes off like a really good guy in this Jones beef.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891327705421139969


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hold your breath everyone, neither DC or JJ has dropped out yet, the inevitable is coming.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

It's happening, so pumped

I'll probably catch it in the morning cause I know I'll fall asleep well before 4/5am lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Going to wake up for the main card around 4 or 5 am

Damn tomorrow is my birthday. I'm going to spend the day crying under my pillow if DC win :kurtcry :kurtcry2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Really? I don't get the "see the good guy win" stuff. Especially since it's not like DC comes off like a really good guy in this Jones beef.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Being opposite Jones is a good way for nearly anyone to come off as a good guy though

https://streamable.com/cdwbm

Hits a pregnant woman with his car and the only thing he thinks about is himself.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jones, Woodley, Cyborg. Those are wants and predictions.


----------



## HDR10Plus (Jul 27, 2017)

Jones vs DC 2 is actually happening. What a day. Best card of the year by far up to this point.

Maia by decision
Cyborg by KO/murder
Lawler by KO
Jones by submission


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Burkman has lost 4 in a row now, 37 years old time to hang it up mate


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> GOD BLESS! 115?


Face of a model, body of a superhero, heart of a warrior. Pretty sure I'm in love.

What a fight between Curran and Albu. Really good fights overall so far, actually.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Hoping Fili gets wrecked here, but it feels like a setup for him to go over.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Katar _looks_ like he was on a golf course two weeks ago.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol Fili <<<


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was a really good scrap in the women's fight. Albu is way too one dimensional at the moment though


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shot your way into a choke, brother.

Going to the ground with Ortega is a bad idea.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Very very good fight, and wow he locked that in quick, amazing.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Get this chump outta here Barao!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Man, I miss North-South knees.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Since my predictions are always wrong I'm gonna choose Cyborg, Woodley and Jones then hope for the opposite results.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Barao should fuck off to Bellator. 


Really good peformance by Sterling. 
















Potential fight of the fucking year coming up


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*RICARDO FUCKING LAMAS *


Excellent stoppage.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

A round of fighting doesn't get too much more exciting than that. Props to the skill of Lamas and the pure heart of Knight.

Knight protested that stoppage, but Beltran gave him more chances than most UFC refs would have. Plenty of times there where a standing TKO could have been called.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing prelims we;ve had, now for the main course. 




3 title fights to come :done


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Hick Diaz got dwain bramaged.

And now I can't find a stream that doesn't want me to sign up first.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> Hick Diaz got dwain bramaged.
> 
> And now I can't find a stream that doesn't want me to sign up first.


Looks like this guy on Youtube is doing something:






EDIT: Maybe it was just prelims. Damn, sorry.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very much enjoyed the prelims. 

Manuwa KO
Cerrone 
Cyborg KO
Woodley
Jones


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Looks like this guy on Youtube is doing something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have found something on reddit, but thanks for looking out.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh. SHIT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man I couldn't stop laughing :lmao Who the fuck is this guy. The white Rumble Johnson





Oezdemir GOAT


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shiiiit. Oezdemir via murder in the clinch. You rarely see such powerful shots in close range, but between this and the brutal elbows by Roberson on DWTCS last week, people are learning how to get it done.

My predictions are taking a pretty big hit here, glad I opted against betting. I completely overlooked Oezdemir, I think most people did. Dynamite to start the main card.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Who's next for Volkan? OSP? Glover?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cerrone/lawler up next, there's electricity in the air tonight...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They could easily give him a title fight off this, he beat OSP in his debut and Manuwa looked to be a lock for the next title shot before tonight.

Unless DC somehow wins and we go to a trilogy fight.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Rookie of the Year said:


> They could easily give him a title fight off this, he beat OSP in his debut and Manuwa looked to be a lock for the next title shot before tonight.
> 
> Unless DC somehow wins and we go to a trilogy fight.


I think if Bones wins, they try hard to make the Lesnar fight.

Now we get to see a test for post USADA Robbie.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Lawler's entrance :lol

Ain't no grave that can hold my body down


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> I think if Bones wins, they try hard to make the Lesnar fight.
> 
> Now we get to see a test for post USADA Robbie.


Oh for sure, they'll try for Bones vs. Lesnar. I reckon UFC will basically give WWE Ronda in exchange to put Brock on the New Year's card against Jones.

A lot's been made of USADA in relation to Robbie, I think he's just been in a lot of wars and Woodley could put anyone to sleep with a good punch.

Here we go!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Surprised Cerrone was able to weather the storm there.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really good, but not the classic I thought it'd be. It picked up in the 3rd to where I feel like a 5 rounder would have given the action I expected.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good fight.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

lmfaoooo how the fuck did Lawler won that ?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

dashing_man said:


> lmfaoooo how the fuck did Lawler won that ?


By winning the first and third rounds


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Bullshit decision Cerrone won rounds 1, 2 and 3 was 50/50


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cerrone won the first... if you think a takedown means more than storming someone with punches, elbows and knees for a couple of minutes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891384806189223936


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This is gonna be a beating.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> By winning the first and third rounds


he only won the first round. Got man handled in the 2nd and 3rd was a horse race but he was behind


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

here we go

Man V women


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Cyborg been asked to make her fights long :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They let the referee work looking like that?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

If my stream craps out....


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

wow

evinger surprised everyone here


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cyborg looks overrated.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And that was that.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

mad respect Evinger


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pure destruction


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

R.I.P Chester


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Respect to Evinger for getting in there, but it felt like Cyborg was toying with her. Every time she connected, Evinger went flying into the fence. I feel like she could have let go in the first and ended it, no worries.

Anik: "They're all coming after Cyborg now!" Who's "all"? Holm and De Rundamie went back to 135 (although I suppose Holly might opt to bounce between divisions). Evinger is really a 135er. The only person actually in the division besides Cyborg is Megan Anderson.

Ooh, Linkin Park is playing (RIP Chester). Time for another title fight!

Enjoyable show so far.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

LETS GO MAIA!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

We better get a finish, dammit. I don't wanna see these guys stare at each other for 5 rounds.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Woodley is up to his usual bullshit again.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Woodley is afraid of losing that title and fights like it if gsp is legit coming back he takes that belt back


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Perfectly gameplan by Woodley, phenomenal takedown defense. Would love to see GSP vs Woodley 

































Here we go







vs


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Who would have thought Woodley and Maia could be boring???

Ugh. Not sure I can watch Cormier - Jones.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Tyron Woodley better hope he co-mains for the rest of his career, because there's not a chance in hell I'd ever pay to see a main event with him in it. Even if he does face GSP.

Although, naturally, they'll stack the card in MSG, so there will probably be something to catch my eye.

Least strikes in welterweight title history. Fuck him.

Jones getting his title back babey! This should be fun


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy hell was TWood/Maia horrendous.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

If that supa fight happens Jones gonna eat Lesnar for breakfast


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

God help us all.






DC :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome result. Wish that I could have seen it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BONES!!!!!

Order is restored to the LHW division.

He's honestly as close to unbeatable as we'll ever get in MMA. I cant see anyone beating him ever. He just dispatched the undisputed second best LHW of this era.

DC is going to be hilarious going forward though. He's chucking a tantrum already, the guy cant deal with being inferior to Jones. I do feel sorry for him though, especially seeing him in tears like that. He's a GREAT fighter, one of the best LHW's of all time and maybe one of the best ever when you consider his success at HW at well, but he has to now accept the fact he's just second best.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE SCUM GOAT IS BACK*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

THE FUCKING GOAT


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for DC's 1997 Bret Hart promos now.

"You know, the way I look at things right now, I've been screwed by Jon Jones the Roid Boy, I've been screwed by these fans, I've been screwed by the UFC, and I've been screwed by you!"

_*shoves Dana White on his ass*_


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

And Bones called out Brock.:mark:

If that fight actually happens.:sodone


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why JJ broke the kayfabe at the end.. i thought their feud was "real"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They'll do Jones vs Brock at MSG UFC 217


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Why JJ broke the kayfabe at the end.. i thought their feud was "real"


Respect.

Most fighters have a code of honor. It's like a fraternity to them. They'll get heated in interviews to hype up the fight, but at the end of the day they respect each other for excelling at such a risky and challenging sport. Fighting is a strangely intimate thing when you think about it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jon ducking Oezdmir 


:jonjones


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Perfect main event. DC looked competitive, gained that confidence, then BOOM, that head kick shook him to the core. Jones was classy and emotional, Cormier was crushed with the realisation that he'll always be second best (that little tantrum revealed his true colours IMO, there's disappointment then there's throwing a bitch fit like that).

Jones going out of his way to get the final word in with a shout out to Brock Lesnar... fuck yeah, that's happening. Pity about USADA because it would have been perfect for the MSG card, but it doesn't fit with the testing window. Like I said, New Year's Eve/Day UFC card- Super Bowl is too close to Mania. Getting hyped!

Woodley-Maia shitshow aside, this was one of the best UFC cards in a long time.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JON GOAT JONES :bow 

Mr Blackbeard whenever you are ready, please change your name to "The Foot Fucking Master" Crying DC as your AV, and Jon as your sig.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jones is the fucking GOAT.

Poor DC realizing he's the Ronaldo to Jones Messi.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's brutal watching the good guy lose.

Hopefully awful things are still to come for Jones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Perfect main event. DC looked competitive, gained that confidence, then BOOM, that head kick shook him to the core. Jones was classy and emotional, Cormier was crushed with the realisation that he'll always be second best (that little tantrum revealed his true colours IMO, there's disappointment then there's throwing a bitch fit like that).
> 
> Jones going out of his way to get the final word in with a shout out to Brock Lesnar... fuck yeah, that's happening. Pity about USADA because it would have been perfect for the MSG card, but it doesn't fit with the testing window. Like I said, New Year's Eve/Day UFC card- Super Bowl is too close to Mania. Getting hyped!
> 
> Woodley-Maia shitshow aside, this was one of the best UFC cards in a long time.


Or maybe he just took a fucking baseball bat to the head and like 20 shots to the face. He was so out of it. GIve him a fucking break.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I won money on Jones but felt my heart breaking watching DC in the post fight interview. What a night. What a card.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

They really shouldn't have interviewed DC he took too many to the head and didn't know where he was at. That plus being emotionally distraught


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zydeco said:


> I won money on Jones but felt my heart breaking watching DC in the post fight interview. What a night. What a card.


 What we saw tonight was a sportsman realizing he will always be number two irrespective of how hard he works.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Or maybe he just took a fucking baseball bat to the head and like 20 shots to the face. He was so out of it. GIve him a fucking break.


It's not the crying and being disappointed that I'm picking on, it's the yelling shit across the cage and refusing to stand there while the announcement was read. That's not down to "being out of it", that's terrible sportsmanship. Trash move from DC.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been vocal about my dislike for DC and his (IMO) holier-than-thou attitude. But I'll be the first to admit I felt crushed watching him cry and talk about how its not a real rivalry. DC is one of the greatest of all time and he deserves nothing but respect.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Ace said:


> What we saw tonight was a sportsman realizing he will always be number two irrespective of how hard he works.


That's the saddest thing about this whole story. In any other time period, DC is number one. He just happens to be here at the same time as the baddest man to ever walk the planet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Also, Woodley should never get another PPV match again. Keep his shit on cable television, his title defenses have been such a bore.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He definetly fights not to lose, crazy he shut down a pure striker and grappler back to back. A true mixed martial artist


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Hopefully awful things are still to come for Jones.


What the FUCK?! His career going back to zero wasn't enough? He's served his time, lost it all and his mother died before he earned the world's respect and trust again. What more do you want? What kind of shit is wishing tragedy on someone?

********

Great night of fights. All my picks were on point. Damn Jones is the GOAT. Great run for DC though. The fight was damned good all the way.

Jimi got eaten alive and we have a new top 5 guy.

I thought Cowboy won with his stick and move, but Robbie just kept moving forward.

Maia lacks the heart, will and grit of a champion and that's why he'll never be champion. Woodley controlled the whole fight. I just wish he would have took his head off. Maia had no eyes and Woodley just GSP/Koscheck-ed the fight. But I just heard he threw his shoulder out in the second so he couldn't kill him. BUT, Maia just doesn't have the tools or the ability to win against a champion. I hope and pray that Woodley doesn't become GSP, that would kill the 170 division that Robbie, Hendricks and Rory built.

Cyborg makes everyone look like an amateur. Straight dominance!

War Jones!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> It's not the crying and being disappointed that I'm picking on, it's the yelling shit across the cage and refusing to stand there while the announcement was read. That's not down to "being out of it", that's terrible sportsmanship. Trash move from DC.


Yea I know what you were talking about, he said it himself he didn't even know waht happened, this is why Rogan said he wouldnt interview fighters after theyve been knocked out.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't mind the 170 fight too much. Had a small bet with a friend who I was watching the fight with, who's completely gay for Maia. It was pretty enjoyable watching all those takedowns fail as he angrily shouted at the screen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Yea I know what you were talking about, he said it himself he didn't even know waht happened, this is why Rogan said he wouldnt interview fighters after theyve been knocked out.


 What was DC's game plan in this fight? Jones clearly picked up on DC fainting to the left and took advantage of it. You'd think DC would have been better prepared after being obsessed with the rematch since his loss to Jones.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jon said it best 

"I want the best for him, I really do. I wish he was just man enough to realize that he's fucking around with the wrong era. He just so happened to come into the sport, he's 39 years old and he's fucking with a guy who's in his prime. That guy who honestly believes that it’s his era and does everything in his power to make sure it's his era."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DC looked amazing i thought in the first 2 rounds, had it 1-1. Clearly more calm and focused, but that's fighting, can switch in a blink of an eye


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think there will be a rematch sometime down the line. If DC is any chance to win, he needs to relax and be in a better mental space. He needs to better cover the tapes to exploit flaws in technique, like Jones did tonight. He was going fine until that one slip up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Are you talking about a third DC/Jones fight? Not happening. It's over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Are you talking about a third DC/Jones fight? Not happening. It's over.


 You think we won't see it in a few years time? Or do you think DC moves up?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think DC retires honestly, or goes up to heavyweight. 

































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891541421286502400
I thought this clusterfuck was over :done


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Ace said:


> Also, Woodley should never get another PPV match again. Keep his shit on television, his title defenses have been such a bore.


And he gets GSP at the Garden???? God help us.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> I think DC retires honestly, or goes up to heavyweight.
> 
> 
> I thought this clusterfuck was over


I see DC getting 1 more fight and going out on a win then retiring. IF he doesn't outright retire altogether.

Watching the post fight show AND the press conference, Woodley called it. They don't want any part of me. They're gonna give him Bisping. That's what happened here.

DANA SAID THAT BISPING WILL BE THERE TO FIGHT. Woodley disappointed I guess.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone know when Brock's suspension is even up?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm flip-flopping big time on Jones vs Lesnar. I felt confident that Jones would light him up on the feet, but those little chicken legs against that monster? Not so sure now. Brock could bully the fuck out of him on the mat if he could get him there, which I have to imagine he could. Please let this fight happen. I've wanted to see this fight for years.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

MMA is such a tough sport to even watch at times. I can't imagine having to deal with a loss that devastating and in front of so many people.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I see DC getting 1 more fight and going out on a win then retiring. IF he doesn't outright retire altogether.
> 
> Watching the post fight show AND the press conference, Woodley called it. They don't want any part of me. They're gonna give him Bisping. That's what happened here.
> 
> DANA SAID THAT BISPING WILL BE THERE TO FIGHT. Woodley disappointed I guess.


Fucking Dana literally said GSP is fighting at 170 last week lol. I know don't believe his lies but man I am so exhausted of this Bisping/GSP fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Anyone know when Brock's suspension is even up?


He's got 5 months of suspension left, BUT, the USADA window is 6 months of "surprise" testing time. Brock got a pass due to time constraints AND the fact that he hadn't failed a WWE test. They thought he was clean. But WWE was exposed by Lesnar getting caught when in a real fight.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> I think DC retires honestly, or goes up to heavyweight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dana: "That ship has sailed 100%"

Me: "Yeeeeaaahhh of course I believe you Dana! Who wouldn't?!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> He's got 5 months of suspension left, BUT, the USADA window is 6 months of "surprise" testing time. Brock got a pass due to time constraints AND the fact that he hadn't failed a WWE test. They thought he was clean. But WWE was exposed by Lesnar getting caught when in a real fight.


That rules out MSG then


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Natecore said:


> It's brutal watching the good guy lose.
> 
> Hopefully awful things are still to come for Jones.


Absolutely. I see a prison sentence in his future.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Fucking Dana literally said GSP is fighting at 170 last week lol. I know don't believe his lies but man I am so exhausted of this Bisping/GSP fight


It was set in stone till Maia and Woodley shit the bed.

"The ship on Bisping GSP sailed, then turned right the fuck around."

"When?"

"Round fucking 5!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP can be boring as shit too, so don't know why they have such a ahrd on for this Bisping fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> GSP can be boring as shit too, so don't know why they have such a ahrd on for this Bisping fight


GSP WAS THE MOST BORING CHAMPION IN UFC HISTORY. But because Canada and I guess the French-Canadian/International market always bought into him, he was always given a pass for the shittiest run of title fights ever. It's soooo convenient that everyone in the office ignores or forgets GSP is a chore to watch when the checks get cashed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why make all these interim belts when the two interim champions arent even going to fight each other....fuck


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> MMA is such a tough sport to even watch at times. I can't imagine having to deal with a loss that devastating and in front of so many people.


True. I'm sure it's an emotional time for Cormier, but at the end of the day he's a millionaire that lost a fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Phenomenal


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Phenomenal


True GOAT.

The FS1 crew were asking what's next since Lesnar is so far away, and Karen said the one fight we never got was the Rumble fight, and that's what I wanna see in the mean time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would much rather see Gus 2. Feel like Jones will do what Cormier did but worse.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Would much rather see Gus 2. Feel like Jones will do what Cormier did but worse.


205 is light right now, but Jan (Decision) and Glover don't equal title shot....

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never been so glad to hear Dana go back on his word than I am now regarding the whole Woodley/GSP/Bisping shit.

Woodley has completely stunk the place out in his last two title defences. 45 strikes in 25 minutes can barely be considered fighting. LEAST AMOUNT OF STRIKES IN WW TITLE HISTORY. You don't reward that level of non-aggression with a huge GSP fight in the Garden. I can't stand Bisping as a person, and he has his own issues as a champion, but at least he does fight when that cage door closes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I've never been so glad to hear Dana go back on his word than I am now regarding the whole Woodley/GSP/Bisping shit.
> 
> Woodley has completely stunk the place out in his last two title defences. 45 strikes in 25 minutes can barely be considered fighting. LEAST AMOUNT OF STRIKES IN WW TITLE HISTORY. You don't reward that level of non-aggression with a huge GSP fight in the Garden. I can't stand Bisping as a person, and he has his own issues as a champion, but at least he does fight when that cage door closes.


Not making excuses but Woodley said he threw his shoulder out in the second round. :draper2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Back with the Bisping stuff. This some ol' bullshit! 

Bobby Knuckles is the interim champion. If GSP wins, he's not fighting that guy. He leaves the division and then we have to hear that paper champion schtick all over again. 

Anyway, Jon is the greatest. I had a feeling he'd finish DC this time around. I didn't like seeing Cormier broken up like that at the end. He was giving Jon a run before he got clipped.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> The FS1 crew were asking what's next since Lesnar is so far away, and Karen said the one fight we never got was the Rumble fight, and that's what I wanna see in the mean time.


Did Rumble unretire and I missed it?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Not making excuses but Woodley said he threw his shoulder out in the second round. :draper2


Good. Is it too much to hope he actually tore it off the bone and will have to relinquish the title?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jay Valero said:


> Did Rumble unretire and I missed it?


No, but he's still a favorable no. 3 at 205. He's in a great spot as DC is no longer champ and Jones is a fresh challenge. I say if he came back he and Gus could have a eliminator fight to keep Jon occupied till Lesnar's time is up.



Rookie of the Year said:


> Good. Is it too much to hope he actually tore it off the bone and will have to relinquish the title?


Never wish serious injury on people. Not liking a fighter is one thing. Wishing harm is another. Let me ask you this, how do you feel about GSP or early Mighty Mouse?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> No, but he's still a favorable no. 3 at 205. He's in a great spot as DC is no longer champ and Jones is a fresh challenge. I say if he came back he and Gus could have a eliminator fight to keep Jon occupied till Lesnar's time is up.


Rumble doesn't care, though. Lesnar left for an easier gig that doesn't involve getting punched in the head. Rumble left to sit on his coach, eat funyuns, and smoke weed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Never wish serious injury on people. Not liking a fighter is one thing. Wishing harm is another. Let me ask you this, how do you feel about GSP or early Mighty Mouse?


Yeah, you make a fair point. I just want Woodley to be out of my welterweight title fights, a USADA ban or something would accomplish the same goal.

And I got annoyed at GSP and early Mouse as well, but they were never THIS inactive during their fights.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GOAT

Stupidly put Cyborg 2nd round KO which cost me £


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lesnar to Jon Jones: "Careful what you wish for, young man"*
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/lesnar-jon-jones-careful-young-man-48931634

My goodness I want that fight to happen :sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, you make a fair point.
> 
> And I got annoyed at GSP and early Mouse as well, but they were never THIS inactive during their fights.


I always do. :mj

Look at it this way. Before Thompson screwed the pooch, all of Woodley's fight were good or great. The first Thompson was a good fight that ended in a draw, no complaint there. BUT, instead of Thompson being Shogun to Woodley's Lyoto, killing him, Thompson stood there with no killer instinct, no will, no drive, no fire under his ass, no balls. He just shadow jump roped for half an hour. Yes Woodley could have turned it up but Thompson didn't engage. Woodley is a counter fighter, you can't counter if your oppoonent has no balls.

Now look at Maia, as one trick a pony as you could get. Silva had to deal with the same boring Maia that Woodley did. Only difference is that Anderson at least danced. Maia's really good, but he's a gatekeeper. That's all he'll ever be.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> GOAT
> 
> Stupidly put Cyborg 2nd round KO which cost me £


Lol same here, lost all my bets. :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*FUCK DC*

*Undisputed GOAT back on top. :jonjones :frankie

Lesnar isn't fighting until at least mania. Earliest possible scenario is February and WWE isn't letting him fight during Mania season. Spring/Summer 2018 is on but I'm still not convinced this isn't just Lesnar using UFC as leverage for a better WWE deal. Until he puts himself back in the testing tool I ain't buying it as anything more than that. That said I think UFC truly think it's on the cards and they realise they badly need big money fights with the current lay of the land. Jones/Lesnar would be huge. Can see them giving Oedzmeir a gimme title defence for Jones in the mean time to build Jones up further. No way he provides a real challenge for Jones and they won't want to wait another year for another Jones fight.

Fuck Woodley as well. Skipped through the fight after the 2nd round. Heck of a fighter though. DESERVING CHAMPION Maia looking pathetic though. Mock GSP/Bisping all you like but it's an infinitely better option than GSP/Woodley. Give Lawler his rematch and hope he ends his reign of terror. It shouldn't be a title fight but GSP/Whittaker is far more likely to happen than GSP/Romero.

Cyborg could have finishes that fight at any point. She's a beast but she's also facing bum and after bum so ya know...*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Lol same here, lost all my bets. :mj2


Did a $15 multi on the underdogs in the top 4 fights :mj2

But then did a $50 multi on the favourites in the top 4 fights :dance


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BornBad said:


> Going to wake up for the main card around 4 or 5 am
> 
> Damn tomorrow is my birthday. I'm going to spend the day crying under my pillow if DC win :kurtcry :kurtcry2


:gameon










I'm feeling bad for DC... poor guy looked on Suicidal Watch after the match even if you're a huge Jones fan it's was sad to see


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891524550889938944


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> My goodness I want that fight to happen


I see it happening in November at The Garden or end of December. *HOLY SHIT!* :mark

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

seabs said:


> Cyborg could have finishes that fight at any point. She's a beast but she's also facing bum and after bum so ya know.


You saying Evinger is a bum?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking DC man - Horrible to see him so emotionally broken like that. Hopefully he comes back and goes out with a win. Guy was obsessed with beating Jones but he's too good, for anyone most likely. Would like to see Gus get another crack at him though, would be better than watching Lesnar get absolutely clowned, assuming neither guy gets popped.

Tyron Woodley should be cut. I still hate that he ever got that bullshit title shot in the first place.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> I still hate that he ever got that bullshit title shot in the first place.


Like Condit, Edgar x2, Holm, Faber and Hendo? :hmm:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sympathy is a funny thing. I've never been a DC fan, but seeing him so broken after that fight made me a fan going forward. As spectators we lose sight of the fact these are people out there pushing the limits and chasing glory. This was a fight that had DC's legacy riding on it. He's either remembered as a true all time great, and the man who beat the Greatest MMA fighter ever...or he's remembered as number two, the guy who just wasn't quite great enough. A win for DC here would be much more important historically than Weidmans win over Silva. DC has already accomplished a lot unlike The Chris who had done absolutely nothing before beating Silva and then hit a real rough patch.

Its a tough reality, as we've seen; eliminate Jones from the picture and Cormier is top dog. But Jones has his number.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Like Condit, Edgar x2, Holm, Faber and Hendo? :hmm:


Bullshit title shots do not excuse bullshit title shots.

Although the majority of those at least were the popular fights - Who the fuck wanted Tyron Woodley?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Bullshit title shots do not excuse bullshit title shots.
> 
> Although the majority of those at least were the popular fights - Who the fuck wanted Tyron Woodley?


To be fair wasn't Tyron the best contender at the time? Who else was there?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I really wonder what's left for DC. He's 38 and has nothing left to do at LHW, can't beat Jones and has already had a great run as champ. If he really wants to continue fighting I'd like to see him make a run at the HW title.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Bullshit title shots do not excuse bullshit title shots.
> 
> Although the majority of those at least were the popular fights - Who the fuck wanted Tyron Woodley?


Woodley wasn't a bs title shot though. I listed those others to point out how much more deserving Woodley was and how far from bs he was. He went on a good streak, put on good fights and was told, BY DANA, that he was getting the next shot. And he won via KO. There's no bullshit there.

And this "popular fight" thing defeats the purpose of working hard and winning consecutive fights against other real contenders. And Tyron Woodley takes fools heads off. That's why he got a shot and that's why he won.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Man seeing DC break down like that, I knew it would happen but I still wasn't ready for it. :mj2

Jon solidifying himself as the P4P number 1 (fuck DJ and his bum contenders). Woodley now officially on my P4P must-skip list along with Holms and Weidman. Only time I'll bother watching another one of his fights is if he gets KO'd in it and loses the belt.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Gotta appreciate Jon Jones as a fighter, especially after sitting through that Woodley fight. I've not tuned into any MMA for months but I loved the Jones/Cormier beef from their first fight so I made myself tune into this one.

Like the wrestling mark I am I cheered for him calling out Lesnar at the end. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> I really wonder what's left for DC. He's 38 and has nothing left to do at LHW, can't beat Jones and has already had a great run as champ. If he really wants to continue fighting I'd like to see him make a run at the HW title.


He'd probably be better suited in the MW division due to his frame. He's a chubby dude, but not a BIG dude. He looked kinda small next to Jones.

Gaining a title in a different weight class would help embellish his legacy even further, and he's got much more of a chance to get an early title shot in that division vs LW or even HW. If he can somehow knock off Bisbing and get the GSP fight, then that'd be huge. He would have the chance of being the only guy to legitimately beat Silva AND GSP. (arguably the 2 greatest UFC fighters of all time alongside Jones).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cutting to 205 is tough enough for Cormier, 185 would be murder. I could see him calling it quits and going full time on the analyst gig. Not that he'd need but he'd make great money doing that full time. Depending on how much his "legacy" means to him I could see him moving up to heavyweight and trying to win that belt. It doesn't replace not being able to beat Jones or undo the disappointment of not being able to do it but maybe he'll see it differently. He's good enough to be a real challenger but he's also no spring chicken at 38. If I had to edge one way I'd lean on retirement and stealing all of Brian Stann's lines. *



Swissblade said:


> If this entire card stays intact I'll post my nudes online


*Waiting buddy :cozy*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He'd probably be better suited in the MW division due to his frame. He's a chubby dude, but not a BIG dude. He looked kinda small next to Jones.
> 
> Gaining a title in a different weight class would help embellish his legacy even further, and he's got much more of a chance to get an early title shot in that division vs LW or even HW. If he can somehow knock off Bisbing and get the GSP fight, then that'd be huge. He would have the chance of being the only guy to legitimately beat Silva AND GSP. (arguably the 2 greatest UFC fighters of all time alongside Jones).


Do you see him making weight though. He struggled to get to 205, he actually cheated once. He's 38 years old and it would be very difficult at his age to drastically change shape. Granted, Hendo pulled it of into his mid 40's.

But let's say he does make 185, who welcomes him in? He can't just lose his way into a title shot.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Cutting to 205 is tough enough for Cormier, 185 would be murder. I could see him calling it quits and going full time on the analyst gig. Not that he'd need but he'd make great money doing that full time. Depending on how much his "legacy" means to him I could see him moving up to heavyweight and trying to win that belt. It doesn't replace not being able to beat Jones or undo the disappointment of not being able to do it but maybe he'll see it differently. He's good enough to be a real challenger but he's also no spring chicken at 38. If I had to edge one way I'd lean on retirement and stealing all of Brian Stann's lines. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Waiting buddy :cozy*


You really see him going up against monsters like Stipe and Cain? I mean, just look at that moment between Cormier and Cain backstage... Cain dwarfed him. Hell, Jones kinda made him look small last night. I think it's possible for him to cut down at 185 with the right amount of discipline, or go catch-weight (though that's not a longterm solution, more of a one-off thing). It probably wouldn't be easy, but I think it's possible while remaining healthy.

Theoretically: Say he knocks off Bisbing, then knocks off GSP. I can easily see the UFC considering that as justification to give him another crack at Jones. ESPECIALLY if he becomes the MW champion. It would be a redemption story that I'm sure they wouldn't pass up. If he stays in the LW division then I don't see him getting another crack, because the opponents in that division aren't big enough names for DC to make an impact on. I don't even see it in the HW division. Stipe is becoming a fairly big name within the MMA bubble, but I seriously see DC taking him on as being a mismatch. Not because of skillset discrepancy, but because of frame.






DX-Superkick said:


> Do you see him making weight though. He struggled to get to 205, he actually cheated once. He's 38 years old and it would be very difficult at his age to drastically change shape. Granted, Hendo pulled it of into his mid 40's.
> 
> But let's say he does make 185, who welcomes him in? He can't just lose his way into a title shot.


I think he struggled because he's initially a chubby dude, but with the right diet and training methods I believe it's possible.

As for getting an immediate shot? Nah, I doubt it, although he DID get the upper hand on Jones for 2 straight rounds. That probably raised his stock. I can see him facing someone like Robert Whittaker first.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> As for getting an immediate shot? Nah, I doubt it, although he DID get the upper hand on Jones for 2 straight rounds. That probably raised his stock. I can see him facing someone like Robert Whittaker first.


Two rounds? Really? Anywho, Whittaker would be a good test, but he's technically the champion of 185. And injured.....185 is fucking cursed.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Two rounds? Really? Anywho, Whittaker would be a good test, but he's technically the champion of 185. And injured.....185 is fucking cursed.


Yeah, I gave the first 2 rounds to Cormier.

The money is really in a DC/GSP fight (which competitively I think is a more interesting fight than GSP/Bisbing), and DC/Bisbing would also generate interest based on how much sympathy fans have for DC now. I'd give DC the GSP fight right off the bat, but GSP is fighting whoever is champion so that obviously wouldn't work. DC needs to go through a "gatekeeper" before being awarded a title shot in the name of fairness, while Whittaker is arguably deserving of first crack at Bisbing. Then again it was argued for the longest time that Khabib deserved McGregor, but they gave him Ferguson which also had a legitimate claim. DC was a fighting champion in LW and somewhat of a draw, I think he'd instantly be thrown into the discussion of championship contention if he moved classes.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

LOL @ DC going down to MW. That's a good way to get his liver to fail.



seabs said:


> *Waiting buddy :cozy*


I didn't say when. c:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Swissblade said:


> LOL @ DC going down to MW. That's a good way to get his liver to fail.


and a move to HW would be a good way to give him fatty liver disease. :wink2:

Anyway, lead MMA nutritionist/trainer Mike Dolce said this about DC losing weight and dropping to another weight class.: "He (Cormier) would gain strength, he would gain speed, and he would gain durability. Look at the photos of him when he weighed in at 205 lb. Look at that body, and you can see he's not nearly as ripped as he could be. Where you don't see the definition, all that is additional weight that's non-functional. So we can get rid of that, get him very close, and that's even before the dehydration sets in."


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cormier doesn't have to be worried about retirement. He looks tv friendly when he's co host on Fox or he can open his own gym he'll be a awesome team leader


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Suggesting Cormier cut down to Middleweight. :mj4. Jesus Christ

He's not fat and undisciplined. He's just super thick, he's not going to be a super shrredded type fighter liek Rockhold. And why couldn't he compete at Heavyweight? This guy was undefeated at Heavyweight and was the champion, this guys SMASHED heavyweights like Mir, Barnett, Bigfoot etc. Let him to up there and make a run, that's if he wants to keep fighting. Wouldn't hold it against him at all if he calls it quits, legendary career.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Suggesting Cormier cut down to Middleweight. :mj4. Jesus Christ
> 
> He's not fat and undisciplined. He's just super thick, he's not going to be a super shrredded type fighter liek Rockhold. And why couldn't he compete at Heavyweight? This guy was undefeated at Heavyweight and was the champion, this guys SMASHED heavyweights like Mir, Barnett, Bigfoot etc. Let him to up there and make a run, that's if he wants to keep fighting. Wouldn't hold it against him at all if he calls it quits, legendary career.


Re: Lead MMA nutritionist/trainer Mike Dolce said this about DC losing weight and dropping to another weight class.: "He (Cormier) would gain strength, he would gain speed, and he would gain durability. Look at the photos of him when he weighed in at 205 lb. Look at that body, and you can see he's not nearly as ripped as he could be. Where you don't see the definition, all that is additional weight that's non-functional. So we can get rid of that, get him very close, and that's even before the dehydration sets in."


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Not gonna lie, teared up a little during Jon's speech. GOATY McGOATFACE. Also holy fucking shit at Volkan. 

Anyone else noticed there seemed to be a big thing to undermine de Randamie and big up Evinger? Rogan went off on de Randamie at least twice in live comms and also in his pre-fight analysis and they kept on repeating how tough Evinger was even though she did fuck all and flinched every time Cyborg moved. Felt like Cyborg was under instruction to let her get into the later rounds, maybe to encourage other fighters to step up or just make it more interesting then her fights usually are.

Bit hard to watch knowing how scrambled his brain was, but here's the overhead camera which stayed on Cormier to catch all his post-fight shenanigans:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891740959440064512


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Woodley is afraid of losing that title and fights like it if gsp is legit coming back he takes that belt back


Of what fighting smart and winning. It's like folk are mad he isn't a wild brawler.


Roxinius said:


> Woodley is afraid of losing that title and fights like it if gsp is legit coming back he takes that belt back


You could easily say his opponents fight like they're afraid to get knocked out. It's not like WB or Maia put it all on the line. They just got beat by a smarter better fighter

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Just finished watching the fight. Bones still the GOAT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Re: Lead MMA nutritionist/trainer Mike Dolce said this about DC losing weight and dropping to another weight class.: "He (Cormier) would gain strength, he would gain speed, and he would gain durability. Look at the photos of him when he weighed in at 205 lb. Look at that body, and you can see he's not nearly as ripped as he could be. Where you don't see the definition, all that is additional weight that's non-functional. So we can get rid of that, get him very close, and that's even before the dehydration sets in."


Dolce is a shill whos just there to promote himself. 


No chance in hell DC could even make 195.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Woke up at 4 in the afternoon with a splitting hangover. That's the downside of staying up for these cards. Don't regret it though. Some great fights and enough to keep us talking for weeks.

Glad Bisping/GSP is happening. I liked that idea when we were promised the fight. Bisping might just murder him. Georges is making a big mistake if he thinks this is going to be in any way an easy fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, I never understood why people assume that DC could drop a weight class. He mightn't be the tallest for the weight class, but he's a well built guy and he's bulky. A cruiserweight division with a cut off of around 225-230 would probably actually suit him better than cutting to 205. Not a chance he could make MW.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Yeah, I never understood why people assume that DC could drop a weight class. He mightn't be the tallest for the weight class, but he's a well built guy and he's bulky. A cruiserweight division with a cut off of around 225-230 would probably actually suit him better than cutting to 205. Not a chance he could make MW.


But what's to stop Jones from meeting him at 225 and doing the same as last night? What's to say Cain or Stipe don't hate the idea of 225? Yes he's handled guys at heavyweight, but never the elite.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If you got back to the post I made earlier, he was the Strikeforce champ and he only dropped down was because of his friend Cain, and Strikeforce was bought out by the UFC. Im not saying he can beat Stipe or Cain (they would never fight each other anyway)> But Cormier can absolutely compete in the top 10


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cormier might've once fought some guys at HW, but he's older now and it's probably best for him to ether stay at LW or move down to MW. I'll take the word of a guy with credentials saying that it CAN be done, and that Cormier would gain in speed, durability and strength. He needs to use these added benefits at his age, not risk more damage from getting hit by freight trains. I can't even imagine the type of damage an Overeem or a Hunt would do to him with the right combination of strikes. I mean fuck, at least Cormier has a chance to utilize his wrestling in MW, and be more dominant at it than in the weight classes above. The ONLY hinderance are the potential weight cut complications (if there are any), but the move to MW would have so many benefits, both competitively and in terms of growing his brand.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man, that loss must sting just that little extra for Cormier. Aside from their bitter rivalry he went in there so determined & focused and was actually giving Jones a really tough time IMO, but Jon was able to read his pattern and exploit one of his bad habits with a perfectly timed head kick. Just goes to show you the intelligence Jones has inside the cage. He truly is the greatest of all time. I personally think Jon is the closest thing MMA has to a Sugar Ray Robinson, he's that special. Some people have said he didn't look that great prior to the stoppage but I just think that was down to DC making improvements since the first fight and taking it up an extra gear, he was a man on a mission last night but unfortunately Jon's just got more in his arsenal.

Big John McCarthy is one of the best refs in the business but I felt that stoppage was kinda late. DC took too many unnecessary and brutal shots while he was down.

Jones vs. Lesnar will be huge but it'll have to be sometime next year due to Brock's USADA issues. So in the meantime lets give Alexander Gustafsson his much deserved rematch please.

LOL at Dana White trying to act like Woodley's performance forced his hand to make Bisping vs. GSP, that fight was never off the table, you're not fooling anyone. I do agree with Dana however that Woodley played it too safe, he could of gotten Maia out of there in the second round when he dropped him but played it safe. It's not a good look when you've been booed out of the building three fights in a row. It's going to be interesting to see how he reacts in the Lawler rematch, will it end up another five round stinker IF he can't knock him out again?

I've noticed that Cyborg has become a much more mature and intelligent fighter since she joined the UFC. It's nice to see her evolve and expand her game instead of just continuing to remain a force of nature. Lets hope the UFC get behind her now that she's a champion. It's about time she was given a push so to speak.

Lawler vs. Cowboy was fun but it didn't quite live up to the hype for me. It's hard to gush over fights now that I've been exposed to Justin Gaethje, everyone's got a tough task to follow. I had no problems with the decision, Robbie won rounds 1 & 3 on my card. I do give Donald credit for hanging in there and holding his own, he seems to have grown into a strong and sturdy Welterweight now. I'd much rather see Lawler vs. Masvidal next but if they want to give Robbie a title shot I can't complain too much.

My concerns about Volkan Oezdemir were justified, that dude is the real Swiss Superman! If the Bones vs. Gus rematch doesn't go down next I wouldn't mind seeing Volkan test himself against Alex.

Lamas certainly ain't done, I was wrong to write him off. Renan Barao hasn't been the same since Dillashaw molested him. Brian Ortega's looks to be a future Featherweight contender. UFC 214 delivered!

@Donnie congratulations on winning our bet. I look forward to seeing what you have ready for me. :hogan



Donnie said:


> Mr Blackbeard whenever you are ready, please change your name to "The Foot Fucking Master" Crying DC as your AV, and Jon as your sig.


:moyes8:damnyou

You could at least provide the pictures. :armfold


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Jones vs. Lesnar will be huge but it'll have to be sometime next year due to Brock's USADA issues. So in the meantime lets give Alexander Gustafsson his much deserved rematch please.
> 
> My concerns about Volkan Oezdemir were justified, that dude is the real Swiss Superman! If the Bones vs. Gus rematch doesn't go down next I wouldn't mind seeing Volkan test himself against Alex.
> 
> I do agree with Dana however that Woodley played it too safe, he could of gotten Maia out of there in the second round when he dropped him but played it safe.


It's still too early for Gus in my opinion. Finish aside, I wasn't impressed with the Glover fight. He beat a one dimensional old man out of his prime. And he was running away a lot. He wasn't sticking and moving, he was full on running. Before that he didn't make a statement vs Jan, got beat by DC and murdered by Rumble. He just hasn't gotten back to form. I think Volkan would be a match up for both men.

As for Woodley, we know what he's capable of, but more importantly his opponents are terrified stiff. This fight though, Woodley said he threw out his shoulder in the second. Also, GSP was boring as fuck for YEARS and oddly no complaints, I wonder why. He never turned it up, he was just a wet blanket or pitter patter jabs. GSP was the definition of "play it safe."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's history between Jon and Gus though, it's the one near blemish on his almost flawless record. It's a far more marketable and logical fight to make whilst they wait for Brock's suspension to end. Jon has even said himself that Alex was the one to give him the toughest fight of his career. Gus looked incredible against Glover, I have to disagree with you there.

The main difference between GSP and Woodley is the former doesn't posses the same explosive KO power. I agree though, I was never a big fan of GSP's title reign, I was always a Silva guy. I do respect his abilities and accomplishments though. The Bisping fight has intrigued me since day one anyway, it's a fascinating clash of styles and physiques.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> LOL at Dana White trying to act like Woodley's performance forced his hand to make Bisping vs. GSP, that fight was never off the table, you're not fooling anyone. *I do agree with Dana however that Woodley played it too safe*, he could of gotten Maia out of there in the second round when he dropped him but played it safe. It's not a good look when you've been booed out of the building three fights in a row. It's going to be interesting to see how he reacts in the Lawler rematch, will it end up another five round stinker IF he can't knock him out again?


Honestly I don't understand this at all. I understand the notion of putting on an entertaining fight for the paying customers, but it shouldn't take priority over trying to win at all cost. This IS a sport, and not Professional Wrestling. There were people that complained about GSP being a boring mat-humper, and Mayweather being too much of a dodger -- I only see that as being smart by sticking to your strengths. Woodley focused on defending against Maia's takedowns because that mofo was ready to pounce at EVERY opportunity. There's only a small window of carelessness that can be afforded against lethal grapplers like that. One misplaced play at offense can cost you the fight. I can't fault Woodley for that. At the end of the day, he's still champion. Fights should be gauged on success, not on how exciting it was. It's our spectator instincts that make us feel otherwise. 

Woodley's takedown defense was consistantly effective, he should at least get credit for that.

That said, I also understand him not getting a main event slot. The PPV business IS a business, after all. If fans won't pay to see his fights then he belongs in the co-mains for the foreseeable future until he learns the rules of attraction.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> There's history between Jon and Gus
> 
> The main difference between GSP and Woodley is the former doesn't posses the same explosive KO power. I agree though, I was never a big fan of GSP's title reign, I was always a Silva guy. I do respect his abilities and accomplishments though. The Bisping fight has intrigued me since day one anyway, it's a fascinating clash of styles and physiques.


I just hate this trend of guys being 2-2 and getting title shots. It's just wrong.

GSP had power and explosion. Not to mention his wrestling was great. It's just after Serra put the fear of God in him, he became the blanket. He didn't even use Ground and Pound.

The Bisping fight is still bullshit and the fighters and fans know it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Honestly I don't understand this at all. I understand the notion of putting on an entertaining fight for the paying customers, but it shouldn't take priority over trying to win at all cost. This IS a sport, and not Professional Wrestling. There were people that complained about GSP being a boring mat-humper, and Mayweather being too much of a dodger -- I only see that as being smart. Woodley played it smart. He focused on defending against Maia's takedowns because that mofo was ready to pounce at EVERY opportunity. There's only a small window of carelessness that can be afforded against lethal grapplers like that. One misplaced play at offense can cost you the fight. I can't fault Woodley for that. At the end of the day, he's still champion. Fights should be gauged on success, not on how exciting it was. It's our spectator instincts that make us feel otherwise. Woodley's takedown defense was a thing of beauty, he should at least get credit for that.


There's being smart like Cyborg, and then there's playing it safe just to hold on to a title like Woodley did. He never went out of first gear, never pushed the pace or attempted to get Maia out there when he had him badly hurt in the second round. Maia was clearly outmatched and out of his depth last night, Woodley failed to capitalise or make a statement, it was the epitome of being over cautious. I am sorry but I just can't defend his performance. At least Wonderboy was an actual threat towards Woodley in the striking department, Maia's an average striker who only uses it to set up take downs. Jorge Masvidal put up better display and he couldn't stop Maia from taking him down.

Maia wasn't even 100% either, he had a badly injured eye after Wooldey caught him with his first punch for Christ Sakes.



DX-Superkick said:


> I just hate this trend of guys being 2-2 and getting title shots. It's just wrong.
> 
> The Bisping fight is still bullshit and the fighters and fans know it.


Eh, I really don't have an issue with Gus getting a title shot when their first fight was so competitive and close. It gives Jon an opportunity to completely clean out the division.

Unfortunately for Volkan Oezdemir he may have just burst onto the scene just as Jon's about to venture into Heavyweight waters.

The Bisping vs. GSP fight is fine, Whittakker is injured and they allowed Bellator to sign Mousasi. Robert will get to face the winner or could end being elevated to full Champion early next year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> He never went out of first gear, never pushed the pace or attempted to get Maia out there when he had him badly hurt in the second round.


You must have missed the fact that Woodley threw out his shoulder in the second round.

EDIT - He threw his shoulder out at the end of the first round.

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/tyro...nt-maia-win-admits-mid-fight-shoulder-injury/


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> There's being smart like Cyborg, and then there's playing it safe just to hold on to a title like Woodley did. He never went out of first gear, never pushed the pace or attempted to get Maia out there when he had him badly hurt in the second round. Maia was clearly outmatched and out of his depth last night, Woodley failed to capitalise or make a statement, it was the epitome of being over cautious. I am sorry but I just can't defend his performance. At least Wonderboy was an actual threat towards Woodley in the striking department, Maia's an average striker who only uses it to set up take downs. Jorge Masvidal put up better display and he couldn't stop Maia from taking him down.


I get what you're saying, but Maia is unlike anyone he's ever faced before. Cyborg never dealt with a female quite like this, ether. You can bet your ass that Maia trained diligently in effectively countering Woodley's trademark offensive strikes. When Woodley goes for the "kill", he's left vulnerable to being swept off his feet because Maia was waiting on him to shift his stance. He spent FIVE ROUNDS waiting for that opportunity. Like it or not, Woodley had the perfect gameplan; perhaps wasn't the most endearing plan to the UFC's PPV partners and to the UFC themselves, but it's likely the best possible low-risk/high reward scenario in terms of winning the fight. Woodley said it himself in the post-fight presser: He ALREADY made a statement against guys like Lawler before this. We all know what he's capable of.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Man, that loss must sting just that little extra for Cormier. Aside from their bitter rivalry he went in there so determined & focused and was actually giving Jones a really tough time IMO, but Jon was able to read his pattern and exploit one of his bad habits with a perfectly timed head kick. Just goes to show you the intelligence Jones has inside the cage. He truly is the greatest of all time. I personally think Jon is the closest thing MMA has to a Sugar Ray Robinson, he's that special. Some people have said he didn't look that great prior to the stoppage but I just think that was down to DC making improvements since the first fight and taking it up an extra gear, he was a man on a mission last night but unfortunately Jon's just got more in his arsenal.
> 
> Big John McCarthy is one of the best refs in the business but I felt that stoppage was kinda late. DC took too many unnecessary and brutal shots while he was down.
> 
> ...



Sorry, good brother I was so happy by the win I forgot to find them. 



















:jonjones enjoy, Mr Foot Fucking Master


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You must have missed the fact that Woodley threw out his shoulder in the second round.
> 
> EDIT - He threw his shoulder out at the end of the first round.
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/tyro...nt-maia-win-admits-mid-fight-shoulder-injury/


And? Is this suppose to impress me or something? He's still got other limbs capable of inflicting damage. Take this pity party elsewhere. Especially after just witnessing Robert Whittaker beat Romero with a busted up knee. Hell I even remember Rich Franklin knocking out Chuck Liddell with a broken arm. Woodley coasted to a decision last night.



Donnie said:


> Sorry, good brother I was so happy by the win I forgot to find them.
> 
> :jonjones enjoy, Mr Foot Fucking Master


You bastard. :lol You might need to resize the Cormier picture.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Eh, I really don't have an issue with Gus getting a title shot when their first fight was so competitive and close. It gives Jon an opportunity to completely clean out the division.
> 
> Unfortunately for Volkan Oezdemir he may have just burst onto the scene just as Jon's about to venture into Heavyweight waters.
> 
> The Bisping vs. GSP fight is fine, Whittakker is injured and they allowed Bellator to sign Mousasi. Robert will get to face the winner or could end being elevated to full Champion early next year.


He did clean out the division.

FORTUNATELY for Volkan, Jon's leaving.

GSP vs Bisping is still the scummiest thing I've ever seen in MMA outside of PRIDE being fixed by the Yakuza. An entire division died because Bisping can't decide if he's hurt or not. "Oi, GSP wants to fight, bring it on. He's gotta go through testing? Then I'm hurt. Wait, he's ready? Let's fight! He said after October? Then I'm hurt AGAIN." All the while 185-ers have to kiill each other off. Rockhold said it himself, "Why do we even fight if it means nothing?"



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> after just witnessing Robert Whittaker beat Romero with a busted up knee. Hell I even remember Rich Franklin knocking out Chuck Liddell with a broken arm. Woodley coasted to a decision last night.


Gassed Yoel and Punch Drunk No Chin Chuck are not Maia trying to take you down. They're just hittable targets.

I wasn't pity partying, just providing facts.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> And? Is this suppose to impress me or something? He's still got other limbs capable of inflicting damage. Take this pity party elsewhere. Especially after just witnessing Robert Whittaker beat Romero with a busted up knee. Hell I even remember Rich Franklin knocking out Chuck Liddell with a broken arm. Woodley coasted to a decision last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You bastard. :lol You might need to resize the Cormier picture.


wens3 your AV has NEVER looked better. Can't wait to see the sig in action. 

Real talk, brother. DC Crying actually broke my heart last night, dude was fucking destroyed and that wanker Rogan made it a thousand times worse. I hope he fights and destroys Jimi at the end of the year and retires. No need for more damage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rockhold said it himself, "Why do we even fight if it means nothing?


Well Whittaker just fought and won the interim title and will get to face Bisping or GSP next year, so Luke's being overly dramatic as usual. All these Middleweights need to stop being so salty and just get their heads down and work hard like Robert did.



DX-Superkick said:


> Just providing facts.


It's not really a fact until we have medical evidence backing up Woodley's claim.



Donnie said:


> wens3 your AV has NEVER looked better. Can't wait to see the sig in action.
> 
> Real talk, brother. DC Crying actually broke my heart last night, dude was fucking destroyed and that wanker Rogan made it a thousand times worse. I hope he fights and destroys Jimi at the end of the year and retires. No need for more damage.


Is that gif from *Jackie Brown*? :mj

Yeah, that was incredibly tough to witness. Joe Rogan had a bit of a brain fart last night. He apologised on twitter afterwards. Hopefully that puts an end to interviewing fighters who've just been brutally knocked out.

BTW does anyone know the status of Joe's UFC future? I could be wrong but I think his contract expires next month.

I love your idea of DC retiring after getting a win. He's got nothing left to prove and he's not getting any younger.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> And? Is this suppose to impress me or something? He's still got other limbs capable of inflicting damage. Take this pity party elsewhere. Especially after just witnessing Robert Whittaker beat Romero with a busted up knee. Hell I even remember Rich Franklin knocking out Chuck Liddell with a broken arm. Woodley coasted to a decision last night.
> 
> 
> 
> You bastard. :lol You might need to resize the Cormier picture.


Any way I can hide your avatar. :mj2 Too sad


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Any way I can hide your avatar. :mj2 Too sad


I am sorry brother. :jose


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Well Whittaker just fought and won the interim title and will get to face Bisping or GSP next year, so Luke's being overly dramatic as usual. All these Middleweights need to stop being so salty and just get their heads down and work hard like Robert did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol I don't actually know, man. Just googled Uma Thurman feet gif and that came up. Never actually seen Jackie Brown so I'll give it a watch. I thought a nice close up would maybe change your mind about feet 

Last night HAS to be the last time a KO fighter gets interviewed. Its completely fucked up to try and talk to someone who just took 10 shots to the skull. Hell, a KO fighter should be taken from the cage and checked on by a doctor as soon as they're up. Fucking bald goof yelling at DC to stay made me sick :bunk

DC being a full time commentator with Dom would be amazing. 

Anyone ideas on who T-Wood fights next?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Well Whittaker just fought and won the interim title and will get to face Bisping or GSP next year, so Luke's being overly dramatic as usual. All these Middleweights need to stop being so salty and just get their heads down and work hard like Robert did.


They did work hard, Bisping just refused to fight. That's the fact of the matter. Romero went 8 straight, bonuses left and right, and for what? So the champion can play Red Light, Green Light with his availability? Asking to not be ceaselessly shit on by your employer is asking too much now?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Donnie said:


> Anyone ideas on who T-Wood fights next?


That's a tough question honestly. I'd like to see what a rested Robbie could do but the Cerrone fight was a little too close to me. He didn't make a lasting statement outside of the first 2 and a half minutes of the first. Robbie went through so many wars, I just think they caught up to him when Woodley finally got his shot.

I know it would be horse shit but there's always the Diaz card, either one. You gotta keep that name out there till Conor gets back. Everyone says Woodley is boring all of a sudden, give him a fighter that will fight no matter what.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Bisping just refused to fight. That's the fact of the matter.


That's complete fabricated bullshit. Bisping has been offered two fights since he knocked out Rockhold and accepted them both. Stop making up nonesense just because you dislike him and don't agree with the new owners priorities. If Mike had flat out refused to face anyone we would of been told about it by Dana White and the media.

Romero had his chance to win the interim title and failed to seize the opportunity.

Weidman has only just managed to halt a losing streak.

Rockhold is coming off that loss and is now scheduled to face David Branch.

The UFC could of re-signed Gegard Mousasi but failed to convince him to stay.

Jacare was just knocked out by Bobby Knuckles.

And Whittaker is out injured until 2018.

Please stop it with this ridiculous notion that Bisping is conjuring up schemes to avoid facing Middleweight contenders. It was the UFC who choose Dan Henderson for his first defence, not him.



Donnie said:


> Anyone ideas on who T-Wood fights next?


Dana said during the post fight press conference that it might be Robbie Lawler.

There's not really anyone else available at the moment who's worthy of a title shot so I am cool with it.

Jorge Masvidal has been campaigning to fight Wonderboy. That should be fun.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You're only looking at 185 as it is _now_, not how's it's been spiraling for a year. I got no problem with Jason moving up or beating Jacare. He made his splash, the KO was brutal.

BUT, while Jason could move up the ladder, Yoel couldn't. Not with Bisping being hot and cold with his health. He conveniently needs time off, but when GSP is available SUDDENLY he's ready and willing to be a real champion. CONVENIENT. GSP is out, all of a sudden Bisping is miraculously unable to do nothing but sit at a desk. They went so far as to do damage control on UFC Tonight. Everyone's stumbling over themselves trying to say it's alright that he won't fight. There were questions for ask the analyst that were all swatted away protecting this clown. It's wrong plain and simple.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The pussy cries just as impressively as he does talking :jonjones 

Good. Now he can shut the fuck up forever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Donnie said:


> wens3 your AV has NEVER looked better. Can't wait to see the sig in action.
> 
> Real talk, brother. DC Crying actually broke my heart last night, dude was fucking destroyed and that wanker Rogan made it a thousand times worse. I hope he fights and destroys Jimi at the end of the year and retires. No need for more damage.


Rogan fucked up, broke his own rule lol. But I can see how it must have been conflicting seeing DC there and not giving him his time. Especially if this was his last fight or soemthing


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> You really see him going up against monsters like Stipe and Cain? I mean, just look at that moment between Cormier and Cain backstage... Cain dwarfed him. Hell, Jones kinda made him look small last night. I think it's possible for him to cut down at 185 with the right amount of discipline, or go catch-weight (though that's not a longterm solution, more of a one-off thing). It probably wouldn't be easy, but I think it's possible while remaining healthy.
> 
> Theoretically: Say he knocks off Bisbing, then knocks off GSP. I can easily see the UFC considering that as justification to give him another crack at Jones. ESPECIALLY if he becomes the MW champion. It would be a redemption story that I'm sure they wouldn't pass up. If he stays in the LW division then I don't see him getting another crack, because the opponents in that division aren't big enough names for DC to make an impact on. I don't even see it in the HW division. Stipe is becoming a fairly big name within the MMA bubble, but I seriously see DC taking him on as being a mismatch. Not because of skillset discrepancy, but because of frame.
> 
> ...


In regards to HW he beat guys like Mir, Bigfoot, Barnett, etc who all dwarfed him and goes toe to toe with Cain in the gym. DC can more than handle himself at HW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> There's history between Jon and Gus though, it's the one near blemish on his almost flawless record. It's a far more marketable and logical fight to make whilst they wait for Brock's suspension to end. Jon has even said himself that Alex was the one to give him the toughest fight of his career. Gus looked incredible against Glover, I have to disagree with you there.


It's not that Gus isn't a good fighter it's just he hasn't done enough to earn a 3rd title shot, especially giving the bull shit way he got his 2nd title shot. He got KO'd into a title shot, who's done that shit besides Chael lol? Plus the "he gave Jones his toughest test" stuff is kind of old at this point, not that he didn't do well. But that was a few years ago and before he got KO'd by Rumble and lost another title shot. 

I can accept losing title shots and still being one win away from another opportunity in wrestling, but I can't in MMA. There should be some sort of repercussions for failing to secure the title especially if you lose in two shots to two different champs. Why should Gus get a 3rd title shot just for being on a 3 fight win streak? Why not give it to Volkan he's on a 3 fight win streak with multiple 1st round finishes, he's cut a clear path through the middle of the division, and he's a fresh title contender. 

I like Gus fights, but he should really have to go on a Maia type streak before he gets another crack. Him still being in title talks is almost as annoying as the possibility of Holly getting another title shot at 145lbs for beating Corriea


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

before last night, I said as long as Fedor, Anderson, GSP, and Jones are your top 4 on your GOAT list, I won't complain what order you had them in.

After last night, if you don't have Jones at 1 your list is wrong.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

How good was the big fight feel between Jones and DC - just amazing. I had it pretty even before the KO, it was clear Jones was still himself and DC was virtually better than ever. To see that huge skill level is pretty cool, you don't see it often.

I need to ask you guys in here, just how much of an advantage is Jones' reach? Especially when he's got 12 inches on a guy like DC. I mean it's massive right? If you take the reach away, how does the fight go.....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Reach has a massive advantage imo. Someone like Jon Jones requires you to get in close to him otherwise he'll pick you off from a distance. That means taking damage in an attempt to get inside his reach, which is why I was wondering why DC never really attempted to use his wrestling much to negate the reach advantage.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

LHW division is extremely thin right now. Manuwa got KO'd. Gus had a great showing his last fight. Brock is out for at the very least 6 months, and that's assuming that he resumes USADA testing soon. Jones needs an opponent in the next couple of months. Jones vs. Gus 2 is a big fight and makes the most sense to do next.

Unless Rumble shows up outta nowhere.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bones vs The Mauler 2 sounds very good to me if Lesnar can't fight before 2018


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891528338241671168
Oh yeah...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Gus is the only one that made Bones eat through a straw. That's the only fight I want to see.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gus vs Jones II does nothing for me. I just dont see Gus as deserving. Yes he gave Jones a very close fight but it was years and years ago now. Gus lost, and then he lost his way into a second Title shot which he also lost. The guy still doesn't have a win over a legit top 5 LHW. Old broken down Shogun is still his second best win, with gatekeeper Glover being his best. He's lost every big fight he's had against the elite. I need to see him beat one of the elite guys before he gets a third Title shot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Gus vs Jones II does nothing for me. I just dont see Gus as deserving. Yes he gave Jones a very close fight but it was years and years ago now. Gus lost, and then he lost his way into a second Title shot which he also lost. The guy still doesn't have a win over a legit top 5 LHW. Old broken down Shogun is still his second best win, with gatekeeper Glover being his best. He's lost every big fight he's had against the elite. I need to see him beat one of the elite guys before he gets a third Title shot.


If you scratch that Rumble beatdown ( because Rumble is a freak ), he gave DC a good fight and he just got done putting Glover on his ass a few months ago. 

Fuck it. I'd say that's good enough.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> LHW division is extremely thin right now. Manuwa got KO'd. Gus had a great showing his last fight. Brock is out for at the very least 6 months, and that's assuming that he resumes USADA testing soon. Jones needs an opponent in the next couple of months. Jones vs. Gus 2 is a big fight and makes the most sense to do next.
> 
> Unless Rumble shows up outta nowhere.


No Jones vs Volkan makes sense, how long can Gus milk that loss




Cashmere said:


> If you scratch that Rumble beatdown ( because Rumble is a freak ), he gave DC a good fight and he just got done putting Glover on his ass a few months ago.
> 
> Fuck it. I'd say that's good enough.


That's such bs though why should people just totally forget that Gus lost a title eliminator in his home town? Even more so why are you removing the KO to give him credit for losing to DC? Gus might be neck and neck with the Diaz brothers for getting undeserved credit and big fights. Why does he get so much credit for losing fights

Why should Gus get a 3rd title shot for a 3 fight win streak with a Glover who is on way out as the highlight. At least Volkan has a 3 fight win streak with 1st round KOs and is fresh blood. Give Gus the winner of OSP vs Rua or give him DC again


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Gus vs Jones II does nothing for me. I just dont see Gus as deserving. Yes he gave Jones a very close fight but it was years and years ago now. Gus lost, and then he lost his way into a second Title shot which he also lost. The guy still doesn't have a win over a legit top 5 LHW. Old broken down Shogun is still his second best win, with gatekeeper Glover being his best. He's lost every big fight he's had against the elite. I need to see him beat one of the elite guys before he gets a third Title shot.


Sure he lost to Bones and DC before, but who hasn't lost to them? Two of the greatest LHWs ever. Rumble is a freak and on his day he'll KO anyone. Those are his only recent losses. Of the current top 5, he's beaten Manuwa and Glover, if he doesn't fight Jones next then Volkan is the only fight they should make. 

After 214, Jones really only has two options at LHW in Volkan and Gus and I think he'd like to dispatch Gus and to almost right that wrong. Gus/Bones II is the fight to make.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Sure he lost to Bones and DC before, but who hasn't lost to them? Two of the greatest LHWs ever. Rumble is a freak and on his day he'll KO anyone. Those are his only recent losses. Of the current top 5, he's beaten Manuwa and Glover, if he doesn't fight Jones next then Volkan is the only fight they should make.
> 
> After 214, Jones really only has two options at LHW in Volkan and Gus and I think he'd like to dispatch Gus and to almost right that wrong. Gus/Bones II is the fight to make.


He beat Manuwa after the Jones lost, which happened before his last title lost, how is he getting credit for beating an even worse version of Manuwa? Using Glover is weird too because we know nobody else would be in heavy contention for beating this Glover. Dude has had 2 title shots already 1 he had no business getting, let other people get a chance. Gus should have to actually earn his 3rd title shot

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He beat Manuwa after the Jones lost, which happened before his last title lost, how is he getting credit for beating an even worse version of Manuwa? Using Glover is weird too because we know nobody else would be in heavy contention for beating this Glover. Dude has had 2 title shots already 1 he had no business getting, let other people get a chance. Gus should have to actually earn his 3rd title shot
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Of the current top 5 he's fought everyone except Volkan which is why I'd be okay with him fighting Volkan for the chance to fight Jones. 

He won't fight Manuwa because they're mates now, just like DC will never fight Cain. He's recently dismantled Glover and he lost to DC and Jones. With Brock likely not fighting until next year, Jones will need an opponent for the end of this year and it's either going to be Gus or Volkan. With the history of Gus and Jones that is the fight that will sell more and looks tastier on paper. Sure he hasn't done enough to earn the title shot but who has?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> That's such bs though why should people just totally forget that Gus lost a title eliminator in his home town? Even more so why are you removing the KO to give him credit for losing to DC? Gus might be neck and neck with the Diaz brothers for getting undeserved credit and big fights. Why does he get so much credit for losing fights
> 
> Why should Gus get a 3rd title shot for a 3 fight win streak with a Glover who is on way out as the highlight. At least Volkan has a 3 fight win streak with 1st round KOs and is fresh blood. Give Gus the winner of OSP vs Rua or give him DC again


Yeah... Because it's always been about fairness and credibility... That horse has been beaten to death with no response. And fyi, Gus is ranked 2nd in LHW. But rankings doesn't mean anything. We can go around in circles about that meaningless shit all day...

Diaz bros is actually the perfect comparison. Because Gus can bring the fight. That's why he's getting credit. He's the only one that can bring a fight to Bones. He has history with Bones. He put him in a hospital bed. Who the fuck else is gonna do that? Volkan wold be difficult to sell. It's no one else.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> *No Jones vs Volkan makes sense*, how long can Gus milk that loss


How lol? It's too soon for the guy. Let him get another KO/dominant victory first. I'd like to see that fight but not next. 

No one cared about the guy prior to the Manuwa knockout. Buys for Jones vs. Gus 2 > buys for Jones vs. Volkan.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Of the current top 5 he's fought everyone except Volkan which is why I'd be okay with him fighting Volkan for the chance to fight Jones.
> 
> He won't fight Manuwa because they're mates now, just like DC will never fight Cain. He's recently dismantled Glover and he lost to DC and Jones. With Brock likely not fighting until next year, Jones will need an opponent for the end of this year and it's either going to be Gus or Volkan. With the history of Gus and Jones that is the fight that will sell more and looks tastier on paper. Sure he hasn't done enough to earn the title shot but who has?


Volkan should get it, there should be no question he should get it. It's not like the casual fans are still waiting for Jones vs Gus 2 anymore. That shit sailed after his two high profile losses. The only folk still saying Gus are amongst us diehard fans. Gus should have to go on a 5-6 fight win streak before he gets attempt 3 there should be some penalty for losing title fights. You shouldn't get to just clog the line where you can lose and get 2 and be right back, meanwhile other folk have to go on 6-7 fight win streaks while Gus gets his 80th chance because he had that good fight along time ago. 

I mean if we want to go history why not give it to Shogun then, I mean he fought Jones before and has name value. Gus should be fighting DC, the winner of Shogun vs Manuwa, anyone but Jones. 




Cashmere said:


> Yeah... Because it's always been about fairness and credibility... That horse has been beaten to death with no response. And fyi, Gus is ranked 2nd in LHW. But rankings doesn't mean anything. We can go around in circles about that meaningless shit all day...
> 
> Diaz bros is actually the perfect comparison. Because Gus can bring the fight. That's why he's getting credit. He's the only one that can bring a fight to Bones. He has history with Bones. He put him in a hospital bed. Who the fuck else is gonna do that? Volkan wold be difficult to sell. It's no one else.


Well I'd argue that Gus might not even be deserving of that spot seeing as he never seemed to drop in rankings after losing to Jones, Rumble, and DC and rarely even fights the middle tier. With Gus he's either losing to a top guy or beating a can most times. It's hard to determine where he is. Fights with Bader, a rematch with Davis(another guy he got chummy with and couldn't fight), and even OSP when he was hot could have made his lofty ranking seem more deserved. But as of now it's like he lost his way into permanent title contention 

Despite diehard fans wanting to overlook it and praise him for losing, a lot folk remember the Rumble and DC loss. The idea of selling it on Gus gave him his toughest fight slowly died off with each Gus lost. I mean really folk are really arguing that 

"Here's a guy who's greatest achievement is having a close loss to Jon, who's biggest moments since losing to Jon are also losses, but hey he's tall too maybe he wins right, because we're still sure it's just the reach and size advantage."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> How lol? It's too soon for the guy. Let him get another KO/dominant victory first. I'd like to see that fight but not next.
> 
> No one cared about the guy prior to the Manuwa knockout. Buys for Jones vs. Gus 2 > buys for Jones vs. Volkan.


Because he's an exciting contender and he's fresh blood. Is it early for him to get a title shot, yes, if he was in a division that's deep and not cleared out. Not much is going on at LHW because of the dominance of Jones and even DC. Do I think Jones wins, yeah I assume so but shit we never know, this guy is laying folk out quickly. But seeing as Jones has cleared the division they should be looking to get him new challenges vs doing a rematch with a guy who's done nothing but lose to top competition since he lost to Jones 

It's just too soon for Gus to get a 3rd title shot just because he looked good in a loss 3 years ago. Get some new blood in the fucking title picture. B

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because he's an exciting contender and he's fresh blood. Is it early for him to get a title shot, yes, if he was in a division that's deep and not cleared out. Not much is going on at LHW because of the dominance of Jones and even DC. Do I think Jones wins, yeah I assume so but shit we never know, this guy is laying folk out quickly. But seeing as Jones has cleared the division they should be looking to get him new challenges vs doing a rematch with a guy who's done nothing but lose to top competition since he lost to Jones
> 
> It's just too soon for Gus to get a 3rd title shot just because he looked good in a loss 3 years ago. Get some new blood in the fucking title picture. B
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Cool, he can get it after Jones vs. Gus 2 (a PPV that actually does a decent buyrate).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> Cool, he can get it after Jones vs. Gus 2 (a PPV that actually does a decent buyrate).


If that's the case save him for the real money in Lesnar, that's a real buyrate

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> If that's the case save him for the real money in Lesnar, that's a real buyrate
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Depends if Lesnar wants it and re-enters USADA testing pool. Still frozen on 6 month suspension.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> Depends if Lesnar wants it and re-enters USADA testing pool.


I wonder how much Juice Lesnar was on for Mania , makes no sense he retired now. We could be getting this fight in November if Brock didn't need to pretend he was getting in shape for Mania. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> If you scratch that Rumble beatdown ( because Rumble is a freak ), he gave DC a good fight and he just got done putting Glover on his ass a few months ago.
> 
> Fuck it. I'd say that's good enough.


You can't just ignore a BRUTTAAAAAL KO for no reason. He's 2-2 in his last 4, I know UFC can't grasp how that's the opposite of a contender but we can. Gus just doesn't have what it takes to be champion. Yeah, he had a good fight with Jones. But that was personal demons Jones. Saturday's Jones would kill Gus. Gustafsson just isn't good enough.



Jaxx said:


> Of the current top 5 he's fought everyone except Volkan which is why I'd be okay with him fighting Volkan for the chance to fight Jones.
> 
> Jones will need an opponent for the end of this year and it's either going to be Gus or Volkan. With the history of Gus and Jones that is the fight that will sell more and looks tastier on paper. Sure he hasn't done enough to earn the title shot but who has?


I say make the Volkan vs Gustafsson fight. If Volkan can beat Gus, especially in spectacular Rumble fashion, then there'd be no question he deserves a shot. If Gus wins, then I say he should face DC, if DC wants another fight, and if he wins that, then and only then will he EARN a title shot.

You said it yourself, Gus does not deserve a title shot.



Cashmere said:


> That horse has been beaten to death with no response. And fyi, Gus is ranked 2nd in LHW. But rankings doesn't mean anything. We can go around in circles about that meaningless shit all day...
> 
> He's the only one that can bring a fight to Bones. He has history with Bones. He put him in a hospital bed. Who the fuck else is gonna do that? Volkan wold be difficult to sell. It's no one else.


Fans need to stop talking about rankings not mattering, it just gives UFC a pass. And the rankings do get mentioned, by fighters who get screwed.

And Gus is not the only guy that can take the fight to Jones, DC was trading with and keeping pace with Jones for 3 rounds. Gus fought a lazy Jones and still lost. Then he got executed by Rumble and ran through by DC, the fight wasn't even close. He then made no statement against Jan and when he faced Glover, he ran half the fight. Yes he won 2 fights, but he didn't make a lasting impression in either. Jones vs Gus is not an interesting fight right now.



Swissblade said:


> How lol? It's too soon for the guy. Let him get another KO/dominant victory first. I'd like to see that fight but not next.
> 
> No one cared about the guy prior to the Manuwa knockout. Buys for Jones vs. Gus 2 > buys for Jones vs. Volkan.


I agree it is too soon for Volkan. Above I said that he should face Gus and if he wins he's proven he can beat the gatekeeper. Volkan took no damage, he can do a quick turn around.

I don't know if that's true, but they'll definitely care now. He's constantly making statement after statement.



RapShepard said:


> If that's the case save him for the real money in Lesnar, that's a real buyrate.


And this part caps of the biggest and most irksome part of the argument. Question to you FANS, why the hell do you guys care about buyrates?! You're not UFC, WME-IMG, ppv providers or fighters. There are zero stakes for any of you as far as buyrates go. Yes UFC will go for the money, but that means fuck all to us. Do you guys just want to predict who gets the shot? Fine. But to just say X should because the buys will be a little better is silly. It's like fans asking for a money fight.

Here's another thing that was missed here. Jones as a draw. I know I heard Dana say that this was en route to being a million+ in buys. That means Jones is the draw. Now I know it's a different set of circumstances but it didn't matter who was across the cage from Lesnar, Ronda, GSP or Conor, as long as they were there, the show made money. Carwin, Bethe, Fitch and Alverez don't mean shit for buys. They're just there make it a fight. It's different from Tito vs Chuck because both of those guys drew money. If Jones is a real draw, then it doesn't matter who he faces, he just needs to show up.

Finally, what is Jones gonna do? That's a question that somehow escaped a few of you. Yes he's champion and he should defend. But he also wants Lesnar, which is A LONG STRETCH away. You don't just load up on bread, make 230 and face Lesnar, you have to put on mass the right way, strength train, make sure your cardio and conditioning is on point and most importantly, get your feet wet BEFORE the Lesnar fight. Jones is gonna need at heavyweight test first. This ain't like Conor or even Holly moving up, that's just water. This is physical mass, size and strength. For Jones this is a completely different beast.

My question to you guys is, over the next few months, what do you see Jones doing? Do you see a quick turnaround defense? (no matter the opponent) Or do you see him moving up to test himself at heavyweight? And if so, against who?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tyron is going off on Dana White on the MMA Hour, demanding a public apology or he'll start leaking information the UFC don't want leaked.

I have a theory about all this. I reckon that Dana was always going to find a reason to find fault with Tyron after this fight, any reason to prevent a Woodley/GSP fight in the near future. Why? Because he's saving Woodley for Conor.

Because Conor is his bumchum.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I;d say more like they're saving GSP for Conor


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> If you scratch that Rumble beatdown ( because Rumble is a freak ), he gave DC a good fight and he just got done putting Glover on his ass a few months ago.
> 
> Fuck it. I'd say that's good enough.


Why scratch that loss though? That was a fight the UFC put together to make Gus a star and get him a second Title shot. But he got murdered in his home country and still got a Title shot that he lost.



Jaxx said:


> Sure he lost to Bones and DC before, but who hasn't lost to them? Two of the greatest LHWs ever. Rumble is a freak and on his day he'll KO anyone. Those are his only recent losses. Of the current top 5, he's beaten Manuwa and Glover, if he doesn't fight Jones next then Volkan is the only fight they should make.
> 
> After 214, Jones really only has two options at LHW in Volkan and Gus and I think he'd like to dispatch Gus and to almost right that wrong. Gus/Bones II is the fight to make.


I don't see Manuwa and Glover as legit top 5 fighters. It's clear as day they're not Title material, and are only ranked so highly because LHW is so shallow. Gus wins are run of the mill, his best fights have been losses.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> I;d say more like they're saving GSP for Conor


Conor isn't coming back.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree it is too soon for Volkan. Above I said that he should face Gus and if he wins he's proven he can beat the gatekeeper. Volkan took no damage, he can do a quick turn around.
> 
> I don't know if that's true, but they'll definitely care now. He's constantly making statement after statement.


But why kill off a contender? LHW division is already shallow as it is. I say protect the two and have Jones face off against both.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jay Valero said:


> Conor isn't coming back.


Conor has already said that when he gets back, he wants Khabib in Russia.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Conor has already said that when he gets back, he wants Khabib in Russia.


That's what Dana said lol, not Conor.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> That's what Dana said lol, not Conor.


Well shit. My bad. But why'd he say Khabib? Khabib is a shithead who can't stay healthy or make weight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's still probs the biggest fight they can make.,


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> In regards to HW he beat guys like Mir, Bigfoot, Barnett, etc who all dwarfed him and goes toe to toe with Cain in the gym. DC can more than handle himself at HW.


The last HW that he fought was 4 years ago. He's almost 40 now. The LAST thing he wants to do is take on much bigger guys at a time when his body starts winding down. There's NO WAY that I see him capturing the title in this division. At least in lighter classes, he'll gains speed and stamina (and even strength according to Dolce), and can utilize his wrestling more efficiently. Longterm, lighter is wiser. From a marketing standpoint, there's not much money to be made in the HW division right now. It's high risk/low reward across the board.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> The last HW that he fought was 4 years ago. He's almost 40 now. The LAST thing he wants to do is take on much bigger guys at a time when his body starts winding down. There's NO WAY that I see him capturing the title in this division. At least in lighter classes, he'll gains speed and stamina (and even strength according to Dolce), and can utilize his wrestling more efficiently. Longterm, lighter is wiser. From a marketing standpoint, there's not much money to be made in the HW division right now. It's high risk/low reward across the board.


On the age point he's nearly 40 and has had issues cutting weight in the past already.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think going up to HW is the better choice for DC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is Cormier at 206.2 pounds, and you want him to cut another 20 POUNDS. Look at the recent recent trend of fighters who have moved weight classes, they all MOVED UP. NOT DOWN. 

Whittaker from 170 to 185
Cerrone from 155 to 170 

Both had amazing success, then look at someone like Pettis who moved down to 145, couldnt even make the weight and had bad peformance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Before reading your post, I thought that pick was post KO.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> That's what Dana said lol, not Conor.


Conor did say he was exploring the idea in an interview.






______________________________

Michael Bisping confirms GSP fight will take place at UFC 217 in MSG.

Ugh knew this match was a lock the second Whittaker said he was injured and out for a few months.  Hoping Bisping at least wins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> But why kill off a contender? LHW division is already shallow as it is. I say protect the two and have Jones face off against both.


I never got this protect contenders thing more fights against title contenders should happen.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I never got this protect contenders thing more fights against title contenders should happen.


Yeah in stacked divisions, not in a thin division where only like 4 guys matter/are any good lol (3 if DC decides to go up to HW)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892180286825537536
:lmao




(it's a parody account btw)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Cat Zingano was on the MMA hour and it was a very interesting listen. She's been hurt since the Nunes fight. She said that to all the educated fans know that the fighter who faced Pena wasn't her. Also, UFC pitched the Cyborg fight to Cat a while back. Cat said yes, Cyborg said no.

They also talked about the 145 division as a whole. The big question is, if Cyborg "retires" then would UFC retire the division as a whole. What about bringing in more women? Is it just gonna be feeding 135-ers to Cyborg, just with a belt attached to market? Just an all around good listen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> So Cat Zingano was on the MMA hour and it was a very interesting listen. She's been hurt since the Nunes fight. She said that to all the educated fans know that the fighter who faced Pena wasn't her. Also, UFC pitched the Cyborg fight to Cat a while back. Cat said yes, Cyborg said no.
> 
> They also talked about the 145 division as a whole. The big question is, if Cyborg "retires" then would UFC retire the division as a whole. What about bringing in more women? Is it just gonna be feeding 135-ers to Cyborg, just with a belt attached to market? Just an all around good listen.


I find her voice really attractive as well. :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Colby Covington tells Dana White not to ‘worry’, has dirt on Tyron Woodley that could ‘ruin his life’




Pathetic from Colby,


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He's just playing the game. Just playing the game....

Kind of weak to use dirt to get ahead in the workplace. The funny thing is that 170 is open. He's on a 4 fight streak, if he asks for a Masvidal or Thompson, he could get those fights. No need for ruining a man's life for something you already have.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I refuse to pay any attention to the UFC women's 145 division until the UFC actually starts to care about it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I refuse to pay any attention to the UFC women's 145 division until the UFC actually starts to care about it.


But they do. They've just run into a few hurdles that were out of their control.

- Cyborg had that weird testing situation even though she was completely innocent.
- GDR is a pussy and a cheater
- Holly needed to stay active so she took a 35 fight.
- Cat wants to fight at 45, but needs to heal up and settle personal matters
- They just had a "Champion vs Champion" fight Saturday.
- Megan Anderson needs to heal up.

UFC are doing their best, timing is everything. Can they sign a few more fighters? Yes. Should they have had 145 fights outside of "feeding" Cyborg or title fights? Sure. But they are trying.

Let me ask you something. What would yoou do differently?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> He's just playing the game. Just playing the game....
> 
> Kind of weak to use dirt to get ahead in the workplace. The funny thing is that 170 is open. He's on a 4 fight streak, if he asks for a Masvidal or Thompson, he could get those fights. No need for ruining a man's life for something you already have.


Pretty sure him and Masvidal are besties so that won't happen. Masvidal/Thompson is the fight to make.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They should do RDA vs Colby since there was a minor feud there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> Yeah in stacked divisions, not in a thin division where only like 4 guys matter/are any good lol (3 if DC decides to go up to HW)


I don't see how contenders not fighting each other make the division any more stacked. It just makes it even more notable when title contenders don't fight. Not saying that every fight needs to be some ridiculous champ vs 1 or the number 2 vs 3 that's stupid and will have us missing out in great fights. But on the flip I don't think contenders should be kept away from each other or that somebody like a Dom Cruz should get to just sit around waiting for Cody or TJ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892883319490301956
Bisping better win this


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> St. Pierre better win this


I agree! :evil


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

impossible to say how the layoff has affected GSP. Obviously GSP is the better fighter, but it will have been 4 years by that point. Impossible to predict.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree! :evil


Oh so you want him to hold the belt for a few months pretending hes going to defend it against Whittaker then vacate and go back to 170?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Oh so you want him to hold the belt for a few months pretending hes going to defend it against Whittaker then vacate and go back to 170?


Has very little to do with GSP. I don't like Bisping, therefore I'm rooting for his opponent.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

A lot of toss up picks on this card


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm fairly certain Bisping wins.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893144808708952066


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I like that tbh


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Like the fight, but another interim? :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

any idea with interim title in it is a shit idea.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

LOL Masvidal lost his last fight, an interim fight doesn't make sense _at all_. Woodley's out for a few months not a damn year, just wait for the guy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

There's not a clear contender though 

Look at the rankings he beat Thompson, Lawler has just come back after losing to him, Maia just lost & Masvidal is next so in terms of that it makes sense to get a clear challenger


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

You can get a clear contender without an interim title...

Don't forget RDA guys, that guy is 2 fights away from a title shot imo. Beat Magny at 215 and another top contender and there's no reason he doesn't challenge for the WW title.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just give Lawler his rematch. Don't risk Masvidal beating him. If you have to wait an extra few months for Woodley then so be it. Not like anyone views these Interim champions or title fights as anything other than a new way of saying #1 Contender b*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still say UFC should just invest in a Silver Championship with a big gold 1 on it. It's a visual que and would make audiences take notice because.......shiny.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Joanna vs Thug Rose is on for UFC 217


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

BornBad said:


> Joanna vs Thug Rose is on for UFC 217


Source ? Is it confirmed yet ?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

PUNKY said:


> Source ? Is it confirmed yet ?


MMA-Today just posted about that 

http://mma-today.com/joanna-jedrzejczyk-vs-rose-namajunas-targeted-ufc-217-msg


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

BornBad said:


> MMA-Today just posted about that
> 
> http://mma-today.com/joanna-jedrzejczyk-vs-rose-namajunas-targeted-ufc-217-msg


Cheers love. :smile2:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bisping/GSP and Joanna/Rose isn't exactly MSG main event worthy. I hope they can get a huge main event on there, most likely involving Jon Jones. I reckon Conor is scheduled for the end of year event.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Rose :mark

Shame she has no chance though


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Bisping/GSP and Joanna/Rose isn't exactly MSG main event worthy. I hope they can get a huge main event on there, most likely involving Jon Jones. *I reckon Conor is scheduled for the end of year event.*


I read somewhere a few days back that nate was aiming for a return in december so maybe 219 for the trilogy fight... :vince$


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joanna beats Rose 11 times out of 10. Maybe even 12.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jamaican said:


> Rose :mark
> 
> Shame she has no chance though


I don't think anybody at 115 has a chance against Joanna Champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

GSP on the card is a big enough deal. 

Not a fan of Rose getting the Title shot on a 1 fight win streak. Its the thing with MMA, its such a shallow talent pool, that alot of the time fighters get a Title Shot off an unimpressive run.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP alone isn't big enough for MSG. IMO, wonder how is layoff has effected his PPV power. This guys was drawing 700K plus every PPV. If they stack this MSG card it wuld surely beat a million.


I fucking lvoe the fact that Joanna is getting placed on these mega cards, back to back MSG cards baaby :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> GSP alone isn't big enough for MSG. IMO, wonder how is layoff has effected his PPV power. This guys was drawing 700K plus every PPV. If they stack this MSG card it wuld surely beat a million.
> 
> I fucking lvoe the fact that Joanna is getting placed on these mega cards, back to back MSG cards baaby :mark:


I say that the international market will boost numbers. The French parts of Canada are a lot closer to MSG than Ireland is to America in general. I think as far as attendance, the house will be full. Not to mention the bump in buys a returning GSP will generate once the machine starts to promote him. Especially if Georges does a few of French spots.

Joanna is in a great spot right now. She's legit as fuck and is a clear step above the rest of 115. The only thing I think she needs to do is finish her opponents. As masterful as her stand-up is, her fights all run together, save for the Claudia fight where she got taken down a lot. If she wants to get out of the co-main spot and move up to main event, she needs to send athe message that she is must see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She 50-45's her opponents soundly. (except Claudia). It's not like her fights are boring. Don't think she has the firepower to knockout her opponents unless it's a clean head kick. 



Btw the way your sigs are out of control


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

For real the sigs are insane. I need to scroll down this thread real slowly at work until I see DX's name and then I completely skip his post and on to the next one. God knows what the people at work think :blonde


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Never thought about youu guys being at work. Sorry.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first thing I do when I start posting at a new message board is turn of sigs.

I can't imagine anybody is going to watch the fights tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I can't imagine anybody is going to watch the fights tonight.


I will, love me some free fights.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Btw the way your sigs are out of control


Not only that, but @DX-Superkick has a washed-up Cat on it.

Just fuckin with ya btw lol. I'll masturbate to Zingano, no lie.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Not only that, but DX-Superkick has a washed-up Cat on it.
> 
> Just fuckin with ya btw lol. I'll masturbate to Zingano, no lie.


Check my sig spoiler for my previous effort.... :becky2

By the way, I'd do em both. Cat and Alanah! Or Cat and Nunes. Or Nunes and Alanah....

.....or just hang back and let them go at it.



But yeah......MMA. Blood, guts, fighting....yeah.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Tonight a fellow countryman will make his return to the octagon after battling with cancer. His last fight was a phenomenal flying knee KO win against Noad Lahat.





Watch out for Diego Rivas tonight, I hope this guy proves tonight that heart and dedication prevails over ring rust and puts on a good fight.

I hope we get a whole night of entertaining fights. I hope Rashad Evans do smething worth watching tonight and gets the win, otherwise it'll be all she wrote for his UFC career. I despise Sam Alvey's boring ass, so I'm supporting Rashad to put to sleep that goofball. I'm also curious about Briones vs. Yahya; that's a fight that promise some good showmanship.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Dustin Ortiz just won in 14 muthafuckin seconds. :done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Good night so far. Guys bringing the finishes!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Asian Sensation gave that fight away....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Retire Rashad


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rashad looked totally dreadful. Guy needs to call it a day


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Jouban....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rashad needs to quit RIGHT NOW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Randa won.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I had it 29-28 Grasso. 





Moreno is too green atm, Hes young though so plenty of time to work on it


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Alexa Grasso :vince3


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The rest of the month is clear, folks. Aside from Dana White's Tuesday thingy and a Bellator card the night before (why...), the only thing August has left is MAY/MAC. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck 4 weeks no UFC. :mj2 


Gonna have withdrawls


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Fuck 4 weeks no UFC.
> 
> Gonna have withdrawls


Watch Bellator, WSOF or ASX Fights.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Only one Bellator show in the next 6 weeks though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Paige is moving to flyweight and will fight Jessica Eye in UFC 216


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Paige is moving to flyweight and will fight Jessica Eye in UFC 216


The return of Paige in a Cage!

I looked up 216, is there no title fight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There will be, just hasnt finalised it yet


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

they want to do Stipe/Cain on that card.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sad to see the current mental state of Ian McCall on the MMA hour. Ironic that he like many others continue to promote the effects of cannabis while appearing to be totally oblivious that years of smoking the stuff is a major contributing factor in why his head is so fucked up


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rashad Evans is starting to approach B.J. Penn levels of washed. Watching him struggle against Sam Alvey of all people was so depressing. I really hope he calls it quits before he tarnishes his legacy even more. :sad:

I felt Alexa Grasso just nicked the decision but it was an incredibly close fight. It certainly wasn't a robbery IMO. She's still got a long way to go in her development. She's cute as fuck though. 8*D

What the hell has happened to Alan Jouban? It was only two fights ago that he was able to school Mike Perry, now he barely seems able to take a punch.

I don't think Sergio Pettis is quite ready for Mighty Mouse just yet. I'd like to see him improve his wrestling a bit more before engaging in that encounter.

Overall I enjoyed that Mexican card. It seems to be a current theme that the cards I am least interested end up being wildly entertaining.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> Watch Bellator, WSOF or ASX Fights.


There's also Dana's contender series tonight. The fights have been great so far. Great finishes, too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


> There's also Dana's contender series tonight. The fights have been great so far. Great finishes, too.


Do you listen to the Snoop commentary though? :mj


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RKing85 said:


> they want to do Stipe/Cain on that card.


Cain can't make it to the mailbox without pulling up lame, though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Haven't even heard anything about Cain training since they pulled him off 207.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Do you listen to the Snoop commentary though? :mj


Yeah, I think it's hilarious, lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If Cains getting a Title shot thats just a reminder of how terrible HW still is.

Dudes fought like once in the last decade and is on a one fight win streak.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If Cains getting a Title shot thats just a reminder of how terrible HW still is.
> 
> Dudes fought like once in the last decade and is on a one fight win streak.


I wish somebody would just take him out back and put him out of his misery. It's like the UFC refused to move past him, I get wanting to use him to break into Mexico but that ship sailed when he got chocked out in Mexico City. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Stipe destroys Cain.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> Wind destroys Cain.


Fixed....

But all in all, I say this could be either one of 3 different fights.

- First heavy to land a bomb a la Stipe vs JDS 2
- Cain shows up and runs through him like he did Bigfoot at 146. DAT BACK ALLEY MUGGING!
- Or they have a total war like JDS vs Stipe 1

Either way, I'll be pulling for Stipe. Because no matter what, he'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sea level motivated full camp Cain would be GOAT Heavyweight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*repost browser error*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Sea level motivated full camp Cain would be GOAT Heavyweight.












Then again, wind exists.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon Jones versus the Heavyweight Top Ten. How does he match up against them? :lenny2

Champion: Stipe Miocic
1. Alistair Overeem
2. Fabricio Werdum
3. Cain Velasquez
4. Junior Dos Santos
5. Ben Rothwell
6. Francis Ngannou
7. Mark Hunt
8. Derrick Lewis
9. Stefan Struve
10. Alexey Oliynyk

Overeem and Miocic would be his toughest tests IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Jon Jones versus the Heavyweight Top Ten. How does he match up against them?


That was actually a question I was asking in your absence. What is Jones going to do next?

If he's serious about Lesnar, he can't just jump in there. He needs a test at heavyweight first. How does the extra weight affect him? Will it hurt or help his cardio? Does he lack heavyweight thunder in his hands? Will the strength and more importantly size difference be too much?

Jones is great, in fact, he's a GOAT. But untested water is untested water. I just don't know who the right test would be honestly. I know a while back I suggested Hunt and it may have been you that said it was suicide.

What about JDS? Does he still have it? Maybe. Is his chin shot? Maybe. Is he a good test for Jones? I think so. I say give Jones the loser of JDS/N'Ganno. But would that be rewarding a loss?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outside of a KO because it's heavyweight I don't see anybody having anything besides a punchers chance when it comes to skill. Maybe Werdum since Jones BJJ is pretty much untested and Werdum is bigger. But all in all none of those sound like a bad fight for him to me. But his chin seems pretty damn solid I don't see why he couldn't tie the Heavyweight defense record.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What is Jones going to do next?


Gus rematch. Brock's not going to be available until Summer next year and that's essentially going to be Jon dipping his toes into the Heavyweight waters.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Gus rematch. Brock's not going to be available until Summer next year and that's essentially going to be Jon dipping his toes into the Heavyweight waters.


I still say that Lesnar may be too deep for Jones. You just don't "put on some weight" and go up to heavyweight. You need to put on mass the right way. I don't see Lesnar as a "toe dip" of a fighter. Even at 40. :draper2

And as for Gus, see the following post from your hiatus. For more detail, I say go back and read the whole fallout of 214's main event if you haven't. Just use my post quote. I quoted us all at the time.



DX-Superkick said:


> You can't just ignore a BRUTTAAAAAL KO for no reason. He's 2-2 in his last 4, I know UFC can't grasp how that's the opposite of a contender but we can. Gus just doesn't have what it takes to be champion. Yeah, he had a good fight with Jones. But that was personal demons Jones. Saturday's Jones would kill Gus. Gustafsson just isn't good enough.
> 
> 
> I say make the Volkan vs Gustafsson fight. If Volkan can beat Gus, especially in spectacular Rumble fashion, then there'd be no question he deserves a shot. If Gus wins, then I say he should face DC, if DC wants another fight, and if he wins that, then and only then will he EARN a title shot.
> ...


Just my take on the 205 Title situation while you were out. I still stand by it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Winner of Gus/Volkan is deserving of the next title shot. Retarded to suggest DC/Gus II because if DC wins then your fucked cause he just lost for the second time against Jones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895068385993555968


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What difference does New York make? :hmm:

Jones'll end him wherever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

IF you bothered reading the article, Jones states why he doesn't want to fight in MSG, it's purely monetary reasons


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, you lose more in taxes fighting in New York than you do in other states.

I don't know why people want to see Jones/Gus again so badly. Gus on his best day still lost to Jones on his absolute worst day. I get that the contender list is thin, but still. I have no interest in a rematch there.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I still have a hard time believing Jones didn't really train for that Gus fight. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

How did I not know Maxim Novoselov was out of prison and had a fight back in April???


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895302997600681984
The real main event.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> yeah, you lose more in taxes fighting in New York than you do in other states.
> 
> I don't know why people want to see Jones/Gus again so badly. Gus on his best day still lost to Jones on his absolute worst day. I get that the contender list is thin, but still. I have no interest in a rematch there.


Who said it was Jones' worst day? That's just fanboyism.

The fact is, Gustafsson pushed Jones further and came closer to beating him than anyone ever has, no matter what the circumstances that makes a rematch interesting.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Contract has been signed to fight Bisping.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy fuck, check this fucking shit out:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait for Bisping vs. GSP. :mark::mark::mark:

It boggles my mind how some fans aren't excited about Bones vs. Gus II. Their first fight together was incredible, it was one of best fights that division has ever seen. Fans today are so picky. :no:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> I still have a hard time believing Jones didn't really train for that Gus fight.
> 
> Just my opinion.


A lot of people around his camp stated, that he barely had a training camp. 




That doesn't mean if he had a full camp he's gonna run through Gus, IT"S POSSIBLE, but who knows.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Gustafson will always be a nearly man unfortunately, I can't see him beating Jones after the soul crushing defeats he suffered in the past few years. You have to be bulletproof mentally to step in there with Jones and Gus isn't the same fighter he was during the first bout.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> It boggles my mind how some fans aren't excited about Bones vs. Gus II. Their first fight together was incredible, it was one of best fights that division has ever seen. Fans today are so picky.


He's unworthy and has shown us time and time and time again that he can't get the job done when facing real competition. Jones beat him, Rumble Fuck-Fisted him, and DC demolished him. Gus is barely a gatekeeper. Beating old guys and "10 to 15-ers" means nothing. He's proven that his best isn't good enough. He's just some guy.



Machiavelli said:


> A lot of people around his camp stated, that he barely had a training camp.
> 
> That doesn't mean if he had a full camp he's gonna run through Gus, IT"S POSSIBLE, but who knows.


Well, DC ran through Gus and Jones is far and away better than both sooo....:draper2



Unorthodox said:


> Gustafson will always be a nearly man unfortunately, I can't see him beating Jones after the soul crushing defeats he suffered in the past few years. You have to be bulletproof mentally to step in there with Jones and Gus isn't the same fighter he was during the first bout.


I agree. Gus has shown nothing that says he could beat the top 3. (Jones, DC, Rumble) *repped*

In a world were black guys aren't allowed in UFC, Gus has a chance lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice hyperbole. You clearly didn't even fucking watch the Gus/DC fight. Stop talking.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Rose Namajunas NSFW




hew


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

^SOMEONE GET THAT LITTLE BOY SOME CLOTHES!



Machiavelli said:


> Nice hyperbole. You clearly didn't even fucking watch the Gus/DC fight. Stop talking.


No hyperbole. And I did see the fight. So did the the judges who awarded the fight to DC. DC rag dolled him, clinched and uppercut him to oblivion, slammed him and won handily.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm not really against the ide of Gustaffson getting the next shot. I believe that he certainly has a bigger case for a title shot than, say Jimi Manuwa who got his soul taken away by Oezdemir.

Gustaffson makes the most sense for now, maybe in a few more fights Oezdemir could be taking on the LHW champion by the end of the next year. But the division is all out of contenders right now. Many fans seem to think that Jones vs. Gustaffson was Jones toughest fight, so I expect that if JOnes doesn't move up or effectively fights Lesnar, he'll end up fighting Gustaffson.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully Volkan Oezdemir is booked for the same card as Bones vs. Gus II. That way he's there as a replacement in case anything goes down. I have no idea who you could match him up with though, sure would help to have Ryan Bader around at the moment.....

But IF for whatever reason Bones vs. Gus II doesn't happen there's no question that Gustaffson vs. Oezdemir should be next.

EDIT -

Sidenote: GSP has opened as the favourite over Bisping. I have a feeling there might be money to be made here. :hmm:


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> But IF for whatever reason Bones vs. Gus II doesn't happen there's no question that *Gustaffson vs. Oezdemir* should be next.


Now that sounds like something everyone and their grandmas should watch

EDIT: Shit, maybe even they could make that fight soon enough and make it a title eliminator fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> maybe even they could make that fight soon enough and make it a title eliminator fight.


It's possible but are they willing to risk losing Bones vs. Gus II before they have the chance to cash in?

That fight would definitely need to be a title eliminator though. I don't see why it wouldn't be when those two are really the only viable contenders around at the moment.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> It's possible but are they willing to risk losing Bones vs. Gus II before they have the chance to cash in?
> 
> That fight would definitely need to be a title eliminator though. I don't see why it wouldn't be when those two are really the only viable contenders around at the moment.


I think that if Jones was serious about the Lesnar fight, and the whole thing plays out smooth, it could be Jones vs. Lesnar, and in the same card have an interim title fight between Gustaffson and Oezdemir.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I think that if Jones was serious about the Lesnar fight, and the whole thing plays out smooth, it could be Jones vs. Lesnar, and in the same card have an interim title fight between Gustaffson and Oezdemir.


From what I hear Lesnar's not going to be available until at least Summer next year. He's still got to play out the USADA suspension and fulfil his WWE duties until his contract expires. My guess is Bones vs. Lesnar will be the big headline event for their annual July card.

So unless Jon's going to take time off to bulk up for Heavyweight I don't see why he can't defend his title once or twice before then. In a perfect world we might even get to see Jon face both Gus and Volkan before Brock.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

There are times to do number one contender fights between 1 and 2, and there are times not to. If Jones is going to stick around at 205, then I think they should keep Gus and Volkan apart and you have two title challengers over the next 12 months. 

If Jones is going to go do a Brock superfight next, then I'm okay with a Gus/Volkan fight to keep them busy and give a clear number 1 contender fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brock is suspended for 6 months from when he re enters the USADA programme which he has still not done so unless Jones plans on having another long absence that fight will not be his next one. If he stays at 205 Gus is the only viable opponent at this time. Rumble vs Jones would be a good fight to make but Rumble got dealt with easily in his last fight which was for a title so it is highly unlikely he gets the nod and add the fact that he is currently retired makes it highly unlikely. Volkan only has 3 UFC fights to his name and has only beat a couple of decent fighters. He needs to beat a top contender like Gus before he can be considered for a title shot

Jones Gus 2 is the only option which really does confirm how shallow the 205 division currently is


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I wasn't aware about Brock's situation. 

I agree that Oezdemir hasn't enough fights to make a case for a title fight in the short term. But who's left? everyone in the division is either too old, has been beaten recently, or is too down in the ranks. 

Jimi Manuwa was a rising star and got stopped by Volkan. I'm sure as shit they were grooming Manuwa to be the next LHW star next to DC and Jones, and everything went to shit when Oezdemir knocked him the fuck out. He can still be a star in the future, but he'll have to climb up again.

If Oezdemir gets to fight Gustaffson before Jones decides to defend his title, if he can pull the win over Gustaffson, he deserves the title shot. If they do Jones vs. Gustaffson II, then Oezdemir should fight Rua (If he manages to beat OSP on Sep. 22), Teixeira or Nogueira, in my opinion, to rack up some names on his record. The other name I can think of that should be thrown into the mix is Tyson Pedro if he gets to beat Latifi on UFC 215.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I'm not really against the ide of Gustaffson getting the next shot. I believe that he certainly has a bigger case for a title shot than, say Jimi Manuwa who got his soul taken away by Oezdemir.
> 
> Gustaffson makes the most sense for now, maybe in a few more fights Oezdemir could be taking on the LHW champion by the end of the next year. But the division is all out of contenders right now. Many fans seem to think that Jones vs. Gustaffson was Jones toughest fight, so I expect that if JOnes doesn't move up or effectively fights Lesnar, he'll end up fighting Gustaffson.


No Volkan makes the most sense, Gus doesn't make sense to get a 3rd title shot for a 2 fight win streak. Gus has done nothing since losing to Jones to convince me he'd win. All he's done is lose to all the top guys. Give Gus the winner of OSP vs Shogun 2. Gus only makes sense to people still living in 2013. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Jones vs. Gus 2 should absolutely be the next fight for Jones.

____________________

UFC 215 poster:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Gus doesn't make sense to get a 3rd title shot for a 2 fight win streak. Gus has done nothing since losing to Jones to convince me he'd win. All he's done is lose to all the top guys. Give Gus the winner of OSP vs Shogun 2. Gus only makes sense to people still living in 2013.


Spot on. Everyone keeps saying, "Best fight" or "Jones' toughest fight," but that was 4 YEARS AGO! It means absolutely nothing NOW. He beat a guy who was 2-2 when they fought (Jan B) and then Glover who got blasted by Rumble in 13 seconds. Gus has shown nothing in RECENT fights that say he's worthy.

Again, I say it's all up to Jones. If he wants Lesnar, he should work on gaining weight and putting on mass the right way, then getting a heavyweight test. If he wants to focus on 205, as odd as this may sound, he should be in the Fox studio hyping up 205. Talk about Volkan, Gus and guys that aren't in UFC even. Talk about guys like Rumble and Bader. Just keep 205 hyped up.

I say Volkan is the fresh test and the way more exciting fighter. I say give Volkan the Gus fight that way there would be no question. Beating OSP or Shogun at this point is a lay up and would just be a notch. Just have Gus fight Volkan. Winner gets Jones, loser gets DC. (if DC is still fighting) Being the fighter to retire DC would be a great achievement and selling point for a title shot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Spot on. Everyone keeps saying, "Best fight" or "Jones' toughest fight," but that was 4 YEARS AGO! It means absolutely nothing NOW. He beat a guy who was 2-2 when they fought (Jan B) and then Glover who got blasted by Rumble in 13 seconds. Gus has shown nothing in RECENT fights that say he's worthy.
> 
> Again, I say it's all up to Jones. If he wants Lesnar, he should work on gaining weight and putting on mass the right way, then getting a heavyweight test. If he wants to focus on 205, as odd as this may sound, he should be in the Fox studio hyping up 205. Talk about Volkan, Gus and guys that aren't in UFC even. Talk about guys like Rumble and Bader. Just keep 205 hyped up.
> 
> I say Volkan is the fresh test and the way more exciting fighter. I say give Volkan the Gus fight that way there would be no question. Beating OSP or Shogun at this point is a lay up and would just be a notch. Just have Gus fight Volkan. Winner gets Jones, loser gets DC. (if DC is still fighting) Being the fighter to retire DC would be a great achievement and selling point for a title shot.


I think people don't want Gus vs Volkan because they're afraid Volkan would knock him out of title contention

But the loser of them vs DC sounds fine to me


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

215 is a much better card than i first thought. Magny vs RDA is interesting and Stephens vs Melendez could be a great banger


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> and *Stephens* vs Melendez could be a great banger


Who?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Anark said:


> Who?


The hardest puncher in the 145 division. The one who Conor was avoiding :smile2:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

(Y)


:side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895735815711543296
:uhoh2


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No Volkan makes the most sense, Gus doesn't make sense to get a 3rd title shot for a 2 fight win streak. Gus has done nothing since losing to Jones to convince me he'd win. All he's done is lose to all the top guys. Give Gus the winner of OSP vs Shogun 2. Gus only makes sense to people still living in 2013.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


If a dude with 3 UFC bouts make the most sense for a title contendership just gotta shows you how fucked the LHW division really is. I said that Gustaffson made the most sense in the short term over Oezdemir based solely on seniority. If you really think about it, none of the top guys of the division has some kind of momentum going on, except for Oezdemir and Gustaffson, but the issue with the Oezdemir is that he's still too new in the UFC, and because of this, he may lack drawing power to be considered as a challenger to Jon Jones in the forseeable future. 

It's not like I think that Gus vs Jones is the best fight, nor the right match-up to make, but it's something the UFC would probably pull off. Remember that the UFC chose Gustaffson over Bader to fight DC for the championship, even though he was coming of a KO loss and Bader was riding a winning a streak.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> If a dude with 3 UFC bouts make the most sense for a title contendership just gotta shows you how fucked the LHW division really is. I said that Gustaffson made the most sense in the short term over Oezdemir based solely on seniority. If you really think about it, none of the top guys of the division has some kind of momentum going on, except for Oezdemir and Gustaffson
> 
> but the issue with the Oezdemir is that he's still too new in the UFC, and because of this, he may lack drawing power to be considered as a challenger to Jon Jones in the forseeable future.
> 
> It's not like I think that Gus vs Jones is the best fight, nor the right match-up to make, but it's something the UFC would probably pull off. Remember that the UFC chose Gustaffson over Bader to fight DC for the championship, even though he was coming of a KO loss and Bader was riding a winning a streak.


Only 3 fights in UFC? He's 15-1! _That's_ how you should look at it. This is MMA not WWE were your only work that matters is in WWE. Seniority has nothing to do with momentum.

- Phil Davis went to Bellator, won 3 fights and got a title shot.
- Ryan Bader debuted in a title shot out of the gate
- Gegard Mousasi is headed to Bellator. If he gets a title shot out of the gate will it be wrong? No, because he's on a great run.
- Justin Gathje has 1 fight in UFC. If he and Ferguson have a title eliminator fight, would it be wrong? No, because the guy is on a war path!

Drawing power? Drawing power means fuck all to fans. No one across the cage from Ronda was a draw, save for maybe Tate. No one across the cage from Conor has been a draw save for Floyd and Diaz in the rematch. Yes, WME cares about buys, but Johnny six pack and Billy buffalo wings don't. I understand why UFC-WME would write off Volkan but why must fans entertain those type of thoughts as well? Jones is a draw, that's been proven. It doesn't matter who's across the cage, Jon Bones Jones is there and the crowd will follow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> If a dude with 3 UFC bouts make the most sense for a title contendership just gotta shows you how fucked the LHW division really is. I said that Gustaffson made the most sense in the short term over Oezdemir based solely on seniority. If you really think about it, none of the top guys of the division has some kind of momentum going on, except for Oezdemir and Gustaffson, but the issue with the Oezdemir is that he's still too new in the UFC, and because of this, he may lack drawing power to be considered as a challenger to Jon Jones in the forseeable future.
> 
> It's not like I think that Gus vs Jones is the best fight, nor the right match-up to make, but it's something the UFC would probably pull off. Remember that the UFC chose Gustaffson over Bader to fight DC for the championship, even though he was coming of a KO loss and Bader was riding a winning a streak.


Oh LHW is certainly weak, but I mean wins over OSP and Jimi definitely solidify he's at least bottom 10 worthy and at this point in Jones dominance over the division that's better than nothing lol. My reason for him is just purely on him being new and I have a deep hatred for contenders that seem locked into contender status no matter what. It's not that I dislike Gus, I just find the idea of him being in line for a shot ridiculous. It just never ceases to amaze me how much credit he gets for losing. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Manuwa was ranked number 3 before Volkan knocked him out in a minute, why the hell would he be at least bottom 10 worthy, he's number 3.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Manuwa was ranked number 3 before Volkan knocked him out in a minute, why the hell would he be at least bottom 10 worthy, he's number 3.


Isn't a sub-minute KO a great way to get knocked out of the top 5?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> If a dude with 3 UFC bouts make the most sense for a title contendership just gotta shows you how fucked the LHW division really is. I said that Gustaffson made the most sense in the short term over Oezdemir based solely on seniority. If you really think about it, none of the top guys of the division has some kind of momentum going on, except for Oezdemir and Gustaffson, but the issue with the Oezdemir is that he's still too new in the UFC, and because of this, he may lack drawing power to be considered as a challenger to Jon Jones in the forseeable future.
> 
> It's not like I think that Gus vs Jones is the best fight, nor the right match-up to make, but it's something the UFC would probably pull off. Remember that the UFC chose Gustaffson over Bader to fight DC for the championship, even though he was coming of a KO loss and Bader was riding a winning a streak.


Despite what Dana sometimes wants people to think, MMA does exist outside of the UFC.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Only 3 fights in UFC? He's 15-1! _That's_ how you should look at it. This is MMA not WWE were your only work that matters is in WWE. Seniority has nothing to do with momentum.
> 
> - Phil Davis went to Bellator, won 3 fights and got a title shot.
> - Ryan Bader debuted in a title shot out of the gate
> ...


I was just speculating on the whole state of things, I was not saying things I wish for or how I would like things to happen. Also to say that UFC record doesn't matter and that the overall mma record factors in a meanngful way in a fighter's career in the UFC is far from the reality on how shit gets done in the UFC. You have loads of guys with good mma records right now in the UFC, but you don't see them riding to the top in the UFC after being champions in smaller organizations, unless they are pretty well-known or stablished top fighters like Gaetje, who was in WSOF, which is a well-known brand in the mma scene. Another example of an outsider fighter getting opportunities in the UFC is the case of kickboxer Gokhan Saki fighting in PPV pretty soon, so I know that is not only the UFC work that matters in MMA, or that fights outside of the UFC are meaningless, sorry if I couldn't explain myself better, but you don't have to be condescending with me to get your points across. 

I completely agree, that if a fighter is skilled enough he/she should get the title opportunities, I'm all against the weird, social media stirred match-ups the UFC has been pulling for a while. It is detrimental to the ranking system, fighting records and MMA as a competetive sport in general, but it is what it is.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

If teh UFC doesn't want to wait on Brock, let Jones step up and take on JDS. I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JDS fighting Ngannou and is probs getting knocked out again :mj2



Heavyweight is only a money fight division for Jones, either it's Brock or he fights the champ to become a two weight world champ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Manuwa was ranked number 3 before Volkan knocked him out in a minute, why the hell would he be at least bottom 10 worthy, he's number 3.


I'm talking in a hypothetical healthy LHW scene. If Rumble, Bader, Davis, and guys like Liam McGeary were in the division. Everybody is discounting Volkans run because the division is weak. To me I think wins over OSP and Manuwa proves he's at least bottom tier, because last time the division was healthy those guys were bottom 10

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Been a good night of AXS TV Fights....


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Is Magny vs RDA confirmed? First I've heard of it. Hell of a fight if so.

170's shaping up a bit compared to this time last year. Pity Rory isn't there though. I'm still of the belief that he's arguably the best in the world at that weight class.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> 170's shaping up a bit compared to this time last year. Pity Rory isn't there though. I'm still of the belief that he's arguably the best in the world at that weight class.


But he lost decisively to Robbie? How can he be the best? Hell, he couldn't even finish a broken BJ Penn who he dwafed! He even lost to Wonderboy who tooled him for 5 rounds. Where does the idea of him being the best come from?!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895735815711543296
> :uhoh2


Why? Anderson should just be put in legends fights thesedays. Its just sad seeing him struggle so much against mid tier fighters.

And whys Kelvin still at MW?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> But he lost decisively to Robbie? How can he be the best? Hell, he couldn't even finish a broken BJ Penn who he dwafed! He even lost to Wonderboy who tooled him for 5 rounds. Where does the idea of him being the best come from?!


I'd hardly call that war with Robbie decisive. Rory was up on the cards. Their first fight was far more decisive but Rory wasn't the same fighter he is now.

Rory seemed unmotivated against Wonderboy. Granted, I picked Wonderboy in that fight, but that's because Rory was clearly unhappy with the UFC for a while before that. A focused Rory murders Wonderboy any day of the week IMO.

Rory can beat any top 170 pounder in the world on any given day. T-Wood included. Every time I forget how good Rory is I look back on the Maia fight as a reminder that this young man is a special type of talent.

Bellator's 170 division is far from weak, but expect Rory to reign over there for a long time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick only speaks in hyperbole.


These are the faces of men who DECISIVELY won fights in one sided beatdowns.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> These are the faces of men who DECISIVELY won fights in one sided beatdowns.


I'm just saying that Robbie beat Rory twice in under 2 years and Wonderboy beat him too. I just can't see him as the best. :draper2

And being unhappy is no excuse to lose a fight. Your dad passing away before your fight (Jake Shields) is something I could see taking your eyes off the prize, but being "unhappy?" It's the fight game.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rory handling Woodley & Maia and then struggling with Lawler and Thompson just shows you how crazy and unpredictable MMA can be at times. But he's still relatively young enough to evolve into a better fighter, he's only 28 after all, so in that sense I can understand why some would think he'll ultimately be the Welterweight king.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why? Anderson should just be put in legends fights these days.


The only fight out there that I am interested in seeing Silva compete in is a clash with GSP. Aside from that he should really consider retirement. There's nothing left for him to achieve and his best days are well behind him.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And whys Kelvin still at MW?


I have no clue. Everyone was calling for him to move back down to Welterweight after the Weidman loss. It could be the appeal of facing Silva, or maybe he's just not disciplined to make 170lbs again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why? Anderson should just be put in legends fights thesedays. Its just sad seeing him struggle so much against mid tier fighters.
> 
> And whys Kelvin still at MW?


Clearly Kelvin values his meals at full power over pesky size advantages. I guess that's sort of badass in a way to take the "fuck it if I eat myself into another division it's whatever" lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be shocked if Kelvin KO'd Silva. He almost got Weidman out of there. Dude is able to generate some serious speed & power out of that stocky frame of his.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

As long as he doesn't pull a Hendricks and miss weight with a 15 POUND WINDOW, I got no problem with Kel at 85. I do wish that he would have skipped the Wide-Man fight so he could have dropped 4 in a row to a real 85-er.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Clearly Kelvin values his meals at full power over pesky size advantages. I guess that's sort of badass in a way to take the "fuck it if I eat myself into another division it's whatever" lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I will say its nice to see a guy just fighting at a more natural weight class rather than cutting two weight classes down.



The Foot Fucking Master said:


> Rory handling Woodley & Maia and then struggling with Lawler and Thompson just shows you how crazy and unpredictable MMA can be at times. But he's still relatively young enough to evolve into a better fighter, he's only 28 after all, so in that sense I can understand why some would think he'll ultimately be the Welterweight king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The longer Anderson sticks around the sadder it gets, he's just tarnishing his legacy at this point.

Went from GOAT status to struggling against mid tier fighters.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

170 isn't 2 weight classes down for him, he can make that weight healthily if he lost some body fat its not like he looks like DC when he weights in at 170


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

GSP says he has a two fight contract and it's written in his contract that if he wins vs. Bisping, his next fight must be a title defense (so most likely vs. Whittaker).

Well that's a little reassuring.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

More important on who he fights to defend the belt. 

Maybe 50 year old Hendo can come out of retirement again, or they give him Nick Diaz at 185. I know I sound pessimistic as fuck but that's what Im expecting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> More important on who he fights to defend the belt.
> 
> Maybe 50 year old Hendo can come out of retirement again, or they give him Nick Diaz at 185. I know I sound pessimistic as fuck but that's what Im expecting


Dear God the horror!

.......but I would like to see Nick fight again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't see GSP fighting Whittaker. At this point in his career he'll probably aim for the money fights. Of course, those are few and far between these days, but still.


I wouldn't even be shocked if they gave him Silva if Silva gets passed Gastelum. The intrigue for that fight has worn off somewhat, but it remains two guys in the discussion of GOAT. Silva is undeniably the GOAT Middleweight which is GSP's new weight class. I don't even think that GSP would sweat Silva now that he's well out of his prime.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

This is not really anything to do with the current discussions but I'm desperate to see Nick Diaz fight again, Such a shame he's a stubborn bastard. Dana should offer him a shit ton of money to fight somebody like Lawler or even Woodley considering Tyron has already cleared out the top contenders at 170.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> This is not really anything to do with the current discussions but I'm desperate to see Nick Diaz fight again, Such a shame he's a stubborn bastard. Dana should offer him a shit ton of money to fight somebody like Lawler or even Woodley considering Tyron has already cleared out the top contenders at 170.


No way does Nick deserve Woodley. GRANTED, it would be an awesome fight.

At this stage Nick and the fans know who he is. He doesn't need a belt nor does he care to have one. If it mattered to him, he'd tear into welterweight while it's thin and get a title shot after 2 wins. What Nick wants is money, and if that's all he wants, give it to him while the Diaz name is at it's hottest. Keep that name out there and relevant so the money keeps coming back.

I say give Nick either Maia or Wonderboy. I think Robbie would be the best fight, but he's number 1 contender at this point. If you wanted to ease Nick in, I'd say Cowboy, but I'd hate to see Cowboy take 3 losses. There's also Masvidal....

All I'm saying is there are options.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

BJPenn.com said:


> Back in November of 2015, Tae Hyun Bang stepped onto the canvas with Leo Kuntz. He did so on the undercard of a UFC Fight Night in Seoul, in his native South Korea.
> 
> In the end, Bang and Kuntz’s fight went down as a fairly forgettable one, with Bang earning a close, split decision win. The final hours before this fight, however, stand out in the memory as some seriously suspect ones.
> 
> ...


http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/tae-hyun-bang/ufc-fighter-charged-fight-fixing-match

UFC Fighter fixes his own fight. Wow...

- Vic


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> No way does Nick deserve Woodley. GRANTED, it would be an awesome fight.
> 
> At this stage Nick and the fans know who he is. He doesn't need a belt nor does he care to have one. If it mattered to him, he'd tear into welterweight while it's thin and get a title shot after 2 wins. What Nick wants is money, and if that's all he wants, give it to him while the Diaz name is at it's hottest. Keep that name out there and relevant so the money keeps coming back.
> 
> ...


I agree he doesn't deserve the fight with Woodley but like you say it would be a good fight and could actually make a Woodley fight tolerable with the mind games and antics inside the cage.

I wouldn't mind any of the other fights you mentioned either except maybe Maia because I'm not a fan he literally bores me to death, I also don't think those 2 would match up well together. Masvidal would be an interesting 1 but we both know that fight is not gonna appeal to Diaz after his comments about only wanting big money fights.

Anyone from Woodley, Masvidal, Wonderboy or Lawler would get me excited but like I said I just really want to see him fight again it doesn't really matter who the opponent is for me anybody in the top 10 will do but they're gonna have to pay up to persuade him to come back.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vic Capri said:


> UFC Fighter fixes his own fight. Wow...


That's fucking insane! I don't know what to say. Obviously the guy was scared, but to bet on the fight ruined any chances of coming out relatively clean.



Unorthodox said:


> Anyone from Woodley, Masvidal, Wonderboy or Lawler would get me excited but like I said I just really want to see him fight again it doesn't really matter who the opponent is for me anybody in the top 10 will do but they're gonna have to pay up to persuade him to come back.


It's frustrating as a fan to not see one of the best guys sit out simply due to money. You think Bellator could pay what he wants? I just wanna see Nick fight again, I don't care what shape the cage is.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I get the impression he doesn't like certain people in the UFC at management/business level so he could probably be persuaded to join bellator if the money is right. I would imagine they would offer him an instant title shot against Lima too because of his name and reputation. The only problem is he's still under contract with the UFC and they are not gonna let him leave that easily.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ariel says Ferguson vs. Kevin Lee is in the works for UFC 216, _not_ Ferguson/Khabib. He says they really need fights for that card (Khabib wants Tony at 217 in MSG). 

------

This could mean two things, either they've completely given up on waiting for Khabib and can't wait any longer and really want a fight for 216, _or_ it could mean they're trying to make Conor vs. Khabib in December (speculation on my part).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> Ariel says Ferguson vs. Kevin Lee is in the works for UFC 216, _not_ Ferguson/Khabib. He says they really need fights for that card (Khabib wants Tony at 217 in MSG).
> 
> ------
> 
> This could mean two things, either they've completely given up on waiting for Khabib and can't wait any longer and really want a fight for 216, _or_ it could mean they're trying to make Conor vs. Khabib in December (speculation on my part).


Love that Kevin Lee is continuing to build momentum. This will be the toughest test shy of Conor and the 155 Title.

THAT would fucking suck. The guy that can't stay healthy, can't make weight and keeps getting hurt could get a title shot for no freaking reason. Of the top 155-ers, he's the LEAST qualified along with Alverez.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol Khabib is another case of the endless opportunities you can get if the hardcore fans and Dana suck your dick. It's amazing that a fighter who has never been champion and doesn't even have a huge resume of names on his record can cast a shadow over an entire division. khabib has been considered the uncrowned king of LW for years now for no real reason.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

It's tough being a Khabib fan, man. Make weight you fragile fat fuck, maul Tony and Conor and fulfil your destiny :damnyou




DX-Superkick said:


> Love that Kevin Lee is continuing to build momentum. This will be the toughest test shy of Conor and the 155 Title.


Can't stand Lee myself so can't say I'm too happy about this haha.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Love that Kevin Lee is continuing to build momentum. This will be the toughest test shy of Conor and the 155 Title.
> 
> THAT would fucking suck. The guy that can't stay healthy, can't make weight and keeps getting hurt could get a title shot for no freaking reason. Of the top 155-ers, he's the LEAST qualified along with Alverez.


Isn't that guy a massive asshole, calling Irish people inbreds and shit?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kevin Lee won me over at the summer kickoff the way he handled Michael Johnson out of nowhere then got up on trash ready to fight with Chiesa had me excited to see what he would do. Him actually delivering on his performance made me a fan. I'd assume Ugly Tony gets this though, glad he's getting a big fight. BTW where the fuck is Barbosa at? is he injured?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RapShepard said:


> Kevin Lee won me over at the summer kickoff the way he handled Michael Johnson out of nowhere then got up on trash ready to fight with Chiesa had me excited to see what he would do. Him actually delivering on his performance made me a fan. I'd assume Ugly Tony gets this though, glad he's getting a big fight. BTW where the fuck is Barbosa at? is he injured?


Yeah, I like Lee as well.

This was funny, too:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin Lee is fucking dope.



Also looks like Mir gonna sign with Bellator


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Kevin Lee is fucking dope.
> 
> Also looks like Mir gonna sign with Bellator


He is in deed. Wish he'd slow down a bit when talking though.

Why Mir to Bellator? Does he want a few roid wins?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was watching Kingdom on DVD yesterday and there was a crooked referee in one episode.....

Cecil Mother Fuckin' Peoples!

Was like, "Is that Cecil?" then he did that stupid fight pose to start the fight and I about lost it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ferguson vs Lee is for the interim belt great. Whoever wins I'm happy. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> He is in deed. Wish he'd slow down a bit when talking though.
> 
> Why Mir to Bellator? Does he want a few roid wins?


He want to knock out Fedor


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck I was really hoping Khabib/Tony would get made for 217 but I know Khabib ONLY wanted 217. They must have been really desperate for a main event for 216 to throw that fight out the window, so I'm guessing Cain wasn't healthy enough to main event it with Stipe :kenny

Regardless, Kevin Lee has grown on me recently but I would have thought Barboza/Ferguson would have been the fight to make. So that means Khabib/Barboza for 217 :banderas or even better yet (for me) Khabib/Conor for 219 :banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897651892150575108--------

I really do think they may end up going with Conor/Khabib. Conor says he wants to return on December. If Tony wins, I can see him wanting more recovery time and Dana just ends up giving the title shot to Khabib anyway. I don't think Conor has any interest in fighting either Lee or Ferguson.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897651892150575108--------
> 
> I really do think they may end up going with Conor/Khabib. Conor says he wants to return on December. If Tony wins, I can see him wanting more recovery time and Dana just ends up giving the title shot to Khabib anyway. I don't think Conor has any interest in fighting either Lee or Ferguson.


Yeah I'm beginning to think that's the case. Dana mentioned that Conor wanted Khabib when he came back and Conor will most definitely be at 219 so all things are pointing towards Khabib/Conor. I think Conor feels he can make more money fighting Khabib than he would fighting Ferguson too.

I know not everyone is keen on the Khabib fight but I will mark the fuck out if it gets made.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khabib's only got himself to blame.

I wouldn't be shocked at all if McGregor vs. Diaz III happens in December. WME-IMG are all about the money fights.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin Lee won me over after all that Chiesa drama. Guy is entertaining as fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> He want to knock out Fedor


Is that still an accomplishment at this point? Fedor's a can in the U.S.



The Foot Fucking Master said:


> Khabib's only got himself to blame.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked at all if McGregor vs. Diaz III happens in December. WME-IMG are all about the money fights.


Is Khabib a draw? I really don't think he is. Is Russia even a market that would really work for UFC? I understood UFC trying so hard to get a Mexican champion who is not only a great fighter who speaks Spanglish, but was also a draw. But is Russia really worth all this "square peg in a round hole" with Khabib? If he were the right guy, it would have happened by now. I think Khabib's a lost cause at this point, just like Cain.

Here's a question on the trilogy fight, do you think that it would still be 170 or do you think they'll make it a title fight at 155?

Title or not, that's the fight I'd be looking forward to on Conor's return. Not Khabib, he'd just fuck it up. :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's not but, he still wants to fight I guess, and there's people who still wants him to fight so yea...


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ferguson vs Lee is a fuckin g incredible fight. So is Cody vs TJ 


Great events coming up for the rest of the year


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't see Conor committing to a fight with Khabib given how likely a pull out is. I think Conor wins that fight if it happens but Khabib can't be trusted to make it to the cage. 

Lee vs Ferguson is a great fight. A lot of people can't stand Lee, but they'd better get used to him. He looks set to be a major player at 155 given how much he's improving fight to fight. I heard him on Chael's podcast last week and he seemed like a decent guy with a good attitude towards the sport. I'm on board, so long as he doesn't try to be a Conor knock-off again like he did in the Chiesa presser.

Good move for Mir to move to Bellator for a few paydays before he needs to call it a career. Mir vs Lashley was the first fight that came to mind when I heard the news.

Lewis vs Werdum being targeted for 216. I don't see how Lewis could be expected to win this fight tbh. Should have given him Struve or someone instead.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JDS got popped by USADA lol but dont know what its for yet.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Fuck, I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Patiently waiting for Mark Hunt rant


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

As if 215 needed another loss. Dam


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well shit....

Get Jones in there and make it a no.1 contender fight. :side:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Forget the Werdum vs Lewis fight, give Lewis to N'Gannou.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I kinda want to give Junior Dos Santos the benefit of the doubt. Maybe I am being extremely naive but he really doesn't strike me as the type of person who'd go down the PED's route. Plus he's now at American Top Team (I think) and I can't imagine they'd be supportive of those methods. I am hoping it'll just be some tainted supplements or whatever.

On the plus side at least he's been spared an unnecessary knockout at the hands of Francis Ngannou. For now at least.

BTW GSP is now promising to finish fights. :gsp Watch this come back to bite me in the ass come November.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899660089132548096


> I am announcing my departure from calling fights w/ the UFC. I have been offered an amazing leadership role with a fast growing Real Estate Firm and will be attending Northwestern (Kellogg) for my executive MBA this fall. Thank you to everyone for years of support, especially the athletes and coaches whom I love deeply. I will continue to be a huge MMA supporter and attend many events. Thank you to everyone from FOX and Zuffa who helped me so much in this journey. @jon_anik you are my brother and that will never change, and I cannot tell you how important your friendship has been to me. My wife @teressa_stann who has endured so much and supported me through war, fighting, and now this transition, I love forever and thank you so much. This move is to focus more on my family. I traveled 26 weekends last year for work while also working a full time job. My new role as a COO will be very difficult but still afford me my weekends with my wife and 3 children. Transition and change are a part of life and I am really excited to prove my worth to my new company and hopefully showcase the diverse skills military veterans and mixed martial artists possess. Thank you all. - Brian


:mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aww shit. *


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Machida vs. Brunson was announced:



> “The Dragon” will return in October,
> 
> Lyoto Machida is set to compete in a five-round middleweight bout against Derek Brunson, the UFC announced Monday. The matchup headlines the Fight Night card scheduled for Sao Paulo, Brazil, on Oct. 28. Combate first reported the fight.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The Foot Fucking Master said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899660089132548096
> 
> 
> :mj2


Dam that's a bad loss, Stann was always a professional (not my favorite) but very very good. I wish him the best of luck in the future.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Any news on JDS?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothung much other than he is pulled off 215


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Jon Jones tests positive for steroids

Got to think he is done with the UFC now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get ready for that Bruno reign by Brock now :brock4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jones is done

What a fucking idiot and a waste of a career

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Jones could have gone down as the greatest of all time. What a shame he's such a fuckup.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

http://www.tmz.com/#!article/2017/0...test-steroids-ufc-214-cormier-title-stripped/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900152947798978560WOW. Fffffffffffffffffuck this guy. Cormier is the real fucking champ for all I care.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

What a grade A moron. He's done...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

OH, COME ON

*COME THE FUCK ON!*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Fucking wow at this guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jon Jones is really putting in a lot of effort to have hurdles to overcome. I get folk love a good come back story, but shit lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jones is the GOAT


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

R.I.P. Jones, not going to be able to bull shit your way out of this one. 
designer steroids 0, Jones's UFC career 0, USADA 1

:buried

UFC is quickly becoming draw less. Connor is likely gone, Rousey is all but gone,and Jones just most likely committed career suicide.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao what a chump.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jones tested positive for Turinabol -- an anabolic steroid.





Numb to Jones stuff at this point


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gotta feel for DC, his legacy is ruined because of that cheat.

Fuck Jones, he is no GOAT and should be never mentioned in this discussion ever again.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

At this point UFC has no crossover stars left. Conor is most likey on his way out, Ronda is retired, Jon Jones is pretty much going to be pushed out of the sport. Might hurt business for year or two and don't be shocked if that happens Dana offers Brock a shit ton of money to come back or even gives CM Punk another chance if the PPV buys don't come in.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kevin Lee's reaction is pure gold! If Jones ends up murdered check for DC's prints and his financials.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jones man..... 

FFS

The amount of times I defended this guy as the GOAT & he does it again

:bunk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

anddddd...........STILL!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't get it. I just don't. 

Why would he be so goddamned stupid to take that knowing USADA doesn't fuck around?

I can't believe this guy.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

:mcgregoat will be the undisputed GOAT by year's end after GSP gets flogged by Bisping


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

So much for the Brock/Jones fight. Fuck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Flay said:


> Conor will be the undisputed GOAT by year's end after GSP gets flogged by Bisping


Really? Reeeeeeaaaalllllly?

But back to Jones, why did he only get popped now? They ceaselessly tested him right?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ace said:


> Gotta feel for DC, his legacy is ruined because of that cheat.
> 
> Fuck Jones, he is no GOAT and should be never mentioned in this discussion ever again.


DC is still undefeated in my eyes, really cant imagine what hes thiknig at this moment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Btw the first fight with DC was dubious as he had low testosterone levels.

There's a good chance he has been doing this for most of his career, in which case, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dc should get all of jones money and your a betch jones cheating ass loser Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through him who gives me strength plus the juice &#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;

Hunt :buried Jones on IG :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What if he's innocent this time? Like something was contaminated like it was for Yoel?

Then we'd be the dicks....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

God I hope something was contaminated and he never took it knowlingly. Surely he can't be THIS stupid, surely not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What if he's innocent this time? Like something was contaminated like it was for Yoel?
> 
> Then we'd be the dicks....


It wouldn't be so fucking hard to gtive hm benefit of the doubt if this wasn't the 2435565th time he's fucked up. Like how can one person be this incomptent


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's an idiot if it is a contaminated substance. 

He JUST got off suspension from that. You'd think he'd pay more attention to the shit he puts in his body now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So he was taking a "supplement" that was contaminated with the black market steroid turinabol?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How many chances is this man going to get? When is enough going to be enough?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900183748821499905


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm speechless. It honestly seemed like Jones had turned a new leaf...finally. He cant keep playing the victim card though with his history. Its unbelievable that he's fucked up again, and this time will probably be out for a minimum of two years.

I dont think this is the end of his career though. It seems like this shit doesn't phase him, like it doesn't register with him how serious it all is so he just keeps doing shit like this. He'll serve his suspension, return and maybe fuck up again. But when he does eventually retire he will still retire as the greatest MMA fighter of all time. But just with two sidenotes: he never fulfilled his full potential and his success is forever in question.

Its amazing how quickly Jones goes from the highest of highs to rock bottom. He'd just returned from a suspension, came back and KO'd Cormier to win back his Title. Then there's all the talk of Jones v Brock...and now he's done for the immediate future.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm speechless. It honestly seemed like Jones had turned a new leaf...finally. He cant keep playing the victim card though with his history. Its unbelievable that he's fucked up again, and this time will probably be out for a minimum of two years.
> 
> I dont think this is the end of his career though. It seems like this shit doesn't phase him, like it doesn't register with him how serious it all is so he just keeps doing shit like this. He'll serve his suspension, return and maybe fuck up again. But when he does eventually retire he will still retire as the greatest MMA fighter of all time. But just with two sidenotes: he never fulfilled his full potential and his success is forever in question.
> 
> Its amazing how quickly Jones goes from the highest of highs to rock bottom. He'd just returned from a suspension, came back and KO'd Cormier to win back his Title. Then there's all the talk of Jones v Brock...and now he's done for the immediate future.


 You've got to be kidding me.

Dude is tainted for life, all possibility of being mentioned among the GOATs is dead. And it's perfectly fair, who knows how long he's been roiding up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> Dude is tainted for life, all possibility of being mentioned among the GOATs is dead. And it's perfectly fair, who knows how long he's been roiding up.


Time heals all wounds. Anderson is still in the GOAT discussion afterall. The general public wont give a shit, and there will bi big money in bad boy Jones return in 2019. Though that depends on if he's considered a repeat offender for different drugs.

I'm not saying its right, its just the way it is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pack it up Jon.

Get yourself down to the WWE and become a star there too. Your name value alone means you won't be tested properly anyway.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Time heals all wounds. Anderson is still in the GOAT discussion afterall. The general public wont give a shit, and there will bi big money in bad boy Jones return in 2019. Though that depends on if he's considered a repeat offender for different drugs.
> 
> I'm not saying its right, its just the way it is.


 He may have beaten DC twice, but as far as I'm concerned, DC >>>>>>>>>>>>> Jon Jones.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting DC's response... :xabi3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One would of thought that Jon would of been extra vigilant during this camp considering all that has happened in recent years. Even IF this indeed a tainted supplement it's still ridiculous that he's put himself in this situation. He should of had a nutritionist making sure that everything entering his body was 100% clean. Dos Santos I can sort of forgive since he's never given us much reason to doubt him, but with Jon, it's one thing after another. IF he really has attempted to sneak in something prior to the fight then the punishment should be pretty severe, a lengthy ban along with DC receiving compensation.

What a roller coaster ride his career has been. Who would of thought all those years ago when Jon absolutely decimated Shogun that he would go on to be one of the most controversial figures in MMA.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I apologise for ever defending this fucking cheating scumbag. Enough is WAY more than enough, fire his ass and move the fuck on. 

Also, this makes DJ the GOAT. Or my Polish Jedi Queen depending on how the next few years go


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to cry.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Also, BLACKBEARD change everything back and take my apology. FUCK Jon Jones


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

UNDISPUTED AND UNDEFEATED P4P KING CORMIER 

Fuck Jones. What a piece of a trash he is. Hopefully we can stop acting like him and his entire family are juiced to the fucking gills for every time they compete.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel for DC big time. i cant imagine the thoughts going through his head.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All this talk of “wasted talent”, “his own worst enemy” shit is fucking hilarious. This basically removes any and all doubt that his “greatness” has been hugely distorted throughout his career by PED’s. That the talent he’s supposedly throwing away probably wouldn’t even exist without them.

There is literally no good reason for him to take this risk if he believed he could perform naturally, the fact that he doesn’t now means he almost certainly never did and that he’s well aware a natural Jon Jones isn’t quite so phenomenal – It’s unbelievably naïve to think he wasn’t juiced to the gills when the testing was less than it is now. This failed test is 100x worse for him than a loss possibly could have been and yet he still decided to risk it, he was that desperate not to fight DC clean. Just process that for a second.

Fuck him – He can join TRT Vitor and Ubereem in the great but GTFO category. Edit the footage and give the title and both wins to DC. Fat people are better than juiceheads. Especially the ones dumb enough to get caught. Twice.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

So are they gonna just hand the belt back to DC or make an interim thing?

Cormier Vs Lesnar?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gainn said:


> So are they gonna just hand the belt back to DC or make an interim thing?


I'd be cool with DC getting the belt back. He was the Champion after all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I feel for DC big time. i cant imagine the thoughts going through his head.


*I can't understand the people on Twitter feeling sorry for Jones, since he's the one repeatedly putting himself in this situation.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> All this talk of “wasted talent”, “his own worst enemy” shit is fucking hilarious. This basically removes any and all doubt that his “greatness” has been hugely distorted throughout his career by PED’s. That the talent he’s supposedly throwing away probably wouldn’t even exist without them.
> 
> There is literally no good reason for him to take this risk if he believed he could perform naturally, the fact that he doesn’t now means he almost certainly never did and that he’s well aware a natural Jon Jones isn’t quite so phenomenal – It’s unbelievably naïve to think he wasn’t juiced to the gills when the testing was less than it is now. This failed test is 100x worse for him than a loss possibly could have been and yet he still decided to risk it, he was that desperate not to fight DC clean. Just process that for a second.
> 
> Fuck him – He can join TRT Vitor and Ubereem in the great but GTFO category. Edit the footage and give the title and both wins to DC. Fat people are better than juiceheads. Especially the ones dumb enough to get caught. Twice.


The thing with professional sports is you can always be better. The brutal reality is there's a lot of shady shit that goes on in all pro sports because so much money is involved every step of the way. A little help here and there can mean you make more money.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fuck him now and forever. Killed his own career when he could have had the keys to the kingdom. UFC are fucked without him. Awesome for Conor who'll make even more when he cons them into begging him for another fight. They better hope GSP wins and still has the magic. Killed DC's career. Killed Brock's return leverage. So pissed off at this. *


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I feel for DC big time. i cant imagine the thoughts going through his head.


As far as I'm concerned DC can now stake a claim as the greatest light heavyweight the sport has ever seen. Jones' whole career is tarnished.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

seabs said:


> *UFC are fucked without him.*


That's not true........


Spoiler: I still believe


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon Jones is the last true draw that they have right now outside of Conor and Ronda (which eclipse him considerably, and might not ever fight in the UFC again). I can only assume that WME-IMG are less than pleased. That big potential Lesnar/Jones fight is certainly off the tables now.


GSP's stock is going back up by default. :mj #dembargainingchips


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"I'm surprised that I'm surprised". Sums up my thoughts.

I'm not even a big UFC fan, but what a clown. Well, there goes the mega Lesnar fight too, then.

Jones is surely finished now too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> It's brutal watching the good guy lose.
> 
> Hopefully awful things are still to come for Jones.


Welp, looks like I got my wish! A failed USADA test is as awful as I need it to get though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lets say hypothetically Jon is indeed innocent and this is just a tainted supplement. Do you think WME-IMG/UFC would consider scrapping their USADA agreement or at least alter how flagged tests are handled? I am all for cleaning up the sport but from a business standpoint this is starting to really become a thorn in their side. Not saying I want them to do this I am just speculating as to whether they'd consider it at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nah USADA has been a great influence. From a business standpoint obviously not losing fighters and all but humanity trumps business. The tainted supplements line is a really dangerous line to tred. Yeah it sucks if you're someone like Tom Lawlor who you have a hard time buying is cheating to prosper but the rules and the rules and it's on you to manage and know what you're taking. UFC going away from USADA testing would hurt their business far more than losing fighters like Jones because he's cheating. *


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Lets say hypothetically Jon is indeed innocent and this is just a tainted supplement. Do you think WME-IMG/UFC would consider scrapping their USADA agreement or at least alter how flagged tests are handled? I am all for cleaning up the sport but from a business standpoint this is starting to really become a thorn in their side. Not saying I want them to do this I am just speculating as to whether they'd consider it at all.


Not until they can put forth a better system in place. USADA, for all it's imperfections, remains an essential process both for the health of the UFC's performers, and (whether they'll admit it or not) the brand's reputation. You cannot afford to allow the fighters to take shortcuts at a time when the sport is reaching skill levels never before seen. It's too dangerous for both the user and his/her opponent.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Even though Jon Jones is a reckless fool, let's be real - He's a better fighter than Daniel Cormier, on or off the drugs. Nothing he did in either fight (especially with that head kick in the second one) would have been diminished to any significant degree if he wasn't on steroids. 

Still doesn't negate the fact that he probably just put the death nail in his career for good. I shouldn't be surprised that he fucked up, but I am surprised he managed to do so again this early.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Still doesn't negate the fact that he probably just put the death nail in his career for good. I shouldn't be surprised that he fucked up, but I am surprised he managed to do so again this early.


Let's not jump the gun just yet. Jones is 30. GSP is preparing a comeback at 36. DC is 38. This absolutely does not mean that his career is over, even if he was out 2-3 years. That's just Dana being Dana and saying impulsively-driven things. Could it be the end of his potential as a finantially viable main event-level fighter that the UFC can heavily market and invest in longterm? Sure, but he can still come back from this and keep fighting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DC is still Jones' bottom bitch, so who gives a fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jon Jones gets a well deserved Donkey of The Day:*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUCK JON JONES

DC THE GOAT


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LESNAR/JONES WITH BOTH MEN JUICED TO THE TITS THOUGH :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

greatest fighter of all time and still considered maybe the biggest waste of potential ever.

That's got to be a first in the history of professional sport.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Theres a Maygregor press con on atm.


Is it just me or does it feel like people are starting to care less as time goes by?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


>


He's doing the right thing sticking by his guy, but how many times does Jones get to fuck up?



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres a Maygregor press con on atm.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it feel like people are starting to care less as time goes by?


I'm not even interested in it anymore, the whole build up has just soured me on McGregor. The shit he's been dribbling is just absurd. And the whole thing is just a pointless cash grab.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor absolutely believes he can win, whether he will is another matter but saying this is jsut a cash grab shows you know nothing about Conor.





Overall though it was a good press conference, probs the only "actual" press conference without all the bullshit. Can't wiat


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres a Maygregor press con on atm.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it feel like people are starting to care less as time goes by?


Nope. And to piggyback on what EvaMaRIHyse said, Conor is just a ******, so normal ppl been tuning out his whole shtick to begin with and already know the outcome.

I love me some Mayweather, but this is just an insult.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If anything is a joke, it's this fucking belt 

:mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

When the fight was made i said Conor has little to no chance to even land a punch. 3 days until fight day and i stand by my prediction. It will take about 1 minute of the first round for people to start realising how much of a farce this whole occasion is. Easiest nights work of Floyds entire career coming up

Fuck Jon Jones. Tainted supplement my arse. The guy is a juiced up cheating scumbag. Will be happy if I never see him in the octagon again. DC the true legit light heavyweight GOAT


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Seneca said:


> If anything is a joke, it's this fucking belt
> 
> :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


I think that mouldy bread green really brings it all together.. :evil


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Conor absolutely believes he can win, whether he will is another matter but saying this is jsut a cash grab shows you know nothing about Conor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end whether he believes he can win or not, it is a cash grab. Regardless Conner is walking away with 100 mil unless he does some thing stupid, and gets himself disqualified. This whole fight is a farce.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I predicted Conor would land more punches in press conferences than he would in the fight.

At least he will be even.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Theres a Maygregor press con on atm.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it feel like people are starting to care less as time goes by?


While the event was always going to be successful, there was one stop on their tour early on, I think it might have been the second or third one, it was the one where they pretty much just cursed at each other the whole event- it rubbed people the wrong way because they were obviously trying way to hard to "push the envelope". People with any sense know the whole thing is a farce and a giant cash grab. 

I certainly don't think it has the anticipation or big fight feel that the Pacquiao-Mayweather bout had and I suspect after Saturday there are gonna be quite a few people who will be upset with their purchase. The tag to the PPV should be "A sucker is born every minute"


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

So where is the Jon Jones tested positive for drugs again thread?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i was just at dinner sitting next to Jon Jones when he got the phone call about this failed drug test. Supposedly the story is between weigh ins and fight night he took a oral steroid. Which makes zero sense since it wouldn't do anything at all for Jon to do so. It takes weeks for steroids to build up in your system to be a performance enhancer. Jon was devastated to say the least. This is a set up, straight up, no athlete would test clean his entire fight camp, and then randomly take some cheap fucking oral steroid betweens weigh ins and fight night knowing he would be tested once he got done fighting. This is a straight set up. They are trying to ruin this kids life. It makes no sense and Jon wouldn't do it. Let's see what happens with all of this but I truly believe Jon is innocent & I hope that all of you will give him a fair chance before you send hateful judgements his way.

from Frank Lester's facebook


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seneca said:


> If anything is a joke, it's this fucking belt
> 
> :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


*This is an over $200 million fight and they're providing a belt that looks like someone took an unhealthy shit on some leather and peppered it with world flags :kobelol *

BYKdZjAh87s

*Floyd just wants this fan to have THAT SAME ENERGY when Connor gets his ass whooped :mj4*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900432763806986246
:sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The green on that belt is just so ugly!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

surprised Floyd didn't veto the belt because if their is no belt, then their is more money in their pocket.

Oh who am I kidding. Of course Floyd wants a belt for this victory.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> When the fight was made i said Conor has little to no chance to even land a punch. 3 days until fight day and i stand by my prediction. It will take about 1 minute of the first round for people to start realising how much of a farce this whole occasion is. Easiest nights work of Floyds entire career coming up


I was the same when the fight was announced. I promised myself I wouldn't be sucked into the hype but I can't deny that I've been sucked in to some extent. I'm Irish so 90% of people I talk to about the fight insist Conor will win. Granted, almost all of those people are casuals but it's hard to not join in with the excitement for one of the biggest sporting events of our lifetimes.

Robin Black's vlogs, Conor's track record, Floyd's insistence that he'll try to KO Conor, and John Kavanagh's MMA Hour interview also played their part in making me question a Mayweather win. Deep down I know that Floyd is going to win, but I won't be as surprised as I should be if somehow this is an absolute massacre with Conor McGregor being the victor.

Head says Floyd decision or late TKO. Heart says McGregor butchers him for a couple of rounds before putting him out of his misery.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dana White's First Take and Undisputed interviews:*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh man. Chris Eubank on the MMA Hour might be the greatest thing I've ever seen.

Forget everything and watch now. Starts at the 2 hour mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> Oh man. Chris Eubank on the MMA Hour might be the greatest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Forget everything and watch now. Starts at the 2 hour mark:




My favourite all time boxer and a very intelligent man but sadly he is so desperate for any sort of limelight and regularly comes across as a total bellend trying to find it nowadays. I did not watch the MMA hour interview but i have no doubt he was reciting the likes of Oscar Wilde and Kipling and taking the conversation everywhere but the topic at hand 

He was never the same fighter after the Micheal Watson incident but his wars and rivalry with Nigel Benn will never be matched IMO






Brilliant documentary on him


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What thread am I in.......?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:




:mark::mark::mark:​


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dana White's First Take and Undisputed interviews:*


The problems with alot of what Dana (and others) are saying is Floyd has fought bigger guys before. Younger guys before. Guys with great power in their hands before. Conors not some freak fighter that the boxing world has never seen. He's a gifted striker who competes in a sport where most of the competitors have no idea how to use a jab.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys this is the MMA thread. Lets keep the Floyd & Conor stuff out of here please.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin "Oh Yea?" Lee


Edit - Response to Blackbeard post last page


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish I had the confidence and bravado to rock a salmon Adidas tracksuit. :squirtle


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Guys this is the MMA thread. Lets keep the salmon tracksuit and self-confidence stuff out of here please.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You always brighten up my day, Anark. :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Jones has all that skill and natural physical advantages over his competition and he still feels the need to juice, what a pussy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jones has all that skill and natural physical advantages over his competition and he still feels the need to juice, what a pussy.


Didn't you hear? Luke Thomas spiked his drink for embarrassing him at the preshow!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jones has all that skill and natural physical advantages over his competition and he still feels the need to juice, what a pussy.


there are shitload of performance enhancement drugs, steroids and other shit out there that get out of your system after a short period of time; couple of days or few hours. 

A lot of atheletes takes PEDs but know their way around getting flagged in tests. In the UFC there's the rumor that most of the fighters do steroids or takes some sort of PED. Shit, even one of the most cherished eras for MMA fans during the early and mid 2000s in PRIDE, most of the fighters were allegedly on PEDs or juiced. It's not something that rare, I'm not a Jones fan, but I just think that there is a lot of misinformation out there regarding this subject, and to demonize Jones and make it look like it's something just vile evil persons do is unfair. The Jones situation is just an example of a deeper issue with drugs in the UFC in general.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's over........................ :done











We can get back to MMA now.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> there are shitload of performance enhancement drugs, steroids and other shit out there that get out of your system after a short period of time; couple of days or few hours.
> 
> A lot of atheletes takes PEDs but know their way around getting flagged in tests. In the UFC there's the rumor that most of the fighters do steroids or takes some sort of PED. Shit, even one of the most cherished eras for MMA fans during the early and mid 2000s in PRIDE, most of the fighters were allegedly on PEDs or juiced. It's not something that rare, I'm not a Jones fan, but I just think that there is a lot of misinformation out there regarding this subject, and to demonize Jones and make it look like it's something just vile evil persons do is unfair. The Jones situation is just an example of a deeper issue with drugs in the UFC in general.


I know PED use is rampant in MMA and other sports but that's still no excuse. Fighters take enough damage throughout training camps and fights without having to face roided up killers. If I hold Jones to a slightly higher standard it's only because of the physical advantages he already has over his opponents at LHW. Also this is his second time being popped so I'm not giving him the benefit of the doubt anymore. I'm more concerned with the unfairness that clean fighters have to deal with like DC who just got brutally KO'd by a guy who popped for roids. 

What misinformation are you referring to exactly? Luke Thomas has made a similar argument and I wasn't sure what he meant either. I know PED's don't automatically make someone a great martial artist but they help with building strength and recovering from training allowing someone to further develop their technique and power. Jones said he was doing 4 training camps a day for this fight, that was a red flag even before he popped.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I know PED use is rampant in MMA and other sports but that's still no excuse. Fighters take enough damage throughout training camps and fights without having to face roided up killers. If I hold Jones to a slightly higher standard it's only because of the physical advantages he already has over his opponents at LHW. Also this is his second time being popped so I'm not giving him the benefit of the doubt anymore. I'm more concerned with the unfairness that clean fighters have to deal with like DC who just got brutally KO'd by a guy who popped for roids.
> 
> What misinformation are you referring to exactly? Luke Thomas has made a similar argument and I wasn't sure what he meant either. I know PED's don't automatically make someone a great martial artist but they help with building strength and recovering from training allowing someone to further develop their technique and power. Jones said he was doing 4 training camps a day for this fight, that was a red flag even before he popped.


I have no idea whoa Luke Thomas is but, with misinformation I meant what you said. How PED's and steroids are portrayed in the media as some sort of super-suerum when they're really not, and also how the media just like to have scape goat for the drug issue when it's a very common thing within all of proffesional sports. Also part of the misinformation is how many people who is not very familiar with sports in general will disregard certain substances and their medical uses for the social stigma the sports media creates around said substances. 

PEDs, drugs and substances should be adressed as a problem within the institutional logics of the sport, and not something that is just done by few "evildoers". The use of performance enhancing drugs is a very common thing in many regular and professional gyms, so the problem should be adressed from the bottom and be discussed. Dana White has to pretend to be surprised when he hears someone like Overeem or Lesnar is on drugs. He has to pull a dumb face for the media and everything, but drug use it's something that happens from a very early stage in most sports, so is an issue that is difficult to really solve, and it certainly won't be solved with punitive actions after the fights.

The organizations knows they could handle the drug issue better if they wanted to, but they chose not to, because they'd lose money. They'd rather blame it on external sanctionang bodies and burocracy than either regulating these substance or to iproving their communications and testing processes.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

UFC are apparently really pushing for Conor/Nate 3 at UFC 219.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUK DAT


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Swissblade said:


> UFC are apparently really pushing for Conor/Nate 3 at UFC 219.
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUK DAT


Why?

Sounds awesome to me.

We need to know who the better fighter is. Also, both of their previous fights were insanely good.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Why?
> 
> Sounds awesome to me.
> 
> We need to know who the better fighter is. Also, both of their previous fights were insanely good.


Too many fighters in LW division that are far more deserving of a title shot next than a #8 guy who has been inactive and refuses to fight for anything less than a McGregor payday.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> Too many fighters in LW division that are far more deserving of a title shot next than a #8 guy that refuses to fight for anything less than a McGregor payday. If they fight *MgGregor should be stripped of the belt.*


Why should he be stripped when he'd be defending the belt? :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not opposed at all to the Conor/Nate rubber match, it'll be a great fight and obviously box office... BUT I feel like this is the time to strike while the iron's hot and boost UFC and it's 155 pound division. Want to potentially create more stars? Have the winner of Ferguson vs. Lee challenge Conor. It gets a new name out there- Nate Diaz is already a big name and the feud with Conor sells itself. Piggyback off the success of the Money Fight by bringing new eyes to newer guys. Then, win or lose, the trilogy fight is still there afterwards to sell another massive Conor fight.

It also addresses the (justified) criticism that Conor hasn't defended a belt. I'm a Conor fan, big time. When he wanted to take time off, I was like "fine, he deserves it, he's been super active". When the Money Fight came up, many were criticising it because the champ was inactive in UFC, but I was fine with it, who would turn down the opportunity to make that much money? If Conor comes back to UFC and doesn't fight the top contender defending his belt- or worse, Nate gets the shot coming off a loss AND a year and a half of inactivity- even I'd be calling bullshit on that one.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Flay said:


> Why should he be stripped when he'd be defending the belt? :lol


Yeah I forgot it'll probably be at 155 this time, ignore that part. Thought it'd be at 170 again for a second


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Swissblade said:


> Too many fighters in LW division that are far more deserving of a title shot next than a #8 guy that refuses to fight for anything less than a McGregor payday.


Like who?

Khabib, who'll most likely pull out again?

Tony, who refused to take MJ on short notice when Tiramisu-gate happened?

Lee and Gaethjhe are the two ballsiest at the moment, and they're both down the pipeline. It's only big fights for Conor from this point out. The Nate trilogy is the only one that makes sense.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely laughable, to say that Nate is more deserving than Tony for a title lol, why because he turned down a fucking fight on the DAY OF 209? Ok.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Like who?
> 
> Khabib, who'll most likely pull out again?
> 
> ...


Yes, Khabib, the guy who is 8-0 in the UFC and 24-0 in his entire fight career is more deserving of a title shot than an inactive, #8 LW Nate Diaz (less than other LW fighters, but still more deserving than Nate).

Yes, Tony, a guy who has a 9 fight win streak and will most probably win the fucking interim LW belt is more deserving of a title shot than an inactive, #8 LW Nate Diaz. Don't try it with that short notice bullshit it was for half the pay and not even for the belt. Even if he did take the fight Diaz would still get the title shot over Tony.

If Lee wins the interim LW belt then yes, he is more deserving of a title shot than an inactive, #8 LW Nate Diaz.

If Justin beats Alvarez, then yes, he is more deserving of a title shot than an inactive, #8 LW Nate Diaz.

I know the only reason this fight is happening is because of money that's why it bothers me lol. I mean I like the fight don't get me wrong but there's a glaring issue here. It's literally Bisping vs. GSP all over again except they don't have the excuse that the interim champ is injured.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Absolutely laughable, to say that Nate is more deserving than Tony for a title lol, why because he turned down a fucking fight on the DAY OF 209? Ok.


I know things change, but how locked in is Lee vs Ferg? I say Tony is still the most deserving. Somehow Eddie conned his way into TUF and Gaethje will be out too despite being in one of the greatest debuts ever. So everyone at 155 is tied up.

Edit - I forgot that Lee vs Ferg was for an Interim title...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> there are shitload of performance enhancement drugs, steroids and other shit out there that get out of your system after a short period of time; couple of days or few hours.
> 
> A lot of atheletes takes PEDs but know their way around getting flagged in tests. In the UFC there's the rumor that most of the fighters do steroids or takes some sort of PED. Shit, even one of the most cherished eras for MMA fans during the early and mid 2000s in PRIDE, most of the fighters were allegedly on PEDs or juiced. It's not something that rare, I'm not a Jones fan, but I just think that there is a lot of misinformation out there regarding this subject, and to demonize Jones and make it look like it's something just vile evil persons do is unfair. The Jones situation is just an example of a deeper issue with drugs in the UFC in general.


This feels like the Silva fiasco all over again. The dude wanted to heal his leg faster, but yet he's one of the most evil individuals to ever step inside the cage and his whole career suddenly means jack shit. I mean, anyone with street-smarts KNEW that was the reason why he did what he did, but Silva was too much of a goofball to admit to it. 

Drugs are not all bad ( even though I never took them. My folks don't play that shit ).

It's just, him and Jones are considered the greatest fighters ever, and anything that would bring them down a peg, it's gonna be used. You can make any excuse for DC. Anything. At the end though, you come across as equally as a crybaby. In the both times they fought, it wasn't no sense of danger / possibility Jones was gonna get beat. He will always be the better fighter. Point blank.

And I love how it's so many ppl with high morals in the world. Especially on here. Lol fuck outta here.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Zydeco said:


> Tony, who refused to take MJ on short notice when Tiramisu-gate happened?


**for less pay

Yes it should be the #1 LW in the world getting the shot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know things change, but how locked in is Lee vs Ferg? I say Tony is still the most deserving. Somehow Eddie conned his way into TUF and Gaethje will be out too despite being in one of the greatest debuts ever. So everyone at 155 is tied up.
> 
> Edit - I forgot that Lee vs Ferg was for an Interim title...


It's pretty much official. 

IMO what SHOULD happen is Conor fights winner of Kevin Lee/Ferguson for 155 unification. 


However What I'm predicting is that after seeing all the reports last night it will be Conor/Nate III


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> IMO what SHOULD happen is Conor fights winner of Kevin Lee/Ferguson for 155 unification.
> 
> However What I'm predicting is that after seeing all the reports last night it will be Conor/Nate III


I agree, it should be a unification fight. It sucks for Tony that Conor got sidetracked, but he always showed up. Whether it was in studio in a suit, making weight or not getting injured, Tony was there. I do love that Lee is moving up too. He's come out of nowhere and earned a title shot and I'm shocked to see him get one.

I think Conor should keep the Nate chip in his pocket. People have shown they'll wait for a rematch a la Jones/DC. I say it's on Nate to raise his profile right now. Just keep his name out there with activity.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Absolutely laughable, to say that Nate is more deserving than Tony for a title lol, why because he turned down a fucking fight on the DAY OF 209? Ok.


In any other division I'd agree with you, but if Tony wants a fight with Conor, he needs to show that he has comparable balls to Conor. Clearly he doesn't. Rankings are irrelevant at this stage in the 155 title picture. McGregor is going to hand pick his opponents from this point out. If Tony had the courage to fight MJ on short notice (like McGregor did with Mendes), maybe he'd be in the running. He didn't though. Is it so much to ask to want fighters to not be openly scared of other fighters in their weight class? Tony would probably have murdered MJ, yet he was too scared to take the fight.


It won't matter. Lee is going to fuck up Ferguson, and I say that as a massive Ferguson fan. Whoever wins, neither of them last two rounds with Conor. That's not me being a fanboy either, it's just an honest to God assessment of what we've seen from them as fighters.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> In any other division I'd agree with you, but if Tony wants a fight with Conor, he needs to show that he has comparable balls to Conor. Clearly he doesn't. Rankings are irrelevant at this stage in the 155 title picture. McGregor is going to hand pick his opponents from this point out. If Tony had the courage to fight MJ on short notice (like McGregor did with Mendes), maybe he'd be in the running. He didn't though. Is it so much to ask to want fighters to not be openly scared of other fighters in their weight class? Tony would probably have murdered MJ, yet he was too scared to take the fight.


Had Dee not gotten pregnant, either Tony or Khabib would have gotten a shot after Nate/Conor 2. It's just bad timing. Khabib was still inactive and has since proved himself way less than worthy. This was all before Lee and Gaethje had come along. Tony got screwed plain and simple. And not by anything he had done, it was Khabib being a selfish fat fuck who couldn't pass up chocolate fat mousse cake during fight week. Tony had zero time, you can't punish the guy who did everything right.

And lets not forget Tony fought Lando as a replacement, but that wasn't day of. Tony's got balls but he's no fool.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Had Dee not gotten pregnant, either Tony or Khabib would have gotten a shot after Nate/Conor 2. It's just bad timing. Khabib was still inactive and has since proved himself way less than worthy. This was all before Lee and Gaethje had come along. Tony got screwed plain and simple. And not by anything he had done, it was Khabib being a selfish fat fuck who couldn't pass up chocolate fat mousse cake during fight week. Tony had zero time, you can't punish the guy who did everything right.
> 
> And lets not forget Tony fought Lando as a replacement, but that wasn't day of. Tony's got balls but he's no fool.


Don't get me wrong, I backed Tony to strangle Khabib at 207. I'm a huge Tony fan. It's just that objectively I can't see a valid argument for him being granted the Conor fight when he wasn't willing to go the extra mile and try to avenge the MJ loss on short notice. Anyone who wants that payday standing across the octagon from Conor McGregor needs to earn it at this stage. There are only so many more fights he's going to take.

Tony's on a streak but he really needs to leave his comfort zone if he wants a fight with Conor. I have no problem with a Nate trilogy. Then again, I have no problem with a Ferguson/Lee fight first either. My problem with the situation is Tony acting like he's so entitled to a Conor McGregor level fight without even trying to do any of the things Conor McGregor has done.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901932858985418753


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Don't get me wrong, I backed Tony to strangle Khabib at 207. I'm a huge Tony fan. It's just that objectively I can't see a valid argument for him being granted the Conor fight when he wasn't willing to go the extra mile and try to avenge the MJ loss on short notice. Anyone who wants that payday standing across the octagon from Conor McGregor needs to earn it at this stage. There are only so many more fights he's going to take.
> 
> Tony's on a streak but he really needs to leave his comfort zone if he wants a fight with Conor. I have no problem with a Nate trilogy. Then again, I have no problem with a Ferguson/Lee fight first either. My problem with the situation is Tony acting like he's so entitled to a Conor McGregor level fight without even trying to do any of the things Conor McGregor has done.


It seems like you're talking in circles. You want Tony to man up, but he's beaten everyone in 9 straight. There's no "granting a Conor fight" in this instance. He earned a title shot in his division. It'd be different if Tony was a 145-er calling out 155 Conor for a "money fight." This isn't campaigning for a "money fight," it's simply champion vs no. 1 contender. Take Conor's name off and that's what this is. Champion vs Number 1. Imagine if this 145, would you be saying that Max, who's been killing fools, doesn't deserve his title shot?

"Entitled to?" What would you call beating 9 fighters in a row? That's called making a statement. No one in UFC's 155 has done what Tony has done here. If Khabib had not gotten hurt REPEATEDLY or pulled out of the biggest fight of his career, he may have had a stronger case than Tony now. Hell, they could have crossed paths a year and a half ago if Khabib new what professionalism meant.

Bottom line is that this isn't a special attraction fight. It shouldn't be looked at as such.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> In any other division I'd agree with you, but if Tony wants a fight with Conor, he needs to show that he has comparable balls to Conor. Clearly he doesn't. Rankings are irrelevant at this stage in the 155 title picture. McGregor is going to hand pick his opponents from this point out. If Tony had the courage to fight MJ on short notice (like McGregor did with Mendes), maybe he'd be in the running. He didn't though. Is it so much to ask to want fighters to not be openly scared of other fighters in their weight class? Tony would probably have murdered MJ, yet he was too scared to take the fight.
> 
> 
> It won't matter. Lee is going to fuck up Ferguson, and I say that as a massive Ferguson fan. Whoever wins, neither of them last two rounds with Conor. That's not me being a fanboy either, it's just an honest to God assessment of what we've seen from them as fighters.


Ferguson may have took the Michaeel Johnson fight if they didn't cut his pay


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901932858985418753


B sample must've been negative.... 

Yeah, right.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> B sample must've been negative....
> 
> Yeah, right.


How many of his 9 lives has this cat used? 12?!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lord knows. :lmao 

I'm probably wrong but there's a chance. Highly unlikely but not impossible. 

I don't see the tainted supplement defense holding up this time around. Not with that particular steroid.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> In any other division I'd agree with you, but if Tony wants a fight with Conor, he needs to show that he has comparable balls to Conor. Clearly he doesn't. Rankings are irrelevant at this stage in the 155 title picture. McGregor is going to hand pick his opponents from this point out. If Tony had the courage to fight MJ on short notice (like McGregor did with Mendes), maybe he'd be in the running. He didn't though. Is it so much to ask to want fighters to not be openly scared of other fighters in their weight class? Tony would probably have murdered MJ, yet he was too scared to take the fight.
> 
> 
> It won't matter. Lee is going to fuck up Ferguson, and I say that as a massive Ferguson fan. Whoever wins, neither of them last two rounds with Conor. That's not me being a fanboy either, it's just an honest to God assessment of what we've seen from them as fighters.


Conor took a chance with Nate at 196 and it blew up in his face. Now ask yourself if Tony lost at 209 would they give him the luxury of staying in title contention or immediate rematch? Or would he have pretty much lost everything he worked for? Granted Conor earned that luxury, but I'm just saying.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

with other contenders right there, Tony would have to get back in line and win 2-3 fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> with other contenders right there, Tony would have to get back in line and win 2-3 fights.


It was all risk, no reward. At least he's getting his earned title fight now.

I know everyone is different but MJ cracked Khabib and Gaethje twice. Did he win either fight? No. But the risk was there. There was no upside to taking the MJ fight. If Tony got clipped he'd have lost everything. Winning wouldn't change anything. He'd still be waiting on Conor or another fighter till this day.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> How many of his 9 lives has this cat used? 12?!


:lmao Jones is like a comicbook villain with his ability to avoid any real consequences for his actions.





DX-Superkick said:


> It was all risk, no reward. At least he's getting his earned title fight now.
> 
> I know everyone is different but MJ cracked Khabib and Gaethje twice. Did he win either fight? No. But the risk was there. There was no upside to taking the MJ fight. If Tony got clipped he'd have lost everything. Winning wouldn't change anything. He'd still be waiting on Conor or another fighter till this day.


Right Dana has always proved being a company man only really rewards you when you're one of his fighters that are his personal friends. Dana is a promoter to his core. I mean how often does he throw Cowboy under the bus.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

When Ronda and Travis asked me if it was okay that they get married, I said sure, knock yourselves out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Of all the guys on the roster she chose him. The bald, washed, wife beater. :cmj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Of all the guys on the roster she chose him. The bald, washed, wife beater.


To be fair, he wasn't washed until he met her.....and Edmund :justsayin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know that in UFC it's "LOL rankings!" but why don't fighters move down from inactivity or a loss?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Of all the guys on the roster she chose him. The bald, washed, wife beater. :cmj2


They are made for each other


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

trying to find logic in UFC rankings is like trying to find logic in UFC bout order.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> trying to find logic in UFC rankings is like trying to find logic in UFC bout order.


What's wrong with bout order?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Totally forgot about TUF. Luckily the lead in was Conor bitching out Eddie!

I've already spotted the "hot one." Now to spot the one who either can't make weight or the one who get's hurt.....:side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903249053508558848


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He really makes me hate him......

Did you guys catch the Joe Rogan show talking about Jones? They had some great comments and reactions to Jones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTXPwrITWQA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know that in UFC it's "LOL rankings!" but why don't fighters move down from inactivity or a loss?


I've always hated that, you shouldn't be able to challenge for the title, lose, and still be #1 contender. Condit is 2-5 in his last 7 none of those wins were ranked opponents, he's coming off back to back losses and hasn't fought in a year, yet he's ranked 5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rankings have been a mess for years now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this weekend's card is weak sauce, but I am refreshed from this couple week MMA break.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> this weekend's card is weak sauce, but I am refreshed from this couple week MMA break.


There's one tomorrow?

Holy shit there is! Thanks buddy!

In other news Germaine SheRanFromMe is still runnin' :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope we get some good fights, its actually been so long since weve harda card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wake me up when UFC 215 gets here please :sleep just kidding, I'll watch the card tomorrow but I am not exactly chomping at the bit to witness it.

Germaine de Randamie sure likes pushing her luck doesn't she? Gets the opportunity to fight on the Dutch card after the whole Cyborg debacle and then has the nerve to pull out with an injury









Apparently the new season of TUF started this week :wtf2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903677658793480193
:dana2

EDIT - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903685673042944000


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fake news.....


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lolwut

Also, GDR <<<<<<<<<,


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So fucking what if he passed a blood test, Turinabol has a ridiculously short half-life anyway.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Does Jones have ground to claim faulty tests, in that if he were guilty on one, he'd be guilty on the other?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon's best hope right now is for the B sample to come back negative but that rarely happens. He was either incredibly reckless with supplements or USADA's testing methods finally caught up with the substance he'd been using.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Actually looking forward to tomorrow's card. Too long since we've had one, adn the main event looks really interesting


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903799645368852480


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904010850272387074
:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody else watching this massacre by Edilov


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mijajlovic looks like a thugged out Fedor


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

What an impressive performance by Magomedsharipov :bjpenn


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

is he one of Ramzan Kadyrov's assassins (I just assume every new Russian the UFC signs is one of Kadyrov's goons)


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What a scumbag he is, He wanted to beat Cormier at all costs even if it meant juicing for the fight instead of going against him natural and possibly taking a defeat like a man. It just shows you what type of person he is. I genuinely hope he gets a lifetime ban and it would be deserved.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Siyar :banderas

Makes it extra special when your fellow countryman wins like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Volkov looks like a giant Wonderboy


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I enjoyed that main event. Would have been even better without all the eye pokes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit what a fight man. Volkov got a chin and skills, like to see him against some of the old top heavyweights


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Volkov is a warrior, soaked up shots from a 7ft man like they were nothing. Main event was fun.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Marc Goddard should have taken off a point off Struve. Motherfucker pokes Volkov 3 times.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seneca said:


> Marc Goddard should have taken off a point off Struve. Motherfucker pokes Volkov 3 times.


I'm just glad it didn't end up mattering. I agree with you after the second one. I didn't catch the beginning of the card so I don't know which rule set they were fighting under but those were illegal blows even if he didn't poke him in the eye under the new rules.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

So is it gonna take an eyeball to be gauged out to deduct a point or what?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Great main event. Surely I can't be the only one who wants Volkov vs N'Gannou?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> Great main event. Surely I can't be the only one who wants Volkov vs N'Gannou?


oooo Didn't even think of that. But I think Ngannou vs Overeem is the right move to do.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Swissblade said:


> So is it gonna take an eyeball to be gauged out to deduct a point or what?


Pretty much. Just like you get two free shots to the nuts before you will actually be penalized.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If UFC is "real" how come I can hear the corner men calling spots from the outside?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> If UFC is "real" how come I can hear the corner men calling spots from the outside?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am really looking forward to Saturday night. 215 is a better card (on paper) than a lot of people give it credit for.



> *UFC 215*
> 
> Demetrious Johnson vs. Ray Borg
> Amanda Nunes vs. Valentina Shevchenko II
> ...





Zydeco said:


> Great main event. Surely I can't be the only one who wants Volkov vs N'Gannou?


Completely agree. Volkov is exactly the type of tough opponent Ngannou should be facing at this stage in his career. I don't like how the media & fans have been trying to rush him into a title shot when he's barely been tested.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I am really looking forward to Saturday night. 215 is a better card (on paper) than a lot of people give it credit for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not UFC or fans fault JDS fucking popped two weeks before his fight with Francis, that was the right fight to test him. Now that's out.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely fucking not at Volvov vs Ngannou. Unless you want Stipe to literally never fight again. Or have JDS/Miocic XIV


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The reason Stipe's not fighting right now is because he's in a contract dispute with the UFC. He's pissed off that Overeem got paid considerably more than him during their fight.

I'd like to see Stipe face Velasquez next once that's all sorted out.



Seneca said:


> It's not UFC or fans fault JDS fucking popped two weeks before his fight with Francis, that was the right fight to test him. Now that's out.


Disagree. Junior dos Santos is washed and from my perspective the UFC was going to use him as a spring board to rush Ngannou into a title shot. The fight made absolutely no sense at all for either guy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh word? Ah yeah I remember about that fight. They must have thought Stipe was a woman, lowballing him like that :CENA

And yeah JDS is washed, Ngannou knocking him out was meant to be the legitimiser. Shame we have to wait to see that, if we see it at all.

Cain/Stipe would also be a great way to celebrate my 84th birthday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> The reason Stipe's not fighting right now is because he's in a contract dispute with the UFC.
> 
> I'd like to see Stipe face Velasquez next once that's all sorted out.
> 
> Disagree. Junior dos Santos is washed and from my perspective the UFC was going to use him as a spring board to rush Ngannou into a title shot. The fight made absolutely no sense at all for either guy.


I thought Stipe was on holiday with the wife? Cain should be nowhere near consideration. He's waaaay to inactive and injury prone.

As far as N'Ganno, I think the JDS fight was fine. Yeah, UFC may have tried to use it as a springboard, but it would still be a name fighter on N'Ganno's list. Heavyweight is still thin and unbalanced right now. This was just an "easy" fight to keep N'Ganno fresh and out in the public eye.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't see the benefits of having Ngannou stop another Heavyweight who's way past his sell by date. If we want him to grow as a fighter and become a legit title contender then we need to see him in there with a live opponent who's going to make him answer a lot of questions. They've done a superb job of bringing along Derrick Lewis the appropriate way so it's not like they're incapable of doing it.

I do understand why they're so eager to throw the strap on him, he's built like a Greek god and seems to possess the power & Strength of Hercules. There's definitely star potential IF he turns out to be the real deal.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I just don't see the benefits of having Ngannou stop another Heavyweight who's way past his sell by date.
> 
> If we want him to grow as a fighter and become a legit title contender then we need to see him in there with a live opponent who's going to make him answer a lot of questions.
> 
> They've done a superb job of bringing along Derrick Lewis the appropriate way so it's not like they're incapable of doing it.


Seems fair enough, but let me ask, what would you have done? What's his logical 3 fight path? Arlovski was Jan 28th, what would you have done from there?

Who's a good test, like I said, it's thin and unbalanced right now. You're either Stipe, Reem, Werdum and Cain --drop-- N'Gannou, Lewis, Hunt -drop- then Struve, Browne and Mr. Ezekiel Choke.

Also, Lewis was coming up at the exact same time. You don't want to clip either man's wings. But at the same time, heavyweight isn't stacked like 155. You have Tony, Lee, Gaethje and Khabib all ready for a title shot, and none of them had to cross paths on the way up. You just don't have that at heavyweight.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> The reason Stipe's not fighting right now is because he's in a contract dispute with the UFC. He's pissed off that Overeem got paid considerably more than him during their fight.
> 
> I'd like to see Stipe face Velasquez next once that's all sorted out.
> 
> ...


He was on the downhill, but he wasn't liek Arlovski washed, no way. He just came off a loss against Stipe who's on fire right now and looked alright before he got knocked out. People said he was washed years ago and he came back, as with a lot of these older heavyweights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Am I making sense?


When is Ben Rothwell's suspension up? He'd be an ideal opponent for Ngannou at this stage.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> When is Ben Rothwell's suspension up? He'd be an ideal opponent for Ngannou at this stage.


Well he's all well and good save for being recently suspended. That's way too far away and too long on the shelf for Ngannou. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ngannou vs overeem lets do it!! 




Wow just saw Black Beat vs Werdum.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Wow just saw Black Beast vs Werdum












Well hello there!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

By the way, BIgfoot Silva is gonna make his pro kickboxing debut against Rico Veerhoven :lmao 


This is the bootleg Mayweather/MCgregor, and also way more dangerous


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So he wants a warriors end? Death via battle!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that is going to be a legit snuff film.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

215 looks like a decent card tbh but I won't be getting up for it. MM just doesn't excite me enough to wake up at 3am for. Nunes/Shev is the fight I'm most looking forward to, that shit is gonna be INTENSE. Couple other tasty fights lined up too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is that Mark Diakese in your sig lol??


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bruh :reigns3










Football > MMA tbh imo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Quick fantasy,

Nate beats Conor in a fight for the 155 title and faces Justin Gaethje in the biggest, baddest, most violent war that ever happened in any form of combat sport.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYo4MC0Dhvv/












> Great #laborday training today with the #roufusport Fight Team. We are pleased to welcome #UFC Lightweight #lebanese #canadian #johnmakdessi and always a pleasure having #cmpunk both of them are awaiting fight confirmations. #mma #usa #america #american #lebanon #canada #worldwide #Repost


The P4P #1 GOAT returns soon :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

When he knocks people out they don't fucking move


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Reebok kit updates:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905063447901163521


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Bruh :reigns3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like his brother haha


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Does a card with Punk even do 250K buys at this stage without a good main event? Does anyone care anymore? I'll certainly watch it, but I watch all the UFC fight cards so I'm not a good indication of the average consumer. Big Punk fans will watch too, but I can't see casual WWE fans dropping the price of a UFC PPV on Punk's second fight. He's been gone for over 3 years, and the result seems pretty inevitable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Theres no way hes gonna headline a PPV by himself. i could see him fighting on that December 31 card


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I for one (probably the only one) am looking forward to Punk's next fight just for the sheer fun of it. UFC will still think he'll bring buys in so he'll no doubt be on a PPV but probably the first or second fight on the main card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What are the odds that Nunes comes down with a case of sniffles again?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, no chance in hell they would let Punk headline on his own. He will be a 2 or 3 fight behind a strong headliner.

And the new Reebok kits are an improvement. At least that's something.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Chances of Borg missing weight so his fight with DJ becomes non-title and thus the record isn't broken? opcorn


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anark said:


> Chances of Borg missing weight so his fight with DJ becomes non-title and thus the record isn't broken?


That would really fucking suck. It's actually a big fear that DJ had back when he made all of UFC's bullshit public.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

THat would bea cruel twist of irony, since one of the main reasons he didn't want to fight TJ was because of making weight lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905809307618377731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905829809602805760
He didn't specify exactly what he was going to snap :woah


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Know I'm late to the party but did Volkov get any praise for his jab against Struve? It was killer. Not a lot of good strikers with a good jab in MMA so Volkov most likely has THE BEST JAB IN MMA.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/9/...hnson-vs-ray-borg-ufc-215-main-event-canceled



> EDMONTON, Alberta -- Demetrious Johnson won't be breaking Anderson Silva's UFC title defense record this weekend after all.
> 
> In fact, he won't even get the opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


:deanfpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If he was sick, why wait till literally the last minute?! There needs to be punishment doled out to these fighters and camps for fucking me over!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:fuckthis Poor DJ 

I swear if that fucking goof blames this shit on DJ I'm going to lose it


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> :fuckthis Poor DJ
> 
> I swear if that fucking goof blames this shit on DJ I'm going to lose it


Fuck DJ. Cunt was happy to carry on fighting jobbers instead of accepting a actual real challenge. Dana should have never allowed him to pull this shit in the first place. Should have booked the T.J fight and stripped MM if he refused


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Fuck DJ. Cunt was happy to carry on fighting jobbers instead of accepting a actual real challenge.
> 
> Dana should have never allowed him to pull this shit in the first place. Should have booked the T.J fight and stripped MM if he refused


The best 125-ers in the world = jobbers? Do you even know who you're talking about?

DJ pitched DJ vs Cody long before all the drama, but Dana The Wise said no. Fast forward a bit and Cody's injured, and they want DJ to fight TJ. He told them to shove it because they didn't want his input before, then shit goes south and they try to paint him like the villain. Sad thing is, guys like you are proof that it worked.....:no:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> The best 125-ers in the world = jobbers? Do you even know who you're talking about?
> 
> DJ pitched DJ vs Cody long before all the drama, but Dana The Wise said no. Fast forward a bit and Cody's injured, and they want DJ to fight TJ. He told them to shove it because they didn't want his input before, then shit goes south and they try to paint him like the villain. Sad thing is, guys like you are proof that it worked.....:no:


I do not class D.J as the villain. I class him as some boring uninteresting little man who draws pathetically low numbers and would much rather stay in his comfort zone than even attempt to swim in deep waters

Not long before the whole T.J fallout he was on the MMA hour bleating on about how he deserves and wants much more money and how the UFC and Dana does nothing to promote him or the 125 division. This coming not long after The Ultimate Fighter 24, a whole show designed to promote the 125 ers and find D.J his next opponent :lmao. D.J earns little money because nobody gives a shit about him and that is his own fault , to blame Dana and the company is small minded and pathetic. Dana offered a fight that would create a awful lot more interest and a decent payday but D.J was not interested, he wanted to fight Ray fucking Borg instead so he could break the record. He could defend his 125 title 45 times against his current level of opposition and nobody would still give the slightest fuck about him. Who the fuck is D.J to dictate who fights at what weight class etc. That is the job of the promoter. As the champion you should be ready and willing to fight who ever they put in front you

You only need to look at Conor to see how you should promote yourself and attract interest, if D.J is not that sort of brash and cocky person then tough shit, it is all part of the game. You have to put yourself out there and create interest. Guillermo Rigondeaux is one of the best boxers in the world and that guy struggles like mad to even get a T.V channel to show his fights simply because he is boring as fuck and has the charisma of a dead tortoise which is exactly how D.j comes across

D.j told them to shove it because he knows there is a very big chance T.J would have kicked his arse and took his title but he would rather stay in his comfort zone and continue fighting no mark jobbers like Wilson Reis and Ray Borg. Nothing more to it. You making random things up off the top of your head like he wanted to fight Cody before hand and playing the do you even know what you are talking about card will not change any of that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Fuck DJ. Cunt was happy to carry on fighting jobbers instead of accepting a actual real challenge. Dana should have never allowed him to pull this shit in the first place. Should have booked the T.J fight and stripped MM if he refused


But he won't strip Conor though, who STILL hasn't defended a belt in 3 years since he became a UFC champ. Don't care about how he's a special exemption cause hes a big draw either.


















Holy shit Amanda Nunes is gonna headline another PPV. :lmao Good for her


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I do not class D.J as the villain. I class him as some boring uninteresting little man who draws pathetically low numbers and would much rather stay in his comfort zone than even attempt to swim in deep waters
> 
> Not long before the whole T.J fallout he was on the MMA hour bleating on about how he deserves and wants much more money and how the UFC and Dana does nothing to promote him or the 125 division. This coming not long after The Ultimate Fighter 24, a whole show designed to promote the 125 ers and find D.J his next opponent :lmao. D.J earns little money because nobody gives a shit about him and that is his own fault , to blame Dana and the company is small minded and pathetic. Dana offered a fight that would create a awful lot more interest and a decent payday but D.J was not interested, he wanted to fight Ray fucking Borg instead so he could break the record. He could defend his 125 title 45 times against his current level of opposition and nobody would still give the slightest fuck about him. Who the fuck is D.J to dictate who fights at what weight class etc. That is the job of the promoter. As the champion you should be ready and willing to fight who ever they put in front you
> 
> ...


Not even close.

DJ is a true martial artist. He knows that people should earn Title shots. Whats TJ done to earn a 125 Title shot? Absolutely nothing, he's never fought at the weight class. What if DJ takes the fight and TJ cant even make the weight? 

Big fights just for the sake of big fights are dumb. And anyway TJ is a nobody as well who's never drew a dime.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> But he won't strip Conor though, who STILL hasn't defended a belt in 3 years since he became a UFC champ. Don't care about how he's a special exemption cause hes a big draw either.


I do not care about him being a special exemption either but like it or not he makes the company huge amounts of money. Same with the likes of Ronda. If you run a business and employee A makes you 10 million a year profit and employee B makes you 250 bucks a year despite them doing the same job are you going to treat them the same? No you are not. Ultimately The U.F.C is a business and will be run as one. People might not like that fact but it is what it is.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Not even close.
> 
> DJ is a true martial artist. He knows that people should earn Title shots. Whats TJ done to earn a 125 Title shot? Absolutely nothing, he's never fought at the weight class. What if DJ takes the fight and TJ cant even make the weight?


Did Woodley earn his title shot vs Lawler, Did Bisping earn his shot vs Rockhold. Did the likes of Karolina and Rose earn it vs JJ. I could give you hundreds of examples in Boxing and MMA when fighters did not really earn a title shot but it happens on a regular basis. D.J is the champion. He should not even question who his opponent will be if it is at 125lbs. If T.J did not make the weight then D.j will not be in danger of loosing the strap and he gets a cut of T.Js purse. Win win situation



> And anyway TJ is a nobody as well who's never drew a dime.


I agree T.J is not really a draw but he out draws Ray Borg 100/100


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

DJ-Borg cancelled? Here I was looking forward to that :moyes8


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> DJ is a true martial artist. He knows that people should earn Title shots. Whats TJ done to earn a 125 Title shot? Absolutely nothing, he's never fought at the weight class. What if DJ takes the fight and TJ cant even make the weight?


What has Ray Borg done to earn a title shot? Pull out of 4 of his last 9 scheduled fights? Being the last guy in the division who DJ hasn't beaten? Ray can't even make the damn weight himself lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> But *he won't strip Conor though, who STILL hasn't defended a belt in 3 years since he became a UFC champ*. Don't care about how he's a special exemption cause hes a big draw either.


1. It's not even been 2 years since Conor won the Featherweight title.

2. He has already been stripped of the Featherweight title.

Other than those two points, spot on (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Meh, I wasn't all that excited about the fight anyway. Mighty Mouse can attempt to break the record another time.

We've still got Melendez vs. Stephens, RDA vs. Magny and Nunes vs. Schevchenko II anyway. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I do not class D.J as the villain. I class him as some boring uninteresting little man who draws pathetically low numbers and would much rather stay in his comfort zone than even attempt to swim in deep waters
> 
> Not long before the whole T.J fallout he was on the MMA hour bleating on about how he deserves and wants much more money and how the UFC and Dana does nothing to promote him or the 125 division. This coming not long after The Ultimate Fighter 24, a whole show designed to promote the 125 ers and find D.J his next opponent. D.J earns little money because nobody gives a shit about him and that is his own fault , to blame Dana and the company is small minded and pathetic. Dana offered a fight that would create a awful lot more interest and a decent payday but D.J was not interested, he wanted to fight Ray fucking Borg instead so he could break the record. He could defend his 125 title 45 times against his current level of opposition and nobody would still give the slightest fuck about him. Who the fuck is D.J to dictate who fights at what weight class etc. That is the job of the promoter. As the champion you should be ready and willing to fight who ever they put in front you
> 
> ...


DJ talking about the shit UFC has been putting him through - http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/De...d-By-Unfulfilled-Promises-and-Bullying-122593

Don't ever insinuate that I "just make shit up," ever again. Got that?

I think it's cute that you conveniently ignored how it was DJ's idea to fight the undefeated 135 champion. You know, a waaay bigger fight that TJ. I'll ask you the same as I ask Armstrong a while back. How do you feel about GSP? He was a "boring, uninteresting man who stayed in his comfort zone and didn't attempt to swim in deep waters." The only difference is that GSP is French-Canadian.

TUF's ratings have been shit for years. That really doesn't help anyone, DJ, 125, coaches or otherwise. Yeah, Conor, Ronda and Rampage could make you tune in but that's about it. But even Rampage was like 8 years ago.

Make up your mind, is it DJ or his opponents at fault here? You mention his level of opposition, they're the best 125-ers in the world. What more could you want from them? DJ even said he'd fight TJ. He just wants TJ to have a 125 fight first. Prove that he can make 125 healthily and that it won't be a waste of EVERYONE'S time to promote, train, advertise and get hyped for, only for TJ to pull a Khabib and fuck everyone over at the last minute. DJ has way too much riding on this fight for an unproven TJ to just get a title shot. Also the whole ready to fight anyone thing, DJ said he'd fight Cody, UFC said his only option was RAY FUCKING BORG! So he rolled his eyes and took the fight.

People need to stop using Conor as an example, he's an exception to the rules. Guys at that level are all different and still do great numbers. GSP can barely get through an interview without stuttering, Brock was simple and to the point and Ronda was a completely different animal. They're in a different class. Comparing everyone to them is wholly unfair.

So having a catalogue of highlight reel dominance counts for nothing now? The guy can do it all and UFC fails to market him as a dominant unstoppable killer. Advertising is on UFC. DJ said that he spent a whole afternoon in front of a green screen filming stuff for UFC to use to promote him. Guess what? They didn't even use it! This is not DJ's "fault," it's a UFC problem.

Fuck off with "DJ's scared." You're entirely wrong there. Like I said, DJ wanted to fight Cody. You know, the CHAMPION OF THE HIGHER WEIGHT CLASS! He's not scared of a challenge.


--EDIT--

Just want to add this from back in June



Spoiler: big


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anark said:


> 1. It's not even been 2 years since Conor won the Featherweight title.
> 
> 2. He has already been stripped of the Featherweight title.
> 
> Other than those two points, spot on (Y)


Lol I fucked up. My mistake.

I let the fact that Conor has never defended a world title in his career (which is true) cloud my memory.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Lol I fucked up. My mistake.
> 
> I let the fact that Conor has never defended a world title in his career (which is true) cloud my memory.


He defended his interim Featherweight title against Jose Aldo. :evil


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anark said:


> He defended his interim Featherweight title against Jose Aldo.


I know those are unification fights, but do they count as defenses? If not, then why?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> DJ talking about the shit UFC has been putting him through - http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/De...d-By-Unfulfilled-Promises-and-Bullying-122593





> Don't ever insinuate that I "just make shit up," ever again. Got that?


:Hall 



> I think it's cute that you conveniently ignored how it was DJ's idea to fight the undefeated 135 champion. You know, a waaay bigger fight that TJ. I'll ask you the same as I ask Armstrong a while back. How do you feel about GSP? He was a "boring, uninteresting man who stayed in his comfort zone and didn't attempt to swim in deep waters." The only difference is that GSP is French-Canadian.
> 
> TUF's ratings have been shit for years. That really doesn't help anyone, DJ, 125, coaches or otherwise. Yeah, Conor, Ronda and Rampage could make you tune in but that's about it. But even Rampage was like 8 years ago.
> 
> ...


Look at GSP list of opponents, Hughes, Serra, Condit, B.J Penn, Diaz. All former world champions and/or big names, the fact he was French/Canadian no doubt helped him draw numbers but his level of opponent was miles and miles ahead of anybody D.J has faced so your comparison is ridiculous

You can quote D.Js long ass boring autobiographys all day long but the fact remains he ducked a fight with T.J for no other reason than him wanting a easy nights work to secure the most defences record


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Look at GSP list of opponents, Hughes, Serra, Condit, B.J Penn, Diaz. All former world champions and/or big names, the fact he was French/Canadian no doubt helped him draw numbers but his level of opponent was miles and miles ahead of anybody D.J has faced so your comparison is ridiculous
> 
> You can quote D.Js long ass boring autobiographys all day long but the fact remains he ducked a fight with T.J for no other reason than him wanting a easy nights work to secure the most defences record


So because you don't rate these guys, they're easy competition? Look at these guys' records. Cejudo is an Olympic Gold Medalist, Benavidez is undefeated at 125 outside of the champ, Dodson is the same as Benavidez, Kyoji only lost to DJ in UFC, Reis was schooled by DJ and subbed. He said he was embarrassed by DJ. Just because you're ignorant on these fighters doesn't make them lesser fighters or competition. DJ is Anderson Silva, he's just 5 foot 3 and people don't care.

And you again ignore the fact that he wanted to fight Cody.

Look, I see what you are, I don't see you realizing you're wrong anytime soon. Feel free to wallow in your ignorance, I'm done with you.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Did Woodley earn his title shot vs Lawler, Did Bisping earn his shot vs Rockhold. Did the likes of Karolina and Rose earn it vs JJ. I could give you hundreds of examples in Boxing and MMA when fighters did not really earn a title shot but it happens on a regular basis. D.J is the champion. He should not even question who his opponent will be if it is at 125lbs. If T.J did not make the weight then D.j will not be in danger of loosing the strap and he gets a cut of T.Js purse. Win win situation
> 
> 
> I agree T.J is not really a draw but he out draws Ray Borg 100/100


In that case though should Chris Weidman be able to get an immediate Title shot at LHW? Should Lawler be able to get one at MW? Should the UFC just keep venturing down the path of fighters not having to earn a Title shot?

Just because the UFC is ultimately a carny company who hands out Titles like they're candy doesn't mean its right. A fighter should have to earn their Title shot in the respective division. And if DJ isn't allowed to question his opponent does that mean if the UFC booked it he should just fight some 0-1 can off the regional circuit?

Its not really a win/win situation either if TJ fails to make weight. DJ is denied the opportunity to defend his Title, the Champion basically wastes his time in a non Title fight, or as we've seen the fight can be cancelled all together.



Swissblade said:


> What has Ray Borg done to earn a title shot? Pull out of 4 of his last 9 scheduled fights? Being the last guy in the division who DJ hasn't beaten? Ray can't even make the damn weight himself lol


Put together a couple of good runs of wins over other 125 pounders. Lets give Carla Esperza a shot at the 135 pound Title right?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I gave UFC Fight Pass a shot for a month. I watched the TKO Card I've now decided that Adam Dyczka is my favorite fighter. He's a big tubby French Canadian that knocks everyone. I have no idea how good he actually is. But he's awesome. 

I actually watched the entire main card and I enjoyed myself. I understand that the UFC fighters are better but I think I sometimes like it when you don't have the best fighters in the world. They can do things that wouldn't really work in the UFC. Like you're not seeing someone split an opponents guard and give their opponent a big gash on the forehead in a UFC main event. They're not gonna let that happen. But it happened there. And there was a cool spin move that actually worked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

we get the TKO cards up here in Canada on the Fight Network. I've never had fight pass.

predicting under 100,000 for tomorrow night's show.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know those are unification fights, but do they count as defenses? If not, then why?


Pretty self explanatory why they don't. Interim fight is to decide who the actual champion is. Cant be a proper defence if you werent even the official champ.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Put together a couple of good runs of wins over other 125 pounders. Lets give Carla Esperza a shot at the 135 pound Title right?


He has a two win streak against two nobodies, one of whom is currently on a three fight losing streak. That's hardly enough to be in title contention. If anything giving title shots to guys like Borg who clearly aren't legit contenders does worse for the division.

No point continuing this any further, Borg had to pull out _again _anyway. :draper2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seneca said:


> Pretty self explanatory why they don't. Interim fight is to decide who the actual champion is. Cant be a proper defence if you werent even the official champ.


Try living your life like me, inside a world where interim titles don't exist. It makes life so much easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: I hope y'all enjoy the fights tonight


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Just seen that Donald Cerrone vs Darren Till is likely to headline the UFC Poland card. Couldn't believe it when I saw the news today Darren is relatively unknown but he's from my neck of the woods so I'm delighted to see him get such a high profile opponent. If nodody has ever heard of him before he moved from Liverpool to Brazil a few years ago to give himself the best chance of becoming a top fighter. 

He's only 23 but the lad has buckets of potential and really puts on a show with his stand up game. His last 2 fights have been very entertaining. He's got a massive challenge on his hands going against Cowboy but if he can beat him he could be a future star for the UFC. Check out his last fight against a guy called Bojan Velickovic and you can see the potential in him. I'm a bit worried that this oppurtunity has come a little too early though I'm not gonna lie but after his last fight he said he's ready to challenge the best.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm quite excited about him and the UFC will want him to do well with Bisping nearing his retirement, they'll need another star from Britain.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vicious elbows from the clinch from Alex White


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

First time all year I'm watching a UFC PPV through alternative means than purchasing it... I kinda want to see how Dos Anjos continues at welterweight, and I like Tyson Pedro. This card doesn't really light my fire though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Been a great card so far. 

Melendez is so fucking tough. That leg looked NASTY.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Prelims delivered for sure, and Melendez is crazy tough. Stephens brought the pain though!

Despite not being hyped for it, the fights are very good. It's just that none of my favourite fighters are on there. I'm more excited for the Poland and Sydney Fight Nights because Cerrone and Hunt are headlining.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*AND STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Complete and utter bullshit. Shevchenko was robbed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What is up with Canada? Booing through most of the fight... sure, it wasn't Sanchez vs. Guida, but it wasn't Woodley vs. Maia either. Decent, technical fight. Then booing Nunes for winning... I thought she would have gotten those early close rounds for pushing forward and instigating most of the time. Outside of a few "superwomen" punches, Shevchenko looked a bit hesitant to pull the trigger throughout the fight. I'd have given her Round 4 but I was actually a bit surprised it was a split decision. When the strikes were as close as they were, you turn to aggression and Octagon control, which Nunes had for the majority of the fight in my view.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely not a robbery. Fight was too close, honestly. 

I felt like Amanda snatched the win with those late takedowns.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a close fight that could go either way is not a robbery!!!! I hate that so many internet people can't understand that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nunes got countered all night and was unable to capitalise on a mistake Shevchenko made in the fifth round. Round 1 is really the only clear one you can score for her, and maybe round 3 if you're being generous. Valentina took 2, 4 and 5 for me. I ain't scoring round 5 for Nunes when she did fuck all with that takedown, Shevchenko was the one attacking off her back. Atrocious decision for an atrocious champion. All that posturing and temper tantrums because she was unable to deal with a highly skilled counter fighter, what a joke.

Gilbert Melendez is one tough son of a bitch. His Mexican fighting spirit was on full display tonight.

Crazy how Rafael dos Anjos is now a legit Welterweight contender. I did not see that one coming, that weight cut to Lightweight must of really fucked him up.

Henry Cejudo looked incredible. I'd love to see him face Sergio Pettis next.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought Valentina was in total control from 1st to last round. Apart from constant push kicks Amanda did absolutely nothing. The few times she did throw the right hand she missed then got countered with clean shots to the face. I do not recall Amanda landing a single clean shot on Valentina. Even when Amanda got the take down in round 5 it was Valentina who landed the only shots off her back. Valentina is a counter striker and did exactly that. Yes Amanda was walking forward but she was doing absolutely nothing. 10 years I have been watching MMA and i am non the wiser as to what octagon control actually is. Valentina landed the cleaner better shots by a long way. Very poor decision from the judges imo


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> . All that posturing and temper tantrums because she was unable to deal with a highly skilled counter fighter, what a joke.


100% correct

She started it sat on her stool at the end of the 4th. Shouting across to Valentina "Come on" and "lets fight". Nothing but frustration because she knew she had no answers to Valentinas counter punching and total control of the fight imo

I very rarely get annoyed with bad decisions but i am with this. I honestly thought Valentina looked by far the superior striker and controlled the fight throughout


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nunes couldn't touch Shev outside of rd 1. Shev was landing, getting in and out and controlling the pace. How is that a loss!?

Her ability to get in, land combos of 2-3 shots then get out clean was exactly how Joanna wins her fights. The only difference is JJ goes in as champion.

Dana's got to be pulling his.......pubes out with these close fights that need rematches.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shev's right, one takedown, that lead nowhere, should not take a round that was way more striking based. Shev was using her striking perfectly. That takedown was not a round stealer. It wasn't a DC THUNDER SLAM, you know?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds like i made the right choice not buying this :dana


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Donnie said:


> Sounds like i made the right choice not buying this


No, it was a great night of fights. It's just the sour ending that will kill it for a lot of people.

Apparently a fan jumped the barricade and rushed the cage at the 5th round!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nunes actually outstruck Shevchenko every round except 5, which she won with the takedowns.
Seriously, I'm not particularly fond of either fighter, but the hate and outright false statements in regards to Nunes' performance is baffling.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Nunes actually outstruck Shevchenko every round except 5, which she won with the takedowns.
> Seriously, I'm not particularly fond of either fighter, but the hate and outright false statements in regards to Nunes' performance is baffling.


I understand that numbers don't lie. I saw the stats on the post show. But Shev controlled the pace and the range. She also had the significant strikes to the head. Nunes' pitter patter leg kicks and jabs did nothing. And on top of that, Shev was COUNTER fighting, of corse her numbers would be low. Like Floyd vs Conor, yeah Conor threw more, but it was Floyd's strategy to tire him out then pick him apart.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Nunes actually outstruck Shevchenko every round except 5, which she won with the takedowns.
> Seriously, I'm not particularly fond of either fighter, but the hate and outright false statements in regards to Nunes' performance is baffling.


Statistics do not really mean anything in a fight like this. In rounds 2,3,4 Nunes barely threw a single punch and the rare occasions she did Val dodged the punch then landed with clean counter strikes. Nunes threw hundreds of nothing kicks that would never do any sort of damage. They were more like stay away from me kicks, no power or placement. It is very easy to throw kicks that connect with your opponents leg. It is much harder to throw punches that land clean with your opponents face

Like you I do not really care much for either fighter but I thought it was clear as day who the better fighter was tonight. It was quite obvious to anybody watching who was coming out on top of the striking exchanges, who looked like the quicker and more composed fighter

If standing in front of your opponent throwing nothing kicks means octagon control then so be it. However I thought Vals tactics of making your opponent miss then landing 2 and 3 punch combos clean to your opponents head worked very well tonight

Also what is the point of the new rules if they are not enforced. Amanda was warned multiple time about leading with open hands tonight yet nothing was done about it. Surely it should be 1 warning then points deducted


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I wouldn't have been mad at all if Shev had won. I had Nunes 1, 3 and 5, Shevchenko had 4. 2 was up in the air, but I gave it to Nunes for advancing, and freezing up a lot of Shevchenko's attacks... and I could really say the same thing about 3. It was close throughout, and there wasn't enough activity to easily say that one was far superior to the other.

Just wanted to throw the stats in there to counter the point of "Nunes didn't do anything/she didn't hit her". But I might need to watch again, particularly rounds 2 and 3. I know somewhere in the fight Shevchenko had a couple of decent flurries, but I don't recall any particularly significant counter strikes like you guys are saying.

My scoring/judgement of the fight is probably subconsciously affected by knowing how judges score championship fights. I was waiting for something major to come from Shevchenko's end, but when it didn't seem to, I leant towards Nunes, as the judges did ultimately.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That Floyd/Conor comparison is good but here's the issue. 

Valentina hoped to tire out Amanda through countering/evasiveness. Thing is, Amanda didn't come in throwing heat like she normally would. Bullet couldn't pour it on in the later rounds like Floyd did with Conor.

That strategy is powerful but doesn't necessarily make a fight glamorous. Any big moment like a late takedown could easily sway the judges/fans.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I wouldn't have been mad at all if Shev had won. I had Nunes 1, 3 and 5, Shevchenko had 4. 2 was up in the air, but I gave it to Nunes for advancing, and freezing up a lot of Shevchenko's attacks... and I could really say the same thing about 3. It was close throughout, and there wasn't enough activity to easily say that one was far superior to the other.
> 
> Just wanted to throw the stats in there to counter the point of "Nunes didn't do anything/she didn't hit her". But I might need to watch again, particularly rounds 2 and 3. I know somewhere in the fight Shevchenko had a couple of decent flurries, but I don't recall any particularly significant counter strikes like you guys are saying.
> 
> My scoring/judgement of the fight is probably subconsciously affected by knowing how judges score championship fights. I was waiting for something major to come from Shevchenko's end, but when it didn't seem to, I leant towards Nunes, as the judges did ultimately.


Fair point

I would not call the decision a robbery, far from it. It is not like bullet dominated Amanda or had long spells where she was putting it on her but to me Amanda looked like she had no answers or any sort of plan other than throwing that nothing kick at Vals leg. She looked frustrated and gun shy. Amandas main attributes are that long right hand and her power but to me it looked very obvious from early in the fight that Valentina was far to quick and clever for her. Amanda knew that which caused the hesitancy 

Valentinas plan was to set traps avoid Amandas strikes then counter with combos which I thought she did with relative ease throughout the fight

Like yourself I am going to re watch the fight but my general feeling was that Valentina was in total control and looked very comfortable


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is one of those fights were there being an odd number of rounds makes the fact that it's a tie hard to see. Like realistically that's not a fight either should feel they won in a street fight, sporting, or just general competitive sense. It was too close. They will run it back


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Personally had it 48-47 Valentina. But I'm not calling thiss a robbery. 






Take a bow RDA and Cejudo!!! WOOOW.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Shevchenko is angry and i can understand it BUT you must show something more in a title fight to win by descions after 5 rounds

Garbrandt did he it when he beat Cruz last year. Valentina... ugh


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Giving rounds to someone for weak ass takedowns with no action should be stopped. It just damages the sport. Valentina deserved to win.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

If the judges gave Nunes round 5 for the takedown :tripsscust 

Shev actually landed more strikes off her back than Nunes did from top. I had rounds 2, 4 and 5 for Shev. We should be praising the new 135lbs champion. This needs a rematch.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

One year ago today, CM Punk got his ass whooped! :lol

- Vic


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, that was pretty underwhelming apart from Cejudo.
Most of UFC's champs are kinda boring at the moment..

I had Valentina 2 points ahead at the end because most of Nunes output was not effective striking in any way. 

Refs need to start stamping on fighters with their fingers out. Deduct a point early, and then people will stop doing it sooner.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> If the judges gave Nunes round 5 for the takedown :tripsscust
> 
> Shev actually landed more strikes off her back than Nunes did from top. I had rounds 2, 4 and 5 for Shev. We should be praising the new 135lbs champion. This needs a rematch.


I'd way top control over those strikes because she wasn't busting her up with them. She was active yes, but I'd weigh Nunes holding her down, over Val frantically trying to land strikes from the bottom in the last 15 seconds.

Honestly 1, 3, and 5 for Nunes and it's not that the takedowns were amazing, but it was finally at least something different. When you have 20 minutes of too close to call striking, sometimes going somewhere else to try and make a statement pays off.

It's a situation where I can see why Val thought she won, but I don't think she's did enough to be that upset. Though I get in the moment and after all that work it's an emotion dump.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Neither woman really deserved to walk out if that one as Champion. They both fought scared. Rather than trying to win they were just trying not to lose. A rematch is a hard sell as well because regardless of how close it was Nunes has beat her twice now. I gave Valentina the nod though. All Nunes did all fight was messy legkicks and a couple of takedowns that went nowhere. Valentina was landing more.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Nunes, RDA, Cejudo and Stephens getting me $300. :swanson

Gonna buy meself a new suit. :dance


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'd way top control over those strikes because she wasn't busting her up with them. She was active yes, but I'd weigh Nunes holding her down, over Val frantically trying to land strikes from the bottom in the last 15 seconds.
> 
> Honestly 1, 3, and 5 for Nunes and it's not that the takedowns were amazing, but it was finally at least something different. When you have 20 minutes of too close to call striking, sometimes going somewhere else to try and make a statement pays off.
> 
> It's a situation where I can see why Val thought she won, but I don't think she's did enough to be that upset. Though I get in the moment and after all that work it's an emotion dump.


I guess it's subjective but I just can't see how a takedown that results in no damage whatsoever can be considered a round winner. Shev didn't bust her up from the bottom but she inflicted more damage that Nunes did from top and landed more strikes from that position. Before that Shev was definitely winning the round too imo.

I just really dislike Nunes and love Shev so it could be clouding my judgement but I'm not the only one that thinks this way.

Anyway, it is what it is. I'd like to see a rematch but Nunes has technically won twice now so I doubt they do it. Plus I think UFC wants Shev to go down to 125lbs and put on a dream match with Joanna :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> I guess it's subjective but I just can't see how a takedown that results in no damage whatsoever can be considered a round winner. Shev didn't bust her up from the bottom but she inflicted more damage that Nunes did from top and landed more strikes from that position. Before that Shev was definitely winning the round too imo.
> 
> I just really dislike Nunes and love Shev so it could be clouding my judgement but I'm not the only one that thinks this way.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is. I'd like to see a rematch but Nunes has technically won twice now so I doubt they do it. Plus I think UFC wants Shev to go down to 125lbs and put on a dream match with Joanna :banderas


What's to dislike about Nunes?

125 is going to be interesting for the women. I could see her, JJ, or Andrade having success there. Maybe it's the place Paige can finally be the star they want :ha


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Fucking Cejudo man. Give him another crack at DJ once this Borg shit is done and we could have a cracker of a fight.

RDA was awesome, as was Stephens. Still don't think Stephens could hang with the top 3 at 145 and still think that RDA would be eaten alive by Wonderboy or the likes. At least both have added another name into the top mix of their respective divisions.

I thought Nunes deserved the decision, although I was rolling cigarettes for work during the first two rounds and only half-watching, so don't take my word as Gospel. Would have liked to see Valentina win though.

Just glad this dud of a card is over with. Lee vs Ferguson! :mark


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Fucking Cejudo man. Give him another crack at DJ once this Borg shit is done and we could have a cracker of a fight.
> 
> RDA was awesome, as was Stephens.
> 
> Just glad this dud of a card is over with. Lee vs Ferguson!


The card delivered! How can you call that card a dud when it was great from start to finish? Bad decision aside.

Star power doesn't dictate quality. :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

_If it only did 100k buys then it must be a trash card brooo._ - Every casual ever


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even though I was (and still am) annoyed with the Nunes vs. Schevchenko II decision overall I walked away pretty satisfied with the card. I was entertained from start to finish. Rogan & Cormier were also on great form last night, you can tell they really enjoy working with each other.

I'll probably record next week's card since Canelo vs. GGG is the same night but I am really looking forward to Alves vs. Perry. That should be pretty fun while it lasts. : justbleedguy

BTW did Melendez break anything last night or has Barboza just fucked up his legs for good? I wonder if Conor/Kavanagh was paying close attention to the fight :hmm: I could see him implementing more leg kicks in the Diaz trilogy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

While we hasve some time, and we're talking lady fightin', who do do you guys see making 125 their new home?

Shevchenko - If she's not given an immediate rematch, I see her dropping down, winning a fight then getting the winner of TUF. That is, if Joanna doesn't want the "SUPER, ONCE IN A LIFETIME, HISTORY MAKING" Fight vs the winner of TUF first.

Paige - It's open and she'll get a fresh start. (confirmed)

JoJo - Already confirmed

Bec Rawlings - Confirmed, plus I think she's too big for 115, so she'll be healthier here. :shrug

Claudia - The girl is jacked, it would only help her cardio. Plus she's already lost twice to Joanna.


Ronda - To get back on track.......and bully the smaller fighters.:no:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> . Rogan & Cormier were also on great form last night, you can tell they really enjoy working with each other.


Rogan and DC were great together, at one point in my head I was just like, they're having too much fun are they drinking and smoking like on the Snoopcast :lmao

But as a long time Alves fan it's said he's at this point, hopefully he's still at least better than that level. But Perry is entertaining so if he wins I'll be okay with it.

I don't think Gil broke anything, just going to be hella sore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> While we hasve some time, and we're talking lady fightin', who do do you guys see making 125 their new home?
> 
> Shevchenko - If she's not given an immediate rematch, I see her dropping down, winning a fight then getting the winner of TUF. That is, if Joanna doesn't want the "SUPER, ONCE IN A LIFETIME, HISTORY MAKING" Fight vs the winner of TUF first.
> 
> ...


I see that being the best class for the women. So I imagine almost everybody takes a shot there except for folk like Watterson who are small for SW.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

125 will benefit from a few 115 pounders who got up for the sole reason that they know they can't beat Joanna.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Even though I was (and still am) annoyed with the Nunes vs. Schevchenko II decision overall I walked away pretty satisfied with the card. I was entertained from start to finish. Rogan & Cormier were also on great form last night, you can tell they really enjoy working with each other.
> 
> I'll probably record next week's card since Canelo vs. GGG is the same night but I am really looking forward to Alves vs. Perry. That should be pretty fun while it lasts. : justbleedguy
> 
> BTW did Melendez break anything last night or has Barboza just fucked up his legs for good? I wonder if Conor/Kavanagh was paying close attention to the fight :hmm: I could see him implementing more leg kicks in the Diaz trilogy.


McGregor was the one in crutches last time after Diaz checked his kicks. If Diaz had any sense he'd work on checking leg kicks religiously and also takedowns. This is assuming Diaz learns from his losses. 









Valentina would rule 125 if they made a division there imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Valentina would rule 125 if they made a division there imo.


The current TUF season is to crown a female 125 champion....

That's why I was asking who else would fill out the division. Of the 16 chicks, UFC will keep 8 at the most. This crop doesn't seem as strong as the last.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> The current TUF season is to crown a female 125 champion....
> 
> That's why I was asking who else would fill out the division. Of the 16 chicks, UFC will keep 8 at the most. This crop doesn't seem as strong as the last.


Well Valentina smashes anyone on that show.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

After re watching the Nunes Vs Valentina i can only give Nunes round 1 . Rounds 2,4 clearly Valentinas and while 3 was closer i would still give it to bullet. The controversy is all about round 5 for me and what has also not been mentioned is that UFC 215 was judged under the new rules. Under them new rules there is absolutely no way anybody can score that round for Amanda (even though 2 of the judges did). I will try and break down how i have come to that conclusion

On the official UFC page for round 5 they have Valentina landing 33 strikes (12 significant) and Nunes 15 strikes (6 significant)
http://uk.ufc.com/event/UFC-215. Now people are saying the takedowns Amanda secured won her the rounds but the new rules state 



> Top and bottom position fighters are assessed more on the impactful/damaging result of their actions, more so than their position.


Amanda took Val down twice yet did not throw a single shot on both occasions, neither did she attempt any sort of submission. Val landed Numerous punches and elbows off her back which where far more impactful and damaging then anything Amanda did so to summarise round 5 Val landed more than double the strikes and was far more active on the floor

Next we have people saying Amanda had near total octagon control but again looking at the new rules this should only come into effect if the judges see no advantage in the effective striking/grappling realm



> Evolve the Mixed Martial Arts Judging Criteria. Simplify the criterion to focus on the result of action (versus action itself). It needs to be stated that criteria is to be used in specific order and may not move from one criterion to another without the prior criterion being 100% even in the judges’ assessments. In other words, Effective Striking/Grappling will render the high majority of rendered assessments. Effective Aggressiveness is a ‘plan B’ and should not be considered unless the judge does not see ANY advantage in the Effective Striking/Grappling realm. Cage/Ring Control (‘plan C’) should only be needed when ALL other criteria are 100% even for both competitors


 So the new rules state the fight should be judged primarily on Effective Striking/Grappling



> “Effective Striking is judged by determining the impact or damage of legal strikes landed by a contestant solely based on the results of such legal strikes. Effective Grappling is assessed by the successful executions and an impactful/damaging result coming from: takedown(s), submission attempt(s), achieving an advantageous position(s) and reversal(s).


It was clear as day that Val was superior in the striking exchanges so octagon control should not have come in to play at any stage in any round

Other parts of the new rules that i feel come into play in this fight



> Merely holding a dominant position(s) shall not be a primary factor in assessing dominance. What the fighter does with those positions is what must be assessed


 Even though Amanda did spend a lot of time pushing Val back she did absolutely nothing with that position



> “Aggressively making attempts to finish the fight. “The key term here is ‘effective’. Chasing around an opponent with no result, impact or damage should not render in the judges’ assessments


 Again this should apply to Amanda, she spent the majority of the fight pushing forward yet inflicted no damage and had very little impact

Another new rule that also appeared to have been totally ignored in the fight



> In the standing position, a fighter that moves their arm(s) toward their opponent with an open hand, fingers pointing at the opponent's face/eyes, will be a foul. Referees are to prevent this dangerous behaviour by communicating clearly to fighters. Fighters are directed to close their fists or point their fingers straight in the air when reaching toward their opponent.


Having just re watched the fight i counted Big John warn Amanda 6 times about her fingers pointing 6 times yet did nothing about it

Again using the fight stats on UFC.com Val landed 104 strikes with 70% of them to the head and Amanda landed 85 strikes with only 40% to the head. Amanda landed 42% of strikes to Vals legs, Now if these where vicious leg kicks (Like Jeremy was landing on Gilbert) then they can be respected but the majority of them had very little power and had no intention of causing damage

I found this breakdown of the fight to be more accurate of what i saw



> http://wmmarankings.com/breaking-amanda-nunes-vs-valentina-shevchenko-ii-check-stats/


When i take all this into consideration and having re watched the fight not only do i think Val won but she won comfortably and she has every rite to be disgusted with the decision. The fact that all 3 judges only scored one of the 5 rounds the same shows that even they have not really got the slightest clue about the judging criteria. Val landed by far the cleanest and most head strikes while making Amanda miss all night long, She looked comfortable throughout and overall is terribly unlucky not to be the 135lbs women's champion


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> *What's to dislike about Nunes?*
> 
> 125 is going to be interesting for the women. I could see her, JJ, or Andrade having success there. Maybe it's the place Paige can finally be the star they want :ha


:shockedpunk

Bruh, really? Literally everything about her. So much so that I don't even wanna go into it and debate about it enaldo

Also great analysing Rowdy, top work.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> The card delivered! How can you call that card a dud when it was great from start to finish? Bad decision aside.
> 
> Star power doesn't dictate quality. :justsayin


I agree that it overdelivered in the end. I just had no level of excitement leading into it, and the build is half the fun for me.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

War Tony


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gah, I don't know to feel about this one! I hate it for Tony that he's done everything right for years and due to other people's actions, Conor's vacation, Khabib's unprofessionalism, Tony hasn't gotten a title shot that he's killed for. I know it's "fantasy," but Tony should be defending his Interim Lightweight Championship against Lee. It sucks how he got fucked over by two guys in entirely different ways.

That said, I'm pulling for Lee. He's much more entertaining than Tony has been and he blew up immediately when he got mic time. Tony and Khabib are on longer runs but they don't talk shit, nor or are they engaging personalities. Which goes a long way with me as a wrestling fan. If Lee loses, well he's still 24, he'll only grow and get better. Even so, I'd pulling Lee, with a twinge of, "Tony's still my next choice."

WAR LEWIS!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Calling it now: Tony will destroy Lee. Won't even be close.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tony, Lee, whoever, it doesnt matter. Uncrowned king of the division is Gaethje. He is coming for that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> :shockedpunk
> 
> Bruh, really? Literally everything about her. So much so that I don't even wanna go into it and debate about it enaldo
> 
> Also great analysing Rowdy, top work.


No like seriously lol, I don't know of anything immediately hateable about her so I'm curious. I mean her voice annoys me, but I get she's speaking a 2nd language and shit. 

I wouldn't mind either guy winning, but I'm going with Lee via 2nd round TKO. Tony can be hit, I just see this being that wrong place wrong time night for him. I don't think at this stage Lee is truly better than him, but I think this is the perfect time for Lee to be in this scenario.

Plus I feel like the MMA God's want that press conference tour. With the shit they both talk I'm for it. We also know if Conor tries to grab Lee's belt, he'd swing on him. I can't wait for the 

Conor: "They all want to be me, they all want emulate me"

Lee: " We all know Conor wants to be black, look at him. And I talked to his girl and she wanted to see what black from the waist down really looks like"

It's going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Tony, Lee, whoever, it doesnt matter. Uncrowned king of the division is Gaethje. He is coming for that.


The last guy who was the "uncrowned, underground" champion of 155, was Eddie LOLvarez. Who was scared shitless when the bright lights were on. 

But Gaethje made a believer out of me with that debut. Granted Johnson dropped the ball twice and didn't capitalize of cracking Justin TWICE! But still, he made a fan out of me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's just hard to back Gatehje to a title in this division not because I think he's bad, but his style and openness to get into those type of brawls makes me think he gets fucked up eventually. I mean MJ cracked him a couple times. If Barboza is laying kicks does he get up, what about Conor's left, what about everything in Tony's arsenal, Eddie isn't some shit fighter either. Eddie can brawl with the best of them too. That's not evening counting mid tier folk like Diaz. 


Champion.:.Conor McGregor

1Khabib Nurmagomedov.
2Tony Ferguson.
3Eddie Alvarez.
4Edson Barboza.
5Justin Gaethje.
6Nate Diaz.
7Kevin Lee.
8Dustin Poirier.
9Michael Johnson.
10Michael Chiesa.
11Al Iaquinta.
12Beneil Dariush.
13Anthony Pettis.
14Gilbert Melendez.
15Evan Dunham.

.


I do know I'm excited to see whoever he fights next


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Still don't see how Khabib is ranked 1. He's fought once in 2.5 years....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's just hard to back Gatehje to a title in this division not because I think he's bad, but his style and openness to get into those type of brawls makes me think he gets fucked up eventually. I mean MJ cracked him a couple times. If Barboza is laying kicks does he get up, what about Conor's left, what about everything in Tony's arsenal, Eddie isn't some shit fighter either. Eddie can brawl with the best of them too. That's not evening counting mid tier folk like Diaz.
> 
> 
> Champion.:.Conor McGregor
> ...


Well you just said it yourself, he's fighting Eddie Alvarez, if he beats him he'll be next in line after Tony/Lee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Well you just said it yourself, he's fighting Eddie Alvarez, if he beats him he'll be next in line after Tony/Lee


Well should be you know how silly ranking are these days lol. But idk it's just I have a lot of questions for him as I didn't watch much WSOF. But yeah if he makes it past Eddie then clearly he's worth all the hype. I just hate that he's doing TUF they really need to abandon that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well should be you know how silly ranking are these days lol. But idk it's just I have a lot of questions for him as I didn't watch much WSOF. But yeah if he makes it past Eddie then clearly he's worth all the hype. I just hate that he's doing TUF they really need to abandon that.


yea that was a really random decision. Personally I'd have gone the Eddie/Dustin rematch since that wasnt even settled. Then i would have done Justin vs Barboza


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907089220585451521
:jones


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Tony, Lee, whoever, it doesnt matter. Uncrowned king of the division is Gaethje. He is coming for that.


Gaethje is brilliant to watch but realistically i do not see him ever getting near being crowned the king of the division. A whole host of 155ers deal with him (Nate, Conor, Khabib, Lee) to name a few imo although i do not think Eddie is one of them. Eddie is a broken man after Conor massacred him. He was well beat in the Poirier fight before the knees to the head, I just think the wars have caught up with him and a young hungry madman like Gaethje is the last thing he needs in front of him

For as game and entertaining as Gaethje is his style is far to reckless. He was so close to getting finished of Micheal Johnson and i feel it is just a matter of time before it catches up with him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a real shame and pity that Justin Gaethje joined the UFC just as Nate Diaz is beginning to be mentality checked out. The prospect of those two meeting inside the octagon is so mouth watering. If ever a fight would please the JustBleedGuy then it would be that one.

Although at least I can still look forward to the possible prospect of Gaethje vs. Ferguson in the near future. hew


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if nothing else, Gaethje will beat Alvarez and drop Eddie to 1-6 in his UFC career


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> if nothing else, Gaethje will beat Alvarez and drop Eddie to 1-6 in his UFC career


A defeat would take him to 3-3 with 1 no contest


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> A defeat would take him to 3-3 with 1 no contest


Beat me to it.

But I still agree with RKing. Eddie gazed into the abyss, but when the abyss looked back, Eddie blinked....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE QUEEN RETURNS!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone shocked? Nope.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907776836230369280


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> THE QUEEN RETURNS!


Still don't like Rose getting the shot, but Joanna has ran through 'em all....


Jon Jones say it ain't so! I understand he's no longer champ/ranked, but do you guys remove him entirely from the GOAT talk? He's only been dirty with DC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Anyone shocked? Nope.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907776836230369280


Fuck this diot. He's failed 2/3 USADA tests and the one he passed was like his worst performance. His whole career has a giant aestrix on it now. Fck him


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Still don't like Rose getting the shot, but Joanna has ran through 'em all....
> 
> 
> Jon Jones say it ain't so! I understand he's no longer champ/ranked, but do you guys remove him entirely from the GOAT talk? He's only been dirty with DC.


He was only USADA tested for the 2 DC fights and OSP and i remember how average he was in that fight

Tested 3 times failed twice. Fuck the piece of shit. Clearly been juiced to the gills for the entirety of his career


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Fuck this diot. He's failed 2/3 USADA tests and the one he passed was like his worst performance. His whole career has a giant aestrix on it now. Fck him


B-b-but, dick pills.... tainted batch....the pussy, bro

.....the pussy


In all seriousness, when do you think he started? Cause he's changed a lot over the years. He used to spin every 2 minutes, was really thin and flabby wasn't carved from stone 6 years ago. He stopped spinning after he won the belt. But his physical transformation, that was during suspension.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joanna is going to do bad bad things to Rose. Very bad. It's going to be a snuff film.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joanna is the overwhelming favorite and should be. However nothing is certain in a crazy sport like this, she might do some flying arm bar or some shit.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon might have been on the juice his entire career. 

Seems like he knew USADA would catch up eventually and went the weight lifting route. He did that and didn't look the same against OSP. Self conscious Jon then went back to the gear because of all the criticism. 

It's ironic that a lot of us sat here and called Daniel Cormier a paper champion. This dude was giving Jon a run when he was already at a physical disadvantage. In the end, we celebrated when he got his brain scrambled by a cheater. fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> Seems like he knew USADA would catch up eventually and went the weight lifting route. He did that and didn't look the same against OSP. Self conscious Jon then went back to the gear because of all the criticism.


The OSP fight was a last minute switch though, right? Maybe he was just being cautious. :shrug

But there apparently isn't an excuse now though. A test is a test.

What if they got a fall guy to say he spiked Jones? Conspiracy spitballing here. Just have some Joe Blow take the heat for screwing Jones over. Would fans buy that? Would they just accept it and just act like it never happened? I mean these are the same fans who love Coke, Dick Pills, DUI Car Crash, T-Bone a Pregnant Woman Jones.....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> The OSP fight was a last minute switch though, right? Maybe he was just being cautious. :shrug
> 
> But there apparently isn't an excuse now though. A test is a test.
> 
> What if they got a fall guy to say he spiked Jones? Conspiracy spitballing here. Just have some Joe Blow take the heat for screwing Jones over. Would fans buy that? Would they just accept it and just act like it never happened? I mean these are the same fans who love Coke, Dick Pills, DUI Car Crash, T-Bone a Pregnant Woman Jones.....


Some would. 

He's Jon Jones and fans will love him despite his flaws because he's a destroyer. 

I just don't see how he's going to weasel his way out of this one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean me personally I don't even care if he was using or not. It's more so annoyance he can't do it well enough to not get caught. Like bruh of all the tests to fail, you fail the one you knew for sure was coming :lmao it's like Jones just picks the most difficult path in life.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Well his status as a absolute GOAT went down the drain with these scandals. Tho he has great resume, he was always the bigger guy and HW in a LHW division. Fuck him.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Of the 3 USADA fights he's had, he's failed 2 of 'em and looked like shit in the other. He's been juicing his _entire_ career.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

25 years old and Rose Namajunas already has old man stress lines on her forehead. :hogan


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908016386387058689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908045243253174275


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's gonna be tough seeing all the FAKE 205 Champs in Jones' absence..... :side:


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

USADA ruins everything. Just let 'em juice already, who cares.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908016386387058689
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908045243253174275


Seems like the right decision. Wonder if UFC will return the belt to Cormier though


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/9/...out-vs-belal-muhammad-removed-from-ufc-sydney



> Jesse Taylor’s UFC return has hit a snag.
> 
> On Wednesday, the USADA announced that the Ultimate Fighter 25 winner Jesse Taylor has been flagged for an Anti-Doping Policy violation stemming from an out-of-competition sample taken on Aug. 22, two months after a submission win over Dhiego Lima at The Ultimate Fighter: Redemption Finale earned him a new contract with the UFC.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Honestly you could not make this shit up. How fucking stupid must you be


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thiago Alves had to pull out of the Mike Perry fight due to hurricane Irma. :mj2



Seneca said:


> Wonder if UFC will return the belt to Cormier though


They have to. A no decision means Cormier never lost the title.

If I were in charge Cormier would get the title back and Volkan vs. Gus would fight in a number 1 contenders match while DC rests up.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

If Cormier gets the title back he should just vacate it at this point, It has no credibility anymore through no fault of his own.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Thiago Alves had to pull out of the Mike Perry fight due to hurricane Irma. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As shallow and fucked up as the division is atm i think this is the only logical move tbh

Any chance of a Rumble return went out the window with Jones incoming suspension also :frown2:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/9/...out-vs-belal-muhammad-removed-from-ufc-sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIME FOR REDEMPTION STORY PART 2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Honestly you could not make this shit up. How fucking stupid must you be


Dick Pills, tainted supplements....spoiled Monster energy drinks! :justsayin




Seneca said:


> Seems like the right decision. Wonder if UFC will return the belt to Cormier though





Blackbeard said:


> They have to. A no decision means Cormier never lost the title.
> 
> If I were in charge Cormier would get the title back and Volkan vs. Gus would fight in a number 1 contenders match while DC rests up.





Unorthodox said:


> If Cormier gets the title back he should just vacate it at this point, It has no credibility anymore through no fault of his own.


On the Rogan podcast, Schaub said that fans won't accept DC just getting the title back. He said having DC face the winner of Volkan vs Gus would satisfy fans more than just giving it to a guy who got beheaded on a major ppv. When Sherk got stripped they didn't just give the belt to someone, BJ earned it. When Frank Shamrock quit, someone earned it.

Now I know this is different, but even before the failed test, everyone said DC was a fake champion. And it showed in his numbers and interest levels. To just hand him a belt would do him a disservice. If you have DC fight for the vacant belt, you get the same result of him "defending" the title, but with exponentially less backlash.

Like I said before this went down, the fight to make at 205 is Volkan vs Gus. But UFC has this hard-on for belts on everyone, I just know they'll try to get DC in the cage as soon as possible for the sake of putting a belt on a poster. I just hope they don't rush DC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Whether DC gets the title back or not he's still going to have to fight Volkan/Gus regardless so it's kinda of a moot point. In my eyes DC is a legit champion, he won the title fair and square and defended it multiple times against top contenders. Jon Jones stupidity & arrogance should have no bearing on his status or the legitimacy of the title.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Whether DC gets the title back or not he's still going to have to fight Volkan/Gus regardless so it's kinda of a moot point. In my eyes DC is a legit champion, he won the title fair and square and defended it multiple times against top contenders. Jon Jones stupidity & arrogance should have no bearing on his status or the legitimacy of the title.


I agree, but tell that to the people who keep the lights on and fill the seats. Casual falls are the most fickle.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree, but tell that to the people who keep the lights on and fill the seats. Casual falls are the most fickle.


So they're not gonna watch if it was DC defending his belt agaisnt Bolkan/Gus but they will if it was fighting for the vacant belt??? makes no sense. Even most casuals aren't that stupid


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908119203080757248
EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908121153633271809


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> So they're not gonna watch if it was DC defending his belt agaisnt Bolkan/Gus but they will if it was fighting for the vacant belt??? makes no sense. Even most casuals aren't that stupid


No, it's the perception. Even the UFC crew acknowledge how fans look at DC. You've seen the press conferences, heard the boos and reactions. The fans are oddballs like that. It's all about perception to these people. You don't get rekt and get a belt for it. That's how casual's see things.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Jon Jones has been stripped of the Light Heavyweight title three times. :sodone

EDIT - Three years in a row. :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

CAN;T WAITTTTT 









/s


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Watching TUF....."there's no crying in MMA!" :no:

pfft, women......am I right fellas? :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

since a one night 8 man tournament for the LHW title wasn't a realistic option, giving the title back to DC was the right call.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> since a one night 8 man tournament for the LHW title wasn't a realistic option, giving the title back to DC was the right call.


UFC did have a 4 man tournament for the 125 title. Benavidez, DJ, Creepy and Yasuhiro, the only reason it took so long was the bad scoring of the DJ-Creepy fight.

Would have been fun to see (DC vs Gus) vs (Volkan vs Shogun)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuuuunn fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> UFC did have a 4 man tournament for the 125 title. Benavidez, DJ, Creepy and Yasuhiro, the only reason it took so long was the bad scoring of the DJ-Creepy fight.
> 
> Would have been fun to see (DC vs Gus) vs (Volkan vs Shogun)


You mean the winner of Shogun/OSP


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually think Pettis takes that one. Poirier's striking defense is terrible at times.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> You mean the winner of Shogun/OSP


I actually just looked at the rankings and was trying to see who was doing good. I wasn't using set fights since Jones flipped the script. While not the best in the division, Shogun is on a 3 fight streak, while guys like OSP 1-3, Jimi, Anderson and Glover are not.

Like I said, Jones shook things up, now you have to rearrange things to fix it. OSP is far from title contention, so that's why I left him out. You could even change it to tournament style brackets and have DC fight Shogun and Gus fight Volkan. That way it's (1 vs 4) vs (2 vs 3). And thinking about it now, that actually looks better. DC gets an "easy" fight with Shogun and Gus not only tests Volkan, but you create a new star if Volkan pulls it off without putting a belt on him just yet. Either way, you hopefully end up with DC in the finals of this tournament that's not gonna happen....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908395977781821440


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great weekend of combat sports coming up


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908119203080757248
> EDIT -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908121153633271809


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DC still the champ.. roud

Also, kudos to him for being honest about taking it because it gives him a bigger payday.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> UFC did have a 4 man tournament for the 125 title. Benavidez, DJ, Creepy and Yasuhiro, the only reason it took so long was the bad scoring of the DJ-Creepy fight.
> 
> Would have been fun to see (DC vs Gus) vs (Volkan vs Shogun)


One night tournaments solve all the worlds problems.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I actually just looked at the rankings and was trying to see who was doing good. I wasn't using set fights since Jones flipped the script. While not the best in the division, Shogun is on a 3 fight streak, while guys like OSP 1-3, Jimi, Anderson and Glover are not.
> 
> Like I said, Jones shook things up, now you have to rearrange things to fix it. OSP is far from title contention, so that's why I left him out. You could even change it to tournament style brackets and have DC fight Shogun and Gus fight Volkan. That way it's (1 vs 4) vs (2 vs 3). And thinking about it now, that actually looks better. DC gets an "easy" fight with Shogun and Gus not only tests Volkan, but you create a new star if Volkan pulls it off without putting a belt on him just yet. Either way, you hopefully end up with DC in the finals of this tournament that's not gonna happen....


Shogun and OSP are actually fighting each other in Japan, thats why I said winner


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Sucks Alves isn't fighting Perry this Sat, was looking forward to that one. Anyone have any info on Perry's new opponent Alex Reyes?

I expect a quick KO in the first.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Shogun and OSP are actually fighting each other in Japan, thats why I said winner


I knew about that too, it's just the deck's been shuffled, things need to be rearranged.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Let's see how Syuri Kondo does. STRAWWEIGHT needs new blood.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908732726752284672
Top class promoter. :dana3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Top class promoter.


...and I guess it's stacked for pull-out's sake.

Joanna (want and pick), Cody (want and pick) and GSP (want, don't see him winning, too many variables).


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder if Jones is going to use the dick pill defense again.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TCE said:


> Anyone have any info on Perry's new opponent Alex Reyes?


He's a decent striker with good ground and pound.. pretty strong too.. His defence is a bit so-so and he could be faster but he's got a pretty decent chin from what I've seen. I get the feeling this one could be a barfight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I wanna See Mike Perry vs RDA if he wins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dana White has definitely entered "I don't give a shit" mode.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Good look, Joanna Violence. 

Ya know, I would like to see how she draws on her own. Seems like they always put her on the big cards as 2nd or 3rd title fight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:whoo


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's a success if 2 of those 3 big fights actually happen right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> It's a success if 2 of those 3 big fights actually happen right?


Yeah.... But they seem to stack New York cards as it's a new market and they want happy crowds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One of the best starts to a card I've ever seen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> One of the best starts to a card I've ever seen.


And gets ruined by OAM and Martin.....

Love these cards with no hype, guys come in hungry and make statements.

Dear God, Anik and Cruz are boring as fuck!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who gives a fuck, can't have every fight be like that


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shogun's out! Fuuuuck! :fuck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Usman is a fucking dangerous fight for anyone in the top at 170


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FUCK! OHHHHHHHH! WOW!

I wish more guys would realize that after losing rounds 1 and 2, you've already lost, go out there and make something happen!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lombard is fucking shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Lombard is fucking shit.


He needs his juice!

PERRY! WHAT A NIGHT OF FIGHTS!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ Mike Perry is SCARYYYYY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not watching, but sounds like it has been an awesome night of fights. Shame it had to go on such a big combat sports night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rockhold is in trouble here

ERRR maybe not then :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He tapped him with strikes!

Rockhold's like a Boa Constrictor! He just grabbed, smothered and squeezed and squeezed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rockhold's top game is incredible. Great to see him back


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If GSP backed out, Bisping would come down with another broken vagina! Luke you know that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> If GSP backed out, Bisping would come down with another broken vagina! Luke you know that.


Doesn't really make sense since Bisping was the one who stepped up and fought Luke on short notice without a camp at 199.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Doesn't really make sense since Bisping was the one who stepped up and fought Luke on short notice without a camp at 199.


Had nothing to lose either. After that he's been on again, off again, I'm injured again, based SOLEY on GSP's status. And that's a fact.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

California Love Luke is back ! 

Calling GSP for a title shot already :ha


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Thoroughly entertaining show.

Usman is going places.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was my first time hearing Paul Felder on commentary last night. I like him, please use him more.

I noticed there was a TBA vs. TBA for the 217 main card they previewed during the broadcast. Chris Weidman vs. TBA as a back up in case Bisping or GSP get injured? Hell why not just make Weidman vs. Rockhold II since Luke came out unscathed last night?

Mike Perry calling out Robbie Lawler :kobe simmer down young lad. Lets re-book the Thiago Alves fight first and see how you do there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> California Love Luke is back !
> 
> Calling GSP for a title shot already :ha


Think he was telling GSP to piss off, since he wants to get Bisping back


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I noticed there was a TBA vs. TBA for the 217 main card they previewed during the broadcast. Chris Weidman vs. TBA as a back up in case Bisping or GSP get injured? Hell why not just make Weidman vs. Rockhold II since Luke came out unscathed last night?
> 
> Mike Perry calling out Robbie Lawler, simmer down young lad. Lets re-book the Thiago Alves fight first and see how you do there.


Facing Weidman does Luke no favors at this point. There's nothing a guy who got mega-rekt'd in 3 straight fights can offer a prime title contender. If Luke wants Yoel on the GSP card, fine, but there's no upswing, no prize in facing a beltless, momentumless Weidman.

He's aiming high, hell I say give him RDA. At least he didn't drop those oh so tiresome words, "money fight." :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Aside from Robert Whittaker there's no bonafide number one contender. Rockhold defeating Weidman again would certainly bolster his case. Bisping never got a straight rematch with Rockhold either, he had to work his way back into contention so I don't see why Luke shouldn't do the same as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I don't see why Luke shouldn't do the same as well.


Which is why I threw out Yoel as an opponent. Luke should be aiming higher than himself, not lower.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike Perry reminds me of Ralphie May low-key when he talks. But him vs Robbie could be fun, id like to see RDA vs the winner of Masvidal and WB.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Gillespie/Gonzalez Fight :whoo*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope y'all are watching the 400th episode of the MMA Hour :cudi

FYI Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas II is in the works for a TBD December card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Hope y'all are watching the 400th episode of the MMA Hour :cudi
> 
> FYI Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas II is in the works for a TBD December card.


The only episode I watch in full. (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Edmund Traverdyan wants Ronda Rousey to have one more fight against Cyborg. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Edmund Traverdyan wants Ronda Rousey to have one more fight against Cyborg.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Edmund Traverdyan wants Ronda Rousey to have one more fight against Cyborg. :lmao:lmao:lmao


This slimy fool is on the MMA Hour atm lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Hope y'all are watching the 400th episode of the MMA Hour :cudi
> 
> FYI Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas II is in the works for a TBD December card.


Really? I don't agree at all. RDA just got fed Neil Magny. Feed Aldo... Neil Magny!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> Really? I don't agree at all. RDA just got fed Neil Magny. Feed Aldo... Neil Magny!


Magny is 170 though. Aldo and Lamas are 45-ers.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Magny is 170 though. Aldo and Lamas are 45-ers.


I know what I said. Magny would get whupped.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Aldo move up to 155 and join the fucking shark tank that's already there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910272476399099904


Natural Born Killer is fucking back babyyyy :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:fuckyeah

Condit vs. RDA please.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NBK is coming back?! 

I almost shed a tear. Thank you, MMA Gods.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Meh....

No wait, feed him to Maia lol.

Is he still in the top 10


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Meh....


Did this motherfucker just "Meh" Carlos Fucking Condit? :goku


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cause he still holds a a grudge over Condit getting a title shot and giving us one of the greatest fights of all time. Fuck Condit right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Did this motherfucker just "Meh" Carlos Fucking Condit?





Seneca said:


> Cause he still holds a a grudge over Condit getting a title shot and giving us one of the greatest fights of all time. Fuck Condit right?


What has he done for me lately? Oh yeah, go 2-5 then on 'hiatus' but stay top 5. So yeah, fuck Carlos Condit! :draper2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Condit arguably isn't a title contender anymore, but he can have fun fights. But he shouldn't be ranked. He sat and pouted for a year


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Diaz 1, 2 & 5.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

WAR CONDIT!!! :banderas

Put him on 219 with RDA, or even better LAWLER REMATCH!! :rollins4


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Edmund Traverdyan wants Ronda Rousey to have one more fight against Cyborg. :lmao:lmao:lmao


See Ronda's mom was right all along.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Put him on 219 with RDA, or even better LAWLER REMATCH!!


I wouldn't be opposed to RDA fighting Condit, he's new to 170 and Condit would be a good name on his resume.

But like I said with Luke facing Weidman (1-3), there's no upswing for Robbie to face a guy on such a losing streak like Condit (2-5).


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't care about upswing or any of that, I just wanna see a WAR, whether it happens or not...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to RDA fighting Condit, he's new to 170 and Condit would be a good name on his resume.
> 
> But like I said with Luke facing Weidman (1-3), there's no upswing for Robbie to face a guy on such a losing streak like Condit (2-7).


How the fuck is Condit 2-7??? SO you gonna count his losses from fucking 2006 to make your point??? Haha ok


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> How the fuck is Condit 2-7??? SO you gonna count his losses from fucking 2006 to make your point??? Haha ok


2-5, 7 fights total. I thought I typed 2 FOR 7. My apologies....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

According to ESPN's Brett Okamoto, Luke "Salt" Rockhold vs. Yoel "Gay Jesus" Romero is in the works. Chris "That's not my boy" Weidman vs. Jacare has also been rumoured by other outlets. The Middleweight division is still rife with fantastic match ups. :mark::mark::mark: : justbleed



Spoiler: For the luls


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910976441864544256

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooft, that Japan card tomorrow night is kinda rough. OSP vs. Okami headlining. :deandre

Oh well, at least Claudia Gadelha is back. :lenny



Spoiler: Which gives me an excuse to post this amazingly akward gif


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910976441864544256
> 
> :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910990847549853696


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats just sad, you cant take a couple of years to get back with your comeback. So sad.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all take this too seriously. He just happened to bump into her and made a little joke out of it. It wasn't some preordained comeback.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me at all if he was looking for her just to make the joke

Nice of Conor's mum for taking a picture with a fan


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: If only these two would hook up and start reproducing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No time for an eye poke. That was deep!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CRACKED HIS NOSE!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

conor fans getting upset i love it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lm2 said:


> conor fans getting upset i love it.


Are they real fans or the dumb bandwagon-ers that think he's God becaaauuuuseee....


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Are they real fans or the dumb bandwagon-ers that think he's God becaaauuuuseee....


most likely casal fans that think he can do anything he wants, without defending his belt. Love conor as a fighter, hes great and hilarious his Casual fans make me hate him tho.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lm2 said:


> most likely casal fans that think he can do anything he wants, without defending his belt. Love conor as a fighter, hes great and hilarious his Casual fans make me hate him tho.


That's the nail on the head for me too. But you get those dangerously stupid fans that taint the experience.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SAKI!

Claudia vs Jessica = Who picked a mirror match?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy fuck, that was amazing! What a statement by Andrade. She's a relentless bull.

EDIT - If ever there was an appropriate time to use this.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gokhan you wild motherfucker, I love seeing a super world class peformer at one specialsied combat sport go into MMA, even if its jsut half a round. 


Watching Okami put to sleep with hsi eyes open was spooky.









Andrade is a monster


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven't paid attention in a while but ima check Andrade vs Claudia :bjpenn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Might be the craziest bloodiest women's fight I've ever seenh


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Saki was in deep shit. A decent fighter will fuck him up.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn Claudia took that beating like a champ. Andrade is a monster. Just goes to show how damn good Joanna is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well that ruined the only Joanna match I was really interested in. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> Saki was in deep shit. A decent fighter will fuck him up.


Which is why they shpuld keep giving him middle-lower tier guys


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that Bellator card tonight was excellent.


----------



## sixshooter (Sep 24, 2017)

poor Bendo, just can't cut it lately.

Awesome KO by Daley. Shit was wild


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice to see Pico come back strong after that bad debut. This kid is 21 years old, hope they groom him properly


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

McGregor vs. Diaz.

30th December.


----------



## sixshooter (Sep 24, 2017)

^is that going to be for the LW strap? lmao holy shit what is going on in that division anymore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> McGregor vs. Diaz.
> 
> 30th December.


Dam thought that was official for a sec there lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bellator had a fun show. That Pico KO was mental. Bendo just cant quite match it with the top guys anymore. And Larkin losing again was probably best for Bellator. There was a lot of hype for Lorenz when he signed, acting like he was an uncrowned Champ but in truth he was very middle of the pack. Him going 0-2 so far in Bellator is a good indicator that they have some legit high calibre guys there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going to believe Conor/Diaz 3 when I see it. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Def seems like the most lilely fight for Conor, should he choose to come back. It's probs the lowest of my preference in terms of who I want to see Conor fight, but I'll still be keen


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:agree:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my pants are already off for that one.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913184006874660864
Cynthia though :banderas


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913443974601256960I think Gus vs. Volkan in a number 1 contenders match makes the most sense, but fuck it, lets do the damn thing.

FORM VOLKAN


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913184006874660864
> Cynthia though :banderas


Incredible incredible fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913443974601256960Lets do the damn thing.
> 
> FORM VOLKAN


As it should be!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913503884425023489


I'll ankle pick you. :lmao


I love Tony


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

"Hold on a sec, I'm talking brother."

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What brought that on? That can't be all there is? And look at the balls on Tony, staying calm but then standing with a guy who has 100 pounds and 5 inches on him.

Just checked the card on Wikipedia. Paige is off the card! Then I checked her page and it said she has a herniated disc, sinus infection, double ear infection, pink eye and ringworm! WHAT THE FUCK!? Did she fall into a dumpster of shit!? What's going on a the Alpha Male gym??


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Werdums a hot head, but Tony came across as such a smug little douchenozzle there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What brought that on? That can't be all there is? And look at the balls on Tony, staying calm but then standing with a guy who has 100 pounds and 5 inches on him.
> 
> Just checked the card on Wikipedia. Paige is off the card! Then I checked her page and it said she has a herniated disc, sinus infection, double ear infection, pink eye and ringworm! WHAT THE FUCK!? Did she fall into a dumpster of shit!? What's going on a the Alpha Male gym??


She left TAM long time ago


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> She left TAM long time ago


And what dumpster did she end up in?! How do you get ALL OF THAT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like she got some of those outside of the gym


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe she is training up in the Northwest now (maybe with Chael's crew?). don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jonno Mears winning with the Walls of Jericho

:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still remember how painful that was when my friend put it on me as a kid, would like to see how he set it up though lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ditto. the clip picks up when he is already in that position.

Beats the hell out of Jonathan Ivey's People's Elbow.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> ditto. the clip picks up when he is already in that position.
> 
> Beats the hell out of Jonathan Ivey's People's Elbow.


This shows the setup.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Either that guy was fucked up and didnt know where he was, or he has zero ground game. Gonna go with the latter


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Good news for Mackenzie-watchers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914580826381221891


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope she makes weight


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rumble meeting UFC this week to discuss fighting in the HW division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Jesus! :yes

He's comin for the gold! Hell, he could stay at 205 and get a title shot. Jones is out and DC has been rattled, no one else can touch him. Unless Volkan can pull the trigger first!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not unless he watns to get rear naked choked by Cormier for a third time, aren't you the one always complaining about undeserving title shots like Condit and Edgar? 


















That being said, there's some tasty matchups for him at heavyweight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Not unless he watns to get rear naked choked by Cormier for a third time, aren't you the one always complaining about undeserving title shots like Condit and Edgar?
> 
> That being said, there's some tasty matchups for him at heavyweight


I'm not saying he get's an instant title shot. I'm just saying he comes back and beats Jimi then OSP, then Gus, all inside of 3 minutes each, then yeah he gets a shot. And this is Rumble so it's possible, hell we've seen him do it in real life. In 4 minutes he beat Gus (2:15), Bader (1:26) and Glover (13 sec).

And who's to say Volkan doesn't clip DC, then UFC turns around and says, "Here's Rumble." Then you'd be looking at a Silva vs Vitor situation. "Shootout at High Noon!" Volkan vs Rumble. 15 seconds vs 13 seconds!

And yeah, I wouldn't mind Rumble at heavyweight. I just think that outside of DC, 205 is a division that Rumble could "bully" for a few years till Jones gets back. At heavyweight, he loses the size advantage and the one punch, night ending power advantage.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

LHW ain't deep. If he comes back he for sure is getting a title shot within 3 fights.

That said, even Terry Funk is saying "Geez Rumble, make up your mind about retirement"


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanna see Rumble at HW, I wanna see him knocking out 6'5 monster like Hercules :shiiit


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm not saying he get's an instant title shot. I'm just saying he comes back and beats Jimi then OSP, then Gus, all inside of 3 minutes each, then yeah he gets a shot. And this is Rumble so it's possible, hell we've seen him do it in real life. In 4 minutes he beat Gus (2:15), Bader (1:26) and Glover (13 sec).
> 
> And who's to say Volkan doesn't clip DC, then UFC turns around and says, "Here's Rumble." Then you'd be looking at a Silva vs Vitor situation. "Shootout at High Noon!" Volkan vs Rumble. 15 seconds vs 13 seconds!
> 
> And yeah, I wouldn't mind Rumble at heavyweight. I just think that outside of DC, 205 is a division that Rumble could "bully" for a few years till Jones gets back. At heavyweight, he loses the size advantage and the one punch, night ending power advantage.


The way you worded it, made it seem like you meant instant title shot. But anyway, as long as DC is the 205 champ, theres'n no way he get's a shot lol, not after the wya he just "quit" in the second fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I like the poster. It's funny that everyone is identified by last name except for Joanna Yoong-Jay-Check!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The bleu and red reminds me of police, liek it'sa cop movie


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Hope she makes weight


She fucking better at 125. Always gonna be difficult with them titties though. 

She's was also on the MMA Hour for anyone who missed it, from about 3:05:20...






Mackenzie Dern, brought to you by Anark's Reaction Gifs of Hot Celebs and Monkeys Sucking Their Cocks Inc.. Order now and save between 0 and 10%.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC can't in a million years sign her to fight at 115. Has to be 125.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Holloway vs Edgar to headline UFC 218.

That, Reem-Ngannou, Cejudo-Pettis and Alvarez-Gaethje.. 218 is shaping up to be a great one.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Condit vs Perry rumoured to be on for 219 :bjpenn

Imagine 219 turns out to be:

Conor McGregor vs Nate Diaz
Khabib Nurmagomedov vs Ferguson/Lee winner (Khabib's manager said this was in the works apparrently)
Dominick Cruz vs Jimmie Rivera
Carlos Condit vs Mike Perry
Cynthia Calvillo vs Carla Esparaza


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915392072990867456

YES BABY


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's to hoping Jersey Frank smothers T-Rex arms into oblivion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WAR MAX!!!



Jaxx said:


> Imagine 219 turns out to be:
> 
> Conor McGregor vs Nate Diaz
> Khabib Nurmagomedov vs Ferguson/Lee winner (Khabib's manager said this was in the works apparrently)


That could/would be a rough turnaround from October to December. Especially if it's a war. But getting on a Conor card would be tempting to fighters.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah would be a very quick turnaround. But imagine Conor beats Nate and Khabib/Ferguson comes into the octagon after a war in the co-main :vince$


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Yeah would be a very quick turnaround. But imagine Conor beats Nate and Khabib/Ferguson comes into the octagon after a war in the co-main


Kevin Lee!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Naaah, Lee doesn't get through Ferguson, forget Ferguson AND Khabib.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Naaah, Lee doesn't get through Ferguson, forget Ferguson AND Khabib.


Yeah, you're right. Matt Serra has no chance against GSP..... :red


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lighting doesn't strike twice buddeh


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

If Kevin Lee actually wins I'll rewatch UFC 208


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> If Kevin Lee actually wins I'll rewatch UFC 208


I wouldn't wish that on my enemies!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was beginning think there was no Embedded for this ppv


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Going into the TUF house with a 9 fight streak. Undefeated champion, and she left as Rousey made women's MMA marketable. Damn....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm really not a big fan of Kevin Lee... Dude is one of the cringiest guy of the division. I hope Tony will humble him big time 

On another note congrats to Mr and Mrs No Love 

BZujy9HApNN


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tony Ferguson is straight gangster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> I'm really not a big fan of Kevin Lee... Dude is one of the cringiest guy of the division. I hope Tony will humble him big time
> 
> On another note congrats to Mr and Mrs No Love
> 
> BZujy9HApNN


You find Kevin Lee cringy, but not Tony? I could see delusional if you think Lee is in over his head.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I like Kevin Lee. Hope he gets the win, but I'm not confident he does.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I like both but I think Tony is gonna destroy em.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916047560661393408
Well that's reassuring


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If he fucks up again, throw him in the pile with Hendricks and Khabib.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ferguson by D'ARCE!!!!




Whoever the winner is, just hope they have an epic call out prepared


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Ferguson fairly comfortably.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Borg made weight, DJ breaking record pretty much happening now. Tony also made weight.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Kevin Lee MISSES WEIGHT (156 lbs). _If_ the doctors clear him, he'll have one more hour to make weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He hasn't had trouble before, why start on the biggest night of his life? He'll make it, it's just a pound. Take a shit, then get naked, simple.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Because his dumbass decided to cut 19 lbs on the final day. This clown was making tiramisu jokes too. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> Because this dumbass decided to cut 19 lbs on the final day. This clown was making tiramisu jokes too.


Well that's late as fuck....

But at least he's not being carried into a hospital by his team. :shrug


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916385789268725761
made weight on the 2nd try, but look at this guy. 

when you look like this during the weigh-in it's time to move up a weight class already and stop killing yourself by cutting insane amounts of weight like this.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

He looks sucked


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shiii that is not healthy at all.

In other news, Rumble looks beastly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916397594879733762


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam that was a close call, but the fights are on baby!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lee looks near death, man. 

Then he made those idiotic comments about being 19 pounds over one day out. T Ferg has this in the bag, man.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jaxx said:


> Shiii that is not healthy at all.
> 
> In other news, Rumble looks beastly.
> 
> ...


How he ever made 170 is beyond me.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

:thecause Kevin Lee, Mighty Mouse, Derrick Lewis :thecause


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


>


Bisping trying a little too hard there


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916793472232734720
FUCK OFFFFFFFF EVERY FUCKING TIME


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They're trying to break the record for cancelling the fight as late as possible, at some point someone is gonna pull out right before they walk out


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fucking hell

Chael Sonnen said that we need to start using the forfeit rule and calling these fights losses. That way when it starts to effect a fighter's bottom line, they won't pull this shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916801480702783488

THANKS Walt Harris!!!!!!!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

UFC 217:mark


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What happend to "it was in the heat of the moment, he didn't intend to land the knee?"

It's at the point I literally hope Poirer sues that commission.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> What happend to "it was in the heat of the moment, he didn't intend to land the knee?"
> 
> It's at the point I literally hope Poirer sues that commission.


Also the "He/She has NO history of throwing illegal shots". 








Starting to think Lando is one of those fighters who will put on amazing fights, instead of a championship level contendor. Would have won if not for the point deduction though. Amazing fight


----------



## Bain (Aug 31, 2016)

DJ breaks the record with that epic finish.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kevin Lee is a damn good fighter but Ferguson is a zombie man. His fight with Conor should be epic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Conor will destroy Ferguson on the feet. If Ferguson gets him down it will be a problem but I don't see it.

Lee looked like he was struggling to go the distance in that fight. The weight cut is pretty brutal on him.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Lee is legit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That DJ finish! How the hell? That was a legit WWE main event finish from the GOAT Mighty Mouse! Holy Shit!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Saw that DJ submission about 40 times now, one of the most incredible things I have ever seen. Wow, give this man his credit, fucking unbelievable. Lol just wow. 



Picked the winner and the round in the main event :mj, Tony's cardio jsut took over, and glad he finally got his strap, something he has deserved for a long long time. Kevin Lee showed grit and young as well, crazy he fought with a staph infection and that insane weight cut. 




*ENOUGH BULLSHIT CONOR VS TONY FERGUSON 155 UNIFICATION *


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Mighty Mouse with the finish of the year. I legit remember seeing that move in WWE, just can't remember who it was. Johnson is the fucking man for pulling it off in a real life situation.

Vannata vs. Green and Dunham vs. Dariush were outstanding fights, Moraga and Johnson with the insane finishes, and the right person won in Ferguson. Really wanted to see Ferguson vs. Conor for a long time, hope McGregor puts the Diaz fight on hold just long enough to defend the belt against the interim champ and silence the critics.

Very good show. 

A bit off-topic... while I completely understand why, it was weird seeing so many empty seats at the event, even during the main card.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*WOOOOOOOOO ! *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DJ's armbar easily top 3 greatest submissions of all time in UFC


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Lee is legit but the weight cut killed him, was never going distance

Fighters really need to stop these drastic cuts

DJ >>>>>>


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seneca said:


> DJ's armbar easily top 3 greatest submissions of all time in UFC


that flying armbar was some serious wizard shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah DJ is incredible and deserves all the praise in the World.

Was Walt Harris seriously the number 7 ranked HW?

Lee was impressive, Ferguson actually comes across as a bigger douche than Rockhold.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lee had a staph infection? And he still went to the octagon?! Damn.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

DJ is unreal. Jesus christ that finish. Straight out of an indy spot fest wrestling match... but fucking real. What the fuck.

Kevin Lee is very impressive, give it more time and he's an even more legit contender. Ferguson is a machine in there and the Conor fight should rule. His lack of defense on the feet is so dangerous for him against Conor though. Yeah he has a hell of a chin but how many Conor left hands can he take? But on the other hand if it goes to the ground it's over for Conor. Hell of an interesting fight.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916877522603712514
That hashtag :lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn...that chin drop to armbar!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's just a work of art and a thing of beauty!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You know the finish was great when that's all everyone is talking about and not how embarrassingly one sided and borderline boring the fight was.

That Vanatta/Green fight btw :datass*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Lee is legit.


yes a legit piece of shit i wish tony would have sunk the arm bar in and broke his arm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916877522603712514
> That hashtag :lol


DANIELSON SPECIAL, BABY.









Goddamn what a sick finish; easily one of the greatest I've ever seen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Even though Borg got absolutely dominated from start to finish, stil made me a fan last night, especially his fight to stop that armbar. Still young too.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

seabs said:


> *You know the finish was great when that's all everyone is talking about and not how embarrassingly one sided and borderline boring the fight was.
> *


One-sided? Yes. Boring? I disagree. An absolutely masterful performance from the undeniable GOAT. I'm not even the biggest DJ fan, but we can't deny him his rightful spot at the top of the heap anymore.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I've been convinced DJ is the GOAT now. Still not his biggest fan, I want him at BW but with both Silva and Bones being popped for steroids, I can't really argue against DJ. He's a sensational fighter.

EDIT: Completely forgot about GSP.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> yes a legit piece of shit i wish tony would have sunk the arm bar in and broke his arm


Not a fan of mom jokes I take it?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> EDIT: Completely forgot about GSP.


Doesn't change the fact that DJ is still GOAT :draper2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd favour GSP purely off calibre of opponents, although his later fights were a chore to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Also I have no idea why every fighter isn't going for cheap shots after the bell. You get away with it everytime so why the fuck not. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vader said:


> I'd favour GSP purely off calibre of opponents, although his later fights were a chore to watch.


I just don't see it with GSP. :shrug

How do you not finish a drained and too small Alves, an "un-ready" Hardy, no stand-up, chin presented Shields, one eyed Kos and boring wet blanket Fitch? And that's not to mention the "loss" to Hendricks. GSP's overrated by fans for......some reason.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DJ is great no doubt but I'm sorry with that resume, he is nowhere near to be the GOAT in my book. Dominick Cruz is greater than him. GSP is greater than him. Fabricio Werdum is greater than him. Dan Henderson is greater than him. Sakuraba is greater than him. Fedor Emelianenko is greater than him (the GOAT). 

I know MMA is baby comparing to boxing but in this kind of lists, resume is a vital point. Who is the biggest name in DJ? Thats right. He may go down as the most technical one cause there is always a room for that kind of list, but as the greatest? nah.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I just don't see it with GSP. :shrug
> 
> How do you not finish a drained and too small Alves, an "un-ready" Hardy, no stand-up, chin presented Shields, one eyed Kos and boring wet blanket Fitch? And that's not to mention the "loss" to Hendricks. GSP's overrated by fans for......some reason.


Wow, thats some extreme hyperbole once again.

Alves knocking out every person in that division before he fought GSP, 7 fight winning streak. How the fuck can someone be too trained yet too small? 

Jon Fitch undefeated in UFC 9-0 before he fought GSP 

Jake Shields beat the likes of Codit, Maia, WOODLEY, Henderson, Lawler 

Kos was more than a formidable opponent at the time, and never the same AFTER GSP jabbed the shit out of his eye. 

I'll even give you Dan Hardy 



GSP's fights were boring at times, can't fault him for that. But keep making totally biased claims to support your argument (Y)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just callin em like I see em!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> DJ is great no doubt but I'm sorry with that resume, he is nowhere near to be the GOAT in my book. Dominick Cruz is greater than him. GSP is greater than him. Fabricio Werdum is greater than him. Dan Henderson is greater than him. Sakuraba is greater than him. Fedor Emelianenko is greater than him (the GOAT).
> 
> I know MMA is baby comparing to boxing but in this kind of lists, resume is a vital point. Who is the biggest name in DJ? Thats right. He may go down as the most technical one cause there is always a room for that kind of list, but as the greatest? nah.


I'd love to be able to agree with the people you listed, since Henderson and Fedor are my #1 and #2 favourite fighters of all time respectively, but I still have to say DJ is the GOAT.

I agree that there aren't many huge names that he's beaten, but there aren't really any big names at 125 to begin with. He has some seriously legit wins under his belt in Cejudo, Dodson and Benavidez, the latter two who he's beaten twice. 

What's most impressive though is the sheer level of dominance he's capable of showing in a fight and his ability to beat guys at their own game. Every single thing he does in a fight always seems to be the optimal decision at that time. 

I can see how some are still hesitant to give him the #1 spot but if he fights and beats the winner of TJ vs Garbrandt, he's beyond all doubt in my opinion. I see both of those guys beating him since Cruz's size was such a factor in DJ's loss to him, but if DJ proves me wrong and wins that bantamweight belt, he's completely undeniable.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> yes a legit piece of shit i wish tony would have sunk the arm bar in and broke his arm


Why is he a piece of shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> I can see how some are still hesitant to give him the no. 1 spot but if he fights and beats the winner of TJ vs Garbrandt, he's beyond all doubt in my opinion. I see both of those guys beating him since Cruz's size was such a factor in DJ's loss to him, but if DJ proves me wrong and wins that bantamweight belt, he's completely undeniable.


I asked this to KC Armstrong a while back, but why does DJ have to go to 135 to attain GOAT status? Jones (pre downfalls) didn't have to move up, GSP didn't have to move up and Anderson only moved up to fill voids in his 185 schedule or as a late replacement. Why is it so hard to give the most dominant UFC Champion the status as GOAT?

And for ALL the talk of DJ moving up, are we really going to leave out that he's 5 ft 3 in tall? Cruz and Cody are both 5'8".


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I asked this to KC Armstrong a while back, but why does DJ have to go to 135 to attain GOAT status? Jones (pre downfalls) didn't have to move up, GSP didn't have to move up and Anderson only moved up to fill voids in his 185 schedule or as a late replacement. Why is it so hard to give the most dominant UFC Champion the status as GOAT?
> 
> And for ALL the talk of DJ moving up, are we really going to leave out that he's 5 ft 3 in tall? Cruz and Cody are both 5'8".


I don't think he needs to move up for that accolade. I think he's attained GOAT status already with what he's done so far. I just mention a move to 135 as a way to solidify it beyond any doubt to those who still won't give him his due credit. The move up would also probably result in the payday that DJ clearly wants before he retires.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> I don't think he needs to move up for that accolade. I think he's attained GOAT status already with what he's done so far. I just mention a move to 135 as a way to solidify it beyond any doubt to those who still won't give him his due credit.
> 
> The move up would also probably result in the payday that DJ clearly wants before he retires.


Understandable.

UFC have already stated (and fans have proven) that "little guy" fights don't sell. I don't see a "payday" coming out of DJ vs Cody or TJ. Dana & Co. told DJ that "little guy fights don't sell," when he went to them with Champion vs Champion, Cody vs DJ. I just don't see how anything has changed as far as fan perception. Yes DJ is GOAT with records to prove it, and yes, Cody is an entertaining powder keg, covered in tattoos with dynamite hands. But the same fans who say DJ's not GOAT are the same fans who won't buy the card either. It's a rock and a hard place thing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Just callin em like I see em!


And how many of those fights have you seen? Lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

No matter his performance or lack of killing instinct GSP's resume > DJ's. Not even a contest. Hell any single big name in his resume is bigger and more valuable than whole the people DJ has beaten.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I asked this to KC Armstrong a while back, but why does DJ have to go to 135 to attain GOAT status? Jones (pre downfalls) didn't have to move up, GSP didn't have to move up and Anderson only moved up to fill voids in his 185 schedule or as a late replacement. Why is it so hard to give the most dominant UFC Champion the status as GOAT?
> 
> And for ALL the talk of DJ moving up, are we really going to leave out that he's 5 ft 3 in tall? Cruz and Cody are both 5'8".


Hell even with Anderson if folk want to use the "level of competition" argument against DJ, what about Anderson. I mean if we're being honest 185 wasn't seen as a deep stacked division at any point during Silva's reign, especially the early days of it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Hell even with Anderson if folk want to use the "level of competition" argument against DJ, what about Anderson. I mean if we're being honest 185 wasn't seen as a deep stacked division at any point during Silva's reign, especially the early days of it.


But it still shits over DJ's competition. Rich Franklin, Vitor Belfort, Dan Henderson, Demian Maia, Forrest Griffin.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> But it still shits over DJ's competition. Rich Franklin, Vitor Belfort, Dan Henderson, Demian Maia, Forrest Griffin.


That's not the argument I'm making. My argument is people never held the lack of fighting in a relatively weak division against Anderson because after all he can't help who's in his division. GSP was clearly in a much tougher division, but people still went with Anderson over GSP at one point because of the way Anderson dispatched his competition. Sure DJ clearly isn't in the most talent rich division. At the same time though the shit he is doing is still phenomenal, worthy of praise, and worthy of being in discussion for GOAT.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Other than growing 5 to 6 inches overnight and fighting at featherweight, what does DJ have to do to become GOAT?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's nothing he can do. It's not his fault the fighters he faces aren't as top level as GSP's were.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Vader said:


> There's nothing he can do. It's not his fault the fighters he faces aren't as top level as GSP's were.


Or Andersons'.

On another note, where the fuck is Blackbeard? Dude used to be a regular in here.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So he'll never be GOAT because he's so much better than everyone in his division? So I guess Joanna will never be the female GOAT either?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/henr...-injury-escaping-fire-ufc-218-fight-jeopardy/

Cejudo reportedly had to jump out of a second story building and has broken his ankle, to escape a fire.

Damn!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn! I hope he heals up right. I wouldn't want the guy to rush things.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah, all the best to him.

Lets get Ben Nguyen in there!!

Edit: to fight Lil' Pettis, Henrys original opponent.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> So he'll never be GOAT because he's so much better than everyone in his division? So I guess Joanna will never be the female GOAT either?


Already the greatest WMMA GOAT. :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Already the greatest WMMA GOAT.


Wrong.....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/10...post-after-removal-from-ufc-sydney-main-event

Hunt does not give two fucks anymore :lmao


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

lol the reason DJ has to move to be considered the GOAT is because the Flyweight division isn't a challenge for him. he's a great fighter but the majority of his wins have been against scrubs. who's Horiguchi compared to a Hall of Famer like Matt Hughes? who's Wilson Reis compared a top contender like Carlos Condit? you can also make the same comparisons to Anderson's record. DJ should add some more names to resume then being the GOAT will be something that's not a laughable idea.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flay said:


> lol the reason DJ has to move to be considered the GOAT is because the Flyweight division isn't a challenge for him. he's a great fighter but the majority of his wins have been against scrubs. who's Horiguchi compared to a Hall of Famer like Matt Hughes? who's Wilson Reis compared a top contender like Carlos Condit? you can also make the same comparisons to Anderson's record. DJ should add some more names to resume then being the GOAT will be something that's not a laughable idea.


Lol Horiguchi is actually a very top level fighter, ig your going to list scrubs at least go with someone like Chris Cariaso or Wilson Reis. 


DJ being in the GOAT discussion is not laughable at all whatsoever


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lol Horiguchi is actually a very top level fighter, ig your going to list scrubs at least go with someone like Chris Cariaso or Wilson Reis.
> 
> 
> DJ being in the GOAT discussion is not laughable at all whatsoever


Horiguchi only fought scrubs as well and I did mention Wilson Reis. :lol

You people put such weight in the number wins somebody has but you don't actually measure the quality of win.

DJ is at least behind GSP, Cormier, McGregor and Cruz. Probably would be behind Bisping as well if he didn't come up against a few drug cheats earlier in his career. So okay, he's top 5 in the GOAT discussion. I will concede that he's better than Jones and Silva because he's not a drug cheat.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Still daydreaming about that Mighty Mouse armbar


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I would put DJ behind Jose Aldo too. No matter how he got finished in 13 seconds, his run as a champion was legendary and was against a way tougher opposition. Actually there are many people I would put in front of DJ tbh. 

By far the biggest name in DJ's resume dominated him easily (tho as a bigger man and thats OK), and there is no one else. Its not his fault. But its the way it is.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Flay said:


> DJ is at least behind GSP, Cormier, McGregor and Cruz. Probably would be behind Bisping as well if he didn't come up against a few drug cheats earlier in his career. So okay, he's top 5 in the GOAT discussion. I will concede that he's better than Jones and Silva because he's not a drug cheat.


How the fuck is McGregor in the conversation? :chan He only beat Aldo....

I'll concede Jones being out of GOAT talk, but Silva only popped after his leg snapped and that was it. If not DJ, then Silva is still GOAT.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> How the fuck is McGregor in the conversation? :chan He only beat Aldo....
> 
> I'll concede Jones being out of GOAT talk, but Silva only popped after his leg snapped and that was it. If not DJ, then Silva is still GOAT.


Only Aldo, another person who is in the GOAT conversation :bosque

Being a double champion and having victories in 2 weight classes above him not enough to be in the conversation according to you :bosque

Being a great enough to go 10 rounds with the best boxer of this generation legitimzing MMA to a whole new level, but let's forget about that :bosque

As far as Silva goes, he's a drug cheat. Plain and simple. His whole career is asterisked. Probably used several times and didn't get caught. I'm allowed to make this assumption because he did get caught. No popped drug cheats allowed in the GOAT conversation, freak injury or no.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> How the fuck is McGregor in the conversation? :chan He only beat Aldo....
> 
> I'll concede Jones being out of GOAT talk, but Silva only popped after his leg snapped and that was it. If not DJ, then Silva is still GOAT.


I agree with this.

I'll give Silva the benefit of the doubt, he snapped his leg in half and was out for a long time. He's never been caught prior to this or after. 

Anderson is still GOAT to me.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

_There are flyweights, there are small._


Cant help but think thats the reason people dont see DJ as the GOAT or in the Top 3 behind Anderson and GSP.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's definitely the size that prevents DJ being out and out GOAT. Maybe it's because a lot of his skills just aren't possible to pull off if you have a taller or heavier body. There's also the nagging feeling at the back of the mind that much lesser fighters in heavier weights would bat the fuck out of him if they fought, so there's that subconscious thing preventing a lot of folks from being able to see him as the greatest fighter. 

Thing is eras change and competition levels vary, so there will never be an out and out GOAT. There will only ever be 'the conversation' and there can be no doubt that DJ is in that conversation. If you like watching small guys twirling about on each other's backs and zipping about the octagon like you're watching the fight on fast-forward then you'll probably put DJ at No.1 or close, but if you prefer seeing bigger men, bigger physical specimens properly duking it out like old school street fighters then you'll likely go for a Jones or a Silva. The conversation will never actually come to a definitive conclusion.

That's what I love about it.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay I will end this right now and post THE UNDISPUTED LIST.

1. Georges St-Pierre

Only losses to Matt Hughes and Matt Serra. One a Hall of Famer, the other a feared knockout artist at the time. Avenged both of those losses, avenged the Hughes loss twice. Other than that, he has dispatched all fighters who have came at him and his title. The likes of PRIME BJ Penn, Carlos Condit (won last 13 out of 14), Nick Diaz (won last 11 out of 12), Jake Shields (on a 15 fight win streak at the time), Jon Fitch (on a 15 fight win streak at the time). Hard to pick anyone else as the GOAT.

2. Conor McGregor

Only loss since coming to the UFC is to Nate Diaz at Welterwight (two classes above his normal), which he avenged at Welterweight. Dismantled Jose Aldo in 13 seconds who before the fight would have been in the GOAT conversation. Captured the Lightweight title from Eddie Alvarez making him look like a fool becoming a simultaneous champion. Further legitimized MMA by putting on a great fight with arguably the GOAT in boxing, Floyd Mayweather. Nobody has accomplished what he has accomplished but too soon to be the undisputed GOAT.

3. Daniel Cormier

Undefeated across both Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight divisions. Losses to drug cheat Jones does not count. So being a top contender in the Heavyweight division and making the Light Heavyweight division his bitch with names like Alexander Gustafsson (only man to give faux-GOAT drug cheat Jones a good match), Rumble Johnson (most feared KO artist ever probably), Roy Nelson (solid Heavyweight contender) and Josh Barnett (Hall of Famer) means he could be the GOAT or at least top 3.

4. Dominick Cruz

Only losses to Urijah Faber which he avenged twice and Cody Garbrandt who is an undefeated boxing specialist. Otherwise he has been flawless including a victory over the top Bantamweight who was fairly active at the time in TJ Dillashaw after years of layoff due to injury. Also has a victory over Demetrious Johnson who is in the conversation of GOAT. 

5. Demetrious Johnson

Only losses to Dominick Cruz, a GOAT contender, Brad Pickett and a draw with Ian McCall which he avenged. Cleaned out the Flyweight divison. Notable wins include Henry Cejudo (undefeated at the time and Olympic Gold Medalist), John Dodson x2 and Jospeh Benavidez x2.

Honorable mentions - 

Michael Bisping (had he not faced a whole bunch of drug cheats his record would probably be better)

Joanna Jędrzejczyk (undefeated Womens Straweight Champion)

Don't think I'm missing anybody.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Flay said:


> Okay I will end this right now and post THE UNDISPUTED LIST.
> 
> 1. Georges St-Pierre
> 
> ...


Post..."YOUR" UNDISPUTED LIST.

That's cool and all, but it's just, like...your opinion, bro.

The GOAT discussion is so subjective, anyone can be top 5.

Also, no mention of Fedor? He was never caught roiding.

TJ Dillashaw a welterweight? LOL.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheJack said:


> _*There are flyweights, *there are small._
> 
> Cant help but think thats the reason people dont see DJ as the GOAT or in the Top 3 behind Anderson and GSP.


*They(?)

Rogan and Schaub talked about this leading into the fight. They're the smallest guys in UFC. Fans don't see talent in execution, pace, timing and control. These guys don't knock each other out left and right, and because of that, fans don't see them as a threat. Then Schaub laughed and said they need a men's 115 so DJ won't be the smallest male champion. That way fans have someone else to look down on.



Flay said:


> Only Aldo, another person who is in the GOAT conversation
> 
> Being a double champion and having victories in 2 weight classes above him not enough to be in the conversation according to you
> 
> ...


A quick 13 second KO is impressive, I admit. But it's 1 fight. Yes Aldo is the 145 King, but we never got a follow up. JDS beat Cain in a minute. Then Cain destroyed him the 2 rematches. Aldo never got that chance to redeem himself.

You talk about Conor going up in weight, 145 was killing him to make. 155 is his natural weight class. He succeeded in doing what Rumble tried to do. Drop as low as he could and bully small fighters. The only difference is Conor didn't have to lose 50 to 60 pounds when a fight rolled around. Conor played the game perfectly and everyone took the bait. He talked shit while beating up smaller fighters, became champion and then skipped the contenders line when he moved up to 155. I would have loved to see Conor have 1 fight before getting a title shot, but things didn't happen that way. He got carved up and choked out by Diaz, then won a shaky decision in the rematch. A fight I think he lost. Then he beat LOLvarez.....

The Floyd fight has no barring on MMA credentials at all. And so many uneducated people try to fellate Conor in that fight. A fight HE LOST mind you. "Conor won rounds, man...." "Conor was landing shots, brah...." Did people conveniently forget what rope-a-dope was, or are they simply uneducated in boxing strategy? It's got to be one or the other. Every MMA fan knows that Conor's weakness is his cardio. Even his die-hards can admit that. So what did Floyd GOAT Mayweather do? He let Conor punch himself out then turned up the heat and knocked him the fuck out. Too many people put way too much stock in Conor's match with Floyd. They're either Floyd detractors or Conor die hards. Either way a lot of fans got exposed by their own reactions to that match.

Again you're not looking at things rationally. If Silva were a cheater he'd either have ended up like Jones, popping every other month. Or been on TRT like Vitor or Dan, and had to come off. Silva wasn't like that. He simply broke his leg and used science to fix it. Never popped before. Never popped after. Anderson Silva simply got old....


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> He let Conor punch himself out then turned up the heat and knocked him the fuck out.


No he didn't, it was a TKO ref stoppage with Conor still on his feet. By boxing's ways, sure it was a great finish by Floyd, but please stop he was knocked out. KOs and TKOs are very different things. 

Add to that the fact that MMA TKOs are usually very violent affairs while Conor's loss involved him wobbling a bit on his feet and not throwing any punches for a while. Outta here with that 'Floyd knocked him out' bollocks. Floyd won an entertaining boxing match by being the better boxer, that's it.

Having nuthugged Conor for a while there, let me say that I don't think he's close to being in the conversation for GOAT or even Top 5 yet. He'll be there or thereabouts if he beats Tony, Diaz in the trilogy, and then at least one more top guy (ending Khabib's unbeaten record in Russia would propel him smack bang into 'the conversation').

Khabib probably won't happen due to his unreliability (though surely having the fight in Russia would motivate him to make weight etc). But Conor has talked about going for the WW title several times so if he did that after beating Tony and Diaz, then he'd deffo be in the conversation. I can imagine Conor getting an interesting fight out of Woodley as well.

Conor fights are always fun, and that should probably be a factor too. It deffo seems to be one for GSP's detractors, who always cite him being a boring fighter. That entertainment stuff is more of a tie-breaker though imo.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

TCE said:


> Post..."YOUR" UNDISPUTED LIST.
> 
> That's cool and all, but it's just, like...your opinion, bro.
> 
> ...


Good job at catching the typing mistake but there's literally no argument anybody else can make against the list.

Fedor was great but he long out stayed his welcome and this is ever so apparent with his last fight where he struggled to get his ass up after a straight right by Matt Mitrione of all people.



DX-Superkick said:


> A quick 13 second KO is impressive, I admit. But it's 1 fight. Yes Aldo is the 145 King, but we never got a follow up. JDS beat Cain in a minute. Then Cain destroyed him the 2 rematches. Aldo never got that chance to redeem himself.
> 
> You talk about Conor going up in weight, 145 was killing him to make. 155 is his natural weight class. He succeeded in doing what Rumble tried to do. Drop as low as he could and bully small fighters. The only difference is Conor didn't have to lose 50 to 60 pounds when a fight rolled around. Conor played the game perfectly and everyone took the bait. He talked shit while beating up smaller fighters, became champion and then skipped the contenders line when he moved up to 155. I would have loved to see Conor have 1 fight before getting a title shot, but things didn't happen that way. He got carved up and choked out by Diaz, then won a shaky decision in the rematch. A fight I think he lost. Then he beat LOLvarez.....
> 
> ...


LOL Conor does not need a follow up. He went out there and purely OWNED Aldo. Plain and simple. I'm not gonna listen to how it was a fluke either since everyone has seen the footage of him shadow boxing and doing that exact shot. He doesn't need to prove himself again. Aldo does. And his failure to redeem himself has no bearing on Conor's status.

And it's funny how you're saying 'LOLvarez' because that was never his nickname before Conor had his shot at him. Everyone was singing his praises about how he bossed RDA, a guy who everyone was scared of Conor fighting but it was only after Conor was done with him that people like you think he's now a joke. Also drop this thing about 'bullying' smaller fighters. He made the weight cut the same as his opponents. He didn't bully them, he was just better than them.

Also the fact that the GOAT boxer took 10 rounds to beat Conor who was having his PROFESSIONAL DEBUT says a lot for MMA. At the end of the day when people talking MIXED Martial Arts, boxing falls under that umbrella. As an MMA guy who went to box with Floyd Mayweather, he did MMA right and then some. A lot people wanna fling shit at him for losing but they're people who've probably never fought themselves if they can say things like 'lol 10 rounds, who cares'. FOH.

Love the excuses for Silva btw. 'He had a broken leg so he's allowed to cheat'. Can't argue with that (sarcasm btw). Still nowhere near the GOAT conversation because he also out stayed his welcome.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel like Flay should maybe step away from this particular conversation. There's a lot of passion and naivete getting all mixed up in his posts and it doesn't make for pleasant reading. I mean that in a nice way.

Let our tits all be calm.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gonna be a need for grabbing a tissue soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

shut up vagina


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Flay said:


> LOL Conor does not need a follow up. He went out there and purely OWNED Aldo. Plain and simple. I'm not gonna listen to how it was a fluke either since everyone has seen the footage of him shadow boxing and doing that exact shot. He doesn't need to prove himself again. Aldo does.
> 
> And it's funny how you're saying 'LOLvarez' because that was never his nickname before Conor had his shot at him. Everyone was singing his praises


You're missing my point. Conor beats the decade undefeated Aldo. That's great. No one can take that away nor argue that. But give Aldo a rematch. Let him prove that, like Cain vs JDS, it was just an off night. It's MMA, anything can happen. Hell even in boxing, LaMotta can beat Robinson once out of six times. :shrug Aldo came back and tooled and schooled Edgar at 200. Made Frankie look like an amateur. Aldo did what he needed, he EARNED a rematch. But Conor was gone. Simple as that.

I was never sold on Alvarez. He came in with a bit of hype from Bellator and immediately beaten by an overworked and drained Cowboy. Then two split decisions. Again, I was never sold on him.



Anark said:


> No he didn't, it was a TKO ref stoppage with Conor still on his feet. By boxing's ways, sure it was a great finish by Floyd, but please stop he was knocked out. KOs and TKOs are very different things.


Conor was out on his feet and took how many uncontested shots to the head? That's a knock out. The ref saved him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Conor was out on his feet and took how many uncontested shots to the head? That's a knock out. The ref saved him.


That is literally the definition of a TKO, which is significantly different to a KO. Ask Jeremy Stephens about this, if you know who the fook that guy is. But here's the thing, if you don't know the difference between TKOs and KOs, then okay, good luck to you on your journey.

Peace and love.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You're missing my point. Conor beats the decade undefeated Aldo. That's great. No one can take that away nor argue that. But give Aldo a rematch. Let him prove that, like Cain vs JDS, it was just an off night. It's MMA, anything can happen. Hell even in boxing, LaMotta can beat Robinson once out of six times. :shrug Aldo came back and tooled and schooled Edgar at 200. Made Frankie look like an amateur. Aldo did what he needed, he EARNED a rematch. But Conor was gone. Simple as that.
> 
> I was never sold on Alvarez. He came in with a bit of hype from Bellator and immediately beaten by an overworked and drained Cowboy. Then two split decisions. Again, I was never sold on him.


Comparing Conor to Jake Lamotta and Aldo to Sugar Ray Robinson. :mj4

That's the most absurd argument that will be made in this entire thread. Sugar Ray Robinson went 88-0-2 after Lamotta while Aldo got whooped by Max Holloway, which you conviniently leave out. Max isn't even a power puncher either and he got knocked da fuck out. Conor didn't beat just beat Aldo, he broke him. Broke Aldo before the fight, broke Aldo in the fight. You put an asterisk on this fight cos it's not best 2 out of 3 but not Silva's career for being a PED cheat. :lol

And it doesn't matter if you were sold on Alvarez or not. He beat RDA who was everyone's 'stay the fuck away from' Lightweight. Another fact that you conviniently leave out. 

If you wanna debate then don't assume that I won't know these things that you leave out so your point looks better because I will know them. :bosque


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flay says DJ only fight scrubs, yet he has Conor as a GOAT, when he pretty much fucking fought scrubs *cough*Dennis Siver, Brimage*cough*. Up until Chad Mendes. Except maybe a super young unrefined Max Holloway. 



*11 TITLE DEFENSES >>>>>>> ZERO*



GOAT Lists are not UNDISPUTED but atleast try make it somewhat consistent


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Flay says DJ only fight scrubs, yet he has Conor as a GOAT, when he pretty much fucking fought scrubs *cough*Dennis Siver, Brimage*cough*. Up until Chad Mendes. Except maybe a super young unrefined Max Holloway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already explained quality over quantity. Try to keep up. Conor's 13 second destruction of Jose >>>>>>> any of DJ's title defences


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea but what about the argument that Conor has fought many scrubs as well? Which you conveniently ignored


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I like Conor. His fights are entertaining and he is a genius on the mic and makes the whole build up to his fights must watch

D.J bores me to death. His fights are usually boring and he has zero charisma, When he is talking i really do not want to listen coz he never has anything interesting to say. However if you was constructing a P4P list then D.J has to be much higher than Conor. I would honestly struggle to put Conor in the top 10 as of now, He could eventually make it up there but as others have said he needs a few more big wins to establish himself as a P4P front runner

D.j has been there done that and bought the t shirt. 11 title defences no matter who the opposition is very impressive


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flay said:


> I've already explained quality over quantity. Try to keep up. Conor's 13 second destruction of Jose >>>>>>> any of DJ's title defences


Also it's not any SINGLE title defense, it's the CUMULATION of showing up and defending the belt 11 times in total compared to ZERO, that was my point.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Flay said:


> Sugar Ray Robinson went 88-0-2 after Lamotta while Aldo got whooped by Max Holloway, which you conviniently leave out. Max isn't even a power puncher either and he got knocked da fuck out. Conor didn't beat just beat Aldo, he broke him. Broke Aldo before the fight, broke Aldo in the fight. You put an asterisk on this fight cos it's not best 2 out of 3 but not Silva's career for being a PED cheat.
> 
> And it doesn't matter if you were sold on Alvarez or not. He beat RDA who was everyone's 'stay the fuck away from' Lightweight. Another fact that you conviniently leave out.


You're trolling. I see that now. I'm done with you. Quote me and "get the last word." But you really need to work on understanding context. I'm not comparing fighters, I'm comparing situations. Conor vs Aldo could be like Cain vs JDS. A quick KO for the challenger, but in a rematch it goes the other way. If you can't see that or you just refuse to admit it, that's on you.

I didn't conveniently forget anything. Aldo beat Edgar at 200 to redeem himself. He captured the interim belt and proved he could still fight at the elite level. Conor just didn't give him the rematch because he wanted a rematch with Nate Diaz. And then the hungry and dangerous young lion beat him. 

I don't leave things out, they're just not pertinent to the situation. I admit it, I never was sold on Alvarez. Before or after Conor.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Yea but what about the argument that Conor has fought many scrubs as well? Which you conveniently ignored


Settle down. Everybody has scrubs on their record. Did DJ eliminate another possible GOAT from the conversation tho? No. Did DJ capture the championship one weight class above him? No. Did DJ move up two weight classes and beat a guy savagely? No.

What's DJ done? The best things he's probably done is beat Henry Cejudo and Joseph Benavidez twice. Neither of them are a Jose Aldo level opponent. The closest thing he's had to that is Cruz and he lost. 

Again, quality over quantity.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You're trolling. I see that now. I'm done with you. Quote me and "get the last word." But you really need to work on understanding context. I'm not comparing fighters, I'm comparing situations. Conor vs Aldo could be like Cain vs JDS. A quick KO for the challenger, but in a rematch it goes the other way. If you can't see that or you just refuse to admit it, that's on you.
> 
> I didn't conveniently forget anything. Aldo beat Edgar at 200 to redeem himself. He captured the interim belt and proved he could still fight at the elite level. Conor just didn't give him the rematch because he wanted a rematch with Nate Diaz. And then the hungry and dangerous young lion beat him.
> 
> I don't leave things out, they're just not pertinent to the situation. I admit it, I never was sold on Alvarez. Before or after Conor.


Don't see why a rematch is even in the discussion as he got DOMINATED. Besides we're not judging this on potential rematches (which Conor would win), good lord. We're judging this on what's actually happened. You say no one can take away what Conor did but bringing up a rematch implies that his win was a fluke, which as I've said before is bullshit. It wasn't a lucky punch, it was clearly calculated.

You also trying to shit on Alvarez and by extension shit on the Lightweight title is laughable. It's one of the more prestigious titles in the company. But I guess Alvarez got lucky, Conor got lucky, killing 10 orcs is better than killing Sauron.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DC rumored to fight Oezdemir at 219. Hope it's true. Fighting anyone with that punching power is dangerous, even with DC's ability to take a knock. After that Manuwa KO, I'm not entirely sure Oezdemir doesn't hit harder than Rumble.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> DC rumored to fight Oezdemir at 219. Hope it's true. Fighting anyone with that punching power is dangerous, even with DC's ability to take a knock. After that Manuwa KO, I'm not entirely sure Oezdemir doesn't hit harder than Rumble.


I can see DC getting low real quick then dragging him down and smothering him for the win. But as the old adage goes, every fight starts on the feet. Either way, I'm excited as fuck for this!

I wonder if they'll boo DC anyway....


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I can see DC getting low real quick then dragging him down and smothering him for the win. But as the old adage goes, every fight starts on the feet. Either way, I'm excited as fuck for this!
> 
> I wonder if they'll boo DC anyway....


DC shooting immediately and working his game unimpeded from there is probably the most likely scenario, although Oezdemir has absolutely freakish power. I'm convinced he could put half the LHW division to sleep off his jab alone.

As much as I love DC, I've got a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Its too quick a return from that horrible knockout at 214, thats my biggest concern. Stylistically and skill for skill, DC should win comofrtably IMO


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Its too quick a return from that horrible knockout at 214, thats my biggest concern. Stylistically and skill for skill, DC should win comofrtably IMO


My thoughts exactly. You need to have a decent rest after such a brutal blow to the head. A good example being Robbie Lawler after T Wood Knocked him out. Had a year or so break then come back and went to war with cowboy. On the flip side Look at Chad after the Conor K.O . Jumped straight back in with Frankie and got sparked in the first round off someone who is not notoriously known for having great power despite the fact that Chads chin had always looked granite up until then. 

Big gamble from D.C tbh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Its too quick a return from that horrible knockout at 214, thats my biggest concern. Stylistically and skill for skill, DC should win comofrtably IMO


That's the one thing that ups the drama. Is this too quick a return?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No TUF this week?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> No TUF this week?


Just watched the ep 1, I like both coaches but show as a reality show isn't that entertaining, does things gets little bit better? lol.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918507719576895488
WHAT. A. FIGHT!!!


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Flay said:


> Settle down. Everybody has scrubs on their record. Did DJ eliminate another possible GOAT from the conversation tho? No. Did DJ capture the championship one weight class above him? No. Did DJ move up two weight classes and beat a guy savagely? No.
> 
> What's DJ done? The best things he's probably done is beat Henry Cejudo and Joseph Benavidez twice. Neither of them are a Jose Aldo level opponent. The closest thing he's had to that is Cruz and he lost.
> 
> Again, quality over quantity.


DJ smothered an amatuer wrestling olympic gold medalist (Cejudo), outclassed a ***** world championship silver medalist (Bagautinov) and beat Benavidez a veteran who beat multiple high class opponents...

Yes Mcgregor moved up and down in weight classes but I don't think the level of competition that he faced has been significantly better than what's on DJ's mma record. 

Until DJ beats TJ and/or Cruz and Garbrandt I will put Mcgregor slightly over DJ though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Just watched the ep 1, I like both coaches but show as a reality show isn't that entertaining, does things gets little bit better? lol.


I've enjoyed all but 1 of the fights. The Murphy fight was a snooze. The TUF formula is tired but that's a given after 13 years. Some of the shit these ladies say is annoying and forced in the camera room. *ie Dobson. All in all I've been entertained.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918507719576895488
> WHAT. A. FIGHT!!!


UFC givin' FOX a PPV Material :CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's actually way better that it's not on PPV because it's gonna be 5 ROUNDS!!!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Dana White says the winner of Lawler vs. RDA will get the next shot at Woodley. 

RDA vs. Woodley fucking interests me so I'm hoping RDA picks up the win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I can go either way, I just have one bit of advice for the winner....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918872736310681600


Thats a good first step....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY BEANS! :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the top two fights on that FOX card are meaty.

I love it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mackenzie Dern was really good in her fight. Improving striking and a badass BJJ game.

Hunto should just retire or at least leave the UFC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919030795116929024
Another win by Dern, this time it was her strikes that set up the choke, which is a great sign. Just keep improving for at least 2 more yaers IMO, and she could be a contender, but still early days


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919085912763482112


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Lawler vs RDA is the fight I never knew I wanted so badly. 

Are many people here taking GSP at 217? I tend to think Mike will destroy him, although stranger things have happened.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony Ferguson is a national treasure :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

last weekend without a UFC til Christmas weekend.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Gegard makes his way to the Bellator cage this Friday to take on the former 185 Champion. Do you guys see Gegard pulling it off?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

90% sure he wins, and fairly certain he wins the 205 belt too


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> So Gegard makes his way to the Bellator cage this Friday to take on the former 185 Champion. Do you guys see Gegard pulling it off?


I'm still triggered UFC didn't re-sign him.

Anyways, he destroys Schlemenko, imo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bosslogic with another beauty.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919664750547623936


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"I'll knock dat hurricane out within 2 rounds"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ian McCall is announced as a wildcard for the Rizin FF Bantamweight tournament. Set to fight 3 times in 2 days if he wins. Pretty crazy for a guy who hasn't fought once in 3 years.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919664750547623936


:tysonlol

Al Foran is the greatest. His Joe Pesci is A1.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Swissblade said:


> Dana White says the winner of Lawler vs. RDA will get the next shot at Woodley.
> 
> RDA vs. Woodley fucking interests me so I'm hoping RDA picks up the win


Don't put put too much hope on this one. Woodley have the ability to turn everything he touches boring


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Don't put put too much hope on this one. Woodley have the ability to turn everything he touches boring


Yeah, it had nothing to do with Thompson and Maia being too scared shitless and refusing to engage.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Does Cyborg ever shut the fuck up and not whine??? And about drug testing of all subjects LOL


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Does Cyborg ever shut the fuck up and not whine??? And about drug testing of all subjects LOL


She only failed the one time, bro. Get off her back! :jonjones


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Cyborg seems to be far more sensitive than her exterior would suggest.

I'll definitely be placing some money on Holm if that fight is made. Surely I'll get decent odds, and I really do believe that she beats her. Cyborg will probably try to strike with her. I see Holly being too technical and jabbing her face off for the first few, then clanging that shin off Cyborg's dome in the 4th or 5th and cementing her place as the WMMA GOAT.

Maybe I'm delusional, but if Holly shows up on form I don't see Cyborg being able to maul her like she does with everyone else.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> I'll definitely be placing some money on Holm if that fight is made. Surely I'll get decent odds, and I really do believe that she beats her. Cyborg will probably try to strike with her. I see Holly being too technical and jabbing her face off for the first few, then clanging that shin off Cyborg's dome in the 4th or 5th and cementing her place as the WMMA GOAT.
> 
> Maybe I'm delusional, but if Holly shows up on form I don't see Cyborg being able to maul her like she does with everyone else.


I wouldn't fault you for betting on Holm if the odds were right. If there's money to be made, make it. But Holly is a far cry from the Holly who did that one thing that one time. Outside of winning the belt she's done nothing to suggest she's on Cyborg's level. She kept Miesha at bay till Miesha said "fuck this shit, it's my night!" She couldn't do anything with Val. GDR cheated, but that fight was an all around shitshow regardless. Nothing outside of Ronda being reckless has shown that Holly is anything but misplaced hype from UFC and fans who hate Ronda. :shrug

And as far as WMMA GOATs, Ronda and Joanna say, "Scuse you?!"

I could see Cyborg getting gassed, she's a tank of muscle. But I think Cyborg could handle Holly's striking, both offensive AND defensive, and make necessary adjustments.

Now it may seem like I'm burying Holly, but what has she done lately? Bethe KO? I will say that I'd be interested in seeing how Holly's counter fighting would fare vs Cyborg. But not at this stage. There's a whole lot of damage that's been done to the Holly brand. She's not getting younger but she needs a few credible wins to even be considered for a title fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I;m def rooting for Holly is the fight is made, she has by far the highest chance of beating Cyborg out of anyone on the roster, that being said she's still a massive underdog, but it's possibl.e


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I wouldn't fault you for betting on Holm if the odds were right. If there's money to be made, make it. But Holly is a far cry from the Holly who did that one thing that one time. Outside of winning the belt she's done nothing to suggest she's on Cyborg's level. She kept Miesha at bay till Miesha said "fuck this shit, it's my night!" She couldn't do anything with Val. GDR cheated, but that fight was an all around shitshow regardless. Nothing outside of Ronda being reckless has shown that Holly is anything but misplaced hype from UFC and fans who hate Ronda. :shrug
> 
> And as far as WMMA GOATs, Ronda and Joanna say, "Scuse you?!"
> 
> ...


You could well be right. I'd definitely put Joanna at the top of the pile if she beats Rose.

Funny you mentioned Cyborg gassing, because that's exactly what I think will cost her if Holly doesn't get caught early. Holly had a 3 fight losing streak, but I'd argue that given the names she lost to (and the fact that she clearly should have won the GDR fight if it was reffed properly, or at least a draw), I don't think it's worth writing her off just yet. Weidman lost 3 straight and I think we'd still all agree that he has the ability to beat anyone in his division given the right circumstances.

I don't believe Holly will ever be a mainstream star outside of a LadBible article if she beats Cyborg which will mention Ronda more than her. That being said, I say with 60% confidence that Holly beats Cyborg. She won't be afraid of her, and as Joe Rogan says, she bounces around that cage like a kangaroo. I see Cyborg chasing her for 3 rounds and getting caught with a head kick when she's tired in the championship rounds.

I don't really have a dog in the fight either, since I'm ambivalent towards both, but I have a good feeling about this one for Holly, and I'm going to take advantage of the odds which will surely lean towards Cyborg slaughtering her.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Edson Barboza says he accepted fight against Khabib Nurmagomedov at UFC 219: ‘It's on him now’ 

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/10...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, it had nothing to do with Thompson and Maia being too scared shitless and refusing to engage.....


For Woodleys sake he needs someone like Lawler who will stand and bang. Thompson tried to hard to be the counter striker and got out countered and dropped, and Maia did what he did with Anderson only Woodley shut his TD game down as well.



Jordan B Peterson said:


> Cyborg seems to be far more sensitive than her exterior would suggest.
> 
> I'll definitely be placing some money on Holm if that fight is made. Surely I'll get decent odds, and I really do believe that she beats her. Cyborg will probably try to strike with her. I see Holly being too technical and jabbing her face off for the first few, then clanging that shin off Cyborg's dome in the 4th or 5th and cementing her place as the WMMA GOAT.
> 
> Maybe I'm delusional, but if Holly shows up on form I don't see Cyborg being able to maul her like she does with everyone else.


I honestly think Cyborg murders Holm. Unless you're an idiot and just charge Holly then her striking is so basic. I actually wonder how she was so successful as a boxer when her striking in MMA is so basic and rarely gets beyond endless jabbing. Her pitter patter, no power style is just made for Cyborg to wade through and smash her face in.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Actually Holly would do just fine on the feet, it's on the ground where she'll get completely fucked, and all Cyborg needs is one takedown


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone else find it funny as hell that Rachel's promo picture shows MAXIMUM TITTY! But she fights wearing a full shirt?

And she gets the tap!

Who are you guys' pick for TUF? I'm liking Barb, Sarj and Rachel.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

nobody watches TUF any more.

It needs a bullet between the eyes in the worst possible way.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Does anyone else find it funny as hell that Rachel's promo picture shows MAXIMUM TITTY! But she fights wearing a full shirt?
> 
> And she gets the tap!
> 
> Who are you guys' pick for TUF? I'm liking Barb, Sarj and Rachel.


Montana, if you know what I mean :rollins


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Does anyone else find it funny as hell that Rachel's promo picture shows MAXIMUM TITTY! But she fights wearing a full shirt?
> 
> And she gets the tap!
> 
> Who are you guys' pick for TUF? I'm liking Barb, Sarj and Rachel.


Man haven;t watched one episode of TUF yet, and I checked the results so far, nearly ALL FINISHES< been too busy lately.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Man haven;t watched one episode of TUF yet, and I checked the results so far, nearly ALL FINISHES< been too busy lately.


It's been really great. The one boring fight was the one with no finish. It's like they have something shiny on the line.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

whos ready to end the year off with a bang :mark:


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

headkick of the year?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Joanna is the GOAT. Women's MMA has peaked too early, we may as well all go home.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"I will go to the garden and cut all the roses". :kd2 


I'm in love <3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

lol fuck, love Moose but thought for sure he lost that one


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had 2-1 Shlemenko, but I'm okay with anyone who gave it to Mousasi. Although if that was a Pride fight, Shelmenko for sure.

I told everybody after her first fight that Heather Hardy was not going to be anything special. Nobody wanted to listen to me.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Thought that Bellator card was on tonight rather than last night so I had the Mousasi fight spoiled for me on Facebook this morning. Heard it was close. Is it worth watching?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> "I will go to the garden and cut all the roses". :kd2
> 
> 
> I'm in love <3


Read my mind. Charisma out the EARS, and did you see those back elbows?? We are so #blessed 

Re: Gegard, it wasn't a pretty fight, and he regressed dramatically with the eye bothering him. Interesting to see that reaction to adversity. It's one of those where he "lost the fight" probably, but won the MMA bout, and I'm fine for that as it's a way to not completely derail his momentum going in to Bellator


RKing85 said:


> I had 2-1 Shlemenko, but I'm okay with anyone who gave it to Mousasi. Although if that was a Pride fight, Shelmenko for sure.
> 
> I told everybody after her first fight that Heather Hardy was not going to be anything special. Nobody wanted to listen to me.


Nah, she will be. It's like you guys were never pro wrestling fans! When you are as charismatic and straight up fucking tough at Hardy is, the potential starpower will always be there. Even as she was losing she still made me go FUCK YEAH. Don't even know who the other girl is.

She is very bad at the sport of MMA, which is something she needs to fix desperately. I don't know what the fuck her camp is doing that that wasn't obvious from her first fight, though now as I'm saying that, she's probably still with her boxing team or some shit. They probably throw in takedowns once in a while for laughs, what a joke. It's a different sport. She needs to train at the sport.


Jordan B Peterson said:


> Thought that Bellator card was on tonight rather than last night so I had the Mousasi fight spoiled for me on Facebook this morning. Heard it was close. Is it worth watching?


Ooh, I dunno. It's not one of those CLASSICS I'd go back and watch, but it's pretty dramatic. If you can be bothered go ahead I suppose.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Ooh, I dunno. It's not one of those CLASSICS I'd go back and watch, but it's pretty dramatic. If you can be bothered go ahead I suppose.


Cool, might give it a look later while I'm waiting for Artem the GOAT to collect another soul.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone catch that Kelleher vs Stasiak fight? Awesome stuff.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Shit man, I didn't know what time was this shit on. I'll be catching the prelims tomorrow or later.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

That Lobov guy is just awful. 

Thank fuck I didn't watched Sam Alvey's fight. Easily one of the most boring fighers I've watched in the UFC, right next to that Theodorou goofball.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blachowicz looked a lot better than I expected him to.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh dang, forgot it was European timing. At least I'll catch DAT MEIN IBENTO


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What an oppurtunity Darren Till has tonight, He really has to perform tonight and prove he belongs in the 10 rankings. It's a bit surreal watching a scouser fight in a UFC main event against a legit veteran like Cerrone. Hopefully he can back up the things he's been saying in the build up and Knock Cowboy out. It's a massive challenge I just think it has come a bit too soon because he hasn't fought anyone near the level of Cerrone.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW! What a statement from Till. First round finish against a savage like Cerrone.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn that elbow was wonderfull... Ceronne got mauled


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I was hoping Cowboy would destroy him but gotta give him his due, Till is legit. His arm tattoo is still one of the most hideous things I've ever seen though. Perry vs Till should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Darren Till looked incredible. Reminds me of a bigger Conor, so efficient, accurate and powerful. Wouldn't bet against him becoming champ sometime in 2018. A star in the making.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad my babe Karolina is back on track too kada


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> whos ready to end the year off with a bang :mark:


These are a really good set of picks. Mine, not so much









Fuck's sake, robbed of a 5 rd classic in the main event. 

Mike Perry faceoff though :mark:

You guys, the next week's card in Brazil is STACKED AS FUCK! (Relative to a free card obvi)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow a lot of people overlooked Till, myself included. That was fucking sensational, super impressed with his standup could be the enxt big thing in England MMA here. Just wow. 




Mike Perry :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> Wouldn't bet against him becoming champ sometime in 2018.


HUGE difference between Cerrone and Woodley though. 

Totally agree about him being reminiscent of Conor. A big guy in his weight class with that wide stance and insane speed and accuracy.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Why does Perry look like Enzo Amore's retarded brother? :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cerrone needs to go back to 155 if he wants to continue fighting, he was a lot closer to the belt at 155 than he is here, any of the top guys I can see finishing him


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

There's a media shitstorm kicking up because McGregor was caught on video calling Andre Fili a ****** 3 times in the space of 5 seconds. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hasn't Conor publically shown his support for gay marraige in the past, don't think he means anything bad. But its sad since Fili spoke so highly of him after the fight lol.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, Conor was very vocal in his support of the "Yes" side in the Irish gay marriage referendum a few years back. Still won't stop clickbait sites from taking it out of context though.

Just rewatched the main event. I really can't get over how impressive Till is. I had never seen him fight before. If those 4 and a half minutes I saw are any indication, he'll be a top contender very soon. The build for Till vs Perry will be fun, but it seems like a foregone conclusion that Till will destroy him IMO.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Till is more sharp and composed than Perry. I see Perry trying to push forward while Till lays back and dances around him firing off his snappy shots.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Cerrone needs to go back to 155 if he wants to continue fighting, he was a lot closer to the belt at 155 than he is here, any of the top guys I can see finishing him


Nah he might as well stay at 170. He's not a title contender at either anymore, but at least at 170 he doesn't have to cut weight any more.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cerrone is the biggest fraud that UFC fans created in this last several years. He gets praise for taking fights on short notice, without even realizing that he only does it because he knows that is his ceiling. He couldn't learn shit for YEARS. He know he can't adapt for shit. He can't evolve. Same head movement (HEAD MOVEMENTTTTT!!!!) from Diaz fight was there last night. lol. He aint no warrior.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah he might as well stay at 170. He's not a title contender at either anymore, but at least at 170 he doesn't have to cut weight any more.



Yea its true thought more about it last night, he's been gone from 155 too long, a lot of top contenders waiting in line already in that division.

Win or lose, Cerrone is one of the last guys that will fight anyone, anywhere anytime.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cerrone is the biggest fraud that UFC fans created in this last several years. He gets praise for taking fights on short notice, without even realizing that he only does it because he knows that is his ceiling. He couldn't learn shit for YEARS. He know he can't adapt for shit. He can't evolve. Same head movement (HEAD MOVEMENTTTTT!!!!) from Diaz fight was there last night. lol. He aint no warrior.


Fraud about what?


Seneca said:


> Yea its true thought more about it last night, he's been gone from 155 too long, a lot of top contenders waiting in line already in that division.
> 
> Win or lose, Cerrone is one of the last guys that will fight anyone, anywhere anytime.


Yeah he will fight any time so he still has value, and he still has plenty of fights I'd like to see (Condit, Perry, Usman). But it's funny he does seem to break easy sort of like Rumble


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He breaks under guys who pressure him, also when he has bad starts, he never really recovers. Robbie Lawler fight being the exception


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully Till's personal life doesn't follow the same path like Paul Kelly and Terry Etim.

Unfortunately athletes, especially fighters here can have a hard time staying away from the wrong people. Paul Kelly is currently serving 9(?) years in jail for getting involved with gangsters and smuggling coke I believe, and Terry Etim was throwing himself in front of busses. Till was stabbed several years ago when he was a teen and left Liverpool, so hopefully now he's back home and is potentially going to become a big name, he won't fall into the trap that others have.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

December '17 might be the greatest month of MMA ever. & imagine they're putting together Holly/Cyborg and Conor/Tony for 219.

MY GOD


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh shit. I don't know about you guys but I'm looking forward to Brunson vs. Machida; sounds like an entertaining fight. Jim Miller vs. Trinaldo seems exciting as well. Also we have John Lineker in the card; hope he gets to deliver an entertaining slugfest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Marc Diakiese vs. Dan Hooker set for UFC 219

Kamaru Usman vs. Emil Weber Meek UFC 219



Woooooo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll believe Conor fighting on UFC 219 when I see it. Still very skeptical he is going to fight on that card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Its just over 2 months away, and unless hes been back to MMA training straight after Floyd fight (which he hasn't) theres no time for him to prepare. I can see the fight happeneing on like 221 or 222


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^What?

Unless he's only going back now then there's been plenty of time training for 219. Even if he is he'd still probably do it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Perry could well get starched off Ponzinibbio when they fight in December. Talks of a Perry vs Till fight are very premature at this point


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chloe said:


> ^^^What?
> 
> Unless he's only going back now then there's been plenty of time training for 219. Even if he is he'd still probably do it.


It's like 8 weeks away and they haven't even announced the fighty yet, he's been partying on yachts and shit. But who knows


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

most guys do 6-8 week camps. It's not out of the realm of possibility for Conor to take a fight that day, but it's getting close. 

Like I said, I'm not expecting it to happen.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Brendan Schaub said Donald Cerrone is clearly a future hall of famer. I don't get that. He has like 40 fights and 8 KOs, never held a championship belt, guess his biggest win was against Eddie Alvarez and against Benson Henderson (also lost to him twice I believe), somewhat popular yes not really a groundbreaking figure in MMA.

If Cowboy Cerrone is a hall of famer then we have low standards..Someone like Bonnar I can understand because he was in the most mythical MMA-fight of all time...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> Brendan Schaub said Donald Cerrone is clearly a future hall of famer. I don't get that. He has like 40 fights and 8 KOs, never held a championship belt, guess his biggest win was against Eddie Alvarez and against Benson Henderson (also lost to him twice I believe), somewhat popular yes not really a groundbreaking figure in MMA.
> 
> If Cowboy Cerrone is a hall of famer then we have low standards..Someone like Bonnar I can understand because he was in the most mythical MMA-fight of all time...


I think if they do the HoF sort of like the NBA, MLB, or NFL then he'd definitely get in. Sure he's never had that title but he's a legendary fighter. He's one of those guys who should realistically be in a HoF. Someone like him or Nate don't make it in as much on their records, but more so what they meant to the game when they were around. The HoF shouldn't be solely reserved for long time champs like Anderson Silva or Matt Hughes. Obviously you want them at the top and to be first ballot guys, but you also want to be able to honor guys who were just under that. To me low standards for a HoF would be putting someone like Thiago Silva who had one run then faded out.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I think if they do the HoF sort of like the NBA, MLB, or NFL then he'd definitely get in. Sure he's never had that title but he's a legendary fighter. He's one of those guys who should realistically be in a HoF. Someone like him or Nate don't make it in as much on their records, but more so what they meant to the game when they were around. The HoF shouldn't be solely reserved for long time champs like Anderson Silva or Matt Hughes. Obviously you want them at the top and to be first ballot guys, but you also want to be able to honor guys who were just under that. To me low standards for a HoF would be putting someone like Thiago Silva who had one run then faded out.


Donald isn't legendary fighter. He don't even measure up to the fighters that we can say he is similar to. He certainly isn't Nick or Nate. He isn't Diego Sanchez. Someone like Chris Leben is more iconic than him too. All these guys had unforgettable moments. Donald is no match. He isn't HOF worthy. He was a nice little top 10 fighter of its time. Nothing else.

* Similar in being action fighters btw. Nothing else, cause frankly he doesnt even measure up to their heart.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Donald isn't legendary fighter. He don't even measure up to the fighters that we can say he is similar to. He certainly isn't Nick or Nate. He isn't Diego Sanchez. Someone like Chris Leben is more iconic than him too. All these guys had unforgettable moments. Donald is no match. He isn't HOF worthy. He was a nice little top 10 fighter of its time. Nothing else.
> 
> * Similar in being action fighters btw. Nothing else, cause frankly he doesnt even measure up to their heart.


You already basically laid out you have a problem with Cowboy in your other post. But yeah Cowboy definitely could get in on being a beloved action fighter who's had a ton of success even if he isn't title worthy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> You already basically laid out you have a problem with Cowboy in your other post. But yeah Cowboy definitely could get in on being a beloved action fighter who's had a ton of success even if he isn't title worthy.


I don't have a problem with the man himself. I just don't like this idea that he is this (like you said) legendary warrior. He is not that. He showed time and time again.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cerrone has had like 26 UFC fights? I think he will eventually be the guy with most ever UFC fights. He's currently 34 and this guy could feasibly fight for the UFC for another 3-5 years. Being the guy with most ever UFC fights would qualify him for me, as a bona fide HOFer*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I don't have a problem with the man himself. I just don't like this idea that he is this (like you said) legendary warrior. He is not that. He showed time and time again.


He may not be if you only look at a warrior as someone like Sanchez who will take every shot and keep going forward. Yeah he doesn't have that level of chin and fuck it all. But I think Cowboy is a warrior in the sense that I truly believe he'd fight anybody anytime. Sure part of that has to do with he needs to always fight because he blows through money. But that always fighting schedule is part of what makes him so beloved. He's always fighting and for the most part he's always in a fun fight, that's the legend of Cowboy. 

He's not a legend in the "for years nobody could beat him" or "this dude would just eat vicious shots and keep coming" but in the sense of he's always fighting and bound to be in one of the better fights of the night win/lose or draw. It's similar to how fans in the know love Joe Lauzon but on a more successful more known scale.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Cerrone has had like 26 UFC fights? I think he will eventually be the guy with most ever UFC fights. He's currently 34 and this guy could feasibly fight for the UFC for another 3-5 years. Being the guy with most ever UFC fights would qualify him for me, as a bona fide HOFer*


I read what you all said and I still don't get the HOF-argument. 


Action fighter? With that number of fights and only 8 KOs? Popular? Yeah somewhat but not more popular than say Roy Nelson who actually held the IFL title and won a TUF-tournament but I don't consider Nelson a Hall of famer. Action fighter though? Hell yeah he was!


Bottom line for me is that I don't want journeymeen to be hall of famers unless they participated in historical moments (like Bonnar)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> He may not be if you only look at a warrior as someone like Sanchez who will take every shot and keep going forward. Yeah he doesn't have that level of chin and fuck it all. But I think Cowboy is a warrior in the sense that I truly believe he'd fight anybody anytime. Sure part of that has to do with he needs to always fight because he blows through money. But that always fighting schedule is part of what makes him so beloved. He's always fighting and for the most part he's always in a fun fight, that's the legend of Cowboy.
> 
> He's not a legend in the "for years nobody could beat him" or "this dude would just eat vicious shots and keep coming" but in the sense of he's always fighting and bound to be in one of the better fights of the night win/lose or draw. It's similar to how fans in the know love Joe Lauzon but on a more successful more known scale.


I can respect this. Something that will never resonate with me but I respect.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I can respect this. Something that will never resonate with me but I respect.


I get there you're coming from too. If you want to save the HoF for just the top tier all time great fighters and maybe some truly sport changing moments like Griffin vs Bonnar 1 I totally get leaving Cowboy out. I just don't think it should be that strict because that's less of a chance to keep track of some of the quality fighters as MMA grows in age. 

The fight wing of there HoF is really interesting though. Such a task deciding what fights belong there


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


> Brendan Schaub said Donald Cerrone is clearly a future hall of famer. I don't get that. He has like 40 fights and 8 KOs, never held a championship belt, guess his biggest win was against Eddie Alvarez and against Benson Henderson (also lost to him twice I believe), somewhat popular yes not really a groundbreaking figure in MMA.
> 
> If Cowboy Cerrone is a hall of famer then we have low standards..Someone like Bonnar I can understand because he was in the most mythical MMA-fight of all time...


He's also got 16 submissions, so that's 24 finishes in total this is fucking MMA sorry that hes not a knockout artist, he's also holds the record for most post-fight bonuses (Fight/Performance of the Night, Knockout/Submissions of the Night) in UFC/WEC history with 18 so clearly his fights are exciting to other people, just not you lol. He also has like either second or third most wins in UFC history. All stuff that you leave out to make your point better right?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the UFC is like the WWE Hall of Fame. 

Anybody can go in depending on Dana's mood that day.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> He's also got 16 submissions, so that's 24 finishes in total this is fucking MMA sorry that hes not a knockout artist, he's also holds the record for most post-fight bonuses (Fight/Performance of the Night, Knockout/Submissions of the Night) in UFC/WEC history with 18 so clearly his fights are exciting to other people, just not you lol. He also has like either second or third most wins in UFC history. All stuff that you leave out to make your point better right?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

cablegeddon said:


> *Wet Towel*


Dismissing killer finishes and great fights, win or lose, for no reason other than you don't like him getting rewarded for a lifetime of hard work is just fucked up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


>


Nice argument. 






Why do I even bother :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I get there you're coming from too. If you want to save the HoF for just the top tier all time great fighters and maybe some truly sport changing moments like Griffin vs Bonnar 1 I totally get leaving Cowboy out. I just don't think it should be that strict because that's less of a chance to keep track of some of the quality fighters as MMA grows in age.
> 
> The fight wing of there HoF is really interesting though. Such a task deciding what fights belong there


There are lots of historic fights that isn't the most competitive but significant none the less. Based on pure battle tho these following from the top of my head should def be in. 

Shogun vs Hendo I @ UFC 139 (IMO bar none the greatest fight that took place in octagon)

Edgar vs Maynard II & III @ UFC 125/136 (Rocky movie came to life basically)

Lawler vs Macdonald II @ UFC 189 (nuff said)


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's be honest, these Hall of Fame things aren't things where it's only the elite that get accepted, it's solely up to the discretion of the person who runs it. If it was that type of elite Hall of Fame, then yeah Donald probably shouldn't get in. He's had loads of great fights and performances and is always ready to sign the contract but when push came to shove he couldn't win the big one. Tough but if we're talking the real elite, that ain't Donald. Hall of Fames should be hard to get into, not things where only people of no consecquence can't get into like a Thiago Silva as someone mentioned earlier.

However this isn't the case and it's the *UFC* Hall of Fame we're talking about in which case there's not really much anybody can say against him. He's done a lot for the company by putting on a shit ton of fights and the fans too by delivering in them. If you're a fight fan, anytime Donald Cerrone is on a card you know it makes the card better.

It's laughable to think he doesn't deserve to go into this one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its bad enough Bonnar is in the Hall Of Fame, though its somewhat excused with the Griffen v Bonnar fight putting the UFC and MMA on the map. But if Cerrone is a future HOFer then wheres the line? How low is the bar? Entertaining fighter for sure, but he's very middle of the pack. A couple of big wins but got blown out of the water by most elite guys he ever fought.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chloe said:


> Let's be honest, these Hall of Fame things aren't things where it's only the elite that get accepted, it's solely up to the discretion of the person who runs it. If it was that type of elite Hall of Fame, then yeah Donald probably shouldn't get in. He's had loads of great fights and performances and is always ready to sign the contract but when push came to shove he couldn't win the big one. Tough but if we're talking the real elite, that ain't Donald. Hall of Fames should be hard to get into, not things where only people of no consecquence can't get into like a Thiago Silva as someone mentioned earlier.
> 
> However this isn't the case and it's the *UFC* Hall of Fame we're talking about in which case there's not really much anybody can say against him. He's done a lot for the company by putting on a shit ton of fights and the fans too by delivering in them. If you're a fight fan, anytime Donald Cerrone is on a card you know it makes the card better.
> 
> It's laughable to think he doesn't deserve to go into this one.


See now that's a totally fair point. Not some drivel *ONLY 8 KNOCKOUTS BROO HUR DURRR NOT AN ACTION FIGHTER *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What's the deal with Maia being an 11/10 underdog vs Covington? Am I missing something?*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That's baffling. I would have thought Maia would have been a strong favourite.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Guess Maia's last outing put everyone including the bookies off him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Colby has really good wrestling, so they probs think its going to go down like the Woodley fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Betting lines are made based on "what have you done for me lately," his performance against Woodley was piss poor and that's "who he is now."

A split decision win Masvidal and the utter domination from Woodley is why he's where he is. :shrug

Add in that Maia is 40 and Colby is 12-1, boom, underdog.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

A Khabib fight is such a rare sighting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> A Khabib fight is such a rare sighting


That's a great fight to make all around. It gets Khabib in the cage, but with low stakes IF he doesn't make it. But also, Barboza can make a name for himself if he pulls off what Johnson failed to do.

On a recent Fight Companion, Eddie Bravo said that there's so much money not being made for EVERYONE, simply because Khabib can't get his shit together. It's sad really.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Seneca said:


> A Khabib fight is such a rare sighting


Wonder if they'll take a bet on him no-showing....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

December:

Holloway/Edgar
Reem/Ngannou
Cejudo/Pettis
Alvarez/Gaethje
Iaquinta/Felder
Swanson/Ortega
Lawler/RDA
Aldo/Lamas
Perry/Ponzinibbio
Khabib/Barboza
Condit/Magny
Cruz/Rivera
Usman/Meek
Cyborg/Holm(?)
McGregor/Ferguson(?)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

If they add Cyborg/Holm and Conor/Ferguson to 219 :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> If they add Cyborg/Holm To 219


I still hate the idea of Holly getting a title shot at 1-3. But who's jumping up and down to get into the cage with a monster?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still hate the idea of Holly getting a title shot at 1-3. But who's jumping up and down to get into the cage with a monster?


Holm doesn't deserve it all. Outside of the Rousey fight, she's been pretty underwhelming for all the hype


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Holm doesn't deserve it all. Outside of the Rousey fight, she's been pretty underwhelming for all the hype


I agree wholeheartedly, but I'm ignoring hype. I'm looking at her the same way I look at anyone else. You don't lose 3 straight, beat a scrub, then get a title shot vs arguably the most dominant and definitely the most feared WMMA fighter ever. That's just not how it should work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, but I'm ignoring hype. I'm looking at her the same way I look at anyone else. You don't lose 3 straight, beat a scrub, then get a title shot vs arguably the most dominant and definitely the most feared WMMA fighter ever. That's just not how it should work.


True nobody in general would deserve it. But I just can't ignore hype with Holly lol. Her era was shorter than the Machida era lol.

But yoooo better KO, Machida on Evans to win the belt or Holly on Ronda?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still hate the idea of Holly getting a title shot at 1-3. But who's jumping up and down to get into the cage with a monster?


Well that Germaine fight was such a farce in so many ways, dont even count that as a loss for her IMO. And yea like you said, they cant find anyone to fight her


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Well that Germaine fight was such a farce in so many ways, dont even count that as a loss for her IMO.
> 
> And yea like you said, they cant find anyone to fight her


Don't let Blackbeard see that post. LOL. But yeah, it was a farce and that ref is right there with Mazzigatti, IN ONE NIGHT!

I still hold it against her. She had 5 rounds and did shit with them. She went for a takedown that went nowhere and didn't change strategy or push the pace after losing roundS. No killer instinct, no ability to adapt, no pressure, nothing. So I absolutely do hold it against her that she lost. The most you could argue for was a draw with points taken. But she did lose, controversially or not.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just ignore the women's 145 division completely. Life is so much easier that way.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Colby trying to be a less comedic, unfunny Chael?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a scrap Dos Santos Vs Griffin just had. How Griffin survived that first round onslaught I will never know


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I turned on FS2 to see the last prelim. How is possible that they aren't broadcasting this channel in HD on my cable service? I don't even know any other channels that aren't in HD? 

Anyway fight ended like 10 seconds after I turned it on. Hopefully this is a good card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Prelims have been alright overall. This main card has some potential


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

man am I ever excited for this one. 

going with Colby, but with obvious hesitance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bloody eye!

Maia looks gassed as fuck.

Maia getting tagged up!

Goodbye Maia....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maia is such a boring fighter. Spamming shit takedowns and gassing out quickly. Go back to BJJ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

When he get's the takedown it is beautiful to watch, but when he doesn't it's not good. At least it was better than the Tyron fight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So they just ignore Colby’s racism/xenophobia. At least call the guy out on being a fuckwad rather than just smirking about it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Deafening!

HOLY SHIT THEY'RE THROWING SHIT!

Wonder if he'll catch heat for calling the Brazilians filthy animal?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Colby is a fucking cunt, that interview jesus christ. 


I'm sure some people here would love it though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Colby is a fucking cunt, that interview jesus christ.
> 
> I'm sure some people here would love it though


Chael broke through by saying outlandish shit Brazil. Conor did the same, only he won his fight. But Colby is going about it the wrong way. He doesn't sound like a guy making fights or making a move. He sounds like tiki-torch waving asshole....

:justsayin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Conor and Chael were/are humorous with their shit talk, Colby just came across like an arrogant, racist American


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DRAGON SLAYED!

That's the same shot Shogun landed, right?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*DEREK BRUNSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DEAD SILENT CROWD *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That sucked. Out for two years only to return and get smoked.

Lyoto’s style just doesn’t work at the elite level anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That sucked. Out for two years only to return and get smoked.
> 
> Lyoto’s style just doesn’t work at the elite level anymore.


I don't think it's his his style, he just got clipped.

I still say that 2 year suspensions are too long.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't think it's his his style, he just got clipped.
> 
> I still say that 2 year suspensions are too long.


I feel like he’s been figured out. Like years ago everyone was mesmerised by him and too hesitant to engage now everyone knows they can land bombs on him so don’t hesitate while Lyoto hasn’t really evolved his game. He’s been murked in his last three fights.

I’m a big fan of his though, he’s amazing to watch, a nice technical fighter in the sea of dumb brawlers in MMA.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kenny Florian confirmed my question. It was like the Shogun KO. I added the gif in my earlier post.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The difference in Brazilian fighters as a whole since the introduction of USADA is telling.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The difference in Brazilian fighters as a whole since the introduction of USADA is telling.


No, no....uh, it's uhhh, father time. That's all. 40 years old means it's a wrap. :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't think it's his his style, he just got clipped.
> 
> I still say that 2 year suspensions are too long.


It is absolutely his style. His style of fighting requires ALOT of agility and speed.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Colby tries way too hard to be the bad guy, not likeable in the slightest. His trash talk isn't even clever like Chael, it's just dumb trailer trash shit. I think he needs one more win to get a title shot while he waits for RDA/Lawler to play out. Maybe fight Darren Till?

Maia gassed big time, not sure why he put so much energy into the stand up with Colby, maybe because he knew the takedowns wouldn't be there like they weren't against Woodley.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Envy you guys that got to watch this past fight card.











Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I feel like he’s been figured out. Like years ago everyone was mesmerised by him and too hesitant to engage now everyone knows they can land bombs on him so don’t hesitate while Lyoto hasn’t really evolved his game. He’s been murked in his last three fights.
> 
> I’m a big fan of his though, he’s amazing to watch, a nice technical fighter in the sea of dumb brawlers in MMA.


Also consider the evolution of weight classes. It's insane that Machida had his heyday as a LHW. He seems dwarfed by most of today's top MWs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

seabs said:


> *What's the deal with Maia being an 11/10 underdog vs Covington? Am I missing something?*


*They knew better than me :bummeddrake*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man fair play to Brunson, but theres just something about his striking that bothers me, chin is so fucking high up and always falls on his face when he throws lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Colby tries way too hard to be the bad guy, not likeable in the slightest. His trash talk isn't even clever like Chael, it's just dumb trailer trash shit. I think he needs one more win to get a title shot while he waits for RDA/Lawler to play out. Maybe fight Darren Till?
> 
> Maia gassed big time, not sure why he put so much energy into the stand up with Colby, maybe because he knew the takedowns wouldn't be there like they weren't against Woodley.


Chael's trash talk is clever??? That's news to me. That was more heel heat than anybody has gotten in the WWE in the last 30 years.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> Chael's trash talk is clever??? That's news to me. That was more heel heat than anybody has gotten in the WWE in the last 30 years.


Chael is the greatest trash talker in UFC history. Dude comes up with hilarious one liners on the spot, he's very witty.

And also more heat than anyone in the WWE in the last 30 years? :HBK






And I can name loads more from WWE so stop exaggerating.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Man fair play to Brunson, but theres just something about his striking that bothers me, chin is so fucking high up and always falls on his face when he throws lol.


The fact that guys like Brunson have so much success with their striking honestly annoys me. Like anyone who fights like he does should be getting tagged and dropped within a minute in every fight, but yet it somehow works. Its ridiculous he's got zero defence whatso ever and his chin is always right there yet it rarely ever gets cracked.



samizayn said:


> Envy you guys that got to watch this past fight card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true, the whole weight cutting business is a joke. Most of the Light Weight division are Middleweights or even Light Heavy Weights when they step into the Octagon.



Rowdy Yates said:


> The difference in Brazilian fighters as a whole since the introduction of USADA is telling.


They all cheat though, hell MMA's three most prollific PED abusers (Chael, Barnett and Jones) are all American. Professional sport is a business and about mking money so people are going to cheat regardless of nationality.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Machida actualyl got fucked by USADA lol, didnt even test positive 



















*MOTHERFUCKING FIGHT WEEK BABY*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925213133043466240
:banderas making the trip over to spend the weekend with my best mate. Going to be an amazing weekend. Cheers, Dana, you beautiful bald goof


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Whittaker vs Bisping/GSP winner for sure


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

McGregor is in contract negotiations to face Ferguson next:

"What interests me is certainly a UFC bout, certainly a defense of my lightweight title. There is a fighter with the interim lightweight belt. I feel that will be next. We’ll see how negotiations go.”

"I feel to legitimize the belt — there’s an interim champion, I’m the unified champion — I feel that will be next. We are currently in contract negotiations, and we’ll see where it goes.”

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/10...gainst-tony-ferguson-i-feel-that-will-be-next


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You know you're extra excited for an event when your counting down the days....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TCE said:


> McGregor is in contract negotiations to face Ferguson next:
> 
> "What interests me is certainly a UFC bout, certainly a defense of my lightweight title. There is a fighter with the interim lightweight belt. I feel that will be next. We’ll see how negotiations go.”
> 
> ...


:YES that's the right move Conor vs Tony is going to be fun


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

219 is amazing so far, but theyre gonna need a title fight or something as the headliner


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I read Nunes/Pennington was going to be on 219 until Pennington broke her leg. Would've been a disappointing headliner anyway. Conor/Ferguson would be the sweetest of icings on the cake.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925833043650150400
Fuck.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Chael's trash talk is clever??? That's news to me. That was more heel heat than anybody has gotten in the WWE in the last 30 years.


You dare make fun of Chael's trash talk in Chael's thread about Chael's sport on Chael's internet?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Predicting 450,000-600,000 buys for UFC 217...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well that was a letdown of a fight....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925833043650150400
> Fuck.


Not surprised at all by this but i do not have a problem at all with Conor taking this stance. His one fight will make the company more money than the entire 155 roster will do in a year so why should he not get paid. I have no doubt Fergusons fans will be all angry and throwing ridiculous Conor is scared accusations around but they need to accept Tony brings little to nothing to the table other than his ability to fight. His trash talking is embarrassingly bad and other than hard cores nobody gives a shit about him. He draws next to nothing and that is not going to change anytime soon if at all


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Not surprised at all by this but i do not have a problem at all with Conor taking this stance. His one fight will make the company more money than the entire 155 roster will do in a year so why should he not get paid. I have no doubt Fergusons fans will be all angry and throwing ridiculous Conor is scared accusations around but they need to accept Tony brings little to nothing to the table other than his ability to fight. His trash talking is embarrassingly bad and other than hard cores nobody gives a shit about him. He draws next to nothing and that is not going to change anytime soon if at all


I still don't get whyy fans care about who draws what. We don't get a piece of the pie, why do "fans" care about who draws?

I don't care how much Conor gets paid, I really don't give a shit. But when backstage posturing gets in the way of the product that I'm anticipating and paying for, that's when I get pissed off. And this isn't new with Conor. The rematch with Nate fell through because of backstage posturing. Now was it all Conor? No. But we never had these problems with Ronda, Chael or Brock. But with Conor, it's always something. I understand that it's a business and they're in it to make money, but I'm a fan, and Conor's getting to be way more trouble than he's worth. Ronda had no trouble being a champion, promoter and balancing things for Hollywood. Brock brought a lot of money in with no problem, other than his diverticulitis scares. Why does Conor come with so much unnecessary baggage that negatively effects the product that I'm paying for?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Agree, its just definitely going to prolong negotiations now....


edit - agree with Rowdy Yates


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not feeling Bisping/GSP like I thought I was going to. Was expecting there to be more interest in it than there appears to be.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> not feeling Bisping/GSP like I thought I was going to. Was expecting there to be more interest in it than there appears to be.


It's a farce plain and simple. :draper2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Anything that involves Michael Bisping is an underwhelming experience.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Anything that involves Michael Bisping is an underwhelming experience.


Save for one instance.....


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Save for one instance.....


That was literally 117 UFC's ago


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was quite open with my disdain for this matchup but now that we're here, I'm excited to see what GSP is going to look like in there, huge unknown factor. I'm sure some guys on here know EXACTLY whats gonna happen though


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck Bisping/GSP...

Garbrandt vs. Dillashaw is the fight I'm looking forward to.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I have no doubt Fergusons fans will be all angry and throwing ridiculous Conor is scared accusations around but they need to accept Tony brings little to nothing to the table other than his ability to fight. His trash talking is embarrassingly bad and other than hard cores nobody gives a shit about him. He draws next to nothing and that is not going to change anytime soon if at all


Tony got that laidback cocky attitude he doesn't have to talk very much to sell the fight


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bisiping is destroying GSP at the press conference. Funny as fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MC 16 said:


> Bisiping is destroying GSP at the press conference. Funny as fuck


Shouldn't be too hard, English isn't GSP's first language....:justsayin

Kinda like Chael winning the promotional exchanges with Silva. In the end, it means nothing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> Shouldn't be too hard, English isn't GSP's first language....:justsayin
> 
> Kinda like Chael winning the promotional exchanges with Silva. In the end, it means nothing.


Fair point but still "water is wet" and "Fire Burns" :mj4


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man Cody's "trash talk" is always embarrassing :mj4


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jamaican said:


> Man Cody's "trash talk" is always embarrassing :mj4


He said everyone on TAM is taking steroids, the man is such an idiot....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cody is so fucking dumb........... :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> He said everyone on TAM is taking steroids, the man is such an idiot....


Dude.... he said Tj inducteed roids in TAM not really the same things tbh


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still don't get whyy fans care about who draws what. We don't get a piece of the pie, why do "fans" care about who draws?
> 
> I don't care how much Conor gets paid, I really don't give a shit. But when backstage posturing gets in the way of the product that I'm anticipating and paying for, that's when I get pissed off. And this isn't new with Conor. The rematch with Nate fell through because of backstage posturing. Now was it all Conor? No. But we never had these problems with Ronda, Chael or Brock. But with Conor, it's always something. I understand that it's a business and they're in it to make money, but I'm a fan, and Conor's getting to be way more trouble than he's worth. Ronda had no trouble being a champion, promoter and balancing things for Hollywood. Brock brought a lot of money in with no problem, other than his diverticulitis scares. Why does Conor come with so much unnecessary baggage that negatively effects the product that I'm paying for?


I never said I care for how much Conor or any other fighter gets paid. I said I am not surprised and I have no problem with his stance. Ronda and Brock drew big money yes but still a way off the amount Conor brings him. Also Conor knows Ronda and Brock are not around anymore and he is the only big payday currently in the company. The UFC needs Conor far more than he needs them and he knows it, fair play to the guy for being a savvy business man and knowing his worth. 



BornBad said:


> Tony got that laidback cocky attitude he doesn't have to talk very much to sell the fight


Nothing Tony does could help sell any fight he is in. People do not really give a shit about him either way


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Dude.... he said Tj inducteed roids in TAM not really the same things tbh


"He's the one who taught everyone at Team Alpha Male how to do it"

This insinuates that everyone at TAM at least was taking steroids not a good look for either men, would of loved to see Faber's reaction after that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Face palming his face with one hand and his chin with the other.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man Joanna put her fist in Rose's face.. Rose no sold EVERYTHING this conference :lol

I don't even know how to read her, just looks stone cold


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> He said everyone on TAM is taking steroids, the man is such an idiot....


Wait, isn't he on Team Alpha Male? What an idiot. Nice to see Eyebrow's mouth is killing him again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> Man Joanna put her fist in Rose's face.. Rose no sold EVERYTHING this conference :lol
> 
> I don't even know how to read her, just looks stone cold


THis is the most nervous I've been for Joanna since the second Claudia fight, mostly for the reasons you just said and there's a lot at stake here with records and all that.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> Nothing Tony does could help sell any fight he is in. People do not really give a shit about him either way


Casuals who only buy Conor fight maybe.... Tony got the longest winning streak in the LW division history, his reach is longer, his ground game is better and his cardio is waaaaaaaaaaay better


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Am I the only one who thinks the 3 title fights + Wonderboy/Masvidal will all go to decision? Man, I don't know if I can handle a 19/20 round main card*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jamaican said:


> Man Joanna put her fist in Rose's face.. Rose no sold EVERYTHING this conference :lol
> 
> I don't even know how to read her, just looks stone cold


Gosh i love Joanna but i hate his antics during face off like putting his first in her opponentt face 


If i was Rose i'm turning mental after this


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rose don't give a fuck, she almost as gangster as Joanna


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

just1988 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the 3 title fights + Wonderboy/Masvidal will all go to decision? Man, I don't know if I can handle a 19/20 round main card


Oh dear GOD, that could happen! Fuuuuuuuuck it could be a looooooong night.

Hopefully Cody sleeps TJ inside of 3.

GSP's gonna try to wet blanket Bisping, and Bisping's might just pitter patter GSP to decision.

I'm fine with Joanna handling Rose for 5 rounds, so long as she keeps it interesting like with Jessica. But I think Joanna just may overwhelm Rose with volume.

I'm definitely not looking forward to another snooze from Wonderboy either. Hopefully Masvidal grinds him down.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Bisping was absolutely right when he said we're all going to miss him when he's gone. Gotta hand it to the guy, he knows how to talk shit.

Cody vs TJ is the fight I'm most excited for by far. Can't bloody wait.

Is it just me or is Rose absolutely beautiful aside from the buzz cut?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Casuals who only buy Conor fight maybe.... Tony got the longest winning streak in the LW division history, his reach is longer, his ground game is better and his cardio is waaaaaaaaaaay better


Longest winning streak, Longer reach, Better cardio. I can not disagree with you on any of this. Around 200,000 PPV buys for the event he headlined clearly shows not many people give the slightest shit about Tony Ferguson


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Cody actually released the video of him dropping TJ. Even with the shitty quality you can tell it's them lol..... 2 days before their fight wow.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Properly released to make sure no one focuses on the steroid comment.

Didn't he say it was a knockout though? that's defiantly only a knock down either way it just makes TAM look like bigger douche bags done a completely 180 in the buildup to this fight.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Off course nobody in TAM isn't 100% clean. Chad got striked with two years


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That knockdown was very Rashad/Machida ish.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What I don’t get is if TJ is some huge scum bag who was juicing and started others juicing and was kneeing people in the head and shit like that why’d he stay with TAM so long? Surely if he’s that bad he’d be kicked out. The whole TAM guys just come across like douchelords spouting random bullshit.

As far as the knockdown in sparring video. Who cares really? It’s a knockdown/knockout in training when guys shouldn’t be trying to KO each other.

In so many ways MMA is still just a carny combat sport.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What I don’t get is if TJ is some huge scum bag who was juicing and started others juicing and was kneeing people in the head and shit like that why’d he stay with TAM so long? Surely if he’s that bad he’d be kicked out. The whole TAM guys just come across like douchelords spouting random bullshit.


He had a title. Having a legit world champion in your gym makes money. Plain and simple, it was best for business.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Conor Mcregor, I mean obviously I get why they'd do it, but he hasn't fought in a year and was the double champ for a week.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

TJ looked like he was about to get back up, so he wasn't knocked out. Still though lolol.

Hendricks :mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

THE BOOGEYWOMAN IS COMING!!!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seneca said:


> Lol Conor Mcregor, I mean obviously I get why they'd do it, but he hasn't fought in a year and was the double champ for a week.













Money that's why.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How can Bisping call GSP a drug cheat? Wasn't Georges one of the guys who welcomed USADA?

Wish Bisping would pull his head out his ass. He's really hard to listen to.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LETS GO BABY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you can call GSP a lot of things, a drug cheat ain't one of them.

Phil Davis with another snooze fest tonight in Bellator.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

@Seneca You have TJ winning? Interesting. Would love to know how you see the fight playing out.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bisping calling GSP a fucking pussy is very laughable when his only title defense was agaisnt a 47 years old Henderson who destroyed the left side of his face


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man Rose looks so lifeless


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok you crazy bastards old Donnie needs your help. I have to bet and beside JJ, I legit have no idea who to bet on. Please help


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Ok you crazy bastards old Donnie needs your help. I have to bet and beside JJ, I legit have no idea who to bet on. Please help


I fancy Cody to stop T.J inside 3. Bisping by decision although i personally would not put a penny on my selections. Very tough card to predict this is


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No main events cancelled yet!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*GSP

Cody

Joanna
*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

GSP is my all time fav, but I wish he didnt come back. 

No shame in losing after your first fight in 4 years and in a higher weight class, but the timing of his retirement was almost perfect. He went out on top as a champion. I just dont see him going all 5 rounds, hes heavier, hes older and he didnt fight for 4 years. It would surprise me if he didnt gas in R3 or R4. 

No shame in losing...but hes fighting Bisping...Bisping could become the only guy to beat Anderson and GSP...thats just...nooo


Bisping R3 TKO

Cody Dec

Joanna Dec


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Thug - submission 

Cody - TKO

Bisping - decision*


I dunno, man, but I got a feeling in my bones about Thug. It's something about the way she's just purposefully no selling all the hype. Something about the way Joanna has been talking about her plan to retire undefeated (Ronda was doing something similar before her face met Holly's foot iirc). I don't think Joanna has fully focused on the threat Thug poses as she's all about equaling Ronda's record right now.

Decided to call it even though all sense says an easy Joanna win via decision or early TKO. I'll put it out there and say she'll have a moment of overconfidence that sees the fight go to the floor where Thug outmaneuvers her and gets the sub via RNC or armbar. 

I just don't see how Joanna can surprise her, while Thug only has surprise on her side. I'll probably feel very stupid for posting all this, but the bones feel what they feel.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Ok you crazy bastards old Donnie needs your help. I have to bet and beside JJ, I legit have no idea who to bet on. Please help


Hendricks is WASHED so look for garden-variety, roided up, Brazilian Borrachincha to murk him. 

Thompson is now a gun shy puss while Masvidal is the rightful Welterweight Champion that owned Maia.

GSP is a midge compared to Bisping and is another easy fight for him to further pad his record without actually fighting any of the top Middleweight contenders.

Go with god.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

We're on the same page, @Anark. 

I don't know what it is but I just don't think that fight is a foregone conclusion. I've been watching the embedded and Joanna is trying too hard. She gets super emotional at times too... 

I predicted Holly would kick Ronda's head off and I wouldn't be surprised if Rose pulls it off here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll go: 

Rose
Cody
GSP


All of these are incredibly hard to predict, tho. It could ether go ether way on all three title matches. Joanna might be the heavy favorite, but Rose is so composed and I'm expecting her to catch Joanna off guard and pick up the win. Cody is too good right now, and it'd be insane to bet against him after how he toyed with Cruz. The Bisbing/GSP fight is the one I'm torn on. On one hand I believe GSP to be the all around better fighter, but "Octagon rust" will surely be a big detriment whether he wants to admit it or not. Just look at how badly Jones looked against OSP.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm torn on all 3 big fights

I'd normally just say JJ but Rose has been so cold, I dunno if that's focus of she's broken but she definitely shouldn't be slept on. JJ is getting more & more arrogant however although I don't think she'll take her lightly. 

Cody KO or TJD pts, I don't think TJD stops him, but I am leaning more towards Cody if I'm honest although he does annoy me & I'd rather him lose

GSP Bisping feels like it's gonna be a snooze with GSP pts but I can see Bisping winning a scrap too but I am leaning towards GSP

If I HAD to choose

JJ
Cody
GSP


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I'll go:
> 
> Rose
> Cody
> ...


Rose was on the verge of tears after her face off with Joanna yesterday. She's also demonstrated horrible fight itelligence in the past.


That being said, I'm def not going to coutn her out, nothing is certain.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bisping may catch GSP but I don't even see that happening. Joana outclasses Rose and their fight is a foregone conclusion, BUT the betting odds atm don't give Rose's talent the respect it deserves.

The biggest, truest toss-up we'll probably ever see is Dillashaw v Garbrandt. I'll be pissed if one of these guys just gets flash KOed because this should be a classic. Impossible to tell who'll come out on top.



Jamaican said:


> I'm torn on all 3 big fights
> 
> I'd normally just say JJ but Rose has been so cold, I dunno if that's focus of she's broken but she definitely shouldn't be slept on. JJ is getting more & more arrogant however although I don't think she'll take her lightly.


It's a mistake to conflate outside composure with inside skill.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Really tough main card to call prime GSP would run through Bisping but it ain't prime GSP.

Defiantly going to put a bet on Rose to win by submission really good odds and imo it's her only shot at winning.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm only picking Bisping based off the belief that I tihkn he will catch him like he did Rockhold.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Rose by submission isn't really good odds at all. JJ has excellent defensive wrestling. It got her two victories over a 2 degree black belt - Rose is a blue belt. So is Michelle Waterson, if you're thinking about the slick submission she got over her - lack of skill made it seem really impressive. It was, but it's not enough to get one over Joanna.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I can only see a submission if she tries something slick, e.g flying armbar or some crazy Mighty Mouse shit. If Claudia/Andrade couldn't keep her down, Rose certainly isn't.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bisping unanimous decision 49-46
Dilliashaw decision
Rose 2nd round KO
Thompson 3rd KO
Hendricks decision
James Vick decision


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

GSP by decision (hoping: GSP by KO, as long as he unifies the belt)
Cody by TKO (hoping: TJ by whatever)
JJ by decision (hoping: Rose by submission, Joanna is unbearably cringy and I can't stand listening to her)
Wonderboy by KO (hoping: Masvidal by KO, I don't want Wonderboy vs. Woodley 3 in my life)


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Definitely excited for this card after seeing the weigh-ins. Joanna is a nutter. I mean that in the best possible way, don't hurt me, Miss Champion!

As much as I hate it, I think Bisping gets this one, maybe even by stoppage as the fight goes on and the champ pushes his trademark pace while Georges struggles with the size difference. Even if GSP is able to get Bisping down, I can't see him being able to keep him there. I know St Pierre's bread and butter was his MMA wrestling, but he was a smaller welterweight- particularly relative to the current crop- and he's dealing with a much bigger opponent in the former light heavyweight Bisping. The size and the 4 year layoff... my belief in Captain Canada is not high at all. The best thing about all this is that no matter who wins, they're facing Robert Whittaker in Perth on Feb 11, and you can bet your candy ass I'll be cage-side!

Garbrandt vs. Dillashaw is going to be a really high level fight. I think the match of styles has gotten a little lost in the Alpha Male drama. You've got two aggressive, powerful strikers who are capable on the ground as well. I think TJ has the edge if it goes there, but picking No Love to uppercut young Dilly's head into Section 111.

Joanna via murder. Rose's style will make things interesting if they get in any kind of grappling situation, but I can't see past The Boogeywoman backing Thug up to the cage and just teeing off relentlessly.

It really speaks to the depth of the card when hardly anyone is talking about Stephen Thompson vs. Jorge Masvidal. I don't know what to expect out of Wonderboy half the time, but I see Masvidal pushing the pace, allowing opportunities for Thompson to counter with some crazy shit, but ultimately I think Masvidal grinds it out with grappling and cage work for the UD.

Can't wait to see Borrachinha destroy Pigg Rigg.

It was only in doing my predictions league that I realised Mickey Gall was on the card. That should be a bright spot of the prelims.

The only potential stinker I see on the whole card is OSP vs. Anderson. And that's down to Beastin' 25/8 being a general shit show of a fighter.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh and Robert Whittaker is a TERRIBLE fight for GSP. Dude was able to nullify Romero's wrestling's with a stanky leg. GSP wants none of that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

AND WHAT A WAY TO START THE NIGHT !!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seneca said:


> AND WHAT A WAY TO START THE NIGHT !!!!


Sure was! Definitely not something you see land too often from a smaller fighter. Quite an overall card here honestly exciting night of fights!

Some things I'd add to the "Bisbing will best GSP crowd" (though Id rather GSP win), 1. even if GSP can get the considerably larger Bisbing down, Bisbing is one of UFC's best scramblers 2. GSP is always one to use his conditioning to wear down the opponent, well Bisbing has been sporting tremendous condition, seemingly always quite calm too.

Just cannot see past that and the ring rust. As is wrestling with gym shape and ring shape, there is a big difference between gym and Octagon shape. Wrestlers talk of how hard it is to take that first bump, that has to be compounded in the Octagon in that first live situation


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

OMFG New York!~!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitely seemed to be the right call to give Blades the win. Kick barely connected and didn't hit the temple or anything


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ear flick KO. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well that's good news, this is why instant replay is key


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

OS fucking P


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

To connect with that force after having to fend so many takedowns (and take some nasty gnp) from such an in-shape Anderson after just fighting in September.. hats off to OSP there


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The only potential stinker I see on the whole card is OSP vs. Anderson. And that's down to Beastin' 25/8 being a general shit show of a fighter.


Well, I was wrong on that one. Anderson tried his best to be his boring self, but what a highlight reel from OSP! Lovely stuff.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The more they replay that in real time with audio the worse it looks for Harris. Referee in his face screaming yet he throws the kick anyway.



Anark said:


> *Thug - submission
> 
> Cody - TKO
> 
> ...


I can definitely see Rose winning this. JJ is at that point where she's way too confident and doesn't necessarily take fights as seriously as she should and is focused on what winning means for her legacy. Fighters always lose when they get to that point.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

How the hell does Vick make lightweight?

light stoppage imo, Duffy was moving and 1 second left on the round.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, that's the prelims in the books. Besides the two fights that involved fuckery, pretty solid beginning to this stacked card!

I think Ramos vs. Zahabi has probably been the best all round fight so far, with the KOs from Ramos and OSP being two of the better finishes I've seen in a while.

Now, 5 fights, all of which I'm hyped for! Worth the PPV dollars this time, it's been a few months since I've felt that way. It's time!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*What an under card that has been, plenty of talking points. Just hope the main card doesn't disappoint.*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Been a while but I'm back! It's fight night fuckers :mark: :cheer


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderboy is way too slick. Love watching him fight (minus the second Woodley fight).


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Gordon Ramsey with that big pop!

It's great watching Wonderboy fight except for that loss to Woodley, ain't no way Dana giving him a title fight against Woodley again.

Paulo Costa looked great and all natty bro, Hendricks looked better than I thought looks like a midget compared to Costa though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

HOLY SHIT :mark :mark :mark :mark

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

HOOOOLLLYYYY SHITTT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:wtf


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, that was unbelievable . Good on Namajunas


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thug Rose!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow! well, whenever a fighter is talking about retiring before stepping into the octagon, that is always a high red flag. Still, WOW


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ronda Rousey syndrome.. 

THUG FN ROSE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Really surprised by that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It’s pretty much a guarantee that once a fighter starts talking about their opponents as part of their legacy as opposed to focusing on their opponent that they’re about to lose in spectacular fashion. Joanna paid the price of buying into her own hype too much and not focusing on what’s right in front of her.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Delighted for Rose. I said on here when the fight was made this was the most dangerous opponent Joanna has faced. Claudia and Andrade just walk forward in straight lines making it easy for Joanna to pick them off. Rose lightning quick but I did not see a stoppage like that coming, wow. Joannas attitude in the build up seemed a little off to me aswell, very much like the Ronda Holly and with the same outcome. Well done thug Rose :clap

Wonderboy looked great also. Shows how much respect he had for Woodleys power


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BornBad said:


> Ronda Rousey syndrome..
> 
> THUG FN ROSE


I wouldn't necessarily say that. Rousey believed she was a good striker until she went up against actual strikers and got ko'ed both times she did.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

This card has been fantastic since the early prelims. The next two are guaranteed to be fascinating too.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Amazing show


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, I really didn't know I cared so much until Joanna actually lost. It's put a damper on my night. Guess I was an even bigger JJ fan than I thought.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Sort of hoping for a double KO here.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

This could easily be FOTY.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:mark :mark :mark :mark

SNEK WINS BEST FUCKING EVENT EVER!!!!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Is this a UFC PPV or an episode of Bully Beatdown?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck! 

Something told me to put money on Rose. lmao 

Anyway, I told you guys I had a feeling. These champs start feeling themselves way too much at times. Fans too. This shit had been given me Ronda/Holm vibes from the moment it was announced...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, what a good recovery and come back by Dillashaw. He looked very rocky at the end of that first round, but he showed the heart of a champion to come back and win it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

This fairweather crowd can go fuck themselves.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What a wild event from the start with the spinning back elbow ko all the way down to the comeback here and GSP/Bisbing to go!

For the all-around craziness from fight one to now, this has been one hell of a card!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, now I'm convinced GSP's about to ruin my night and make me 0/3 in my title fight predictions.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

....Can there be a third title change?!?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This event is delivering big time. Gutted Cody lost though but it means we get Dom/TJ again and Cody fighting the winner of that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TJ called out DJ!!!!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Namajunas with the upset, I was surprised as shit!

Also, Garbrandt vs. Dillashaw was an intense fucking fight. Congratulations to TJ for getting the win. Hope we get Cruz vs Dillashaw II soon. If by any chance they happen to make the TJ vs. Demetrious Johnson fight happen though, I'm all for it. Too bad Cody lasted just one defense as a champion.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I bet $200 on each challenger tonight. So far I'm up $400!

Let's go GSP!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Anytime someone from Alpha Male gets KO’d I’m happy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cody looked so tense, His arms and upper body looked so stiff compared to the Cruz fight. Crazy that T.J was saved with the end of the round then recovered so quickly

Quality fucking card :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rose beating Joanna is the biggest upset in UFC history.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My boy TJ. :mark:

There's another video for Cody to release. Of him getting knocked the fuck out. Called that TJ would fuck him up last year. Mighty Mouse next plz.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

HOLY FUCK THIS CARD DELIVERED :mark

I was beginning to doubt GSP thinking he cultivated to much mass but then he just did that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn! :clap


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GSP looked awful. Bisping is awful.

Rockhold or Whittaker will comfortably fuck him up.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That was the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

OOOOH SHIT!!!! Man, if GSP is THAT good gassed, I can't wait until he gets his cardio under control. My goodness what a card tonight


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

GSP is defiantly going to have troubles defending the belt considering how fast he gassed.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This only further proves Bisping was, is and always will be an underwhelming fighter


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This guy Bisping is the walking definition of someone that fluked his way into a title reign. 

We knew the moment he faced someone that wasn't 50 YEARS OLD(still got his ass whooped), he'd lose. He's the only guy in the top 5 that would have lost this fight. Fuck out of here. Clown.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

GSP is the undisputed GOAT imo.

And God damn did this event deliver, 3 new champions, shocks all night. Incredible.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Bisping talked so much shit, desperately trying to make himself into a mega star during his brief time in the spotlight, but couldn't beat a man whom moved up in weight, whom he still outweighed, and hadn't fought in 4 years. Bruh still got choked out cold.

In this fight, one man is a good MMA fighter. The other is an elite level, all time great MMA fighter. Tonight, especially all things considered, we all saw the difference.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

great card.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

One of the best main cards I've seen. Big Rigg got destroyed, and all three title fights ended in shocking, dramatic fashion, with both the bantamweight and middleweight title fights being excellent action throughout.

Will we see Whittaker vs. GSP in Perth? I know GSP was a bit non-committal in the interview, but he also said at one of the press conferences that it was in his contract that he had to defend the belt if he won. I don't know if that was BS, and it seems like absolutely nothing is iron-clad in the UFC, but if GSP stayed at MW, surely facing another former WW in Whittaker would be a good thing for him, not having to deal with the size issue so much.

Exciting times! Great card, and excited to see the aftermath.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

> This guy Bisping is the walking definition of someone that fluked his way into a title reign


.

Taking a fight on 2 weeks notice and sparking the champion cold is no fluke. Jacare got offered the fight first and turned it down. Bisping is a fucking warrior and has more balls than most. The guy is fighting with one eye ffs. He would rather go out cold than quit tapping like a little bitch. Agreed he is limited talent wise but he deserves far more respect than what he gets. Whittaker and Woodley deal with GSP easily off tonight's evidence

Quality card. 3 new champions and 3 finishes. Exceeded expectations


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I feel like I say this every few months, but that may be my favourite card of all time. These cards seem to keep exceeding expectations.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> .
> 
> Taking a fight on 2 weeks notice and sparking the champion cold is no fluke. Jacare got offered the fight first and turned it down. Bisping is a fucking warrior and has more balls than most. The guy is fighting with one eye ffs. He would rather go out cold than quit tapping like a little bitch. Agreed he is limited talent wise but he deserves far more respect than what he gets. Whittaker and Woodley deal with GSP easily off tonight's evidence
> 
> Quality card. 3 new champions and 3 finishes. Exceeded expectations


Bisping lost but doesn’t deserve all the shit talk. He went out like a man. He had no business surviving as long as he did on that take down and he simply refused to tap out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Didnt predict that very well (horrible on undercard, 4/6 main card), but what a FUN card that was. 

It would seem that GSP is a heavy underdog vs Romero or Whittaker (esp. when Romero is such an athletic freak with olympic wrestling and Whittaker stuffed said wrestling and is known for KO ability), but with all the big fight experience GSP has and given this was just his first fight in years vs one of the biggest hearts and best scramblers in the UFC, GSP should get that cardio back. I think GSP can absolutely be a player in this mix. 

Even if he cannot be the very top of the evolved mountain, still in the mix for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

At first I was like.......








































Then I was like 


























Finally I was like 


















































*


FUCKING HISTORIC NIGHT*


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

If there was ever a song to describe tonight..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> .
> 
> Taking a fight on 2 weeks notice and sparking the champion cold is no fluke. Jacare got offered the fight first and turned it down. Bisping is a fucking warrior and has more balls than most. The guy is fighting with one eye ffs. He would rather go out cold than quit tapping like a little bitch.


Jacare was hurt.... Hell, Luke was hurt. And his father was in hospice.

I highly doubt Bisping, a former light heavyweight, feels good about being choked out by a welterweight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Haven't seen the past few pages, but guessing it's people trashing all over Bisping. He was fucking winning the fight before getting dropped FFS. Ive talked shit about him in the past with this title defences, but this guy has GOAT HEART and CARDIO. FUck off.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Predicted Rose, Dillishaw and Bisping. 2 out of 3 ain't bad.

Best UFC card in a really really long time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! HOLY FUCKING SHIT! HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Guys I just.....

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Gutted for Joanna. She looked off, but damn if Rose didn't come in and put her nuts on the table. Really want to see a rematch. Joanna deserves that for legitimizing 115 by herself. Just a bad night for her.

Cody had the fight! Just needed a few more seconds. TJ was done. Cody would have kept dropping bombs on him. Cody will be back though. He just got caught.

LOOOOOOL Bisping! That's what happens when you're not fighting a 46 year old man. That's what happens when your opponent knows you're coming. That's what happens when you pretend to be an elite level fighter talking shit from a desk hiding from legit top 10 fighters. When you finally have to back up all that BULLSHIT, you get the bitch choked out of you! Bisping, from now on, SHUT THE FUCK UP!

GSP, holy fuck! He moves up in GOAT conversation for changing weight and being out 4 years. Damn! I say if he can defend the 185 belt just once, he'll be number 1 GOAT. But if he decides to face Woodley, and regains the 170 belt, same thing. GOAT of GOATs.

What a night!

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still my GOAT 







:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Jeremy Johnson (Feb 15, 2016)

1) jon jones
2) gsp
3) fedor


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I would honestly be worried about Joanna going up to flyweight. 

I think she had been hurt badly in all of her title defenses...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> I would honestly be worried about Joanna going up to flyweight.
> 
> I think she had been hurt badly in all of her title defenses...


Yea me too, I mean if your getting dropped by Rose, then fuck. What would some of the bigger girls do?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jules said:


> Jacare was hurt.... Hell, Luke was hurt. And his father was in hospice.
> 
> I highly doubt Bisping, a former light heavyweight, feels good about being choked out by a welterweight.



This is the exact problem with the mindset towards Bisping. Jacare was hurt so he can turn down a fight no problems. Luke was hurt so he has got his excuse but when Bisping was legit hurt and had to have surgery he was ducking everybody and running scared. He has been fighting with one eye but never once has used it as a excuse. He fought a prime Dan Henderson. He went to Brazil and fought TrT Vitor. Fought a prime Rashad, Wanderlei, fought Rockhold when he did not have the strap but yet people still claim that he ducked guys like Romero. Its a laughable suggestion and if people could see past their blind hatred for the guy they would realise that

You do not need to like the guy, damm I live 10 miles from his hometown and sometimes I wish he would just shut the fuck up but surely he deserves more respect for what he has done in the sport


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Knuckles has been confirmed to be fighting for the belt :banderas


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Yea me too, I mean if your getting dropped by Rose, then fuck. What would some of the bigger girls do?


Seriously. 

She's fantastic but she has been hurt a lot... I'd love to see her fight Val but I'm not sure if her chin would hold up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Knuckles has been confirmed to be fighting for the belt :banderas


Was expecting him to enter into the ring.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jeremy Johnson said:


> 1) jon jones
> 2) gsp
> 3) fedor


Too many "odious" asterisks next to Jones for me. If he had not had this most recent turinibol thing, I'd say it was him.

Fedor, like Anderson, just got old and should hang the gloves up. Would have loved to see him in UFC vs Randy and Brock, but he still ruled PRIDE and.....well, everywhere else. I wouldn't argue him as GOAT had he retired the Werdum fight. We all know time catches all of us.

GSP, I was never really a fan. I like when he faced guys I hated. He made me a fan vs Condit and now vs Bisping. I won't argue against GSP too much after this.

I say it's still between Silva, Fedor, GSP and DJ. I won't put numbers to any of them as they are all different weight classes and eras. If only Jones could have kept his nose clean, who knows what number defense he'd be on had he not put so many roadblocks in front of HIMSELF.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

You hate Carlos Condit? 

Oh God. We can't be friends.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP surpassed them all on the GOAT list tonight IMO, even fi Jones didnt test postive I would ahve had him just ahead, but doesn't matter since he did. 


GSP is the GOAT IMO


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's definitely up there. 

I try to stay away from that discussion nowadays. Jon was always my pick but not since he started pissing ether....

It's between GSP and DJ. If GSP actually fights and beats Bobby Knuckles, it'll be undisputed in my eyes.

Side bar: I'd never noticed how beautiful Joanna is... Damn.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> GSP surpassed them all on the GOAT list tonight IMO, even if Jones didnt test postive I would have had him just ahead, but doesn't matter since he did.


Had Jones not tested positive and got that 1 year suspension, he could have realistically added 3 more defenses (1 fight every 4 months) to his resume. And you not only look at number of defenses, but former champions as well.

Shogun*
Rampage*
Lyoto*
Rashad*
Vitor*
Chael
Gus
Glover
DC*

* - Champions

Who else can say they defeated that many former champions who were still able to perform at their best? No one.

Now add in the Rumble fight we didn't get, a DC rematch and the OSP fight, in the year he was out. Jones would not only have the record, but a truly spectacular resume with legit championship calibre opponents.

............but that's all coulda, shoulda, woulda at this point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! HOLY FUCKING SHIT! HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
> 
> Guys I just.....
> 
> ...


:lmao

TJ fucked Cody up. Fuck out of here with excuses. He was knocked out cold.

GSP proved nothing beyond the fact that he can beat a mediocre middleweight. He has real tests ahead of him and I'd bet anything right now that the top three have their way with him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> TJ fucked Cody up. Fuck out of here with excuses. He was knocked out cold.


What excuse? Cody got caught clean and went to sleep. I admit that. But had he had 10 more seconds in the first round, he'd still be champion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHat about the fact that he took 4 years off and came back and looked for some moments the best he's ever been, and maybe the other top middleweights might beat him, maybe not. Give him the benefit of the doubt I say,


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What excuse? Cody got caught clean and went to sleep. I admit that. But had he had 10 more seconds in the first round, he'd still be champion.


Well the round ends when the bell sounds, if anything you should give more credit to TJ for his composure and coming back and executing shots.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just realized, with Joanna's loss, Ronda remains the WMMA GOAT!


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

GSP is the GOAT that clown Jon Jones sucks and if you where to look at the champions that Jones defeated they are all paper champs at best , just look at GSP record Matt Hughes , BJ Penn in his prime Jake Shields and Nick Diaz a true hall of fame opponents list


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Meh, I'll give you that, tongiht was the chance to tie her record and she didn't get it so it def hurts her case for most people.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- Thought Joanna would be champ forever 

- Oh, Mickey   

- :mark: TJP has reclaimed his throne :mark:

- I'd never seen GSP gassed before but wow, what a performance. I know it's a long shot but couldn't help thinking about that Anderson dream fight

:clap Props to Bisping :clap


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Meh, I'll give you that, tongiht was the chance to tie her record and she didn't get it so it def hurts her case for most people.


Even if she tied it, I'd still give it to Ronda. Her level of dominace over the level of competition her opponents brought blows Joanna's record away. IMHO :justsayin


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Well the round ends when the bell sounds, if anything you should give more credit to TJ for his composure and coming back and executing shots.


This is my take on the situation. For T.J to be rocked like that and compose himself so quickly then be so willing to get himself back in the pocket and trade is mightily fucking impressive. TAM have come out of this looking like a total set of cunts

Only just noticed Joanna tapped to strikes, dear o dear :surprise:. She really has come across as the big bully who got her comeuppance here


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Even if she tied it, I'd still give it to Ronda. Her level of dominace over the level of competition her opponents brought blows Joanna's record away. IMHO :justsayin


Ronda's level of competition wasn't even close to Joanna's imo, and being a GOAT is also how you deal with adversity and the second she faced some she couldn't have possibly fucking failed in the face of adversity harder than she did, in and out of the octagon. But that's just my requirement I guess


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

All 3 changed my goodness

THUG ROSEEEEEEEEE

So calm & lifeless throughout & then that happens


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

what a hell of a PPV.

I'm probably the only Garbrandt fan around so i'm a bit piss anyway


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

0 for 3 in title fights, GSP gased earlier than I thought, but I dont care.


HOLY SHIT³


GSP is the champ.
:swanson


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

At least Bisping went out like a champ

Man TJ in Cody's face at the end :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

BornBad said:


> what a hell of a PPV.
> 
> I'm probably the only Garbrandt fan around so i'm a bit piss anyway


Cody's my guy too. TJ showed great heart but if the first round was 10 seconds longer, Cody would still be champ, very fine margins. TJ though, so damn talented. TJ vs DJ pleaseeee.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fucking show! :mark:

LOVE Joanna, she's one of my favorite fighters, but goddamn it felt good seeing Rose pull off the upset. What an amazing moment. Her post-fight interview was beautiful as well, can't lie, got a little emotional there myself.  Oh & that call by DC was perfect; "THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE! THUG ROSE!"

TJ vs. Cody was just as intense as expected. Great, great fight. Hope to see them go at it again.

GSP vs. Bisping... Motherfuckin' GSP is back!!

<3 MMA


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

That post interview.. tHUG ROSE :mark


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Great card. Did not see the Rose win coming at all. 

As far as GSP goes. I dont think he looked like a guy who could be dominant at MW tbh. Bisping was arguably up on the scorecards and giving GSP a lot of trouble. Plus Mike having the belt in the first place flattered him imo, pretty obvious his reign was a very fragile one. He was never the top MW ability wise and has always had a major achillies heel in his lack of power and tendency to get caught on the feet. Georges likely knew this and considered it an easier fight to take than Woodley.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit what a fucking card. Thug Rose, give it up! Fuck me was that insane.


Irish Jet said:


> GSP proved nothing beyond the fact that he can beat a mediocre middleweight. He has real tests ahead of him and I'd bet anything right now that the top three have their way with him.


Yeah. Not to shit on Bisping because he's often overlooked and people don't even give him credit for being legitimately very good... but he's the kind of guy that they bring in to be punching bags for guys like GSP. During the second round I had the 'oh shit' realisation that gas tank would definitely be a factor, but yeah... Bisping was always outmatched, even against the smaller guy. That's why GSP was so comfortable out there.

TJ Dillashaw wasn't getting a lot off with the Lando-lite movement, but regardless, and even going into the fight, I was thinking about how it has to be acknowledged that this man is legitimately one of the finest talents to ever do this. He's extremely good, but the shine is dulled a little bit because he's in this weird menage a trois with these two other murderers, even with Cruz's feet currently being the medical equivalent of Kurt Angle's neck.

The fans have won in a big way. Strawweight title is HOT. Bantamweight title, HOT. Still a peeking possibility that GSP might save us from REIGN OF BOREDOM down at welterweight. Even if not, we'd have a unification with BOBBY KNUCKLES.

Wins all around. Wow wow wow.


Jaxx said:


> TJ vs DJ pleaseeee.


Oh yeah, that too. That's the only fight left for MM, and the only intriguing one to boot as TJ is actually a fighter that's on DJ's level. 

And also not to be one of those people but fuck it, MM's career needs a point of comparison. Because not to condescend but I'd be sincerely surprised if he manages to hang with Dillashaw for very long at all, because despite him fucking up all the flyweights left right and centre, it's never been apparent to me that any of them were ever particularly good.


DX-Superkick said:


> Even if she tied it, I'd still give it to Ronda. Her level of dominace over the level of competition her opponents brought blows Joanna's record away. IMHO :justsayin


There is sincerely no comparison to be made. Ronda Rousey's division was shallower than a fucking puddle. She's not a GOAT in the sense of being a skilled MMA fighter at all. Certainly in noteriety I guess, but please don't make the mistake of comparing her to actual legitimately skilled *mixed *martial artists.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> GSP by decision (hoping: GSP by KO, as long as he unifies the belt)
> Cody by TKO (hoping: TJ by whatever)
> JJ by decision (hoping: Rose by submission, Joanna is unbearably cringy and I can't stand listening to her)


Aahhhhhh, I'm a very happy man today. Cringe Joanna tapping to strikes :banderas



Swissblade said:


> Wonderboy by KO (hoping: Masvidal by KO, I don't want Wonderboy vs. Woodley 3 in my life)


Well, almost lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*For my money, that's the best UFC card ever. If for nothing more than the fact we got 3 new champions.

*I missed the first fight between Ramos & Zahabi but that spinning elbow KO was SICK.

*Caught the immediate aftermath of the Blaydes/Oliynyk fight, like the use of instant replay and the decision to award the fight to Blaydes. Saves Oliynyk from taking extra un-ndeeded damage.

*Was disappointed in Gall, felt he won the 2nd round 10-8 but arguably lost 1 & 3 10-8 too. Had high hopes for Gall with his wins over Punk & Northcutt, he's showed good business acumen to pick big money fights that were pretty much sure things. This is what happens when you don't come out to Hey Mickey.

*Fair play to OSP, feels like the guy fights every month. He's like Cowboy...but less of a fraud. Also, how did I only just notice that Corey Anderson sounds like "Coriander, son"

*Godbeer vs Harris was ridiculous. Correct decision and Harris deserves a suspension for that. He claims he didn't hear the referee, which I'm super skeptical about. Was such a blatant cheap shot and Godbeer probably wont be accurately compensated for it.

*Vick vs Duffy was the only fight where I kinda switched off. Neither of them particularly appealed to me and by that point I was flagging and waiting for the main card.

*Borrachinha is definitely on PED's right?! Fair play to Hendricks, he took one hell of a beating off a much bigger bloke. Borrachinha calling out Brunson is a fight I'd like to see too.

*Wonderboy does it again, another decision fight. He did well to completely nullify Masvidal (who needs a haircut, big time.) Not really sure what's next for Wonderboy but it'll almost certainly be a decision. As for Masvidal, I want to see him fight Bisping after their exchange of words this week, caught on camera by Embedded.

*First title fight, I'd picked Joanna like pretty much everyone else but had a little feeling for Rose. The way she stays so stoic and calm in these situations seemed like she was always in control but I just couldn't pick against the Boogeywoman, Joanna. Man, what a beaut of a fight! Was happy to be wrong on that one. Expected it to be a knock down, drag out decision for JJ.

*Then we moved onto Cody vs Dillashaw, using MMA math with them both going to decision with Cruz, I expected this to go to decision with Cody taking it. Wrong again! I've really got on this anti-Dillashaw bandwagon after hearing about the Chris Holdsworth situation so was really disappointed in the result but can't fault the performances. Fantastic back and forth brawl but a shame for the UFC & Cody. Cody has the makings of their next superstar, especially if he dominated for 5 rounds like Cruz and threw in some more dance moves, for clips to be shared all over social media. Post-fight I thought Cody was a little bitter, continually harping back to being "the better fighter" screamed of desperation to get the title back which is understandable but a little unpalatable. TJ came off well in the presser but he's so smarmy that I just can't get behind him.

*Then the main event, I'd picked GSP in another decision and was super happy to be right. I feared for GSP when I saw him heavy breathing after JOGGING TO THE OCTAGON. Then during the fight as he took Bisping down and Bisping got up at will, I thought it wasn't going to be his night. Then the work Bisping did from the guard, I was positive GSP was going to take the L. Then GSP rocks Bisping with like a minute left and begins a ground and pound with some vicious strikes. I'm continually looking at the clock thinking GSP was about to waste his gas tank and not get the finish and then Bisping rolls over and gives him his back. As soon as I saw that tight squeeze all my worries were gone, Bisping was sure to go out and GSP's return becomes a success and he lifts the title. I honestly think we would have got a double retirement if Bisping had won, now kinda glad (but not as glad as UFC) that we get these 2 stars for at least 1 more fight each. Post fight was disappointed not to see GSP but Bisping was an absolute class act. Mentioned the possibility of fighting in London in March but said he has a few things lined up next year. I guess Bisping has a few films lined up (queue Schaub saying "if you have one foot out, just leave man")*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Has Ronda cussed out Joann yet for saying she doesn't want to be compared to her?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Man, what an excellent card.

Namajunas winning might've been the highlight to me. Just unreal.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Best card of the year for me.

GSP looked great technically. His jab was on point and he was lighting Bisping up in the first round with it. However, the gas tank was not there and he started to visibly slow down. Good job for him he got that big left hook in and finished the fight otherwise i think Bisping was going to win that one.

I feel like people were under-estimating TJ before this fight. Yes, Cody is a great fighter and he was amazing against Cruz, but i feel people were somewhat over-rating his chances and under-estimating TJ's. I am glad TJ got the win and it sets up a lot of interesting possibilities going forward.

I like Joanna as a fighter and as a person when she is not trying to build up fights were her shit-talking, but although i expected her to win, i had a sneaky suspicion when the fight was about to start that Rose would get the upset. There was the vibe in the air to me and i can't explain why. Joanna has never been a quick starter, she needs time to figure out of her opponent's distance and timing. She never got there with Rose and Rose got her out of there before JJ could figure her out. Great performance from her


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Joanna has been annoying forever. Glad that she got knocked out. Thats what you get for being a complete try hard. Thug Rose is ill.

TJ got the W but if these two fights 10 times, they would trade the result all the time. I'm 100% sure that Cruz can get the title from TJ, but I know that he would lose to Cody. Styles makes fights. As a *huge *Cruz fan don't know how to feel about this. DJ got fucked. He was going to get fucked with either Cody or TJ but he is fucked lol. 

GSP is the man. No doubt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Has Ronda cussed out Joann yet for saying she doesn't want to be compared to her?


Why the fuck would anyone wanna be like her???? Joanna has already faced this loss 1000 times better than she has..


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Other things I forgot to mention:

My stream started quitting during Vick/Duffy so I called it a night and watched the rest of the card in the morning. Had a vivid and convincing nightmare that Rose was being #AndNew'd - woke up like :CENA, realised it was only a dream, then accidentally skipped forward in the recording and saw Dana about to put the belt around her waist
:CENA :CENA

Also: Bisping took like ten straight hideous elbows and hardly even seemed rattled. Anyone else stunned? What the fuck. Give it up for the guy.

Unrelated to this week's card but I completely forgot who T-Ferg beat to become champion. I think Vick is gonna be an interesting name up there decently soon.




Swissblade said:


> Well, almost lol


Oh yeah. It kinda bothered me how badly Masvidal straight up just fucking lost. I was expecting him way more in the pocket - did his corner forget what dirty boxing is or? Wonderboy just embarrassed him completely ffs.



just1988 said:


> *
> 
> 
> *Was disappointed in Gall, felt he won the 2nd round 10-8 but arguably lost 1 & 3 10-8 too. Had high hopes for Gall with his wins over Punk & Northcutt, he's showed good business acumen to pick big money fights that were pretty much sure things. This is what happens when you don't come out to Hey Mickey.
> *


No need to be disappointed in Mickey at ALL. He has the shortest pro-record in the company save for the women. He's doing so well for where he is, but where he is is not far along at all - he was just smart enough to talk himself into a fight with CM Punk when by all rights he should still be on regional cards. He's doing very well for himself.




Michael Myers said:


> I feel like people were under-estimating TJ before this fight. Yes, Cody is a great fighter and he was amazing against Cruz, but i feel people were somewhat over-rating his chances and under-estimating TJ's. I am glad TJ got the win and it sets up a lot of interesting possibilities going forward.


You are right. Which is why I'm going to stress what I said earlier. Please do not sleep on TJ! He is very legitimately one of the best to ever do it. That much has certainly been understated.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

samizayn said:


> No need to be disappointed in Mickey at ALL. He has the shortest pro-record in the company save for the women. He's doing so well for where he is, but where he is is not far along at all - he was just smart enough to talk himself into a fight with CM Punk when by all rights he should still be on regional cards. He's doing very well for himself.


*What I meant by disappointed by him was he was so thoughtful in picking those first 2 fights, I thought he would have given this fight more thought and picked somebody he could handle. Not only that but it wasn't against a name to boost his own brand or even on the main card. 

I'm guessing he just rushed into it because he wanted to fight at MSG*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well that mentality is the whole problem with the UFC these days, "only picking fights you think are guaranteed wins" or "boosting your brand". This is why guys like Vick or Usman can't even fight someone ranked. MMA becoming more and more like boxing. SO props to Gall for taking this fight, wasn't a CM Punk but wasn't a super high level guy either 


Gall's grappling is certainly high level, but he showed he's a long way off the top guys but that's ok cause he still young. If ref wasn't such an incompetent fuck he probs would have lost a lot worse


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow Rose smashing Joanna has got to be one of the most satisfying KO's of all time, That was such a big statement from her and you can see the improvements in her game in every fight now. I knew after she destroyed the Karate Hottie that she could end up pulling it off against Joanna and she did it in impressive fashion. That was the best moment of the night for me.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Cormier and Rogan is the WORST announcing team ever!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey @Anark, remember when you said I was dreaming with all those finishes.... :mj 

























































I picked a lot of finishes, just the wrong fighter :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Rose fights Gadelha/Andrade/Karolina/Joanna in her next fight, I will certainly be picking the challenger. 

I still can't believe Rose pulled that upset.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

As a big Joanna Jedrzejczyk fan she needed that loss. The success was going to her head and she was getting a bit unbearable.



Seneca said:


> Why the fuck would anyone wanna be like her???? Joanna has already faced this loss 1000 times better than she has..


As a person no one should, but she did accomplish a lot. 

Ronda did snap at Paige for picking Holm to beat her so Joanna saying she doesn’t want to be compared to her will rule Ronda up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Witnessing Cody & Joanna being humbled last night was so incredibly sweet & satisfying. I could of never have envisaged such a perfect back to back demolishing like that prior to the card. Bless you MMA gods for granting me such an orgasmic night. :banderas

217 might possibly be the greatest card I've ever experience live. It had knockouts, submissions, blood, titles changing hands, weird stoppages and a legend returning who possibly just solidified his status as the quint essential MMA GOAT. It also perfectly encapsulated exactly why I love this sport so much, all the drama and karma made it such a special night.

When both Rose and T.J won I kinda figured this was going to be GSP's night. But never did I imagine he'd do it in such emphatic and entertaining fashion. He truly went in there and ripped the title off Bisping's hands like a challenger should, I am in awe of his greatness. Working with Freddie Roach truly did wonders for his striking game, not that he was a poor striker before his sabbatical but you can clearly see he's sharpened up that department tenfold during his leave.

The UFC must be over the moon that GSP came back and blew the doors off like that cause now they don't have to rely so heavily on McGregor to bring in the revenue. Their golden Canadian goose is back and has revitalised a market that sorely needed an adrenaline shot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dana says this smashed 1 million buys, incredible if true.




I fucking LOVE IT when non-Conor cards do well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

To her detractors, at what point did Joanna "cross the line?" What did she say or do to become hated by several of you? This always happens and I just don't see what she did that was so unsettling and disrespectful.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It was the way Joanna conducted herself during TUF that really turned me off. Same goes for Cody, that show seems to really shine a light on what kind of person you're. I don't mind a bit of pantomime shtick to sell PPV's and generate TV ratings but some people are just genuine assholes and their antics this week only verified that for me. Hell, Cody was still acting like a dick during the post fight conference for some bizarre reason. They both just come across like bullies to me so I was extremely glad they got their comeuppance. Maybe they'll end up being better people now that they've had a little dose of humility.



cablegeddon said:


> Cormier and Rogan is the WORST announcing team ever!


Really? I love it when those two are paired up together, they're so jovial and boisterous, they seem to have great chemistry from what I can tell.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> To her detractors, at what point did Joanna "cross the line?" What did she say or do to become hated by several of you? This always happens and I just don't see what she did that was so unsettling and disrespectful.


Only thing that bothered me was when she started going on about retiring undefeated, shades of Ronda before UFC 193.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> To her detractors, at what point did Joanna "cross the line?" What did she say or do to become hated by several of you? This always happens and I just don't see what she did that was so unsettling and disrespectful.


To be real JJ comes off like a competitive dickhead come competition time, like Ronda. When you look at her telling Claudia to go back to the jungle, trying to say KK was fake for wanting to be the best, and calling Rose mentally unstable she just comes off like a competitive asshole. I don't hate her though, she's still a dope fighter I want to see fight. But I wasn't sad at all to see her lose


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Trash talking and everything is ok, but Joanna started to act like a douchebag 4 or 5 fights ago. It needs special douchebaggery to get annoyed by a success story from an unlikely country but she managed to pull it off with her 24/7 try hard antics.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joanna might be my all time second favorite women's fighter. (behind Gina of course) Young Julie Kedzie might top her, but that was for different reasons why I liked her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SHe will be back guys :mj2 



















In other news, Bisping says he wants to keep fighting, so is it possible we can actually get Romero/Bisping?? :mark: Or even the Rockhold trilogy fight in England, either fight would be amazing.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> To her detractors, at what point did Joanna "cross the line?" What did she say or do to become hated by several of you? This always happens and I just don't see what she did that was so unsettling and disrespectful.


She doesn't really bother me but she needed a reality check in the worst way. You could tell she was feeling herself a little too much this past week. She should've sat down and read Ryan Holiday's book for fuck's sake, lol. 

Honestly, I just wish these fighters would come up with their own personas. Conor was right when he said damn near everyone is trying to be like him. You don't have to be a trash talker to be a star in this sport. Just ask GSP.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

THese fighters wouldn't have to put on fake personas or take it over the top if that's not what the fuckign awful casuals demanded. They would then call her "boring:" and too "nice:" 


Like Brandon Swab would say - "SHES NOT A BIG ENOUGH DRAWLLL"


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JJ is still my CHAMPION. She's going to rip Rose's head off in the rematch. 

Bisping is NEVER fighting Yoel :lol I have a better chance of Dana giving me 2mil, than any of us have of seeing that fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> She doesn't really bother me but she needed a reality check in the worst way. You could tell she was feeling herself a little too much this past week. She should've sat down and read Ryan Holiday's book for fuck's sake, lol.
> 
> Honestly, I just wish these fighters would come up with their own personas. Conor was right when he said damn near everyone is trying to be like him. You don't have to be a trash talker to be a star in this sport. Just ask GSP.


What does that mean? Why can't people be confident in themselves. Everyone seems to hate winners and wanna see them fall I don't get it. She was as great a fighter as elite level men, talented as hell and was gaining a reputation. Suddenly people are simmering below the surface against her. Building and building and after last night they just.......

:gasm

....and I just don't see why.

Conor didn't invent trash talk or being loud. Ali, Mayweather, Tito and Sonnen were doing this way before Conor. It's just certain fans cling to him for dumb and petty reasons.



Seneca said:


> Only thing that bothered me was when she started going on about retiring undefeated, shades of Ronda before UFC 193.


But who doesn't want to retire undefeated? Love him or hate him, Floyd built an empire by getting the win 100% of the time. Why is preserving your record so disrespectful?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YEa no shit everyone wants to retire undefeated, but it was just a coincedence that they both lost in spectacular fashion after they kept going on an on about retiring undefeated.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not saying Conor started it all but his example has caused a shake up in how these fighters present themselves. It's perfectly fine to be confident in yourself but don't get so wrapped up in your ego that you disregard/look past your opponent. That's what Seneca is talking about. I doubt it bothers him that she wanted to remain undefeated but the fact that she was focused on that instead of the task at hand. 

In the end, I don't have an issue with her. She's fantastic in my eyes but I also see how some aspects of her "personality" rubbed some the wrong way.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Hey @Anark, remember when you said I was dreaming with all those finishes.... :mj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually thought of you when all the finishes were happening :lol Well, I couldn't remember who it was I repped but I remember thinking that my comment was going to come back and bite me on my arse. In fact, I hereby declare that my rep comment jinxed UFC 217 into greatness :armfold

Also, hark at all these fuckers coming in here claiming they 'had a feeling about Rose' after the event. Gotta put it out there before the fight or it don't count. Bow down to THE BONES. Although Thug was the only prediction I got right :lol.

What a weekend to be a fight fan. :sodone


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm still happy that JJ got her chin checked. She always got cut with something in her previous fights too. It was bound to happen with that chinnny.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Still feeling the adrenaline of 217, it was truly the greatest combat event I've ever seen :flair

If they do one of Bisping/Rockhold or Bisping/Yoel for the London fight night I know for sure that I'm going.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know why anyone in their right mind wants to see Bisping fight again. It's clear as day to me that he needs to retire ASAP before he ends up doing even more damage to his body & mind. I mean just look at the severe amount of punishment he took in the GSP, Hendo II and Silva fights, enough is enough already, it's time for the UFC and his coaches to step in before it's too late, he's too tough for his own good. Matching him up with Romero at this stage serves no purpose other than fulfilling some sick & twisted fantasy for his haters.

Poor OSP, he pulled off a spectacular walk-off knockout on the pre-lims and it has been completely eclipsed by the main card :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Cos I need to see Bisping (an absolute legend of the sport) fight live before he retires. Also, we'll be left with the London card being headlined by Jimi Manuwa :rock5

In all honesty, Romero is the big favourite if they fight but his cardio is garbage, I can definitely see a route for Bisping to win the fight in the later rounds (albeit against the odds) but it's not a forgone conclusion imo. 

I'd be just as happy watching Bisping fight Vitor Belfort at the O2 in London but there's a story with Romero/Rockhold that people wanna see.

These are selfish reason ofcourse :neymar


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dammit, Jaxx.












EDIT - 










:lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Wonderboy :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927303791363461120


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:Rollins

If i could have one friend from the UFC it would be Wonderboy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927303791363461120


:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Jesus Christ! His face! He didn't even break. He just went stone-faced!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Also, hark at all these fuckers coming in here claiming they 'had a feeling about Rose' after the event. Gotta put it out there before the fight or it don't count. Bow down to THE BONES. Although Thug was the only prediction I got right :lol.
> 
> What a weekend to be a fight fan. :sodone


Yeah, to counter that I'm going to brag in the other direction. I honest to goodness had no idea at all.

I, too, want to see Mike B retire. I can't even confidently give him a retirement can to squash.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that is the best save from a handshake snub that I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jeez talk about a veteran's card


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> It was the way Joanna conducted herself during TUF that really turned me off. Same goes for Cody, that show seems to really shine a light on what kind of person you're. I don't mind a bit of pantomime shtick to sell PPV's and generate TV ratings but some people are just genuine assholes and their antics this week only verified that for me. Hell, Cody was still acting like a dick during the post fight conference for some bizarre reason. They both just come across like bullies to me so I was extremely glad they got their comeuppance. Maybe they'll end up being better people now that they've had a little dose of humility.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I love it when those two are paired up together, they're so jovial and boisterous, they seem to have great chemistry from what I can tell.


yeah sorry, I was trying to enjoy the moment when Rose KO:ed Joanna but I got Cormier screaming "ROSE ROSE ROSE" instead....then I was trying to focus on the first round of GSP vs Bisping and all I got was Cormier spouting out how excited he was. 

Joe Rogan is a stand-up comedian with a fake made-up takewondo career so he shouldn't be involved in any shape or form...short midget with a big mouth...or like Sonnen put it: "hey you're just the comedian boy".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arlovski fighting again. Its just sad at this point. He was washed years and years ago but manged to put on a decent streak outside the UFC, return to the UFC and continue winning in a couple of classic fights and a couple of horrid snoozers. And now he cant buy a win. Damn I just checked and hes on a 5 fight losing streak with 4 finishes in that stretch. Pimp slapping Travis Browne feels like a lifetime ago.

Dodson is in a weird spot as well, he's a really exciting fighter but he's stuck on the prelims of non PPVs.

And on a different note is it a requirement of being an MMA fighter that they have to be stupid and/or ignorant? I mean in regards to trash talking, it seems like ever since Conor came along that suddenly every UFC fighter is trying to be Conor 2.0 and talk endless shit. You'd almost think Conor invented trash talking but its always been a part of combat sports. Always has. Did all these fighters seriously not know you can market yourself/your fights through talking trash and get more attention?

And a random note; it'd be crazy if Whittaker can beat GSP when they fight, and he's good enough to do so. But that would be one hell of a run when you consider he'd of beat Jacare, Yoel and GSP in a row. That'd be especially amazing considering he was a run of the mill WW who moved up a weight class and started wrecking fools and winning Titles.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And on a different note is it a requirement of being an MMA fighter that they have to be stupid and/or ignorant? I mean in regards to trash talking, it seems like ever since Conor came along that suddenly every UFC fighter is trying to be Conor 2.0 and talk endless shit. You'd almost think Conor invented trash talking but its always been a part of combat sports. Always has. Did all these fighters seriously not know you can market yourself/your fights through talking trash and get more attention?


Thats why my current favourite is Justin Gaethje. On that stupid trash talking shtick, even someone like Michael Johnson tried to that fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not everyone can talk trash, and not look like a fucking tool. I personally truly don't give a fuck, just wanna see amazing fighters put on amazing fights. I won't hate these fighters for trying to get more attention though, since that's supposedly what these "fans" demand, - trash talking > fights *sigh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Screw the title picture dammit I want to see GSP vs. Silva happen next 8*D:russo:evil

IMO Tyron Woodley and Robert Whittaker are incredibly difficult match ups for GSP so I wouldn't be shocked at all if he opted for Conor McGregor next. That's of course if Tony Ferguson doesn't spoil the party which I think is more than likely to happen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Schaub said that GSP is going to pull a Conor and go for Woodley next. 185 is too big for him, and Bisping was the least challenging road to a belt. Now if he can drop to 170 and face Woodley. If he wins, not only does he "make history" but he can set up a Donor fight at 170 as well.

If Whittaker was truly next they would have brought him in the cage for a face off. And since Whittaker is injured, GSP has a free pass to wait on things to line up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He should go down and fight Woodley for the 170 belt and if he wins. Go down to 155 and fight Conor for the 155 belt and become a three weight world champions... because *FUCK IT. *







The Conor/GSP fight will only happen if GSP beats Woodley and Conor beats Ferg, both massive IF's. GSP having the much better chance imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Darren Till vs Stephen Thompson February 24th :trips8

just seen that Wonderboy gif :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, that was quick. Kudos to Wonderboy for being willing to face Till in England.

BTW Dana White's also adamant about going into Boxing. He's working on getting a promoter's license. Cue Bob Arum rant in 3.....2.....1


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Seneca said:


> He should go down and fight Woodley for the 170 belt and if he wins. Go down to 155 and fight Conor for the 155 belt and become a three weight world champions... because *FUCK IT. *


I'd want to see that. GSP would wreck Conor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't believe for one second that GSP could make 155lbs without severely damaging his body. If that fight ever happens it'll be at Welterweight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonderboy/Till isn't confirmed at all 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928275786104295424


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's rumours circulating that Amanda Nunes vs. Cyborg might happen at 219. What a random match up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Frankie Edgar is out of UFC 218 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 





After 217, the injury gods are back FUCKCCKCKCKCK


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> There's rumours circulating that Amanda Nunes vs. Cyborg might happen at 219. What a random match up.


At what weight? Lol.

I guess UFC are trying to build female profiles by letting them go after multiple belts.

Sucks for Frankie, but it spares him a humbling from the Champ...:side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cub Swanson seems like the only choice, but Aldo just said hes interested on Twitter, but he just got finished lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Cub Swanson seems like the only choice, but Aldo just said hes interested on Twitter, but he just got finished lol.


I wouldn't be upset if Cub took the fight on short notice. But I wouldn't want it held against him too much, if he lost.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dom Cruz out with a broken arm. Yeah december was def too good to be true.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam Cruz 




217 was the peak.


Edit - Give Jon Lineker a call !!


Edit 2 - Sterling actually had his fight fall through as well....LET'S DO THE DAM THING


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eddie is a straight up Disney villain right now! And Lauren is just a vulture trying to pick the meat!

HEAD KICK!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

and that is why I don't get excited about fights until like 2 days out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> There's rumours circulating that Amanda Nunes vs. Cyborg might happen at 219. What a random match up.


Holm vs Cyborg negotiations dead in the water apparently


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lineker lost badly to TJ not too long ago. 

Sterling is the better replacement, honestly. 

Cub should take the Holloway fight but I don't see it going any different than the last time they fought. Aldo interests me a little even though he did just get murked....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

After the PPV of the year, Cruz and Edgar are out the same week 

Was too good to be true...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

BornBad said:


> After the PPV of the year, Cruz and Edgar are out the same week
> 
> Was too good to be true...


Is it just me or are fights getting cancelled way more often than they used to? dunno if USADA has just made the fighters less durable or something.


I automatically expect that any exciting fight that gets booked has a 50/50 chance of not happening now.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Swanson vs. Holloway plz. It'll be a fun scrap and refreshing to have a non-Aldo FW title fight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The Eraser killing it on the MMA hour right now, What a guy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GSP is the hero we don't deserve.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope y'all watched that fascinating special MMA Hour interview Ariel Helwani did with GSP. He's such an articulate, intelligent, humble, classy and philosophical guy, his outlook on the fight game is so cerebral and unique. It's incredibly hard not to like the guy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Loved how he talked about Conor fight too. For me the only fighter that I can put above the great Fedor Emelianenko. And I say this as a long time Nick Diaz fan who didn't 'enjoy' GSP for years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> Lineker lost badly to TJ not too long ago.
> 
> Sterling is the better replacement, honestly.
> 
> Cub should take the Holloway fight but I don't see it going any different than the last time they fought. Aldo interests me a little even though he did just get murked....


Lineker won his last fight and him vs Rivera should be amazing. Don't mind Sterling as well though


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For those of you who missed it....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I love Brandon Swabs's story on how he carried the book - "The Art Of War" everywhere. You can tell this guy is cerebral as fuck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> IMO Tyron Woodley and Robert Whittaker are incredibly difficult match ups for GSP


Totally agree with this. I thought GSP looked really poor Vs Bisping, Very slow and gassed really quick. He Took Bisping down twice and the first time Bisping got back up very easily, the second time Bisping lit GSP up big time from his back with elbows. The main thing that went in GSPS favour is the fact that to me Bisping looked horrendous. T Wood and Bobbie Knuckles would give GSP major problems imo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

When memes become reality :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bobby Knuckles would run circles around GSP.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good mix of veterans and up and comers in this card this weekend


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

@Seneca, why do you call him Brendan Swab? Lmao. Btw, I've never read that one.... 

Dustin's striking defense has always been super suspect to me. It's just a question of if Pettis pulls the trigger or not.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Shit, remember when Anthony Pettis was the superstar savior of the UFC leaping off the cage doing constant highlight reel moves etc.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's the shit.

He just needs to get his confidence back up. 

Anyway, Ariel says it looks like they're gonna do Max vs Aldo 2. I don't mind it. Aldo did win the first two rounds before Max caught em. On the other hand, it doesn't surprise me that the UFC passed over Cub. He's on the last fight of his contract and I'm positive he wanted more money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So this just happened:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929064171588804609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929059905729892352


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So this just happened:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929064171588804609
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929059905729892352


*What the....*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Would love to see Conor try that shit against Big John McCarthy and get ragdolled. What a cunt.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So stupid from Conor. Wonder if it goes back to Goddard humbling Conor during Artem Lobov's fight. Wonder what repercussions there'll be.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking ridiculous behaviour. Dude clearly thinks he has a aura of invincibility now, and the worst part is that it's probably true. He slapped a comission too.

ANd this video is way clearer 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929073502723874816


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WTF?! Surely he'll be fined and suspended like what happened with the Strikeforce Nashville Brawl. You can't just go shoving refs and other guys. I wonder what'll happen when he does get punished. Will it be like the bottle incident and the person handing down the punishment gets fired.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> @Seneca, why do you call him Brendan Swab? Lmao. Btw, I've never read that one....
> 
> Dustin's striking defense has always been super suspect to me. It's just a question of if Pettis pulls the trigger or not.


Because he cant pronounce other people's names for shit and get's upset when someone get's his name wrong lol. Plus hes a moron in general imo. 



Read that booK!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Urgh ffs the Anderson Silva fight is off now too?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Remember UFC 217 and how happy we all were? :mj2 





Don't know waht the substance was yet but if it's some stuff like he caught with the first time, then fuck him, another cheat


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing will happen to Conor other than Scott Coker sending him a bottle of the finest Whiskey as a thank you for bringing more attention to Bellator than he ever thought possible, Bellator can not do shit to him and you really think the Irish commission will do anything. Not a chance


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea highly unlikely anything happens


Comments online fro, his fanboys defending his actions just shows that they are by far the fucking worst fanbase ever.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

AS <<<<<<<


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope it can be put to bed now that Anderson Silva is a drug cheat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep pretty much, which only leaves GSP.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dammit USADA!

When is the USADA deal over? These guys are just ruining the sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea fuck USADA for catching cheaters.... They've done fucking stupid shit in the past (Machida suspension) but I'm all for it if it means cleaner sport.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Yea fuck USADA for catching cheaters.... They've done fucking stupid shit in the past (Machida suspension) but I'm all for it if it means cleaner sport.


It'll never be clean. "Everyone's on steroids!"

:side:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Silva is a fucking fraud that owes his entire career to performance enhancing drugs 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929105372589240321
Platinum Bless

Can't believe when I first seen him I disliked this man, doubt he gets into China on short notice though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mike Perry is a man!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor's actions at Bellator 187 are exactly why I've never been a fan of his. He wants to be the centre of attention all the time and thinks he's above the law. I hope the commission gives him a suspension and a hefty fine.

That Bellator Heavyweight tournament :bjpenn

Anderson Silva Y U DO DIS? :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Anderson Silva has ruined his legacy forever, what a moron.

And Conor becomes more and more unlikable with each passing day. I used to be a huge fan but starting with the Floyd buildup he’s just annoyed me more and more. He always has to be the centre of attention. And dribbling shit about how he’d beat Floyd in a boxing rematch is pathetic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929105372589240321
> Platinum Bless
> 
> Can't believe when I first seen him I disliked this man, doubt he gets into China on short notice though.


Do they cancel the card if main event falls through? Lol that card is awful


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It would suck for all these guys and fans to get screwed by 1 guy's test.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man how crazy would it be if Fedor ends up facing Rampage in Bellator's Heavyweight tournament? PRIDE represent brothers!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> It would suck for all these guys and fans to get screwed by 1 guy's test.


I wanna see Perry vs Kelvin more than Silva now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that China show is probably a bought show. If so, no way they cancel it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

to people more in the know, this is the card for an event im going to see ufc in sydney. thoughts?



> Main Card
> Fabricio Werdum vs Marcin Tybura
> Bec Rawlings vs Jessica-Rose Clark
> Tim Means vs. Belal Muhammad
> ...


I think there's some local talent on there. I'm pretty hyped as this will be my 1st UFC event live.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenny said:


> to people more in the know, this is the card for an event im going to see ufc in sydney. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's some local talent on there. I'm pretty hyped as this will be my 1st UFC event live.


Jessy Jess is second last fight? Cool, thought she'd be on prelims or somewhere lower at least. Big opportunity for her. She's really cool and will usually respond to you on Twitter if you mention her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kenny said:


> to people more in the know, this is the card for an event im going to see ufc in sydney. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's some local talent on there. I'm pretty hyped as this will be my 1st UFC event live.


It's a decent card for fight night, lacks star power, but that doesn't matter if the fights are amazing, which is usually the case whenever UFC seems to go to Australia/Auckland


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Seeing that card and knowing Mark Hunt was pulled because of what he said in a interview does anybody here think we will see Hunt fight again in the UFC


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WorldClass said:


> Seeing that card and knowing Mark Hunt was pulled because of what he said in a interview does anybody here think we will see Hunt fight again in the UFC


Depends on how lawsuit goes I think


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Holloway vs Aldo is official.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Incredible fight.










Lol if Aldo wins this then Frankie get's fucked


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I've probably been one of the biggest Conor nut huggers on this site but I can't consider myself a fan of that man anymore after last night's actions. Absolutely disgraceful. He accumulated too much wealth and fame in too short a time frame and now it's coming to a head. Could be the beginning of a sad decline. Textbook cokehead behaviour.

Anderson is probably thanking the MMA gods that it's taking some of the spotlight off his flagging. Since I said that Jones took himself out of GOAT contention with the second failed test, I've got to apply the same standards to Silva. It's a three horse race between DJ, Fedor and GSP now as far as I'm concerned.

Speaking of which, nothing would make me happier than seeing Fedor win this Bellator tournament, although I'm leaning towards Mittrione. Bader or King Mo could surprise some people too though.

Part of me wants Chael to win though, as unlikely as it is. Imagine the shit talking he'd do for the rest of his life if he won. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This tournament doesn't excite me at all. But it's pretty open though, only one result seems certain and that's Fedor getting knocked out again............. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If what Chael says is true, then wow! It could really come down to having a license.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbY1YCXBoJU


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/cono...fight-with-tony-ferguson-does-not-excite-him/

:duck


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/11...telum-targeted-as-new-ufc-shanghai-main-event

Not even a 30 day suspension after the GSP fight?. Crazy if it happens


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Not even a 30 day suspension after the GSP fight?. Crazy if it happens


Ridiculous. I know that if you get KO'ed you can't take a fight until they clear you. But does that extend to getting choked out too? Either way, I'd say no to that fight.



BornBad said:


> *Conor's being an ass*


Well fucking hell!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bisping is a mad man. No need to fight so quickly. Rest up and fight your last fight in London. What a warrior though.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know about that. 

He took a lot of elbows...


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Buhh Buhh Bisping still is a pussy isn't he?????????
















This guys is fucking nuts and I love it


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's obviously still concussed to take that fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea I think Kelvin lights him up on the feet. 


Mike Perry seems the safer option


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So it's confirmed GSP broke Bisping brain in two


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Honestly, I'm still holding out hope that we'll see GSP vs. Anderson Silva.

I know circumstances are different and the hype isn't really there anymore after everything that's happened but still. It's like wanting to see Taker vs. Sting even though both are past their primes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Yea I think Kelvin lights him up on the feet.
> 
> Mike Perry seems the safer option


I think that Bisping is hurt and shouldn't be near a cage, let alone IN one. Add in the fact that Gas caught Weidman flush early in the first, I see it being a bad night for Bisping as he is now.

Mike Perry is the even match up because it would be two 70's playing at being 85ers. :draper2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Great card so far today! Hill and Ansaroff just had a crazy battle, and Strickland vs. McGee and Collier vs. Fortuna being quality fights as well. Big finish from Karl Roberson too, showed he had a ground game.

Super Sage up next, and Dodson vs. Moraes, Lauzon vs. Guida, Brown vs. Sanchez and Poirier vs. Pettis still to come, this is crazy stacked for a FS1 Fight Night.










Waiting on an official announcement from the UFC, but the Bisping news is crazy if true. Respect.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sage's post fight speech. This kid is a gem :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tit Slip!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Insanity, but then again last time he took a fight on short notice....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Insanity, but then again last time he took a fight on short notice....


That was a situation where he had nothing to lose. This fight is high risk, very little reward. But it saves a card so he'll be a hero....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not saying in Octagon miles that Joe Lauzon is a spring chicken, but figured with all the miles and wars from Clay Guida, guy was done. Nice combo/finish albeit that was a BRUTAL late stoppage it seemed (albeit Lauzon is known for his subs)


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think the UFC should of allowed this even if they wanted their card saved they should put fighters health first he shouldn't be in the octagon this quickly after being finished, and doesn't look good with the current Mark Hunt situation.

If Bisping was healthy I would defiantly favor him in this fight should have just let Perry save the card even if it wasn't going to generate as much buzz. Hope Bisping gets a quick knockout for his health sake.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Hope Bisping gets a quick knockout


I too hope Bisping gets knocked out quickly. :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

First knockout win for Guida since 2008, right when I fucking bet on Joe Lauzon :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

can't remember the last time I was impressed by a Clay Guida performance. Anthony Pettis???


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Say what you want about Bisping but he’s getting right back on the horse.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED, THEY CUT IT OUT RIGHT BEFORE MATT BROWN KNOCKED OUT SANCHEZ.. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

UFC with those Kevin Dunn-esque camera transitions.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus christ that elbow was vicious.................. my god


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my word! What an elbow from Brown!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Diego's brain must be mush by now. Surprised he can even speak coherently anymore. 

That elbow was fucking nasty. lel at the camera glitch tho


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty exciting back and forth ME. Though god MMA gets dull when wrestlers just bury their head in someone’s chest and slowly drag them down.

Sucks to see how much Showtime struggles thesedays. He should honestly think about retirement or leaving the UFC.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sucks that it had to end that way. Such a fun fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

2nd Round was round of the year for me...... good god


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

2 great cards in a row. 

They've managed to patch up the loss of Anderson and Edgar remarkably well too.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

A very good and bloody fight night.. very happy about the card. 


Even if he's with TAM now Sage is probably the most overated dude of the last three years


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929609255241396224


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> A very good and bloody fight night.. very happy about the card.
> 
> 
> Even if he's with TAM now Sage is probably the most overated dude of the last three years


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, Sage looked really good out there! Fought like a pro fighter.










This looks like a dreary fucking card. Straya fighters better step up.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Did that elbow shatter the space/time continuum and fuck up the cameras?

Rarely do I wince when I see a strike, but that.. holy fucking shitbubbles.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy mother of God! That HELLBOW from The Immortal Matt Brown! After that KO, BOTH men should retire!

Great fight between Dustin and Pettis! Dustin killed with those slicing and dicing elbows! These guys really put on a show. I love Dustin going right to the matchmaker and demanding the Alvarez/Gaethje winner.

So where does Pettis go from here?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*To the hospital :uhoh

Good show. Brutal main event. Albini putting more effort into his stupid diaper trunks than getting the gift wrapped KO against Arlovski was embarrassing. Really not a fan of Felder on commentary. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sanchez, Pettis and Arlovski should all retire.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Since Pettis' is past his prime and Woodley dealing with stuff from outside of fighting, the honour and leadership of Roufusport goes to CM Punk. Bless.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> Andy Ryan says promotion should take some blame for Conor McGregor’s antics at Bellator 187
> 
> Andy Ryan had a front row seat to all of the madness that unfolded with Conor McGregor at Bellator 187 in Dublin on Friday night.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/11...87.412148485.1510550339-1083753326.1510550339


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sanchez, Pettis and Arlovski should all retire.


Pettis isn't gettign KO everyg fight like Sanchez is. He just put on an amazing fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sanchez is 3-12 in his last 15 fights IMO. (a legit 6-9, but I thought he got 3 gift decisions in there).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> Sanchez is 3-12 in his last 15 fights IMO. (a legit 6-9, but I thought he got 3 gift decisions in there).


Which ones??

















In ither news - Mackenzie Dern signs with Invicta FC

Good to see her moving up slowly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully MacKenzie continues to develop as an MMA fighter.



Seneca said:


> Pettis isn't gettign KO everyg fight like Sanchez is. He just put on an amazing fight


True, but he lost that amazing fight like lost most of his recent fights and at this point is just another former Champ that's not even remotely relevant to the Title picture and is so far removed from his best days.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't think a fighter should retire jsut because they aren't a title contender anymore, plus he's only 30.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Saw a debate on Facebook about whether or not Diego Sanchez is HOF worthy. My initial reaction was "of course" until I remembered that UFC haven't watered down the prestige of their HOF like WWE has and actually reserve HOF spots for truly deserving fighters. Diego's undoubtedly been a part of some of the greatest wars the sport has ever seen but do his accomplishments warrant a HOF spot?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Saw a debate on Facebook about whether or not Diego Sanchez is HOF worthy. My initial reaction was "of course" until I remembered that UFC haven't watered down the prestige of their HOF like WWE has and actually reserve HOF spots for truly deserving fighters. Diego's undoubtedly been a part of some of the greatest wars the sport has ever seen but do his accomplishments warrant a HOF spot?


I think a fair catch all would be to induct the season 1 TUF cast. Without them, there would be no UFC and that's a fact. We all know that Leben, Kos, Diego, KenFlo and Bonnar aren't getting in on their own. But as a major show of respect for getting us all here, throw them in together.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sanchez, Pettis and Arlovski should all retire.


Though I feel like Pettis was absolutely in form for that fight. He has a tendency to get outgrappled. One time he armbarred Bendo from guard (lol) but as a rule he's the guy that won't like being grappled with, and I feel like Poirer came out knowing that.

I think he's a young guy and gets by fairly well on his striking/what defensive grappling he does have. But I don't think it's accurate to say this is a sign of some massive downward spiral.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How on God's green Earth has Bisping been cleared to fight in China? This seems incredibly reckless to me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> How on God's green Earth has Bisping been cleared to fight in China? This seems incredibly reckless to me.


I don't even like the guy and I think it's fucked up. Maybe China doesn't care.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> How on God's green Earth has Bisping been cleared to fight in China? This seems incredibly reckless to me.


Yup, apparently he plans to do this fight, then retire in March on the England card (I'm assuming against Yoel). Gastelum is undersized for the weight class but tougher than hell. Picked him to beat Silva and wouldn't be surprised at all if he beats Mike. Big respect to Bisping for stepping up but it mightn't have been the wisest of moves.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woah, Mike really wants to go out with a bang doesn't he. Gastelum and Gay Jesus back to back 

:hutz


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So Jack Swagger signs with Bellator 

:what?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Yoel may legitimately end Bisping's life in the octagon. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Yoel may legitimately end Bisping's life in the octagon. :lol





Spoiler: A possible preview of Mike's swansong


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Spoiler: A possible preview of Mike's swansong


It's also possible that Mike survives the initial storm and his cardio sees him get the decision like Whitaker did. I'd be very skeptical of Bisping seeing the end of the second round with Yoel though.

"I see you soon! Boy!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Though I feel like Pettis was absolutely in form for that fight. He has a tendency to get outgrappled. One time he armbarred Bendo from guard (lol) but as a rule he's the guy that won't like being grappled with, and I feel like Poirer came out knowing that.
> 
> I think he's a young guy and gets by fairly well on his striking/what defensive grappling he does have. But I don't think it's accurate to say this is a sign of some massive downward spiral.


He's an almost different fighter outside of those black lines and when he's near the cage he just hates any sort of pressure these days. 

















Also I struggle to see how some people here will go as far as to say Bisping will die against Yoel, I know not it's not literal but still, have you seen Hendo's knockout of Bisping or when Trt Vitor literally took out his eye? This guy's durability is amazing, and if anything this short notice fight against Kelvin after that loss to GSP is way more dangerous from a health perspective


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Bisping's tough as they come. Not disputing that. Yoel is a freaking monster though. And he'll have bad intentions going into that fight if it happens. Bisping's best shot would be to try to bring it to a decision.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, that's true Yoel will be extra aggressive going into that fight... I will still pick Bisping by decision though should they fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> *It's also possible that Mike survives the initial storm and his cardio sees him get the decision like Whitaker did*. I'd be very skeptical of Bisping seeing the end of the second round with Yoel though.
> 
> "I see you soon! Boy!"


That's what I am hoping for. I do feel like IF Mike can survive the early rounds his cardio might be too much for Yoel to deal with. The problem is he's been consuming so much damage and getting tagged so often in recent fights that I am beginning to think he's on the verge of being shot. Silva, GSP and Hendo all dropped him pretty hard in their fights and they aren't exactly spring chickens themselves. I thought for sure he was going to hang them up after the GSP fight.

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Kelvin lit him up pretty badly in their fight. He's a fast, explosive and powerful striker who's been able to carry his power up to Middleweight no problem. He's just too small to compete with the elite big grapplers in the division.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I just saw that Jack Swagger signed with Bellator, and honestly, I think he will do well.

Much like Brock Lesnar, he has collegiate wrestling experience.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> I just saw that Jack Swagger signed with Bellator, and honestly, I think he will do well.
> 
> Much like Brock Lesnar, he has collegiate wrestling experience.


I hope you're right. His amateur credentials are legit. It all depends on whether he can take a punch or not though. That's also the biggest mystery factor I think of when I wonder how Kurt Angle would have done in MMA.

If Jack has a decent chin, he could be quite successful.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Always wanted to see Swagger in MMA, so will be interesting to see how he does. If he's successful, him and Cain Velasquez will meet again in UFC.



Jordan B Peterson said:


> Saw a debate on Facebook about whether or not Diego Sanchez is HOF worthy. My initial reaction was "of course" until I remembered that UFC haven't watered down the prestige of their HOF like WWE has and actually reserve HOF spots for truly deserving fighters. Diego's undoubtedly been a part of some of the greatest wars the sport has ever seen but do his accomplishments warrant a HOF spot?


Maybe he should go into the WWE HOF as without him, there'd be no Yes phenomenon in WWE for Daniel Bryan :draper2


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Nightrow said:


> Maybe he should go into the WWE HOF as without him, there'd be no Yes phenomenon in WWE for Daniel Bryan :draper2


They might have to induct him in a few years if they keep up this racket of inducting about 500 people a year.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Did Swagger specify a weight class?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Did Swagger specify a weight class?


He's competing as a Heavyweight.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Poirier vs. Pettis was a great main event. Entertaining stuff from both men. I have never seen a tripod sweep like the one Pettis pulled from his back at one point in the fight. That was pretty sick. Props to Porier for fighting in the ground and getting the win with one of the toughest bottom grapplers in the UFC.

As for people calling for Pettis retirement; I don't think that Pettis should retire at all. Yeah, the guy hasn't had the best results in a while, but it might be because a guy like Pettis who has being in the sport for so long, all of his shortcomings and weaknesses are already on the radar of his possible opponents. I hope he bounce back from this freaky loss, the man still got it.

I'd say that the surprise of the card for me was Clay Guida finishing Joe Lauzon. I really didn't payed much attention to Guida's career in all this time, but is undeniable the man is beloved by the fans, is a LW legend and has earned his stripes in the UFC. I hope we don't see the last of him in the octagon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't get the cries for Pettis to retire. Wrestling has always been a big weakness of his and he's only 30 years old for Christ Sakes. Maybe a change in camp is what he needs the most. I don't know, perhaps somewhere like American Top Team might be beneficial?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pettis looked great against Jim Miller and was competitive that entire bout. Calls for him to retire are ridiculous


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

without looking it up, what do you think Anthony's UFC record is?

I was really surprised when I looked it up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> without looking it up, what do you think Anthony's UFC record is?
> 
> I was really surprised when I looked it up.


I looked it up and damn. That's sad...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Is this Swagger guy any good, legit background? First I've heard of this guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I now have a legit excuse to completely miss MANIA if Swagger does indeed plan to debut in April of next year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TCE said:


> Is this Swagger guy any good, legit background? First I've heard of this guy.


No fights I think, maybe has a collegiete wrestling background, not sure.






Swagger vs Lashley boyyyyyyy


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Since Pettis' is past his prime and Woodley dealing with stuff from outside of fighting, the honour and leadership of Roufusport goes to CM Punk. Bless.


I would still pay some money for watch Pettis sparring with CM " Running Punch" Punk in Duke gym. 

Must be worth to watvh


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I know Pettis came up with Duke but it's time. 

He needs someone that'll help him figure out pressure fighters. Outside of the RDA fight, it's not like he has been dominated. You'd think he was getting slept in the 1st round with this retirement talk....


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

God damn I want to see Werdum vs Stipe 2...if Werdum beats Stipe he should be considered the greatest heavyweight of all time. Who else knees Mark Hunt in the face after 25 minutes of punishment? Who else strangles a cocky Cain after 1 minute in Mexico city?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh shit the KO from the last episode of TUF :surprise:

So many finishes this season. Who knew 125'ers could be so damn vicious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So who do you all favour to win the Heavyweight tournament? Right now my money is on Roy Nelson. Ryan Bader is probably my pick for the dark horse.

I hope Bellator book Fedor vs. Rampage for the first round while they've got the opportunity to do so. That match up has always been a dream fight of mines.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Picking Mitrione.

Can't decide who I'm rooting for though. Can't pick between Chael, Fedor and Rampage.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Only two of those guys are non UFC.

It's hard to pick as I haven't seen the brackets. I say that Mitrione and Mir are safe bets. Mitrione has size and youth. Mir has experience and ability. Plus Mir won't have to worry about USADA, so you know he'll be able to eat as much kangaroo meat as possible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Early pick for me is Matt


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rumours swirling around that Tyron Woodley might headline UFC 219. I am hoping it'll be against Nick Diaz :garrett


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Rumours swirling around that Tyron Woodley might headline UFC 219. I am hoping it'll be against Nick Diaz :garrett












:hmmm Maybe he is fighting the other Diaz as he is starting a fight camp and I can't see him fighting many other people that ain't Conor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor - "Im gay"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :hmmm Maybe he is fighting the other Diaz as he is starting a fight camp and I can't see him fighting many other people that ain't Conor.


Even better









I wonder if the UFC would be brazen enough to book Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz for 219 now that Conor McGregor has fucked himself out of competing at that event? :hmm:

In all honesty I don't really care for Tyron Woodley vs. Nate Diaz but it will be hilarious to see the reactions online IF that fight gets made. A Nick Diaz fight wouldn't bother me so much since Woodley has defended his title back to back and the division doesn't really have a clear contender at the moment.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Roy Nelson vs Matt Mitrione second fight of GRAND PRIX


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I love Nick Diaz, I don't hate Woodley and still I think it would be wrong to let Nick get a shot at Woodley. I know 170 only has Robbie right now, with Colby and RDA in the wings, but Nick is just too far out of the spectrum to get a title shot. I say give Nick a Fight Night to get him into the cage and get the Diaz name back out there. If he can beat a couple guys, then I'm all for him getting a title shot. And it's not like money won't be made, the Diaz Bros. stock has only risen in the last couple years.

Now if Nate gets a 170 title shot, I'd be less hesitant as he's faught more recently. If Nate came back and beat Colby, I'd give him Woodley.

It's so funny that in a UFC that's turned inside out by weight cutting, USADA and "money fights," the Diaz Bros are there to possibly right the ship in multiple divisions.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

To be honest Woodley did just defend the title back to back to back against two legit #1 contenders. Plus in the aftermath a new clear contender hasn't arose yet to fill the void. I'll allow it since the UFC is in desperate need of a marquee name to headline 219.

I mean I suppose you could give Colby Covington a title shot but I feel like that fight will be much bigger down the road IF both guys keep on winning.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm 100% behind Woodley/Nick and Ferguson/Nate headlining 219. Khabib/Barboza, Rivera/TBA and Condit/Magny supoorting. And my gal Cynthia Calvilo headlining the prelims.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> I'm 100% behind Woodley/Nick and Ferguson/Nate headlining 219. Khabib/Barboza, Rivera/TBA and Condit/Magny supoorting. And my gal Cynthia Calvilo headlining the prelims.


That would be a sick card. :krillin3 

And maybe you could have Jimmie Rivera face Aljamain Sterling since those two have some beef.

BTW have the Diaz brothers ever fought on the same UFC card before? I want to say they're not keen on that idea.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nate doesn't want to fight on the same card as his brother (said so publically), so the chances of seing them both return at 219 are slim.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I love Nick Diaz, I don't hate Woodley and still I think it would be wrong to let Nick get a shot at Woodley. I know 170 only has Robbie right now, with Colby and RDA in the wings, but Nick is just too far out of the spectrum to get a title shot. I say give Nick a Fight Night to get him into the cage and get the Diaz name back out there. If he can beat a couple guys, then I'm all for him getting a title shot. And it's not like money won't be made, the Diaz Bros. stock has only risen in the last couple years.
> 
> Now if Nate gets a 170 title shot, I'd be less hesitant as he's faught more recently. If Nate came back and beat Colby, I'd give him Woodley.
> 
> It's so funny that in a UFC that's turned inside out by weight cutting, USADA and "money fights," the Diaz Bros are there to possibly right the ship in multiple divisions.


It's fucking blasphemy Nick Diaz is even considered for a title shot lol. Hasn't WON a fight in 6 years. Personally don't give a shit if it will be a draw. 




Give to to Colby or Darren Till.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't think they have and you're right, I'm sure I read somewhere that they prefer not to for some reason.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Darren Till is nowhere near ready for a title shot. He's still a raw prospect at this stage.

I wonder if it would be possible for Stipe Miocic to defend at 219 :hmm: I know he's had contract issues but in this case perhaps the UFC might cave in since they're in dire need of a title fight. IF Werdum has another quick submission victory this weekend I wouldn't be opposed to a rematch.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> I wonder if the UFC would be brazen enough to book Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz for 219 now that Conor McGregor has fucked himself out of competing at that event?


If i was Tony i'll say " fuck that shit buddy i'm the Interim Champion and my next fight will be for the unfication "


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Do any of you think Conor will be stripped of his title and rank for any of this?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Darren Till is nowhere near ready for a title shot. He's still a raw prospect at this stage.
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible for Stipe Miocic to defend at 219 :hmm: I know he's had contract issues but in this case perhaps the UFC might cave in since they're in dire need of a title fight. IF Werdum has another quick submission victory this weekend I wouldn't be opposed to a rematch.


I was just throwing names out there, cause everyone in top 10 is more deserving of that fight than Nick. And I'm a fan of Nick Diaz
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930638816825757697

LOOOL The person who's never won a fight at Welterweight fights for the title. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaaahahhhhahaahahahah


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930644387876438016
So is it Nick or Nate fighting Woodley? 

I don't care, I wanna see this fight be it Nick or Nate. Woodley has been calling for a big money fight for a long time and I think he deserves it after 3 title defenses against legit contenders. Lawler/RDA was supposed to be next in line anyway and they fight just before 219 so why not let Woodley have this fight. Lawler/RDA will still get their shot in good time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There was nothing about Nick Diaz fight. That was just someone here mentioning him.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Woodley is an absolute nightmare match up for Nate. If this fight gets made, it won't even be close.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Isn't Nick not telling USADA about his whereabouts lol? Doubt it's him. 

Hasn't Nate learned from his last run at WW? Dude is gonna get ragdolled. With that being said it's fucking great to have a Diaz back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dont know if its been mentioned but Anderson Silva's statement after failing his drug test is so stupid. Just playing dumb and going on about Gods plan. Why can these cheating bastards never just admit it, they'd actually be better off admitting it. No one ever buys these bullshit excuses anyway. Own up to it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Nate would be a damn fool to take that fight.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think anyone taking a title fight is a fool.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't think of many worse opponents for Nate then Woodley

Also I don't get why people are complaining it's not like Woodley went straight to money fighting he has defended his belt 3 times in 1 year he deserves a money fight and a chance to get on Dana and the crowd's good graces by being given an easy fight, the only way I can seen Nate winning is if Woodley taking a stupid risk which is the opposite of his title defenses so far.

The hype if Nate somehow won though with the possibilities of GSP or Conor McGregor fighting him it would completely fuck the another division though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man, imagine if Nate Diaz actually ended up winning the Welterweight title :banderas

Joe Rogan's mentioned quite a few times on his podcast that Tyron Woodley's been dealing with a serious shoulder injury. In fact, I believe he said it's the same one that fucked up Cain Velasquez's career. :hmm:

IF Nate wins I guarantee you they'll fast track that third Conor McGregor fight for the summer. No way will WME-IMG pass up the opportunity of Conor possibly winning a third title.

BTW regarding the Cyborg vs. Holly Holm deal collapsing, why don't they just make Amanda Nunes vs. Holm instead? I mean it's not like Bantamweight has a clear contender at the moment. That makes more sense to me than conjuring up a random Champion vs. Champion match up out of the blue.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nate isn't winning against Tyron tho. The Champ would wrestle fuck my lil ninja.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Nate isn't winning against Tyron tho. The Champ would wrestle fuck my lil ninja.


Let me just dream for one moment dammit :mj2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Let me just dream for one moment dammit :mj2


 :goldberg2 sorry brother, you are right, Nate by easy murder.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> :goldberg2 sorry brother, you are right, Nate by easy murder.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Joe Rogan's mentioned quite a few times on his podcast that Tyron Woodley's been dealing with a serious shoulder injury. In fact, I believe he said it's the same one that fucked up Cain Velasquez's career.
> 
> IF Nate wins I guarantee you they'll fast track that third Conor McGregor fight for the summer. No way will WME-IMG pass up the opportunity of Conor possibly winning a third title.
> 
> BTW regarding the Cyborg vs. Holly Holm deal collapsing, why don't they just make Amanda Nunes vs. Holm instead? I mean it's not like Bantamweight has a clear contender at the moment. That makes more sense to me than conjuring up a random Champion vs. Champion match up out of the blue.


Well Cain is made of glass and everything breaks on him. I don't think anyone other than Cruz is that fragile.

The trilogy fight would be a no brainer. But also could set up a fourth fight if Conor remains 155 Champ and gives Nate a rematch for the 155 belt. There's always a circus around Conor and WME are gonna ride the dead horse till people stop caring.

Holly shouldn't be fighting for any title right now. A lack of contenders is no reason to give a 1-3 fighter a title shot. Nunes can wait a bit. Let her division breathe and see if Pennington can get another win. Or see if GDR wants to come back and actually fight. But keep Holly away from main events for a while.

If they did do Champion vs Champion, I wouldn't complain as it gives the women a chance at a higher level of publicity and marketability, now that Ronda, the only money fight for women, is gone.

Speaking of Ronda, who do you think would win a fight between Ronda and Gina? I know it's highly unlikely now, but if WME were to pull it off, how do you see that fight going down and how would fans react to Ronda vs Gina?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Bantamweight division is pretty weak at the moment.

Raquel Pennington's leg is broken.
Valentina Schevchenko's off to 125lbs and just fought for the title.
Julianna Pena is pregnant.
Cat Zingano? I actually have no idea what's up with her.
Sara "Handjob Arms" McMann was just submitted.

I mean Holly's technically the only viable contender available coming off a win so it wouldn't bother me at all. And to be honest I don't think she'd be an easy title defence for Nunes at all, hell I already think Cyborg's going to be in for a tough night if those two meet.

I just brought it up since top Brazilians are usually very hesitant to fight each other but if they're both down then I won't complain too much. It just feels very random at the moment since they've not really dominated their respect divisions nor have any beef.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I can't think of many worse opponents for Nate then Woodley
> 
> Also I don't get why people are complaining it's not like Woodley went straight to money fighting he has defended his belt 3 times in 1 year he deserves a money fight and a chance to get on Dana and the crowd's good graces by being given an easy fight, the only way I can seen Nate winning is if Woodley taking a stupid risk which is the opposite of his title defenses so far.
> 
> The hype if Nate somehow won though with the possibilities of GSP or Conor McGregor fighting him it would completely fuck the another division though.


Is it possible to have a money fight without fucking up an entire division??? If Woodley once a money fight badly why not get GSP who is actually a champion at welterweight, this is just the most fucking random fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Is it possible to have a money fight without fucking up an entire division??? If Woodley once a money fight badly why not get GSP who is actually a champion at welterweight, this is just the most fucking random fight


The problem with GSP vs Woodley is, it's a fight where GSP would be a real underdog. On top of that, if Woodley wins then GSP takes a hit before the "inevitable" Conor fight. *GSP doesn't fight lower weight fighters, money changes things* GSP gets a 170 tite shot if he wants because he was the undefeated champ. I said it when he announced his comeback, if he cuts the 170 line no one can complain, he never lost or was stripped of his title. 

I'm all for champions getting paid more and getting the chance to grow their brands, but there needs to be a line we as fans, UFC and fighters don't cross. Sadly they've been tap dancing on that line for a few years now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> The problem with GSP vs Woodley is, it's a fight where GSP would be a real underdog. On top of that, if Woodley wins then GSP takes a hit before the "inevitable" Conor fight. *GSP doesn't fight lower weight fighters, money changes things* GSP gets a 170 tite shot if he wants because he was the undefeated champ. I said it when he announced his comeback, if he cuts the 170 line no one can complain, he never lost or was stripped of his title.
> 
> I'm all for champions getting paid more and getting the chance to grow their brands, but there needs to be a line we as fans, UFC and fighters don't cross. Sadly they've been tap dancing on that line for a few years now.


Connor still has the 155 felt to worry about on top of that maybe he is suspended as well for his actions whether the GSP fight is inevitable or not it's not happening anytime soon. How many more divisions do UFC want to see get fucked up


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Connor still has the 155 felt to worry about on top of that maybe he is suspended as well for his actions whether the GSP fight is inevitable or not it's not happening anytime soon. How many more divisions do UFC want to see get fucked up


As many as it takes to make a buck....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sad reality


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't see this fight coming, that's for sure.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jules said:


> Nate would be a damn fool to take that fight.


Nate probably doesn't give a fuck and take the main event paycheck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Only downside for Nate is that he could potentially get son'd for 5 rounds, just utterly dominated. But there's more upside should he win. If he loses doesn't hurt his stock at 155 IMO


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I didn't see this fight coming, that's for sure.


Which one?

edit: Oh. 

This is going to be an awful fight. Expect Nate to make like his big bro and literally lie down in the middle of the ring.


@Seneca btw it was your Cody/THRILLASHAW sig I was complimenting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nate only cares about wins and losses slightly more than Nick does.

All they care about is the 0's on the paycheck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That killer knee! Holy shit that blood! And she still went the distance.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He threw a boomerang :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol just fucking love Werdum. They should make one night Open Weight tournament where Werdum beats everyone from every division lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank u Colby Covington for the TMZification of MMA. Middle of the night shenanigans >>> this is exactly what I need from my entertainment, to distract me from my sleepless nights... :cry


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope that post is sarcasm. 

That guy is an idiot. Plain and simple. He doesn't have the charisma nor speaks well enough so he uses blatant insults with subtle racism.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Why do Brazilian fighters always get triggered so easily? Is it a cultural thing over there that they're all way overly sensitive? Just provides an easy way to get into their heads if anything. Look at UFC 194.

That's the second time in the last few weeks that Werdum has tried to pick a fight with someone more than 2 weight classes below him. Never liked that guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Why do Brazilian fighters always get triggered so easily? Is it a cultural thing over there that they're all way overly sensitive? Just provides an easy way to get into their heads if anything. Look at UFC 194.
> 
> That's the second time in the last few weeks that Werdum has tried to pick a fight with someone more than 2 weight classes below him. Never liked that guy.


Come on if a foreign fighter said the same about America fans and fighters would be upset.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931244055844945920


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Jesus!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

go to a Brazilian neighbor, and call one of the people there a Playboy.

You'll have 20 people trying to kill you within seconds.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> go to a Brazilian neighbor, and call one of the people there a Playboy.
> 
> You'll have 20 people trying to kill you within seconds.


I remember that from the Silva vs Vitor build up. It's like the N-word to them.

If you don't know, the class system is really fucked up down there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SO Colby is basically the Male version of Angela mangana, talks bunch of shit then doesn't do shit when face to face. Fucking joke.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Come on if a foreign fighter said the same about America fans and fighters would be upset.


Maybe you're right. Could be that my perception is skewed being Irish. We laugh at ourselves all the time.

The Brazilian fighters always seem to take everything so personally though. Remember when Wanderlei couldn't understand the gimmick on TUF with Chael? Threatened to stop filming if Chael didn't stop saying things about Brazil. They get way overly defensive when insults start flying, particularly if Brazil is mentioned.

I'm not really a Covington fan but he wasn't wrong in saying that the people throwing shit at him were a bunch of filthy animals. Of course he generalized, but Werdum seemed to take it as if Colby actually thought every single person in Brazil was a filthy animal. Hope he's hit hard in this lawsuit. Picking fights with two separate guys half your size over the span of a few weeks isn't acceptable.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> SO Colby is basically the Male version of Angela mangana, talks bunch of shit then doesn't do shit when face to face. Fucking joke.


Magana's was targeted bullying based on Cyborg's appearance though.

Colby's was an impersonal post-fight heel promo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This isn't fucking WWE. If you talk shit and call a whole race of people filthy animals, there are potential real life consequences people aren't gonna go "OH HES JUST CUTTING A PROMO SO WE'LL LET THE COMMENTS SLIDE"..... and it's not like he beat the shit out him 


















































:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Maybe you're right. Could be that my perception is skewed being Irish. We laugh at ourselves all the time.
> 
> The Brazilian fighters always seem to take everything so personally though. Remember when Wanderlei couldn't understand the gimmick on TUF with Chael? Threatened to stop filming if Chael didn't stop saying things about Brazil. They get way overly defensive when insults start flying, particularly if Brazil is mentioned.
> 
> I'm not really a Covington fan but he wasn't wrong in saying that the people throwing shit at him were a bunch of filthy animals. Of course he generalized, but Werdum seemed to take it as if Colby actually thought every single person in Brazil was a filthy animal. Hope he's hit hard in this lawsuit. Picking fights with two separate guys half your size over the span of a few weeks isn't acceptable.


My bad then yeah, the Irish might just be more able to laugh at themselves. As an American I know folk sould be pissed had they said something of that nature Bout the USA. Americans are barely able to talk about America without getting told to leave lol. So a foreigner doing it would be unacceptable. I think Brazil is similar with their pride. 

I'm also fine with Werdum attacking him. I believe in fighting words. This isn't wrestling not everybody is going to get or believe you're doing a character, if he even is. If you're going to talk crazy better be prepared to back it up. I mean if he can say whatever and play a character, maybe Werdum is playing the character of an angry Brazilian lol. 

As for Werdum vs Ferguson, Ferguson started it by telling him to shut up while he was giving an interview. Though I do think it was unacceptable to call Ferguson a the F word.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Ferguson told Werdum to stop talking while he was talking, can't blame Werdum for getting annoyed by that. I know I would be.
2. Colby is asking to be beaten up by every Brazilian in the UFC. Werdum just got to him first.

Doesn't matter if they're half his size, I wouldn't doubt Werdum would react the same way if a HW did the same shit Ferguson and Colby did.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Covington got a boomerang thrown at him, because Colby apparently was being xenophobic to Werdum, and now he wants to press charges against Fabricio? What an absolute bitch, fuck this piece of shit.
https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/11...rges-on-fabricio-werdum-in-boomerang-incident


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"What is going on?"


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> "What is going on?"


"Colby Covington says he’s pressing charges on Fabricio Werdum in boomerang incident"

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/11...rges-on-fabricio-werdum-in-boomerang-incident


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis (Dec 1, 2015)

*Cris ‘Cyborg’ Justino vs. Holly Holm set for UFC 219










UFC 219 finally has its title fight.

Cris “Cyborg” Justino vs. Holly Holm for the UFC women’s featherweight title is set for the Dec. 30 card in Las Vegas, MMA Fighting has learned. The booking ends the promotion’s long quest to find a title fight for it’s year-end show. Last week, Holm’s camp said a deal could not be reached for the fight, but after striking up negotiations once again earlier this week, all sides came to an agreement on Thursday. Justino won the vacant title in July when she defeated Tonya Evinger at UFC 214, while Holm snapped a three-fight losing streak in June with a knockout of Bethe Correia. They are arguably the two most popular female fighters in the UFC. The event is scheduled to take place at T-Mobile Arena.*

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/11/16/16668156/cris-cyborg-justino-vs-holly-holm-set-for-ufc-219


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Meh...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

3 fights in the division, all 3 title fights. What a joke of a "division"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Their Featherwight division is only a joke because the UFC have made absolutely no effort to build it into something more. I am beginning to think they just created that title to stop Cyborg from going over to Bellator.










:ken:banderas:ken

I see that Jon Jones has been tearing into Colby as well. His so called heel persona is backfiring drastically.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*LET'S GO HOLLY !!!!!!!! TIME TO SHOCK THE WORLD AGAIN.* :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Colby is such a bitch for that, and I hope Holm is violently finished and we can move past her being a contender.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931346505394466816
Uncle Dana is probably pissed he tried to press charges and put the main event in jepoardy, fucking dumbass.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just feed him to Kamaru Usman already.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Colby is great, nothing wrong with calling Jon Jones out for the fake piece of shit that he is and lets be honest here if somebody threw something at your head from that close a distance in the street the vast majority of you would want to press charges. Werdum has no right to be doing shit like that, the guy should learn to calm his temper and not allow himself to be triggered so easily. Hope Colby carries on playing the heel, he is doing a brilliant job at it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Colby is great, nothing wrong with calling Jon Jones out for the fake piece of shit that he is and lets be honest here if somebody threw something at your head from that close a distance in the street the vast majority of you would want to press charges. Werdum has no right to be doing shit like that, the guy should learn to calm his temper and not allow himself to be triggered so easily. Hope Colby carries on playing the heel, he is doing a brilliant job at it


You may see this as a window of opportunity, but the vast majority of those who have spoken about it disagree. There's playing the heel like Conor, Chael, early Brock etc. But then there's being an offensive asshole. As soon as it happened, everyone at the UFC desk said the same thing. It was a bad move.

For all Chael said about Wanderlei and Anderson, he was never accused of racism. He played a cartoon pro wrestling heel and people were still getting behind him. Colby is just coming off offensive. He can be loud, but he needs to dial back the hatred.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that was assault in most countries in the world. No problem with Colby if he wants to press charges.

and 99% of wrestlers in the world would kill for the heel heat that Colby is getting right now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> For all Chael said about Wanderlei and Anderson, he was never accused of racism. He played a cartoon pro wrestling heel and people were still getting behind him. Colby is just coming off offensive. He can be loud, but he needs to dial back the hatred.


Have I missed something here?. What is the racism Colby is being accused of ?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Have I missed something here?. What is the racism Colby is being accused of?


Racism was the wrong word, allow me rephrase. He crossed the line of decency. How's that? Calling the populace of a major MMA country "filthy animals" is not the way to getting a proper media push.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Racism was the wrong word, allow me rephrase. He crossed the line of decency. How's that? Calling the populace of a major MMA country "filthy animals" is not the way to getting a proper media push.


Crossed the line of decency? :lmao. I have heard far worse on a regular basis from Boxers, UFC fighters, WWE wrestlers etc. Werdum is a 40 year old man, he should be able to control his temper and not lash out in the middle of a public street. If I behaved like that i would fully expect a knock on my door from the police. The world has become so sensitive and politically correct, it really is pathetic. Colby shot a great promo in the middle of the cage and got a load of heat for it. it does not give anybody the right to try and physically attack him in the middle of the street. Imagine if somebody tried to attack a WWE wrestler in the street after he insulted a town or city in a promo like Werdum did. People would go crazy and demand action against the said fan, this is no different. Werdum should be punished like any other civilian would be in his position


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm not saying Werdum was ok to hurt him. That was wrong. I just feel he went about it wrong. Agree to disagree?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just watched the Werdum incident from Colby's angle. Had only seen it from the bystander's footage. Now I'm coming around to your guys' point of view, just because Colby kept talking shit, saying "I'll see you soon" when Werdum was standing right there. Couldn't hear any of that in the other footage and with the way Colby was trying to move away I assumed he was being the more reasonable of the two. 

Still can't stand Werdum but Colby definitely deserved to be put in his place.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Look if Colby wanted to press charges h'e probs within his right to do so, that doesn't change the fact at all that Colby is a fucking bitch. Talks shit then doesn't do anything in real life lol.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Middle school level insults. 

Is MMA really lacking that much personality when shit like this is considered entertaining?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The whole Welterweight division is on notice..


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk is the man. 

by the way I need to start on that leg tat biz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> The whole Welterweight division is on notice..


surely he is going to fight Mike Jackson


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Khabib bringing in an old sparring partner to get ready for UFC 219


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Punk is the man.
> 
> by the way I need to start on that leg tat biz.


that Princess Leila on his thigh is rad but it probably hurt like a Motherfucker. 


I think he got tested by USADA too, i wonder who's going to maul him next


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Y'all digging out Colby like you ain't going to watch his next fight like it's Ali returning from the grave to fight Vladimir Putin in a jelly wrestling match.

You'll be there, I'll be there, and Jesus, Mary and Joseph fuck every single one of us if he wins.

It's the only possible level beyond Conor's shite. Somebody had to see what was possible. Colby has now discovered that getting boomeranged in the face is a thing. Cool.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Crossed the line of decency? :lmao. I have heard far worse on a regular basis from Boxers, UFC fighters, WWE wrestlers etc. Werdum is a 40 year old man, he should be able to control his temper and not lash out in the middle of a public street. If I behaved like that i would fully expect a knock on my door from the police. The world has become so sensitive and politically correct, it really is pathetic. Colby shot a great promo in the middle of the cage and got a load of heat for it. it does not give anybody the right to try and physically attack him in the middle of the street. Imagine if somebody tried to attack a WWE wrestler in the street after he insulted a town or city in a promo like Werdum did. People would go crazy and demand action against the said fan, this is no different. Werdum should be punished like any other civilian would be in his position


With all due respect, I disagree. I think that the comparison between what is said in MMA, versus what is said in pro-wrestling is a false equivalence. In pro-wrestling the wrestlers involved are playing characters, and a big portion of the audience is aware of this. In MMA, you can play a character, and talk smack and work the crowd all you want, but after is all said and done, MMA is a sport and the UFC is not a character-based TV show like the WWE is, you can't just justify all your bullshit with "Hey, I'm just selling the fight". 

Apparently, it was not like Werdum was looking for Covington for the shit he said back in Brazil. The version of the story I have, is that Werdum was passing by next to Colby, and apparently Covington started to talk shit to him, and Werdum being short tempered as he is, reacted like we all know. 

Colby was not doing a promo back in Brazil, he basically was throwing a tantrum because he was getting booed and being unappreciated by the fans. The MMA fans (except brazilian fans probably) and journalists didn't really made a big fuzz about the shit Colby said back in Brazil, because Covington has a history of go around spouting outlandish shit. Most of the backlash Colby got, came straight from his teammates, and other UFC fighters.

Wouldn't you get mad if a coworker of yours that you barely know just randomly started picking on you because of your nationality? You can't just go around talking shit and playing the tough guy without expecting some backlash. :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who was the blonde with braided hair at the Australian weigh-ins?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Who was the blonde with braided hair at the Australian weigh-ins?


Bec Rawlings?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Tagging a guy very consistently with your boxing, the only thing he had offered you was a guillotine choke and instead of just keeping things right where they are going well, you go for the damn takedown and get subbed??

Brooks has all the physical tools, but man, just cannot put the complete picture together in UFC. Too bad!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a dam shame, don't think UFC will cut him just but this is very disappointing form Will considering how good he looked before he came over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Will Brooks has been super disappointing. I wonder how Chandler feels about it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The woman in question was a ring girl.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Go on UFC octagon girls instagram


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Theodorou vs Kelly is basically a dad vs his daughters boyfriend lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck this card is going slow.... and Bec Rawlings is the co-main?? lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

horrendous event.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Too many fookin' cards!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck the hate. apart from a couple of fights i had an absolute blast today (my first ufc event live). was great seeing werdum live. apart from losing a few bets i thought the event was quite fun. good atmosphere too. tai tuvasa was great. will brooks was disappointing. had great pleasure seeing Mokhtarian get ko'd (after his "taunts"). brown/camacho was one of my favs, absolute war. being that it was my birthday, lack of sleep and lots of drinking, it did drag on at times, but produced some good moments.

edit - that blonde was fuckin smokin' :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://apps.sheriff.org/ArrestSearch/InmateDetail/571704384

Volkan just got arrested for Aggravated Battery.

All of DC's title defenses he has been up against someone with a criminal record poor guy gets booed against these people, everything just goes to shit with that division.

Volkan - Aggravated Battery.

Jon Jones - DUI, Hit and Run.

Rumble - Domestic Violence .

Gustafsson - Aggravated Assault


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kenny said:


> fuck the hate. apart from a couple of fights i had an absolute blast today (my first ufc event live). was great seeing werdum live. apart from losing a few bets i thought the event was quite fun. good atmosphere too. tai tuvasa was great. will brooks was disappointing. had great pleasure seeing Mokhtarian get ko'd (after his "taunts"). brown/camacho was one of my favs, absolute war. being that it was my birthday, lack of sleep and lots of drinking, it did drag on at times, but produced some good moments.
> 
> edit - that blonde was fuckin smokin' :mark:


Prelims were awesome, but main event was too slow and it's a way different experience going to a UFC event live, and watching it from home. Especially if its your first time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Volkan just got arrested for Aggravated Battery.
> 
> All of DC's title defenses he has been up against someone with a criminal record poor guy gets booed against these people, everything just goes to shit with that division.
> 
> Rumble - Domestic Violence .


Well fuck!

Also Rumble didn't do anything. He was cleared. :justsayin


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well fuck!
> 
> Also Rumble didn't do anything. He was cleared. :justsayin


While he was cleared he has apparently been accused 3 times of domestic violence by 3 different woman so unless the man has the worst taste in woman, he properly is guilty of it especially since one of the times the woman dropped the case and the other time he pleaded nolo contendere. :justsayin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shit, I only knew about the one time...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was at UFC Sydney too. Had a good time but yeah, probably the worst UFC card I've been too (the previous ones were UFC 127, 193 and Hunt vs Mir). 

Main event time I was praying for someone to get KOed, not because I wanted the action but because I wanted to go home.

Had fun during the prelims though. The debuts of Tuivasa and Kassem were great and Brown vs. Camacho was wild. On the main card, Volkanovski fought well- he turned down the aggression a notch because of the last minute opponent and admitted as much, and still provided more action than most of the main card. Nice that he gave Young props for being a top fighter as well. Enjoyed the co-main, thought it was a scrappy affair, and loved seeing Rawlings take that L. Hopefully Jessy Jess essentially replaces her on the roster, but given that flyweight is a new division and it was a split decision, Bec probably stays for another fight on the Perth prelims or something.

Asides from the fun prelims, the thing I enjoyed most about the show was my success in betting. Put $30 down in a multiplier for Lentz, Volkanovski, Theodorou, Matthews, Muhammed, and Jessy. Would have been a return of $2500, but got cold feet after Muhammed and cashed out, still for an excellent return of $1200 

Saw on Wiki (not sourced though) that it clocked in as the longest event in UFC history. I wonder if that statement is close to true? Sure felt like it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Did Gus get charged for soemthing to??? Is 205 the convict division? besides DC the saint :mj


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Seneca said:


> Did Gus get charged for soemthing to??? Is 205 the convict division? besides DC the saint :mj


He was sent to prison for a year when he was 18 for bodily harm so to be fair to Gustafson he was young and has turned his life around it seems.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I was at UFC Sydney too. Had a good time but yeah, probably the worst UFC card I've been too (the previous ones were UFC 127, 193 and Hunt vs Mir).
> 
> Main event time I was praying for someone to get KOed, not because I wanted the action but because I wanted to go home.
> 
> ...


Which section were you in mate? Definitely has to be the longest card haha, 10:30am - 5:30pm, I like you wanted a KO in the last fight. 

I lost my bets because of Means losing  pretty much picked most of the rest


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kenny said:


> Which section were you in mate? Definitely has to be the longest card haha, 10:30am - 5:30pm, I like you wanted a KO in the last fight.
> 
> I lost my bets because of Means losing  pretty much picked most of the rest


Section D, 2nd row. About as cageside as you could get haha, no one sat in front of me until halfway through through the main card, so that part of it was nice.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just saw the news about Oezdemir. I genuinely believe he was about to shock the world and KO DC. Probably not gonna happen now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Really looking forward to this upcoming skate of fights coming up in the ufc. Gonna be a good end to the year. 

I have a question. Does anyone know if there is a holiday season pass for UFC Fight Pass much like last year. I recall there being a month free around this time of year last year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This card :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rory MacDonald wants in the Bellator Heavyweight GP. :mark:

The absolute mad man. Let him loose.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Rory MacDonald wants in the Bellator Heavyweight GP.


He'll learn the same lesson Conor learned with Diaz. We have weight classes for a reason. Only Rory might not wake up!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> He'll learn the same lesson Conor learned with Diaz. We have weight classes for a reason. Only Rory might not wake up!


Well Conor just couldn't last Diaz's pace. Yes he got rocked but the power difference wasn't really the issue. If anything Rory will have by far and away the best cardio. 

Mitrione should tear through that line up. The rest are all pretty washed up. Rory beats Chael for sure IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Well Conor just couldn't last Diaz's pace. Yes he got rocked but the power difference wasn't really the issue. If anything Rory will have by far and away the best cardio.
> 
> Mitrione should tear through that line up. The rest are all pretty washed up. Rory beats Chael for sure IMO.


Yeah but Rory will be going up 3 weight classes. As soon as he gets touched by Fedor, Mir, Mittrione, Nelson, Rampage or Bader, it's lights out! Yeah he'll have cardio, but that means nothing when any clean shot mean death.

I doubt they'd skip on the chance to guarantee a program between Chael and Rampage. :draper2

I actually think Chael would pressure the smaller fighter in Rory and grind him out in 3 rounds. But if it were a 5 round fight I'd favor Rory to out cardio Chael, if it were at 185. At 205, I think it'd favor Chael though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rory could only probably beat Fedor and Chael. IMO


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Saturday's card looks like trash. Should be home for the main event though, which is good (as it may as well be the only fight on that card)


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> He'll learn the same lesson Conor learned with Diaz. We have weight classes for a reason. Only Rory might not wake up!


Except the thing is, WW, LW and FW are all really good divisions with a wealth of talent. Heavyweight is so bad, most of them would be competing in the lower end of a top 100 of any of those divisions, p4p speaking. So it doesn't become can he as a top 15 beat someone else in a comparable top 15. It becomes can he beat someone who is big and just worse.

That said lol. I don't confidently pick him over any of these guys. Maybe he'd have a shot with Chael being the smallest of the lot, but as with any of them I don't know if his size is enough to overcome just being sat on. And of course, the potential for scoring decently until he just gets pot shotted (pretty much a guarantee against say, Mitrione.)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd take Rory to beat Chael.

That's the best I can say.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fedor/Mir is probs the fight of the Quaterfinals. Chael/Ramapge will have the best buildup. Matt/Roy is an unknown. Bader/King Mo likely to be boring as fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I knew they wouldn't miss out on Chael vs Rampage. Mir may "shock the world" but can you call it shocking when Fedor is waaay past his prime? Nelson vs Mittrione will be good. And hopefully Bader and King Mo is good. And you just know that Bellator will use it to set up a title fight after.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Has great potential but wouldnt call a Mir win "shocking"


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Scott "fatass" Coker has turned Bellator into a circus full of clowns....it's a big joke. Tv-ratings on the decline, a ppv that bombed, signing free agents that come on and get murdered by mid card Bellator-talent. 

Let's hire the Bernie Madoff of MMA who ran Strikeforce into bankruptcy...what a great idea Viacom!?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Fedor/Mir is probs the fight of the Quaterfinals. Chael/Ramapge will have the best buildup. Matt/Roy is an unknown. Bader/King Mo likely to be boring as fuck


-How? Even number bracket means there are no byes. One of them is going to lose, and I think it's going to be Fedor.

-I think it could possibly be the best fight. Certainly most intriguing on paper

-I also have Mitrione

-You're right, HFS. Probably why they put them in together :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> -How? Even number bracket means there are no byes. One of them is going to lose, and I think it's going to be Fedor.
> 
> -I think it could possibly be the best fight. Certainly most intriguing on paper
> 
> ...


I agree? I just think it has the potential to be the best fight at this round


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^I read that as you think they will be fighting it in the quarter finals. In that case, cool!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> ^I read that as you think they will be fighting it in the quarter finals. In that case, cool!


An 8 man tournament is automatically the quarterfinal, right? Quarter-->Semi-->Final


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> An 8 man tournament is automatically the quarterfinal, right? Quarter-->Semi-->Final


Are you calling me stupid???

Because you'd be right


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rampage/Chael......I couldn't hit the mute button fast enough.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Are you calling me stupid???
> 
> Because you'd be right


Haha that's why I didn't understand what you were saying at first.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933458335893938176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933504721490530304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933516244153614337
fucking Cormier speaking with his ass...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khabib is a fucking pull out merchant who doesn't deserve shit until he proves he can make it to a dam fight consistently.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Why would Ferguson want to fight Mr 2 fights on 4 years instead of unifying the title?

Let's see if he will fight Barboza in 5 weeks alreadu with getting injured or dehydrated


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hard pass on this weekend's show.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Bisping will survive the early onslaught and beat up Gastelum in the third, fourth and fifth rounds to a UD.

Gastelum tried to cheat on his first attempt at weighing in by pinching the towel, and he wants to go back down to 170? You must be joking. He struggles making weight at 185.

It's like he's not taking his career seriously at all. Bisping takes it to him when he gasses out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/34013983400562688

This guy is a joy to watch, should be seeing him in the UFC very soon


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

UFC Shanghai... not a ton to get excited about. Makes UFC Sydney look stacked. But Bisping vs. Gastelum should be good. Backing the younger fighter for this one.

Had some fun previewing this on my YouTube channel, check it out:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

When Kelvin Gastelum was told he was going to fight in Shanghai, he replied, "Cool, although I don't know where Shang is."


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hopefully this ends up better than it looks on paper.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Alex Garcia looks like a ripped Jamie Foxx but have a vicious submission game :bjpenn


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Outch Bisping got mauled


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Great fight.

Great win for Gastelum, one fucking punch!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I gave Bisping too much credit by going with a 2nd round finish :lol Whenever Bisping faces a top competitor in their prime, this is what happens. Will be happy to see him finally walk away in London. No more illegal knees, no more spitting on people, no more shit talking that he really couldn't back up in the cage. 

If you don't know what I'm talking about, UFC 127. Always thought he was a dick, but that event solidified it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

And that's why Kelvin is my favourite active fighter. Crazy how some people still won't give him his fair due.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Man that was just sad. Bisping getting murked by a pretty average MW if we're all being honest. I know he wants to retire after his next fight in England anyway but retirement was my first thought watching that. Suddenly he's on a 2 fight skid and a mediocre fighter like Kelvin is destroying him with ease.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

KG ain't mediocre. Just look at his resume. He's just a little undersized for the weight class.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Was hoping Bisping could pull it off but that outcome isnt remotely surprising. Whenever hes in there with a guy who has some power I cant shake the feeling that hes seconds away from getting caught with a big shot no matter if hes dominated 99% of the fight up to that point. That and his lack of power has always been his achilles heel. Pushing 40 and sustaining two nasty head traumas in a month is only gonna make it worse too. Time to call it a day tbh.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It's an unfriendly game.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kelvin's yet to face a real killer at MW though. I agree he has skills, but he's only at 185 because of poor discipline. The victories he's had are against fighters whose best days are well behind them in Vitor and Weidman. Adding Bisping to that list is more of an indication that The Count becoming champion was a set of fortunate circumstances.

*WARNING- THE FOLLOWING HISTORY LESSON IS A BIT OF A RANT. LONG STORY SHORT, I CAN'T FUCKING STAND BISPING*

Let's see... Bisping's big breakout fight was against Anderson Silva. In London. I have seen countless fights stopped for less than the big knee that Anderson hit at the end of the third round. Obviously, so had Anderson Silva, so confident he had won that he went for the walkaway. But, they were in London, so they let Bisping have a rest and come back for Round 4. Then he gets gifted a decision, cause London. Then he steps in last minute, against Rockhold who was openly cocky and disdainful after murking him once. Fair play to Bisping, he took advantage and landed a left hook on the jaw that Rockhold served to him on a silver platter. 

Then, he fights a 46 year old, again in London (looking back, it's almost the real life version of Jinder/India. No wonder I can't stand him), who was ranked #12 and his recent record was like 2-9. Clearly the best option when Jacare, Whittaker, Brunson and Rockhold all had fights scheduled around that time, and Weidman and Romero had their MSG fight lined up. Couldn't possibly mess with any of those fight bookings to give Bisping a credible challenger. 46 years old or not, Hendo almost fucking wins by stoppage (TWICE!) and Bisping barely scrapes by with another possible example of home cooking.

After beating Hendo, Bisping begged for a quick turn-around to face a returning GSP in Toronto. Someone who hadn't fought in 3 years at that point and never at MW. When GSP declined, but Jacare became available for that date, all of a sudden, Bisping had a "fractured orbital". Even though hours earlier, he was doing everything he could to get a money fight out of St Pierre.

2017 comes in, and Bisping continues to claim knee injuries are preventing him from competing. Although, when GSP's name entered the conversation, he was all of a sudden healthy. When the chance came to face Romero or Whittaker, he wasn't 100%. So after all that sliminess, Bisping finally gets the money fight he was after against GSP. St Pierre, who hadn't fought at all in 4 years, never at 185, scored his first finish in a decade by choking Bisping out!

Now the finish from young Kelvin, in half a round. Kelvin might be great at MW (I think he just needs to put the burritos down) but beating Bisping wasn't the fight to prove it.

All I've done is give a history lesson on Michael Bisping. He was an awful champion, and comes across as an awful human being. If you think his trash talk and antics are all show, I present UFC 127. Bisping does his usual dickhead taunting of Jorge Rivera leading up to the fight, but in the fight itself, he paused before smashing Rivera with an illegal knee, showed zero remorse of the "accidental" foul, and spat on Rivera's cornermen. Classless.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> It's an unfriendly game.


And if you don't retire soon enough that's that game who retire you


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bisping deservedly beat Silva. It was not a hometown decision at all. Silva is done though. 

He was never an elite fighter but I can't begrudge him his title run given his career. He should have retired on the spot after the GSP fight - Taking the Gastelum fight was a terrible decision.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelvin Gastelum lacks discipline but he's not mediocre. Not one bit. 

Anyway, I'm not surprised. Bisping is tough and all that rah rah but someone should have stopped him from going through with this.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Surely he's done now, He probably wants one more fight on the London card next year and it should be against Romero which he will probably lose but I don't want to see him go out against some bum just so he can win.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Man that was just sad. Bisping getting murked by a pretty average MW if we're all being honest. I know he wants to retire after his next fight in England anyway but retirement was my first thought watching that. Suddenly he's on a 2 fight skid and a mediocre fighter like Kelvin is destroying him with ease.


He ain't average. Not at all, not one bit. Always had clever hands, and maintains a really good record despite being a true WW (and yes, I know he struggles even at 185, but that's because his spirit animal is the pillsbury dough boy. For perspective, he is the same height and stature as Conor McGregor.)



Rookie of the Year said:


> Kelvin's yet to face a real killer at MW though. I agree he has skills, but he's only at 185 because of poor discipline. *The victories he's had are against fighters whose best days are well behind them in Vitor and Weidman.* Adding Bisping to that list is more of an indication that The Count becoming champion was a set of fortunate circumstances.
> 
> *WARNING- THE FOLLOWING HISTORY LESSON IS A BIT OF A RANT. LONG STORY SHORT, I CAN'T FUCKING STAND BISPING*
> 
> ...


First of all, Weidman choked that boi out. Second of all, his best days most certainly aren't behind him, it's quite insulting to speak his name in the same breath as Vitor Belfort's. 

Weidman is on an upwards climb skillwise, just like everybody else. He's just had possibly the most horrendously bad luck ever since he lost his title.

Also sorry to see you still think Anderson Silva won that fight. He decided to walk away when it was crunch time despite already being behind two rounds, and lost a further two despite having Bisping at death's door. No one's fault but his :shrug:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Watching the Shanghai post-fight press conference and can't help feeling like Kelvin Gastelum is about to turn me down for a loan.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man I just fucking love it when people shit on these cards cause of unknown names (myself included!!) Then we get an absolute banger of a card. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 


We got some fuckign sick Chinese fighters in th UFC man, really looking forward to see these guys fight again. 










As for Bisping, wow. I really felt sorry for him, I really hope he get's his final victory in the Octagon in London.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> We got some fuckign sick Chinese fighters in th UFC man, really looking forward to see these guys fight again.
> 
> As for Bisping, wow. I really felt sorry for him, I really hope he get's his final victory in the Octagon in London.


Well if they're anything like the Japanese fighters of yesteryear, they'll all suck come stateside.

I've never liked Bisping, so I hope he just retires now. But if he were to fight again, I'd want him to get mauled and ripped apart by Yoel Romero!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well if they're anything like the Japanese fighters of yesteryear, they'll all suck come stateside.
> 
> I've never liked Bisping, so I hope he just retires now. But if he were to fight again, I'd want him to get mauled and ripped apart by Yoel Romero!


Why would you assume they would all suck if they came and fought in the US?





Man as much as I campaigned for that Yoel/Bisping fight, not sure if I want to see that now. Maybe Bisping/Vitor II or Bisping/Machida would be good.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I dunno, but I have this feeling that Chinese fighters don't have that grit to go beyond what they thought they were capable of before the fight began. Let's call it the Bisping Particle. They don't have it (yet). That NEVER SAY DIE thing that so many fighters from Europe, N/S America etc have (probably from watching too many Hollywood movies ). I've seen a lot of fighters from Asia be amazing right up until they are rocked or wobbled or tested with something they haven't experienced before. Name one who hits a wall and keeps going. Name one who is wrenched out of their comfort zone yet somehow finds something, anything, to keep them going.

I also feel like this is the most ignorant thing I've ever said/posted etc anywhere ever but the thought is genuinely there in my head so here it is for you all to deconstruct. Have at you.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

i never said China is going to dominate the UFC, all I meant was I was surprised of the caliber of fighters they have, before this card. I had only heard of Li Jingliang


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

samizayn said:


> He ain't average. Not at all, not one bit. Always had clever hands, and maintains a really good record despite being a true WW (and yes, I know he struggles even at 185, but that's because his spirit animal is the pillsbury dough boy. For perspective, he is the same height and stature as Conor McGregor.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad on the Weidman thing. I had the Bisping rant ready to go in my head and didn't fact check. Looking back, it was Kennedy that Kelvin mauled. Although Kelvin did have a lot of success early in the Weidman fight IIRC?

I've heard the arguments before about Bisping winning that fight, so I went back and watched it a couple of times. I think the early knockdowns clouded people's judgement, Silva was more active in the first 3 and recovered instantly from getting dropped. Compare that to Bisping going completely limp and dropping against the cage... thoughts on the decision aside, the fight not getting stopped at the end of the third was BS, nothing will change my mind on that (I'm happy to concede that my judging of the rounds could be influenced by that moment + my Bisping hate). Once again, I have seen fights stopped for less than Silva's knee on Bisping, even in last night's card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Someone else pointed this out. GSP Whittaker Gastelum .Two champs and a top middleweight, all of whom used to be welterweights. Interesting.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

GSP and Whittaker are both carrying more muscle though. Especially having met Whittaker, I think 170 was a tough cut for him. Whittaker is a more natural MW, GSP's not, but he changed his structure enough to make it work. Kelvin's just fat. Talented, but fat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesn't change the ponit that they were competing at WW and now formidable MW contenders


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It says a lot about how hard cutting weight is on the body. It should be regulated. A guy like Cruz could be a 135-155-er. But guys like Kelvin and Khabib kill themselves with no discipline. I think guys should go up, look at Rumble, the guy needed to get that weight back up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Doesn't change the ponit that they were competing at WW and now formidable MW contenders


Genuinely not sure how "formidable" GSP and Kelvin actually are. I love Bisping, he's one of my favourite fighters ever but he's not an elite middleweight and never was. He caught Rockhold and that's about it. 

There are a lot of great fighters who have almost become after-thoughts in that division - Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare - I'd fancy any of them to beat GSP along with Romero and Whittaker. Kelvin is still a tier below until he knocks one of those guys off. 

It's a stacked division. Woodley seems appealing by comparison. I doubt GSP ever defends that belt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely not sure how "formidable" GSP and Kelvin actually are. I love Bisping, he's one of my favourite fighters ever but he's not an elite middleweight and never was. He caught Rockhold and that's about it.
> 
> There are a lot of great fighters who have almost become after-thoughts in that division - Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare - I'd fancy any of them to beat GSP along with Romero and Whittaker. Kelvin is still a tier below until he knocks one of those guys off.
> 
> It's a stacked division. Woodley seems appealing by comparison. I doubt GSP ever defends that belt.


Well I was going off by rankings. You can have your own opinion of GSP as someone who only beat Bisping, but he IS the champ for now if he ends up never defending the belt then we can change that. Kelvin is 3-1 so far with 3 KO's, I knwo they were against old dudes but he still very nearly finished Weidman. Whittaker needs no explanation.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Re Asian fighters making the move to the UFC, am I wrong in saying that Okami is the only one who really found much success? I feel like I'm missing someone really obvious but can't for the life of me think of anyone other than Okami who seemed like a prospective champion.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just read back through the last few pages of this thread and realized no-one's talking about Ben Askren (apologies if someone posted about him and I missed it).

Retires with a TKO win over Aoki in under a minute and an undefeated record. How would he have done in UFC? Personally I think it's not unreasonable to compare his level of specialization in wrestling to Maia's in BJJ. I reckon he'd have ragdolled a lot of the top UFC 170ers over the last few years, and he could well have ground out a win against a prime GSP.

I don't for a second believe that he's actually retired, although the door is probably closed on a UFC career at this stage. I don't get Dana's complaint that he's too boring for UFC. He has a decent finish percentage. If Jon Fitch was given a UFC contract, the "boring" argument can't be used against Askren.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Re Asian fighters making the move to the UFC, am I wrong in saying that Okami is the only one who really found much success? I feel like I'm missing someone really obvious but can't for the life of me think of anyone other than Okami who seemed like a prospective champion.


Korean Zombie put a great run together and got a title shot vs. Aldo. Then he lost 3 years of his prime because he got drafted into the Korean army.

But yeah, not a lot of success


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Korean Zombie put a great run together and got a title shot vs. Aldo. Then he lost 3 years of his prime because he got drafted into the Korean army.
> 
> But yeah, not a lot of success


Totally forgot about Korean Zombie. He's definitely worth mentioning.

I think it's safe to say that Sakuraba is probably the GOAT Asian fighter at this point in time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Just read back through the last few pages of this thread and realized no-one's talking about Ben Askren (apologies if someone posted about him and I missed it).
> 
> Retires with a TKO win over Aoki in under a minute and an undefeated record. How would he have done in UFC? Personally I think it's not unreasonable to compare his level of specialization in wrestling to Maia's in BJJ. I reckon he'd have ragdolled a lot of the top UFC 170ers over the last few years, and he could well have ground out a win against a prime GSP.
> 
> I don't for a second believe that he's actually retired, although the door is probably closed on a UFC career at this stage. I don't get Dana's complaint that he's too boring for UFC. He has a decent finish percentage. If Jon Fitch was given a UFC contract, the "boring" argument can't be used against Askren.


Askren's grappling speaks for itself, but his striking is awful, so he would got aboslutely pieced up on the feet by GSP and likely finished.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Askren's grappling speaks for itself, but his striking is awful, so he would got aboslutely pieced up on the feet by GSP and likely finished.


Assuming Georges didn't get a taste of his own wrestlefuck medicine.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Askren's grappling speaks for itself, but his striking is awful, so he would got aboslutely pieced up on the feet by GSP and likely finished.


I've never seen this Askren guy fight, but I have seen GSP vs Shields. Shields didn't get finished, and that was prime GSP. Is Askren better or worse than Shields?

My moneywould be on GSP boring us to death tho....


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I've never seen this Askren guy fight, but I have seen GSP vs Shields. Shields didn't get finished, and that was prime GSP. Is Askren better or worse than Shields?
> 
> My moneywould be on GSP boring us to death tho....


I'd go so far as to say that Askren's wrestling is top 3 in the history of MMA. Admittedly I'm a bit of a layman when it comes to wrestling knowledge, but it's clear that he's something special.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That is actually a good comparison. The fight would've probably gone like that quite boring



Maybe Askren wouldn't get finished but he'd lose for sure IMO


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Boy, someone in Joanna's camp needs to step in and shut her up. 

Her ego is out of control now... And it's funny because the person that actually WON the fight hasn't said much since.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Totally agree. I really wish Joanna would handle this better. She's been a bit of an asshole these past 3 weeks. Wish she'd show a bit more class and own the loss.

That being said, I think she'll borderline kill Rose in the octagon if the rematch is made.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure about that anymore. 

She's more talented than Rose but I think this loss dealt more mental damage than physical. She has constantly made excuses for the loss and proclaimed herself the real champ to avoid reality. 

I don't think she's as bad as Ronda in that regard but this is as much a mental game as a physical. She couldn't intimidate Rose and it was a mind fuck for her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> Boy, someone in Joanna's camp needs to step in and shut her up.
> 
> Her ego is out of control now... And it's funny because the person that actually WON the fight hasn't said much since.


Yep agree, and this is coming from probs the biggest Joanna fan on here. This shit is cute when your winning but now it seems desperate and if she loses to Rose again.... well fuck.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Yep agree, and this is coming from probs the biggest Joanna fan on here. This shit is cute when your winning but now it seems desperate and if she loses to Rose again.... well fuck.


I think she loses that fight. 

She's trying to put up a front but the loss did more damage than she's letting on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One good thing is that she is with a great team with competent coaches, so hopefully she can gameplan better the second time round.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:mark :mark :mark

Potentially the card of the year


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't wait!!!

Holloway/Aldo
Reem/N'Gannou
Alvarez/Gaetje

Shiiiiiiiitttt. The other fights on the card aren't too bad either.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am ashamed to admit that I won money off of Gastelum KO'ing Bisping on Saturday. I feel so dirty about it :mj2

Now the question is should I follow my gut and put money on Holly Holm to beat Cyborg next month? :hmm:

218 is a fucking awesome card, I can't wait for it! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> I am ashamed to admit that I won money off of Gastelum KO'ing Bisping on Saturday. I feel so dirty about it :mj2
> 
> Now the question is should I follow my gut and put money on Holly Holm to beat Cyborg next month? :hmm:
> 
> 218 is a fucking awesome card, I can't wait for it! :mark::mark::mark:


What's the odds on the Borg/Holm fight? I say go for it, but it's a tougher fight to predict over the Bisping/Gastelum fight, imo.

Cyborg has to be a heavy favourite, right? And rightfully so. Could win good money if Holm pulls it off. 

If you do put some cash down, good luck mate 

What websites do people bet MMA on, the best one?

I've been thinking of betting for a while now but have never got round to it. 

MMA is such an unpredictable sport though, so I'd only bet on fights I'm truly confident on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The prelims on this are better than 217, and that main card is also sooooo good. Gonna be a great day :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


> What's the odds on the Borg/Holm fight? I say go for it, but it's a tougher fight to predict over the Bisping/Gastelum fight, imo.
> 
> Cyborg has to be a heavy favourite, right? And rightfully so. Could win good money if Holm pulls it off.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked Holly's odds were at 5/2. I am not a 100% confident in a victory for her but I just have this sneaking suspicion that Cyborg's going to end up walking onto a counter shot and take a stroll down queer street. Cyborg's currently at 3/10 BTW.

I've only ever used William Hill. I am not really sure if it's the best site for MMA gambling I just find it convenient and easy to use.

Like you I tend to only really bet on the fights I am pretty sure on. But I mostly just do it for a bit of fun and extra incentive to get invested in certain fights. Nothing big mind you, just small sums here and there, I am not brave enough to risk major coin on fights :lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> Last time I checked Holly's odds were at 5/2. I am not a 100% confident in a victory for her but I just have this sneaking suspicion that Cyborg's going to end up walking onto a counter shot and take a stroll down queer street. Cyborg's currently at 3/10 BTW.
> 
> I've only ever used William Hill. I am not really sure if it's the best site for MMA gambling I just find it convenient and easy to use.
> 
> Like you I tend to only really bet on the fights I am pretty sure on. But I mostly just do it for a bit of fun and extra incentive to get invested in certain fights. Nothing big mind you, just small sums here and there, I am not brave enough to risk major coin on fights :lol


Ideal, cheers mate. I'll have a gander.

Roll on UFC 218!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*FIGHT WEEK*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going to enjoy Justin wrecking Alvarez and dropping Eddie to 1-6 in his UFC career.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> going to enjoy Justin wrecking Alvarez and dropping Eddie to 1-6 in his UFC career.


I'm pulling for Gaethje too. But are you counting split decisions as losses for Lolverez?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> going to enjoy Justin wrecking Alvarez and dropping Eddie to 1-6 in his UFC career.


1-6?. I am sure we have been through this before

Eddie is like 3-2 with 1NC in the UFC


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> 1-6?. I am sure we have been through this before
> 
> Eddie is like 3-2 with 1NC in the UFC


You know most people here don't do any research on here my man. :mj. They also act like anything they say is gospel


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Conor is losing it

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5124165/Police-say-aware-McGregor-fight-claims.html

:dana3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Conor is out of control. Money and fame has got to him.

On a similar note Joanna is setting herself up to get starched by Rose again, she's learnt nothing from what should have been a humbling loss.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am convinced Conor's doing Tony Montana levels of cocaine now. It would explain a lot of his erratic behaviour recently. But it's obvious the Mayweather fight has completely went to his head, he's going to be in for a rude awakening IF he ever returns to the Octagon, Ferguson and Khabib are nightmare match ups for him so he better pull his finger out or it'll be a short title reign.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What an idiot apparently he punched Graham Whelan's dad who is a big cartel hitman, there has been other stories about him causing trouble going around as well so much for fatherhood changing his life.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I am convinced Conor's doing Tony Montana levels of cocaine now. It would explain a lot of his erratic behaviour recently. But it's obvious the Mayweather fight has completely went to his head, he's going to be in for a rude awakening IF he ever returns to the Octagon, Ferguson and Khabib are nightmare match ups for him so he better pull his finger out or it'll be a short title reign.



Khabib is a nightmare match up for every 155er in the company. The weight cutting issues seemed to have dulled peoples senses on the guy leading them to forget how much of a savage MF he is. The way he rag dolled RDA with total ease always sticks with me.

I think Conor is a nightmare match up for Tony TBH . If Lando Vanatta and Kevin Lee were able to light him standing then i can only imagine what Conor would do


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Yeah Conor is out of control. Money and fame has got to him.
> 
> On a similar note Joanna is setting herself up to get starched by Rose again, she's learnt nothing from what should have been a humbling loss.


I tihnk you saw Joanna's true feelings at the post fight press conference. Now she has to keep playing up this character and also Conor did the exact same shit, he was humble in the post fight presser when he lost to Nate. THen afterwards said how he got lucky and he was gonna destroy him in the rematch. It's just trying to sell fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I tihnk you saw Joanna's true feelings at the post fight press conference. Now she has to keep playing up this character and also Conor did the exact same shit, he was humble in the post fight presser when he lost to Nate. THen afterwards said how he got lucky and he was gonna destroy him in the rematch. It's just trying to sell fights.


It’s true with Joanna, though she’s making me want to watch her fights less.

Conor though seems more like the fame, Floyd money and a lot of coke have all gone to his head.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh dear, What's Joanna done now...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't think Conor is coming back unless Dana gives him something he can't give like part ownership of the company.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know it's still a few days and weigh-ins away, but here are my picks.

The main event is a toss up for me. I don't have a dog in the fight, I just want another great fight. I want Aldo to win just so Frankie doesn't get another shot. Let's see if Aldo's leg injury played a role too. He didn't throw kicks the first time, maybe he'll be in better shape this time around. I don't doubt Max, I just think Aldo is still great, it's just he's starting to show age. Even though "he's only 30."

The rest of the card is easy for me....

N'Gannou kills Overeem. Unless Overeem catches him with some wild out of left field shit, this should be N'Gannou's night.

I think Sergio has a bright future, but Cejudo is now.

Gaethje gets my pick, I've never been sold on Eddie. Is Gaethje perfect, no. Hopefully he doesn't just go in and try to take a punch. This should be good no matter what.

And random other picks, Felice, Waterson, Cowboy and Felder.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The Gangster has spoken


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If I were to wager I'd say we might end up with a Frank Mir vs. Roy Nelson II finale. Nelson is still my overall pick to win it but I could see Ryan Bader sneaking in there.



Rowdy Yates said:


> Khabib is a nightmare match up for every 155er in the company. The weight cutting issues seemed to have dulled peoples senses on the guy leading them to forget how much of a savage MF he is. The way he rag dolled RDA with total ease always sticks with me.
> 
> I think Conor is a nightmare match up for Tony TBH . If Lando Vanatta and Kevin Lee were able to light him standing then i can only imagine what Conor would do


Khabib is a beast for sure but he's going to need to work his way back into my good graces after the way he handled the Tony Ferguson fight and his weight cutting. Daniel Cormier says he's now working with a nutritionist who's got his weight under control but I still need to see him fight a couple top ranked guys again before I can embrace him in the title picture.

Tony's definitely susceptible on the feet but if you're unable to put him away he's a nightmare. His cardio will cause Conor all sorts of problems, especially a Conor who's been spending his free time partying like Pablo Escobar.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

don't like the bracket set up. Two HW matches and two LHW matches.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I feel like Chael will handle Rampage pretty easily. Nothing more tiring in a fight than trying to get a wrestler off of you and Rampage will probably come in fat like he did against Mo.

Fedor vs Mir is a tougher one to call. I'm still kind of a Fedor believer, although admittedly I'm biased since he's one of my all-time favourites. Fuck it, taking Fedor by stoppage.

Picking Meathead to go all the way and win the whole thing, although Roy will be his toughest test along the way. Was excited for the fight when I saw the brackets. Should be a war.

Never easy to write Mo off but my gut says Bader wins that one. 

Really never thought this time 2 years ago that I'd be as excited as I am for something Bellator is doing. I'm finding myself more and more interested in the brand as a whole as the months go by.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936009216246124545

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SARGE IN CHARGE!

12! FUCKING 12!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No idea there was a card before UFC 218. Will be the first time I get a look at these flyweights


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Eubanks out, Roxanne out for the title fight.

UFC never should have created this division in the first place.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow, it's almost entirely 125 women. Almost all freshly debuting. Not at all exciting for most, but Eric Spicely vs Gerald Meerschaert is going to be really fun, as will Joe Soto vs Brett Johns :mark:

I remember Soto debuted because Barao had to pull out against Dillashaw, and he looked like some random can and I really felt bad. But then he kept fighting and it turns out he isn't at all a random bum, that's just what you look like when you face one of the GOATs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PUMPED :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sarge not in charge..... :frown2:

How could she not manage her weight? How do fighters keep screwing this up? It's your job to manage what you eat. Just keep the weight off. How hard is it to hover at 130-133 in your down time?

All that opportunity, thrown away.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

it's not like she didn't have 4 months to know when she was going to be having this fight.....oh wait, yeah she did.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936433088892043265

Taaasty


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Sanchez loses this fight, it's his own fault for pissing away that first round victory.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I am a *FAN* of Rachael Ostovich-Berdon


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate myself in that I can't find anything better to do on a Friday night than watch this card. Watching Bellator now, then last couple fights on the UFC card.

Saw enough of Sanchez/Janes to know it was one of those fights where it was so bad that it was actually entertaining.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> If Sanchez loses this fight, it's his own fault for pissing away that first round victory.


You called it mate


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That calf slicer was ridiculous lol. Man Joe Soto has not had it good in the UFC


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome calf slicer, first time I've seen that version


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxanne is real life Bayley


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing how Floyd knew Conor was gonna rabbit punch him in b ack of the head, and also had a spare jockstrap for him lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I have to say for the first time in ages I'm excited about an MMA card beyond just one or two fights.

218 is stacked. Karate Hottie is always fun. Alvarez v Gaethje should be a ballistic war. Cejudo and Pettis will be good as well.

Overeem and Francis should be a slugfest for as short as it lasts. Two HW strikers going at it, ones all about sheer power and the other brings a bit more finesse. I really hope Overeem can get the win here, he's still one of my favourite MMA fighters ever, and he's so close to a UFC Title. He was doing well against Stipe, he just needs to fight really smart. Same here against Francis he needs to be really smart here with that glass jaw of his. Alistair cant afford the loss, but Francis is still young in his career and young for the HW division in general, he can afford the loss here and rebound from it.

Aldo and Holloway should be really good as well. Interesting to see if Aldo can make the adjustments he needs too, and if his leg was as big of an issue as claimed the first time around. Hoping Jose gets the win here, it'd be kind of sad if his time as an elite fighter has just come crashing down already. The King needs his throne back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My body is ready for today....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seneca said:


> My body is ready for today....


Gutfeeling tells me tonight will be special.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Now that I see the whole picture of the predictions I made they seem pretty ridiculous. 9 KO's in one night? gtfo. :lol

I do hope we get all these finishes, and I truly believe the potential is there. I think that we'll get a couple of submission finishes tonight as well, but I'm not really a big grappling connoisseur to go around making that kind of predictions.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Everyone wrapped up in the Ngannou power hype train vs 'Reem's subpar chin, but 'Reem's vast experience and most importantly the cautious, spot-picking style he has changed to over his last fights with that surprising elusiveness I think gets 'Reem a nod in the later rounds. Plus, we haven't seen Francis get rocked, so we don't know what that chin is like and he hasn't faced anyone of Overeem's caliber (No, not Arlovski). 

Could be quite wrong if Ngannou lands flush, but that is how I see it. Quite the card tonight


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fight night boys and gyals! I must say this is quite the card on paper. Picks are sliiightly all over the place because I only input like a minute before they closed, but overall pretty reflective of how I feel:










Most important, I can't wait to see Gaethje KILL Eddie Alvarez.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

AND WE'RE OFF


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Everyone wrapped up in the Ngannou power hype train vs 'Reem's subpar chin, but 'Reem's vast experience and most importantly the cautious, spot-picking style he has changed to over his last fights with that surprising elusiveness I think gets 'Reem a nod in the later rounds. Plus, we haven't seen Francis get rocked, so we don't know what that chin is like and he hasn't faced anyone of Overeem's caliber (No, not Arlovski).
> 
> Could be quite wrong if Ngannou lands flush, but that is how I see it. Quite the card tonight


:hmmm

That's true. Holy shit that's so true.

If Ngannou is capable of cutting off the cage effectively on Overeem and tag him, he'll get the win. Overeem won't be able to take the volume of strikes thrown at him in the close distance. The thing is that Overeem's footwork is probably FAR superior than Ngannou's. If Francis has somehow worked hard on his footwork and improved it, he'll be able to cut the cage on Overeem very fast, but if that's not the case his chances go down. Man, I'm getting pumped for this fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HERB FUCKED UP


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Seneca said:


> HERB FUCKED UP







Fuckin Herb Dean, that fight could have provided a very awesome finish.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Max by TKO
Reem by Decision
Pettis by Decision
Alvarez by TKO (Gaethje is far to reckless for me. Tremendously entertaining but a K.O waiting to happen)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

let's get this show on the road.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

USADA busting everyone for roids but still can't figure out how the ghost of Nate Diaz came to possess Cortney Casey in the middle of her fight :hmm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> USADA busting everyone for roids but still can't figure out how the ghost of Nate Diaz came to possess Cortney Casey in the middle of her fight :hmm


That was hilarious :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Herb not on his A game tonight.

edit: WHAT A WAR THIS IS


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy shit. Intense first round. Oliveira's nose is messed up ugly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Now this is a fight!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*ROUND OF THE YEAR *


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That might've taken out my perfect card but no shame there my goodness what a display of heart in the Octagon. No idea how either stood that long! :clap :clap


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus christ this is waht we are all expecting from Justin/Edide later tonight.












Tremendous heart by both fighters, wow


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING WAR!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If someone tops this tonight I'll eat a hat.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

60 G's baybay


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus those elbows where lethal as fuck.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Paul Felder is fucking mental. What a great fighter, I hope he achieves great things in the sport and just keep on winning.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WATERSON

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:mj2


Congrats to Torres. Good fight and good effort by both.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Karate Not So Hottie!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is gonna be greatness, or one of the biggest disappointments of all time


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I wouldn't ever count out Alvarez, but I don't see him winning this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I wouldn't ever count out Alvarez, but I don't see him winning this.


Tough customer, but Alvarez went on record before the fight saying to ESPN he feels he needs to have more of a free flow and will wing it for this one, telling his coaches he is ignoring adjustments and is gon see what happens...

I feel Alvarez is actually more skilled here, but freestyle brawling is the polar opposite direction he needs to go here. Will get him the L imo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

has not been a good weekend for women's MMA this weekend.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoa crazy fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Shit! That knee!

Wish Gaethje would have won. That was a good fight. Gaethje just had no combos.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE!


Alvarez is a fucking WARRIOR. Holy shit I'm stunned.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Amazing, fucking amazing. Absolutely left everything in the octagon. Thank you Eddie and Justin.









THE UNDERGROUND KING STILL HAS IT


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Had Alvarez until I heard his gameplan, didn't think with that approach he would be so effective. Wow, that sure got me! Kudos to Alvarez


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

STAY CLASSY said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!
> 
> 
> Alvarez is a fucking WARRIOR. Holy shit I'm stunned.


Shit, I was coming to say the same thing. I found myself watching the fight wide eyed, screaming "EDDIE!!" like his girlfriend does ringside :lmao.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Max by TKO
> Reem by Decision
> Pettis by Decision
> *Alvarez by TKO (Gaethje is far to reckless for me. Tremendously entertaining but a K.O waiting to happen*)


Called it. Another hype train derailed. Watched the Gaethje v MJ fight again a few days ago and Justin could have been stopped twice. His boxing skills are very poor and his cardio woeful. The guy is tough as fuck but if a guy like Johnson has you in that sort of trouble you are not going to cut it with the elite of the division. People were saying he would have beat Conor :lmao. Conor would destroy him in under a minute


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah not really derailed, this was a very close fight, Eddie's legs were on the verge of giving out and took tremendous punishment as well.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Nah not really derailed, this was a very close fight, Eddie's legs were on the verge of giving out and took tremendous punishment as well.


The hype has been derailed. Most people thought Justin would walk through Eddie. How many time do you hear fighters say "there is levels to this shit". Justin is tough as fuck with a massive heart and a brilliant I don't give a fuck attitude but he is very limited. No footwork, No head movement and definitely no cardio. All the top guys in the division Khabib, Tony, Conor, Barboza would have their way with him. Heart and toughness can only get you so far


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The hype has been derailed. Most people thought Justin would walk through Eddie. How many time do you hear fighters say "there is levels to this shit". Justin is tough as fuck with a massive heart and a brilliant I don't give a fuck attitude but he is very limited. No footwork, No head movement and definitely no cardio. All the top guys in the division Khabib, Tony, Conor, Barboza would have their way with him. Heart and toughness can only get you so far


Didn't see much people say Justin would walk through him, but those people are morons though,


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Who said Justin would beat Conor? Lmao.

But yeah, I knew after the Johnson fight that Justin would never beat the top contenders. For a pure stand up fighter, his boxing is pretty bad. His cardio lets him down too, probably due to his style. Saying all that, he's an absolute joy to watch and I already can't wait for his next fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Didn't see much people say Justin would walk through him, but those people are morons though,





Jaxx said:


> Who said Justin would beat Conor? Lmao.
> 
> But yeah, I knew after the Johnson fight that Justin would never beat the top contenders. For a pure stand up fighter, his boxing is pretty bad. His cardio lets him down too, probably due to his style. Saying all that, he's an absolute joy to watch and I already can't wait for his next fight.


I probably spend to much time on Sherdog TBH :smile2:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

There is a fight in the crowd- Joe Rogan

:duck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The midgets ruined my night!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It was always going to be a lot harder to replicate his past performance against another crafty striker such as Sergio. So this time he showed his grappling dominance


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAT ..... DEAD!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ohhhh fuck!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THAT POWER!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OH MY GOD*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was VERY unlike the Reem we've been seeing since he changed his style up to a selective, footwork-based style but that shot could've knocked out a horse JEEZ


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Put him in a casket! He is dead!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That is definitely one of the cleanest, most devastating KOs I've ever seen. Stipe must be shitting it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> That is definitely one of the cleanest, most devastating KOs I've ever seen. Stipe must be shitting it.


Horribly spotty chin or not (which Reem certainly has), that shot could've devastated a horse. That power hype train sure as hell ran over my expectations and Reem's.

Not sure what the heck Reem was doing though. I get clinching up with his devastating knees but a body lock clinch and pressing forward when he has looked so good since changing his style with that evasive attack/picking spots? 
oof.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Was doing a calm, half wondering contemplation of what would happen now if Alistair Overeem were indeed, dead. Truly contemplating it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The way Reem's toes curled made me shiver... so fucking scary


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The foot stomp in the clinch was scary enough but that power :damn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Main event time, picked Max and sticking with it, but who the FUCK knows. Why I love this sport so much


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I think Aldo's got this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Reem's soul def left his body for a bit right after that landed, will have nightmares about this


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is ungodly hard to call. I'm going with Aldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Max fucking Holloway.

Beat him into oblivion. What a monster. Aldo never stood a chance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Great fight till Aldo got lured into the high volume exchanges.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God like cardio, pressure, conditioning, pace. 




*IT
IS
WHAT 
IT 
IS *


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Aldo took a hell of a beating. I'm surprised that the ref didn't stop it earlier.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

My prediction losing streak continues.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. Max is a total fucking beast. Rock solid. Would love to see him step up and fight Ferguson. Now that would be a scrap :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Man Holloway is humble as fuck for still considering Aldo the GOAT FW after all that. Respect. :clap


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

max talking about defending the belt a few more times before being considered the GOAT FW. We don't deserve this man :mj2 












THIS MEANS WE STILL GET MAX/FRANKIE, another guy with legendary cardio and heart, lets do the dam thing !


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, Herb was so fucking jarring in the Teymur fight. What is his problem? :lol


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Also, Herb was so fucking jarring in the Teymur fight. What is his problem? :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Reem really needs to retire. Whatever skills he still has it's not worth it. He'll be a drooler in 5 years at this rate. 

Eddie really showed up Gaethje - Exposed his weaknesses. As great as he is to watch he'll have to mix up his game before he's ready to compete in that division.

Max is a monster. Probably my favourite fighter right now. Hopefully we get a Conor rematch someday. Guy definitely deserves the payday. Aldo should either retire or move to 155.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Holloway looked sensational. He was hardly breathing hard after that beat down on Aldo. Holloway/Ferguson would be one for the ages.



samizayn said:


> Also, Herb was so fucking jarring in the Teymur fight. What is his problem? :lol


Lol I know right. He had a crap night tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Overall a great show. Yancy Medeiros/Alex Oliveira stole it but Eddie Alvarez/Justin Gaethje came within the margin of a bee's dick. Those two fights alone made it worth it, and Alvarez' legacy is more than sealed after that performance.


The main event was solid, and that late ref stoppage surprised the hell out of me. 


Holy FUCK @ Ngannou's utter power! Talk about hype meeting reality. This dude makes it seem like a walk in the park. Stipe may be on borrowed time.


Michelle Waterson :mj2 Still the GOAT (in my heart...)


Paul Felder -- Dat comeback! Beast fighter.


Only snoozefest was the Cejudo fight which dragged things down, but that's what you tend to get when a superior wrestler outclasses you for 3 straight rounds. Cejudo's grappling/submission game isn't_ as_ exciting as a Charles Oliveira ether, and far more traditional.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Back to back stellar PPV cards . BLESSED


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Back to back stellar PPV cards . BLESSED



It was gonna be a gargantuan task to follow up 217 because that turned into one of the most exciting and surreal night of fights in recent memory, but this did the trick in keeping the momentum going. It reminds me of 206 that followed the first MSG card, and hit one out of the park despite not being nearly as buzzed-about.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was depressing.

I’m very much a fan of the old guard of MMA, much of the new era are dull zombies just in it for the money. Seeing Reem get murdered and Jose get smashed was just sad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was depressing.
> 
> I’m very much a fan of the old guard of MMA, much of the new era are dull zombies just in it for the money. Seeing Reem get murdered and Jose get smashed was just sad.


Reem is was a steroid cheat with a glass chin. Was a-MAZING to see him get murdered!

Aldo, I feel, just can't handle longer ranged fighters like Max and Conor. It was a thing of beauty how he handled Frankie at 200. I just think Max was too long and Aldo couldn't get inside to see if that changed anything. And again you have to ask, "where were the leg kicks?"


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus man


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure Overeem will be cleared til 2023.... Ngannou is a fucking beast


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was depressing.
> 
> I’m very much a fan of the old guard of MMA, much of the new era are dull zombies just in it for the money. Seeing Reem get murdered and Jose get smashed was just sad.


Yea cause the old guys weren't fighting for money lol. They're all in it for money.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

All the hype is around Francis today (and deservedly so) but I think a lot of people are forgetting how absolutely unstoppable we all agreed Stipe looked in his last couple of fights. N'Gannou overcoming the final hurdle and taking that belt from Stipe is far from a foregone conclusion. Not taking anything away from N'Gannou though. One of the most terrifying KOs I've ever seen.

Loved every second of Alvarez/Gaethje. Eddie's one of my absolute favourites but sometimes it can be hard to enjoy his fights while listening to his wife screaming "Come on Eddie!!!!!" over and over again at the top of her lungs. I wonder if she realizes how fucking annoying it is.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I just watched the show this morning, need a fucking lie down after that Reem KO, woof!*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was depressing.
> 
> I’m very much a fan of the old guard of MMA, much of the new era are dull zombies just in it for the money. Seeing Reem get murdered and Jose get smashed was just sad.


The scariest shit about Ngannou is he didn't even connect Reem with full power with his left if you watch the replay.... if i was Miocic i will shit in my pants

Jose is broke since McGregor fight, his right eye was fucked after one round and Holloway is one level above now.. he took the most brutal beating of his career 

Dude should move at 155 or retire


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*My man Ngannou :banderas *


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Going back and forth all day about whether he'll beat Stipe. Safe to say Stipe's the better fighter but I wouldn't be surprised if Francis steamrolls him. My brain says Stipe drags him into deep waters and puts it on him then. Gut says N'Gannou does something similar to what he did last night.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I just can't pick against Francis, hes too fucking dangerous


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That journalist in the post-show presser was totally right though. This is the first heavyweight title fight that feels like a big deal in a LONG time. N'Gannou could be a huge star if marketed correctly. Kind of disappointed we didn't get to see him fight Lewis, Hunt or Volkov on his road to the title fight though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Biggest fight since Brock vs Carwin probably


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds stupid but Francis is still untested. No idea yet how good his chin is


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

however much money Stipe is holding out for, I think that dollar figure just went up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Late but

I'm still not sure about N'Gannou vs Stipe, glass chinned Overeem and Arlovski are great wins for an up and comer, but both have been put down a lot. Will be a fun fight one way or the other. 

As for Aldo, that was brutal and part of why I wanted Cub to get the win. You can argue Cub does worst. But at the end of the day Aldo got put in a needlessly rough spot. He got matched up with a guy who just tko'd him this summer. He's now 1-3 in his last 4 all 3 he got finished emphatically. Way to seriously damage a legend with shit match making. 

I think the winner of Cub vs Ortega deserves the next shot at Max. Not only do I hate Frankie. But he's on a 2 fight win streak with wins over Jeremy Stephens and Yair Rodriguez is that really a strong case for a 3rd title shot? Not in my eyes, tough break he got injured, but let him actually go earn his 3rd shot like he earned his 2nd shot.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

N'Gannou/Stipe is gonna be amazing. The build up and excitement will be what we haven't seen from the HW division in a long time. Hasn't even been announced yet but the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Late but
> 
> I'm still not sure about N'Gannou vs Stipe, glass chinned Overeem and Arlovski are great wins for an up and comer, but both have been put down a lot. Will be a fun fight one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Why? I don't think I've met too many people who don't like Frankie Edgar.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Why? I don't think I've met too many people who don't like Frankie Edgar.


He really annoyed me when he said he deserved a rematch against Benson Henderson on the sole fact he had to rematch BJ Penn a long standing champ and legend and Maynard who took him to a draw. 

I hated how coming off the Henderson losses he got a title shot at featherweight, lost in that fight. Then spent a good time after arguing he won it. 

I hate his Diazesque mentality of "well I didn't die, so how did you win?" attitude. Frankie the person seems great, but as a fighter fuck him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

What a great card.

Anyone see that bum writing for the Detroit press shitting on the card? LOL.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Late but
> 
> I'm still not sure about N'Gannou vs Stipe, glass chinned Overeem and Arlovski are great wins for an up and comer, but both have been put down a lot. Will be a fun fight one way or the other.
> 
> ...


I think that Cub Swanson should have replaced Edgar instead of Aldo in UFC 218, it made no fucking sense for a guy that just got finished by the current champion to get an immediate rematch. 

I'm a huge Swanson fan, but I think he's coming into this fight as the underdog.

Ortega is a very dangerous fighter, he has the skills to put almost anyone in the division in a tough spot. Cub has everything to lose in this fight. I hope he brings his A game and manages to get the win, he has the tools to do so, but it's gonna be tough as shit for him. Let's not forget that Swanson has been submitted by all the top contenders (Holloway, Lamas, Edgar), and Ortega also has the ability to make this fight very uncomfortable for Cub in the ground. 

Edgar could face either Korean Zombie or Ricardo Lamas upon his return, to determine the next challenger (after Ortega or Swanson).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I think that Cub Swanson should have replaced Edgar instead of Aldo in UFC 218, it made no fucking sense for a guy that just got finished by the current champion to get an immediate rematch.
> 
> I'm a huge Swanson fan, and I'm really hoping he gets the win versus Ortega this weekend, but I think he's coming into this fight as the underdog.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is going to be a big test for both which makes it great. It's a chance for Cub to quell the gatekeeper notions, but also Ortega's chance to prove he's top tier now. I want a Cub win just because anybody who KOs Clay Guida can never get good will from me lol. 

I agree with the Aldo choice, it was just really bad matchmaking and I'm not normally one for protecting fighters. But it seemed silly to put Aldo in this "you better hope Max loses the title" scenario so early into Max's reign. Now there's no real point for him at 145. Same with Edgar why rush him to his 3rd shot off of 2 wins. If he loses then what. Is he really to stick around in the hopes he gets a 4th crack at the belt.





TCE said:


> What a great card.
> 
> Anyone see that bum writing for the Detroit press shitting on the card? LOL.


No, drop a link please


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Late but
> 
> I'm still not sure about N'Gannou vs Stipe, glass chinned Overeem and Arlovski are great wins for an up and comer, but both have been put down a lot. Will be a fun fight one way or the other.


IMO Stipe will have to make the fight really quiet or he'll be in deep shit. Like i said yesterday that left uppercut was not even on full power mode if you looks the replay and his neck said hello to his back. 

it will be a very long 25 minutes fight for Stipe with that beast


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Francis was so wonderful in the post-fight presser. I have a new man crush. The way he talks, you'd never believe he'd hurt a fly, then he stands up and suddenly half your screen is Francis fucking Ngannou. 

Stylistically speaking, it's a very interesting match-up with Stipe. Especially as Francis has never gone longer than ten minutes, and only twice, losing one of those. (I've been reading Wikipedia and what? :side Though they've both finished their last four fights in the first. Jaysus fucking christ almighty riding a bike on a bendy bus. It's chin-stroking time, folks! :hmmm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No, drop a link please




Don't read it mate, it will make you more stupid


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> IMO Stipe will have to make the fight really quiet or he'll be in deep shit. Like i said yesterday that left uppercut was not even on full power mode if you looks the replay and his neck said hello to his back.
> 
> it will be a very long 25 minutes fight for Stipe with that beast





JINGLE THUG said:


> Francis was so wonderful in the post-fight presser. I have a new man crush. The way he talks, you'd never believe he'd hurt a fly, then he stands up and suddenly half your screen is Francis fucking Ngannou.
> 
> Stylistically speaking, it's a very interesting match-up with Stipe. Especially as Francis has never gone longer than ten minutes, and only twice, losing one of those. (I've been reading Wikipedia and what? :side Though they've both finished their last four fights in the first. Jaysus fucking christ almighty riding a bike on a bendy bus. It's chin-stroking time, folks! :hmmm


I think Stipe has a very clear route to go with his wrestling. That should be his first choice. He doesn't need to make a ridiculous shot that's not set up ala Bader vs Rumble. But if he can get it to the ground, N'Gannou is untested there.

Then if that isn't working I'd suggest he try to take the Jones vs Cormier approach and try and tire him out with body shots and laying on him in the clinch. 

The real question is what does N'Gannou do when he eventually gets into a fight and his fists of doom don't get the KO. Hopefully he has more tools in his deck and isn't a quitter like Rumble. Still amazing all of Rumbles losses are RNC smh lol

This could be a better version of Brock vs Carwin tho


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't click the link because the last thing a charlatan deserves is view count. But yeah, he got roasted over the coals no lube


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Only just watched this, pretty good card with solid wins for Eddie, Frightening Francis and Max the Man Holloway.

Jesus Ngannou is scary, when he had Reem up against the cage he was making him look small harking back to the days of Gonzales and Taker almost. And that fucking shot, oh my god. I can't think of a scarier heavyweight I've ever seen. That belt is his, Stipe is just keeping it warm for now.

Max Holloway has reached the top of his game now, he was virtually flawless in his performance. So great to see this kid start and develop into a world beater, what a performance. Love his showmanship now too. I loved his pre-fight package where he said something like 'I'm gonna have my way with him, and I'm gonna do it with a smile'.

The Aldo thing is a combo of him getting older and simply losing that psychological edge that successful undefeated fighters do when they finally get beaten. It's a real thing and it has physical fight consequences. Those two losses to Conor really got to him. Having said that I'm not writing the guy off, I mean put him in there with pretty much anyone else in the division and he probably would've won in beautiful fashion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Late but
> 
> I'm still not sure about N'Gannou vs Stipe, glass chinned Overeem and Arlovski are great wins for an up and comer, but both have been put down a lot. Will be a fun fight one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Cub could not even put Artem away in a 5 rounder in his last fight plus he only got 1 fight left on his contract He was never going to be selected as Frankies replacement and nor did he deserve to be 

Can not disagree with your sentiments regarding Jose any more. He is 1-3 in his last 4 not due to shit match making but due to USADA. He fucked about for a year avoiding Conor then got starched in 13 seconds, cried like a little bitch about a rematch then turned it down when it got offered. He was good in the Frankie rematch yes but had no interest in finishing the fight. He then got Max on home soil and got destroyed then same again in the rematch. He was savage when juiced up to the tits but not half the man post USADA. Sad yes but true


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Artem was just a punching bag, with an very good chin, 13-14 never been knocked out lol.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Meh. I'll let Jose actually fail a test before I start slinging steroid accusations. 

That shit is reckless, honestly. 

It's not like the guy has experienced some huge drop off like Johny Hendricks. Aldo almost always runs out of gas in his fights. He was conservative against Frankie because he could outbox him at a distance. Against a relentless pressure fighter Max? Not so much.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Those people accusing Aldo are retarded. He looks pretty much the same firrst of all, then people soehow just conveniently forget he schooled Frankie for 5 rounds in between the Conor loss and the two Max losses. Lastly he is fighting LEGIT top of the food chain fighters. Unlike a fighter like Hendriks


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still maintain that it's the distance that throws off Aldo's game. Not making excuses, that's just how I see it. Guys like Frankie, Faber, and a loooong list of other guys lost to Aldo. It's just that with Conor and Max, he's facing long limbed fighters from 155. Let's see how Aldo does against a Cub or Ortega to see if he's truly done as a top 3/5 contender. He's only 31, let's not throw dirt on him yet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still maintain that it's the distance that throws off Aldo's game. Not making excuses, that's just how I see it. Guys like Frankie, Faber, and a loooong list of other guys lost to Aldo. It's just that with Conor and Max, he's facing long limbed fighters from 155. Let's see how Aldo does against a Cub or Ortega to see if he's truly done as a top 3/5 contender. He's only 31, let's not throw dirt on him yet.


That not a bad point, except Aldo is listed as having a longer reach than Max lol. Who knows how acurate they really are. But it's probs also a cominbation of the insane volume and pressure of Max that is also bad for Aldo


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Artem was just a punching bag, with an very good chin, 13-14 never been knocked out lol.


 He has been K.OD and also been subbed a couple of time, also take into account he has never been in with any thing like world class operators in his career. Cub should be finishing guys like Artem if he wants to stake his claim as no 1 contender



Jules said:


> Meh. I'll let Jose actually fail a test before I start slinging steroid accusations.
> 
> That shit is reckless, honestly.
> 
> It's not like the guy has experienced some huge drop off like Johny Hendricks. Aldo almost always runs out of gas in his fights. He was conservative against Frankie because he could outbox him at a distance. Against a relentless pressure fighter Max? Not so much.


I wouldn't say the drop off has been huge but it has been quite drastic. Where has his explosive power gone?. Constant leg kicks followed up by quick combos . Also the mental side of things, he knew he had Frankies number after the first fight were as Max and Conor were new opponents. Physically he does not look the same. His cardio has always been decent if not quality but in both the Holloway fights he was gassing pretty hard in the 2nd round ffs. Pre USADA he was a total savage, post USADA he looks nothing like he used to



Seneca said:


> Those people accusing Aldo are retarded. He looks pretty much the same firrst of all, then people soehow just conveniently forget he schooled Frankie for 5 rounds in between the Conor loss and the two Max losses. Lastly he is fighting LEGIT top of the food chain fighters. Unlike a fighter like Hendriks


Or may be people who can not see what is in front of them are the retarded ones. Go and watch the 2 Mendes, Korean zombie and Faber fights then tell me he still looks more or less the same. He looks nothing like he used to. The guy was juiced up to the tits and now it is a level playing field he is getting found out

What we know for definite is that the only time Jon Jones was clean was the OSP fight and he looked dreadful. Peds are not just of physical advantage. They can also improve the mental side drastically, When you are juiced to the eyeballs it can bring massive confidence, a feeling of being unstoppable. Without them a lot of that confidence can evaporate . Aldo is a prime example of this in my eyes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Once again, if he's such a shit fighter, how did he shut down a world class figher like Frankie Edgar at 200. 

Also your bring up fights that happened over 4 years ago, its more likely a comination of age, and using the same style that has been figured out now. Plus Max is on a whole different level to anyo f those guys you mentioned


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938022561421676544
:maury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Cub could not even put Artem away in a 5 rounder in his last fight plus he only got 1 fight left on his contract He was never going to be selected as Frankies replacement and nor did he deserve to be
> 
> Can not disagree with your sentiments regarding Jose any more. He is 1-3 in his last 4 not due to shit match making but due to USADA. He fucked about for a year avoiding Conor then got starched in 13 seconds, cried like a little bitch about a rematch then turned it down when it got offered. He was good in the Frankie rematch yes but had no interest in finishing the fight. He then got Max on home soil and got destroyed then same again in the rematch. He was savage when juiced up to the tits but not half the man post USADA. Sad yes but true


1. The didn't finish Artem shit is silly and sometimes you just can't finish somebody that's okay. Cub deserved the shot over Edgar who is only on a 2 fight win streak since his last title loss last year, which includes wins over Jeremy Stephens and Yair Rodriguez. Those aren't exactly give this guy his 3rd title shot names.

2. Aldo hasn't failed a test yet so much of this is baseless speculation as of now. Especially considering post USADA Aldo still beat Frankie Edgar who despite me not liking is a top tier fighter.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Max Holloway could already make the case for the 2nd or top 3 FW GOATS and he's jsut getting started. So sorry if Aldo couldn't just run through him like he did with his previous opponents.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really want to see Conor/Max.

Sad that it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Aldo is broke since the McGregor fight and the fact he never got a rematch... Dude better to move at 155 ( not sure it's the best idea for him ) or maybe retire ( his fight age is very old now )


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Why in the living F doens't Henry Cejudo wear his olympic goald medal during his walkout? He is the most decorated MMA-fighter of all time...


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Whittaker vs Rockhold being targeted for UFC 221 yaayy and GSP saying he might not fight at 185 again lmao.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

cablegeddon said:


> Why in the living F doens't Henry Cejudo wear his olympic goald medal during his walkout? He is the most decorated MMA-fighter of all time...


*It was destroyed in a fire.

This McGregor-Ora thing is so weird, seems tongue in cheek with her calling it date night though*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Miocic vs Ngannou official for UFC 220.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/12...ight-title-against-francis-ngannou-at-ufc-220

Oh shittt! Love this fight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

When's the last time a HW title bout has felt so big? This is beautiful.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not official until UFC releases it, but woooooooow it;s only 45 days away LETS GO!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Good, good. Ngannou is FRESH, obviously.

Early days, and it's definitely gonna be an amazing fight, but this might be possibly the end of the line for Ngannou purely because Stipe isn't a total can and doesn't have the chin of a 90 year old. (FWIW it would have been a similar but slightly drawn out process with JDS, who has the chin of an active and healthy 70y/o)

But also I think it's going to be a competitive fight. I think Stipe is a little smarter but there's absolutely no accounting for how Francis might have improved since we last saw him properly. It's by no means a done deal. Nice EXPLOSIVE start to the nu ya.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

most anticipated UFC HW Title fight since Cain/JDS 1 I would say.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brock/Overeem or Brock/Carwin IMO






Really interested to see how they're going go tell both fighter's story leading up to this


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Stipe wins. 

Anyway, looks like the UFC is also trying to book Bobby Knuckles vs Rockhold for 221. I'm not sure how Luke wins that one... Robert's fucked if it goes to the mat but Rockhold doesn't have strong takedowns. We've already watched Whitaker shrug off Jacare and Romero.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even though it sucked seeing Ngannou destroy Reem, I'm still pumped for Ngannou vs. Stipe just because Francis is such a Destroyer of Worlds. Its hard to see him not crumpling Stipe with one shot like he is everyone else. And it'd probably be best for the division as well, as Stipe is the embodiment of the fact that just winning and being talented doesn't make a star in combat sports. Here's a guy who has 4 first round KO's in a row over the divisions best yet nobody gives a shit about the guy because he has the personality of a plank of wood. Ngannou isn't much better, he's a pretty softly spoken guy but his fighting style is somehow so much more violent and pleasing.

It's shit if GSP does indeed have no plans on fighting at MW and defending his belt. Like that's a dick move to the division but at the same time he has nothing to prove. He's cemented his spot as an all time GOAT (even more so) and probably got paid big time for it. And it feels weird to say but I've got to pick Whittaker beating Rockhold relatively easily. Its pretty damn cool to think that the best 185 pound Mixed Martial Artist in the World is a Kiwi.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

How exactly is it better for the division? 

One guy being a draw doesn't put eyes on a division. Conor's the biggest draw in UFC history and what has his title win done for that division? If I'm not mistaken, Ferguson vs. Lee was one of the lower drawing events of the year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jules said:


> How exactly is it better for the division?
> 
> One guy being a draw doesn't put eyes on a division. Conor's the biggest draw in UFC history and what has his title win done for that division? If I'm not mistaken, Ferguson vs. Lee was one of the lower drawing events of the year.


A Champion that people care about is better than an entire division that no one cares about. 

Ultimately its just a matter of Stipe somehow being really dull despite being a talented finisher. Not saying it'd create a perfect eutopia, but a Champ people tune in to watch is better than what it is now. And the HW division has been that way for quite a while now.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

You must be hella bored with the UFC since Conor and GSP are the only champions the general public "care" about. 

The KO was devastating but I think folks are writing Stipe off prematurely. Ngannou's last two wins are over Overeem and Arlovski. How many times have we seen those two heads bounce off the canvas in the last 2-3 years?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WAR STIPE :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think N'Gannou changes anything as far as mainstream interest either. N'Gannou might have some international appeal though if MMA ever gets legalized in France. He does have the advantage at the UFC clearly wants to market him. Stipe I don't know what happened. They seemed with him, took him to Cleveland, then backed off. How can't you sell a blue collar, fire fighter, who's also you're heavyweight champ. Makes me wonder if they'll abandon N'Gannou if he wins the belt then wants to renegotiate.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stipe has said heaps that he doesn't give a fuck about celebrity, only fighting and paychecks. 


And all this talk about being good for divison blah blah blah. The only thing that's fucking good for a division in 2017 IMO is a champ who will defend their belts and not create clusterfucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Stipe has said heaps that he doesn't give a fuck about celebrity, only fighting and paychecks.
> 
> 
> And all this talk about being good for divison blah blah blah. The only thing that's fucking good for a division in 2017 IMO is a champ who will defend their belts and not create clusterfucks.


That and depth that's HW real problem it's not many folk who could believably be champ. LHW used to be fun because you had so many possible champs. That's why LW is always so exciting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That and depth that's HW real problem it's not many folk who could believably be champ. LHW used to be fun because you had so many possible champs. That's why LW is always so exciting.


WHen did LHW have so many possible champs?? Or are you talking about Pre Jon Jones era


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> WHen did LHW have so many possible champs?? Or are you talking about Pre Jon Jones era


Pre Jones era. When it was getting hot potatoed around


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Ngannou vs Stipe is going to be awesome. I'm not really interested in LW until Khabib fought Ferguson/Conor. Still gonna watch his fight with Barboza tho.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

The GOAT on thot patrol. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

IT'S ONNNNNNNNN






























GSP vacated.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wish I could say I am surprised GSP vacated....but I'm not.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He walked in and took the safest route to a title win and enhanced his profile doing it. He moves up in GOAT talk, gets a bigger price tag, reminds everyone who the fuck he is and can hand pick his next opponent. WINNING!

Now let's see him either face Woodley or got to Bellator and set records there.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't Dana White say that he'd be pissed if GSP didn't defend his MW title? Things will get real interesting...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP basically fixed the whole Bisping situation that Luke started back at UFC 199, not saying it was a complete fluke but still. Now GSP will go back to 170 where he is more comfortable.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dana pissed about something???? I don't believe it......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He shoudl take his anger out by stripping Mcgregor


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jules said:


> You must be hella bored with the UFC since Conor and GSP are the only champions the general public "care" about.
> 
> The KO was devastating but I think folks are writing Stipe off prematurely. Ngannou's last two wins are over Overeem and Arlovski. How many times have we seen those two heads bounce off the canvas in the last 2-3 years?


You say that like it’s some shameful thing not to be balls deep in MMA. I watch Rugby, Boxing, Kickboxing, MMA, Drifting, Rally, F1, Various TV Shows/Movies. So yeah I’m bored of MMA, but there’s literally thousands of alternative entertainment avenues to watch.

And I was just speaking in regards to casual fans and “stars”. Because with so many different entertainment avenues an MMA fighter has to be something special to become a star.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GSP the biggest liar move of 2017, congrats on the heist though. But it's funny we all knew he wanted Bisping because he thought it was easy, hell Bisping called him out on it. Hopefully he thinks Woodley is easy and gets his clocked clean for his efforts. Woodley beating GSP is what I want next year.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

merRIH chRIHstmas said:


> You say that like it’s some shameful thing not to be balls deep in MMA. I don’t arch Rugby, Boxing, Kickboxing, MMA, Drifting, Rally, F1, Various TV Shows/Movies. So yeah I’m bored of MMA, but there’s literally thousands of alternative entertainment avenues to watch.
> 
> And I was just speaking in regards to casual fans and “stars”. Because with so many different entertainment avenues an MMA fighter has to be something special to become a star.


Na. I'm not even balls deep into it. I just realized that you enjoy the entertainment aspect more. 

It takes a perfect chain of events to become a true star in this day and age. 

Anyway, I see GSP vacated the title.... I'm not surprised and it doesn't really bother me either way. Rockhold vs. Whitaker is more appealing to me as a fan. However, I kinda wish GSP wouldn't have lied about Whitaker and the contract stipulation.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Still gutted that Gaethje lost lol. Eddie was too slick I couldn't believe while watching it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Didn't Dana White say that he'd be pissed if GSP didn't defend his MW title? Things will get real interesting...


He'll do fookin nuttin!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> Na. I'm not even balls deep into it. I just realized that you enjoy the entertainment aspect more.
> 
> It takes a perfect chain of events to become a true star in this day and age.
> 
> Anyway, I see GSP vacated the title.... I'm not surprised and it doesn't really bother me either way. Rockhold vs. Whitaker is more appealing to me as a fan. However, I kinda wish GSP wouldn't have lied about Whitaker and the contract stipulation.


It could may have actualyl been in the contract, except probs clever wording, so it might have said that as long as he had the belt then his NEXT fight will have to be against Whittaker, but now he vacated, he no longer had to comply.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, you have the angle there. 

Oh well. 

So who are we going with in the title fight? Luke or Bobby? Huge fan of Luke since the Machida fight but his striking defense has been questionable lately... By the way, I didn't realize how much MMA fans despise Luke. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

When you look that good and grab tigers by the balls, haters gonna hate...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going with Gastelum, somehow Luke gets injured because AKA and karma for being whiny, then Gastelum KO's Whittaker. Gastelum pops for weed again because it was short notice


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Gastelum has been crying lately too. 

I don't dislike him but when was the last time he beat someone coming off of a win?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> GSP the biggest liar move of 2017, congrats on the heist though.



There's no real proof of this, though. Ulcerative Colitis is a bitch thing to have, and it's logical that he relinquishes that strap while taking the time to get healthy. It's obvious that he's not starting a new training camp after the diagnosis.

Now if he says that he's moving back to WW _because_ of the Ulcerative Colitis, then he opens himself up to criticism because there's nothing that clinically suggests UC to be caused by a particular training regiment or dieting change. There's speculation that stress can trigger the symptom, but it's not directly linked, and _any_ kind of MMA-related training evokes a level of stress to the body.

If he goes back to WW after the fact (without the UC excuse) then it's entirely his prerogative, and it doesn't make him a liar because there's no MW title for him to defend. He's probably right about having a tougher time with the added weight, so moving back to the division where he's most comfortable isn't a bad move considering his age.


My guess is he'll want the Conor fight before hanging it up. He doesn't have much left to prove.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am convinced Joe Rogan & Brendan Schaub want to watch Francis Ngannou fuck their wives cuckold style :mj

Wish that Lawler vs. RDA card was tomorrow night, I am itching to see how Mike Perry will fare against Santiago Ponzinibbio :lenny2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I am convinced Joe Rogan & Brendan Schaub want to watch Francis Ngannou fuck their wives cuckold style :mj
> 
> Wish that Lawler vs. RDA card was tomorrow night, I am itching to see how Mike Perry will fare against Santiago Ponzinibbio :lenny2


Seriously. 

Rogan says we're gonna enter another Tyson like ERA but was just highlighting Reem's glass chin. Brendan was calling the guy Kongo 2.0 a few months back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brenson Swab would gladly bend over for Paulo Costa


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Rogan says we're gonna enter another Tyson like ERA but was just highlighting Reem's glass chin. Brendan was calling the guy Kongo 2.0 a few months back.


:lol

I've gotten use to their hyperbolic proclamations over the past couple years. Joe's already started proclaiming Max the GOAT Featherweight even though he's only just defended the title once. Not saying Max can't achieve that task during his career but Joe's certainly jumping the gun and allowing himself to get swallowed up in the moment. 

I did have to turn off one of Joe's podcasts the other day when he started saying fighters were lucky that LeBron James became an NBA player :eyeroll I am telling you, he's got a thing for big black guys :melo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> There's no real proof of this, though. Ulcerative Colitis is a bitch thing to have, and it's logical that he relinquishes that strap while taking the time to get healthy. It's obvious that he's not starting a new training camp after the diagnosis.
> 
> Now if he says that he's moving back to WW _because_ of the Ulcerative Colitis, then he opens himself up to criticism because there's nothing that clinically suggests UC to be caused by a particular training regiment or dieting change. There's speculation that stress can trigger the symptom, but it's not directly linked, and _any_ kind of MMA-related training evokes a level of stress to the body.
> 
> ...


Nah I'm calling it a liar move, because he could easily stay and not gorge himself up to 185. It doesn't even make sense he did that given all the time he had to bulk up in a way he saw fit for his style. It doesn't help that he's saying he's mostly healthy from it now either. It honestly just looks like he's running from the division so he doesn't have to risk taking a bad loss to one of the elite MWs. Which is smart and his right, but I'm not going to pretend like I believe he had true intentions of facing Whittaker and this is the issue.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm calling it a liar move, because he could easily stay and not gorge himself up to 185. It doesn't even make sense he did that given all the time he had to bulk up in a way he saw fit for his style. It doesn't help that he's saying he's mostly healthy from it now either. It honestly just looks like he's running from the division so he doesn't have to risk taking a bad loss to one of the elite MWs. Which is smart and his right, but I'm not going to pretend like I believe he had true intentions of facing Whittaker and this is the issue.


I'm skeptical about it too, but I also know how ulcers and IBS works, and it's not something that you can easily calculate upon the diagnosis. That type of thing comes and goes, and sometimes seems like it's getting better only to hit you again in uncomfortable ways. It might be fair to say that he jumped the gun rather than waiting it out a bit, but given the uncertainty of his condition it's not at all nonsensical to relinquish the strap. It's not like he hasn't done this before, he did the same thing in his own weigh class years ago for different reasons.

GSP has an uphill battle in ether division, and that's why the best bet is him vying at a money fight against McGregor for the LW title, or meeting him at catch-weight because that's just about the only significant thing that he can do at this point to embellish his legacy even further.

He's probably not confident that he'd beat Whittaker, that _may_ have played a role in him relinquishing the title. It's a possibility, just not an absolute certainty. It's not like Woodley is a walk in the park ether, and I'm sure that GSP knows this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Im just glad he didn't wait 6 fucking months before vacating and did it now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Part of me believes GSP, but the other part remembers how he had no intention of testing out Middleweight when Anderson Silva was the king. I am sure the medical issue is legit but I can't help but feel like it was a convenient excuse for him to vacate.

I also don't feel like he'll want any part of Woodley, it'll be McGregor or bust I reckon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I'm skeptical about it too, but I also know how Ulcers and IBS works, and it's not something that you can easily calculate upon the diagnosis. That type of thing comes and goes, and sometimes seems like it's getting better only to hit you again in uncomfortable ways. It might be fair to say that he jumped the gun rather than waiting it out a bit, but given the uncertainty of his condition it's not at all nonsensical to relinquish the strap. It's not like he hasn't done this before, he did the same thing in his own weigh class years ago for different reasons.
> 
> GSP has an uphill battle in ether division, and that's why the best bet is him vying at a money fight against McGregor for the LW title, or meeting him at catch-weight because that's just about the only significant thing that he can do at this point to embellish his legacy even further.
> 
> He's probably not confident that he'd beat Whittaker, that _may_ have played a role in him relinquishing the title. It's a possibility, just not an absolute certainty. It's not like Woodley is a walk in the park, ether, and I'm sure that GSP knows this.


I don't think GSP can make LW. I don't see Conor taking that almost surefire loss unless there's a chance at history for him with a 3rd belt on the line. I see him doing it if GSP was WW champ though. But I just can't see him agreeing to like 165. GSP's and UFCs plan I think was Bisping, Woodley, then Conor. I just want to see what his next move is, because if that was the come back it was a great fight, but overwhelming overall lol. Like if Goldberg just showed up at Survivor Series then disappeared into the ether.




Seneca said:


> Im just glad he didn't wait 6 fucking months before vacating and did it now.


I feel that, but part of me hates that he held the division up for something I feel he knew he had no intentions to defend. Had he never came back Bisping would've had to take on Yoel or Bobby Knuckles and they could possibly be on there 2nd fight as champ. Idk the major line cut just screams bs like we thought. 



Blackbeard said:


> Part of me believes GSP, but the other part remembers how he had no intention of testing out Middleweight when Anderson Silva was the king. I am sure the medical issue is legit but I can't help but feel like it was a convenient excuse for him to vacate.
> 
> I also don't feel like he'll want any part of Woodley, it'll be McGregor or bust I reckon.


I'm with you I think the sickness is real, but he never intended to defend anyway. I don't think he wants to fight Woodley, but I don't think Conor wants to fight him unless there's something on the line besides beating GSP. Him beating GSP the WW champ and becoming the champ champ champ, might entice him. But I don't see him getting up for that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think GSP can make LW. I don't see Conor taking that almost surefire loss unless there's a chance at history for him with a 3rd belt on the line. I see him doing it if GSP was WW champ though. But I just can't see him agreeing to like 165. GSP's and UFCs plan I think was Bisping, Woodley, then Conor. I just want to see what his next move is, because if that was the come back it was a great fight, but overwhelming overall lol. Like if Goldberg just showed up at Survivor Series then disappeared into the ether.



I think that he can make LW. He said so himself, plus bulkier guys like Thiago Alves made LW.


As for Conor: I wouldn't call it a surefire loss for him. McGregor handled an elite-level wrestler in Chad Mendes and Chad is arguably better on standup than GSP. GSP _is_ a smart-as-fuck and composed fighter which makes a world of difference, but so is Conor. Plus, Conor has his age going for him. It's also a guaranteed draw. He's much more likely to take that fight than risk it against Nurmagomedov or Ferguson who are dangerous fighters and inferior draws to GSP. Also, Conor could finally shake off that reputation of never defending belts.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I think the money would be more than enough to entice McGregor into the cage with GSP. That and the lure of possibly being able to defeat a legend like GSP. You don't need a Welterweight title to sell that fight, it's big enough on its own.

This is all assuming McGregor's able to defeat Ferguson though which I am not entirely confident he will do.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> This is all assuming McGregor's able to defeat Ferguson though which I am not entirely confident he will do.


Honestly, I don't think that fight will ever happen. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I think that he can make LW. He said so himself, plus bulkier guys like Thiago Alves made LW.
> 
> 
> As for Conor: I wouldn't call it a surefire loss for him. McGregor handled an elite-level wrestler in Chad Mendes and Chad is arguably better on standup than GSP. GSP is a smart-as-fuck and composed fighter which makes a world of difference, but so is Conor. Plus, Conor has his age going for him. It's also a guaranteed draw. He's much more likely to take that fight than risk it against Nurmagomedov or Ferguson who are dangerous fighters and inferior draws to GSP. Also, Conor could finally shake off that reputation of never defending belts.


Alves missed weight by 8lbs when he went to LW then loss. Chad has more KO punching power but he's not a better striker than GSP at all imo not the wrestler. Idk I just don't think GSP could make the weight, I also don't see Conor legitimately caring about the defending the belt thing. I know he said he heard the fans asking for it and he might owe them, I think it was lip service. I do think a fight with them is being discussed, I just think Conor would want that 3rd belt.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Honestly, I don't think that fight will ever happen. :lol





Spoiler: SUPER PISSED!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Alves missed weight by 8lbs when he went to LW then loss. Chad has more KO punching power but he's not a better striker than GSP at all imo not the wrestler. Idk I just don't think GSP could make the weight, I also don't see Conor legitimately caring about the defending the belt thing. I know he said he heard the fans asking for it and he might owe them, I think it was lip service. I do think a fight with them is being discussed, I just think Conor would want that 3rd belt.


I can almost see the UFC pulling this hokey catch-weight bullshit if GSP somehow won the WW title:




"Two legends meet at 150lb to make history -- TITLE FOR TITLE" :mcgregor2 :dana3 :gsp


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I can almost see the UFC pulling this hokey catch-weight bullshit if GSP somehow won the WW title:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or make an official Champ-Champ title lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Or make an official Champ-Champ title lol



... made of alligator leather. 


:mj


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> ... made of alligator leather.
> 
> 
> :mj


Oh that's a must! With a Shamrock and Maple leaf as sideplates


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just read that Pacquiao has begun talks to fight Conor next year. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jules said:


> Just read that Pacquiao is entering negotiations to fight Conor next year. :lol


:ken:heston:ken:banderas:ken


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

MayMac was fun because we all pretended for 5 minutes that Conor might win. No need to do this nonsense again. I'll pass on PacMac thank you very much.

My friend is saying Barboza's going to flatline Khabib. I fucking love Edson, but Khabib will have his way with him if he doesn't try to stand with him like he did with MJ. Now I just need to goad my friend into putting up a bet. Barboza's lethal but I really don't see him beating Khabib.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I mean, its not like Barboza isn't capable of producing something spectacular IF the opportunity were to present itself.......










Khabib's coming off another long lay off and he's got those weight issues so it's not really that crazy to think that Barboza might catch him. It's certainly his toughest challenge on paper since the RDA fight IMO.

Pacquaio is that washed now I wouldn't be shocked at all if Conor had some success against him. Freddie Roach has been blatantly keeping Manny away from Terence Crawford so that just shows you how much faith he has left in him right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going Barboza by KO. Khabib could wrestle fuck him then submit him, but I feel Barboza's time is now


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Edson might be hesitant to use kicks due to Khabib's takedowns. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Dariush winning the fight up until the knee?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> Edson might be hesitant to use kicks due to Khabib's takedowns.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Dariush winning the fight up until the knee?


It was competitive but fairy certain Edson was ahead. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939340093017374720

Another win for Mckenzie :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939338706200285185
:lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Another win for Mckenzie :mark:


Also did you see the rest of the fight? I've only seen the finish gif, but there are lots of Twitter folks saying Dern's striking was awful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dern continues to gradually improve each fight. She looked good out there.



JINGLE THUG said:


> Also did you see the rest of the fight? I've only seen the finish gif, but there are lots of Twitter folks saying Dern's striking was awful.


She's got very standard MMA striking; plenty of overhand rights, but sloppy overall technique, little defence and a wild stance. Same as 99% of MMA fighters.



Jules said:


> Na. I'm not even balls deep into it. I just realized that you enjoy the entertainment aspect more.
> 
> It takes a perfect chain of events to become a true star in this day and age.
> 
> Anyway, I see GSP vacated the title.... I'm not surprised and it doesn't really bother me either way. Rockhold vs. Whitaker is more appealing to me as a fan. However, I kinda wish GSP wouldn't have lied about Whitaker and the contract stipulation.


I definitely do enjoy the entertainment aspect more, as I said earlier there's so many entertainment options in the world I'm not into watching some generic bums fight each other.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cub Swanson's fight tonight is the last one on his current UFC deal. I am a little surprised they haven't already signed him up to a new one already, I am sure Bellator would just love to snap him up given the opportunity.



Jules said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Dariush winning the fight up until the knee?


I thought Barboza was losing up until that point. But it just goes to show you how dangerous he can be until the last moment.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I mean, its not like Barboza isn't capable of producing something spectacular IF the opportunity were to present itself.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean Terence Crawford is one of if not the best boxer on the planet. Its normal for Roach to keep Pacman away from him. He would murder someone like Conor in the ring. Even in his current state Pacman would KO Conor way harder than Floyd too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JINGLE THUG said:


> Also did you see the rest of the fight? I've only seen the finish gif, but there are lots of Twitter folks saying Dern's striking was awful.


Below average if we're measuring with UFC 115 pound level of striking, but she has some suprising power in those hands. Really liking her development so far.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

GSP dropping the middleweight title strikes me as kind of odd.

Lesnar went through life threatening diverticulitis, had insane amounts of surgery, even got the fuck out of a Canada hospital that didn't have working machines that could figure out what was wrong, and yet still kept the heavyweight title. And honestly, I can't see why GSP couldn't have done the same.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I've not bothered with Invicta for a fairly long time because it was getting really dull.. Not much has changed if 26 was an indication of the current standard.

Dern is an interesting prospect but someone needs to tidy her striking, defence and general movement up. Watching her turn away when getting hit makes me cringe.
She'd get fucking wrecked against more disciplined opposition with how wild she is at the moment, but there's a spark there if someone can add the right fuel.

The rest of the card was utter shite. :shrug


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> GSP dropping the middleweight title strikes me as kind of odd.
> 
> Lesnar went through life threatening diverticulitis, had insane amounts of surgery, even got the fuck out of a Canada hospital that didn't have working machines that could figure out what was wrong, and yet still kept the heavyweight title. And honestly, I can't see why GSP couldn't have done the same.


I'd like to think that he has a legitimate illness, is well aware of the fact that Bisping and Conor were holding up their divisions by cherry picking their opponents and vacated so as not to be the cause of the same thing happening to the Middleweight division. I'm not sure that I buy the theory that he saw Bisping as an easy target and had no intention of ever defending the belt if he were to win it. I could be completely wrong, but Georges always came across to me as one of the few legitimately honorable champions in the UFC who understands that his legacy depends on his willingness to provide contenders with the same opportunities he was afforded. I hope that he never definitively proves me wrong on that matter.

On a side note... I just now realized that this thread existed. I wish that there was a whole subsection devoted to MMA, because it makes it difficult to respond to multiple points being made in this format. It's still nice to discover the fact that there are a few knowledgeable MMA fans here to converse with.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> GSP dropping the middleweight title strikes me as kind of odd.
> 
> Lesnar went through life threatening diverticulitis, had insane amounts of surgery, even got the fuck out of a Canada hospital that didn't have working machines that could figure out what was wrong, and yet still kept the heavyweight title. And honestly, I can't see why GSP couldn't have done the same.


Because he doesn't want any part of Bobby Knuckles and he never did. He saw a beatable opponent in Bisping but he doesn't want to hang around too long in that shark tank at the top of 185.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> GSP dropping the middleweight title strikes me as kind of odd.
> 
> Lesnar went through life threatening diverticulitis, had insane amounts of surgery, even got the fuck out of a Canada hospital that didn't have working machines that could figure out what was wrong, and yet still kept the heavyweight title. And honestly, I can't see why GSP couldn't have done the same.


Because Lesnar was a dumbass that seemingly believed he was superhuman and could weather his deteriorating health, while GSP is conscious that starting a new training camp with ulcerative colitis is not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Christ_Benoit said:


> I'd like to think that he has a legitimate illness, is well aware of the fact that *Bisping* and Conor were *holding up their divisions by cherry picking their opponents* and vacated so as not to be the cause of the same thing happening to the Middleweight division. I'm not sure that I buy the theory that he saw Bisping as an easy target and had no intention of ever defending the belt if he were to win it. I could be completely wrong, but Georges always came across to me as one of the few legitimately honorable champions in the UFC who understands that his legacy depends on his willingness to provide contenders with the same opportunities he was afforded. I hope that he never definitively proves me wrong on that matter.
> 
> On a side note... I just now realized that this thread existed. I wish that there was a whole subsection devoted to MMA, because it makes it difficult to respond to multiple points being made in this format. It's still nice to discover the fact that there are a few knowledgeable MMA fans here to converse with.


In fairness, UFC came to Bisping with the Hendo fight. He just agreed to it because it was the fight the fans wanted to see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gainn said:


> I've not bothered with Invicta for a fairly long time because it was getting really dull.. Not much has changed if 26 was an indication of the current standard.
> 
> Dern is an interesting prospect but someone needs to tidy her striking, defence and general movement up. Watching her turn away when getting hit makes me cringe.
> She'd get fucking wrecked against more disciplined opposition with how wild she is at the moment, but there's a spark there if someone can add the right fuel.
> ...


She can have the best coachec in the world, but it's not going to happen over night, with the time since she's made her debut shes' made good progress.


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> In fairness, UFC came to Bisping with the Hendo fight. He just agreed to it because it was the fight the fans wanted to see.


Yeah, I'm aware of that. I would say that I probably like Bisping more than most people do, but it was obvious that he wasn't in any hurry to fight Romero or Whitaker, and was holding off for the money fight. I can't say I blame him, as if I were in his shoes I'd likely do the same at that point in my career. It just sucks for the viewers who would rather see more fights that unequivocally prove who the best fighter in their respective division is.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Christ_Benoit said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that. I would say that I probably like Bisping more than most people do, but it was obvious that he wasn't in any hurry to fight Romero or Whitaker, and was holding off for the money fight. I can't say I blame him, as if I were in his shoes I'd likely do the same at that point in my career. It just sucks for the viewers who would rather see more fights that unequivocally prove who the best fighter in their respective division is.


I didn't mind it all, but I'm biased since Hendo is my favourite fighter of all time. I love Bisping too but he'd have had a rough night with Yoel. I'm thinking he should take Dan Hardy's advice and campaign for a fight with someone like Machida as his swansong. He ain't hanging with Whitaker, Romero, Weidman, Jacare etc. Might as well do a fun legends deal to see him out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Watching UFC Fresno now, Swanson vs. Ortega should be madness, but...

Josh Rosenthal is back! My man! He was trouble with the law for growing weed, think he went to prison for it, but he's back to be the awesome MMA ref he is.

Fight picks:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> I didn't mind it all, but I'm biased since Hendo is my favourite fighter of all time. I love Bisping too but he'd have had a rough night with Yoel. I'm thinking he should take Dan Hardy's advice and campaign for a fight with someone like Machida as his swansong. He ain't hanging with Whitaker, Romero, Weidman, Jacare etc. Might as well do a fun legends deal to see him out.


Machida or Vitor rematch makes the most sense imo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So cool to see Frank Trigg as a ref


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Wish he would fight Rockhold but Luke's not interested now that Bisping has been dethroned.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Machida or Vitor rematch makes the most sense imo


Vitor is gone from UFC, right?

Those knees!

Felder back in the booth.


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Watching UFC Fresno now, Swanson vs. Ortega should be madness, but...
> 
> Josh Rosenthal is back! My man! He was trouble with the law for growing weed, think he went to prison for it, but he's back to be the awesome MMA ref he is.
> 
> Fight picks:


Glad I saw your post. I've been dealing with so much crazy shit lately, and I didn't even realize that was tonight. I'm really just looking forward to the Swanson-Ortega fight, but hopefully the undercard will at least be mildly entertaining. Now.. time to go find an acestream


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Vitor is gone from UFC, right?
> 
> Those knees!
> 
> Felder back in the booth.


No he has one fight left. 


I don't care that much about buildup or story as much as most people, but this would be quite interesting. With the eye injury and the fact that Vitor is a cheat, would be the ultimate redemption and swan song for Michael.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> I don't care that much about buildup or story as much as most people, but this would be quite interesting. With the eye injury and the fact that Vitor is a cheat, would be the ultimate redemption and swan song for Michael.


Vitor is a cheat? I know he had TRT, but he quit cold turkey and killed his body. Rogan said you can't just quit, your body has to be restarted. He dropped off, but that was a side effect of rule changes.

No matter who they get for Bisping, I hope he loses because he's been a piece of shit for 10 years.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This Alex Perez kid is one to watch. Exciting ground game! Great mix of skills and transitions to get the D'Arce.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> This Alex Perez kid is one to watch. Exciting ground game! Great mix of skills and transitions to get the D'Arce.


Thought it was an anaconda? I can never remember which one is which, although I love hitting it in the gym. Great win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rosenthal back too? Now if only Brian Bowles can return lol


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

Jesus Christ! Alexa Davis looked like Sloth from the Goonies after that fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

main card time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The first 2 minutes of Morales vs Lopez was lit


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The first 2 minutes of Morales vs Lopez was lit


Yeah, one of the best openings to a fight that I've seen recently. Too bad the ref didn't have the sense to get them off the fence in the second half.

Edit: Well, the opening was amazing. It really lost steam after that. Neither of them wanted the finish bad enough. Still, a pretty decent fight overall.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really liking Felder on the mic


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

Did anyone catch all of the prelims, and if so which fights were worth watching?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's time to tune out and witness greatness. Loma vs Rigo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anders is scary. He just needs to tighten up his aim.


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Anders is scary. He just needs to tighten up his aim.


Yeah, he's definitely one to watch. He has 6 first round finishes in 9 fights. If he worked on his precision and cardio I think he could be a real threat in the middleweight division.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Anders is scary. He just needs to tighten up his aim.


Of course one judge had that 29-28 ahahahahaha


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That fucking ref! Mike Beltran! He stood Holtzman and Horcher up from full mount, what a moron.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christ_Benoit said:


> Yeah, one of the best openings to a fight that I've seen recently. Too bad the ref didn't have the sense to get them off the fence in the second half.
> 
> Edit: Well, the opening was amazing. It really lost steam after that. Neither of them wanted the finish bad enough. Still, a pretty decent fight overall.


That started off like a sure fire fight of the night, then turned into one of those fights you forget . Props to Morales to finally figure out knees to the chin weren't good lol


I caught all the FS1 prelims Carls John de Tomas vs Alex Perez was fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shit he KO'd him into a dab


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dat knee!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was fucking _brutal._


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sweet jesus what a gorgeous knee.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn I might like that more than the Overeem ko


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

220 is STACKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Sterling was put to sleep, brutal KO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jason Knight bit his finger???? :lmao Fuck sakes Hick Tyson


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice BJJ


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

I completely missed the Sterling KO. I'll have to go back and watch that one. 

I'm rooting for Cub in this fight, but I think Ortega will likely take this one

Edit: Damn, submitted him about 5 seconds after I posted that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ortega is like the Ngannou of Submissions, HE CAN SUBMIT YOU IN THE BLINK OF AN EYE.


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Ortega is like the Ngannou of Submissions, HE CAN SUBMIT YOU IN THE BLINK OF AN EYE.


He really impressed me, not only in the fight, but with his post-fight interview also. He's the biggest threat to Max Holloway's title in my opinion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sad for Cub


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sad for Cub


Yeah, it really is. He's been one of my favorites for a while. He always shows a lot of heart in his fights, win or lose. That fight pretty much guaranteed that he'll never get a shot at the belt, unless he fills in for an injured contender on short notice. The best that he can hope for at this point is to serve as a gatekeeper for the division.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he's leaving, that was the last fight on his contract, and he knows what his future is now if he stays with UFC. Likely we see him in Bellator


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Um.... Max better be working on his grappling.

Hate to see Aljo KO'd like that, man. Fuck. He went stiff.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Miocic/Ngannou already announced and targeted as the 220 main event? :lmao



The UFC sure as fuck aren't wasting any time to capitalize on that hype.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Awful


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Awful


Me: wow those picks are dogshit

Also me:










Wooowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Me: wow those picks are dogshit
> 
> Also me:
> 
> ...


What makes the game fun :lmao


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Did Sterling wake up yet?

That was fucking nasty.. 


Sad for Cub, he done fucked up a bit once and that was that.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterling hit the dab as soon as he hit the mat. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lawler vs Dos Anjos this weekend. :yum:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Sterling telegraphed that shot so bad that the outcome was inevitable.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I feel like Brian Ortega could be a major threat to Max Holloway's title reign. He's a young, hungry, durable big Featherweight with sick BJJ and solid striking. The real intriguing thing about that potential match up is neither guy has entered their prime yet so they're only going to get better as time goes on :done

I was all set to drop some coin on Santiago Ponzinibbio this week figuring Mike Perry would be the betting favourite, but alas, the bookmakers have figured out my scheme and beat me to it :vincecry


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I know there's still a few cards remaining before the year ends but I was just wondering where everyone stood right now with their End of the Year awards? You know stuff like fighter, knockout, round, trainer of the Year etc.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm probably missing some really obvious fighters but off the top of my head I think Whittaker and Holloway must be front runners for fighter of the year. I'd edge it towards Whittaker because of the two sharks he put to bed in Jacare and Yoel and becoming the Middleweight Champ. Come back from 2 rounds down with a busted knee to win the remaining 3 rounds against Yoel was :banderas

Fight of the year? Hmmm, I wanna say the Medeiros vs Oliveira fight from 218 but I was kinda half asleep so I don't remember much of it. The Bektic vs Elkins fight was crazy but only up until the moment Elkins KO's Bektic, up until that it was just domination. What else?

KO of the year is N'Gannou on Overeem, don't think anyone is contesting that.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys watch that video of Joanna trying to make weight in 2015? She needs to move up. This division isn't for her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> You guys watch that video of Joanna trying to make weight in 2015? She needs to move up. This division isn't for her.


The video was hard to watch but firstly, the video was in 2015 lol and shes made weight every single time. Also you cant say the divison isnt for her, since shes won all her fights and her peformances was aamzing, except the Rose fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, JJ is fine at 115 right now. She would wreck shop at 125 even more so than she did at 115. Course, I am expecting her to get her 115 title back pretty soon.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Seneca said:


> The video was hard to watch but firstly, the video was in 2015 lol and shes made weight every single time. Also you cant say the divison isnt for her, since shes won all her fights and her peformances was aamzing, except the Rose fight.


That's understandable but she has always looked rough at weigh ins. Not McGregor featherweight bad but rough. I also understand she was too small for the bantamweights but flyweight is there now. 

And let's face it, she's not beating Rose.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jules said:


> That's understandable but she has always looked rough at weigh ins. Not McGregor featherweight bad but rough. I also understand she was too small for the bantamweights but flyweight is there now.
> 
> And let's face it, she's not beating Rose.


Weight cutting is fucking shit, you know, but it's kind of odd to say that the division isn't for her, knowing that half of the roster goes through the same dangerous weight cutting procedures.

What makes Joanna's case any more dangerous or exceptional than say, Kevin Lee or Nate Diaz case?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> What makes Joanna's case any more dangerous or exceptional than say, Kevin Lee or Nate Diaz case?
> 
> Weight cutting is fucking shit, you know, but to say that the division isn't for her, knowing that half of the roster goes through the same dangerous weight cutting procedures is kind of odd.


:kobe 

I don't know what half the roster is going through. And I'm against extreme weight cutting in general. 

I don't see anything odd with thinking everyone should fight at their natural weight class. The fact that Joanna used this as one of her many excuses means she should just move up. Simple.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Meh, I didn't do too great either.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jules said:


> :kobe
> 
> I don't know what half the roster is going through. And I'm against extreme weight cutting in general.
> 
> I don't see anything odd with thinking everyone should fight at their natural weight class. The fact that Joanna used this as one of her many excuses means she should just move up. Simple.


It's odd because the weight cutting issue is a generalized problem that most MMA fighters have to deal with, is not something that just Joanna choses to do. There's also a video of Cris Cyborg weight cutting out there, and is the same shit for her. Of course fighters will start making all the excuses they can after losing, but Joanna has ben cutting weight and winning for a long ass time now, so just because she lost once, suddenly the division isn't for her?

I agree that fighters should fight at their natural weight, but that would require for MMA to have like 15 weight classes, like boxing does. It's a lot easier for fighters to cut weight than gain it. It sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

It's still not for her. 

I'm not just talking about one loss. She's been hurt badly in every fight since she won the title outside of Jessica Penne. Then she gets dropped twice by someone not known for punching power? You don't find that a little concerning as a fan?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jules said:


> It's still not for her.
> 
> I'm not just talking about one loss. She's been hurt badly in every fight since she won the title outside of Jessica Penne. Then she gets dropped twice by someone not known for punching power? You don't find that a little concerning as a fan?


Yeah, maybe you're right. I forgot that the UFC has a women's 125 lbs. division now. She could and should make the move to that weight class, but she is probably thinking that the right fights for her are in the strawweight division at the moment. 

She's the fighter after all, she's not stupid, she should know what's better for her. There are safer ways to cut weight, that's why she's blaming her team on the whole thing. I don't think we have seen the best from her in Strawweight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I feel like Brian Ortega could be a major threat to Max Holloway's title reign. He's a young, hungry, durable big Featherweight with sick BJJ and solid striking. The real intriguing thing about that potential match up is neither guy has entered their prime yet so they're only going to get better as time goes on :done
> 
> I was all set to drop some coin on Santiago Ponzinibbio this week figuring Mike Perry would be the betting favourite, but alas, the bookmakers have figured out my scheme and beat me to it :vincecry


Yeah. It's funny because T-City is literally a midcarder but you can't fuck with Gracie jiu jitsu. Really lethal, potent shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like a really chill genuine dude. Great listen


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got tickets to 221 :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Was anyone else slightly alarmed by the size difference between Robbie Lawler and RDA when they faced off the other day? It was really noticeable to me. Maybe it'll be irrelevant on fight night but it really highlighted how undersized a Welterweight dos Anjos could be.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Was anyone else slightly alarmed by the size difference between Robbie Lawler and RDA when they faced off the other day? It was really noticeable to me. Maybe it'll be irrelevant on fight night but it really highlighted how undersized a Welterweight dos Anjos could be.


Not alarmed at all, RDA was even more undersized against Magny and look how that turned out. Lawler is a different animal but if he loses its not because of the size difference. 








]


By the way, Colby "White Trash" Covington is tweeting out spoilers to the new star wars movie so be wary of that. Thanfully I was notified before I could be spoiled.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a great point, I had actually forgotten about that fight 8*D


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> By the way, Colby "White Trash" Covington is tweeting out spoilers to the new star wars movie so be wary of that. Thanfully I was notified before I could be spoiled.


:chan How does that help in his quest to get over? Wouldn't that cause people to avoid him on social media?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> :chan How does that help in his quest to get over? Wouldn't that cause people to avoid him on social media?


The motherfucker is taking the "rile everyone up until they notice me" route, and he is apparently succeeding.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope to god those rumours about Colby possibly coaching the next season of TUF with Woodley turn out to be false. He'd be absolutely unbearable on that show.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Or just don't watch it, this guy is crying so hard for attention it's funny. Don't give him any


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

might as well start doing these again


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Or just don't watch it, this guy is crying so hard for attention it's funny. Don't give him any


Thats the thing with Colby, he's trying so hard to be a dick that its just sad and pathetic. He just wants attention so babbles out whatever random insulting nonsense he can think of.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And yet you're all paying attention to him and you'll look out for his next fight more than his last fight...*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

seabs said:


> *And yet you're all paying attention to him and you'll look out for his next fight more than his last fight...*


Quite the opposite actually. I was looking forward to his fight with Maia and was interested in how a fight with Robbie or Tyron would go. Now he's just some asshole. "Attention this, attention that," I don't care for the guy and it's his fault.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *And yet you're all paying attention to him and you'll look out for his next fight more than his last fight...*


No doubt he's got more eyes on him than before but why are you celebrating him being a cunt?

But I wont watch, I barely watch the fighters I like I'm not going to waste my time watching some bum who craves attention so badly you'd swear he's a Kardashian.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Gotta admit, there's no fighter in the world I want to see get beat up worse than Colby. In that respect he's definitely doing his job. I haven't cared about Star Wars since I was a kid so it didn't affect me personally but I was worked into being pissed at him for being such a dick in the first place. When I saw the tweet my first thought was "God, I'd love for Woodley or Wonderboy to get a hold of this guy". He's one of Chael Sonnen's good friends but he has none of the likability or charisma. I think he gets eaten up by Masvidal, Thompson or the champ. Maia was a big name to get a win over but Woodley had provided a pretty solid blueprint to beat Maia just a few months before. Probably too late in his career for Maia to drastically improve his wrestling and negate that blueprint.

Really looking forward to these fights tonight. Have a really strong feeling RDA takes the main event. He looks like such a monster at 170. He probably should have been there all along. Thinking Ponzinibbio gets the upset here too. Finished Gunnar Nelson in about a minute and I don't believe the eye pokes made a huge difference in the result. The finish was coming anyway. Should be a great brawl anyway. Gonna be such a let down if this fight doesn't end with a knockout.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy times ahead! This week, I got tickets to UFC 221 in Perth. Shaping up to be a nice card. Whittaker vs. Rockhold, the return of Mark Hunt, and discussions in place for a second title fight as the co-main. Liking that Tyson Pedro and Tai Tuivasa will feature there too!

But first... After a string of Fight Nights that looked bad on paper, but mostly delivered on the night (well, day for me), we now have a Fight Night card which looks outstanding on paper. So keen!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

seabs said:


> *And yet you're all paying attention to him and you'll look out for his next fight more than his last fight...*


It's kinda hard to avoid him when the MMA media constantly jizz all over his antics and think he's great for the sport. I shake my head every time Ariel Helwani & Ric fawn all over him on The MMA Hour and The MMA Beat. They think he's some sort of magnificent heel when all I see is an annoying idiot who's trying waaaay too hard to garner attention and acclaim. The Star Wars tweet only solidifies that for me.

The thing that really bothers me about him is he's not even that great of a fighter. He struggled with Demian Maia and Stun Gun ffs. I could maybe understand all the bravado had he been steamrolling everyone but he's not been.

I won't go out of my way to watch his next fight but obviously if it's going to be for the title then I kinda have no choice in the matter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*"you" didn't really refer to everyone in this thread as much as the wider MMA audience. There's nothing clever about what he's doing but he has made himself a bigger name and the UFC audience as a whole will collectively pay more attention to his next fight than they did even his fight against a DESERVING CHAMPION like Maia. Wanting to see him get his ass kicked is still wanting to see him fight. He's nowhere near Conor or even the Diaz bros but he's making himself a bigger asset as far as UFC is concerned which means he'll get better opportunities and better pay and that's what he's doing it for rather than admiration. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Not alarmed at all, RDA was even more undersized against Magny and look how that turned out. Lawler is a different animal but if he loses its not because of the size difference.


Magny and Lawler are not the same size.

lol @ Colby. More fun to watch him fight. Think him vs Usman would be a riot.










This card was twelve fights last I checked. Who got cancelled?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Eliott


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> This card was twelve fights last I checked. Who got cancelled?


Tim Elliott's fight got cancelled because his opponent was 5lbs over the limit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Magny and Lawler are not the same size.
> 
> lol @ Colby. More fun to watch him fight. Think him vs Usman would be a riot.
> 
> ...


I know? Magny is even bigger with his frame, height and reach. Although you can say Lawler is slightly thicker. Either way I don't see the size factor as too much of a disadvantage for RDA but we wil have to see.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fun card tonight. Will enjoy. Plenty of stoppage potential, especially with Ponz/Perry and the main (though I think Perry finally gets slept from that hands down style). 

https://www.tapology.com/ue/47257-1337689.png


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

showtime


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What a fight! It had everything! Those knees and elbows from Marquez. And those power punches from Stewart. Wow!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

good night for the Canadians


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Platinum Perry TIME*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hopefully Perry fans take a break for a few weeks now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a great fight. Good game plane by Sawntiago. Perry chin is as good as anyone's.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> hopefully Perry fans take a break for a few weeks now.


It wasn't a terrible fight but I wasn't blown away either.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Santiago vs Darren Till is equally enticing IMO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Now Llamas is KO'ed. Is this the end of the featherweight old guard?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Now Llamas is KO'ed. Is this the end of the featherweight old guard?


Frankie is still holding it down.















That Left Hook was SOOOO nasty


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Seneca why so big a space in your posts?

Also, come on Robbie!

And how the fuck are Thompson and Colby ranked 1 and 3?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> @Seneca why so big a space in your posts?
> 
> Also, come on Robbie!
> 
> And how the fuck are Thompson and Colby ranked 1 and 3?!


It's just a habit. 










Got RDA winning this. Which means Robbie Lawler will win


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That combo from RDA felt like some old school killer instinct or MK brutality shit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn RDA is good at WW, doesn't seem to be undersized at all. And Lawler is so tough.

Crazy to think one of these guys is a former MW and the other a former LW yet there's not that much of a size difference. Just showcases how much of a joke the weight classes/weight cutting is.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mother of Damn! Holy Shit those blows!

If RDA stays on course he's got this. Robbie has to go for broke.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Everytime I see Lawler fight its even more amazing that Nick Diaz knocked him out with a god damn jab. He eats full power shots like its nothing.

I tuned out in the 5th round though, RDA should have been able to take better advantage of a Lawler that could barely even stand.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RDA is a machine. Cardio for weeks and a brilliant gameplan. Took out the lead leg and got in close. 

Still think he'll eventually get KO'd by some of the better welterweights. Not sure what Lawler has left.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Incredible performance by RDA. The output, pressure, cardio, work-rate. I love watching RDA. 






He is the RIGHTFUL number contender against Woodley. Whether he actually gets it is another issue.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

By far the worst I've ever done in predictions.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That flurry in the second round, then still dominating the rest of the fight. DAT RECOVERY




Edit - And the size difference was NO ISSUE.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> He is the RIGHTFUL number contender against Woodley. Whether he actually gets it is another issue.


They sure as shit ain't giving it to Thompson.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> They sure as shit ain't giving it to Thompson.


I was talking about Colby Covington


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RDA is going to get murdered by Woodley, I don't think he has enough power to deal with Woodley. Woodley is going to be a threat at taking him down and hit too hard for RDA to try fighting in the pocket. I'm here for it


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> might as well start doing these again


.. or maybe not :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Marquez/Stewart fight was :datass*


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I was just able to watch RDA/Lawler and Teixeira/Cirkunov last night, I'll watch the whole thing later.

Dos Anjos performance last night was glorious. Something really noteworthy. He controlled the pace pretty good, and was able to keep collected in the dangerous situations. He showcased great defense with head movement, parries and traps to set up his counters and angles. He displayed masterful striking, constantly playing with the heights, going to the legs, to the body and the head. His muay thai has always been pretty good, but last night he looked sharper than ever, in my opinion. 

The Welterweight divison is looking pretty exciting for the times to come, with some good fighters coming up the rankings that could pose as legit threats to the top 5 in: Ponzinibbio, Perry, Till and Usman mainly. 

As far as the next title challenger goes, I think that they'll pull the trigger with Colby. I'm not really all against that, because Woodley will probably fuck him up, and that's something I'd love to watch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I think we have a clear Knockout of the Year contender after last night. Felt bad for Lamas though :sad:

The UFC fucked up by not booking Mike Perry vs. Darren Till. You gotta strike while the iron is hot!

RDA was unreal last night, I think he'd give Woodley all sorts of problems, especially if he's coming off a surgery lay off.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I think we have a clear Knockout of the Year contender after last night. Felt bad for Lamas though :sad:
> 
> The UFC fucked up by not booking Mike Perry vs. Darren Till. You gotta strike while the iron is hot!
> 
> RDA was unreal last night, I think he'd give Woodley all sorts of problems, especially if he's coming off a surgery lay off.


Yeah man, that hook landed clean on Lamas chin, I got goosebumps watching one of his legs tremble with his toes all curled while he was laying on the mat.

I'd like to see Emmet fighting Korean Zombie next, or Jose Aldo maybe, since he just took on fucking Lamas. The featherweight division is looking pretty stacked for the moment.

Marquez vs. Stewart was a very intense fight. Really fun to watch. Marquez seems to be very well-rounded. He could definetely hang with some top 15 Middleweights in his next couple of fights. 

Also what the fuck is Bamgbose all about? Everyone likes to talk about his weird, unorthodox training methods, and bullshit like his mindset regarding martial arts, and to be honest, he just come across like a complete goof to me. Hell, even Daniel Cormier was laughing at him and scratching his head at his timidity while constantly circling around. If I recall correctly, I've seen him pulling weird shit during fights like standing hammer fists and chops to the chest... what the fuck is that all about? I can understand and appreciate unorthodox fighting styles, but I also think that there is a fine line between being an unorthodox fighter and a bullshito black belt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I think we have a clear Knockout of the Year contender after last night. Felt bad for Lamas though :sad:
> 
> The UFC fucked up by not booking Mike Perry vs. Darren Till. You gotta strike while the iron is hot!
> 
> RDA was unreal last night, I think he'd give Woodley all sorts of problems, especially if he's coming off a surgery lay off.


Theres been quite a few insane ones, Barboza flying knee against Dariush, Aljo KO last week as well,. 





Perry is great and entertaining but still quite unpolished as you saw last night, I think Darren Till fight wouldn't be as competitive as most people would think. Till vss Wonderboy could be intruiging


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Didn't Wonderboy's dad already nix that idea?

Kamaru Usman said on the MMA Hour that Colby Covington has turned down a fight with him on three separate occasions. The UFC wanted that fight to headline the St. Louis card on Jan 14th but he declined. Quack Quack.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Colby is a money fighter now. He's only going to do what is best for him.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahh there was a reason Colby/Usman sounded familiar. Too bad about the SCARED COWARDICE but tbh I'm not sure I blame the guy!


MoxleyMoxx said:


> .. or maybe not :side:


Sonnen-esque are his fight picks, Joe.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hate Colby but can't blame him for not taking that fight. Usman is a killer and could severely damage Colby's chances of a title shot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943176723281121281

Nice to see Branch is game


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Swissblade said:


>


I remember That Silvasbrokenleg poster spouting off that Francis or Lewis would never get anywhere near the title or becoming a star :duck

Steaming bell that guy was


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I remember That Silvasbrokenleg poster spouting off that Francis or Lewis would never get anywhere near the title or becoming a star :duck
> 
> Steaming bell that guy was


:lmao That guy was a moron, glad everyone saw through what he was doing and ignored him and he eventually pissed off. But as one leaves another comes in....... :mj


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

man are UFC posters ever lame as fuck.

Bring back PRIDE just for the posters.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> man are UFC posters ever lame as fuck.
> 
> Bring back PRIDE just for the posters.


I know it would throw people off......and USADA and the injury bug are a pair of bitches....but I really love the DC Comics poster for 181.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I remember posting this for last year's evetns and if we compare, there's a definite decrease in quality of cards, especially in the beginning of the year. But UFC has finished realyl strong torwards the end, with one final banger to come. GOTTA ROLL WITH THE PUNCHES


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

poster template A and poster template B. That's all they have. It's pathetic.

I love my Pride posters, and I don't even have some of the best ones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Been so long since a weekend without UFC I think I am having withdrawls


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lineker out of the fight with Rivera....

Marlon Moraes wants to step in but I doubt Jimmie will accept it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Imagine if Marlon steps in and won, 3 wins in like 6 weeks


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

would be 3 in 50 days. Surely a modern day UFC benchmark. 

Leben was 2 in 14 days and I believe Cerrone has 2 in 14 days as well. can't imagine anybody has potential done 3 wins in 50 days since the tournament days.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Marlon has took no damage and has only 16 minutes Octagon time in them 2 fights so I do not see any reason why he should not fight again. Would much rather that than Rivera dropped from the card


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945637150896291840
:fuckthis


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DAMN IT!!

Card is still decent but I'm wondering why Moraes couldn't fight? He took no damage in his last fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He cant event make the fucking 140 pound catchweight apparently. And him and his dickhead manager Aziz or whatever was giving Jimmie shit lol.



That's 3 great fights on 219 cancelled. Cruz vs Rivera, Sakhi vs Roundtree, Usman vs Meek :mj2 



Oh well


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945743689497960449
:banderas



Jaxx said:


> I'm wondering why Moraes couldn't fight?


I think it was a weight issue. On the plus side it seems like a new rivalry has brewed out of this whole debacle. Hopefully they can make this fight happen sometime early next year.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, Lineker as a replacement for Cruz was one of the rare occasions where the fight actually ended up more promising on paper than the original scheduled bout. Majorly disappointed it's not happening.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945840399255515137


Interesting....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945840399255515137


It'll probably just be fights that have already been announced. Stipe vs. Miocic, DC vs. Volkan etc. I am not expecting any major surprise announcements although I'd love to be wrong.

Maybe Dana will host a rare media scrum









EDIT - Stipe's gonna fight himself :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That would be a boring as shit press conference if it was jsut those 4. Think Rochold vs Whittaker will be there too. Plus a bunch of others that will headline fight nights


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Too bad for the Rivera fight not happening. I was looking forward to both the Cruz and Lineker match-ups. Moraes filling in as a late replacement would have been awesome as well, but it was too good to be true. 

I'm also looking forward to be able to watch Uncle Creepy vs. Manel Kape in Rizin FF, the weigh-ins were hilarious :lol





As for UFC 219, I think it will go down like this:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That fucking noodle in the background :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not feeling these Rizin cards one bit this year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dana White defends Conor McGregor title defense complaints: "There's some fucking exaggeration in saying the guy's never defended a title"


This article is sooo fucking good :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 




> "For people to suggest that, you're just a Conor hater," White told ESPN. "Because if you look at how everything played out, Conor has fought everybody. When he won the 155-pound belt, he dropped the 145-pound belt, which we made him do. He tried not to do it, but he contractually had to let go of the 145-pound belt.
> 
> *"He became the 155-pound champion, and his next fight was against Floyd Mayweather. He has to defend the title now. So, how has he never defended the title?"*



*
FUCKING GOOF*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jimmy Smith no longer with Bellator :mj2 But on the plus side Helwani said he's had discussions with the UFC :elliot

Gabi Garcia missing weight by 26lbs :sodone


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Khabib made the weight. Thank God!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Khabib made weight :banderas

Knew he'd pull through. Can't wait.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Peep the end of the latest Embedded. I think Holly still finds some joy out of the Ronda KO. Good on her, she deserves something, esp. as she will likely lose again on Saturday


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

IT'S KHABIB TIME MOTHERFUCKAS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pulling for the Brazilians, Cyborg and Barboza. Holly's a one hit snooze-fest and Khabib is an overrated and undisciplined hype job.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Peep the end of the latest Embedded. I think Holly still finds some joy out of the Ronda KO. Good on her, she deserves something, esp. as she will likely lose again on Saturday


I was really close to picking Barboza KO Round 2 as well. But just couldnt bring myself to do it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't get all the hype and excitement surrounding Khabib. I've never found him to be particularly likeable or that exciting inside the cage.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I don't get all the hype and excitement surrounding Khabib. I've never found him to be particularly likeable or that exciting inside the cage.


24-0, smeshes all his opponents, except a fucking super juiced Gleison Tibau


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946845781528535040
Meh.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seneca said:


> 24-0, smeshes all his opponents, except a fucking super juiced Gleison Tibau


Literally this. What's not to get excited about? Go watch him maul and dismantle Michael Johnson again and tell me he's not exciting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> 24-0, smeshes all his opponents, except a fucking super juiced Gleison Tibau


Half of which were cans he smashed in one night....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Half of which were cans he smashed in one night....


ok.
























Anyone else start cringing when Dana read out how hard Francis hits lmao. He might as well go under the table and start sucking him off


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Stipe is going to destroy Francis. 

Mark my words.

Anyway, I'm not super excited for this card tonight. Khabib might be going to sleep tonight, guys.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Khabib will catch Barboza early on the fight, put him on his back, and will methodically destroy Edson in the ground. He already defeated and dominated a dangerous striker in Dos Anjos. I cannot see Khabib not winning this fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Barboza is a far superior striker to RDA though. But still yeah Khabibs relentless takedowns will get him the win.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Barboza is a far superior striker to RDA though. But still yeah Khabibs relentless takedowns will get him the win.


Yes. he is very dangerous, and a better pure striker than Dos Anjos. The point I was trying to make is that Khabib has more than enough tools to counter grapple Barboza's strikes, and to make the fight very uncomortable for an 'outside' striker like Edson. Barboza will need to keep his distance to set up his strikes and counters. It'll be specially difficult for him to keep the fight where he wants it, I believe that Nurmagomedov's constant takedowns and pressure, will make Barboza struggle a lot with the pace of the fight. I think that Khabib will win the fight, but Edson could easily pull the upset if he is able to handle Khabib's style without tiring himself out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The big thing to me though is Edson only needs to time one of Khabibs takedowns right. The guys shown a scary ability to end fights violently and suddenly. He's that great mix of power, speed and accuracy. Khabib will just keep coming, if Edson can just time one good counter as he shoots in...

Khabib wins through relentless pressure while Edson just needs one split second.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Last card of the year folks. Hope its gonna be a good one.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The big thing to me though is *Edson only needs to time one of Khabibs takedowns right.* The guys shown a scary ability to end fights violently and suddenly. He's that great mix of power, speed and accuracy. Khabib will just keep coming, if Edson can just time one good counter as he shoots in...
> 
> Khabib wins through relentless pressure while Edson just needs one split second.


Doesn't tend to be how Khabib grapples. He's a TD from clinch kind of fellow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If hes got you up against the cage, he just needs one underhook and you are fucked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Doesn't tend to be how Khabib grapples. He's a TD from clinch kind of fellow.


Well thats boring. Interest in this fight...gone.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Wait, Khabib is actually showing up for a fight? :WTF


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well thats boring. Interest in this fight...gone.


Don' see how this decreases the excitement of the fight?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone here can provide a stream for the event ? I have betting interest on the event.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That first one with Elliott was the definition of a grappling fight. Really fun dynamic stuff from both guys.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck off Smolka, thats the last time im betting on you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Condit is 2-6 in his last 8 fights, probably time to call it a career or head to Bellator. He definitely shouldn't be ranked top 15 with those 2 wins being against Martin Kampman on 2013 and Thiago Alves in 2015


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Fuck off Smolka, thats the last time im betting on you


He's on such a losing streak he went from prospect to washout quicker than Todd Duffee


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck sakes Condit has lost liek that so many times. No improvement in the TDD area. :mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Fuck sakes Condit has lost liek that so many times. No improvement in the TDD area. :mj2


He takes the same approach to takedowns that the Diaz Bros take to leg kicks


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pretty underwhelming night so far. Hopefully it picks up.


Also, how is Condit still ranked?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Pretty underwhelming night so far. Hopefully it picks up.
> 
> 
> Also, how is Condit still ranked?!


Pure favoritism and name recognition. 2-5 in his last 7 still ranked top 10, with 2 layoffs of 12 and 14 months come on


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice win by Hooker. Slick submission


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow Khabib's a snooze.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow is all I can say about that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

OVERRATED!!! ONLY BEATS CANS...... The people on this thread sometimes.








Fight was over after the first round. Pure survival and heart by Edson. How the fuck does anyone beat this guy....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Who said Khabib's boring?? Crazy motherfuckers.

What a monster, nullified the best striker in the LW division and mauled him.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Even landed some hard strikes standing himself. Anything barbosa remotely landed, Khabib just wore.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I said on here a while back that due to the lack of activity and weight cutting issues people seem to have forgot what a total fucking savage Khabib is. I also maintain that Khabib would savage Tony with relative ease. Khabib handled RDA in a very similar fashion also. I do not see anybody at 155 being able to handle what Khabib will throw at them

Dan Hooker "UFC Perth is 6 weeks away, who here wants to see me fight again"

Crowd response BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:duck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so happy to see Khabib back in the cage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great win for Khabib, but he's still too inactive and injury prone to ever keep momentum. Remember the MJ performance and then he disappeared?

What a chin on Holly tho


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well props to Holly for moving up a weight class. Adn still giving Cyborg the toughest fight in a decade. She too powerful adn too good


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Really impressed with how technical Cyborg fought. She fought so much more technically than Holm who I just dont rate at all. Holly is so mediocre, so bad at times. For such a supposedly skilled striker she really doesn't show it most of the time, and she's not helped by having no punching power at all.



Rowdy Yates said:


> Dan Hooker "UFC Perth is 6 weeks away, who here wants to see me fight again"
> 
> Crowd response BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :duck


Really, why'd the boo him? Because Murica and he's one of dem evil foreigners from a far away land?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khabib beats Tony Ferguson, but would absolutely destroy Conor imo, I don't really care about that left hadn when it coems to Khabib


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cyborg mentioned fighting Anderson in Australia... that would be the perfect co-main for UFC 221! Dare I dream?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Really impressed with how technical Cyborg fought. She fought so much more technically than Holm who I just dont rate at all. Holly is so mediocre, so bad at times. For such a supposedly skilled striker she really doesn't show it most of the time, and she's not helped by having no punching power at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, why'd the boo him? Because Murica and he's one of dem evil foreigners from a far away land?


Holm reminds me of a female Houston Alexander low key. One big moment followed up by a bunch of nothing


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Cyborg mentioned fighting Anderson in Australia... that would be the perfect co-main for UFC 221! Dare I dream?


:yes







Fuck tonights crowd. It wasn't the best crowd but fuck the crowd


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Holm reminds me of a female Houston Alexander low key. One big moment followed up by a bunch of nothing


Genuinely so.

She had one great moment when her far superior striking allowed her to easily outclass Rousey who's striking was horrific. Other than that whats she done? Genrally she puts on absolute stinkers, like her fights before Rousey were all so boring and she barely beat Raquel Pennington. The Tate fight was only exciting because Tate made it so with her TDs. Side note: pretty crazy that a wrestler can be more exciting than a striker. Her fight with Bethe was terrible to the point where even Bethe got bored. And now she looked so outclassed and ineffective here.

I struggle to think of a bigger one hit wonder/dud in recent MMA.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seneca said:


> Khabib beats Tony Ferguson, but would absolutely destroy Conor imo, I don't really care about that left hadn when it coems to Khabib


I don't think Conor wants to come back, especially after seeing Khabib's fight. He's got two killers waiting for him. 

Imo Conor has literally until the first takedown to KO Khabib. Once he's down he doesn't get back up, simple as that really. And if he makes it to the next round he'll be way to gassed to land anything significant on Khabib. I was iffy on the Conor fight for Khabib but I'm sure now Khabib tears him limb from limb.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Strip Conor and Make Tony the official champ. Defend against Khabib. 














Feels like the 140th time I'm saying this, but please for the love of god strip him and fuck off


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Really, why'd the boo him? Because Murica and he's one of dem evil foreigners from a far away land?


Probably because he promised a FOTN performance and done absolutely nothing for 2 and a bit rounds. Easily the worst fight on what was a very under whelming card

I was not really impressed with Cyborg at all, I thought Valentina dealt with Holly much better and a lot more comfortably, It seems when Holly is the one pressing the action she is easily exposed. Ronda just charged at her leaving Holly to counter strike which is obviously her strength. GDR, Val and Cyborg all let her do the pressing and picked her of quite easily. If that left kick does not land Holly pretty much offers nothing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Genuinely so.
> 
> She had one great moment when her far superior striking allowed her to easily outclass Rousey who's striking was horrific. Other than that whats she done? Genrally she puts on absolute stinkers, like her fights before Rousey were all so boring and she barely beat Raquel Pennington. The Tate fight was only exciting because Tate made it so with her TDs. Side note: pretty crazy that a wrestler can be more exciting than a striker. Her fight with Bethe was terrible to the point where even Bethe got bored. And now she looked so outclassed and ineffective here.
> 
> I struggle to think of a bigger one hit wonder/dud in recent MMA.


It's stunning. I'll give her chin and ability to put Cyborg on the fence props, but man. Where does she go after this? Hopefully she doesn't get gifted a shot against Nunes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dan fought smart and still found a finish. Mark is a dangerous guy to be getting reckless with on the feet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Guilty :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Khabib just does nothing for me. Watching superior grapplers manhandle their opponents never has been nor never will be my cup of tea. If that sort of thing tickles your pickle then good for you I guess.

Man, Holly's got a really underrated chin and mental fortitude, she can take some hellacious shots and still keep plodding forward, what a tough gal.

Bit of a weird atmosphere in the arena, it felt a little flat and full of casual fans, they didn't even recognise Swanson and Superboy sitting next to each other for god's sake :no:

Hope Cyborg vs. Anderson gets made for the Australian card.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Khabib is scary,
The guy is like something from a horror movie.
will be a huge injustice if his next fight is not for a Championship.

Cyborg is on another level physically,
Its going to take an ingenious gameplan or a Cyborg.2 to beat her.

Overall not a bad end to 2017,
Looking forward to hopefully some dam good fights in 2018 though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Seneca said:


> OVERRATED!!! ONLY BEATS CANS......


He's been making top contenders look like cans, if Tony comes into the fight like in the Lee fight then it'll properly be another easy victory for him(maybe im underestimating Lee but Tony didn't look great in that fight)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> Khabib just does nothing for me. Watching superior grapplers manhandle their opponents never has been nor never will be my cup of tea. If that sort of thing tickles your pickle then good for you I guess.
> 
> Man, Holly's got a really underrated chin and mental fortitude, she can take some hellacious shots and still keep plodding forward, what a tough gal.
> 
> ...


I agree.

I've been watching MMA since 2004 but Khabib, honestly, has never entertained me.

I understand he is extremely good at what he does, no doubt about it. But a few strikes then take down, and doing hardly anything with it, isn't my cup of tea. 

That's for every dominant grappler out there. Not my thing unless they try to finish the fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> I don't think Conor wants to come back, especially after seeing Khabib's fight. He's got two killers waiting for him.
> 
> Imo Conor has literally until the first takedown to KO Khabib. Once he's down he doesn't get back up, simple as that really. And if he makes it to the next round he'll be way to gassed to land anything significant on Khabib. I was iffy on the Conor fight for Khabib but I'm sure now Khabib tears him limb from limb.


If he doesn't want to fight, then let go of the belt. You don't really have a choice but to fight him or Tony




I got no problem if you don't like Khabib's style of fights. What is annoying is morons who downtalk his skills and dominance


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently two judges had Holly winning rounds 1 and 2. That explains why I was looking a little :rockwut when those 48-47 cards were announced.



TCE said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've been watching MMA since 2004 but Khabib, honestly, has never entertained me.
> 
> ...


They can't all be like Mark Hunt unfortunately :mj2


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

None the less, not a bad card. Nothing special for their new years show, which are normally stacked with talent, but many fights fell through.

Doo Ho Choi on the 14th. :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Probably because he promised a FOTN performance and done absolutely nothing for 2 and a bit rounds. Easily the worst fight on what was a very under whelming card
> 
> I was not really impressed with Cyborg at all, I thought Valentina dealt with Holly much better and a lot more comfortably, It seems when Holly is the one pressing the action she is easily exposed. Ronda just charged at her leaving Holly to counter strike which is obviously her strength. GDR, Val and Cyborg all let her do the pressing and picked her of quite easily. If that left kick does not land Holly pretty much offers nothing


I'd say every fighter would want to deliver every time but you want the win as well. Being an exciting loser doesn't get you very far. Diakase is also not a guy you want to get wild with on the feet.

And yes Holly pretty much just has a left head kick and thats it.



RapShepard said:


> It's stunning. I'll give her chin and ability to put Cyborg on the fence props, but man. Where does she go after this? Hopefully she doesn't get gifted a shot against Nunes


Its just for a World Class level boxer...where the hells her skills? She just sticks out lots of jabs that fall short and throws an occasional power strike that misses.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

BTW, have a great new year everyone, time to get drunk!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Khabib is scary as fuck :done 

Time for Conor and/or Ferguson to stop the talk and walk the walk.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferguson was ready to walk the walk but Khabib could not make weight.....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

TCE said:


> take down, and doing hardly anything with it, isn't my cup of tea.


Significant Ground Strikes Landed, UFC History - @mjcflipdascript
St-Pierre, 461 (22 fights)
Edgar, 383 (22 fights)
Couture, 335 (24 fights)
Hughes, 332 (25 fights)
Ortiz, 319 (27 fights)
Fitch, 308 (18 fights)
Nurmagomedov, 289 (9 fights)#UFC219

All of Khabib fights have been 3 rounds as well.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Khabib is a great fighter, but i do not want him to become champion. He is unreliable and fights once in a blue moon.

In my view Tony vs Conor is the fight that needs to be made, and if Khabib wants to fight the winner then he will have to wait.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

TCE said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've been watching MMA since 2004 but Khabib, honestly, has never entertained me.
> 
> ...


:rockwut


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

"He has a padded record"
"He beat RDA before he was good"
"Beating MJ isn't that impressive"

:lmao

Glad Khabib settled this bullshit once and for all. I wonder if people are gonna try and downplay this win as well. I know Kevin Lee already is.

Also why are a few people here acting as though Khabib just lays and prays? :lol You don't get a 30-24 scorecard and near 100 ground strikes by "hardly doing anything".


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of Khabib but that fight was a snuff movie...

Now i don't want him to face Tony for that interim bullshit belt that make no fucking sense. Dana needs some balls and book McGregor vs Ferguson before the summer or tell McGregor to fuck off and vacate the belt and made Ferguson vs Khabib


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

pretty underwhelming end to the year for UFC.

During the Khabib fight all I could think of was this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Khabib just does nothing for me. Watching superior grapplers manhandle their opponents never has been nor never will be my cup of tea. If that sort of thing tickles your pickle then good for you I guess.


You didn't seem to have a problem with him a few years ago, when you were very pro Khabib. His style hasn't changed since then, so what is it? You seemed to have changed your face around the time it was either going to be him or Ferguson vs Conor and you wanted it to be Ferguson. So perhaps you can stop the charade of saying you don't like his style and just say you don't like him because people favoured him over your favourite late late last year. Remember, honesty is the best policy :mj



TCE said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've been watching MMA since 2004 but Khabib, honestly, has never entertained me.
> 
> ...


Are you having a laugh? Not doing anything with it? He's not some DC who takes you down and lays on you doing next to nothing to just tire you out. Khabib is constantly raining down with punches. Everything he does on the ground is to set up an angle where he can just throw punches non-stop. And he usually achieves this. 

Fair enough if you want to question his lack of finishes in the UFC. But not doing anything with it? :nah


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The thing with Khabib is just wrestling isn't the most exciting discipline. And as much of a mauling as this fight apparently was the fact he couldn't finish Edson hurts him as well. If you're dominating someone with wrestling for 15 minutes and cant finish them...there's a negative stigma to that. 

Grappling in general has to be something you really enjoy to get any joy out of it. I love watching BJJ at the highest level. Like when Jacare or Maia just monster people with BJJ. But most grappling is dull because its about constantly chasing something, even high level BJJ takes a bit to set up just right, and catching the right angle. 

Comparatively a jab might just be a jab and tool to set things up but its still punching someone in the face which everyone loves.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The thing with Khabib is just wrestling isn't the most exciting discipline. And as much of a mauling as this fight apparently was the fact he couldn't finish Edson hurts him as well. If you're dominating someone with wrestling for 15 minutes and cant finish them...there's a negative stigma to that.
> 
> Grappling in general has to be something you really enjoy to get any joy out of it. I love watching BJJ at the highest level. Like when Jacare or Maia just monster people with BJJ. But most grappling is dull because its about constantly chasing something, even high level BJJ takes a bit to set up just right, and catching the right angle.
> 
> Comparatively a jab might just be a jab and tool to set things up but its still punching someone in the face which everyone loves.


There's only a negative stigma for anyone who hasn't seen the fight. Anyone who saw the fight would have seen Khabib toy with a world class striker and pummel him non stop for 3 rounds in a totally one sided fight. The fact that he didn't finish Barboza doesn't mean much if you actually watch the fight. The mauling was as good as a finish. 

And Khabib said multiple times before the fight and after it that he wanted to go the full 15 minutes because he hasn't fought in over a year. Whether that's why he didn't finish Barboza I don't know but it sounds like a legitimate reason.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's amazing that Khabib still has critics given not only his record but his performances. He doesn't just win, he absolutely obliterates opponents. I've never seen top level fighters look as terrified as Johnson and Barboza have when Khabib takes them down. And the idea that the fight gets boring once he takes someone down is nonsense. He's super active on the ground. I hate fights more than most that go to the ground and are just grappling for position. It's a mauling. The only genuine knock against him is how available he is for fights. Everything after he gets in the cage I just don't get. He looked great in the stand up against Barboza too. I'm taking Khabib against anyone but Ferguson vs Khabib is a heck of a main event if they make it happen this time. It's honestly best doing that fight before bringing Conor in because it'll make Conor vs the winner, if it happens, a lot lot bigger. Conor will be back at some point. A UFC with GSP and Jones I could see them not caving into his demands and taking the belt off him but they'll need him badly in 2018. 

The scorecards for the Cyborg/Holm fight were baffling. I had Cyborg winning all 5 but I could see an argument for giving Holm one round at best. 48-47 for two judges was a joke though. The idea that going into the 5th it was a tied fight is lel. Dominant for Cyborg even minus the finish. I don't like leaping too much macro praise on her because she's a cheat but she's unstoppable. Holm isn't all that good at all. Not a championship level anyway. The Ronda win obviously wasn't a fluke but it was definitely a blip. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Khabib is dominant with his wrestling, but his main issue is he rarely fights. His fans and Rogan want him to cast a shadow over a division despite the fact that he rarely fights and has never been champ. He's damn good, but his constant hype train even when he's not fighting is annoying. It's almost as bad as when people wanted to stall out HW for Cain, but at least Cain had been champ you know. Crowning him champ before he gets the belt is annoying. It's just as annoying as when everybody was preemptively pushing Rory as the clear next king of WW. Could Khabib maul Ferguson and Conor sure, but acting like it's a surefire thing before he actually does it is premature.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^I think that's my gripe with him. The best in the world can't be a once a decade thing. You have to be there. Same with Cain. No Schrodinger's champs.

But yeah the main and co-main went as expected. So it goes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is an interesting square at LW. They should pay Diaz and Conor. Then do Conor vs Khabib and Ferguson vs Diaz winners unify the titles. This way Ferguson gets his money fight still, Khabib gets a deserved title shot, and if somehow they stiill get McGregor vs Diaz 3 for a belt it was earned.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see how Khabib's inactivity is a huge problem until he becomes champ, then obviosuly he can't just fight once every 2 years or whatever. 










And everytime anyone mentiosn Conor vs Diaz 3 before doing any of the Khabib or Tony fights I just want to throw up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> I don't see how Khabib's inactivity is a huge problem until he becomes champ, then obviosuly he can't just fight once every 2 years or whatever.


Because activity is how MOST fighters earn title shots. You don't string together wins then get hurt, stay hurt, beat a scrub, get a title shot, FUCK IT UP BY EATING CHOCOLATE FAT CAKE, kill your body then pull out, repeat for YEARS and STILL stay ranked in the top 3 with very little to deserve it.

Max strung together 8/9 wins, stayed active and healthy, now he's champion.
N'Gannou is on a great streak and is getting a shot.
Robbie returned to UFC and WARRED his way to the belt.
Ferguson put 9 together and is now champion.

Khabib is talented, but tough shit trying to sell me on it. He actually has to earn my respect and my money. How being consistent and healthy. 2 years of, "maaaaaybe he'll make it," shouldn't be rewarded. Khabib is a mix of Cain and Johny Hendricks.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Khabib is a fucking animal. Don't think I've ever seen him look better. Can't say Barboza didn't show up either. He executed a great gameplan for about a minute before Khabib figured it out and imposed his will.

Never really got the complaints that he has a padded record. No more so than any other fighter, IMO. Although I still think he should have lost the Tibeau decision.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Because activity is how MOST fighters earn title shots. You don't string together wins then get hurt, stay hurt, beat a scrub, get a title shot, FUCK IT UP BY EATING CHOCOLATE FAT CAKE, kill your body then pull out, repeat for YEARS and STILL stay ranked in the top 3 with very little to deserve it.
> 
> Max strung together 8/9 wins, stayed active and healthy, now he's champion.
> N'Gannou is on a great streak and is getting a shot.
> ...


I think being 25-0 and utterly dominant in every UFC fight (9-0) should warrant a title shot.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I personally think Tony beats Khabib.

One thing that needs to be mentioned with Khabib is that he has never fought a five round fight. Ferguson is tough, he is awkward and his cardio is insane. I can see Tony outworking Khabib and tiring him out for a late finish. Until i see that Khabib can go a hard five rounds i will have doubts about him in the latter rounds given his weight cutting issues.

I think Khabib beats Conor though unless Mcgregor catches him on the feet early.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Michael Myers said:


> I personally think Tony beats Khabib.
> 
> One thing that needs to be mentioned with Khabib is that he has never fought a five round fight. Ferguson is tough, he is awkward and his cardio is insane. I can see Tony outworking Khabib and tiring him out for a late finish. Until i see that Khabib can go a hard five rounds i will have doubts about him in the latter rounds given his weight cutting issues.
> 
> I think Khabib beats Conor though unless Mcgregor catches him on the feet early.


Not to mention Tony is dangerous off his back. Although the way Khabib ties people up on the ground, I have a hard time imagining Tony being able to do much work there.

I'm back and forth on McGregor vs Khabib. Could easily see Khabib smashing him but if he insists on advancing a lot while throwing strikes like he did last night I don't think it'd take Conor very long to drop him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The difference between Tony and Barboza is the former has a legit wrestling background so in theory he shouldn't panic when he's took down. He's also alot more dangerous off his back as we've seen in the past. IF that fight happens it needs to be for THE Lightweight Championship! You can't force Tony to defend an Interim title when we've got a perfectly healthy Champion sitting in the wings. None of this "_Conor will fight in the Summer_" bullshit, just strip him already and book that fight for the Spring. It's not like Conor needs a title now anyway, he's big enough to headline PPV's without them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is it just me or has Jackson Wink lost just about every fight in the UFC this year, everytime i see them cornering a fight, their fighter loses


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Is it just me or has Jackson Wink lost just about every fight in the UFC this year, everytime i see them cornering a fight, their fighter loses












:mj

Someone was claiming on Sherdog a while back that Jackson/Wink was on a 17 fight losing streak or something close to that going into 219. No idea if that's accurate or not but I have been noticing that camp suffering quite a few loses recently eg Swanson, Dodson, Holm, Condit, Borg, Cerrone, Waterson, Overeem, Sanchez etc.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Use to be my favorite gym. What a shame lol. 








Already pumped for 220 :done


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

220's gonna be absolute insanity.

Both title fights are quite similar with the challengers being ferocious hitters who are pretty much unproven wherever else the fight might go. I'm taking both champs to retain but wouldn't be surprised at all if I was wrong on both counts.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Have y'all actually looked at the rest of that card? It's a bit :moyes5

I am more excited for the Fight Night card the week prior :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC 220 is super top heavy, but those two title fights alone makes it enough for me to get pumped about it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> There's only a negative stigma for anyone who hasn't seen the fight. Anyone who saw the fight would have seen Khabib toy with a world class striker and pummel him non stop for 3 rounds in a totally one sided fight. The fact that he didn't finish Barboza doesn't mean much if you actually watch the fight. The mauling was as good as a finish.
> 
> And Khabib said multiple times before the fight and after it that he wanted to go the full 15 minutes because he hasn't fought in over a year. Whether that's why he didn't finish Barboza I don't know but it sounds like a legitimate reason.


I'm not just talking about that one fight. I'm talking generally. A wrestling heavy approach isn't viewed as the most exciting style in MMA. People prefer rock em sock em robots, just two guys going to war on the feet, and if it does hit the ground its better when its two guys going back and forth as opposed to the wrestler pinning the other guy down and smashing him but not getting a finish.

Its just the way it is. Wrestling has the stigma of being boring, and people love head kicks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's funny consedering I've seen far more people praise Khabib's style than call him boring, both on here and other places. So your not really speaking for the majority IMO


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Not to mention Tony is dangerous off his back. Although the way Khabib ties people up on the ground, I have a hard time imagining Tony being able to do much work there.


Edson is one of the best strikers in MMA with a so called quality TTD. RDA is a world class BJJ practitioner and was a savage at 155lbs. Neither could do a thing once Khabib got his hands on them. Tony was dropped and very close to getting stopped by Groovy Lando Vannata ffs. Kevin Lee lit him up standing then was dominating Tony on the ground in the first round. Tony was saved by the round ending. This Khabib is a total savage and a different breed to anybody in the 155 division. I am not one to make such bold claims but I will make one here. Khabib will walk through Tony with relative ease



> I'm back and forth on McGregor vs Khabib. Could easily see Khabib smashing him but if he insists on advancing a lot while throwing strikes like he did last night I don't think it'd take Conor very long to drop him


Conors stand up is clearly on a total different level to Khabibs but it took 4 knockdowns on Eddie to finish the fight. Nate got dropped 3 times and went on to finish all 5 rounds. Khabib has a decent chin so even if Conor did drop him early I do not see any other scenario than Khabib eventually getting his hands on Conor and when he does it will be game over


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even as someone who has no interest in watching Khabib fight its pretty obvious he'll just maul everyone. Hard to see anyone stopping him.



Seneca said:


> That's funny consedering I've seen far more people praise Khabib's style than call him boring, both on here and other places. So your not really speaking for the majority IMO


How many casual UFC/MMA fans post on forums?

I only post in this thread because its on a wrestling forum I post often on.

I mean look at the way Conor McGregor is largely adored and beloved by most people, but he's more and more hated on forums. MMA is what pro wrestling used to be; a hardcore fanbase and a much bigger casual fanbase that come in for the big fights.

Its just a fact that people prefer knockouts, you cant dispute that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

mind blowing that CroCop is working on the longest win streak of his career.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Even as someone who has no interest in watching Khabib fight its pretty obvious he'll just maul everyone. Hard to see anyone stopping him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just go on twitter and look up Khabib. There's hardly any proclaiming him to be boring even the more casual fans


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel like Khabib vs Cyborg is the way to go.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> *Edson is one of the best strikers in MMA with a so called quality TTD. RDA is a world class BJJ practitioner and was a savage at 155lbs. Neither could do a thing once Khabib got his hands on them.*


*

RDA is a much better top control grappler than on the bottom. Tony has actually shown more off his back than RDA.

And Tony is much better off his back than Barboza lets be real.



Rowdy Yates said:



Tony was dropped and very close to getting stopped by Groovy Lando Vannata ffs. Kevin Lee lit him up standing then was dominating Tony on the ground in the first round. Tony was saved by the round ending. This Khabib is a total savage and a different breed to anybody in the 155 division. I am not one to make such bold claims but I will make one here. Khabib will walk through Tony with relative ease

Click to expand...

And Khabib could have arguably lost a decision to Tibau. Tony is not a fast starter and he grows into fights as they go on. Like i said, we do not know what Khabib will look like in the latter rounds of a title fight yet, whilst we know Tony will not slow down. 

Khabib could very well win easily because he is a great fighter. But lets not pretend it is a foregone conclusion.



Rowdy Yates said:



Conors stand up is clearly on a total different level to Khabibs but it took 4 knockdowns on Eddie to finish the fight. Nate got dropped 3 times and went on to finish all 5 rounds. Khabib has a decent chin so even if Conor did drop him early I do not see any other scenario than Khabib eventually getting his hands on Conor and when he does it will be game over

Click to expand...

Eddie and Nate are proven to be two of the toughest fighters to finish in the division. Just because they survived a shot does not mean Khabib will.*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Khabib eats both Tony and Conor with ease. Chad Mendes took down Conor ffs. Not to mention all the troubles Tony had even tho he was winning his fights.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm not just talking about that one fight. I'm talking generally. A wrestling heavy approach isn't viewed as the most exciting style in MMA. People prefer rock em sock em robots, just two guys going to war on the feet, and if it does hit the ground its better when its two guys going back and forth as opposed to the wrestler pinning the other guy down and smashing him but not getting a finish.
> 
> Its just the way it is. Wrestling has the stigma of being boring, and people love head kicks.


You and those people are free to go watch boxing or kick boxing then. You won't have to deal with the grappling and ground aspect that *MIXED* martial arts involves.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Khabib fights are more fun than GSP fights from 4 to 5 years ago (heck his whole run after he avenged his last loss). There is a reason why GSP's nickname for the longest was Goddamn Sleeping Pill. Khabib continues to crush his opponents instead of laying and praying, which he can do all day and none would do shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Joel said:


> You and those people are free to go watch boxing or kick boxing then. You won't have to deal with the grappling and ground aspect that *MIXED* martial arts involves.


Or alternatively I can watch whatever the hell I want too.

I mean c'mon how does it effect your enjoyment if other people primarily enjoy the striking aspect of MMA? I'll never get why hardcore, devoted fans give a shit. Just watch every fight and know every fighter and be happy. Genuinely why do you care why other people watch?

But as I said I still enjoy BJJ at the highest levels, watching world class BJJ guys like Jacare squeeze the fight out of some can in MMA is always fun. And likewise a good back and forth grappling heavy MMA fight is a lot of fun as well. I just prefer striking, same as most people who watch MMA.

People love Knockouts, its why HW has generally been the most watched division in Boxing.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't get why people keep betting against Khabib. Same with Stipe, those morons on Sherdog always bet against him and now they pick Francis as their new HW favorite. yeah, their styles are boring in the eyes of the masses but it's a fight dressed up as entertainment. Actually, both of them are masters in their respective style and it's beautiful to watch them fight. Stipe's punch is compact and he always delivers it with incredible pinpoint accuracy. Khabib GNP is just out of this world and he can throw a punch in a clinch position while still holding his opponent down on the ground, that's some crazy ass techniques.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Never read a bad word about Stipe. He's versatile, has put on a 5 round war and is a killer. The only thing I could think of is the whole, "He can't draw" argument.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Conor's thoughts on Khabib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947852566381105152


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I don't see how Khabib's inactivity is a huge problem until he becomes champ, then obviosuly he can't just fight once every 2 years or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inactivity does hurt momentum dies when your always hurt or inactive for one reason or another. If Khabib had been healthy and active maybe he would've already had a title shot, became champ, and had more than 9 fights in the UFC. Not saying it's 100% his fault but AKA does seem to have an over training problem. Then stuff like Ramadan and missing weight is on him.

But with the current situation while it should be Conor vs Ferguson. In the new UFC they're probably trying to do Diaz vs McGregor. The simplest way to serve fairness to competition and the UFC interest is to have Khabib fight Conor and Tony fight Nate. Pay Conor and Nate well. Give Ferguson and Nurmy good PPV points. Winners face off, if Conor and Diaz both win then it's hard to be mad at the trilogy fight


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conor Dissing Khabib and Tony, i think he retires before he defends that belt.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Lm2 said:


> Conor Dissing Khabib and Rony, i think he retires before he defends that belt.


Conor is turning nothing more than a money fighter at this point... I bet he's on the phone with Dana asking for a super fight with GSP.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Conor vs Tony/Khabib will not happen


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Inactivity does hurt momentum dies when your always hurt or inactive for one reason or another. If Khabib had been healthy and active maybe he would've already had a title shot, became champ, and had more than 9 fights in the UFC. Not saying it's 100% his fault but AKA does seem to have an over training problem. Then stuff like Ramadan and missing weight is on him.
> 
> But with the current situation while it should be Conor vs Ferguson. In the new UFC they're probably trying to do Diaz vs McGregor. The simplest way to serve fairness to competition and the UFC interest is to have Khabib fight Conor and Tony fight Nate. Pay Conor and Nate well. Give Ferguson and Nurmy good PPV points. Winners face off, if Conor and Diaz both win then it's hard to be mad at the trilogy fight


you can't say that shit with 100% certainty when it took Ferguson 9 wins in a row to get a title shot and Max Holloway 10 wins in a row lol.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

PrettyLush said:


> I don't get why people keep betting against Khabib. Same with Stipe, those morons on Sherdog always bet against him and now they pick Francis as their new HW favorite. yeah, their styles are boring in the eyes of the masses but it's a fight dressed up as entertainment. Actually, both of them are masters in their respective style and it's beautiful to watch them fight. Stipe's punch is compact and he always delivers it with incredible pinpoint accuracy. Khabib GNP is just out of this world and he can throw a punch in a clinch position while still holding his opponent down on the ground, that's some crazy ass techniques.


Never heard a single person accuse Stipe of being boring. The man's on a 4 fight streak of first round KOs. I'm just hoping he doesn't forget what brought him to the dance. Johny Hendricks is a perfect example of a wrestler getting a few KOs and falling in love with their hands a little too much. It worked out for Hendo, but if I was Stipe I'd be planning to clinch and grind from the instant the ref waves them in.

I don't understand the people who say Khabib is boring either. It's not like he doesn't go to work when he gets his opponent to the ground. He violently smashes them until he breaks their will to fight. I'm not a giant Khabib fan or anything but I don't agree at all that his style is boring.

EDIT: Gotta admit, that McGregor tweet made me lol. "The Dagestani was dog shit the other night" is hilarious phrasing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Edson is one of the best strikers in MMA with a so called quality TTD. RDA is a world class BJJ practitioner and was a savage at 155lbs. Neither could do a thing once Khabib got his hands on them. Tony was dropped and very close to getting stopped by Groovy Lando Vannata ffs. Kevin Lee lit him up standing then was dominating Tony on the ground in the first round. Tony was saved by the round ending. This Khabib is a total savage and a different breed to anybody in the 155 division. I am not one to make such bold claims but I will make one here. Khabib will walk through Tony with relative ease
> 
> 
> 
> Conors stand up is clearly on a total different level to Khabibs but it took 4 knockdowns on Eddie to finish the fight. Nate got dropped 3 times and went on to finish all 5 rounds. Khabib has a decent chin so even if Conor did drop him early I do not see any other scenario than Khabib eventually getting his hands on Conor and when he does it will be game over


I have to second this. Tony is good but he's not Demian Maia. Even if he were, there comes a point where guard work only becomes good for staving off absolute decimation, which is what would honestly happen with someone like Khabib on top of you.

As for Conor, possibly if he employed a tie-him-up and then literally shove away game plan as Holm did Cyborg, he might be able to get enough off. But tbh, in the same way the sun might not rise tomorrow.

There's no fun in certain defeat, especially with a division as dynamic as 55. But there's nothing to be done at this point, sadly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I would tihnk Khabib can win the underhook war against Conor in his sleep. He's literally the master of underhooks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

just one title defense from Conor, that's all I am asking for.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947895645104418816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947385175809208321


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

wtf is wrong with tony's tweet. my eyes hurt.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

If this were a wrestling programme, we'd see a Triple Threat match between Conor, Tony and Khabib for the title or Khabib vs. Tony for the interim title with Conor as the special guest referee and winner advancing to face Conor to merge the belts, and Conor screwing both guys in the match.

"IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU SUBMIT!!!"

"And the Winner of the match is....Conor McGregor!"


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

WARNING: Bit of a rant ahead, feeling a bit shafted and ended up on a roll writing.

For the Aussies on here... anyone going to UFC 221 in Perth? I am, had to fork out $300 a ticket for mid level seats (floor was $500 each, which was a shade out of my budget). Massively looking forward to the Whittaker vs. Rockhold main event, but once you get past that, the rest of the card reads just like the Fight Night we had in Sydney the other month. I was holding out hope for a Cyborg vs. Anderson co-main which would make the card seem a lot more PPV worthy, but they announced a couple more undercard fights today which could potentially be it for the card. Current bout line-up- there's no order finalised but I'll try and place them in order of importance- is as follows:

Robert Whittaker vs. Luke Rockhold (UFC Middleweight Championship)
Mark Hunt vs. Curtis Blaydes
Jussier Formiga vs. Ben Nguyen
Tyson Pedro vs. Saparbek Safarov
Jake Matthews vs. Li Jingliang

Tai Tuivasa vs. Cyril Asker
Alexander Volkanovski vs. Jeremy Kennedy
Ross Pearson vs. Mizuto Hirota
Damien Brown vs. Dong Hyun Kim (not Stun Gun, the other one)

Rob Wilkinson vs. Israel Adesanya
Luke Jumeau vs. Daichi Abe
Teruto Ishihara vs. Jose Alberto Quinonez

12 fights... yeah, slim chance of getting a 13 added, but I'm starting to feel a bit ripped off. Spent a ton of money paying for myself and my uncle to go across the country for a weekend, but the UFC haven't even tried, with all the promises of a stacked card and possibly two title fights... and it's a new region. They stacked the card well for the first trip to Melbourne, and they were rewarded with the UFC's record attendance. But unless they add Cyborg, or a similar last minute Hail Mary, it's a bit of a "fuck you" to the Australian UFC audience, to promise so much, jack the prices so high, and then not deliver meaningful fights. I know the fights will probably be good, but they won't make a blip on the UFC radar in terms of significance  Spent about 2 grand altogether on putting this trip together, feels like the UFC are being greedy bastards taking advantage of the loyalty Australians have shown to the UFC.

Adding Cyborg or another title fight wouldn't automatically take my concerns away either. Right now, Whittaker vs. Rockhold is PPV-worthy, Hunt vs. Blaydes just barely (Blaydes being a step down from the originally scheduled Hunt vs. Tybura) and Formiga vs. Nguyen is probably main card worthy. The rest is Fight Night level, lower level international Fight Night level at that.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Khabib/Conor is THE fight, really don't give a shit about Tony.

I really want to see what happens if/when Khabib rushes Conor with his hands a bit low like he did against Barboza.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a hard time believing that fight ever happens. 

Getting mauled by Khabib is sure to take some of the shine off of Conor's star power. I doubt the UFC wants that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> I have a hard time believing that fight ever happens.
> 
> Getting mauled by Khabib is sure to take some of the shine off of Conor's star power. I doubt the UFC wants that.


Losing to Nate and Floyd didn't tank him.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we all knew Floyd was gonna win that fight. It was just a spectacle.. 

As far as Diaz goes, he didn't destroy Conor. Conor could always boast about winning the earlier rounds. That's his biggest asset. The gift of gab. Remember the whole "They say I talk and I talk but guess what? I back it up!" shtick from that press conference.

If Khabib destroys him, what could he possibly say to swing the public opinion back in his favor?

I don't think anything will ever tank the guy but I believe his star power will be diminished a bit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So cool.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Conor NEEDS to defend his Title, but at the same time I cant really blame him. He's legit and everything but he came along as a part of a new era at LW with Tony and Khabib who have together dismantled the "old guard". Those two guys are a much harder fight than anyone Conor has fought outside Mayweather. And I feel like if Conor gets mauled by Khabib he loses a lot of his starpower when coupled with how out of control he has been in recent months. But why waste time getting mauled by Khabib when you've made more money off one fight then those guys will ever make in their careers combined.



Rookie of the Year said:


> WARNING: Bit of a rant ahead, feeling a bit shafted and ended up on a roll writing.
> 
> For the Aussies on here... anyone going to UFC 221 in Perth? I am, had to fork out $300 a ticket for mid level seats (floor was $500 each, which was a shade out of my budget). Massively looking forward to the Whittaker vs. Rockhold main event, but once you get past that, the rest of the card reads just like the Fight Night we had in Sydney the other month. I was holding out hope for a Cyborg vs. Anderson co-main which would make the card seem a lot more PPV worthy, but they announced a couple more undercard fights today which could potentially be it for the card. Current bout line-up- there's no order finalised but I'll try and place them in order of importance- is as follows:
> 
> ...


Not the most stacked card ever. Really hoping Adesanya puts on a great performance. The guys striking is so smooth, reminds me a lot of Michael Page with less showboating.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> I have a hard time believing that fight ever happens.
> 
> Getting mauled by Khabib is sure to take some of the shine off of Conor's star power. I doubt the UFC wants that.


As opposed to doing fuck all with him and continue to let him disrupt and hold up and entire divison lol. 



@Rookie of the Year I feel you man, I've seen a lot of other Aussie fans complain about this as well


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a feeling that Conor wants the Khabib fight over the Tony fight because Conor legitimately thinks he can beat Khabib if he keeps it on the feet, and it's also a lower risk/higher reward scenario for him going up against a guy that is perceived-to-be unbeatable at this point in his career. If Conor wins, then he just took down the dude with the impressive winning streak, and if he loses then he was beaten by the guy with the impressive winning streak which wouldn't hurt his stock _that_ much considering the circumstances. Also, Khabib has more marketing potential than Tony and has his own weird form of charisma that would make the fight more appealing to the masses. It would especially work if they did the bout in Russia.


Khabib/Conor truly is the fight to make. It's the freshest fight, and the undefeated streak is a promotional goldmine coupled with Conor's massive starpower.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> you can't say that shit with 100% certainty when it took Ferguson 9 wins in a row to get a title shot and Max Holloway 10 wins in a row lol.


I didn't say 100% sure, but maybe he would've got a shot before Conor at 155 was a thing, maybe he would've got a shot at Anthony Pettis instead of RDA or Gil, maybe he would've been healthy enough to fight Cowboy in what would've been a title eliminator and went on to beat RDA? Who knows because Khabib has trouble making it to the cage. He's had just as many fights as Jon Jones the last few years, and Jones has been fucking up major that's an issue.

His constant setbacks set him up into this Conor era of LW were nobody knows what's going to happen with the title. Hell even with Ferguson, how much of his long road to the title was affected by Khabib being in the mix, but not in the mix.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I have a feeling that Conor wants the Khabib fight over the Tony fight because Conor legitimately thinks he can beat Khabib if he keeps it on the feet, and it's also a lower risk/higher reward scenario for him going up against a guy that is perceived-to-be unbeatable at this point in his career. If Conor wins, then he just took down the dude with the impressive winning streak, *and if he loses then he was beaten by the guy with the impressive winning streak which wouldn't hurt his stock *_that_ much considering the circumstances. Also, Khabib has more marketing potential than Tony and has his own weird form of charisma that would make the fight more appealing to the masses. It would especially work if they did the bout in Russia.
> 
> 
> Khabib/Conor truly is the fight to make. It's the freshest fight, and the undefeated streak is a promotional goldmine coupled with Conor's massive starpower.




If he get's smashed like Barboza did, how would that not hurt his stock


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> but I'm starting to feel a bit ripped off.


At least you'll always have Ronda's head flying across your sky like a comet.



Jules said:


> If Khabib destroys him, what could he possibly say to swing the public opinion back in his favor?





Seneca said:


> If he get's smashed like Barboza did, how would that not hurt his stock


This is going to sound absolutely fucking ridiculous, but Conor's humility will save him. 

Jaysus, the fuck did I just say? :lol

Seriously though, even if he gets smashed, he'll come out and say so. He'll already be analyzing the fight by the post-fight presser, assuming he isn't on the way to the hospital. He was humble as fuck after the first Diaz fight, and accurate in his assessment as to why he lost. After Floyd, the only thing he really protested about was that he would have preferred to get beaten down properly like they allow in MMA fights. 

It's hard to say how much all the money and shite that goes with it will affect his mentality when it comes to fighting, but the Irish are usually a down-to-earth people (usually) and if he keeps his original team with him then they should keep his head right. Unless they're too scared of getting kicked out of the team to say anything negative to him, which is possible. I think/hope Conor enjoys the challenge of overcoming opponents with different skill sets enough to keep his head right. Doesn't mean he'll win against either Tony or Khabib, but he has a better 'puncher's chance' than most other fighters in his weight class. 

I think he beats Tony imo. But Khabib is something else. Also I don't understand why there are so many people saying they don't understand why people are calling Khabib boring??? Nobody has called him boring afaik. He's been called unreliable and his record has been questioned as most of the numbers consist of random Russian jobbers, though he has proved himself against the elite before. It's just his tendency to fuck the weight cut up and get injured before big fights that has been a problem. I don't recall anyone saying he was boring. Quite the opposite 

Anyways, any of those three against each other would float my boat. Nate is an anomaly. Would love to see him and Nick fight again, but it's getting clearer and clearer that they don't really want to. Once Nate gets the pay he wants, is he really going to be that motivated? Maybe, I dunno.

What I'd love to see is Conor vs. Nate, but with ALL THE MONEY to the winner.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seneca said:


> If he get's smashed like Barboza did, how would that not hurt his stock


Wouldn't hurt his stock THAT much. There's no doubt that he'd take a hit upon _any_ loss outside of one that made him a fortune against a legendary fighter outside of his sport.


I don't think that Conor's stock is primordially predicated on wins and occational losses, even if devastating. Rousey's main appeal was having the aura of a female Mike Tyson which made her unblemished record absolutely crutial. Conor is extremely entertaining, and he knows how to sell himself and a fight through entertaining drama. It's like Chael Sonnen who people still wanted to see pitted against top guys despite taking several key losses. Conor could easily bounce back from a Khabib loss. Hell the loss to Nate arguably made him an even bigger star. He's the type of star that can cross-over into Hollywood martial arts movies, I mean at this point some people are already writing him off from a UFC return and assume that he'll ride into the sunset with his fortunes he made against Mayweather.


I'm not sold on the Barboza fight repeating itself with Conor. Conor would surely study Khabib/Barboza and prepare himself against a Khabib that stepped up his striking game significantly. Conor IMO is just as smart and composed as Khabib is under high-pressure situations, the problem seems to be that he blows his load early and gasses out in later rounds, then has trouble adjusting when taken off-guard. He wouldn't allow Khabib to close the distance and establish a dominant pace on the strikes, and he probably took some cues from Mayweather on how to effectively nail an efficient dodger. Khbib is pretty good at evading hits but probably hasn't ever sparred with an unorthodox striker like Conor. On the ground? It's a safe prediction that Khabib dominates with ease, and that's why Conor would need to finish him early.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Remember doing this last year and enjoyed it so thought I will go again. Ariel going with MM as male fighter of the year :duck


Male fighter of the year: Max Holloway. Went to Brazil and destroyed Jose. Then destroyed him again

Female fighter of the year: Thug rose. Impressive win vs Waterson then stunning win vs Joanna. No other contender

Fight of the year: Yancy Medeiros vs Alex Oliveira UFC 218. Crazy fight and was more back and forward than any fight I have ever seen

Round of the year: Gaethje vs Johnson round 2. Gaethje looked totally done then somehow finished the fight. Brilliant

KO of the year: Barboza vs Dariush. Timed to perfection and perfect connection

Submission of the year: MM vs Ray Borg. Ridiculous ability from MM

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Colby Covington. Nobody give a shit about the guy twelve months ago now everyman and his dog hates the guy

Most improved fighter of the year: kevin Lee. Gets better with each fight. Think he would have won the Ferguson fight if it was not for that staph infection

Comeback of the year: Khabib. Looked better than ever against a legit killer after another lengthy spell out

Upset of the year: Thug Rose destroying Joanna. Crazy how she starched Joanna with such ease, especially after the way she looked all week in the build up to the fight

Rivalry of the year: Cody, TJ. Pretty shit year for rivalries but this stands out. Legit hatred for each other

Coach of the year: Trevor Wittman

Event of the year: UFC 217. 3 titles change hands in a mental hour long spell

Crowd of the year: give no fucks
walkout of the year: give no fucks

Promo of the year: Colby Covington destroying everything Brazilian

Male fighter of the year 2018: Khabib

Female fighter of the year 2018: Valentina Shevchenko


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Mad respect for Colby. Nothing funnier than seeing geeks throwing tantrum and sending death threats :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck it let's do this. 



Male Fighter of the year - Max Holloway IT IS WHAT IT IS, to beat GOAT Aldo twice the way he did, wow. Second I had Rob Whittaker he pretty much beat two guys who could have been champ at the time Jacare and Romero. Third is Mighty Mouse 

Female fighter of the year: Thug rose. Nothing more needs to be said. But I'm still sad :mj2

Round of the year: Gaethje vs Johnson round 2. Really hard between this one and Medeiros/Cowboy Round 1 

KO of the year: Barboza vs Dariush. I know a lot of people will pick The Francis/Overeem one, but for me one thing that dims it a little is the fact taht we've seen Overeem getting knocked out about 20 times now. 

Submission of the year: MM vs Ray Borg. 

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Kevin Lee

Most improved fighter of the year: Thug Rose I guess?? Although shes been showing steady improvement for more than a year

Comeback of the year: GSP. Don't cdare what anyone says, 4 and half years off and coems back in a title fight weight class above. 

Upset of the year: Thug Rose KO's Joanna.... sigh

Rivalry of the year - Jones/DC. THE GOAT RIVLARY


Coach of the year: Trevor Wittman


Event of the year: UFC 217. Could be a contender for GOAT PPV 

Promo of the year: DC/Jones II at UFC 214 


Male fighter of the year 2018: Khabib

Female fighter of the year 2018: Joanna or Nunes


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Male Fighter of the year - Robert Whittaker. To come out of nowhere and beat two giants of the MW division is incredible. KO'ing Jacare and coming back from 2 rounds down with a busted knee to win the last 3 rounds against Yoel is nothing short of heroic. He didn't become the interim champ in my eyes, he became the undisputed champ.

Female fighter of the year: Rose for obvious reason.

Round of the year: Can't remember many rounds but I do remember Meideros vs Cowboy round 1 which was insane. Going with that.

KO of the year: N'Gannou taking Overeem's soul without a doubt. There have been some nasty KO's but this one shook the world. An uppercut that started from the ground and connected on Overeem's chin from the scariest man in the business today.

Submission of the year: MM's mid air arm bar vs Borg. Wow.

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Volkan Oezdemir. Came in as a late replacement to fight OSP. Doubt anyone knew a thing about him. KO'd Cirkunov and Manuwa in NO TIME and is now scheduled to fight DC. Truly a breakthrough year.

Most improved fighter of the year: RDA? Came off two losses at LW and went on to win impressively 3 times in his new division. Not sure if it was an improvement or just fighting at a better weight class. Can't think of anyone else. Perhaps Kevin Lee.

Comeback of the year: GSP.

Upset of the year: Rose on Joanna. Easily.

Rivalry of the year - Jones vs DC.

Coach of the year: Don't know anything about coaches. Going with what everyone else has said so far. Trevor Wittman

Event of the year: UFC 217.

Promo of the year: Jones and DC. Amazing.

Male fighter of the year 2018: KHABIB

Female fighter of the year 2018: Rose Namajunas.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobby Knuckles gets my nod for Fighter Of The Year easily. He beat two guys that were meant to be the Champion back to back. Holloway just beat the same guy twice, its less impressive. Mighty Mouse is in second place, he's underappreciated but he's potentially the best MMA fighter of all time. The guys so damn great.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Male Fighter of the year: Floyd Mayweather. He made hundreds of millions of dollars on a sure thing, repaired his "post Pacquiao reputation" and broke several records doing it. But I'm pretty sure he doesn't count. I'll go Max Halloway. The guy is killing it. Runner up would be DJ. He just lacks a rival.

Female fighter of the year: Cyborg. We're finally seeing her get her due.

Fight of the Year: Cowboy vs Yancy! Holy Jesus!

Round of the year: Pick a Gaethje round!

KO of the year: N'Gannou taking Overeem's soul without a doubt. There have been some nasty KO's but this one shook the world. An uppercut that started from the ground and connected on Overeem's chin from the scariest man in the business today. (Right on Jaxx)

Submission of the year: DJ taking Borg to Suplex City and finishing with a mid air armbar!

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Kevin Lee. One comment. ONE COMMENT to Chiesa about his mom and he breaks through and makes it all the way to a main event title fight. The only thing that killed him was the staph infection. Volkan had a great year and will reap the rewards later this month. Colby is on the rise, but he crossed the line of decency to do it.

Most improved fighter of the year: N'Gannou. He's scarrier every fight!

Comeback of the year: Jon Jones.....unlike GSP, people were actually happy to see him return. There was no controversy about him getting a title shot, no backlog of challengers getting pushed aside, no paper champion hiding from worthy contenders like the fucking plague. Just the stars aligning for the right fight to happen. And everything was right in the MMA world. Until it wasn't.....

Upset of the year: Jon Jones upsets us all.....AGAIN.

Rivalry of the year - Jones vs DC. You don't get an Oscar worthy promo package that sends chills down your spine telling the story of the Unstoppable Force meeting the Immovable Object after picking his life back up.

Coach of the year: meh....

Event of the year: UFC 214 way more positive emotion and drama coming from 214. At least for me.

Promo of the year: Jones and DC. Amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4tDyOQZRK4






*I wonder why they took down the original*

Male fighter of the year 2018: N'Gannou his biggest test is in a few weeks. If he passes, I don't know what stops him. But that's a big if. Stipe is no joke. For those picking Khabib, how is it that you forget that he's only fought twice in over 2 years? Whether it be illness, injury or unprofessionalism, the guy can't make it to the dance.

Female fighter of the year 2018: Cyborg, she's already beating the fighter everyone said would be her toughest test. And she did so with ease. I don't know who beats her, and whoever it is, she'll be one scary woman. Special mention to Joanna. If she gets her rematch and proves it was a fluke, I'd bump her up. It depends on the rematch and Cyborg's level of opponent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Male Fighter of the year: RDA he got back on track in a big way. 

Female fighter of the year: Rose she turned it around from looking like a UFC hype project that couldn't cut it against the truly elite to champion.

Fight of the Year: Michael Johnson vs Justin Gaethje was a back and forth fight, both took some punishment, then Gaethje got the finish.

Round of the year: Round 2 of Gaethje vs Johnson

Comeback of the year: Rory MacDonald really needed to deliver in his Bellator debut and definitely did that. 

Breakthrough of the year: Tie Kevin Lee and Colby Covington both used their mouth and wins to reach a new the next level in becoming a name. 

Upset of the year: Rose over JJ, nobody gave her much chance to win, especially not like that.

Rivalry of the year: Conor vs Floyd those press conferences were silly 

Coach of the Year: who ever is heading up Kings MMA

Promo of the year: "and I know his momma gonna be there"

Male fighter of the year 2018: Tyron Woodley

Female fighter of the year 2018: Amanda Nunes


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

nobody cares about any of your individual awards, guys, though we should consider doing our own awards thing with polls and shit

get one of the super geeks who cares to organise it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948557571673083904
i love her


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Male fighter of the year: Max Holloway. Doing what he did to Jose twice is very impressive. 

Female fighter of the year: Thug Rose. Did anyone else accomplish what she did? Next closest would be Cyborg, but the gap is huge. 

Fight of the year: Justin Garthje vs Michael Johnson. That fight was absolutely epic. Hard fought, back and forth battle. I could choose the Cowboy - Yancy fight but unfortunately I havnt seen it. 

Round of the year: Gaethje vs Johnson round 2. Johnson was looking like he was gonna knock Gaethje out and then bam, cya son. 

KO of the year: Ngannou vs Overeem. Sweet Jesus Christ 

Submission of the year: MM vs Ray Borg. A flying fucking arm bar 

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Francis Ngannou. Does anyone not know who Francis is? 

Most improved fighter of the year. RDA. Weird choice, but a change in weight was a massive improvement for him 

Comeback of the year: Khabib. Looked like a series killer vs Edson
Upset of the year: Thug Rose fucking JJ up. 

Rivalry of the year: Cody, TJ. Both whiny bitches, but it was fun and legit. 

Event of the year: UFC 217. Edge of my seat the entire time. Couldn’t actually believe the Main Event went down like it did.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cyborg said on Instagram that she accepted the fight with Megan Anderson for UFC 221. Despite my rant the other day, I'm actually excited for this if it happens, and it'll make the Perth card cross the line from weak to PPV-worthy for me. I was just so convinced it wouldn't happen, but with Cyborg making the post, and the UFC on FOX Facebook page posting about it too, it seems pretty damn close to official.

A card topped by Whittaker, Cyborg and Hunt guarantees violence. And Cyborg will finally face someone her own size. Holly was close, and fought well, but she was still a 135er moving up.

The undercard is still a bit weak, but there's definite potential there, even if there's no ranked fighters. Pedro, Tuivasa and Volkanovski are great value, and I am excited to see what this Adesanya guy does- only seen highlights, but they were jaw-dropping ones. Much happier than I was yesterday haha.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't get why everyone is awarding Ngannou with KO of the year when he ruined it with a completely unnecessary follow-up shot. That immediately disqualified it from contention for me.

Cyborg vs. Anderson may not happen soon.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948611808503451648
Oh BTW, Miesha Tate is pregnant and the father is that dude from TUF she was suspiciously close to. Bryan Caraway must be devastated :sad:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I discluded coach of the year and here’s why. What do we, random fans actually know about how well someone is coaching. We are not trained to the level these people are so it’s tough to tell if a coach is good. Secondly, all this Wittman shit is based upon Thug Rose beating JJ. Well what about Gaethje fighting like an idiot every time? Doesn’t Wittman play into that?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going on the assumption that Bryan Caraway hung himself as soon as the news about Tate came out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> I discluded coach of the year and here’s why. What do we, random fans actually know about how well someone is coaching. We are not trained to the level these people are so it’s tough to tell if a coach is good. Secondly, all this Wittman shit is based upon Thug Rose beating JJ. Well what about Gaethje fighting like an idiot every time? Doesn’t Wittman play into that?


Cause you obviously don't coach every fighter the same shit. Justin was like 18-0 before his first lostt (Not sure when they started) SO obviously he's fucking doing somethign right.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW ESPN has named Rose Namjunas their Fighter of the Year.

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/21945958/2017-espn-mma-fighter-year-rose-namajunas

I am not really bothered by this. Personally I would of went with Robert Whittaker but I can't be mad at them for awarding the hero who saved us from that evil hag's tyrannical reign.

















:trips5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Enjoy it while you can cause the Queen will be back :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Enjoy it while you can cause the Queen will be back :mj


I smell another forum bet upon the horizon :mj


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Megan's refuted Cyborg's claim of UFC 221. Fuck it. Looks like I spent a shitload of money on an awesome main event and a very average undercard. Might as well switch lanes and do Rookie's 2017 MMA Awards.

Male fighter of the year: Robert Whittaker. Been on this dude's hype train since the first time I saw him on the Smashes, so this year has been vindication for me, seeing Whittaker walk into these fights as the underdog and kick ass. He made Jacare look average, and beat Yoel Romero on one leg. Come the fuck on!

Female fighter of the year: Rose Namajunas. I've always liked Thug Rose, but I never saw her having this level of success. Like Whittaker, I'm fairly certain Rose was the underdog against Waterson, and for damn sure was against Joanna, and she ran through them both.

Fight of the year: Yancy Meideros vs. Alex Oliveira. This was just insanity. I need to go back and watch it, but there was ridiculous heart shown by both fighters.

Round of the year: R1 of Gaethje vs. Johnson. 

KO of the year: Ngannou killing Overeem.

Submission of the year: Mighty Mouse's suplex into the armbar. Demetrius was on some Daniel Bryan shit with that one. Shout out to Brett Johns for his wicked calf slicer too.

Breakthrough fighter of the year: Ngannou. Destroyed Overeem and Arlovski, in 2016 he was kicking ass too, but 2017 was when he claimed the big names and became the undisputed top contender.

Most improved fighter of the year: RDA. He's been great for the last few years, but to move up a weight class and dominate seemingly effortlessly, you have to acknowledge that greatness.

Comeback of the year: GSP. Addressed all the criticism of him- wasn't exciting, rode out rounds, didn't move up in weight, didn't finish... he changed all that in spectacular fashion, and did so against my least favourite fighter.

Upset of the year: Thug Rose! Thug Rose! Thug Rose!

Rivalry of the year: Despite Jones being a fuckwit again, gotta go with DC vs. Jones.

Event of the year: UFC 217. Doesn't get better than that main card. Hendricks getting decimated, and 3 titles changing hands

Male fighter of the year 2018: Robert Whittaker. My boy's gonna continue to rule the middleweight division, starting with a spectacular finish of Rockhold!

Female fighter of the year 2018: I reckon Joanna Champion gets back on top by the end of the year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So Jimmy Smith is gone from Bellator? Dumb move on Bellator's part in my opinion. He's by far the best commentator in the business and was the voice of Bellator. Hopefully he winds up in the UFC.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So Jimmy Smith is gone from Bellator? Dumb move on Bellator's part in my opinion. He's by far the best commentator in the business and was the voice of Bellator. Hopefully he winds up in the UFC.


They got Mike Goldberg and said fuck him, Rogan said the UFC should hire him. They should've just did a trade lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They got Mike Goldberg and said fuck him, Rogan said the UFC should hire him. They should've just did a trade lol


Goldies a fun enough Commentator but its a pretty bad trade.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonder what's keeping Anderson out of competition? She's hasn't been cleared since the summer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesn't want to get merkd by Cyborg


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> I am going on the assumption that Bryan Caraway hung himself as soon as the news about Tate came out.


Is that why him and Miesha broke up?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn, Robbie Lawler blew out his ACL during the dos Anjos fight so it looks like he's going to miss the first half of 2018 :sad:



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So Jimmy Smith is gone from Bellator? Dumb move on Bellator's part in my opinion. He's by far the best commentator in the business and was the voice of Bellator. Hopefully he winds up in the UFC.


Couldn't agree with you more. Bellator allowing Jimmy to leave is a bizarre decision on their part. Also his recent appearance on Joe Rogan's podcast is a pretty good indication that he'll be coming to the UFC soon IMO. Joe's made no secret of his respect and admiration for Jimmy's work, he even admitted on the podcast that he tried to get the UFC to sign him a couple years ago.



Jules said:


> Wonder what's keeping Anderson out of competition? She's hasn't been cleared since the summer.


I've read rumours that it's a possible visa issue. Everyone is being weirdly quiet on the subject. I hope whatever the problem is it gets worked out soon because the division is in desperate need of her at the moment, we can't just keep bringing up Bantamweights to fight Cyborg all the time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I was under the impression that she was alreayd training and living in the US


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't be that. Some personal issue. 

Probably something related to her health.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

This idea of fighters being "scared" is thrown around far too often.

Think about what these people do for a living. They get into a cage to fight another human being in the same size bracket in a controlled fight to the death format. The only example I can think of a fighter actually being scared is De Randemie. Anderson had some stuff going on in her personal life that we'll probably never know the full details of. I have no reason to doubt her word and I can't imagine that fear is the reason she hasn't fought Cyborg.

Same with Conor. I'd bet my house that he's not scared of anyone in that division. He hasn't fought because he's caught up in this dick-swinging contest with the UFC to see who'll cave to the others' demands first. I think Conor genuinely believes that he'd have a relatively easy time KOing either Khabib or Tony. Whether he could or not is a different discussion.

You have to be a certain type of person to fight MMA professionally, and they're usually not the type of people who are afraid to fight someone. The "because he's scared" argument is almost always total bullshit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> This idea of fighters being "scared" is thrown around far too often.
> 
> Think about what these people do for a living. They get into a cage to fight another human being in the same size bracket in a controlled fight to the death format. The only example I can think of a fighter actually being scared is De Randemie. Anderson had some stuff going on in her personal life that we'll probably never know the full details of. I have no reason to doubt her word and I can't imagine that fear is the reason she hasn't fought Cyborg.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more that the fear of the fight itself is ridiculous. There's obviously going to be nerves but there's no sport in the world that takes more balls than high profile MMA/Boxing matches.

Ducking fighters certainly happens but it's usually a business decision. There's a reason everyone wants to fight Conor and it's not because he's an easy night's work. 

Simply weighing risk vs reward. Fans will always construe that as fear but it's more a fear of less income than any particular skillset they'll face.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Visa issue with Megan seems to be the most popular theory. Nobody knows for sure. She definitely isn't in the US right now, nor has she been any time in months.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> I couldn't agree more that the fear of the fight itself is ridiculous. There's obviously going to be nerves but there's no sport in the world that takes more balls than high profile MMA/Boxing matches.
> 
> Ducking fighters certainly happens but it's usually a business decision. There's a reason everyone wants to fight Conor and it's not because he's an easy night's work.
> 
> Simply weighing risk vs reward. Fans will always construe that as fear but it's more a fear of less income than any particular skillset they'll face.


Agreed, this has been the case with boxing for a lnog lnog time. But you are starting to see this more and more in the UFC now, fighters not taking high risk/low reward fights as much as they used to


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949366080174256129









Glad to see Espinoza is fighting back for a change. It's about time someone dished it out to Dana.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dana is just such an idiot. He needs to be chewed out by people more often.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949786984926466048
:bjpenn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's make it happen !!


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Heads up: DEEP champion vs Pankrase champion at the 1 hour mark....I always love a champion vs champion matchup and bantamweight does seem like one of the better weightclasses in Asia...who's the ONE FC champion?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950518388048125952


True fuckin champ


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Go Max, go!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How can you not love Max Holloway? The dude is a fucking stud. That being said, I still think this is a tough match up for him. But I'll be rooting for the Blessed Era to continue!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the ultimate Anti-MMA Math fight. Aldo dominates Frankie twice. Max smashes Aldo twice. Yet I don't know if I can pick Max just yet.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Always tough to pick against Frankie since he's one of my favourite fighters. But Max has now become one of my favourite fighters too. Seems everybody I've talked to is totally writing Frankie off. That's why my gut says to pick him. As great as Max is, this is still Frankie fucking Edgar with his back to the wall. There are very few fighters in this sport tougher to beat than an underdog Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Jimmie Rivera is now going to hold out for a re-scheduling of the Dominic Cruz fight or a possible Cody Garbrandt clash. I guess we'll just have to hope that the Marlon Moraes fight can happen later in the year.

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/22004647/ufc-jimmie-rivera-unavailable-marlon-moraes-february-wants-dominick-cruz-fight-back

In other news Mike Perry is going to fight someone called Max Griffin next month.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/01/mike-perry-max-griffin-announce-fight-ufc-on-fox-28

I honestly have no clue who the hell that dude is but I'll watch any fight involving Platinum Mike Perry :mark::mark::mark:

This does makes me wonder what the hold up with Darren Till is? I mean surely he should have a fight booked by now? They better move quickly if they want him on the London card in March.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Frankie Edgar is the definition of "I can't knock-out the top guys". I don't know what's wrong with him but something's wrong with this guy. Whenever he's in an important match-up, he can't close the deal. He can't knock his opponent out....He's like Alexander Gustafsson but less talented. The most overrated MMA-fighter IMO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He knocked out Gray Maynard, B.J. Penn and Chad Mendes though.............


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> He knocked out Gray Maynard, B.J. Penn and Chad Mendes though.............


OMG 7 years ago? And how many times have we watched him take inhumane punishment and being unable to knock out his opponent when it really matters. In the long run he is a loser in the history of MMA IMO. Fans say he's an exciting fighter to me he's just a punching bag who can handle a lot of punishment but cab never knock out people when it really matters. 

F Edgar. He should retire already.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Chad Mendes fight was only two years ago. And he stopped Yair Rodriguez in May. This is the first time I've ever encountered someone with such irrational hatred for Frankie Edgar :wtf2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> The Chad Mendes fight was only two years ago. And he stopped Yair Rodriguez in May. This is the first time I've ever encountered someone with such irrational hatred for Frankie Edgar :wtf2


I apologize. I'm just sick of 5 round fights with Edgar where he's swinging like a lunatic yet is unable so knock his opponent down....been there done that...don't want the watch the F fight again...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm kind of with Cable on this one. Edgar was really good, not great, 7 years ago. But as soon as he lost to Benson you saw who he really was. A whiner and complainer. Now I loved his 2 title fights with Gray, but that's it. And honestly, BOTH fights should have been stopped in the first round. But after that he SOMEHOW continued to fail upwards.

vs Benson - Loses title fight, complains, rematch, repeat.

vs Benson - Loses title fight, complains, drops weight

INSTANT TITLE FIGHT

vs Aldo - Loses title fight, complains.

He was a non finishing, complaining LOSER for years and was constantly rewarded for it. Somehow! Fast forward and Aldo makes him shine his shoes at 200. Edgar is really good.....he's just not great. If he wins, he wins. But he'll never be elite.

:justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> The Chad Mendes fight was only two years ago. And he stopped Yair Rodriguez in May. This is the first time I've ever encountered someone with such irrational hatred for Frankie Edgar :wtf2


You just wasted your time even talking to these trolls


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the first Henderson/Edgar fight was close and could have gone either way, but there are only two people in the world who think Benson won the second fight and fortunately for Benson, they were judges in that fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bellator have just signed Big John McCarthy to be a colour commentator for them unk

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/22014950/mma-referee-john-mccarthy-leaves-cage-bellator-broadcast-booth

This has the potential to be an incredibly shrewd move by Scott Coker. I was really bummed about Jimmy Smith leaving but this is certainly a step in the right direction IMO.

The downside though is he's probably done as an MMA ref for the foreseeable future unk3 I can't imagine old goof cueball Dana will be happy about this news









EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950814231376506880
Such class roud


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck he was one of the best in the game, top3 IMO


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmmm. Wonder what this means...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My dick says Khabib vs Conor 

My heart says Khabib vs Tony and Conor get's stripped


My head says nothing much


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I prefer the scenario that includes Conor. 

He needs to lose it. If they strip him, they'll just push that paper champion bullshit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Khabib's manager posted a comment under that pic which says eagles eat chickens...

Conor maybe?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya know, I honestly want to see Conor get mauled just so I don't have to hear Kavanagh's bum ass again. He's like the Diddy to Conor's Biggie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Bellator have just signed Big John McCarthy to be a colour commentator for them unk
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/22014950/mma-referee-john-mccarthy-leaves-cage-bellator-broadcast-booth
> 
> ...


Wonder how he'll do in the role, he's got massive shoes to fill.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It has to be Ferguson vs. Khabib for THE title. You can't force Tony to defend an interim title while Conor's perfectly healthy and you sure as hell can't skip over him and make McGregor vs. Khabib when TONY'S THE FUCKING INTERIM CHAMPION!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

They did it to Bobby Knuckles while he was out injured. 

Tony recently had elbow surgery too....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea if they do Khabib vs Conor don't know how they gonna dela with Tony and that interim title. Unless they strip Conor anyway and the fight with Khabib is an umber 1 contender fight


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunday card. Usman might win by sub, who knows.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> OMG 7 years ago? And how many times have we watched him take inhumane punishment and being unable to knock out his opponent when it really matters. In the long run he is a loser in the history of MMA IMO. Fans say he's an exciting fighter to me he's just a punching bag who can handle a lot of punishment but cab never knock out people when it really matters.
> 
> F Edgar. He should retire already.


What a fucking horrendous couple of posts.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Michael Johnson vs Elkins could be awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm kind of with Cable on this one. Edgar was really good, not great, 7 years ago. But as soon as he lost to Benson you saw who he really was. A whiner and complainer. Now I loved his 2 title fights with Gray, but that's it. And honestly, BOTH fights should have been stopped in the first round. But after that he SOMEHOW continued to fail upwards.
> 
> vs Benson - Loses title fight, complains, rematch, repeat.
> 
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one who was turned off as a fan of Frankie after the Bendo lost. I've sports hated him ever since. Hoping he gets finished or dominated to the point I don't have to see him go for a possible 4th shot at FW gold. He really shouldn't be getting the title shot, he's on a 2 fight win streak since his last title loss.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

just as long as Khabib/Tony is for the real title and not the interim title, I'll be happy (well I'll be happy with the fight in any capacity, but for the full title would make me happiest)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> just as long as Khabib/Tony is for the real title and not the interim title, I'll be happy (well I'll be happy with the fight in any capacity, but for the full title would make me happiest)


I don't get that just because we know Conor is still out there. Not a fan of stripping titles. I mean look at how much it hurt DC, nobody is going to view Khabib or Tony as the real champ but hardcore fans.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get that just because we know Conor is still out there. Not a fan of stripping titles. I mean look at how much it hurt DC, nobody is going to view Khabib or Tony as the real champ but hardcore fans.


Damn you sold me on this. Stripping the belt off would hurt Tony and Khabib more than it does to Conor. There is no high stake if Conor stripped off the belt, and it's not going to hurt his legacy, but it'll be different if he loses the belt in a fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PrettyLush said:


> Damn you sold me on this. Stripping the belt off would hurt Tony and Khabib more than it does to Conor. There is no high stake if Conor stripped off the belt, and it's not going to hurt his legacy, but it'll be different if he loses the belt in a fight.


It's a fucked up situation for Tony especially, because he's looking like the odd man out. But with so many casuals only really knowing Conor you know him and the UFC will run with the "the LW Champ that never lost his belt". Really the UFC just needs to pay Conor what he's worth. They finally ran into a fighter who's possibly bigger than them and they don't know what to do. I mean unless they hit him with that Self Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior treatment lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poster for UFC 221.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951281096968122368


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> I don't get that just because we know Conor is still out there. Not a fan of stripping titles. I mean look at how much it hurt DC, nobody is going to view Khabib or Tony as the real champ but hardcore fans



If the UFC had any sense they would haev stripped Conor a long time ago and just made Tony full champ


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a poster that is a little bit different???? What the fuck?????


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

```

```
Vitor Belfort says he's going to retire on Sunday night. I know he's threatened to retire before but it still makes me sad to know that a legend like him is almost done :mj2

EDIT -


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So that's how it'sw gonna be. Brazil legend Vitor Belfort retires in St Louis.......


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> So that's how it'sw gonna be. Brazil legend Vitor Belfort retires in St Louis.......


Very few fighters get the opportunity to ride off into the sunset with the perfect swansong :sad:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get that just because we know Conor is still out there. Not a fan of stripping titles. I mean look at how much it hurt DC, nobody is going to view Khabib or Tony as the real champ but hardcore fans.


I feel you can't equivocate those two situations. Jon Jones was clearly and demonstrably restricted by external forces (as much as you can say the decision to dope and his subsequent ban were outside his control etc etc...) that prevented him from defending his title. Secondly and importantly, DC had already fought Jones, and he'd lost. That's why, as an observer, you'd have a hard time arguing that 'if only DC had had his shot' he'd be champ.

Conor McGregor is chilling at home with his feet up and a baby on his lap. His hordes of instagram followers can see exactly what he's up to, which is fuck all.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get that just because we know Conor is still out there. Not a fan of stripping titles. I mean look at how much it hurt DC, nobody is going to view Khabib or Tony as the real champ but hardcore fans.


It didn't hurt Renan Barao when he was murking fools while Cruz was out. If anything, they took too long to strip Cruz.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That same exact video is on the top of the page.................

It's a good listen though, I never expected Woodley to be so calculating and intricate when it came to preparing for his fights, he's a lot more intelligent than I initially thought, not that I thought he was a dummy or anything like that but he's much deeper than I expected.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

According to Dave Meltzer UFC 219 did about 340,000 to 380,000 PPV buys. That's pretty impressive for a card headlined by two women not named Honda.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/1/12/16881776/cyborg-vs-holm-looks-to-have-been-third-biggest-ppv-of-2017


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951866954238668800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951870729116704774
:elliot


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Interesting to see the Rogan Smith dynamic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> I feel you can't equivocate those two situations. Jon Jones was clearly and demonstrably restricted by external forces (as much as you can say the decision to dope and his subsequent ban were outside his control etc etc...) that prevented him from defending his title. Secondly and importantly, DC had already fought Jones, and he'd lost. That's why, as an observer, you'd have a hard time arguing that 'if only DC had had his shot' he'd be champ.
> 
> Conor McGregor is chilling at home with his feet up and a baby on his lap. His hordes of instagram followers can see exactly what he's up to, which is fuck all.


I'm not saying the exact same situation just that they'll be called paper champs by some.


DX-Superkick said:


> It didn't hurt Renan Barao when he was murking fools while Cruz was out. If anything, they took too long to strip Cruz.


Cruz still cast a shadow over the division.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Difference was Cruz had fucking injuiry after injury and was actually signed to fight Barao before pulling out with a LEGIT reason. Absolutely nothing like the situation with Conor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome news that the UFC has signed Jimmy Smith. Get him at the commentary booth pronto.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

In maybe the most personally devastating injury news I've ever heard, Robert Whittaker is out of UFC 221. The type of injury has not been disclosed. Yoel Romero now steps in to fight Luke Rockhold for the interim title, with Whittaker slated to face the winner.

Wow. Just wow. I've bitched about this card and the amount of money I've spent on the trip before, but the silver lining was that we were getting an awesome main event in Whittaker vs. Rockhold. Now I just have to pray that Rockhold gets past Romero and they can reschedule the fight for Sydney later this year.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We can't headline a PPV without a Champion so lets create another Interim title............










Not too thrilled about the idea of Yoel Romero fighting for an Interim title again when his last fight was just for an Interim title. It shows you that Middleweight is quite a shallow division. I would of much preferred Derek Brunson being given the opportunity.

Anyways I am starting to get a little worried that Robert Whittaker is on the verge of becoming the Middleweight Cain Velequez :worried


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> We can't headline a PPV without a Champion so lets create another Interim title............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's happened so often now I'm numb to it, it's just a no. 1 contender's fight with a prop attached.

As for Rob becoming Cain, I dearly hope not. This is the first time he's pulled out of a fight injured. It just happens to be at the worst possible time. Like losing Ronda Rousey before the Melbourne card.

Make no mistake, Romero vs. Rockhold will be a great fight, and I've already read a lot of talk from international fans saying this fight is an improvement, more exciting, whatever. In Australia, Whittaker was THE draw for this card, and people are requesting refunds for this en masse. If it wasn't for the flight money I can't get back, I'd be tempted to do the same and save that money for what I hope would be a Sydney PPV that Whittaker headlines in late 2018.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That fuckign sucks 



However I AIN'T MAD AT THIS NEW FIGHT AT ALL. The intertim title only sucks if Romero wins since hed fight Whittaker again. But even if they did wouldn't complain about it that much personaly, first fight was a great contest.


@Rookie of the Year I know it must suck for you though since you padi to go


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Whittaker was going to fight and coach TUF with Bisping but had to pull out of that with injury as well. It's why the GSP fight was given the green light. Combine that with this and you can perhaps understand why I am becoming slightly concerned.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

An Interim Title fight...eugh.

I mean we just had a MW Title fight a month or so ago. There's no need for another Interim Title.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They were looking at doing that TUF right after the Romero fight when he sustained the injury though. Knee/leg injuries are dicey, it's possible that the reason he's out is him still not being 100% from that, it was only 5/6 months ago.

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2017/8/...el-bisping-georges-st-pierre-gsp-tuf-mma-news


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's no need for another Interim Title.


But how can we possibly sell a PPV without a title fight headlining? Fans won't purchase them without a gold belt on the line :dana3

One of these days the UFC will muster up the courage to start headlining PPV's without them. My money's on McGregor vs. Diaz III being the catalyst. I know there's been a couple in the past but it's really time they dropped the mantra that every PPV needs to be headlined by one, sometimes that's not always going to be possible because of injuries, suspensions etc. It would save them some bother in the future if they simply just believed in certain stars drawing ability.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You know who would have been perfect to repalce Bobby Knuckels if he was still around????????































Moussasi :mj2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Not terribly disappointing. 

I've been wanting to see this one since 194. Finally get my chance here. 

If Yoel doesn't catch Rockhold with some flying/spinning ninja shit early, Rockhold dismantles him. If he goes for a takedown, Luke's defensive wrestling will leave Yoel on his back.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sad for Whitaker but I love watching Yoel fight. It will be interesting to see how they match up. I think York needs to up the aggression early so the fight doesn't drain him late.


Also, the 185 division wasn't shallow until Bisping refused to defend and the rest of the division cannibalized itself and then Moose left.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

In reality MW was only very briefly stacked. Most of the top guys were coming off suspensions (Yoel) or losses (Weidbum, Rockhold) or hadn't had their marquee wins yet (Moose, Bobby Knuckles) when Bisping won the Title and even when he defended it vs. Hendo.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> In maybe the most personally devastating injury news I've ever heard, Robert Whittaker is out of UFC 221. The type of injury has not been disclosed. Yoel Romero now steps in to fight Luke Rockhold for the interim title, with Whittaker slated to face the winner.
> 
> Wow. Just wow. I've bitched about this card and the amount of money I've spent on the trip before, but the silver lining was that we were getting an awesome main event in Whittaker vs. Rockhold. Now I just have to pray that Rockhold gets past Romero and they can reschedule the fight for Sydney later this year.


Condolences 

Feel it's a bit early in the year to have our hearts ripped out like this, but the whole 'sustained several injuries' report did sound very concerning.


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> In reality MW was only very briefly stacked. Most of the top guys were coming off suspensions (Yoel) or losses (Weidbum, Rockhold) or hadn't had their marquee wins yet (Moose, Bobby Knuckles) when Bisping won the Title and even when he defended it vs. Hendo.


Losses mean a guy isn't talented? What's that logic?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hall vs Belfort cancelled daaam


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

UFC in Moscow Russia, Olimpiyskiy stadium is booked for 14-15 of September.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm down for a Bisping/Belfort double retirement match for London.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> UFC in Moscow Russia, Olimpiyskiy stadium is booked for 14-15 of September.
> 
> *Khabib gif*


He wouldn't make it to the finish lineunk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Where's Uriah?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Where's Uriah?


Had to be transported to Hospital after failing to make weight. Was really really bad apprently.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Condolences
> 
> Feel it's a bit early in the year to have our hearts ripped out like this, but the whole 'sustained several injuries' report did sound very concerning.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about in regards to the Title picture. There was never this group of guys just sitting there waiting on Bisping because most of them at that point didn't deserve a Title shot.

And you're pretty good at twisting words and logic and coming up with you're own completely random thought.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Had to be transported to Hospital after failing to make weight. Was really really bad apprently.


Oh okay. Usually the hospital part comes first. I only saw a bunch of reports saying he "didn't show up" and it was like wtf? 


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm talking about in regards to the Title picture. There was never this group of guys just sitting there waiting on Bisping because most of them at that point didn't deserve a Title shot.
> 
> And you're pretty good at twisting words and logic and coming up with your own completely random thought.


When you talk about a division being stacked or no, it normally refers to the level of talent present rather than who has recently lost. If that's the "random thought" you're talking about, it's entirely on you :shrug


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Bisping trying to catch a nap from Vitor?! It's easy as fuck to talk shit miles away.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Bisping fuck Vitor up in his final fight. 

Eye for an eye :mj


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, not a good 24 hours for fights falling out! I was looking forward to Belfort/Hall. Thought after Hall finally found his killer instinct in that last fight with Jotko, that he was going to spin kick Vitor into retirement, finally.

But yeah, I'd be down for Belfort vs. Bisping II. If Bisping has a good chance of getting KOed his retirement fight, I'm here for it.

So, the Russia card... we doing Ferguson vs. Khabib before Ramadan, and then Conor vs. Khabib after Ramadan?

(Yes, I'm assuming Khabib kills Ferguson.)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Oh okay. Usually the hospital part comes first. I only saw a bunch of reports saying he "didn't show up" and it was like wtf?
> 
> When you talk about a division being stacked or no, it normally refers to the level of talent present rather than who has recently lost. If that's the "random thought" you're talking about, it's entirely on you :shrug


But when people are inferring that Bisping somehow robbed all these fighters of getting their Title shots, the simple fact is there wasn't ever actually that many if any worthy number one contenders.

A stacked division is one with plenty of viable contenders...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The pont is, anyone of those guys (Weidman, Whittaker, Romero, Jacare) would be a far more worthy contender at the time Bisping won the belt than Dan Henderson.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my 2018 MMA prediction is a UFC weight cutting death.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol. Yoel and Jacare were coming off wins when Bisping decided to face a 50 year old man instead.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If Romero doesn't catch him by the second round, he is going to get drowned. Rockhold may not be Olympic wrestling level but his grappling is second to none in MMA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> If Romero doesn't catch him by the second round, he is going to get drowned. Rockhold may not be Olympic wrestling level but his grappling is second to none in MMA


Yoel destroyed Weidman in the 3rd. Romero is scary like that.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Went on Tapology to see what time the fights start tonight, and what was previously a 13 fight card is now 11. Had thought the UFC overbooked. Turns out they're smarter than I am!


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> But when people are inferring that Bisping somehow robbed all these fighters of getting their Title shots, the simple fact is there wasn't ever actually that many if any worthy number one contenders.
> 
> A stacked division is one with plenty of viable contenders...


Huh, I see. 

I think this kind of thing punishes fighters for being active, firstly. Specifically regarding MW, there may have not been a clear cut one guy like Khabib but there were very obviously a few guys that were a cut above the rest. Losing to their peers shouldn't then disqualify them from title opportunities. eg had Rockhold lost to David Branch, I'd see where you were coming from. Indeed, Weidman's losses were to Rockhold, Romero, and Mousasi, who are three absolute murderers who could have won the title themselves on any given night, had that opportunity arose.

To put it into a different, comparable context: Garbrandt just got KOed by Dillashaw, and to some people this means he should go to the back of the line as it were. If you agree with that, you have to point to Cruz and say he's next. But then you've just passed up Garbrandt for a guy he just beat, which isn't entirely fair. 

I guess what I'm trying to show is that losses are an important, but ultimately secondary consideration when deciding who gets a title shot or no. Contendership is about showcasing that you have what it takes to go up against the champion, and you have to do that by going up against top tier fighters. In other words, the division didn't stop being stacked just because the top guys had to duke it out against each other rather than the actual champion. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nice night of fights tonight. Reyes with that killer shot! Didn't know Johnson dropped in weight. Annnnnd he's choked....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You just can't count Darren Elkins out in a fight man!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Johnson is in no mans land now. He was looking good until he wasn't, what does he do now


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

And apparently you can't count on anything past week 1 of BJJ fundamentals from Johnson!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fight again. Not like Elkins is a scrub

Edit - in response of RapShepard


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fucking loving this Matt Hughes tribute


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt Hughes Legend. 




:mj2 
:mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> fucking loving this Matt Hughes tribute


Brings a tear to your eye.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Def saw some holes in Usman's game tonight on the feet, which makes a potential fight with Till super interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thought Usman was done in the first but he held out and took over in a big way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Clark would have won if she pulled her head down in that triangle


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How'd she break her arm? And how did the Clarke corner not realize and shout it to Jessica?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAAAAAMMMN!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*LIL HEATHEN*






My boy Choi is just too easy to hit. :mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good fight, was hoping Choi got it, but got to respect the vet


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That diving punch in the end, jesus christ.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kamaru Usman's post fight speech was so baffling. All he had to do was call out Colby Covington to set up that fight but instead he came across as an obnoxious, arrogant, disrespectful jerk. Someone needs to give him some mic tips pronto.

Michael Johnson might be the epitome of an under achiever. He's got all the tools in the world but for whatever reason seems unable to put together a solid run and reach his potential.

That Reyes vs. Frevola fight was pretty wild.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Usman vs Till is the fight to make IMO. Not really much of a question that Till will absolutely murder Perry. If Usman vs Till got made next, I can't see too many people having a problem with the winner getting a shot at the champ.

Just listening to Rockhold on the MMA Hour here. God, he's such an unlikable douche. :lol Hope Yoel mauls him but as much as I hate to say it, Rockhold is probably the best 185er in the world.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Usman vs Till is the fight to make IMO. Not really much of a question that Till will absolutely murder Perry. If Usman vs Till got made next, I can't see too many people having a problem with the winner getting a shot at the champ.
> 
> Just listening to Rockhold on the MMA Hour here. God, he's such an unlikable douche. :lol Hope Yoel mauls him but as much as I hate to say it, Rockhold is probably the best 185er in the world.


You mean getting the title shot after RDA right


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Paige Van Idiot attempting something like three switch kicks and a superman punch within the first 30 seconds of the fight fpalm. Fucking twat. Clark is not an especially talented or entertaining fighter to watch but she pisses on Paige Van Please Fuck Off from a helicopter in terms of personality.

Usman calling Colby out in a way that makes it a Heel vs. Heel fight. fpalm Yeah because that sells.

Also, Luke Rockhold on the MMA Hour, jaysus christ almighty what a knob.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SHe broke her arm in the first round if I'm not mistaken, which was one of the reasons she kept spamming that jumping switch kick I presume. That being said she still has major Fight IQ problems, no idea why she goes for that hip toss every fight when she isn't all that profecient at it.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> You mean getting the title shot after RDA right


For sure. Woodley vs RDA is pretty intriguing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What about RDA vs Till while Woodley is recovering? And Usman vs Colby to see who gets a shot after the winner of RDA/Till.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I quite like the sound of that as a fan, but it would be a hard sell for RDA to jump another gigantic, undefeated hurdle to get his shot since he's pretty much guaranteed it if he just has patience. Covington vs Till and Usman vs Maia maybe?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> How'd she break her arm? And how did the Clarke corner not realize and shout it to Jessica?


About 20 seconds into round 2 with the spinning backfist. You can hear it crack, but I didn't see her indicate it till the fight was over.

I'd assume the arm shaking stuff she was doing was testing if it was gonna snap or not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome listen


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Danaher is the fucking man. Loved all the MMA JREs so far. Looking forward to giving this one a listen.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

PVZ posted her x-ray showing her broken arm.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

UFC 220 undercard is lowkey dogshit :/ GP Villante vs Francimar Barroso vying for early worst FOTY condender...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not listening to anything Luke says. 

I love the guy inside the cage and I don't want the bull he says out of the cage to change that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> UFC 220 undercard is lowkey dogshit :/ GP Villante vs Francimar Barroso vying for early worst FOTY condender...


Suffice to say I probs won't be tuning in until the Co main event, which could be a record for me for a PPV


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952781077034156033


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll believe a Conor UFC fight in 2018 when it happens. I'm skeptical.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Suffice to say I probs won't be tuning in until the Co main event, which could be a record for me for a PPV


Rob Font v Almeida is fireworks.

Danaher podcast was fucking crazy. He took all of us to school including Rogan; tremendous shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I wanna see Ngannou knock Brock out so bad kada


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Nightrow said:


> I wanna see Ngannou knock Brock out so bad kada


I see Brock beating N'Gannou to be honest. Francis' size might help him negate the offense of most higher level grapplers but I doubt he could stop Brock from putting him on his ass. Brock is probably stronger than him (or at least equally strong) and he has the sense to not try to stand too long with big hitters like Carwin or Hunt.

I think Stipe gets it done on Saturday, but if I'm wrong and N'Gannou looks like an unstoppable world beater, I'd give Brock the best chance of beating him. That being said, I don't think Brock fights again.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Francis acting like he is going to win the title with relative ease on Saturday. WAR Stipe


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dreadful card outside the main events but I am suuuuuupperrr hyped. Sneaky feeling Stipe pulls of a masterclass.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I do agree that this card is 2 fights. But I'm hoping that we get some fire from guys trying to make some noise while it's quiet.

War Francis. Protect Brock's title defense record tie!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Yeah, true. The no-name fights have the sneaky tendency to give you ABSOLUTE FUCKING WARS. It's how I have pretty much all of my midcard faves lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait for this PPV, Hopefully Stipe can knock this big cunt out and solidify his legacy as the greatest heavyweight, The guy deserves it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> Can't wait for this PPV, Hopefully Stipe can knock this big cunt out and solidify his legacy as the greatest heavyweight, The guy deserves it.


Two questions, what makes Francis a "cunt?" And how does Stipe "deserve" to be the greatest heavyweight?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its near impossible to watch this video and think that UFC (or WME) doesn't feed Francis with these movie like lines lol. I'm pretty sure about it to be honest. The machine is behind the man.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Tony vs. Khabib is scheduled for UFC 223 in Brooklyn

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/1/...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> Tony vs. Khabib is scheduled for UFC 213 in Brooklyn


*223

And hopefully Khabib makes it to the finish line.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

are they finally gonna have the balls to strip McGregor?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Apparently. 

I'm not getting excited for this until I see them make contact in the octagon. 

Stick Khabib in bubble wrap.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dana is making it sound like Conor gets stripped and Khabib/Tony is for the real LW title which I'm all for. And then Conor supposedly comes back in September to fight the winner. I think the UFC wants Khabib to win so they can do Conor/Khabib in Russia in September, that event breaks records imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I hope and pray Tony wins it all. There's no bullshit when he's supposed to fight. He'll be there, he'll be healthy, on weight, not injured or fall out. With Conor, he's a coked out diva who attacks random referees and thinks he's too big to fight. With Khabib he may not make it due to weight, killing his liver or injury. Hell maybe all of the above.

With Tony there's 0 bullshit with him and as a fan I want that.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Khabib mauls Tony and Cony.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Two questions, what makes Francis a "cunt?" And how does Stipe "deserve" to be the greatest heavyweight?


Just because of the the stupid comments he's come out with lately, He knows the company are getting behind him and he thinks he's already beaten Miocic it seems obvious to me. 

And it's about opinions, If stipe can beat Nganou then that's the most title defences in the heavyweight division, If you look at the guys he's beaten during this reign as well Werdum, JDS, Overeem and if he comes away with the win over Francis then I think he does deserve to go down as the greatest heavyweight or certainly one of them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> Just because of the the stupid comments he's come out with lately, He knows the company are getting behind him and he thinks he's already beaten Miocic it seems obvious to me.
> 
> And it's about opinions, If stipe can beat Nganou then that's the most title defences in the heavyweight division, If you look at the guys he's beaten during this reign as well Werdum, JDS, Overeem and if he comes away with the win over Francis then I think he does deserve to go down as the greatest heavyweight or certainly one of them.


I think a lot of fans take things said in press material to heart and get themselves wrapped up in the wrong drama. Nothing Francis has said or done has been cuntish. What's with fans that hate fighters who enhance their profile in interviews?

"Waaah, Francis said he'll win his fight and is confident in his abilities, waaaah!"

Seriously where does that shit come from? It happened to Joanna when she lost. There was nothing different about Joanna in 2017 that wasn't there before. Why did people suddenly turn on her? Same here with Francis. Nothing about him is different why do some people suddenly hate the guy?

It'd be different if we were talking about Jones or Conor. Both those guys have become monsters over the years. The Jones of 2011-13 is a far cry from who he is now. Same with Conor, he's not the 2014 Conor, he's a coked out madman. Until something drastic changes with Francis outside of the cage, I refuse to say he's anything less than a great fighter and humble guy.

And as far as heavyweight GOAT, it's Fedor. That may never change either. Not Cain, Brock, JDS or Werdum can touch his level of excellence. Now if we're strictly talking UFC Heavyweight GOAT, then yeah, Stipe is in the mix if he wins on Saturday. But as a whole, it's Fedor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

These two guys were just always meant to fight for the UNDISPUTED Best Lightweight in the world. 


First time they made the fight, it wasn't even a main or co comain.
Second time was a main event of a fox card, no title.
Third time was for the interim.

Now it's for the undisputed (Fucking hopefully).




Please MMA Gods


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Stipe on Embedded still doing that thing where he hangs up on his wife mid sentence and then laughs like a 10 year old. :lol

Might just be tied with Wonderboy as the most likable man in the UFC.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/1/...s-polygraph-ted-bundy-passed-a-polygraph-test 

:duck :duck :duck

DC GOAT


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao And he's spot on, don;t know what Jon passing a bullshit polygraph test proves


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rose/Joanna 2 in the works for 223.

Joanna Champion all day. No way lightning strikes twice.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953799938886066176
:mj4:mj4:mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bellator's main card is awesoem and this weekend as well


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Are the Bellator and UFC main cards expected to start at the same time?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953996124557381633




So disrespectful to both Tony and Khabib. Fucking strip Conor already.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Are the Bellator and UFC main cards expected to start at the same time?


I thought Bellator cards were on Fridays?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Not this time. They're going head to head with the UFC. 

Tony defending an interim title is such bullshit....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jules said:


> Not this time. They're going head to head with the UFC.
> 
> Tony defending an interim title is such bullshit....


Well that sucks. Bellator doesn't show replays.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Conor continues to refuse to fight and makes Dana look like the schmuck he is.

I wish they had the guts to strip him. 
They have everything to gain. Taking the title off of Conor means taking power away from him. Instead they gave him MORE power because in their mind the winner of Tony/Khabib has to face Conor.... unless Conor pulls another power play. 
Conor has a vice grip around the UFC's balls like never before.

I honestly don't think Conor ever even fights Tony or Khabib. He will get brutalized and he knows it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well that sucks. Bellator doesn't show replays.


DVR and avoid social media. Or have one on the tv other on the laptop


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Dandy said:


> I honestly don't think Conor ever even fights Tony or Khabib. *He will get brutalized* and he knows it.


I think all three are capable of brutalizing each other. If any of them fought each other ten times in a row it would be five each, or 6-4 etc. They all have what it takes to beat each other.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> I hope Conor continues to refuse to fight and makes Dana look like the schmuck he is.
> 
> I wish they had the guts to strip him.
> They have everything to gain. Taking the title off of Conor means taking power away from him. Instead they gave him MORE power because in their mind the winner of Tony/Khabib has to face Conor.... unless Conor pulls another power play.
> ...


I see Ferguson vs Conor being hugely in Conor's favorite. Ferguson is a very hittable and slow starter. I can see Conor doing enough damage early to finish him. I wouldn't pick Tony in that fight. 

With Khabib I assume that comes down to what can Conor do before it goes to the ground. But I'd pick Khabib. 

I think it's a nice triangle there. I see Tony Khabib, Khabib> Conor, Conor > Tony.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JINGLE THUG said:


> I think all three are capable of brutalizing each other. If any of them fought each other ten times in a row it would be five each, or 6-4 etc. They all have what it takes to beat each other.


eh I don't think Conor has that hunger that Tony and Khabib have IMO they both would have their way with Conor.

I hope we find out one day. I would love for Conor to remind me how good he is in the year 2018.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't want the immediate rematch, but hopefully Rose wins again and JJ moves up. Like to see her go on a run at 125


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

El Dandy said:


> eh I don't think Conor has that hunger that Tony and Khabib have IMO they both would have their way with Conor.
> 
> I hope we find out one day. I would love for Conor to remind me how good he is in the year 2018.


I see Conor beating Tony more times than not to be honest. I'm a big TF fan but I think his stand-up is a little overrated. Not to mention he's more than willing to take a shot to land one, which is a dangerous game to play with McGregor.

Khabib vs Conor is the huge fight to make in 2018 though IMO. Very easy to see the path to victory for Khabib but also not at all difficult to imagine Conor KOing him. I'm hanging my hat on a September fight between the two in Russia. Unless Tony wins and fucks up that plan.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It goes 

Khabib
Tony
Conor 

in that order IMO


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Wait, Blackbeard has been banned? Why does it have moron under his name? LOL.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


>


Man Almeida had a real fall from grace

It would be funny if Volkan had a RNC weakness just like Rumble


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Man Almeida had a real fall from grace
> 
> It would be funny if Volkan had a RNC weakness just like Rumble


He fought two monsters in Gabrandt and Rivera, hes young and has a lot to improve.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> He fought two monsters in Gabrandt and Rivera, hes young and has a lot to improve.


Not bad loses, but they definitely reeled way back on promoting him. He definitely isn't get the Sage "hey everybody loses" treatment. That's one bad thing they do. They let up quick on certain folk on a rough patch


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Seneca said:


> It goes
> 
> Khabib
> Tony
> ...


yup that's exactly how I see it. 

Forget about the "if they fight 10 times etc etc etc" idea and just keep to what's real of the 1 fight it is going to be.
If Conor fights this year, it's widely accepted that it will be against either Khabib or Tony. With nearly 2-years of ring rust for him, it's gonna be ugly (esp if it's Khabib he will take what he wants from Conor)

I'll gladly change my mind on Conor if he shows something, but for too long he's been playing the role of part-time carnie and part-time stay-at-home dad instead of being a fighting champion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Not bad loses, but they definitely reeled way back on promoting him. He definitely isn't get the Sage "hey everybody loses" treatment. That's one bad thing they do. They let up quick on certain folk on a rough patch


He was never getting promoted as much as Sage was anyway,


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Only caught the end of that 223 presser but seemed like a lot of fun.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dana acting like a guy who's too scared to tell his girlfriend he's breaking up with her. Hoyl shit that was bizzare. 


















In other news........



































:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Only caught the end of that 223 presser but seemed like a lot of fun.


It was mostly folk asking "so is Conor stripped", "why won't you say he's stripped", "hey Tony is Conor stripped"

Max was a bright spot talked some shit, but not that grating "hope you get dropped" shit.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> I see Ferguson vs Conor being hugely in Conor's favorite. Ferguson is a very hittable and slow starter. I can see Conor doing enough damage early to finish him. I wouldn't pick Tony in that fight.
> 
> With Khabib I assume that comes down to what can Conor do before it goes to the ground. But I'd pick Khabib.
> 
> I think it's a nice triangle there. I see Tony Khabib, Khabib> Conor, Conor > Tony.


So why Conor turned down the fight with Tony ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> So why Conor turned down the fight with Tony ?


I think the narrative he's afraid to fight either is silly as hell. I believe him when he says he's sitting until he gets what he feels he's owed. If he was afraid to lose he doesn't talk all that shit to Aldo, he doesn't ask for that Nate rematch, he doesn't challenge Floyd at his game. I think he truly feels he deserves a piece of the pie. He's in a place where unlike other fighters he's not hurting for money. With how horrible of a year actual UFC events did last year, eventually they'll crack and either give him a piece or give him a massive purse.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I think the narrative he's afraid to fight either is silly as hell. I believe him when he says he's sitting until he gets what he feels he's owed. If he was afraid to lose he doesn't talk all that shit to Aldo, he doesn't ask for that Nate rematch, he doesn't challenge Floyd at his game. I think he truly feels he deserves a piece of the pie. He's in a place where unlike other fighters he's not hurting for money. With how horrible of a year actual UFC events did last year, eventually they'll crack and either give him a piece or give him a massive purse.


Lol what the fuck has those things got to do with Fighting to unify the 155 belt. He had absolutely nothing to lose against Floyd and of course hes gonna talk shit to Aldo. 


Im not saying hes scared of Tony or Khabib as a man and a fighter, but he is stalling the division and doesn't mean he didn't turn down the fight with what they offered him.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone sincerely doubt that Joanna is going to absolutely pulverize Rose in this rematch? I can't see this being even remotely close.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Does anyone sincerely doubt that Joanna is going to absolutely pulverize Rose in this rematch? I can't see this being even remotely close.


Unless you completely missed the first fight, I wouldn't be so confident, and history has shown that immediate rematcehs usually don't go well for the loser the second time round. 





We'll just have to see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lol what the fuck has those things got to do with Fighting to unify the 155 belt. He had absolutely nothing to lose against Floyd and of course hes gonna talk shit to Aldo.
> 
> 
> Im not saying hes scared of Tony or Khabib as a man and a fighter, but he is stalling the division and doesn't mean he didn't turn down the fight with what they offered him.


What I'm saying is, he has yet to shown to be afraid of fighting someone as the person I replied to is implying. I'm not doubting he turned down the fight. But I'm betting it was because of the money offered, not because he's afraid. Similar to how Ferguson turned down a Michael Johnson rematch on 209, not because he was afraid but because the purse wasn't right.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

if Conor doesn't want to have his fortitude questioned, then he shouldn't take nearly 2-years between fights as an active guy

:draper2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> if Conor doesn't want to have his fortitude questioned, then he shouldn't take nearly 2-years between fights as an active guy
> 
> :draper2


Nonsense people only question because McGregor isn't particularly liked with hardcore fans. Nobody thinks Nate is afraid to lose just because he isn't fighting in the mean time before the eventual Conor trilogy fight. Unlike other fighters he had a ridiculous money fight with Mayweather on the table, now he's holding out for more money. It's very easy to understand why he's doing what he's doing on his end. It certainly has held up the division, but saying he's scared just sounds like McGregor dislike.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

El Dandy said:


> if Conor doesn't want to have his fortitude questioned, then he shouldn't take nearly 2-years between fights as an active guy
> 
> :draper2


Are you willing to offer the same criticism of Khabib?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Are you willing to offer the same criticism of Khabib?


I'll offer that same criticism when Khabib holds a division hostage for 2-years 

Reminder that Conor did this all AS CHAMPION. Inexcusable. He's lucky he has Dana in his pocket, otherwise Conor would have the indignity of being a double weight champion who was stripped of both titles without even making a single defense.

If and when Khabib wins the title, the bar has been set for him. He'll look like a real fighting champion so long as he can defend the belt once in 2-years.

:mj


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

El Dandy said:


> I'll offer that same criticism when Khabib holds a division hostage for 2-years
> 
> Reminder that Conor did this all AS CHAMPION. Inexcusable. He's lucky he has Dana in his pocket, otherwise Conor would have the indignity of being a double weight champion who was stripped of both titles without even making a single defense.
> 
> ...


Firstly, it hasn't been 2 years. It's been 15 months. You're rounding up pretty generously there.

I'd have liked to have seen a title defense by now too but let's not pretend McGregor was sitting on his hole twiddling his thumbs this whole time. He took part in the most watched fight in history in an endeavor that the world wanted to see which made everyone involved a lot of money.

I don't really see any reason to expect Khabib to be any more consistent with gold around his waist. I doubt the possibility of losing the gold while banged up would be a motivation for him to grit the teeth and fight through an injury. I get that you're saying that McGregor has actually held up the division while Khabib holding it up is just a prediction, but you've got to admit, it's a hypothesis with a lot of existing data behind it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Does anyone sincerely doubt that Joanna is going to absolutely pulverize Rose in this rematch? I can't see this being even remotely close.


Just like last time, eh? :lol 

I'm not really surprised by Dana dodging that question like Silva vs. Griffin. They were never going to strip that guy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Firstly, it hasn't been 2 years. It's been 15 months. You're rounding up pretty generously there.


....I'm using the *hopeful* projected September fight that has been floated out there.
That's, what? 22 months? 
That's not a crazy round up, that's a fair round-up 



> I'd have liked to have seen a title defense by now too but let's not pretend McGregor was sitting on his hole twiddling his thumbs this whole time. He took part in the most watched fight in history in an endeavor that the world wanted to see which made everyone involved a lot of money.
> 
> I don't really see any reason to expect Khabib to be any more consistent with gold around his waist. I doubt the possibility of losing the gold while banged up would be a motivation for him to grit the teeth and fight through an injury. I get that you're saying that McGregor has actually held up the division while Khabib holding it up is just a prediction, but you've got to admit, it's a hypothesis with a lot of existing data behind it.


Listen, I like Conor because he's entertainment as fuck; what I don't like is that he hasn't been fighting and hasn't been defending his title and has made no effort to even really want to defend his title iirc.

We have the best LW in the world challenging the 2nd best LW in the world for the Interim LW title? It makes a mockery of the entire thing.
I know, Dana said "the winner of this fight will be THE champion" but that means nothing until the actual LW title is stripped or vacated (which could still happen; likely not tho).

I've never said he sucks. I've said Khabib and Tony would wreck him, and I 100% stand by that mainly because of Conor having 2-years ring rust. 

I know it's not like he's been sitting on his sofa eating McDonalds, but there is no substitute for the real thing. Now consider he will be put in there with an absolute killer as his first fight back? Good luck, lad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rose vs Joanna rematch I'm not for. I hate the idea of immediate rematches in contests with a clear winner. Plus it feels like terrible matchmaking. If she loses does she stay at 115 if she goes up to 125 she has no momentum.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

She should move up. 

She's wrecking herself trying to get down to 115. The girl has been dropped 4 times in her last 4 fights.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> I think the narrative he's afraid to fight either is silly as hell. I believe him when he says he's sitting until he gets what he feels he's owed. If he was afraid to lose he doesn't talk all that shit to Aldo, he doesn't ask for that Nate rematch, he doesn't challenge Floyd at his game. I think he truly feels he deserves a piece of the pie. He's in a place where unlike other fighters he's not hurting for money. With how horrible of a year actual UFC events did last year, eventually they'll crack and either give him a piece or give him a massive purse.


I don't like Floyd outside the ring but he cleaned up all everyone De la Hoya, Cotto, Pacquio, Mosley, Marquez, Canelo..... 


Conor running from Ferguson is hilarious and sad at the same time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> I don't like Floyd outside the ring but he cleaned up all everyone De la Hoya, Cotto, Pacquio, Mosley, Marquez, Canelo.....
> 
> 
> Conor running from Ferguson is hilarious and sad at the same time


Floyd also made millions on millions for each fight because he was a draw, Conor wants similar treatment. I mean is Ferguson running from Michael Johnson or did he want the money he felt he was owed?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Floyd also make millions on millions for each fight because he was a draw, Conor wants similar treatment. I mean is Ferguson running from Michael Johnson or did he want the money he felt he was owed?


Yea its not like he was LITERALLY one day away from fighting a guy 20 times more dangerous than Michael Johnson. It was a mssive risk with virtually no reward, they offered him less money too lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Yea its not like he was LITERALLY one day away from fighting a guy 20 times more dangerous than Michael Johnson. It was a mssive risk with virtually no reward, they offered him less money too lol


Tony turned down a fight against a fighter he already loss to. If we use the same "if you don't accept a fight you're scared" logic applied to Conor then clearly Tony was scared.

In reality Tony didn't take the fight because he felt he wasn't getting the money he deserved to take the fight. No different than Conor not fighting in MMA because he feels he's not getting the money he deserves.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Your ignoring the giant fact that Tony was supposed to fight KHABIB and he pulls out one day before the event and they give him Michael Johnson for less money. Not the exact same as the Conor situation 




I agree with your second part though


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If you paid McGregor what he thinks he's worth, he'd probably fight a tiger. He's not ducking anyone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Your ignoring the giant fact that Tony was supposed to fight KHABIB and he pulls out one day before the event and they give him Michael Johnson for less money. Not the exact same as the Conor situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point isn't really about Tony it's just throwing a recent scenario of a fighter sitting for money. Tony was used because it was implied Conor was running for him. Stipe's hiatus for a chunk of last year or the Diaz brothers last few years in general also fit the mold of sitting out for more money. That's all I don't think Tony should've took the fight on Jon Jones principal alone, but the fact they tried to pay him less is bull shit. But that's another story lol.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ferguson cleaned almost all the LW Division... Do you really think he'a afraid to give a rematch to Michael Johnson? 

But i agree Tony deserves some solid money at his point of his career


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomorrow's card... doing the predictions, I realised it's not really as loaded as I thought it was. Top two fights, blockbusters obviously, then it drops down. It'll be good to see Thomas Almeida return to form, hopefully, and I'm excited to see Alhassan vs. Homasi rematch after that controversial finish to their slugfest, but then the rest of the prelims are filled with mostly DWTNCS guys. 

Doesn't mean the action won't be good, but I'll reiterate my stance from when I've been talking about UFC 221- PPVs should have bigger name/ranked fighters, and a couple scattered in the prelims too. I'll do you one better- this might seem a little demanding/entitled but I actually believe it'd be a great move to help set PPVs apart and keep them special- every fight on a PPV main card should have at least one top #15 ranked fighter. Obviously, it'd be a bit difficult to do accounting for injuries and what not, but if they strived for that as an unofficial PPV policy, you'd have a lot less complaints about weaker/top heavy UFC PPV cards- at least from me. :laugh:

Because I'm a little bored/over-tired- it's after midnight here and I'm wide awake, which is super unusual for me, I'm going to indulge in a little fantasy booking (if you're not keen on reading this, scroll down a bit to get to my UFC 220 predictions). I'm going instill the aforementioned rule- at least one top 15 fighter on every fight on PPV. In addition, I will have two fights with top 15 fighters on the prelims. Re-booking both UFC 220 and 221 with these rules in mind! Will try and work it using the same divisions and some of the same fighters, won't go completely ridiculous with this fantasy matchmaking thing.

*UFC 220*

Stipe Miocic (c) vs. Francis Ngannou (#1)
Daniel Cormier (c) vs. Volkan Oezdemir (#2)
Dennis Bermudez (#11) vs. Andre Fili
Gian Villante (#15) vs. Francimar Barroso
Thomas Almeida (#10) vs. Rob Font (#14)

**REAX-* not bad so far, all I had to do was shift the Bermudez fight from FOX in a couple of weeks. Kattar vs. Burgos didn't scream, "3rd from the top of a PPV" to me, would probably give them the FOX platform given Burgos' early UFC success. Pleasantly surprised that Villante at least fit my criteria already, squeezing in at #15. Now for the prelims, which I'm expecting much more of an overhaul. PPV undercards need a few more names IMO.*

*UFC 220 FS1 Prelims*

Yair Rodriguez (#10) vs. Mirsad Bektic (#15)
Abdul Razak Alhassan vs. Sabah Homasi
Dustin Ortiz (#10) vs. Alexandre Pantoja (#11)
Alex Caceres vs. Dan Ige

*Brandon Davis vs. Kyle Bochniak, Bochniak off a loss and Davis off a decision win on DWTNCS... not an appropriate top prelim heading into a PPV. So we plug Yair Rodriguez in, who's been a missing person since his May loss to Edgar. We want to see what he has at the top level, but not feed him to the absolute elite yet, so we have Bektic. Homasi and Alhassan deserve their PPV prelim scrap based on their awesome UFC 218 effort, Ortiz and Panjola are ranked flyweights. As for Dan Ige, he scored a finish on DWTNCS, so that earns him good will for an early prelim spot, but we want a more recognisable name to face him and kick off the almost PPV festivities, so we open up on FS1 with Ige against the popular but inconsistent Alex Caceres, who also has an exciting fight style. Julio Arce can take a booking on FOX against a #20-#25 level opponent. If UFC thought enough of them to put them on a PPV prelim, they can get stiffer tests coming off the show than a usual debuting fighter. Either you get fresh blood that rises to the big occasion, or you establish that UFC, especially the big PPV cards, are for the best of the best. That's how I feel it should be, anyway.*

*UFC 220 Fight Pass Prelims*

Felipe Arantes vs. Enrique Barzola
Islam Makhachev vs. Gleison Tibau

*Matt Bessette, even as a late replacement, shouldn't be on a PPV card. He lost his DWTMCS fight and it was only overturned because of a silly rule about using IVs. He was KOed early in the first. Arantes has UFC experience under his belt, last losing to Josh Emmett, but we've seen how good he is, and Arantes has a Performance of the Night bonus to his name. Again, it's about keeping PPV and PPV prelims as the pinnacle of where to get in the UFC. Unless it's a very exceptional circumstances, no debuting fighter should be on a PPV card or prelims (big finishes on DWTNCS count). Ideally, only fighters coming off a win, too. If they're not, they need UFC experience and a signature win somewhere. Tibau, despite coming off a loss and suspension,
has a name, and Makhachev deserves his spot too*

This rambling chunk of text has been brought to you by over-tired hyperactivity, and a simple desire for UFC PPV shows to be the pinnacle of UFC talent. Winning fighters only, and/or fighters that have made a name for themselves in the UFC in some fashion before. Save more of the up and comers, people down on the luck, debuting rookies etc for the FOX/FS1/Fight Pass shows.

Was gonna do UFC 221, but I'll save that for later, got way more into that than I expected. Do you guys agree with my philosophy that PPVs should have ranked fighters or known names, though? Or is it okay to have top fights and chuck whoever else in to fill the card up.

I will admit too, that after examining the official UFC rankings, the actual UFC 220 card does have a couple of ranked fighters slipping in by the skin of their teeth (looking at you, Gian Villante and Rob Font). So yeah, here's my predictions, finally:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to like Conor, But all these tweets about his money and asking the UFC and other fighters to beg him to come back has completely turned me against him. He needs to just fuck off and retire or just defend his belt. It's absolutely ridiculous how he's won 4 world titles during his career and not defended any of them once, His fans can defend him all they want but that's not the mark of a true champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Ferguson cleaned almost all the LW Division... Do you really think he'a afraid to give a rematch to Michael Johnson?
> 
> But i agree Tony deserves some solid money at his point of his career


Of course he's not afraid, but thats the point. Neither is Conor. This idea that fight fans love to throw around that so many fighters are pussies and are terrified of fighting is absurd. But if people are going to accuse one fighter of being scared for not fighting/turning down fights then you have to apply that same logic across the board. 

The issue is always money and opportunity. You dont fight for peanuts, and you dont fight every bum that the UFC sends you a fight contract for. Pro Athletes have a very short window to make money, and the UFC hideously underpays their fighters compared to other sports. Conor knows hes bigger than the UFC now, he knows he badly the UFC need him. He knows he can make bank again when the UFC are desperate enough and play by more of his terms. Why should Conor fight Tony or Kahabib for chump change when he can instead live off the money he made with Floyd and wait for the UFC's offer to keep going up.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going to watch the Bellator card through to Lima/McDonald, then switch over to the UFC and watch the two title fights there. Do not care about Sonnen/Rampage.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just stream both at the same time. :dana


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

nothing else on the UFC main card is worth my time tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gotta love corporate double speak. REAL vs Undisputed. There is a difference. And he refuses to answer a straightforward YES or NO question.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not really taking an in-depth analytical approach to picking these title fights. Striker vs world class grappler (in DC's case Olympic wrestling to the level of dumping fellow Olympian Hendo on his head) is a story we have seen played out many, many times. Recently, we have seen some shifts to the striker taking it, but those wrestlers are not DC's calliber or with DC's all-time motor to get inside and get the job done. 

I know DC isn't getting younger and we do not know how he responds coming off getting his head kicked into next week, but I am still safely picking DC to do what DC has done to almost everybody: serve the takedowns early and often with a side of ground and pound for a win.

Not picking against Francis. My head says that Stipe has more options to win and Ngannu is going to have to deal with serious heavyweight mobility and underrated power, but I just have a feeling Ngannou is putting guys to sleep. That said, we do not know what Francis' chin is like.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BOOOOM Islam Mackhev!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If anyone's got a stream link go ahead and pm it to me please, thank you


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Out goes Tibau, he was sleeping.

I think UFC releases him after that. But he's had nearly 30 fights in the UFC which is very impressive, since like 2006.

The failed drug test won't help him though, I think he gets cut.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954874031446151168


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

man is it ever weird seeing Jimmy Smith on the desk.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not a fan of the reffing (multiple illegal knees) or the decision there. Tough outing for Pantoja.

Edit: last time these two went it was quite a scrap and test of heart with an extremely funky finish. should be a good one here


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Is it possible to stream the UFC220 ppv ? If it's possible, can anyone PM me a stream link ?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

NOW THAT'S CLOSURE !


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pico's body shot. My word!

Going to work out perfectly timing wise, Lima/Rory is going to be over before the two UFC title fights start.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That Pico body shot was beautiful.

And as much as I like Rory, he's far too content to just be ultra conservative. He's ultra talented but is happy to just cuddle his way to a win. He can brawl with the best of them though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rory is such a bore.

DC is the man so long as Jones is out.

CHAEL!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ngannou with that Bane esque-frame is tired as hell, but we have learned this man has a chin. Scary stuff. When Francis isn't green anymore, this man will be even more of a nightmare. This muscle mass taking up the oxygen, this man is GASSED


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

CHAEL :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow this is a snooze


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

After that we can say Stipe is far from the GOAT level.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I would like to see Dana's face right now.. next time dont put the greatest HW of all time as underdog  Thank yall who understimated him, i made some solid money tonight.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Why is that? He beat the guy everyone thought was gonna murder him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those first 2 rounds were amazing :banderas

Stipe planned well and executed brilliantly. I'm surprised by the result as I thought Ngannou's power would be too much.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Francis lost? Guess the hype is over and he's gonna be irrelevant after tonight.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> After that we can say Stipe is far from the GOAT level.


What a ridiculous statement. 

WAR FUCKING STIPE!!!

Such a badass. Utter dominance and derailed the biggest hype train UFC has seen in years. Thought Stipe might have finished him but regardless, he soundly beat a monster and showed a great chin in doing it.

N'Gannou is so early into his MMA career so I can definitely see him getting another crack at some point but obviously needs to round out his game and maybe lose some mass.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And this Ngannou is the latest guy to called out Brock Lesnar.

:ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954956624002801664


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> What a ridiculous statement.
> 
> WAR FUCKING STIPE!!!
> 
> ...


Definitely at least needs better TD defense and some basic ground transitions instead of the Chuck Liddell explode up in any position. On the bright side for him, guy has one hell of a chin (Stipe is no joke in bringing the thunder in his hands either). 

The TD defense comes a little later for guys, so assuming Ngannou's game-changing power keeps him a contender for some years while he grows, this man is going to be an even scarier fighter if he has the hunger to be great and not the Bob Sapp cash and dash approach. 

Of course, it is possible Francis is the UFC's equivalent of Bob Sapp. We shall see.

Edit: props to Stipe though quite a game plan and weathered some enormous shots. That man's heart is unreal in the Octagon.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WAR SONNEN, THE MIDDLEWEIGHT-HEAVYWEIGHT GOAT

What's hilarious is if Mir's gas-tank is anything like what I remember, we could very well see a Sonnen/Bader finale :mj4


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> What a ridiculous statement.


Excuse the hell out of me for zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz

........

ZzzZzzzzzzzZZZZ

*PHWAH*

.....sorry. Had a Holly/GDR flashback.

Damn what a shitty end to a card. Why should I be impressed by a hold and hug performance? Francis had no steam left after round 1. Stipe was content to do nothing with total position. That fight was an embarrassment for everyone involved. That performance from Stipe is how you LOSE fans and viewers. Francis couldn't defend himself, all Stipe had to do was put pressure on him while he was turtled up and Herb would have called it. It was a shit performance that yielded a shit fight. End of.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Excuse the hell out of me for zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



You should be impressed by the way Stipe completely mitigated Francis power and made him look like a tree stump for 25 minutes. You was saying on here a couple of days ago that Francis is a great fighter :lmao. Stipe just completely dealt with him. Francis couldn't defend himself because Stipe exposed him as the big punching one trick pony that he is. You really do post some utter drivel sometimes


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> You should be impressed by the way Stipe completely mitigated Francis power and made him look like a tree stump for 25 minutes. You was saying on here a couple of days ago that Francis is a great fighter. Stipe just completely dealt with him. Francis couldn't defend himself because Stipe exposed him as the big punching one trick pony that he is. You really do post some utter drivel sometimes


My frustration doesn't come from Francis. It comes from a lack of effort by the champion. It's the same problem I had with GSP. If you've got your opponent at such a drastic disadvantage, USE IT! Stipe did nothing when Francis was turtled up. He JUST LEANED ON HIS SIDE. All he had to do was tee off. A shit fight is a shit fight. Period.

And just because I don't have the same "pat on the back" outlook you have doesn't make my opinion of a fight any lesser than yours.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Excuse the hell out of me for zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


He literally stopped the hardest hitting HW from knocking him out cold. Even in the 4th the clearly gassed N'Gannou landed a shot that stunned Stipe. Stipe fought the perfect fight. He just beat goliath like damn, how are you not impressed? 

And since when did losing viewers matter in the GOAT conversation? At the end of it all Stipe beat N'Gannou, beat Overeem, beat Werdum, beat JDS and broke the record for most defences. Not saying he's the GOAT but I laugh at your ridiculous statement. Were you one of the guys that finds Khabib boring too?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I would just ignore DX-Superkick's posts guys.... he's having another episode.


















That first round of the main event, was one of the tensest rounds I ever sat through with me and my friend holy shit. Every exchange. STIOPIC IS FUCKING HW GOAT IMO.



Also big congrats to Cormier, fucking so happy for the guy after what Scumbag Jones has put him through going all the way back to UFC 200. 




Congrats to Rory too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rory is such a bore.
> 
> DC is the man so long as Jones is out.
> 
> CHAEL!





DX-Superkick said:


> Wow this is a snooze





DX-Superkick said:


> Excuse the hell out of me for zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


The MMA community on here is dreadful and garbage posts and posters are the norm... but you consistently set the bar for awfulness.




Claims Rory is a bore but then popped for Chael :duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stipe absolute king for taking the belt off Dana and making his coach put it around his waist. 

Amazing composure esp in that first round and afterwards.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow, I'm good at predicting fights. Maybe I should sell my predictions to a larger audience and get sponsors from betting sites.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Between the Chael, Rory and Stipe fights I'm reminded why I'm not hugely into MMA anymore. Wrestling in MMA just bores the hell out of me, Chael was the worst, he didn't even want to fight he was content to just hold Rampage so he couldn't get hit and was terrified when there was any separation between them.

I don't understand the arrogance from some on here that you have to worship a wrestling heavy style. I c'mon you goofs everyone's entertained by different things, what entertains you bores some people to tears and vice versa.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Might be unpleasant to hear but there's more than a little bit of truth to what *DX-Superkick* is saying. Warrior's code - you don't play with your food. Only difference is he's not a dick and wasn't doing it intentionally, otherwise there is zero difference between that and Kamaru Usman's "30%" boast. He was a sneeze away from finishing N'Gannou, and he really ought to have. 




PrettyLush said:


> Wow, I'm good at predicting fights. Maybe I should sell my predictions to a larger audience and get sponsors from betting sites.


Track your predictions on tapology.com and post them here!


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Between the Chael, Rory and Stipe fights I'm reminded why I'm not hugely into MMA anymore. Wrestling in MMA just bores the hell out of me, Chael was the worst, he didn't even want to fight he was content to just hold Rampage so he couldn't get hit and was terrified when there was any separation between them.
> 
> I don't understand the arrogance from some on here that you have to worship a wrestling heavy style. I c'mon you goofs everyone's entertained by different things, what entertains you bores some people to tears and vice versa.


In the sense that grappling beats striking, so if you're trying to be entertained by the sport, you ought to find a way to appreciate its most effective component.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty clear the UFC wanted Ngannou to highlight reel Stipe after all the hype they've been giving the guy. He was supposed to be their next big star, then he loses in one sided but boring fashion. This is what happens when you cant predetermine shit. Not the best result for them.

Sucks that Stipe was slept on so much leading up to this. Underdog even though he was the champ and had the better resume. He might not have fought pretty just now but its another big win on his record regardless. The only thing stopping him from making a case for being GOAT HW at this point is that there arent really enough top guys left in the division for him to beat.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I didn't think Stipe would lose :armfold

he along with Cormier and Villante won me 200 bucks :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Might be unpleasant to hear but there's more than a little bit of truth to what *DX-Superkick* is saying. Warrior's code - you don't play with your food. Only difference is he's not a dick and wasn't doing it intentionally, otherwise there is zero difference between that and Kamaru Usman's "30%" boast. He was a sneeze away from finishing N'Gannou, and he really ought to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep there were def moments where Stipe could have gone for the finish, and he clearly thought about it a few times too. However, it's quite different from The Usman fight in that it was far more risky to potentially mess up the finish and let Francis back up and risk getting knocked out with one punch. Secondly there's jsut a difference between a championship fight and a regular fight IMO. You are more risk averse and you do what you can to hold that belt. Don't forget the fact that he was one fight away from breaking that historic HW title defence record. 




DX-Superkick biggest problem is just that he types and responds to people like a fucking 8 year old. There's also no consistency whatsoever, contradicts himself every other post


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rampage is fucking sad man, he needs to retire. He has no desire to fight MMA, fir a guy with formerly good wrestling it's sad.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

People love to ride hype trains and neglect more established guys like Stipe. I can't stand how every fighter after a few wins have to be the greatest fighter in the making.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Told man Stipe is the real deal & not to be slept on


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's a difference between GSP not wanting to take risks in order to win a fight and Stipe not wanting to take risks against a man who is the nearest you're getting to being literally decapitated with a punch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure the Warriors of WF would have definitely put away Ngannou in the 3rd. Maybe samizayn could have hit him with a DX Superkick outta nowhere to seal the KO. Fucking hell.

But fuck the UFC - It's all about the hottest commodity in the sport today. Still undefeated, soon to be Heavyweight Champion of the world, basically clean Chael Sonnen. Another one for the bad guy :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i was bragging than Francis was going to send him to sleep in the first... i eat my humble pie. 

Perfect game plan from Stipe. Cardio is a bicth.. but props to the champion also Ngannou will bounce back if he learns after this fight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Might be unpleasant to hear but there's more than a little bit of truth to what *DX-Superkick* is saying. Warrior's code - you don't play with your food. Only difference is he's not a dick and wasn't doing it intentionally, otherwise there is zero difference between that and Kamaru Usman's "30%" boast. He was a sneeze away from finishing N'Gannou, and he really ought to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but there's about a million other things I could watch or do with my time as opposed to trying to enjoy the usually dull wrestling aspect of MMA. Those three fights annoy me because one guys trying to fight while the other one is more content to cuddle their way to a win.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

So.. Cain vs Stipe next? because I'm not sure about DC.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

just watched the fight. Francis got exposed. Stipe is the man. before this fight I thought Lesnar would have no chance against Francis but that has changed now. Lesnar could easily take him down, keep him there and just pound on him. Lesnar also doesnt get tired easily and Francis looked like he was done already in the second round.



PrettyLush said:


> So.. Cain vs Stipe next? because I'm not sure about DC.


I hope not. fuck him. his last fight was almost 2 years ago. where the fuck is he?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

He was at the Performance Institute last week. I'm not sure about him making a comeback either but, who else is there? I blame Dana for blowing up his deal with Fedor. Stipe vs Fedor would be amazing.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Fedor is done. it would have been amazing 10 years ago but not now. there isnt much choice but I would give Werdum another shot. he won his last 2 fights. then maybe Hunt if he wins his upcoming fight. Cain vs Stipe would be cool but right now I dont wanna see it just because I dont feel like Cain deserves a shot. he rarely fights.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Thought Cain was injured again or something :shrug


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So who won the Saturday Night War, UFC 220 or Bellator 192? PPV quality wise, not ratings wise.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, Werdum is the most logical at this point.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, Stipe put on a masterclass. He was clearly exhausted and hurt but had a great gameplan. Normally, I don't find fights that conservative to be exciting, but the power of Ngannou was the X-Factor. It was edge of your seat stuff for me, because I'm watching it thinking, "if Stipe gives him the tiniest opportunity, he could be in trouble." I was proven right in the 4th round with the big shot Ngannou landed, even after being tired out, emptying the gas tank and being chipped away at for 15+ minutes, he still had game changing punching power. Congrats to Stipe for setting the UFC Heavyweight Title defense record. I have looked past him many a time, but that needs to stop now. Would love to see a healthy Cain Velasquez vs. Stipe Miocic, it could be a truly classic heavyweight fight.

I bet against DC because he looked like he was dying with the weight cut, and he's creeping close to his 40s. Didn't seem to mean a damn thing, Cormier took the best shots Oezdemir had to offer and responded by taking it into his world and finishing in short order. At this point, I don't think the Jon Jones shadow exists anymore, or at least, it's very faint. When the only person to beat you pisses hot, and you're that dominant over everyone else, you deserve to be recognised as one of the GOATs of 205.

That finishing sequence with Cattar and Burgos was wild. I wasn't familiar with them- I watch every show so I've definitely seen them fight, but the schedule and roster is so loaded that they hadn't made an impression on me. This fight changed that. Both guys looked good, and just when Burgos was starting to shine, Kattar shut the lights out.

Don't know what the judge was smoking in Villante vs. Barroso. Gian had that locked down, split decision, my arse.

Rob Font was crazy impressive. The type of win and statement that really puts a fighter on the map. I really hope Almeida can rebound though, I like him a lot and still think he has plenty of upside.

On the prelims, the stand out was Alhassan vs. Homasi. Jesus, what a KO. Scary stuff. After the win, Alhassan stood over Homasi, seemingly trash talking or something. Anyone know anything about bad blood between them?

Very good show, in my opinion. In its own unique way, the main event was a war (of attrition). My respect for DC has increased with his win, and the fighters from the Boston region came to play. Don't think there was an outright bad fight of the whole bunch.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Yet again UFC looking stupid after they completely ignored their champion to try and promote someone and it hasn't panned out again, I still think Francis is a good fighter and will properly become champion in the future anyway, but thanks UFC for making me money with making the champ be the underdog.










So happy to see DC win as well, hopefully he fights Gus or someone then retires not much left in LHW anyway and he won't go to HW cause of Cain.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ugh only on this site would Stipe's performance be criticized. Miserable bunch some of you lol

He fought the perfect fight. Maybe could've done a little more on the ground sure but nonetheless standing with a guy that even Rumble Johnson got hurt by in sparring certainly isn't the smart thing to do. Also can we not pretend that Stipe is some sort of hug and pray wrestler and isn't a knockout artist himself who KO'd his last four opponents in the first round? 

Speaking of first round, my god was it fucking incredible. Popped hard every time Stipe connected in an exchange and whenever he got a takedown. Can't stop rewatching it, loved every second of it. WAR STIOPIC


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Great gameplan from Stipe. 

And DC proving yet again why he's the GOAT.. roud


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Love seeing DC finally get some appreciation after getting ridiculed by fans for not being Jon Jones. That stuff really seems to affect him too. He's a class act and great ambassador for the sport. I just hope he gets out unscathed because he's really good on commentary, especially with grappling. Not sure what's next for him - Probably a rematch with Gus is all that's left if he's not gonna go up to HW. 

His loyalty to Cain is admirable but frustrating. Stipe-DC would be the fucking fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Any criticisms of Stipe's masterclass last night are clearly motivated by bitterness.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I really like DC. Any fight he had with Jones is completely void, so he's still the best by far.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Yup, said it after Jones tested positive and I'll say it again. Jones took himself out of the GOAT contention, just like Anderson did. That asterisk beside their names disqualifies them as far as I'm concerned. DC is the LHW GOAT.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Pretty clear the UFC wanted Ngannou to highlight reel Stipe after all the hype they've been giving the guy. He was supposed to be their next big star, then he loses in one sided but boring fashion. This is what happens when you cant predetermine shit. Not the best result for them.
> 
> Sucks that Stipe was slept on so much leading up to this. Underdog even though he was the champ and had the better resume. He might not have fought pretty just now but its another big win on his record regardless. The only thing stopping him from making a case for being GOAT HW at this point is that there arent really enough top guys left in the division for him to beat.


Good point. He IMO did 'fight pretty' though. Francis not so much.




Irish Jet said:


> I'm sure the Warriors of WF would have definitely put away Ngannou in the 3rd. Maybe samizayn could have hit him with a DX Superkick outta nowhere to seal the KO. Fucking hell.





Jordan B Peterson said:


> Any criticisms of Stipe's masterclass last night are clearly motivated by bitterness.


Why does this attitude come out for anybody daring to say anything that's not fawning over a guy  It's not a good look.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Maybe, but there's about a million other things I could watch or do with my time as opposed to trying to enjoy the usually dull wrestling aspect of MMA. Those three fights annoy me because one guys trying to fight while the other one is more content to cuddle their way to a win.


Sure.

I was thinking about this, and you're right, the comparative lack of dynamic action is something inherent to grappling. Shame because I very recently recall seeing a few midcard people have really back and forth exchanges, even as recently as last week. But they just don't have as much replay value.


Schwartzxz said:


> I hope not. fuck him. his last fight was almost 2 years ago. where the fuck is he?


In the words of the 155lb GOAT, "WTF OMG? Thought he was dead LOL"



PrettyLush said:


> Stipe vs Fedor would be amazing.


It's 2018.

Speaking of Fedor, odds of him getting past Mir in April?


edit: Whittaker update:



> According to White, who spoke to TSN’s Aaron Bronsteter following Saturday’s UFC 220 event at TD Garden in Boston, *Whittaker was dealing with a staph infection in his stomach that did not receive proper treatment.* As a result, the 185-pound champ apparently is in serious condition.
> 
> “He had staph infection in his stomach,” White said. “From what I understand it wasn’t treated properly and started to eat away at parts of his organs. He’s in serious condition, so it’s going to be a minute before he’s back, I think. Hopefully it turns around quick, but that stuff is life threatening if not treated the right way.”


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Why does this attitude come out for anybody daring to say anything that's not fawning over a guy  It's not a good look.


Because it was truly a masterclass of gameplanning and execution. Not to mention Stipe just broke the record to become unofficially the greatest heavyweight in UFC history. He deserves to have the world fawning over him today. If not this, then what does he have to do for you to give him his fair due?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Love seeing DC finally get some appreciation after getting ridiculed by fans for not being Jon Jones. That stuff really seems to affect him too. He's a class act and great ambassador for the sport. I just hope he gets out unscathed because he's really good on commentary, especially with grappling. Not sure what's next for him - Probably a rematch with Gus is all that's left if he's not gonna go up to HW.
> 
> His loyalty to Cain is admirable but frustrating. Stipe-DC would be the fucking fight.


I want him to finish Gus and this Gus as champ fairytale. Other than Rory I haven't seen fans wait around so long for a fighter to win a UFC belt





TheGeneticFreak said:


> [
> 
> 
> So happy to see DC win as well, hopefully he fights Gus or someone then retires not much left in LHW anyway and he won't go to HW cause of Cain.


So tired of Cain talk as well. Talking about Cain is like still discussing Derrick Rose as a relevant PG


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

@samizayn Fedor can still floor a 250+pounds guy with one shot but his loss to Mitrione kinda makes me worried. Mir has a good chance to win via sub imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I want him to finish Gus and this Gus as champ fairytale. Other than Rory I haven't seen fans wait around so long for a fighter to win a UFC belt
> 
> So tired of Cain talk as well. Talking about Cain is like still discussing Derrick Rose as a relevant PG


Urijah Faber maybe?

And I'm sick of hearing about Cain too. Especially on the Rogan podcast. It makes me want to quit watching he fellates Cain so hard. How about the guy actually show up to fight more than once in a blue never. I mean hell, Brock Lesnar has fought more recently than Cain. :side:



Jordan B Peterson said:


> Because it was truly a masterclass of gameplanning and execution. Not to mention Stipe just broke the record to become unofficially the greatest heavyweight in UFC history. He deserves to have the world fawning over him today. If not this, then what does he have to do for you to give him his fair due?


All I wanted was a little more fire, that's all. :justsayin

He had Francis beat all he had to do was unload a few punches while Francis was in the fetal position on the cage. The very few shots Stipe threw from side back mount were unanswered. The fight would have been finished had Stipe given actual effort.

I didn't read anyone congratulating Woodley on his defensive "masterclass" in the Maia fight. He had to change strategy after the first round because he lost his arm. Does that fight count as "masterclass" or was a boring fight like everyone said? Both Stipe and Woodley completely negated what their opponent was known for. What's the difference between these two instances? Why was it perfectly fine to say Woodley vs Maia was boring, but a cardinal sin to say the same about Stipe vs Francis?

Here are a few reactions to Woodley vs Maia.



Irish Jet said:


> Tyron Woodley should be cut.





Swissblade said:


> Woodley now officially on my P4P must-skip list. Only time I'll bother watching another one of his fights is if he gets KO'd in it and loses the belt.





Law said:


> Woodley should never get another PPV match again.





Seneca said:


> He definetly fights not to lose, crazy he shut down a pure striker and grappler back to back. A true mixed martial artist


But props to Seneca for being consistent on both fights. He gave Woodley props despite stinking out the joint.

But you see where I'm coming from. I wasn't entertained by either fight. But for SOME REASON I'm not allowed to hate one of them. I just don't get that.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow, that's some serious digging, DX!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Urijah Faber maybe?
> 
> And I'm sick of hearing about Cain too. Especially on the Rogan podcast. It makes me want to quit watching he fellates Cain so hard. How about the guy actually show up to fight more than once in a blue never. I mean hell, Brock Lesnar has fought more recently than Cain. :side:
> .


I think it became more a wishful thinking but folk expected him to lose to the top guys like Dom. 

Cain is great but he's never around. I guess all fan bases are similar, but when the MMA community gets on a narrative it's hard to break. Years ago folk thought Cain could be the Heavyweight goat, and won't move on from it. Despite the division moving on. Similar to folk not leaving the Rory is the next WW king pin.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PrettyLush said:


> Wow, that's some serious digging, DX!


Not really. Just advanced search "Woodley" and it just spews out.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I still put Fedor way ahead of Stipe but after last night he is the undisputed GOAT UFC HW.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Urijah Faber maybe?
> 
> And I'm sick of hearing about Cain too. Especially on the Rogan podcast. It makes me want to quit watching he fellates Cain so hard. How about the guy actually show up to fight more than once in a blue never. I mean hell, Brock Lesnar has fought more recently than Cain. :side:
> 
> ...


The Woodley/Maia fight is a little hazy in my memory but from what I remember, while Woodley did brilliantly to negate Maia, he never really did much himself in terms of attack other than catch Maia in the first round I think it was. Obviously people didn't know about the busted shoulder at the time which is partly why you got those reactions you quoted. Plus Woodley had two stinkers before that with Wonderboy minus round 4 of the first fight. The common factor in the Wonderboy fights and Maia fight is Woodley so you have to remember that the reaction was not only for the fight against Maia. Woodley is awesome tho imo, elite Mixed Martial Artist and I can see why he fought like that in all 3 fights.

Stipe on the other hand went toe to toe with a man that could have KO'd him at any point. Stipe also landed shots in the exchanges which would have KO'd a lot of other HWs as well. While Stipe laid on N'Gannou a lot, there were times he was landing shots throughout the fight as well. Pretty sure he had a rear naked choke locked in just as the bell went at the end of one of the rounds too. Stipe was the aggressor, Stipe landed far more significant strikes and Stipe took N'Gannou to a place he's never seen before.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought: it's an overall good thing that Pico lost his debut. Now he can flourish and progress without the pressure.



Jordan B Peterson said:


> Because it was truly a masterclass of gameplanning and execution. Not to mention Stipe just broke the record to become unofficially the greatest heavyweight in UFC history. He deserves to have the world fawning over him today. If not this, then what does he have to do for you to give him his fair due?


It was. Put it this way, that fight was like someone getting a 99% on an exam, and the 1% was because he didn't write his name. It is still a great grade and he's to be congratulated, but it's confusing and frustrating to see someone put all that work in only to stop short for something that was literally trivial. 



RapShepard said:


> I want him to finish Gus and this Gus as champ fairytale. Other than Rory I haven't seen fans wait around so long for a fighter to win a UFC belt


Oh, true. But I thought that died when he faced Blachowicz and barely won, lol.



PrettyLush said:


> @samizayn Fedor can still floor a 250+pounds guy with one shot but his loss to Mitrione kinda makes me worried. Mir has a good chance to win via sub imo.


That's what I was thinking, because I don't know if he looked so sharp against Mitrione and fighters have a tendency to become old and slow. I'll take your word for it though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Oh, true. But I thought that died when he faced Blachowicz and barely won, lol.


That's my other issue with Gus, he hasn't really racked up any wins against midtier and top 5 fighters to get this lofty next guy up status. He has losses to Phil Davis, Jon Jones, Rumble, and DC on his resume with Glover and Rua as his only name wins. No other fighter would be considered next up with that track record. 

I mean where are the wins against the Baders, OSPs, Davis', and such of the world . Gus is either losing to the actual elites or winning gimmie fights. So it's hard to tell where he is. I don't think he'd beat Bader or Phil Davis personally and those aren't guys most think could be UFC champion.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I didn't read anyone congratulating Woodley on his defensive "masterclass" in the Maia fight. He had to change strategy after the first round because he lost his arm. Does that fight count as "masterclass" or was a boring fight like everyone said? Both Stipe and Woodley completely negated what their opponent was known for. What's the difference between these two instances? Why was it perfectly fine to say Woodley vs Maia was boring, but a cardinal sin to say the same about Stipe vs Francis?


I gave Tyron his credit when he beat Maia. Granted, not half as enthusiastically as this time because I'm a much bigger fan of Stipe's personality than Tyron's plus the fact that I never for a second thought that Maia was going to win that fight. Still, I had no problem with the way Woodley handled that fight, even if I wasn't screaming from the rooftops about it.

Stipe was the underdog here. Even the likes of me who bet on him were still well aware that this was an extremely dangerous fight. Stipe's performance was near surgical in its execution. Maybe he could have got the finish but it was such a dominant performance that it was equally as emphatic as any finish that he could have pulled off. He clearly demonstrated that he's a far better fighter than N'Gannou. Finishing him from ground strikes earlier in the fight wouldn't really have emphasized that point all that much more IMO.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> That's my other issue with Gus, he hasn't really racked up any wins against midtier and top 5 fighters to get this lofty next guy up status. He has losses to Phil Davis, Jon Jones, Rumble, and DC on his resume with Glover and Rua as his only name wins. No other fighter would be considered next up with that track record.
> 
> I mean where are the wins against the Baders, OSPs, Davis', and such of the world . Gus is either losing to the actual elites or winning gimmie fights. So it's hard to tell where he is. I don't think he'd beat Bader or Phil Davis personally and those aren't guys most think could be UFC champion.


Teixera's pretty legit. Gus' dismantling of him was pretty impressive to be fair. Although I agree with the general sentiment. He's one of the best of a horrible division. Probably the weakest in the company at this stage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Teixera's pretty legit. Gus' dismantling of him was pretty impressive to be fair. Although I agree with the general sentiment. He's one of the best of a horrible division. Probably the weakest in the company at this stage.


Yeah it's a definite legit win, but honestly it's his best win since he beat Shogun when he was considered an up and comer 5 something years ago. Just wish he'd really solidify his spot with wins instead of close losses.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Great win by Stipe - I was one of his doubters on the Ngannou hype train so I was definitely eating humble pie at the end. You can't blame the UFC imo for the hype - everyone knows Dana and co create entertainment at the end of the day and they're looking for stars. Francis was a marketers dream with his million dollar look and back story. 

Major credit for Stipe taking some big shots and standing firm, really chopping the big guy down. For Francis he needs to hop on the stairmaster and get some cardio happening and a wrestling coach.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the LHW division is so fucking thin at the top. There is nobody right now that I have any interest in seeing Cormier face.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

For all intents and purposes Stipe won the fight in the first round. But I don't know what it would have taken to finish that fight. He landed punches and Ngannou took them. And the whole time I still think one good shot could have won it for Ngannou. Stipe doing anything other than what he did would have just been dumb and opening himself up to blowing the win.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Stipe taking the title from Dana is the funniest shit. 

I don't blame him. They've disrespected him from the start of this. One of the promotional videos literally had Stipe looking despondent while no place to hide played in the background. :lol


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> the LHW division is so fucking thin at the top. There is nobody right now that I have any interest in seeing Cormier face.


Just on that fight I was kinda shocked to see Volkan in LHW next to Cormier. Dude looked massive and no smaller then Stipe IMO.

Would love to see Cormier give the HW title one more go. Just get back on the meat pies for a bit, get that pudge back, hit the weight room a bit more and wrestle the title from him. I'd back Cormier in a second even in standup, I don't think he can be beat unless his opponent's name ends in Jones.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*unless his opponent cheats


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:sodone


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Jaxx said:


> :sodone


Mad ducking skillz. His box is top notch.






Rose :x


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Just on that fight I was kinda shocked to see Volkan in LHW next to Cormier. Dude looked massive and no smaller then Stipe IMO.
> 
> Would love to see Cormier give the HW title one more go. Just get back on the meat pies for a bit, get that pudge back, hit the weight room a bit more and wrestle the title from him. I'd back Cormier in a second even in standup, I don't think he can be beat unless his opponent's name ends in Jones.


Unfortunately Cormier is deferring heavyweight to Cain. I get friendship, but Cain doesn't even fight anymore lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd love to see DC back up at HW. There's nothing at all left for him at LHW. The only remotely worthwhile fight is Gustaffson II but even thats not very appealing. While DC vs. Reem/Werdum/Stipe/Francis would all be good.

Its amazing to me the difference that the Stipe fight has had on Ngannou's standing in MMA. Prior to that fight he was hyped and touted to the moon, other fighters and coaches all singing his praises, now all those people are calling him a bum. Crazy what one loss does.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

N'Gannou is still a massive threat, he just needs to drop some mass and work on his ground game. Could still be a champion at some point but Stipe just wrote the book on how to beat him. I think Cain and Werdum beat N'Gannou at the moment but he's still a legit top 5 HW right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think Cain beats anybody relevant, I really hate hearing his name right now lol. Like his last win was Travis Browne in 2016 that's a good win for Derrick Lewis level guys, not champs. His last great win before that is JDS in 2013.

Stipe has sort of wrote a blueprint but I don't know how many can implement it. Werdum isn't much of an offensive wrestler, though if it did hit the ground I'd suspect a quick sub. I think the real bad point for N'Gannou will be if we finds out he can be broken or if his chin goes the way of Arlovski and Oveerem.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Healthy Cain is one of the great "what if's" in MMA history.

Francis has only been training for 5 years. Wouldn't surprise me at all if he gets another title shot about 18-24 months from now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think Cain beats anybody relevant, I really hate hearing his name right now lol. Like his last win was Travis Browne in 2016 that's a good win for Derrick Lewis level guys, not champs. His last great win before that is JDS in 2013.
> 
> Stipe has sort of wrote a blueprint but I don't know how many can implement it. Werdum isn't much of an offensive wrestler, though if it did hit the ground I'd suspect a quick sub. I think the real bad point for N'Gannou will be if we finds out he can be broken or if his chin goes the way of Arlovski and Oveerem.


I don't know man, healthy Cain is a scary beast. On his day he beats anyone. But with all the injuries/surgery he's had, who knows what Cain we get back (hopefully this year). But if the Cain we all know turns up, he wipes the floor with a large majority of the HW division. He just needs to stop going so hard in training :flair


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Only thing Cain has over Stipe is his cardio and I believe it isn't that much a difference at this point anyway. Stipe is the better boxer, the bigger and his wrestling would overcome Cain's IMO. Cain has always been overrated because of the UFC machine and the time he arrived. They were desperated for a HW to delete Fedor from the conversation of the GOAT. If you recall those times, Dana was badmouthing Fedor in every corner possible cause he wouldn't bend over for him.

Werdum is the biggest threat for Stipe even if he got brain fucked last time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> I don't know man, healthy Cain is a scary beast. On his day he beats anyone. But with all the injuries/surgery he's had, who knows what Cain we get back (hopefully this year). But if the Cain we all know turns up, he wipes the floor with a large majority of the HW division. He just needs to stop going so hard in training :flair


But that's the thing though he's never healthy and last time we seen him fight an elite fighter he tapped out. Before the injuries he was a beast, but one win against Travis Browne doesn't convince me he can come back and be 2013 Cain. Plus I never liked how the Werdum fight is written off because "well he was coming off a layoff" and "he didn't train for altitude". It's a no win situation for Stipe he loses then holy shit lol. But if he wins the narrative is "well how would he have fared against a prime Cain". I think he could do well with the Derrick Lewis tier but I don't see him beating Werdum or Oveerem.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Only thing Cain has over Stipe is his cardio and I believe it isn't that much a difference at this point anyway. Stipe is the better boxer, the bigger and his wrestling would overcome Cain's IMO. *Cain has always been overrated* because of the UFC machine and the time he arrived. They were desperated for a HW to delete Fedor from the conversation of the GOAT. If you recall those times, Dana was badmouthing Fedor in every corner possible cause he wouldn't bend over for him.
> 
> Werdum is the biggest threat for Stipe even if he got brain fucked last time.


Don't agree with that one bit. Cain has been a fantastic HW and deserves all the praise he gets. People seem to be clouding their judgement of Cain because of all his injuries. He took JDS's soul and pretty much ended Brock Lesnar when they were on top of their games. Stipe is the GOAT UFC HW but Cain isn't far behind in the running.



RapShepard said:


> But that's the thing though he's never healthy and last time we seen him fight an elite fighter he tapped out. Before the injuries he was a beast, but one win against Travis Browne doesn't convince me he can come back and be 2013 Cain. Plus I never liked how the Werdum fight is written off because "well he was coming off a layoff" and "he didn't train for altitude". It's a no win situation for Stipe he loses then holy shit lol. But if he wins the narrative is "well how would he have fared against a prime Cain". I think he could do well with the Derrick Lewis tier but I don't see him beating Werdum or Oveerem.


Very true, completely agree that the same Cain may not return. It's a case of let's see what happens. Healthy Cain can beat anyone imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Very true, completely agree that the same Cain may not return. It's a case of let's see what happens. Healthy Cain can beat anyone imo.


I've don't believe there's a such thing as healthy Cain anymore. At least not in the way people mean. I believe we can one day see a healthy Cain. I just don't think it's going to be elite Cain, which is what folk really mean. He's had knee and back injuries, he's not coming back at his best. I think he'd beat on the lower tier guys, but Stipe not at this. It was a case of that the 1st injury, but he's on his 3rd major layoff with injury. Just done, if he returns he needs warm ups before I believe.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> and pretty much ended Brock Lesnar when they were on top of their games. Stipe is the GOAT UFC HW but Cain isn't far behind in the running.


Brock was dying from Diverticulitis. He was far from the top of his game.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Not really buying that N'Gannou will be a top dog in the future. Listened to Schaub's podcast earlier and he talked about how he heard that Francis did virtually zero grappling in the Stipe camp because he was so sure of his hands getting the job done. Apparently his coaches said that he doesn't like ground work so they train almost exclusively striking. Schaub made a good point that this shows not just a skill discrepancy between himself and the top guys, but a fundamental character flaw when it comes to being a top level MMA fighter.

The most likely blueprint to beat Francis seemed pretty obvious beforehand but now it's confirmed. Would many people here honestly pick N'Gannou against someone like Werdum after what we witnessed last weekend? Hell, I'd probably back Reem in a rematch. Brock vs Francis is the mega fight to make this year if at all possible. Pretty easy work for Brock most likely.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

DC vs. Stipe at 226! Yes sir! 

DC lied his ass off all week about this fight. Guess Cain isn't healthy. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Surely it's not confirmed yet? Seems like the most likely next fight for both guys though.

If Cain doesn't fight again is it safe to say that Stipe has surpassed him? I give Stipe the nod at this stage. Although purely out of respect I don't think I can ever not call Fedor the HW GOAT.

EDIT: Holy shit, it's official. Colour me intrigued. Very intrigued.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Ariel wrote it before it was announced. Hopefully, he's not going to get into trouble because of this. again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So glad Cain isn't getting it. I got Stipe in round 1 KO though. Props to DC on getting Cain's blessing to take the shot.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DC/Stipe. My body is ready and my pants are already off.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Doing activities for the next 6 months without your pants on, that's what I call dedication to the sport.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So glad Cain isn't getting it. I got Stipe in round 1 KO though. Props to DC on getting Cain's blessing to take the shot.


Probably means Cain is done. Wouldn't be surprised if DC is done after this one too, win or lose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Probably means Cain is done. Wouldn't be surprised if DC is done after this one too, win or lose.


Sad for Cain, but anything that dies the speculation down is good in my book. I think he retires if he wins. I don't see him retiring on a loss, especially if it's brutal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Balls on DC. Honestly might be my favourite fighter of all time. A win here and he's right into the GOAT discussion, although I think he should be already.

It's a tough matchup but I think he can win. An early takedown could wear down Stipe something serious. This is a great fight - They need to hype this like crazy because both guys deserve recognition.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That July card is going to be amazing if we end up with DC/Stipe, as well as the rumoured Cyborg/Nunes and Dillashaw/DJ fights. :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> That July card is going to be amazing if we end up with DC/Stipe, as well as the rumoured Cyborg/Nunes and Dillashaw/DJ fights.


Just remember that July is cursed....


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bellator should be renamed BellaBore. I'm not suggesting every fight needs to be a slobberknocker, but too many of their fighters are aiming for % wins rather than active victories.

The ME's only being 3 rounds also screams bush league. I know they've said it might change, but just make a decision already.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Stipe/DC might be the best thing to ever happen to the heavier weights. Super stoked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> That July card is going to be amazing if we end up with DC/Stipe, as well as the rumoured Cyborg/Nunes and Dillashaw/DJ fights. :banderas


To play Devils Advocate though that means we have 3 Champions on the same card not defending their belts though. Thats three divisions being held up at a time when everyone hates Conor for holding his division up...



Gainn said:


> Bellator should be renamed BellaBore. I'm not suggesting every fight needs to be a slobberknocker, but too many of their fighters are aiming for % wins rather than active victories.
> 
> The ME's only being 3 rounds also screams bush league. I know they've said it might change, but just make a decision already.


I'll never undertsand why Bellator gets hate for issues that affect the whole sport. Watch any combat sport, watch any sport at all and you're bound to see some boring games/fights. Most UFC cards are pretty damn dull apart from a few fights. Its the nature of prize fighting, fighting to make money, and not lose money.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

it won't be Fedor/CroCop, but probably the biggest in North American history. 

Hate that we have to wait for TUF to finish fucking filming before the fight happens. Although this delay seems like less time than it usually is for TUF coaches.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'll never undertsand why Bellator gets hate for issues that affect the whole sport. Watch any combat sport, watch any sport at all and you're bound to see some boring games/fights. Most UFC cards are pretty damn dull apart from a few fights. Its the nature of prize fighting, fighting to make money, and not lose money.


It's been a problem in Bellator for a much longer time, and it seems to be getting worse. They do manage to put on the odd card where all hell breaks loose, but it seems more luck than judgement.

It didn't use to be as common in UFC, but I'll agree that most cards have a high percentage of dull fights now. Promoters could sort it out, but until the numbers start to tank they won't.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To play Devils Advocate though that means we have 3 Champions on the same card not defending their belts though. Thats three divisions being held up at a time when everyone hates Conor for holding his division up...


But in each case they are one off occurences. All the fighters involved have also proven they are fighting champions and always bring it. Plus none of them have been wrecklessly inactive like Conor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> But in each case they are one off occurences. All the fighters involved have also proven they are fighting champions and always bring it. Plus none of them have been wrecklessly inactive like Conor.


True, but ultimately that doesn't change the fact its hypocrisy at its finest...

Cyborg and TJ haven't even defended their belts and they're already holding their divisions up if these fights happen. And they're holding up other divisions.

If all three of those fights go down, thats six divisions that are being held up and ignoring the fighters in those divisions.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> True, but ultimately that doesn't change the fact its hypocrisy at its finest...
> 
> Cyborg and TJ haven't even defended their belts and they're already holding their divisions up if these fights happen. And they're holding up other divisions.
> 
> If all three of those fights go down, thats six divisions that are being held up and ignoring the fighters in those divisions.


Cyborg defended against Holly in December. Plus there are no contenders just yet, which is on UFC not Cyborg. I'll give you TJ but haven't there been some injuries at 135 recently?

Who's left at heavy, light heavy and feather? Stipe beat Francis, Werdum and Reem. DC has no challengers outside of 9 Lives Jonny. And DJ killed 125 twice-ish.

The only hole is Women's 135 and I don't think there's a clear challenger there either. Maybe the Shev rematch but she was looking at 125. Then there's Pennington if they want to rush her.

Forgive me if I don't see the hypocrisy. :shrug


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> True, but ultimately that doesn't change the fact its hypocrisy at its finest...
> 
> Cyborg and TJ haven't even defended their belts and they're already holding their divisions up if these fights happen. And they're holding up other divisions.
> 
> If all three of those fights go down, thats six divisions that are being held up and ignoring the fighters in those divisions.


Feels like TJ pretty much just won the belt though. It's not a situation like if Conor was to come back now and defend against Diaz after having held a division up for over a year.

I wouldn't be mad with him fighting DJ. There's not really an obvious #1 contender there right now anyway. Let Cruz, Rivera, Cody, Lineker and Moraes fight it out to offer a clearer picture while TJ does this superfight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

As free cards go, UFC are being extremely generous with this one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not only should TJ fight DJ, it's pretty much the only fight to make.

DJ is built up as a GOAT contender - Well if he doesn't actually take on the one challenge that faces him he can get fucked. I was tired of his dominance in that division before it started.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To play Devils Advocate though that means we have 3 Champions on the same card not defending their belts though. Thats three divisions being held up at a time when everyone hates Conor for holding his division up...


Not really.

HW and LHW are done. There are no contenders because DC and Stipe have beaten them all. TJ is in a weird and unique situation where he's the only fight to make because FLW also has no contenders and he's the only one that can give DJ anything to do. Plus the only person that has a win over him is Cruz, who doesn't seem super anxious to get back in there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cyborg defended against Holly in December. Plus there are no contenders just yet, which is on UFC not Cyborg. I'll give you TJ but haven't there been some injuries at 135 recently?
> 
> Who's left at heavy, light heavy and feather? Stipe beat Francis, Werdum and Reem. DC has no challengers outside of 9 Lives Jonny. And DJ killed 125 twice-ish.
> 
> ...


Did Cyborg defend the 145 Title or win the vacant Title against Holly?



Jordan B Peterson said:


> Feels like TJ pretty much just won the belt though. It's not a situation like if Conor was to come back now and defend against Diaz after having held a division up for over a year.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad with him fighting DJ. There's not really an obvious #1 contender there right now anyway. Let Cruz, Rivera, Cody, Lineker and Moraes fight it out to offer a clearer picture while TJ does this superfight.





samizayn said:


> Not really.
> 
> HW and LHW are done. There are no contenders because DC and Stipe have beaten them all. TJ is in a weird and unique situation where he's the only fight to make because FLW also has no contenders and he's the only one that can give DJ anything to do. Plus the only person that has a win over him is Cruz, who doesn't seem super anxious to get back in there.


Fellas you can frame it any way you want, but its hypocritical. Nothing changes that. If its bad for Conor to sit out (which it is) and chase Super Fights, then its bad for everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Did Cyborg defend the 145 Title or win the vacant Title against Holly?


Defended. She won the vacant title when she beat Tonya Evinger.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seems safe to say that Brunson doesn't have it in him to ever crack the top 5. Was concerned that Jacare would have lost a step but he looked good.

I would have gone the other way on the Fili vs Bermudez decision if I was judging. Solid competitive fight though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Fellas you can frame it any way you want, but its hypocritical. Nothing changes that. If its bad for Conor to sit out (which it is) and chase Super Fights, then its bad for everyone else to do the same.


Ah come on now. It's not a question of 'framing' to point out two situations that are completely different. Even using the term "holding up the division" - there has to BE something that's held up for it to apply.

Eg, if you're playing video games with an assignment due the next day, you're procrastinating. If the assignment's already finished it makes no sense at all to say procrastination is going on. Not at all a double standard, because the situation is different.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Stipe cleared out the division and Cain is showing no signs of returning any time soon. There's no LHW contenders rn (no a 2 fight win streak Gus is not a contender). This fight is perfectly fine. Both divisions need time to build up challengers. How this is comparable to Conor's situation (where the guy isn't even making it clear if he'll ever return to the octagon) I have no idea


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

exactly. Both divisions need some time to put together a legit challenger, may as well have the two champions fight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Does Donnie still post in here or did he lose his mind after my boy Stipe became the HW GOAT? :costanza3


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

THUG ROSE/JOANNA II


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

THUG ROOOOOOOOOOOSE #KHABIBTIME


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really nice poster. War Tony and Joanna!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope Rose pulls it through this time too. Can't help but feel nervous about that.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959853262374543360
Incoming interim title.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Swissblade said:


> THUG ROOOOOOOOOOOSE #KHABIBTIME


DAMN that is a fantastic poster :sodone Especially that Rose/JJ part!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959877831391170560
This would be gooooooood.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

THUG KNOWS! THUG KNOWS! THUG KNOWS!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dear God that Liver Shot shut him down! Great fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Valentina via BLOODY MURDER!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was actually a bit uncomfortable to watch. Valentina brutally murdered that poor woman. Remind me never to upset any blonde Russian ballet dancers.

Give me Valentina v Joanna in MMA please.

If there's one thing I still love in MMA, its instances like the brief moments in this fight where you see the difference between an elite level striker and a bum level MMA striker. It was a massacre on the ground, and on the feet there was such a humongous gulf between skill levels.

Oh and looking back a page, you're still hypocrites. Frame it however you want hypocrisy is hypocrisy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The fuck did Lyoto win?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And imagine being an MMA fighter and making your UFC debut only to get outstruck 217-1.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Hope Rose pulls it through this time too. Can't help but feel nervous about that.


It will be a WAR. No nerves, only excitement.


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was actually a bit uncomfortable to watch. Valentina brutally murdered that poor woman. Remind me never to upset any blonde Russian ballet dancers.
> 
> Give me Valentina v Joanna in MMA please.
> 
> If there's one thing I still love in MMA, its instances like the brief moments in this fight where you see the difference between an elite level striker and a bum level MMA striker. It was a massacre on the ground, and on the feet there was such a humongous gulf between skill levels.


Fully agreed. The first round was uncomfortable actually but personally I didn't realise how good Shev was until then. (Also Cachoeira looked like CM Punk in there, LOL)

Regarding the 2div fights, it's still not hypocrisy, and your insistence will not make it so.










Also, if we had to sacrifice a big fight to the injury bug, I'm really glad it was this one. No intrigue there. Holloway flattens Edgar, yawn, next.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just seen Valentina, good lord that was brutal


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MMA is so interesting. Peep Pedro Munhoz's instagram for what happened to him leading up to this weekend. Just going off the headlines you'd say unprofessional, fuck him, but it appears that the UFC failed to make reasonable accomodations for him. Though doesn't really answer how everybody else managed if they were all in the same hotel. Don't know whose side I'm on, though probably still leaning Munhoz.

Also, Gastelum wants someone ahead of him to fight next. Who do you guys think? I think they're all far too large.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was actually a bit uncomfortable to watch. Valentina brutally murdered that poor woman. Remind me never to upset any blonde Russian ballet dancers.


Mario strikes again.... very late stoppage


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I wanna know why it's against the rules to throw in the towel. At some point ENOUGH IS ENOUGH and your corner should be allowed to stop the fight via surrender. It was clear from the first exchange that Shev would maul her all night long. If I were a cornerman I would have definitely called the fight after the first round.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I mean I can see where Yamasaki would be coming from in that Cachoeira was always rolling the punches and wasn't out out but that was ridiculous all the same. When you're outlanding your opponent by +200 and it's not even the end of the 2nd then the ref fucked up badly. 

Also as an aside, I'd be just fine with UFC giving potential and established top stars more squash style fights like that and Werdum/Harris on cards that already have a main event. *


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

samizayn said:


> MMA is so interesting. Peep Pedro Munhoz's instagram for what happened to him leading up to this weekend. Just going off the headlines you'd say unprofessional, fuck him, but it appears that the UFC failed to make reasonable accomodations for him. Though doesn't really answer how everybody else managed if they were all in the same hotel. Don't know whose side I'm on, though probably still leaning Munhoz.
> 
> Also, Gastelum wants someone ahead of him to fight next. Who do you guys think? I think they're all far too large.


Munhoz has no real excuse. I've seen a few fighters that are not siding with him and they know more about weight cutting then you or I. Yves Edwards was not having it on the Fox desk and Ben Askren's tweet in particular was very critical.

I caught the last card late (halfway through the heavyweight bout).

The Valentina fight was massacre. Homegirl was done in the first but wasn't too bothered with it going on. By the second it was a little much. I knew Mario would get crucified again. He makes a heart at the beginning of a match, probably signalling that he doesn't have one himself. 

Lyoto winning was not a huge shock. Anders could have won that but it was way to close to feel comfortable about anything. People yelling robbery don't watch enough fights. At the point it goes to what the judges value and it's hometown advantage. Anders respected Lyoto too much. I wrote something on his Instagram and he practically said the same thing at the presser, lol.

What concerns me about Anders are his wild strikes. I can see more skilled fighters making him pay for that. If Lyoto was his old self he would have caught Anders overreaching near the end of that fight. If his reflexes were better he could have hurt Anders when he stumbled forward. 

Lyoto/Bisping is a decent final match for Mike. It's a new match up/it's relatively safe, He should take it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I enjoyed that Fight Night. Low on "names" but high on action. Gives me hope for UFC 221 next weekend.

Thought Lyoto won, and it wasn't a robbery. Just a close fight, and a fight that close was always going to swing in the Brazilian's favour. But Lyoto had a great plan of constant movement and leg kicks that had him winning rounds 1 and 2 on my scorecard. Anders took rounds 3 and 4 by connecting on some punches as Machida's output waned. Then, in the 5th, Machida found a second wind, was way more fresh and aggressive, and took the round- and therefore, the fight- pretty convincingly.

That Shevchenko mauling, oof. I disagree with the idea about squash matches, because of how inept Yamasaki was as ref here. It worked out fine for Werdum and Harris, because it ended in like a minute. Yamasaki allowing Shevchenko to inflict that much damage... at some point, safety concerns come into play. Fights like this would be more commonplace if you continued to match top ranked fighters against debuting fighters, and especially if they let Mario ref. Dana was rightly furious about it.

Gotta go back and watch the first two prelim fights, heard we got a couple of good finishes there. Annoyed about the Stevenson/Viana fight... I meant to pick Viana sub in the predictions, but when I checked, it was on Stevenson. Pretty terrible this time on predictions, 4/11. But it should have been 5!

Enjoyed Means vs. Moraes and Santos vs. Smith the most. The main event was good too, to see that Lyoto still has something left (even though I picked against him).

I'll be back at a later time with my UFC 221 picks. Since it's a local (ish) show that I'm attending, I'm gonna do my research to get this right and put some bets down. After doing my study for the Sydney Fight Night (Werdum vs. Tybura), I got $1500 off a multi... would have been $2500 but I bitched out and cashed out before the Rawlings vs Jessy Jess fight.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yamasaki thinks he was still in PRIDE. I feel you man, I missed PRIDE too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Valentina going up against the 125 champ (don't know her name) might even be worse than what we saw last night.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> *I wanna know why it's against the rules to throw in the towel.* At some point ENOUGH IS ENOUGH and your corner should be allowed to stop the fight via surrender. It was clear from the first exchange that Shev would maul her all night long. If I were a cornerman I would have definitely called the fight after the first round.


It's not. Who told you that?

In fact, one thing that came up a couple of months ago when one guy, forgot who it was, but he was getting brutalised, people started criticising the corner for not taking their guy out. It certainly ought to be more commonplace. That rd1 was a 10-7. Real bad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> It's not. Who told you that?


I'm under the impression you can't do it during the actual round. I know about corner stoppage between rounds.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm under the impression you can't do it during the actual round. I know about corner stoppage between rounds.


Yeah, you can tap, and your corner can indeed throw in the literal towel.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

samizayn said:


> It's not. Who told you that?
> 
> In fact, one thing that came up a couple of months ago when one guy, forgot who it was, but he was getting brutalised, people started criticising the corner for not taking their guy out. It certainly ought to be more commonplace. That rd1 was a 10-7. Real bad.


It is against the rules. Technically speaking, when a corner throws in a towel, the fight is stopped because the fighter is disqualified cause his corner broke the rules. I know nobody sees it that way and it is never recognized that way, but by the letter of the rule book that is what is happening.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

There seems to be a very little buzz for 221. Not saying there's no coverage or anything, but it doesn't spark much discussion or anticipation.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Because the card is appalling outside of Rockhold/Romero.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, lol. it's like your usual Fight Night with a 50$ price on it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hyped for Israel Adesanya's debut. 

The other fights on the main card (not including main event) aren't horrible.............. for a fight night smh


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

How on earth is Mark Hunt co-maining this card? It's as if the UFC gives zero fucks about this event. I feel bad for the live attendance.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I never knew how much I wanted to see Cody vs Frankie until now...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Meh. I know everyone shits on this card, I understand because many fights here aren't PPV worthy, but for me - I think it's a great card.

Probably because there are a lot of fighters I follow/my favourites on this card.

Romero/Rockhold, I like Rockhold but huge fan of Romero, classic fight.

Hunt/Blaydes, I like Blaydes but Hunt is one of my favourites, fun scrap.

Tuivasa/Asker, a fun HW scrap, Tuivasa always brings it. I understand though that this isn't a main card on a PPV worthy fight.

Matthews/Jingliang, war Jingliang! Big fan! But yes, not worthy of a main card spot for a PPV.

Pedro/Sararov, same as above, but still not a bad fight nonetheless. Pedro is a top prospect.

Brown/Kim, war Lil' Dong. Been a fan of his ever since his epic back and forth brawling war with Polo Reyes (if you haven't seen it, check it out - amazing fight).

Wilkinson/Adesanya, high hopes for Adesanya. A former kick boxer - if you like spinning shit, then chances are, you'll like this fight.

Kennedy/Volkanovski, meh.

Formiga/Nguyen, love this fight. Nguyen is one of my favourites, his destruction of Tim Elliott is a must see. Lets go Nguyen.

Pearson/Hirota, should be a fun scrap. I've met Pearson in person, plus he's a Brit, so pulling for him here.

Ishihara/Quinonez, Ishihara has always been in fun scraps.

Jumeau/Abe, meh.

I can see why people could be upset, the lack of star power. But on paper, this card has fireworks written all over it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seneca said:


> *Hyped for Israel Adesanya's debut.
> *
> The other fights on the main card (not including main event) aren't horrible.............. for a fight night smh


Damn just seen his highlight reel. 221 just got slightly better.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> It is against the rules. Technically speaking, when a corner throws in a towel, the fight is stopped because the fighter is disqualified cause his corner broke the rules. I know nobody sees it that way and it is never recognized that way, but by the letter of the rule book that is what is happening.


That's insane. For anybody interested I did some digging because that baffles me, and I got this link. It's boxing but same rules with this kind of stuff so whatev

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/3600-Boxing-Rules-101-Throwing-in-the-towel-doesn-t-end-a-fight

Super interesting, @DX-Superkick it also answers your question too



> Why can't others stop the bout?
> Answer: Fear of corruption. The notion is that if too many people are empowered to stop a bout, it would enhance the possibility of corruption.


Probably the most interesting thing I learned today.


For UFC 221 I'm not HYPE, but am looking forward to:

-Ishihara :mark:
-Formiga
-Dong Hyun Kim
-Tyson Pedro
-Main event

It'll be good for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960942771954692096

They should do this mroe often rather than jsut throw interim belts. But it costs them a lot of money by cancelling the PPV I guess


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960942771954692096
> 
> They should do this more often rather than jsut throw interim belts. But it costs them a lot of money by cancelling the PPV I guess


That right there shows the UFC can think outside of the box. No interim and the fight gets turned into a Fight Night. Frankie's a tough fight but Ortega will be a threat on his back whereas Yair was a victim. Should be a good fight, Ortega has been working on his boxing and he likes to strike. 

I'm a fan of Ortega and have been following his career for a while. I remember posting in the old thread about him to crickets, lol. So I am glad he is where he's at right now. 

Here's an interview I remember from July that might shine a bit of a light on what his mindset might be against Frankie: 






Frankie is a machine but he is getting older, so I may not see him tire out big time but Ortega snatches every opportunity up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The ground is where the main event truly interests me, the guy who has the ebst top game vs the guy who is nearly impossible to keep down


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TCE said:


> Meh. I know everyone shits on this card, I understand because many fights here aren't PPV worthy, but for me - I think it's a great card.
> 
> I can see why people could be upset, the lack of star power. But on paper, this card has fireworks written all over it.


Well put. I'm attending this, flying across from Sydney to Perth on Saturday. And I was mad originally, because Dana promised a stacked card, the suits at the first UFC 221 press conference promised a stacked card and two title fights. So to pour as much money as I have into this trip and it not be a loaded card, yeah, I was a bit salty. Saw a few of these fighters last Nov and sat second row for $180.

But there's a lot of favourites on here for me too. Mark Hunt was the most memorable part of the first ever UFC event I attended (UFC 127) with his walk away uppercut KO. So I'm always happy to see him fight, especially knowing he's only got a couple of fights left.

Pedro and Tuivasa are the young blood, both very impressive so far. My uncle, who I'm going to Perth with, introduced me to Tuivasa's work a couple of years back when he was wrecking people on the local scene.

Even one of the fights you're "meh" on- Volkanovski is a local boy and one of my best mates went to school with him, so I've followed his career for a long time as well. I really like him, my uncle thinks he's arrogant but I don't see that at all, seems humble AF to me.

I think this event will be loaded with finishes. Adesanya might deliver a KOTY candidate, but with Tuivasa, Hunt and Romero on the card, there could be some stiff competition for bonus money. And of course, Damien Brown brought a wild FOTN scrap at the Sydney Fight Night.

I'm amped! Always love a good scrap, and now that I'm over my "didn't get two title fights" cry, I can see a ton of good scraps on paper here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk vs Mike Jackson confirmed for UFC 225. Really hope Punk pulls out a win and moves on to something else.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Surely it can't go as bad as the first fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cyborg fighting another 135 pounder. Surprise Surprise

Yawn.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Cyborg fighting another 135 pounder. Surprise Surprise
> 
> Yawn.


In the main event of 222 no less.



At this rate I would've bumped Rose/Joanna to 222 because that's solid enough to main event. Cyborg vs Kunitskaya would've been fine as 2nd or 3rd match down the card, but it does nothing for me as the headliner.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck off give me Frankie/Ortega as the 5 round main event


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Fuck off give me Frankie/Ortega as the 5 round main event


B-b-b-but there'll no trinkets! How am I supposed to care with no trinkets?!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

it can be for an interim interim Pan American Title for people who's birth year ends in a 1.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Punk's going from main eventer in Pro-Wrestling to jobber in MMA

:cmj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Man I usually love Rogan's MMA podcasts and was hyped to hear Matt Brown but Joe's apologism for Jon Jones is actually fucking unbearable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Man I usually love Rogan's MMA podcasts and was hyped to hear Matt Brown but Joe's apologism for Jon Jones is actually fucking unbearable.


Agree 100%. It's really fucking weird, every time Jon Jones even gets brought up he will make defend his actions and even go as far as saying it's head trauma lmao. 


Other than that, still a great pdocast and Matt Brown is a really interesting dude


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seneca said:


> Agree 100%. It's really fucking weird, every time Jon Jones even gets brought up he will make defend his actions and even go as far as saying it's head trauma lmao.
> 
> 
> Other than that, still a great pdocast and Matt Brown is a really interesting dude


It's relentless. He first introduced the "tainted cocaine" story as if it were a joke with Schaub a few months ago. Since then he's gradually tried to legitimise it over and over to now where he's outright saying that's what happened. It's genuinely insulting to fans' intelligence that this shit is even being suggested. 

He was caught, twice. He was always a pretty suspicious case before being popped to say the least. Dick pills. Cocaine. Next it will be tainted hookers.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Romero TKO R3.
Blaydes decision.

Nate vs Woodley seems to be seriously back on the table. Would definitely be one worth staying up till 5AM for, even though I can't possibly see a route to victory for poor old Nate. Can't deny that I'm excited seeing Nate dip a toe in the water again though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely pathetic if that fight happens, a new low for the UFC if it happens. The fact that Nate jumps over people like Usman, Till, RDA makes me sick. 



Not hating on Nate or Tyron for taking the fight, its in their self interest of course. I'm saying fuck the UFC.


Edit - Can't wait for someone to bring up the "you'll still watch it" argument either


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Usman and Till aren't really close to a title shot though.

I agree for the most part though. T-Wood should fight RDA. Could circumstance lead to us getting the RDA vs McGregor fight we were promised but never got?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Usman and Till aren't really close to a title shot though.
> 
> I agree for the most part though. T-Wood should fight RDA. Could circumstance lead to us getting the RDA vs McGregor fight we were promised but never got?


*OBVIOUSLY* I was talking about them in comparison to Nate getting a title shot


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Going to bed soon, early start tomorrow heading to Perth for the weekend! Getting hyped. Never been to Perth before, and I get to enjoy the surreal experience of watching UFC and drinking beers at 7:30 in the morning.

Went through and watched all the fighters on the card's previous fights. Did a great job of increasing anticipation for the event. Daichi Abe is a power hitter that violently exploded Hyun Gyu Lim's face to win his last fight, I was reminded what a cool guy Ishihara is, saw the crazy fight between Dong Hyun Kim and Polo Reyes, and another wild bout between Saparbek Safarov and Gian Villante. This is going to be an all-action event (I think and I hope).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Going to bed soon, early start tomorrow heading to Perth for the weekend! Getting hyped. Never been to Perth before, and I get to enjoy the surreal experience of watching UFC and drinking beers at 7:30 in the morning.
> 
> Went through and watched all the fighters on the card's previous fights. Did a great job of increasing anticipation for the event. Daichi Abe is a power hitter that violently exploded Hyun Gyu Lim's face to win his last fight, I was reminded what a cool guy Ishihara is, saw the crazy fight between Dong Hyun Kim and Polo Reyes, and another wild bout between Saparbek Safarov and Gian Villante. This is going to be an all-action event (I think and I hope).


Alcohol and fist fights at 7:30 am sounds amazing lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Romero missed weight (188), has two hours lmao. Fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fucking hell. This fucking sucks!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

hes missed weight and they are currently renegotiating with Luke


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Imagine if Luke had opted to not take the fight. He better have negotiated a nice pay bump to save this card. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoel wins in devastating fashion for maximum chaos


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL What a fiasco....







_
*Yoel Romero missed weight ahead of his UFC 221 headliner against Luke Rockhold, and as a result, will not be eligible to win the interim middleweight title Sunday in Perth, Australia.*

Romero (12-2) could not make the 185-pound limit at Saturday's weigh-in. He initially came in at 188.5 pounds and had two hours to drop the remaining pounds. When he stepped back on the scale, he weighed in at 187.7 pounds.

The two will remain on the card. *If Rockhold wins, he'll be the interim champ, according to UFC president Dana White.*

"Romero took this fight on short notice when [Robert] Whittaker fell out, and he didn't get a full camp," White said. "I appreciate him stepping up and taking the fight."

Rockhold (16-3) is coming off a second-round TKO win against David Branch in September. He hopes to rebound from a decision loss to Whittaker last July. He previously won eight consecutive bouts._


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Star power wise this card sucks but it does have the prospect of a lot of KO finishes. *


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Middleweight division never ceases to amaze me


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BornBad said:


>


:lmao @ this WWE style interview and Luke's Johnny Cage looking ass.

Props to Luke for taking the fight but 3lbs at this weight is nothing. This is Romero's first time missing weight if I'm not mistaken and for him this was a fight that was 2 weeks earlier than his actual scheduled fight against Branch. People want to get mad and jump the gun without knowing the facts. I can look past this. 

In the end the interim title is a joke. Chances are whoever wins this is probably no.1 contender regardless. It's going to a be banger :mark:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Mood: that kid in the latest embedded attempting to hit on Luke Rockhold


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There was a lot of shit online about the way Romero walked down the stairs looks like a torn meniscus according to some people. Could be something, could be nothing.


*
CAN'T WE JUST HAVE A NORMAL FUCKING WEEK WITHOUT THIS SHIT FOR ONE *


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Romero not fighting for the interim belt doesn't really change anything. He's almost definitely getting the first shot at Whitaker anyway if he wins tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They should give it to Jacare if he wins, esp the fact that he didn't even make weight (although can't hate on him too much because of the late replacement)


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Is Luke drunk lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

show time.

This card is so far down my tv priority tonight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That spinning backfist, though :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Israel just bludgeoned him.
There's no shame in tapping to strikes. He wasnt defending he was just swaying.



Seneca said:


> They should give it to Jacare if he wins


Romero?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

samizayn said:


> Mood: that kid in the latest embedded attempting to hit on Luke Rockhold


Yeah, that was awkward as fuck. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not that I am watching, but here we go!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Israel looked good. His striking is just on another level compared to the bum fights level of striking in MMA. Hopefully he's not matched up with a boring wrestler anytime soon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAT SUB! MY GOD!

What a fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No points for the eye gouge? But dann what a fight!



Holy Hell, Tau made him look like an amateur! This night has been awesome!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That man has a lotta love. My God what a hit!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see to Rockhold at the press conference


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Took his soul. Took it all... 

Luke Rockhold has the best top game in the UFC but didn't even attempt a takedown in this fight... 
.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rockhold's boxing defence is as bad as it gets for an elite UFC fighter. Just leaves his head hanging out time and again. It was a matter of time before Yoel got the KO. He looks very one dimensional against fighters he can't physically dominate. 

Pretty bad result for the division though. I personally think Romero's getting kind of stale - Has fought all the top guys before and have very little interest in seeing them again. He's also probably the most physically suspect fighter around but that's another story entirely.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Good night for the Kiwi Bros...except Hunto. That was sad.

I can’t stand Luke so I’m not upset by it but I was thinking how much it must suck going from having a Title shot vs the Champ...to being violently wrecked by a monster like Yoel. It’s fitting though in that Luke didn’t deserve a Title shot anyway (neither did Yoel).

But holy crap Bobby Knuckles looks even better. He beat that monster on one leg.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus christ that follow up shot. He ded. 






Im very glad we got a decent card. Great finishes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course though, now where the hell does MW go?

Should Yoel really get a Title shot when he failed to make weight here, and lost to Rob in his previous fight?

But everyone else is coming off a loss or doesn't deserve a Title shot. Division is WIDE open for Gegard if he was still in the UFC.

Coax GSP back out of his re-retirement? Or give the 1-3 Weidman a shot? Eugh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck sake Yoel at least give him some space right after you knocked him into another realm 

I LUHHHH YOU LUKE


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rockhold and his glass chin wanted to move on LW :HA

Amazing for Yoel, at 40 it"s now or never for him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Keep an eye out on this guy.

The style, the flare, the talk. This guy has the package


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

USADA loses all credibilty allowing Yoel to compete. He looks more jacked and lean at 40 than in his olympic prime.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Of course though, now where the hell does MW go?
> 
> Should Yoel really get a Title shot when he failed to make weight here, and lost to Rob in his previous fight?


Dana said he wasn't gonna hold the weight against Yoel because he was a late replacement. He was supposed to fight at a later date and this shook up his weight cut. Yoel said it in his post fight interview, he's never missed weight before. I say its ok, give him the rematch. He beat the next best guy and has wrecked everyone else.

As for USADA, they get everyone. Jones, JDS, Mendes etc. If Yoel was using he would have been caught or his performance would have went to shit like Weidman and Hendricks. Until he is popped legitimately, we can leave it alone.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Rockhold and his glass chin wanted to move on LW :HA
> 
> Amazing for Yoel, at 40 it"s now or never for him


I agree, but he really shit the bed against Whitaker.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mr. Socko said:


> USADA loses all credibilty allowing Yoel to compete. He looks more jacked and lean at 40 than in his olympic prime.


He's a fucking jacked Cuban deal with it


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Seneca said:


> He's a fucking jacked Cuban deal with it


Some people are ripped mesomorphs it is what it is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Of course though, now where the hell does MW go?
> 
> Should Yoel really get a Title shot when he failed to make weight here, and lost to Rob in his previous fight?
> 
> ...


I actually think it's pretty clear for the first time in a while. Three obvious matches you can make:

Yoel vs Whittaker (think this is confirmed)
Weidman vs Jacare (winner gets TS)
Rockhold vs Kelvin

Genuinely wouldn't rule out any one of that 6 being champ at some point, even Rockhold, even though there's a lot of overreaction to his loss. Romero's by far the worst matchup for him of the top guys. GSP isn't fighting any one of those, he was pretty opportunistic with his comeback. Only Conor would appeal to him now IMO.



Mr. Socko said:


> USADA loses all credibilty allowing Yoel to compete. He looks more jacked and lean at 40 than in his olympic prime.


I kind of agree but they'll never catch everything. They've certainly had a huge impact and have taken down some top guys but it's now just about getting better at taking them and finding the right stuff. We know a load of stuff is missed from tests, even with guys who piss hot. He's by far and away the most suspicious case going. The Pep Guardiola of MMA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I am slightly dissapointed, we saw no ground action, but Romero was carrying an injuiry, which makes sense he didn't want to initiate any takedowns.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seneca said:


> He's a fucking jacked Cuban deal with it


Anyone who isn't a fat fuck like me is on something. Bastards.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

By the way did anyone else catch the disgusting eye gouge in the Jake Matthews fight? Holy shit that is a disqualifiable offence, and the ref did absolutely fuck all. I was amazed at Jake's composure after that. 


Edit - Don't know how to use the HIDE tags sorry,


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seneca said:


> Keep an eye out on this guy.
> 
> The style, the flare, the talk. This guy has the package


I'm a fan. After Zabit Magomedsharipov, I'm most confident about Israel becoming a contender.

Why is every KO Yoel puts on his opponents scary as fuck?? Pound for pound the scariest fighter on the roster. Not holding the missed weight against him either, Yoel vs Whittaker II next please.

Curtis Blaydes is good, his next fight will be the biggest of his career I reckon. Maybe Overeeem?

Jingliang with that nasty eyegouge to get out the guillotine. Yuck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

even worse, Matthews/Li got Fight of the Night so even with that eye gouge, Li got an extra cash bonus.

I'm not going to shed any tears for Luke Rockhold losing.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Luke didn't show up at the post-fight con. Probably crying in the Sauna.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Seneca said:


> He's a fucking jacked Cuban deal with it


The last old jacked freakishly athletic Olympic Cuban we had was a blatant PED user (Lombard) who was nothing without his drugs. Lombard even had Tyron Woodley running for cover when he was on his tear.

Plus they're both ATT guys. Needles come as standard with membership there

Obscenely jacked, old as fuck, olympian, Cuban, trains at ATT, Malki Kawa client...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I missed the main card entirely 'cause I had to go out, so I have no real commentary about any of the fights. I did catch Yoel's KO on Instagram and my God that was satisfying. 

I will address a few things I'm seeing in this thread. 

Yoel should get a title shot and from what I have seen just might get it. I already mentioned this in a previous post but this was short notice and he has never missed weight before. Fans are so damn fast to jump on a dude for missing weight which is fine. Just keep in mind if it's short notice or not, or a first offence in a LONG career. Don't treat every missed weight like it's Gastelum or Ray Borg, cunts.

USADA is a failure or Yoel's clean. There are genetically gifted people in this world. Yoel is one of them but it I wouldn't say with absolute certainty and conviction that he either on or off PEDs. Way too many people speaking on it like it's 100% and end up sounding really whiney about everything Yoel does. People acting like that punch he cracked Luke with was packed with the force of a Russian Olympic team + the 3lbs that he was over. 



Every feeling that I get from Jeff Novitsky, people in Jon's camp to Joe Rogan (who is suddenly 100% sure that Jon never took anything) has got me thinking that Bones will be back sooner rather than later. The narrative is set, these people are talking about Bones with a confidence that makes me uneasy. Even rumors that if Cormier wins the HW strap Jones could come back and challenge for it. That is a big fight with big money making potential. I don't trust any company as big as WME/IMG to let their morals overtake their need to make that 4.2 Billion back. USADA is probably a joke and it's presence complicates things because you have this mess of people who believe in it and yet say so and so is on roids. That makes USADA a total failure because that means USADA is not smart enough to pass the 'eye test' of the average fan.

Paulo Costa is another dude under the watchful eye of the fans 'Roid Vision'. So until he is caught he is going to be guilty until proven innocent which is hilarious. I'm down for a clean sport but my take is: If they aren't caught, they ain't using. You have to draw your own line somewhere or you end up sounding like these fans that are having meltdowns over something they know nothing about.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> USADA is a failure or Yoel's clean. There are genetically gifted people in this world. Yoel is one of them but it I wouldn't say with absolute certainty and conviction that he either on or off PEDs. Way too many people speaking on it like it's 100% and end up sounding really whiney about everything Yoel does. People acting like that punch he cracked Luke with was packed with the force of a Russian Olympic team + the 3lbs that he was over.


I remember that Yoel came back at Bisping saying " USADA see me once a month " or stuff like 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883340543266242560
I like to think than Romero is clean and will have a shot at Whittaker. I loved the first fight let's see what's going to happen in a 5 rounds bout


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*WHO'S JOINING ME ON THE ADESANYA BANDWAGON GUYS???

Really good show with lots of finishes as I predicted. *


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BornBad said:


> I remember that Yoel came back at Bisping saying " USADA see me once a month " or stuff like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883340543266242560
> I like to think than Romero is clean and will have a shot at Whittaker. I loved the first fight let's see what's going to happen in a 5 rounds bout




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962559365029945344
A finish like that gives you more of a guarantee than Dana's word so I like his chances.



seabs said:


> *WHO'S JOINING ME ON THE ADESANYA BANDWAGON GUYS???
> 
> Really good show with lots of finishes as I predicted. *


I'll have to forget that he tried ripping his shirt Hulk Hogan style and failed at the weigh-ins, so give me a few days. Say what you want, Reebok makes some durable shirts.

:homer3


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Rockhold/Romero memes are too much. Poor Luke but LOL at the same time.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I fucking love (sorry, "luh") Yoel Romero. The most unintentionally hilarious man on the planet. :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *WHO'S JOINING ME ON THE ADESANYA BANDWAGON GUYS???
> 
> Really good show with lots of finishes as I predicted. *


He's got all the tools to be a star, just dont match him up with any wrestlers for a while. Let him have fun.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's got all the tools to be a star, just dont match him up with any wrestlers for a while. Let him have fun.


Even guys who don't wrestle are not gonna totally strike with him (unless it's a Uriah Hall or someone like that). This guy's striking could be highest in the division given his kickboxing pedigree


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

When is Whitaker due back?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> When is Whitaker due back?


Hes already posting pics of him back in training. I could see the Romero rematch happening some time June/July


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Diaz owned Mayweather and McGregor in one IG post


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd say June/July as well. I don't know if they'd stick the exact same fight from last year (Whittaker vs. Romero) on International Fight Week. I'm keen to see it though. Selfishly, I want the UFC to come back to Sydney and give Rob another shot at headlining a PPV on home soil. It felt like he was set to explode as the first big Aussie UFC star, and do great things for UFC in Australia, being the tremendous ambassador he is. A polite, humble, intelligent guy, who handled himself extremely well doing the media rounds after becoming interim champ. Hopefully, the staph infection doesn't derail his chances at superstardom- in this region, anyway.

So, I just got back from Perth! (kinda). Took the red-eye home over Sunday night/Monday morning, then slept until 5pm on Monday, went back to bed at 10pm, woke up again at 7am, and it's 9:52am as I'm writing this sentence. I've got CP, and as fun as the weekend was, there's a big price to pay physically for that level of activity.

What a card. I wanted Rockhold to win just to get the fresh and originally scheduled Whittaker vs. Rockhold fight, but I'm starting to believe that would have ended pretty badly for Luke. Yoel has big time power, of course, and scored a brutal KO, but Rockhold's last 3 fights- KOed by Bisping in the first (who is notorious for his lack of power), hurt badly by Branch in the 1st round, and then had his soul sent to the shadow realm by Romero. Whittaker, with his striking pedigree, could definitely do the same. Romero vs. Whittaker I was excellent at UFC 213, so I don't mind the second meeting too much at all. Picking Whittaker to win, of course, he won on one leg last time, so I'm just interesting in seeing if he can be the first person in the UFC to stop Romero with two good legs.

I was a bit annoyed that they're giving Romero the shot after he missed weight and just lost his fight to Whittaker. But I've had to come to terms with the fact that the WME-IMG owned UFC doesn't care for trivial things like making weight and winning streaks. I don't give Romero slack on the weight miss. People defend him saying "oh, it was short notice" or "it's his first time". He was scheduled to face Branch in two weeks, he would have been in camp already. If Whittaker isn't ready to go for mid-year, I'd have Romero fight Kelvin, Weidman or Jacare just so he can make weight and get another win. I think the reason I was so mad at Romero was that I found out he missed weight right as we got the bus from Perth Airport to our hotel, and the early news was that the fight might be off. You can imagine how I felt about that possibility after all the drama leading up to UFC 221.

The rest of UFC 221- damn good show. Most of the fights delivered in the way I expected. 

Was sad to see Hunt go down like that though. Feeling a bit bitter towards Blaydes for not at least putting in some ground and pound or going for submissions more. I don't mind wrestling or the ground game in general at all- and Blaydes did have an impressive slam or two- but I have little respect for fighters that ride the clock out. The mentality should ALWAYS be to finish IMO. Just about all the greats do it. Even GSP returned with that chip on his shoulder and had one of the best performances of his career in finishing Bisping.

The first 3 fights on the PPV main card was one of the most fun atmospheres I've experienced for a UFC event. Perth Arena has a great design where everything is close and just about every view in the place would be great. And the sound! I've never heard anything like the reaction Tyson Pedro got when he made his entrance. It was even louder than Mark Hunt's ovation!

Was great to see that Pedro clearly worked on the holes in his game after getting wrestle-fucked by Latifi. Much improved TDD and the kimura sweep was gorgeous. The post fight interview was money, too. Tyson Pedro is another one on his way to being a huge Aussie star for the UFC. The crowd treated him like he already was one.

The Matthews-Jingliang fight was fantastic. I underestimated Matthews, after a pretty poor showing at Fight Night Sydney, I wasn't expecting much from him. He fought like a warrior. Fuck the Leech for that eye rake though, about as blatant a foul as I've seen.

Tuivasa is a dangerous dude. I just hope he has a better ground game than his mentor Hunt. Some people don't like him and the way he carries himself, I don't mind it. When you can FUCKING DESTROY someone the way he did Asker, you've earned the right to be a little cocky.

The prelims were a mixed bag. Know how I said I underestimated Matthews because of his Fight Night Sydney performance? I did the opposite for Damien Brown. He seemed hesitant to engage for a lot of that fight, a totally different guy to the one that bit down on his mouthpiece and started swinging like a beast against Frank Camacho. Most of the crowd were yelling "do something!" most of the fight. He had those leg kicks, and was a little more active in the third, but that was probably the disappointment of the day next to Hunt getting stifled.

Loved seeing Ross Pearson finally get a win. Lot of time for that bloke. He's definitely an honorary Aussie.

My local boy Volkanovski, smashing Kennedy into oblivion! He deserves a top 15 at featherweight now, 17-1, 4-0 in UFC, with his most impressive win yet.

Adesanya living up to the hype! Excellent striking, and stopped those takedowns like a beast, even though he was clearly giving up some size to Wilkinson.

Shit, sorry for the very long post.

*TL;DR- Had a great time in Perth. Very tiring though. UFC 221 was an excellent, action packed show that unveiled a handful of very promising prospects. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I was a bit annoyed that they're giving Romero the shot after he missed weight and just lost his fight to Whittaker. But I've had to come to terms with the fact that the WME-IMG owned UFC doesn't care for trivial things like making weight and winning streaks. I don't give Romero slack on the weight miss. People defend him saying "oh, it was short notice" or "it's his first time". He was scheduled to face Branch in two weeks, he would have been in camp already.
> 
> I think the reason I was so mad at Romero was that I found out he missed weight right as we got the bus from Perth Airport to our hotel, and the early news was that the fight might be off. You can imagine how I felt about that possibility after all the drama leading up to UFC 221.


You're really gonna hold a whopping 2 pounds over Yoel's decimation of Rockhold? Had he not stepped up he would have had 2 WEEKS to lose all of a few pounds. In camp or not, that 2 weeks is crucial to wrestlers who now how to cut weight the right way. You make it seem like this is Hendricks, Kelvin or Borg, knowing they have a set date and still coming in 5 to 8 pounds over. That's not the case here nor should it be treated as such.

How you felt when you got the news is one thing. But the reality of the situation is entirely different. Romero showed the fuck up, handled his business and made a statement, all on short notice. I agree with CHAMPviaDQ, some people are taking those 2 pounds to heart.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't know about anyone else, but I'm getting pretty fucking tired of this TMZ tabloid instagram threesome with Nate, Conor and Floyd. Meanhile doing fuck all and not signing on to any actual fights, just a way to keep their names relevant. 






Glad you ha d a good time - @Rookie of the Year!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> You're really gonna hold a whopping 2 pounds over Yoel's decimation of Rockhold? Had he not stepped up he would have had 2 WEEKS to lose all of a few pounds. In camp or not, that 2 weeks is crucial to wrestlers who now how to cut weight the right way. You make it seem like this is Hendricks, Kelvin or Borg, knowing they have a set date and still coming in 5 to 8 pounds over. That's not the case here nor should it be treated as such.
> 
> How you felt when you got the news is one thing. But the reality of the situation is entirely different. Romero showed the fuck up, handled his business and made a statement, all on short notice. I agree with CHAMPviaDQ, some people are taking those 2 pounds to heart.


Like I said, I've come to terms with it, and I've given the reason I was mad about it. Doesn't take anything away from what Romero did, that KO was a thing of beauty. Always happy to see Rockhold get finished because he's a giant douche.

But my heart was in my throat when I got the news. Imagine if Rockhold refused the fight? I spent thousands of dollars on a holiday, and those two pounds could have royally fucked it up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> But my heart was in my throat when I got the news. Imagine if Rockhold refused the fight? I spent thousands of dollars on a holiday, and those two pounds could have royally fucked it up.


But you, along with several others, are blaming Romero for something completely out of his control. He didn't give Whitaker a Staph infection, but he did agree to a short notice fight that saved a card, not fucked it up.

I've never known anyone to hold weight against a late notice replacement before. I just don't see why anyone would start now. :justsayin


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But you, along with several others, are blaming Romero for something completely out of his control. He didn't give Whitaker a Staph infection, but he did agree to a short notice fight that saved a card, not fucked it up.
> 
> I've never known anyone to hold weight against a late notice replacement before. I just don't see why anyone would start now. :justsayin


Dude, I think you're more mad about this than I am. I gave Romero credit for a great knockout, and I mentioned that I had no problem with Romero vs. Whittaker II in my original post.

I said I was annoyed about it, I didn't say "fuck Romero, I hope he dies in a fire." And it wasn't just the weight miss, it was that we just saw Romero vs. Whittaker as well. Besides, 4 weeks isn't insanely short notice, most of the time when a fighter misses weight on short notice, it's because they got the call in under two weeks.

All it is, I would have preferred things to go a different way than they have. They've gone a different way, and I'm good with that now. It's happening, should be a great fight, no worries. I think the core of it is that the weight miss created half an interim title fight, then Romero won and Dana just threw up his hands and said, "we'll give to him anyway." We know interim titles are BS, but this whole situation has REALLY exposed it as not meaning a damn thing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But you, along with several others, are blaming Romero for something completely out of his control. He didn't give Whitaker a Staph infection, but he did agree to a short notice fight that saved a card, not fucked it up.
> 
> I've never known anyone to hold weight against a late notice replacement before. I just don't see why anyone would start now. :justsayin


Who's saying this?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Who's saying this?


I did say in my original post that I wasn't cutting Romero slack on the weight miss because he was already in camp and four weeks, I feel, is plenty of time to make weight.

But, it's not an issue I'm going to stew over. It just showed that interim titles mean nothing, because Romero's in the exact same spot he would have been in had he made weight, just without the shiny prop.

Romero vs. Whittaker II should be awesome. I'm most curious to see if Whittaker can be the first guy to finish Yoel in the UFC, he came close back in July even with his busted knee.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> We know interim titles are BS, but this whole situation has REALLY exposed it as not meaning a damn thing.


Dana's fault and Dana's problem :shrug


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry double post, but Gustafsson started talking shit on instagram, and I actually feel like Rockhold/Gus isn't a bad fight? Am I crazy?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

samizayn said:


> Sorry double post, but Gustafsson started talking shit on instagram, and I actually feel like Rockhold/Gus isn't a bad fight? Am I crazy?


Sounds good on paper but I have a sneaky suspicion that Gus wipes the floor with him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't think Luke should go anywhere near light heavyweight let alone one of the best in that division


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Speaking of Light Heavyweight.... 

_Jon Jones’ manager Malki Kawa spoke to MMAFighting’s Luke Thomas in a recent interview where he gave us an update on the current status of the former 205lb champion.

It’s hard to look upon it in the same way now, but when UFC 214’s main event fixture between Daniel Cormier and Jon Jones was through, it really did feel as though the story of Jon Jones had reached its peak.

The dramatic rise and fall that led ‘Bones’ to recapturing his title in such emphatic fashion was a fairytale ending to the troubled year or so that preceded it, one that managed also to put to bed one of the most entertaining and truly vicious rivalries we have ever seen in this sport of mixed martial arts.

Order seemed to be restored in the light-heavyweight division and with that, the game’s greatest talent once again took his rightful spot atop the pound-for-pound rankings.

For all the doubts about Jon’s ability to deal with the pressures that filled his life, though, no one could have predicted the next twist in his long and turbulent saga.

We all, of course, know the current situation with the (practically) unbeaten former-champion, and while his failed USADA test could see him come away with a potentially career-ending ban from competition, doubts still remain over how intentional his most recent misdemeanour actually was.

Speaking on the latest edition of MMAFighting‘s Luke Thomas’ popular Sirius XM radio show, Jon’s manager Malki Kawa gave a pretty optimistic update on his future and how we can all expect to hear something more concrete within the next month or so.

“By the end of this month I think we get some clarity on the issues. We have a hearing with the California State Athletic Commission and we’re hoping to get the investigation with USADA wrapped up by then, as well.

“Hopefully it all works out that way. I got to assume that by the end of March, for a fact, we will get this resolved and get an idea of what it’s looking like. I’d like to say about a 95-percent chance [that we see Jones fight by the end of the year].

“If USADA is a respectable organization, which I think that they are, and they take all the information they compiled, all the interviews that they’ve done and all the things they’ve seen, they know for a fact that Jon Jones was not cheating and he was not intentionally taking any kind of substance.

“I think they know that and everybody can come to that conclusion based on the circumstances of his situation. That’s the most I am going to say at this point because it is obviously ongoing and I don’t want to piss those guys off.

“Jon went out and got a polygraph test. I hear everyone shooting it down, but the truth is, when a guy knows he is innocent he’s going to go through every measure to prove he is innocent.”_


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Jones moving up to HW :mark


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I wish Rumble would return. He said if he did, it would be at HW. 

That, I'm sure will be the fight to entice him back into the octagon, since they've never fought.

Rumble v Jones at HW.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gustafsson claiming DC is holding the division hostage when he just defended the title last month :gsp


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Calling out a guy a weight class below has always rubbed me the wrong way, esp coming off a brutal loss


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Gustafsson claiming DC is holding the division hostage when he just defended the title last month


Blackie, welcome backie!

And Gus is a moron. DC is nothing short of a great and fighting champion. What has Gus done?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*MMA Color Commentator Gold*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io9lZrXbAMw&t=10s


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: MMA Color Commentator Gold*

Can a mod fix that for me?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Color Commentator Gold*

What you've done is not only fuck up the simple task of posting a Youtube video, but you've completely fucked up the entire point of your existence by trying to make a thread that doesn't even need its own thread because there is already a thread dedicated to MMA stuff. Don't ask mods for help, re-evaluate your life decisions.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Calling out a guy a weight class below has always rubbed me the wrong way, esp coming off a brutal loss


I don't mind it in this case, really. Luke has always been considered a big MW, and Gus didn't say a thing until Rockhold said it himself that he would move up. Luke also said the following:

*“So move up, cut less weight, and have easier fights? C’mon.”*

Easier fights? Okay there, Skyler.

My only issue with Gus' tweet is that the timing was bad (after Luke got KO'd) and he took a shot at DC again. He needs to deal with the fact that DC is locked in with Stipe and no tweet will change that. In a Gus vs Rockhold bout, I would lean heavily to Gus. Gus' boxing would cause massive problems for Luke. If Luke doesn't fix the holes in his defence he's going to have problems. That chin ain't bailing him out.



(Wow, why is it so big?)

Oof, that 2017 looking nasty. If you look at the names he beats/loses to you get a decent picture of Cowboy's 'ceiling'. To be fair, his fight with Lawler was a fairly close decision loss. Medeiros should be a winnable fight but we'll see where Cowboy is at. A win in Austin, Texas for the 'Cowboy' would be a nice little turn around. Although this does nothing for him rankings wise. This is a chance for Medeiros to advance and he is resilient.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Was the Nate Diaz fight really all the way back in 2011? Man, time has sure flown by since then, I had no idea it was that long ago :hogan

Don't forget y'all Bellator 194 is tomorrow night. Meathead vs. Big Country, Pitbull, McGeary and Heather Hardy on the card.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

^There's also ACB with Albert Tumenov. 

They've been dishing out loads of great cards lately with violent finishes. They have quite the roster, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The problem with Gus is he rarely fights and his schtick of "remember those great title fights I had" is wearing thin. It's like he's living off being an exciting loser. I'd like to see him run through the top 5, because without his claim to the title shot is loose. I mean outside of the Glover win his resume is just as impressive as OSPs. Gus is right there with Holly Holm as getting the most opportunities for doing nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The problem with Gus is he rarely fights and his schtick of "remember those great title fights I had" is wearing thin. It's like he's living off being an exciting loser. I'd like to see him run through the top 5, because without his claim to the title shot is loose. I mean outside of the Glover win his resume is just as impressive as OSPs. Gus is right there with Holly Holm as getting the most opportunities for doing nothing.


Gross exaggeration. Gus has 4 losses, two of them by the hands of GOATS (Jones, Cormier) Not to mention incredibly close fights. THe other losses were to Rumble and Phil which was very early on in his career. 



Compare to OSP he has lost 10 times to the likes of Bader, Glover, Manuwa, Volkan.



I agree Gus shouldn't complain and just fight, but your statement regarding their records is just wrong


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Gross exaggeration. Gus has 4 losses, two of them by the hands of GOATS (Jones, Cormier) Not to mention incredibly close fights. THe other losses were to Rumble and Phil which was very early on in his career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Rumble loss wasn't early in his career it was the same year as the DC loss. I bring up OSP because i'm honestly not sure Gus is much better than him. I don't think Gus beats Bader or Davis(in a remastch)? How do we know he beats Volkan or OSP. If Gus was to fight Bader, Davis, Volkan, and OSP I don't think he'd go 4-0 or 3-1. My issue with Gus is he gets way too much respect for high profile losses, despite there's a real pattern of beating barely top 10 guys, and losing too actual top guys.

He has little competition against the middle tier and not enoough wins against top 5 to get this much respect. Rumble spent less time at LHW and while he was never champ he beat Bader, Gus, Glover, and Davis. That's establishing yourself above the rest. If instead of getting a Manuwa who's best win was over Ryan Jimmo what if Gus fought Davis again? If instead of fighting Jan Blachowitz he fought Bader? Are you sure he beats both i'm not. Instead of calling for Rockhold what if he took on Volkan, maybe Gus' chin can handle it maybe it can't. For a guy who's 3-3 in his last 6 with only 1 of those names over a top opponent at the time, Gus is talked too highly about.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

ACB is just starting now for anyone who's interested.

https://www.fite.tv/watch/acb-80-burrel-vs-tumenov/2momp/


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> the Rumble loss wasn't early in his career it was the same year as the DC loss. I bring up OSP because i'm honestly not sure Gus is much better than him. I don't think Gus beats Bader or Davis(in a remastch)? How do we know he beats Volkan or OSP. If Gus was to fight Bader, Davis, Volkan, and OSP I don't think he'd go 4-0 or 3-1. My issue with Gus is he gets way too much respect for high profile losses, despite there's a real pattern of beating barely top 10 guys, and losing too actual top guys.
> 
> He has little competition against the middle tier and not enoough wins against top 5 to get this much respect. Rumble spent less time at LHW and while he was never champ he beat Bader, Gus, Glover, and Davis. That's establishing yourself above the rest. If instead of getting a Manuwa who's best win was over Ryan Jimmo what if Gus fought Davis again? If instead of fighting Jan Blachowitz he fought Bader? Are you sure he beats both i'm not. Instead of calling for Rockhold what if he took on Volkan, maybe Gus' chin can handle it maybe it can't. For a guy who's 3-3 in his last 6 with only 1 of those names over a top opponent at the time, Gus is talked too highly about.


How do you think OSP beats any of those guys lol? Gus would probs have a better shot than OSP in all those fights


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 220* is estimated at doing *340,000 to 380,000 pay-per-view buys*.


https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/2/16/17019322/ngannou-vs-miocic-heavyweight-title-fight-does-similar-ppv-numbers-as-ufc-219










And you wonder why stuff like Woodley vs. Diaz is even being considered :leo


Spoiler: A random semi nude Ryan Bader at a basketball game lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think 350,000 or so is decent given the card at this point.


I think I read somewhere that UFC 221 is apparently doing like 150,000


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Just watched an awesome interview with Cowboy, hoping that confidence carries into the cage and he can get back in the win column. Been a big fan of Cerrone since his WEC days, so hoping he has another run to the belt in him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BornBad said:


> Speaking of Light Heavyweight....
> 
> _Jon Jones’ manager Malki Kawa spoke to MMAFighting’s Luke Thomas in a recent interview where he gave us an update on the current status of the former 205lb champion.
> 
> ...


If Jones fights this year you can pretty confirm USADA is a joke. The whole situation stinks.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if some shadiness was going on behind the scenes. The UFC are in dire need of Bones to come back and bolster their PPV revenue.

The way Joe Rogan has been constantly defending Jones on his podcast has really rubbed me the wrong way. Even if it was just contaminated cocaine that still doesn't excuse his idiocy, he couldn't even keep his body clean for his big comeback fight ffs :no: Like I've said before when is enough going to be enough? The amount of chances he keeps getting is ridiculous.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/96457778779632435
:jonjones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964577787796324352
He will never learn


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964577787796324352


fpalm

The man is a sociopath.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lyoto Machida vs. Vitor Belfort set for UFC 224 in Rio de Janiro, Brazil on May 12th.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/02/vitor-belfort-vs-lyoto-machida-ufc-224-rio

:bjpenn

There once was a time when this bout would of been a mouth watering prospect but it has since lost its lustre. Still, if this is indeed going to be Vitor's final fight then it's a good way to go out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No one questions Jones' hard work. Being this shameless is actually difficult. Hiding from USADA under an octagon takes commitment. Going back to the scene of the crime to get your drugs takes heart.

Cut that fool.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Bellator main card is starting if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed how leg kicks have become more prominent in fights lately? I've been seeing more and more fighters like Liam McGreary just there getting tore to shreds with kicks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> No one questions Jones' hard work. Being this shameless is actually difficult. Hiding from USADA under an octagon takes commitment. Going back to the scene of the crime to get your drugs takes heart.
> 
> Cut that fool.


I know he's not quite at the Jones level, but how do you feel about Conor? He's been apart of altercations at pressers, refused to fight, attacked a referee and staffer and been apart of a serious altercation in a bar with the Irish Mob. How does he rank on the thin ice scale?


Pitbull with that damage! What a counter. And hat's off to him for pausing to let the ref in. I think he even looked over at him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that as well, DX. Classy move from Pitbull.

That Heather Hardy fight was tough to watch. But I am still a sucker for her brash Brooklyn attitude.

Meathead vs. Big Country up next :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why the hell are Bellator's main events only three rounders? 

EDIT - Damn this crowd is not happy with the decision at all.

Third round and take downs aside I thought Meathead looked pretty good tonight. He looked loose, sharp and fast, he was using his angles well and constantly peppering Roy with combinations. Roy on the other hand looked incredibly one dimensional at times and was really telegraphing that over hand right. He was able to get the take downs but was unable to do much with them aside from that crucifix in the third round. Matt has clearly evolved and grown as a fighter since their first fight but his take down defence is still severely lacking.

Personally I think Matt deserved the decision but I would of really liked to have seen this fight go another two rounds since the momentum seemed to be swinging in Roy's favour towards the end. Having only three rounds felt a little anti-climatic to me.

Meathead should be the clear favourite to win the tournament now since he arguably overcame his toughest challenge IMO. Although maybe Bader can give him trouble with his wrestling, that's certainly possible based on tonight's display. However Ryan's not a natural Heavyweight nor does he have a rock solid granite chin like Roy does. We'll see.

If I were to guess I'd say we'll end up with Mir vs. Meathead in the final but who knows how Frank will look after that long lay off. He was looking helluva chubby at the Sonnen vs. Rampage fight. I wouldn't be shocked at all if Fedor clipped him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Why the hell are Bellator's main events only three rounders?


Makes sense to keep the fights shorter. It keeps fighters healthier too. I heard it on the Rogan podcast, fighters only have so many 5 round fights in them. Yes title fights need more rounds but non title fights really don't. 3 rounds is usually enough to pick a winner. Don't get me wrong, I love a war, but these guys kill themselves doing it.

I would have loved to have seen a 4th and 5th round between Chuck and Wanderlei. But it wasn't a title fight and if they wanted a rematch, I'm pretty sure we would have seen it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That Heather Hardy/Ana Julaton fight was absolutely atrocious. Can't remember the last time I saw a fight that bad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know he's not quite at the Jones level, but how do you feel about Conor? He's been apart of altercations at pressers, refused to fight, attacked a referee and staffer and been apart of a serious altercation in a bar with the Irish Mob. How does he rank on the thin ice scale?
> 
> 
> Pitbull with that damage! What a counter. And hat's off to him for pausing to let the ref in. I think he even looked over at him.


He's a cokehead for sure - Not sure if he's on PED's but wouldn't be surprised. 

Altercations at pressers are part of the game and not sure he actually has refused to fight. He's holding a division up for sure but was incredibly active prior to taking a break and is probably looking for another Mayweather fight, which I hate. 

Still nothing compared to Jones and doesn't try and act the good Christian in front of the camera's either. He's been quite open about the sport being about getting himself as much money while he can get it. He is what he is.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I did some wiki-ing, what's up with Bellator's love of Michael Chandler?




Irish Jet said:


> He's a cokehead for sure - Not sure if he's on PED's but wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Altercations at pressers are part of the game and not sure he actually has refused to fight. He's holding a division up for sure but was incredibly active prior to taking a break and is probably looking for another Mayweather fight, which I hate.
> 
> Still nothing compared to Jones and doesn't try and act the good Christian in front of the camera's either. He's been quite open about the sport being about getting himself as much money while he can get it. He is what he is.


Not trying to stir the spot, but you came to the conclusion, "He is what he is," but you left out striking a referee, striking a crew member and the bar altercation from your response. How is that?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

they're both POS but also entertaining in the cage. I never pay much attention to what they are doing outside of the octagon. It's like watching The Pianist and Chinatown, we all know the director is a sick fuck but both are great films.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I did some wiki-ing, what's up with Bellator's love of Michael Chandler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That falls under Cokehead?

What is your point here? Is that on par with hitting a pregnant woman with your car and taking off?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was a flying knee waiting to happen. Boy missed his opportunity.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Some kind of sick joke that Polaris have a guy in the booth with a speech impediment. What fresh hell.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> That falls under Cokehead?
> 
> What is your point here? Is that on par with hitting a pregnant woman with your car and taking off?


I wasn't trying to make a point, I was asking a question. Where does Conor rank on the thin ice scale to you? Should he be on the cut list as his negatives are far outweighing his positives now?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

PrettyLush dropping Roman Polanski references in the MMA thread :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964914998647517185
roud


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice retirement gift.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cerrone is on a loosing streak but i don't see him retire. But i think he shouldn't fight at 170


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Cerrone is on a loosing streak but i don't see him retire. But i think he shouldn't fight at 170


He can't hang with the elite at 155 either though. May as well be a midcarder at 170 so he doesn't have to drain himself.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964963129946882048
:hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Excited for the card today actually. Black Beast, Super Sage, Vick and Main event


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> How do you think OSP beats any of those guys lol? Gus would probs have a better shot than OSP in all those fights


It's not to say OSP beats all those guys as much as nothing on Gus resume save the lone Glover suggests Gus is leagues above midtier level like OSP. As in if Gus fought all the guys OSP has fought I don't think he'd have a winning record against them either.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HE PUT HIM IN THE RINGS OF SATURN!

Sucks that he nailed guy in the balls twice though....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> HE PUT HIM IN THE RINGS OF SATURN!
> 
> Sucks that he nailed guy in the balls twice though....


I feel like hitting your opponent in the balls is a good strategy in the UFC. Even when you do it twice in 2 minutes you don't get docked. And I feel like I've seen this happen a number of times where someone lands a low blow and then wins soon after the fight restarts. 

Lots of finishes so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

5/6 FINISHES SO FAR


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sage wins? Hmmmm? The strike tally got him the W I guess.


Well damn, Alves survived. 10-8?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oof what a vicious knee


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swiped that chin with a cross. A KNEE CROSS!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sage wins? Hmmmm? The strike tally got him the W I guess.
> 
> 
> Well damn, Alves survived. 10-8?


I don't think they appreciated the takedown strategy of Gouti. He would get a takedown and then his goal seemed to be to just stay in that position for as long as possible while getting peppered by Sage. 

I scored the fight the same way.


I get that Vick weighed in at 155 but how fucking heavy is he right now?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's go BLACK BEAST


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

How can Derek Lewis be extremely embarrassing and extremely fun to watch all in the same time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

These heavys are moving like cruiserweight!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Every fight Derek Lewis makes an ass of himself.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BLACK MOTHER FUCKING BEAST!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*DEREK LEWIS WILL FUCK YOU UP*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Derrick Lewis. 

Round 1" Throws bombs. Gets down on the mat, stands up with a giant Polish man of his back, throws the Polish man off him, punches the Polish man in his face, pounds the Polish man for a while before he loses position.

Round 2: Spends almost the entire round on the ground. Clearly is gassed. Spend about 1 minute total standing up with a large Polish man on his back. 

Round 3: Is clearly standing there doing nothing to get some engery back. Gets pushed into the cage. Doesn't do much for a while. Gets one last burst of energy where he shrugs off the giant Polish man and then knocks him the fuck out. 

He was clearly the less skilled fighter but was just really strong and a badass. And he won.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Buttermaker said:


> How can Derek Lewis be extremely embarrassing and extremely fun to watch all in the same time.





Buttermaker said:


> Every fight Derek Lewis makes an ass of himself.


You receive your invitation to the Playa Haters Ball yet?

Really good fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nate bout to spark up and they kill the camera!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FUCKING NATE DIAZ :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cowboy with that photo finish!

What a night of fights!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome awesome night, THe Lewis interview, plus Nate Diaz was fucking cherry on top


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> You receive your invitation to the Playa Haters Ball yet?
> 
> Really good fight!


Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy his fights and the fuckery involved with his exhaustion desperation knockouts.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I like Yancy, but seeing Cowboy get that finish after a bad 2017, with his grandma there watching... that's as happy as I've been with a fight result in quite some time... with last week's Hunt vs. Blaydes at the other end of the spectrum. What an emotional rollercoaster. Awesome stuff for Cerrone, incredibly happy for him. Tied for most wins and most finishes? Hell yeah. Give him a top 10 welterweight on PPV next time to break those records.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cowboy tied for most wins. Damn, imagine if he got the knod in a couple of his 2017 fights. Most finishes too. Wow! And some people say he doesn't belong in the HoF.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a fun & crazy card


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cowboy needs to head back to LW, good to see him back in the win column tho


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Mike Perry wins next week I think they might as well go ahead and book the Cowboy fight for the Summer. Cash in while Donald's still got something left in the tank.

I wonder what to make of Nate Diaz being cage side :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> If Mike Perry wins next week I think they might as well go ahead and book the Cowboy fight for the Summer. Cash in while Donald's still got something left in the tank.
> 
> I wonder what to make of Nate Diaz being cage side :hmm:


It might be something, but Nate is good friends with Yancy, so could be just supporting his friend


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Already rocking that Diaz shot as a sig I see :ken You're probably right but I like to live in the hope that the Diaz Bros return are imminent :fingerscrossed

Did Lewis really say what I think he did tonight? That dude gives no fucks at all :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The Lewis post fight interview and Nate Diaz smoking a joint is one of the greatest moments in UFC history


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Only saw the last two fights but the Fight Night get great reviews so i'll check the whole shit later 

Lewis with that money time victory and Cowboy back on track made my day already... Granny Cerrone still so fucking cool lol


Oh and Nate Diaz being Nate Diaz :mj4


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

MIKE GOLDBERG AND CHAEL SONNEN > CORPORATE ANIK AND ROGAN

And there is a reason why people bash Jimmy Smith. Yes he knows his mma but his style is so similar to Joe Rogan's that it's ridiculous. Be your own man don't be a B-version of a comedian pretending to know mma. Just grow up. You're 40 years old Jimmy!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> MIKE GOLDBERG AND CHAEL SONNEN > CORPORATE ANIK AND ROGAN
> 
> And there is a reason why people bash Jimmy Smith. Yes he knows his mma but his style is so similar to Joe Rogan's that it's ridiculous. Be your own man don't be a B-version of a comedian pretending to know mma. Just grow up. You're 40 years old Jimmy!


Yeah it's this kind of post that stops me frequenting this thread as often as I otherwise would.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The people that hate Jimmy Smith better get use to him because he's the heir apparent to Joe Rogan's throne. There's a reason why Joe pushed so hard for the UFC to hire him, he wants to walk away knowing the commentary booth will be left in capable hands.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jimmy Smith and Sean Wheelock are my all time favorite MMA commentary duo. Nobody else is even a close second.

If Josh Burkman doesn't get cut, I'm rioting. Dude is 6-12-0-1 in his UFC career


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe its cause he banged Arianny, cause I have no idea how he wasn't cut 3 fights ago


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966145809338150913
:hmm:

I like how more active the UFC's social media accounts have been recently. They posted that Joe Rogan thing about him offering to mediate a Ben Askren meeting with Dana White which was kinda cool although nothing will probably come out of it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966145809338150913
> :hmm:
> 
> I like how more active the UFC's social media accounts have been recently. They posted that Joe Rogan thing about him offering to mediate a Ben Askren meeting with Dana White which was kinda cool although nothing will probably come out of it.


Some of their tweets are cringe as shit but cant fault them for trying at least lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lewis is a bum compared to Ngannou. It will be a butchering.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Lewis is a bum compared to Ngannou. It will be a butchering.


I don't know man, Lewis has some crazy power in his hands, it wouldn't be a walk in the park for Ngannou at all.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ngannou's reach, explosiveness and power going to seal the deal in my opinion. I don't see any single advantage Lewis has over him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just as long this fight stays within one round that would be great


----------



## vyoung70 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

unkout


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Ngannou's reach, explosiveness and power going to seal the deal in my opinion. I don't see any single advantage Lewis has over him.


Disagree. I think Lewis can clinch with him and make it enough of a brawl to catch him when he needs to. At this stage Lewis is a tough night out for almost everyone in that division not named Stipe or Fabricio.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Snyder_man45/st...elp-conor-mcgregor-smash-khabib-nurmagomedov/

Snyder-coached McGregor vs Khabib. My body is ready.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Disagree. I think Lewis can clinch with him and make it enough of a brawl to catch him when he needs to. At this stage Lewis is a tough night out for almost everyone in that division not named Stipe or Fabricio.


Derrick Lewis does not clinch. 





















Jacare vs Kelvin confirmed for UFC 224


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Derrick Lewis does not clinch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean he won't utilize what little skills he has in the area against the weakest grappler in the division.

Kelvin wins that fight. Then everybody will be amazed and talk about how great he is before forgetting a week later and then writing him off again the next time he has a fight booked before being proven wrong again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor McGregor claims he offered to fight Frankie Edgar at UFC 222 :mj

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfgvR31Hu1i/?hl=en&taken-by=thenotoriousmma

EDIT - almost forgot to post this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966802205880840192
For some reason I already thought Kevin Lee was scheduled to face Justin Gaethje :wtf2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Justin is fighting Dustin.


Conor spewing horseshit Im guessing.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Justin is fighting Dustin.


That's right! I have no idea why that slipped my mind :lol Holy moly, what an all out war that's going to be. 










We should all enjoy Justin while we can because his style ain't made for longevity.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967075453386280961


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tonight's card is surprisingly decent. You've even got Renan Barao headlining the pre-lims :dana2 The highlight of the night for me will of course be Sara McMann and those beefy handjob arms of hers :trips5


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I expected the line to be at least -200 for Lil Heathen. I think he's more skilled and more consistent than Emmett, who is talented but sometimes doesn't turn it on. Really good card all the way through though obviously


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Luke Rockhold says he's moving up to 205lbs next unless a third Bisping fight happens. He also said the Gustafsson fight interests him very much.

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/22555625/former-middleweight-champion-luke-rockhold-planning-jump-light-heavyweight-division

Personally I feel like jumping straight into a Gus fight would be ill-advised for Mr. Salthold.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rockhold can change weight classes all he wants, that wont solve his complete and utter lack of any ability to intelligently defend himself striking. 

Its crazy that he is ultimately one of the best MWs in the World, but he doesn't even understand the basic fundamentals of striking defence.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967225081419259905
I guess they're done flirting with the Cyborg fight then.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Could still happen after. Who the fuck is Cyborg gonna fight after 222 hahahaa. 






Pumped for the card tonight


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Renan Barao? Holy fuck, dude went from being heralded by many as the greatest fighter alive to being on the FOX Prelims of a Fight Night card. 


I'm not even joking, I completely forgot that this guy existed.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is just my opinion, but the only time where I think it is appropiate to embrace your opponent is after the fight is over. Just fucking touch gloves before the fight and that's it. Not touching gloves every round, or hugging and certainly not fucking during a fight where the other guy just got knocked down. That was wayyy too much IMO.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn it! Went to do my predictions this morning and I was late by about 5 minutes. Normally UFC cards start closer to 10am here, it's only 8:20. This is going to be a fun card on FOX, I'll chuck down my predictions here just for the hell of it.



> Emmett R2 KO/TKO
> Andrade Dec
> OSP R2 Sub
> Perry R1 KO/TKO
> ...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seneca said:


> This is just my opinion, but the only time where I think it is appropiate to embrace your opponent is after the fight is over. Just fucking touch gloves before the fight and that's it. Not touching gloves every round, or hugging and certainly not fucking during a fight where the other guy just got knocked down. That was wayyy too much IMO.


Touching gloves before the final round in boxing is ok too. I would not have problem if they done this before the 5th round too...

Speaking of Nick Diaz btw



> _Nick Diaz might be ready to return to action.
> 
> After a hiatus that stretches all the way back to 2015 when he faced former middleweight champion Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz may be looking to return to action in the near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I really have no interest in the Diaz brothers. Both Nick and Nate have spent so much of the last 5 years sitting on the sidelines, talking shit and holding out for money fights. I understand they have their appeal and their fanbase due to their "controversial" personas, but the Diaz bros seem to have an overinflated sense of their worth. Based on their level of activity and success, they don't deserve the kind of money and attention they want IMO.

Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor was a perfect storm, but before that, Nate was a middle of the road guy. Nick Diaz had momentum coming in off his great Strikeforce run, but that was 7/8 years ago now. Since then he beat up BJ Penn, got outpointed by Condit and whined incessantly, then somehow got a fight with GSP for the title anyway, got completely shut down, and then somehow got a PPV main event with Anderson Silva.

I don't hate Nick and Nate, but can someone explain it to me? It all perplexes me. Does dropping a few F bombs and middle fingers make up for all the things I said? I don't get why they see themselves as massive stars, or why the UFC does. I get the appeal of Conor vs. Nate III, at least. But I don't think a Nate Diaz fight with anyone else is going to draw any significant money, and I don't get why Nick Diaz returning is a big deal when his only accomplishment since 2011 is beating up BJ Penn.

I understand that Nick has a more decorated resume than Nate, but it's kind of like, "what have you done for me lately?" I don't think his early UFC/Strikeforce history has any bearing on how good/valuable he is in 2018.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I really have no interest in the Diaz brothers. Both Nick and Nate have spent so much of the last 5 years sitting on the sidelines, talking shit and holding out for money fights. I understand they have their appeal and their fanbase due to their "controversial" personas, but the Diaz bros seem to have an overinflated sense of their worth. Based on their level of activity and success, they don't deserve the kind of money and attention they want IMO.
> 
> Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor was a perfect storm, but before that, Nate was a middle of the road guy. Nick Diaz had momentum coming in off his great Strikeforce run, but that was 7/8 years ago now. Since then he beat up BJ Penn, got outpointed by Condit and whined incessantly, then somehow got a fight with GSP for the title anyway, got completely shut down, and then somehow got a PPV main event with Anderson Silva.
> 
> ...


I think it's because they're action fighters on top of being rebellious. The action fighter thing is important because it's a pretty safe bet they're not coming to lay and pray, wall and stall, or point fight. Then add in the fact that they are essentially rebels and it makes sense why they're so loved. 

MMA fans are very forgiving when it comes to win/loss records as long as they like you, so it makes sense that they're mediocre records as of late doesn't hamper them. They have a big fan base in a sport where losses don't really matter, so them constantly getting bigger shots than there records suggests they deserve. It's a sport wide thing though, not limited to them. For instance did Gus really deserve his shot over DC after getting knocked out by Rumble, or did he get it because he's an action fighter with a decent fan base and that made him an easier sell than Bader who despite having a 4 fight win streak can be boring and has very little fans. Thr Diaz brothers are easy to sell.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's because they're action fighters on top of being rebellious. The action fighter thing is important because it's a pretty safe bet they're not coming to lay and pray, wall and stall, or point fight. Then add in the fact that they are essentially rebels and it makes sense why they're so loved.
> 
> MMA fans are very forgiving when it comes to win/loss records as long as they like you, so it makes sense that they're mediocre records as of late doesn't hamper them. They have a big fan base in a sport where losses don't really matter, so them constantly getting bigger shots than there records suggests they deserve. It's a sport wide thing though, not limited to them. For instance did Gus really deserve his shot over DC after getting knocked out by Rumble, or did he get it because he's an action fighter with a decent fan base and that made him an easier sell than Bader who despite having a 4 fight win streak can be boring and has very little fans. Thr Diaz brothers are easy to sell.


Yeah, that's fair, I guess. One thing that annoys me about the Diaz brothers style is that while they do have an action style, they don't seem to have the ability to adapt if the opponent won't oblige them in their style. If they can't swarm and get in a firefight, the action won't be there because they don't really have a plan B. Nick vs. Condit, Nate vs. Benson Henderson... then we hear, "it's fucking bullshit, they didn't want to fight me, baby leg kicks" etc. As people get smarter in their approach to MMA, it becomes more and more of a toss up as to whether we get fun Diaz fights or not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, that's fair, I guess. One thing that annoys me about the Diaz brothers style is that while they do have an action style, they don't seem to have the ability to adapt if the opponent won't oblige them in their style. If they can't swarm and get in a firefight, the action won't be there because they don't really have a plan B. Nick vs. Condit, Nate vs. Benson Henderson... then we hear, "it's fucking bullshit, they didn't want to fight me, baby leg kicks" etc. As people get smarter in their approach to MMA, it becomes more and more of a toss up as to whether we get fun Diaz fights or not.


Yeah they seemingly have no plans of growing their game which kind of sucks. But a lot of folk from that era seem similar tbh. I think fighters like them and Rampage would be much better served boxing since that's all they seem to really want to do. Because I agree it gets old hearing them and Rampage whine about how someone had the audacity to not fall right into there strengths. Nothing was funnier to me than when Nate said that Conor didn't knock him down he was playing possum.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dear God what a ducking WAR!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That KO was as clean a finish as I've seen in quite some time. Brilliant work by Jouban.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Phenomenal start to the event


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Diaz brothers are gold entertainment in interviews or social medias. That's enough to stay relevant with a roster who lack charisma these days...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liked the amount of respect they both had for each other, especially after that sort of fight. Jouban's post fight interview was good too.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

BornBad said:


> Diaz brothers are gold entertainment in interviews or social medias. That's enough to stay relevant with a roster who lack charisma these days...


Eh, interviews and social media doesn't matter that much to me when it comes to MMA. If MMA was a meal, interviews, media, trash talk... it's like the side of fries. Can be a nice addition to things, but I bought the meal for the juicy steak. Steak being the fights, of course.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's because they're action fighters on top of being rebellious. The action fighter thing is important because it's a pretty safe bet they're not coming to lay and pray, wall and stall, or point fight. Then add in the fact that they are essentially rebels and it makes sense why they're so loved.
> 
> MMA fans are very forgiving when it comes to win/loss records as long as they like you, so it makes sense that they're mediocre records as of late doesn't hamper them. They have a big fan base in a sport where losses don't really matter, so them constantly getting bigger shots than there records suggests they deserve. It's a sport wide thing though, not limited to them. For instance did Gus really deserve his shot over DC after getting knocked out by Rumble, or did he get it because he's an action fighter with a decent fan base and that made him an easier sell than Bader who despite having a 4 fight win streak can be boring and has very little fans. Thr Diaz brothers are easy to sell.


This is the reason most guys who rely on their strong wrestling or Brazilian jiu-jitsu bore me to death. Sure its a valid strategy to huggle someone on the ground and win by points, but it sure isn't entertaining for most people to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What a comeback by Marion!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I saw the blood, but I don't see how Perry lost. He can never go to decision.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't dislike Perry but his fans are atrocious.

Delighted. He was dominated in the first two rounds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jessica Andrade with the modified FU lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> This is the reason most guys who rely on their strong wrestling or Brazilian jiu-jitsu bore me to death. Sure its a valid strategy to huggle someone on the ground and win by points, but it sure isn't entertaining for most people to watch.


I like the grappling just because I wrestled growing up and into high school. Though I get why it's not exciting in the traditional sense as it doesn't look like much is going on, especially if they're the Jon Fitch type.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jessica is such a fucking savage!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jessica is such a fucking savage!


Amazing JJ beat her, I'm surprised she didn't bolt for Women's Flyweight though, since the only reason she went to WSW is because she was to small for WBW


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

UFC doing a great job in promoting Cyborg's fight. I don't even know who she is fighting ha.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its crazy how far Barao has fallen. You go back a couple of years and the UFC hype train was just getting behind him as one of the greats, and he was ultra impressive. Then TJ smacked him around for 20 minutes and the guys become a bum who cant buy a win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Good God! Stephens just mauled him to death in that flurry.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*WHEN HE LANDS.....
*


































































































*

THEY DON'T FUCKING MOVE*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its crazy how far Barao has fallen. You go back a couple of years and the UFC hype train was just getting behind him as one of the greats, and he was ultra impressive. Then TJ smacked him around for 20 minutes and the guys become a bum who cant buy a win.


I know it's cliche I think that 1st TJ fight and the 2nd one changed him. The towel really should've been thrown in. He took one of those career changing beatings, all because he just wouldn't go all the way out earlier 2x. I think TJ broke his chin then his spirit in the 2nd fight. It must be hard to go from the unstoppable to a guy who got mauled twice.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I know it's cliche I think that 1st TJ fight and the 2nd one changed him. The towel really should've been thrown in. He took one of those career changing beatings, all because he just wouldn't go all the way out earlier 2x. I think TJ broke his chin then his spirit in the 2nd fight. It must be hard to go from the unstoppable to a guy who got mauled twice.


Those crazy weight cuts would have taken it's toll on his body too


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a tremendous action packed card! We had knockouts, submissions, bloody wars and even a little controversy thrown in for good measure. I feel like we have a clear contender for Card of the Year already. Just an incredibly satisfying night of fights, I was thoroughly entertained from start to finish.

Alan Jouban looked sensational. He came right out of the gates quick, fluid and aggressive throwing an onslaught of combinations that just lit up Saunders. That's the best he's ever looked to me. I hope he's able to keep that momentum going throughout 2018.

What a fantastic comeback by Marion Reneau. Being able to survive that crucifix in the first round showed us all just how tough and determined she is, what tremendous grit and mental fortitude she possesses. Locking in that triangle in the second round kinda brought me back to the first Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen fight (although not as dramatic as that one). You could see how much of a roller coaster it was for her as the emotion just poured straight out of her after the victory was secure. It was a true testament that WMMA can just be exciting as male MMA.

Renan Barao might be on the decline but the dude is still one tough warrior. He took a hellacious barrage in the final seconds of the third round but never went down.

Alas we come to Mike Perry :sad: Full credit to Max Griffin for executing the perfect gameplan against Platinum but it felt like to me that Mike never truly got out of first gear until the third round. Now granted, he can be a little one dimensional and predictable at times but once he started to pile on the pressure and lets his hands go Griffin began to crumble a bit, if only he done that much earlier in the fight. Maybe I am overlooking how difficult Griffin made it for Mike, and perhaps the pressure of fighting in front of a home crowd also got to him a little bit, it's a set back for his career either way. BTW his girlfriend sure has one helluva set of pipes on her :lol

Ilir Latifi holy moly. That stocky frame of his is so dangerous. I feel bad for OSP because he had just begun to put together a solid little winning streak. That's gotta suck. Weird how the ref missed his taps though. What's with all these LHW's suddenly demanding title shots now that DC is lined up to fight Stipe? Simmer down lads and show a little patience.

Jessica Andrade, what a ferocious little bulldog she is. She'll just charge forward with constant, relentless pressure and maul you down with her freakish strength and granite chin. That gal might be one of the strongest females on the roster. It's crazy how she's able to toss & slam these girls around with so much ease. Tecia Torres should hold her head up high though, she gave it her all but just ran into an animal tonight. It'll be interesting to see if Andrade's chin will be able to hold up IF she ends up facing Rose Namajunas next, that will be an intriguing battle of wills for sure.

I am really not sure what to make of the finish to Stephens vs. Emmett other than it was incredibly brutal and violent. Honestly though I feel like Josh might have a case to argue that it should of been stopped but ultimately nothing comes out of these scenarios, fights are rarely overturned so is it really worth wasting your time & energy appealing? It was a savage finish though, those elbows at the end were nasty.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967640877756686336
:damn


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967575078702600192
:sodone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish that prick would go away. His shtick is beyond annoying.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I dunno, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I wish that prick would go away. His shtick is beyond annoying.


But ratings, buys, retweets, super fights, money, blowjobs, Conor, cocaine, marketing, casual fans!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Please feed Colby to Darren Till.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But ratings, buys, retweets, super fights, money, blowjobs, Conor, cocaine, marketing, casual fans!


Just goes to show the utter trash that most people gravitate torwads to these days


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Eh, interviews and social media doesn't matter that much to me when it comes to MMA. If MMA was a meal, interviews, media, trash talk... it's like the side of fries. Can be a nice addition to things, but I bought the meal for the juicy steak. Steak being the fights, of course.


Yeah i know but this the UFC

Had the chance to chat with a former UFC fighter (2w -3l ) some years ago and he said to me "you need to be a bit showman in the UFC cause nobody cares if you win sleeping on your opponent 15 minutes or ko the guy and go back to the locker room " 



and fuck Colby i can't wait for somebody to shut down that cunt


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967651794997227520
Bobby Knuckles wants in on some of that Punk PPV revenue :vince$

FYI Da GOAT Artem Lobov will be on the MMA Hour today.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Amazing JJ beat her, I'm surprised she didn't bolt for Women's Flyweight though, since the only reason she went to WSW is because she was to small for WBW


She looks leaps better than she was even just that short time ago. 

And same, though not faulting her for taking the power advantage where she is. She seems to have lost weight outright.

Also Saturday's card sucks hard overall, except for the five-star Edgar/Ortega match










T-City has scary jiu-jitsu, but I think Edgar is going to play the (for lack of a better word) scared game-plan, kinda like Woodley's. And I don't know that Ortega has the veteran savvy to actually press the issue when that happens. Though am open to being surprised.

edit: speaking of Woodley:



> Colby Covington on Tyron Woodley: "UFC let him do what he wants because if they don’t he just claims racism"


hh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968176360719093760


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> I dunno, that's fucking hilarious.


And wildly accurate.

Covington may be a tool but Perry and his bizarre cult following are a stain on the sport.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Perry and his bizarre cult following are a stain on the sport.


Why?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Why?


Hyped up beyond belied when he's never shown anything that's even remotely worth it. He's sluggish, predictable and has some of the worst fight IQ in the UFC. His moron of a GF shrieking "BREAK HIS LEGS" in the corner says it all.

To read Sherdog you'd think he was the next McGregor. He's pretty fucking far from that level.

Seems like a total knob as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't mind him personally, he's a unique character with an entertaining fighting style. After watching his in studio appearance on the MMA Hour last week I now understand why he acts & speaks the way he does. His troubled up bringing has shaped him into that person.

The majority of people who post on Sherdog are trolls anyway so I wouldn't take what they say as a gauge for his whole fan base. 

As for his girlfriend's corner advice, people say dumb shit when their emotions are running high, I should know :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Hyped up beyond belied when he's never shown anything that's even remotely worth it. He's sluggish, predictable and has some of the worst fight IQ in the UFC. His moron of a GF shrieking "BREAK HIS LEGS" in the corner says it all.
> 
> To read Sherdog you'd think he was the next McGregor. He's pretty fucking far from that level.
> 
> Seems like a total knob as well.


Yea he really really needs to go to a proper camp with proper coaches. Anyone who doesn't just sit right in front him will have their way pretty much


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Not really sure how whether Perry is a knob or not is still up for debate.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Top 10 sprawls in UFC history :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

false alarm stay false!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say Perry's fans are a stain on the sport, but they sure are fucking annoying.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Are they more annoying than the die hard Conor fans or nah?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Jon Jones CSAC hearing is today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968274526256627712
Nice.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dana getting ready for the new Jon Jones redemption tour bus part 3 or 4 already :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon Jones hearing has started.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/2/27/17056306/jon-jones-california-state-athletic-commission-doping-hearing-live-stream


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^It's so. Fucking. Funny.

I wonder how the revocation will inform USADA's intended punishment for Jones.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Game over. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968589514838036481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968592374380232706


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The SCUM GOAT :jonjones


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow. Unbelievable how clueless Jones was.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YESSS MAMA


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I could swear I already posted about that fight :homer2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968478883853975552


samizayn said:


> ^It's so. Fucking. Funny.


The best part for me was the old chap who not only forgot to bring his hearing aid but also kept praising Stephen A.Smith at every opportunity :lmao:lmao

Then there was the lady who grilled into Jon pretty hard. I particularly liked this gem...

"_By the way, UFC gave you a Bentley. And you wrapped that around a utility pole did you not?_"

:sodone



samizayn said:


> I wonder how the revocation will inform USADA's intended punishment for Jones.


I am not sure. I do however imagine they won't be happy at all about Jon admitting to lying about taking the mandated USADA courses.

His whole defence case seems pretty shambolic to me. He's not even got contaminated supplements to back him up. It's pretty much "_I am not sure how this got in my system, why would I cheat_." fpalm

BTW Luke Thomas said the USADA hearing might take place in late March.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

What a nutshell....


"science is kicking my ass" :mj4


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kevin might have made a mistake with that fight. Not sure his grappling is strong enough to dominate Edson like Khabib


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jules said:


> Kevin might have made a mistake with that fight. Not sure his grappling is strong enough to dominate Edson like Khabib


There's no might, it's not. This will be a striking match anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it just me or is Yana Kunitskaya hot? I find myself entranced by her during embedded.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

they're all beautiful... on the inside. Maybe. Anastasia Yankova is hot af doe.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm disappointed in Darren till's lack of activity after that Cowboy TKO, he should have been on the phone to Dana looking for a fight asap to capitalise on it. That fight was months ago now and he still hasn't fought yet and I don't think he even has a fight scheduled either. I hear they are trying to book him against Gunnar nelson but it's a poor decision to not fight for so long after such a big win for him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> I'm disappointed in Darren till's lack of activity after that Cowboy TKO, he should have been on the phone to Dana looking for a fight asap to capitalise on it. That fight was months ago now and he still hasn't fought yet and I don't think he even has a fight scheduled either. I hear they are trying to book him against Gunnar nelson but it's a poor decision to not fight for so long after such a big win for him.


My theory on the reason for his inactivity is because the UFC really want to match him up with Wonderboy.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> My theory on the reason for his inactivity is because the UFC really want to match him up with Wonderboy.


Maybe that is the reason and that would be an incredible fight to be fair, He shouldn't be inactive for so long after a performance like that though when everybody was raving about him. I just think it's poor from the UFC or his management team they should of had him fighting again a lot sooner rather than waiting for Wonderboy to accept the fight if that is the reason of course. I know they wanted to setup Till vs Perry after the little exchange they had but Perry has fought 3 times since that night while nobody has really heard anything from Darren.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> My theory on the reason for his inactivity is because the UFC really want to match him up with Wonderboy.


That fight would definitely be an absolute dream for all of us as fans but I can understand Wonderboy's reservations. Everything to lose, nothing to gain, even though he'd most likely win that fight IMO. 

Unfortunately Wonderboy's almost definitely not getting another shot until Woodley loses that belt. If Till beats Wonderboy, he probably gets an immediate shot while Thompson would have to string together 3 more wins to have his name properly in the mix again.

Won't turn my nose up at Till vs Nelson in Dublin as an alternative. Poor Gunni though. He's gonna get killed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Probs won't happen but would love to see Till vs Colby.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am a bit baffled as to why a lot of people are so keen to see Darren Till face Colby Covington next. You all do realise there is a strong possibility that he might get completely stifled and smothered by his wrestling, right? As much as I would love to see Till obliterate Colby I don't want to run the risk of seeing his momentum derailed by him (especially that loud mouth attention seeker) at this precise moment. That's why I am fine with a potential Gunnar Nelson match up, that's a better way for him to garner so much needed grappling experience. Plus rankings wise Gunni's really the type of opponent Till should be eyeing at the moment.

That's just me though, I say this as someone who remembers clearly what happened (and still happens) to Dan Hardy and Paul Daley when they faced wrestling based fighters. But on the plus side Till's more than young enough to improve his grappling abilities. And he's an incredibly big and physical guy for that division.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know, I just get this air of invincibility about Till. I'm thinking he smacks Colby all over the octagon. Plus he's such a big guy at WW that taking him down won't be so easy, I think he keeps the fight standing up and KO's Colby.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Colby would smash him :/


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Doubt it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I am a bit baffled as to why a lot of people are so keen to see Darren Till face Colby Covington next. You all do realise there is a strong possibility that he might get completely stifled and smothered by his wrestling, right? *As much as I would love to see Till obliterate Colby* I don't want to run the risk of seeing his momentum derailed by him (especially that loud mouth attention seeker) at this precise moment. That's why I am fine with a potential Gunnar Nelson match up, that's a better way for him to garner so much needed grappling experience. Plus rankings wise Gunni's really the type of opponent Till should be eyeing at the moment.
> 
> That's just me though, I say this as someone who remembers clearly what happened (and still happens) to Dan Hardy and Paul Daley when they faced wrestling based fighters. But on the plus side Till's more than young enough to improve his grappling abilities. And he's an incredibly big and physical guy for that division.



That is the only reason I want to see the fight. Plus assuming they make RDA/Woodley. Colby has to fight someone. 


Maybe Usman/Colby is a better matchup :hmmm


Can we please not forget that Colby was getting LIT UP By Damien Maia LOL


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bellator have officially signed Jon Fitch.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/bellator-signs-jon-fitch-to-contract

That's a nice name to add to Rory MacDonald's record.



Seneca said:


> Maybe Usman/Colby is a better matchup :hmmm


He's been offered the Usman fight multiple times but keeps declining :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty sure I read that Colby wants Wonderboy next...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Actually a few decent matchups and storylines in this card


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Everyone say after me:

Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.
Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.
Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.
Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.
Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.
Please don't fuck this up, Mackenzie.


Fives times per hour until the fight. Once the fight starts, the chant is changed to:

Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe she can start by dropping this weird Brazillian accent


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

she tried to defend it in an interview this week.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Picks.










Level of poverty right now... I always buy the PPVs, but I'll need to find another way to watch tomorrow. Fight Pass for the prelims, but main card's a no go. Can't wait to get paid Wednesday!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fight Pass doesn't include the ppvs?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Picks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download the liveraise app or go to the site


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fight Pass doesn't include the ppvs?


Only prem' card you needs to buy the main card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I watched the ceremonial weigh-inns yesterday and I couldn't help but notice in the background how bored and disinterested both Arianny Celeste and Brittney Palmer looked, they could barely feign much enthusiasm when required to do so. Is it too much to ask for some new ring card girls who actually want to be there? I feel like those two should be sent out to pasture now.

Anyways..........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969732971132420096
:gaymj

Isn't it a little odd to announce this straight after he's been knocked out?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969779655514443776
Tough match up for Daley IMO. It's also amazing how Bellator 200 is taking place in the UK and yet they aren't booking Daley vs. MVP for that card. I do like Scott Coker a lot but failing to capitalise on that fight is "promotional malpractice"


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

In terms of showing that fake excitement Tecate girls are the best.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969655367478140930
What........the actual........fuck. I hope this is false.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969655367478140930
> What........the actual........fuck. I hope this is false.


I pray his chin has healed somewhat. After the Shamrock vs Gracie, Shamrock vs Kimbo, and Kimbo vs Dada 5000 debacles I'm getting real tired of the Bellator circus fight stuff. Sucks that's what gets them ratings, because it gives them no incentive to stop.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chuck gonna make a run! If GSP can do it so can Chuck!

*over the radio* "Bodybag on standby...."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This sort of makes me sick


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Hype Train starts or get derail tonight


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969655367478140930
> What........the actual........fuck. I hope this is false.


I don't like it, even Dana did the humane thing in not wanting to make money off him after his chin turned to sawdust. But at least Bellator will match him with one of the many past their prime legends they have.

I actually wouldn't mind a legend's league/division for the 40+ guys that still have an itch to scratch. That way they can use the name power without having to influence legitimate divisions, and the fights would be fair, if lacking in athleticism. There's clearly a decent market for these guys, or else Bellator wouldn't keep doing it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Surprised at that split decision. Feel like Johnson very easily won rounds 2 and 3 with that constant grinding and pressure.

The commentators were on the ref's case, and rightly so. Yeah, it wasn't the most dynamic stuff against the cage, but Johnson barely stopped.

On a side note, did anyone's Fight Pass stuff up during that fight? I went to get a drink in the 3rd round, and as I came back, the player jumped from the Fight Pass prelims to the FOX Sports prelims (which obviously haven't started yet). Weird stuff.

Looking properly at this card up and down, there's a fighter in every fight that I'm interested in. Very good card. It's not what you would call "stacked", exactly, but after some pretty light offerings at UFC 220 and 221, it's nice to see an ensemble of fighters that deserve to be on a PPV fight card, rather than debuting fighters or guys from Dana White's Contender Series.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Caraway fucking near had that arm bar locked in at the end of 1


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Second decision that I'm not in love with. Stamann did a great job with takedown defense, but it seemed like he didn't do as much on offense.

That said, I think I might like Bryan Caraway now. Used to think he was obnoxious, but it may have just been jealousy on my part that he was banging Miesha Tate. On the flipside, I felt terrible for him during the entrances, where the commentators mentioned that Tate was pregnant with another man's baby. Tate and Caraway were together for years and didn't split that long ago, right? That really has to suck.

On a non-Tate related point, Caraway fought like an absolute warrior in that last minute and a half.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor Mike Pyle. Always liked his style. Was hoping he'd get one of his patented wars to go out on, if not a win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh that knockout from Lombard was amazing and ridiculous lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah it was a piece of shit move. Absolutely nothing amazing about hitting someone so clearly after the bell. Fuck off Lombard


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, Lombard's been in the game long enough to know better than that. The ref was basically on top of them saying time as he started throwing that counter combo.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't like it, even Dana did the humane thing in not wanting to make money off him after his chin turned to sawdust. But at least Bellator will match him with one of the many past their prime legends they have.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind a legend's league/division for the 40+ guys that still have an itch to scratch. That way they can use the name power without having to influence legitimate divisions, and the fights would be fair, if lacking in athleticism. There's clearly a decent market for these guys, or else Bellator wouldn't keep doing it.


Good idea. I would rather these guys fuck off, but if they are going to sign all these washed up fighters stick them in a division and let them be washed up together. Would make all the nostalgia fans happy without seeing these guys get murdered by the younger guys.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, Dariush got MERKED.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Alexander Hernandez! Bruh. What a KO.

Total cunt move faking the glove tap and throwing a kick though. Depending on how he comes across in his post-fight interview, I might have a new Bisping.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Mackenzie Dern is stunning but Michelle Waterson is still the sexiest woman in the UFC. Fight me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why the fuck did Dern have a translator? :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Dern actually won the decision? 

Well that's bullshit. Reminiscent of Khabib's iffy decision win over Gleison Tibeau in his UFC debut.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dern barely squeaked by Ashley Yoder, who is as middle of the pack as you get in the division. She's going to get badly exposed with that sloppy striking and lack of takedown ability when she faces basically anyone else at 115. 

Although, we got to see that brief bit of her ground game, and she definitely has great jujitsu, super slick transitions.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cat's out of shape?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cat hasn't been the same since the knee injury and her husband committed suicide. I remember when her and Miesha fought, doesn't even seem like the same woman.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It's impossible not to feel for Cat right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Struve fights like a mother fucker who just hit 7ft over night. Credit to him he's the funnest person to see get KO'd along with Kendall Grove


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Struve with the Figure 4 WOOOOOO!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogan and DC kept saying it, Stuve fights like he doesn't know he's nearly 7ft. Develop a jab and he vastly improves.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What the hell was Andre Soukhamthath thinking?? The fight was his for the taking and he refused to capitalize on Sean's broken foot... and it cost him the fight. Unbelievable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That injury. Good Lord. You'd think Souk would just drop back and just fucked with his ankle to see what shakes out.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That whole O'Malley business was bizarre. :lol

Let's go Frankie! :mark


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> That injury. Good Lord. You'd think Souk would just drop back and just fucked with his ankle to see what shakes out.


He didn't even have to fuck with it. He just had to move back and let the ref stop the fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

STAY CLASSY said:


> What the hell was Andre Soukhamthath thinking?? The fight was his for the taking and he refused to capitalize on Sean's broken foot... and it cost him the fight. Unbelievable.


Not even a case of him needing to put extra pressure on to win the fight. He literally just needed to stand up and take 2 steps backwards. Kind of hard to feel sympathy for him for being so fucking dumb.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Not even a case of him needing to put extra pressure on to win the fight. He literally just needed to stand up and take 2 steps backwards. Kind of hard to feel sympathy for him for being so fucking dumb.


If anything (other than giving him the fight), he did Sean a favor by making him appear tough as fuck for sticking in there all the way to the end. Definitely one of the bigger missed opportunities I've seen in a while.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Very odd - I think Souk was confused because he thought he had won the fight, right? But if he wanted to win he should've allowed the ref to stop it...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY SHIT T-CITY!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

OHHHHHH SHIT! Finished Edgar in the first round!!!!



Fuuuuuuuck, Ortega/Holloway is going to be AMAZING. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Took him off his feet!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ortega's stock just went through the roof.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm soooo fucking happy! I've been waiting since the Bendo losses to see Frankie get finished. What a joyous night


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Tough seeing Frankie finished for the first time.

So, does T-City beat Max? I say no.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes no bull shit letting Frankie get battered around the ring with no stoppage, no excuses about how he thought he won. Just a clear cut finish.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah this guy is classy.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yes no bull shit letting Frankie get battered around the ring with no stoppage, no excuses about how he thought he won. Just a clear cut finish.


Frankie should have won both Bendo fights though. :homer2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I'm soooo fucking happy! I've been waiting since the Bendo losses to see Frankie get finished. What a joyous night


I'm right there with you. When Frankie was fighting Gray, it was 2 Saiyans going to war. But then it just dropped off. And I was never a fan afterwards.

I'm high right now. He took him off his feet!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Frankie should have won both Bendo fights though. :homer2


Definitely shouldn't have won the 1st won 2nd was a toss up. Either way him whining about deserving a rematch, losing the rematch, then whining after losing a free shot at Aldo made me a sports hater of him. Seems like a good dude, but so glad I don't have to see him get a 3rd shot at the belt on a 2 fight win streak.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm right there with you. When Frankie was fighting Gray, it was 2 Saiyans going to war. But then it just dropped off. And I was never a fan afterwards.
> 
> I'm high right now. He took him off his feet!


I thought the fights should've been stopped in both Gray fights, but I definitely recognized the heart it took to keep going. But after those fights it's like he felt "well they didn't kill me, so how did I lose".


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hard to imagine Cyborg losing this fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Hard to imagine Cyborg losing this fight.


It's hard to imagine her losing any woman fight, but I almost always want to put a little money on her opponent just in case


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn, they're already comparing this to Buster Douglas on commentary. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely shouldn't have won the 1st won 2nd was a toss up. Either way him whining about deserving a rematch, losing the rematch, then whining after losing a free shot at Aldo made me a sports hater of him. Seems like a good dude, but so glad I don't have to see him get a 3rd shot at the belt on a 2 fight win streak.


Haven't seen the first Bendo fight in a while so need to rewatch it. Recently rewatched the second one though and felt Frankie definitely did enough.

Won't make excuses for his attitude towards losing. Still heartbroken to see him finished. One of my all time favourites. Seeing T-City KO him reminds me of the feeling I had when Vitor sparked Hendo in a minute. Just sickened seeing a hero flatlined.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh shit that opening minute was fire!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Haven't seen the first Bendo fight in a while so need to rewatch it. Recently rewatched the second one though and felt Frankie definitely did enough.
> 
> Won't make excuses for his attitude towards losing. Still heartbroken to see him finished. One of my all time favourites. Seeing T-City KO him reminds me of the feeling I had when Vitor sparked Hendo in a minute. Just sickened seeing a hero flatlined.


While I do sports hate Frankie, I will concede he's clearly one of the best fighters ever, dude was a champ at 155 and he's clearly undersized. Even at 145 he still seems super small. That was a thing to see, after seeing the shit he went through with Gray it's just crazy to see him get finished. 

Side note yeah I didn't appreciate that Vitor finish on Hendo either. TRT Vitor was a fucking monster though


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WHO'S NEXT?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can anybody here imagine a woman you care about fighting Cyborg


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Can anybody here imagine a woman you care about fighting Cyborg


Nunes can probably give her a competitive fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Probably Nunes can give her a competitive fight.


I want that fight as a Nunes fan. Nobody's going to judge Nunes if she gets murked, so why not.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I want that fight as a Nunes fan. Nobody's going to judge Nunes if she gets murked, so why not.


I'd like to see Megan Anderson take her on too, although I'd still put my money on Cyborg to win that fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> I'd like to see Megan Anderson take her on too, although I'd still put my money on Cyborg to win that fight.


I haven't seen any of Megan's fights though I've heard she's a badass. I know she's like 6ft and a true featherweight right?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

How great is DC on commentary? Still miss Goldie but DC is an entertaining addition to the desk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I haven't seen any of Megan's fights though I've heard she's a badass. I know she's like 6ft and a true featherweight right?


Oh she's definitely a big girl that averages in the 145 range. And yeah, she's skilled and aggressive.


Very attractive too (IMO). They could easily market her in that division if she does well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Oh she's definitely a big girl that averages in the 145 range. And yeah, she's skilled and aggressive.
> 
> 
> Very attractive too (IMO). They could easily market her in that division if she does well.


When I get fight pass again I'll look her up. Cyborg I'd an animal


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I keep thinking about Holloway/Ortega now. I may be just as hyped for this than I am Ferguson/Nurmagomedov. Both of those fights represent this sport at it's absolute finest. Now all I need is DJ/Dillashaw and Cormier/Jones III for that icing on the cake.





RapShepard said:


> When I get fight pass again I'll look her up. Cyborg I'd an animal


Try finding her fight against Charmaine Tweet if you can. That was pretty much her "coming out party". That's the night where she challenged Holms and de Randamie in the post-fight interview I think. 


She has several FOTNs under her belt. You can't go wrong with any of her Invicta fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Is Andre SoukmaLOL the biggest fucking idiot in the history of the UFC??? Like HOLY SHIT JUST STAND there and your gonna win. But that's good cause I LOVE SUGARRR SEAN O'MALLEY BABAY.


Cyborg - It is what it is



Frankie/Ortega - This had like a historic feeling to it, my jaw was on the floor. Just incredible, Frankie is a fucking absolute legend. Ortega is a star. Just WOW. 


Dern with the less than impressive debut win. Still needs a lot of work and right matchups if they want to keep her win streak going.






Last of all thank GOD the timing between UFC 222 and the Ortiz/Wilder fight was perfect, watched the whole thing while that shit Struve fight was happening. (Y)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Struve/Arlovski wasn't bad :trips10


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Only heard it was really bad and Struve fights like hes 5'4. Like I said I didn't see it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It wasn't bad. Wasn't good by any means but certainly not terrible. Worth watching for an impressive showing from Arlovski and a moronic one from Struve.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Edgar :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like someone is having a crazy night... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970255204154146818


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Never been a fan of Edgar but I feel for the guy. Going from a Title shot to a pointless fight because the Champ probably did some "MMA Broscience" training and got injured, and the getting KO'd like that in said pointless fight and losing his Title shot. Some of these guys need to think smarter when Champs pull out of fights. Not worth risking your Title shot because the Champ pulled out.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man Ferguson has become so cringy over the past year or so.. that tweet lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Man Ferguson has become so cringy over the past year or so.. that tweet lol


He's trying to be Conor 2.0, but he just comes across as a smug douchebag with none of Conors charm.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970258627079520256


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970261211861336064
I don't know what he smoked but looks like some goodshit....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brian Ortega is brilliant. He's so calm, he reminds me of a serial killer in there, he doesn't rush anything. Absolutely cold blooded. Definitelg wanted to see Holloway/Ortega over Holloway/Edgar so delighted T-City won that.

Dern looked sloppy but it's her first fight in the UFC and 6th figjt overall. Her standup clearly needs work and she needs to work on her takedowns but damn that one time she took Yoder down, she was like an anaconda. Scary on the mat.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970258627079520256
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970261211861336064
> I don't know what he smoked but looks like some goodshit....


Okay he's going from smug douche too what the hell's wrong with this guy?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

T-City is the fucking man. What a brilliant, exciting fighter. Future champ.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I truly feel for Edgar. Twice now he lost the title shot due to injury and now he loses it due to actually losing a pointless fight. Edgar was game and was in the entire fight. Stuck and moved nice, looked quick and fresh and could have gotten the fight to the floor later on if he so wished. That was just an elbow from hell thah Ortega nailed him with. No one would have wore that shit. 

I see Frankie being right back in the picture after 1 win


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That uppercut Brian Ortega landed lifted Frankie Edgar off his feet :damn

Holloway vs. Ortega is going to be such an intriguing fight to witness. Max is going to have his hands full all night. I honestly have no clue who'll come out victorious, to me they seem to be evenly matched.

I love how Alexander Hernandez seized the bull by the horns and crushed his debut. That's how you make a name for yourself.

Sean O’Malley really impressed me, not just with how he handled the injury but just his overall composure and fluidity inside the cage, he's such a dynamic and exciting prospect with a very bright future ahead of him. I just hope that injury isn't severe enough because I don't want to see his momentum stymied.

I have a bad feeling Mackenzie Dern has been rushed up too quickly. She's got potential for sure but that fight showed me she still needs to do a lot of work on honing her craft. She really could be doing with a couple more years at Invicta. But as they say "Iron sharpens Iron" so perhaps she'll learn more being a part of the UFC roster.

Kudos to the producer last night who noticed that during the post fight analysis Gabi Garcia almost flashed her beef curtains to the PPV audience and directed an official to stand in front of her. He's got a keen eye :mj


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ye that uppercut sent Edgar to the stars


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Ye that uppercut sent Edgar to the stars












Brutal.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dern is green and Sugar Curly is nothing special.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Okay he's going from smug douche too what the hell's wrong with this guy?


The biggest question is why he's giving uppercut at the speed ball?? and that " Dummy With The Velcro Head Shmabibibi " stuff 

Back to 222

O'malley did it nice for his debut on PPV. bigger reach and he killed it with his front kick but Soukhamthath fight iq is close to 0. Why didn't get for Sean's bad foot during round 3? and that clown raising his arms at the decision 

:mj4

i feel bad but for Edgar but Ortega looked like on another level, bigger, stronger and keeped it cool when he got connected ( even tried a guillotine when Frankie was going for the TD ) but once he connected Frankie with that elbow that was another story... the match with Holloway sounds fun already

No surprise in the main event... Cyborg almost ripped the head of Kunitskaya with the first punch, she tried to survive but once she stopped with the clinch and Crys started connecting the match was over. Let's hope a super fight with Nunes cause that Featherweight Divison looks so empty




and can someone explain me how high was the judge who give Cat the win ? :eagle


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Only 1 UFC event in the next 4 weeks. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> and can someone explain me how high was the judge who give Cat the win?


Maybe he was......titty-lated!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This was brought up by Luke Thomas yesterday, but ORtega's easiest fight in the UFC thus far............ if Frankie Edgar. :done


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus I think I'm still shocked at Ortega stopping Frankie for the first time ever. I've doubted him a few times before but he's the real deal.

Wouldn't back him against Max, but who knows he might prove me wrong again!


I'm always shocked at how much smaller Frankie looks, does the guy just fight above weight class like all the time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970127023052959744
imo


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

was the cyborg fight the biggest discrepancy in betting line ever for a main event fight? Not sure how the UFC can justify someone paying $65 for this shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rousey was -1400 against Holm. was as high as -2000 at one point.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970382282040094720


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970127023052959744


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970692681272881153
:hogan



> The UFC is working to finalise a heavyweight matchup between *Alistair Overeem* and *Curtis Blaydes* for *UFC 225* on *June 9* in Chicago, sources confirmed to ESPN.


http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/22638152/ufc-finalizing-heavyweight-matchup-alistair-overeem-curtis-blaydes-ufc-225


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MMA Hour is pretty stacked tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SonoShion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970127023052959744
> imo


Legend. 






Man Cro Cop had the perfect ending to his career. ROy Nelson is always dangerous


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I might actually take a trip to London for Bellator 200, it's a pretty damn good card with the fights they've announced so far.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970507038316023808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970166121478414336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970180872438771712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970504336605433856

:confused


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

you don't have to post every thing Conor McGregor tweets you know


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seneca said:


> you don't have to post every thing Conor McGregor tweets you know


I do? I just thing that the comeback he gave to Holloway is fucking wack


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Most thigns he posts these days is pretty wack


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

sweepdaleg said:


> was the cyborg fight the biggest discrepancy in betting line ever for a main event fight? Not sure how the UFC can justify someone paying $65 for this shit.


I'm pretty sure that there was a bigger discrepancy for the fight between Silva and Bonnar at 153. I don't think anyone was betting serious money on a Bonnar upset that night unless they were intoxicated.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> you don't have to post every thing Conor McGregor tweets you know


you don't have to put a space between every and thing you know


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

just one title defense. That's all I ever wanted from Conor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

_Bellator_ are in the process of putting together a fourth fight between *Rampage* and *Wanderlei Silva*. They are planning to stage the fight for their first Brazilian card.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/bellator-wanderlei-silva-vs-quinton-jackson-4-in-the-works

They really seem to be doubling down on these over the hill names now :hogan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970805576669081600
:banderas

Max has been spanking McGregor on twitter for months now, I love it. In all seriousness I have a sneaking suspicion Conor's been goading him online in the hopes of sparking interest in a potential rematch in the near future. Pure speculation of course but there's always a method to his madness.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

4 more weeks until we get to see Lobov fight :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Caceres/Lobov getting the main event slot that it deserves. Glad that the UFC came to their senses and reshuffled the card order.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

such a joke that Lobov is still in the UFC. Hell, was a joke he was in there in the first place.

He better be getting Conor the finest hookers in all of the British Isles on a weekly basis as a thank you for letting him get this many UFC fights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys, I've got some devastating news.........



Spoiler: So tragic it'll shock you to your very core



Mike Perry and his girlfriend are no longer together :gameover

From the sound of things it seems like she's dumped him because he's a little too fond of the ladies. What a rascal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't been this heartbroken since Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie broke up. 




In all seriousness maybe now you can find a real camp


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

she didn't want to date a loser.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I guess we have to start calling him Colby Cuckington, cause he just fucked that relationship up!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well I guess they don't want to risk Nunes "ruining" another July 4th card, even if the Cyborg fight would be exponentially bigger than a Pennington fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nunes is going to wreck Pennington


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well I guess they don't want to risk Nunes "ruining" another July 4th card, even if the Cyborg fight would be exponentially bigger than a Pennington fight.


Or they don't want to hold the division hostage. Nunes hasn't fought since September, and a fight with Cyborg means that we likely wouldn't see another BW defense for the rest of the year unless they strip her. I'm sure that Nunes opted to defend her title rather than being stripped only to go on and risk getting her ass chewed by Cyborg. Nunes is arguably the closest thing that Cyborg has to actual competition at the moment, but I'd still put my money on Cyborg to win that fight without hesitation. Nunes is not a natural FW, so the Cyborg fight is not exactly a no-brainer career direction for her.


Plus, 224 is taking place in Brazil where she'll get to be the hometown "hero". That wouldn't happen if she took on Cyborg in July. On the UFC's end it's good marketing to have Nunes headline that card seing that she's the only champion not-named-Cyborg to be Brazilian, with an opponent that they didn't have to dig up from obscurity.


The ONLY other thing that they could've realistically done to headline 224 with a Brazilian is Woodley/dos Anjos, though I have a feeling that they're saving Woodley for the Diaz fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well I guess they don't want to risk Nunes "ruining" another July 4th card, even if the Cyborg fight would be exponentially bigger than a Pennington fight.


As long as Stip/DC is still on that card, I'd hardly call it ruin. 





This makes sense IMO Cyborg should fight Megan Anderson or wahtever and the Nunes if she beats Pennington. Since theres pretty much no other clear 135 title contender after her.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cyborg vs. Nunes can still happen in the Summer/Fall. Cris is still pushing hard for the fight to happen in July. Everyone wants to be a part of UFC 226 :vince$

Jose Aldo wants to fight Jeremy Stephens at UFC 224 in Brazil.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/3/8/17098474/jose-aldo-interested-ufc-224-fight-jeremy-stephens

Personally I think that's an incredibly dangerous match up for Aldo at this stage in his career. I also don't understand why he wants to remain at Featherweight.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972132603242278913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972143479072571394


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972180544372068352
:trips5


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Pennington/Nunes is a great matchup!


Blackbeard said:


> Personally I think that's an incredibly dangerous match up for Aldo at this stage in his career. I also don't understand why he wants to remain at Featherweight.


At this stage? Stephens is on a roll and has improved drastically skill-wise, but he's been around the block. So has Aldo. I do fancy lil Heathen in this matchup, but I don't see why Aldo has to be the 80 year old retiree all of a sudden.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> *At this stage*? Stephens is on a roll and has improved drastically skill-wise, but he's been around the block. So has Aldo. I do fancy lil Heathen in this matchup, but *I don't see why Aldo has to be the 80 year old retiree all of a sudden*.


He's been brutally stopped three times in his last four fights and is on the wrong side of 30. I believe his best days are long behind him. There's also the years of cutting down to 145lbs which I can't imagine has been beneficial for his body either. We'll see, I just think it's a bad match up for him right now, especially with how different their careers are trajecting at the moment.

Watch him go on to completely outclass and embarrass Stephens now that I posted that 8*D


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If they made that fight I would STILL pick Aldo to win, but it would be an amazing fight. It's also the only fight that makes sense for him if he watns to stay at 145


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970163330886316033
:dana3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lmao he was probs just watching it in between fights, there was nothing else going on.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Dana! He doesn't have to be there every time.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeremy's on a tear but Aldo fucks him up I reckon. Would be a fun one though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972625737239941120
These Alpha Male wanker :mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well.... can't knock him for trying. He would have the same chance as if I called out Conor for a fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ovVCc-yKI&t

What do you guys think? I think a lot of these picks make sense. Everyone likes to downplay Bellator but it's not guaranteed that the UFC guy will just win. Yes, Davis and Rory became champs, but Benson and Rampage didn't. Bellator could be great for a lot of these fighters.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yoel Romero's on the Joe Rogan Experience right now.






EDIT -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973218490747203584


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just tuned in now, should be good 

Makes up for another week of no MMA


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ovVCc-yKI&t
> 
> What do you guys think? I think a lot of these picks make sense. Everyone likes to downplay Bellator but it's not guaranteed that the UFC guy will just win. Yes, Davis and Rory became champs, but Benson and Rampage didn't. Bellator could be great for a lot of these fighters.


It would be a good move for a lot of those guys, but I think Bellator needs to be more selective with who they sign. They already have a bit of a TNA off brand vibe where theres a perception that they will sign anyone with any small amount of UFC (or Pride) name value even if they are totally over the hill and arent actually all that good now. This borderline freakshow of a HW GP being a prime example.

I'd say Rashad, Alves and Browne arent really worth it at this point as they look like guys that cant hang in the UFC anymore and they're not huge names. Vitor hasnt looked great either but he might be somewhat justifiable as people would be interested to see him free from USADA and he could be a draw to some degree. The rest would definitely be worth signing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Evans is gonna get knocked out IMO. But hopefully he can finally retire.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rashad hasn't won a fight in 4 1/2 years


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's not just that Shad hasn't won in a while, he's also looked like absolute dogshit in those fights as well. Slow, lethargic and gunshy, he's the perfect example of a shot fighter to me.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That Yoel Romero podcast was beautiful, his (and others) journey from Cuba, so real. Definitely my favoure JRE episode to date. 

Lol my favourite comment from the comments section:

_Yoel: "This guy was not polite.."
Joey: "This fucken cocksucka.."
Joe: "That's fascinating!"﻿_


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973590955440795648
:dana3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973712643142844417

Easily in my top 5 favorite rivalries of all time


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope a third fight doesn't happen, Luke being unable to avenge that embarrassing knockout loss would be hilarious.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

that L agaisnt a short notice Bisping is still on Luke's head and hunting him. his win agaisnt David Branch was not impressive and Yoel mauled him


On a side note congrats to Cody no love for his first born 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973376022317076480


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Even better Bisping knocks him out again and they both retire lols


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974069759275950081


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The UFC and Whittaker have officially confirmed the UFC 225 main event through social media- Whittaker vs. Romero II is a go!

I was hoping Whittaker would get his return fight in front of an Australian crowd, because the atmosphere would be incredible and I'd be able to go, but this is still a pretty good outcome. This Chicago card will get a lot of attention from the MMA community and the casuals due to the CM Punk factor. People tune into the PPV for that circus element, and get to see a legit stud fighter in Whittaker. The profile of the Reaper in North America should be raised big time with this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WAR YOEL!

Lady WAR COOPER! I don't really care either way, I know this will nettle some people....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974073552579244037

Quick turnaround but def winnable fight, hope she worked on that wrestling


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

And English.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974069759275950081





Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974073552579244037


:armfold:armfold:armfold


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Mayweather is fanning the flames:

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/floyd-mayweather-ufc-training-tyron-woodley-wrestling-seven-out-of-10



> “I’ll probably need a little bit longer (than three months),” Mayweather said. “A little bit longer. Even if it takes six to eight months, whatever it takes, we just want to make sure everything is done correctly, and everything is done the right way.
> 
> “I can wrestle. My wrestling game is not that bad. On a scale from one to 10, I would say it’s probably a seven. We can take it up to a nine, if possible. Of course my hand game, on a scale of one to 10, it’s 100. The kicking game, on a scale from one to 10, it’s probably a four. We have to tweak a few things to take things to the next level.”


I do wonder if his striking remains elite outside of boxing rules. Should this fight happen I would want at least 1rd of pure, no below the belt striking. Then Conor can do whatever the fuck idc, I just want that curiosity satisfied



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974069759275950081


It's funny because McKenzie Dern made me feel like a WWE fan again, with all the 'why did they take her straight to the big leagues before she's ready' talk :lol But if it's just letting her dismantle a bunch of midcarders then I suppose I am on board!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> :armfold:armfold:armfold


Yo my bad dawg. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Get ready you fucking goofs!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974336238495780864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974348575156178950
:CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So many dream matchups 


Dana vs Jones
Dana vs Woodley 
Dana vs his son Conor :mj

Its funny cause the dude is on TRT and wouldnt even pass USADA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Its funny cause the dude is on TRT and wouldnt even pass USADA


Joe Rogan was in UFC 2 :draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Joe Rogan was in UFC 2 :draper2


That's true, but firstly Rogan has some MMA background at least. Dana is just a goof :dana


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Joe Rogan was in UFC 2 :draper2



Joe Rogan's stats were complete shit in UFC 2. I frequently used him as CM Punk's go-to opponent. 


Dana WhiT-2000 can basically clean out his entire division in this year's game... 




Lulz.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I only brought it up because you mentioned that Dana couldn't pass a USADA test...

Joe straight up says it on his show. He said he'd pee in a cup and they'd immediately say, "Get the fuck out of our offices..."


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its a video game ffs, who gives a shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974691436473004032


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

UFC Liverpool is gonna be mad!! Being a born and bred scouser I can't wait to get my hands on a couple of tickets. It's gonna be brilliant to see Till in the main event and a few up and comers on the undercard.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> UFC Liverpool is gonna be mad!! Being a born and bred scouser I can't wait to get my hands on a couple of tickets. It's gonna be brilliant to see Till in the main event and a few up and comers on the undercard.


Anytime there's a boxing card in Liverpool the crowds are always red hot. I can't wait to see them lap up the UFC. Hopefully Dana attends and y'all can chant mad stuff at him 

Hope you can get tickets and have a great time!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I've already got my card ready for when the tickets go on sale, There's no way I will be missing out on this. I've been to a few boxing and MMA events at the echo arena before but the UFC coming to town will just be on a completely different level.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974710644594356224
That's a good test for Tuivasa. Lets see if he's legit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Till at the Echo :banderas 

I was waiting for Till and Bisping to get announced for tomorrow's London card but it never happened so I never bought tickets. If UFC Liverpool happens on a weekend that Liverpool FC play you can damn well guarantee I'm spending the weekend up north.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ehh. I kinda sorta want to punch Dana in the face. Not too serious.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Till at the Echo :banderas
> 
> I was waiting for Till and Bisping to get announced for tomorrow's London card but it never happened so I never bought tickets. If UFC Liverpool happens on a weekend that Liverpool FC play you can damn well guarantee I'm spending the weekend up north.


Till vs Nelson would be great. Just glad there's finally a date for him


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974710644594356224
> That's a good test for Tuivasa. Lets see if he's legit.


He's got power and personality, which will take him a good way in the heavyweight division. It's not exactly a deep roster.

I like Tuivasa, but I feel like the big question mark on him is conditioning. He carries around a lot of body fat, Mark Hunt looks good next to him. Looks aren't the be all end all on assessing fitness, but it's a little concerning to have that much flab at 25 years old.

UFC London picks. The undercard is mostly straight guessing, I don't know who half those dudes are. That's where some of the prospects come out though, so interested to see that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The guy is athletic as hell (see that flying knee KO in his debut?). I think soem guys (esp of Polynesian descent) naturally carry more body fat on them and it doesn't really impede their peformance. Guys liek Hunt are just not gonna be shredded, even if they were that doesn't necessarily translate to better peformance.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

4:59 RD 3!!!!!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

samizayn said:


> 4:59 RD 3!!!!!!!


That was fucking insane!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHAT A COMEBACK


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Scotland stealing the show so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHAT A LEFT HAND BY DANNY ROBERTS.



I LOVE MMA !!!!!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Volkov :CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank your for the sick card LONDON


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I've wanted Volkov vs N'Gannou since before Francis fought Reem. Volkov's win tonight makes me want that fight even more. Great performance from Volkov.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like we are FINALLY getting some fresh new talent in the heavyweight division. Ngannou, Volkov, Tuisava, Blaydes are all under 30 which is great. Blaydes and Tai still have to get through the other old guards in Arlovski and Overeem, but it's good to see. 





Hopefully same shit happens to light heavyweight soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah its nice to see that lately some fresh faces have started to break through at HW. Long, long overdue.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

3 More weeks until 223 :done


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

samizayn said:


> 4:59 RD 3!!!!!!!


Great finish, but what a pussy move to tap out when he knew there were less than 10 seconds left...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Great finish, but what a pussy move to tap out when he knew there were less than 10 seconds left...


There are no pussies in that cage. It's tap or go to sleep, and time gets distorted really easily.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Great finish, but what a pussy move to tap out when he knew there were less than 10 seconds left...













Rankles75 will black out before he taps out. Unfortunately not everyone is as tough as you


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cynthia Calvillo received a nine-month suspension for weeds...


What a fucking joke


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jimi Manuwa is too chinny, stiff and one dimensional to ever become a legit title contender IMO. It's absolutely hysterical that he keeps calling out for boxing matches with David Haye and Anthony Joshua :mj4

The fact he was in the top five prior to his rematch with Jan Blachowicz just goes to show you how poor the Light Heavyweight division is at the moment, it's so severely lacking in depth that Luke Rockhold will probably be able to waltz into the top ten with relative ease without even having to fight. And it'll only get worse when Jon Jones finally decides he's done with it and moves up to Heavyweight permanently. Plus we've got DC on the cusp of retirement as well. Dark times are ahead for that division :sad:

Alexander Volkov is an extremely tricky match up for anyone in the Heavyweight division. I am not saying he's going to dethrone Stipe or anything like that but I can't imagine anyone is going to be so eager to face him. He kinda reminds me a little bit of Vitali Klitschko.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975413012566691840
To which Mr. Beast replied on instagram with......



> @francisngannou it’s about time someone translated to you that I’ve been wanting this fight since last year #seeyousoonboy #iuhhyou


https://www.instagram.com/p/BggXoornzi9/?utm_source=ig_embed

:banderas



> According to Brazil’s Combate.com, former UFC and WEC 145-pound champion *Jose Aldo* says *he’s accepted* a fight with *Jeremy Stephens* at *UFC Fight Night 132*, which reportedly takes place *June 23* in *Singapore*. A venue and broadcast details haven’t been reported for the event, which has yet to be made official by the promotion.


http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/jose-aldo-fight-jeremy-stephens-singapore-ufc-mma

Will this be the first time Aldo's not fought on PPV in the UFC?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975413012566691840
> To which Mr. Beast replied on instagram with......
> 
> 
> ...


He foguth Mendes on a fight night in Brazil in one of the greatest fights ever


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no, both Mendes fights were on PPV.

This will indeed be his first UFC fight not on PPV.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Seneca said:


> He foguth Mendes on a fight night in Brazil in one of the greatest fights ever


Naw. Both Mendes fights were on pay per view. 

Still not buying into the Aldo is finished stuff so I’m going with him here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Killmonger said:


> Naw. Both Mendes fights were on pay per view.
> 
> Still not buying into the Aldo is finished stuff so I’m going with him here.


God dam CTE :side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976165229770964992
I don't understand the point behind this match up at all. Frankie's already beaten Cub pretty decisively and everyone has been calling for him to drop down to Bantamweight.

At least Cub's getting a new deal though :jjones

FYI Joe Rogan and Jimmy Smith will be doing commentary together for UFC 223 :woo:woo:woo

I think DC declined to work that night because of his association with Khabib.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really hate these quick turnarounds. Fight makes no sense either


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you guys seen this??? Lmao it's painfully obvious what they are trying to do haha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Have you guys seen this??? Lmao it's painfully obvious what they are trying to do haha


Oh fuck that shit! I was watching fights 16-13 I think, got bored when Robbie vs Condit was on. I gotta check out the full list, but Conor vs Diaz being 1 and 2 is beyond laughable. I was actually planning to go back and watch Best of 2011 later today. Shogun vs Hendo was amazing and so was Edgar vs Maynard! And who could forget the ungodly run Jones was on!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hendo vs Shogun is without a doubt the greatest MMA fight ever. Not only UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone have the full list? I can't find one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ill post it here for you


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Aldo vs Mendes is better than most of the fights up there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

even by bullshit internet list standards, both Diaz/Conor fights in the top 2 spots is pretty weak.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That makes it pretty certain theyre going for the trilogy fight,, when casuals see their first two fights were teh greatest of all time, who wouldnt want to see a third?? How convenient.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

List is solid but some of those picks and the order are questionable. For example: GSP/Condit from 154 was better than GSP/Penn, IMO. That fight is underrated. Also surprised at Griffin/Bonnar not ranking higher than #12



I would've put MacDonald/Lawler II in the #1 spot.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976828752444342274
Colby gets merked imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976798955114725376
Mr. Finland is back :woo :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976798955114725376
> Mr. Finland is back :woo :mark:


Can't wait to see him back in the cage. He seems way more motivated going into this fight than he was going into the one vs. Allen last year.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976586725903491072
What did Shogun do to deserve this? :sad:



Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976828752444342274












Woodley's scheduled to come back in the Summer so I don't see why there's suddenly a mad rush to shoehorn in an interim title fight a couple months before. If they had announced this at the beginning of the year for sometime in the early Spring I might of understood but now it seems kinda pointless.

Never mind the fact Colby has managed to talk himself into a title shot with a forced, corny heel gimmick :no: If there was ever any doubts as to what WME-IMG's modus operandi was it's now pretty clear.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Why is Frankie fighting so soon after getting KO'd??? That's terrible from the UFC.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

does anyone here have a list of currently active pro wrestlers with good standing mma records apart from Nakamura?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Saviorxx said:


> Why is Frankie fighting so soon after getting KO'd??? That's terrible from the UFC.


THey let Bisping fight like 2 weeks after UFC 217, honestly don't know which one is worse since Frankie got KO'd


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

God can you imagine IF Colby actually defeats dos Anjos in May, he's going to be even more unbearable than he already is. And since it's possibly going to take place in Rio de Janiro as well you just know he'll stoke the flames by saying something derogatory about Brazil again :no:

Please don't let us down RDA :fingerscrossed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Colby going back to Brazil :lmao 



Also the disrespect to Woodley lmao. :dana


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976973984557285376
:banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977014021227364352


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Massive massive test for Darren Till, absolute respect for taking the fight if it happens, but this could very well back fire, and in his hometown too. If he wins though, well you got your next superstar


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Those are two tremendous Welterweight fights :mark::mark:

I take it the only fight in that division now left to make is Usman vs. Nelson?

BTW Dana White's now saying D.J. vs. T.J. ain't happening anymore : don'tbelievehislies In all seriousness I have a feeling this has got to do with Dillashaw turning down that rematch with Garbrandt at UFC 222. I think he's being punished for that, after all Cody is WME-IMG's golden boy.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure why Cody deserves an immediate rematch after being KO'd. Not like he was long reigning dominant champion before that either like Joanna for example.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I've hardly seen any push for Cody in the media at all. But I do think Tj is getting punished, unfairly of course


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think Darren Till overwhelms Wonderboy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> But I do think Tj is getting punished


How so?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> How so?


By taking away a money/legacy fight and forcing him into an immediate rematch that nobody is crying out for.

Cody Garbrandt's agency is WME-IMG who are the people that bought the UFC off of the Fertitta brothers.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> By taking away a money/legacy fight and forcing him into an immediate rematch that nobody is crying out for.
> 
> Cody Garbrandt's agency is WME-IMG who are the people that bought the UFC off of the Fertitta brothers.


But everyone (casuals and UFC brass) reacts negatively to DJ, how is he a money fight match up? Yes there's a belt on the line but TJ would have to let one go if he won.

Everyone talks about Team Alpha Male, positive or negative, wouldn't continuing the feud equal more money for TJ, as opposed to facing "no name, no ppv points, boring" DJ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> But everyone (casuals and UFC brass) reacts negatively to DJ, how is he a money fight match up? Yes there's a belt on the line but TJ would have to let one go if he won.
> 
> Everyone talks about Team Alpha Male, positive or negative, wouldn't continuing the feud equal more money for TJ, as opposed to facing "no name, no ppv points, boring" DJ?


It would easily be the most high profile fight both would be involved in. There's a good chance T.J. could be able to end D.J's winning streak at Flyweight so it will generate more extra interest than Mighty Mouse's usual defences do. Plus the plan was to have it be a part of UFC 226 which is their huge Summer card that's going to be headlined by DC vs. Stipe. A piece of that pie would easily be one of the biggest paydays either guy will receive in their careers.

We've already been there & done that with T.J. vs. Team Alpha Male. A rematch between those two doesn't posses the same intrigue that a fight with Mighty Mouse would.

BTW every title holder who fights on PPV's gets points, it's one of the main reasons why belts are so highly coveted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But everyone (casuals and UFC brass) reacts negatively to DJ, how is he a money fight match up? Yes there's a belt on the line but TJ would have to let one go if he won.
> 
> Everyone talks about Team Alpha Male, positive or negative, wouldn't continuing the feud equal more money for TJ, as opposed to facing "no name, no ppv points, boring" DJ?


Not everyone in the UFC brass hate DJ, he get s a lot of praise from fighters and Rogan.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Greatsthegreats said:


> does anyone here have a list of currently active pro wrestlers with good standing mma records apart from Nakamura?


Bobby Lashley


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I wasn't going to go to the show in Liverpool if Till got someone like Edwards or some other scrub, but Wonderboy being there changes my mind :trips5


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977327064683462656
:larry 

I would of much preferred the Neil Magny fight to be honest. Stylistically he matched up better. But it's still a big fight for the division none the less.

So Gunnar Nelson vs. Neil Magny then???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977327769175572481
Would Josh Barnett be a suitable opponent for Cain Velasquez's return? Both are coming off long layoffs after all.

I am not sure if this is a good sign for Jon Jon's upcoming USADA hearing. The difference here is Barnett was actually able to prove his supplements were contaminated.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Put Colby vs. RDA and Aldo vs. Stephens on 224 and at least then it'll be a pretty decent card.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Swissblade said:


> Put Colby vs. RDA and Aldo vs. Stephens on 224 and at least then it'll be a pretty decent card.


Aldo vs. Stephens is being targeted for a Singapore card.

UFC 224 already has Nunes vs. Pennington, Machida vs. Belfort and Souza vs. Gastelum so it's a fairly decent card.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Greatsthegreats said:


> does anyone here have a list of currently active pro wrestlers with good standing mma records apart from Nakamura?


NJPW's KUSHIDA is 6-0.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

NastyYaffa said:


> NJPW's KUSHIDA is 6-0.


He has 2 draws as well.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Aldo vs. Stephens is being targeted for a Singapore card.
> 
> UFC 224 already has Nunes vs. Pennington, Machida vs. Belfort and Souza vs. Gastelum so it's a fairly decent card.


I know but I hope they put it on 224 though it's unlikely. 

Yeah a fairly decent Fox card lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> I know but I hope they put it on 224 though it's unlikely.
> 
> Yeah a fairly decent Fox card lol


Singapore deserves a better main even after Holm vs. Correia


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Funny and trashy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Da fuck, how the hell did he knock himself out?

The celebration is a bit douchy but everyone is overreacting about it. He just got carried away in the moment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Da fuck, how the hell did he knock himself out?
> 
> The celebration is a bit douchy but everyone is overreacting about it. He just got carried away in the moment.


I guess he dropped right into his knee lol, celebration was douchy, but it's ultimately harmless. Folk talking about banning him are crazy lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think he should get some sort of punishment though "gettign carried away" is not an excuse imo. Im just glad he didnt stomp on that guys head


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Lethal


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Funny and trashy


If ever there was a cause for that level of celebration, its having your opponent fall face first onto your leg and KO himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I think he should get some sort of punishment though "gettign carried away" is not an excuse imo. Im just glad he didnt stomp on that guys head


Say a nice fine and maybe 3-6 month suspension


Lesnar Turtle said:


> If ever there was a cause for that level of celebration, its having your opponent fall face first onto your leg and KO himself.


Lol the ol what just happened celebration


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just realized UFC 223 and Wrestlemania 34 are same time and same date.. is that's smart idea for UFC? I mean against the biggest ppl for WWE


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC is going up against NXT on Saturday, not WrestleMania.

The PPV companies would have thrown a fit and made someone change their date if they tried to do them on the same day.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978363230463676417
:fuckyeah

The Welterweight division is on fire right now!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So keen for UFC 223. Feels like a long time since we had a big UFC event, what with UFC 221 being an interim title fight and UFC 222 being a Cyborg squash. The Khabib vs. Tony fight feels big time. Then there's the Conor factor- will he be there to confront the winner? Will we at least get some news on that front?

I feel like the Conor thing has been up in the air because they're waiting to see if Khabib wins- then they can do Conor vs. Khabib in a massive PPV in Russia. I hope Khabib wins either way, because Tony comes across like a massive dickhead every time he opens his mouth/Tweets.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I want a regular Khabib film review show now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/9784140811735449607


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> Khabib Nurmagomedov's manager predicts Tony Ferguson fight
> 
> Khabib Nurmagomedov's manager has given a chilling prediction for the Dagestan native's UFC 223 bout with Tony Ferguson, claiming 'The Eagle' will brutalise the interim lightweight champion.
> 
> ...


That wanker takls way too much.. I REALLY hope Ferguson is going to shut him down


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just under 2 weeks for someone to pull out :side:



Pessimistic as fuck I knopw


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Would be delighted for Tony if he wins, but I need that Khabib vs Conor in Russia fight in my life.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JINGLE THUG said:


> Would be delighted for Tony if he wins, but I need that Khabib vs Conor in Russia fight in my life.


Don't dream too big. I bet Conor is going to take GSP or Nate cause the only things matters for him is " money fight " and take the easy way out from Khabib or Tony


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

THE BOYS at SBG :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Does Makhwan even fight anymore lol?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Does Makhwan even fight anymore lol?


Not very often, but he got a fight coming up in a few months


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Lm2 said:


> Just realized UFC 223 and Wrestlemania 34 are same time and same date.. is that's smart idea for UFC? I mean against the biggest ppl for WWE


Probably hundreds of thousands like myself who'll watch both. Gotta admit though, it'll be hard to get pumped for Mania after what's sure to be an insane card.

As long as Tony vs Khabib finally happens. I've literally never been so pumped for any fight in history, across all of combat sports. The McGregor element makes it such an interesting triangle. Khabib more than likely absolutely smashes Conor. I think McGregor is a stylistic nightmare for Tony and KOs him inside 1. But Tony might just have the style to beat Khabib. Bit of a rock, paper, scissors IMO.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

@Blackbeard I have your new name picked out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Probably hundreds of thousands like myself who'll watch both. Gotta admit though, it'll be hard to get pumped for Mania after what's sure to be an insane card.
> 
> As long as Tony vs Khabib finally happens. I've literally never been so pumped for any fight in history, across all of combat sports. The McGregor element makes it such an interesting triangle. Khabib more than likely absolutely smashes Conor. I think McGregor is a stylistic nightmare for Tony and KOs him inside 1. But Tony might just have the style to beat Khabib. Bit of a rock, paper, scissors IMO.


I'm right there with you man. Two fucking titans on a collision course ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Still time for a pull out :flair

The more I think about it, the more I think Khabib dominates this fight. Probably the Khabib fan boy in me but I GOTS A FEELING. Don't @ me if he loses.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lm2 said:


> Just realized UFC 223 and Wrestlemania 34 are same time and same date.. is that's smart idea for UFC? I mean against the biggest ppl for WWE


It's not on the same night. NXT TakeOver is on the same night, and frankly that's no sweat off the UFC's ball sack. Dana probably (definitely?) wouldn't even know what the hell that is if you mentioned the event to him by name.


Wrestlemania _is_ on the same weekend, but that's not really a problem because forking over an extra $10 for the WWE Network isn't exactly going to bankrupt anyone. I mean, anyone buying a UFC PPV at the price they're at _clearly_ isn't having money issues.


The WWE should be far more concerned about hosting a 7-HOUR SHOW on a Sunday night. I wouldn't even watch something this long in one sitting if it was a live televised broadcast of Jesus Christ finally returning to earth after the long hiatus.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Michael Bisping has said he's available and would like to fight on the UFC's Liverpool card on May 27th.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/michael-bisping-definitely-interested-ufc-liverpool-retirement-fight-awaits-opponent

I'd be down for that, it would be a nice retirement sendoff for him and his British fans. As long as they don't match him up with a monster of course :side:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hopefully this has some good shit


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Certainly the most entertaining conference call of all time.

Tony is insane :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn that was actually cringeworthy from Tony. Absolute nutcase. Khabib's trash talk is lowkey on point.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony Fucking Ferguson :lmao 




Tony: "I've got more rhythm than you you flat footed duck billed platypus"

*LMAO*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:deanfpalm

Tony: You're fake
Khabib: Fake like what?
Tony: Fake like tiramisu

Loooooool. Tony needs some friends man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't forget Joanna and Rose are on the line this whole time :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

10 days away! 

I am refusing to get excited until about 1 day out......but god damn am I excited for this fight.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I can smell through that phone, kid.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/siriusxmrush/luke-thomas-mma-hardcore-fans-have-obligation-to-tell-casual-fans-about-ufc-223



*LUKE THOMAS HYPE MAN*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

to resume..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone's losing their minds over Ferguson vs. Khalabeeb while I am just sitting here quietly anticipating Al Iaquinta vs. Paul Felder :lenny2

I am really happy with how that Liverpool card is turning out, it seems like the UFC are actually making an effort this time to give the British fans a decent event.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Quite decent undercard.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What's the over/under that someone plays a cruel April Fool's day joke about Tony vs Khabib getting cancelled?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> What's the over/under that someone plays a cruel April Fool's day joke about Tony vs Khabib getting cancelled?


TBH i checked Instagram and i thought that Khabib pulled out once again


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So WME-IMG have just purchased a streaming company and there's now speculation that they might consider taking the UFC to streaming if they don't get offered a lucrative TV deal.

http://mmajunkie.com/2018/03/ufc-endeavor-wme-img-neulion-streaming-media-tv-rights-conor-mcgregor-floyd-mayweather

Not sure how I'd feel about the UFC essentially adopting a WWE Network approach :hmm:


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

What do you guys think will happen in the co main event. Does Rose do it again or does Joanna win the belt back?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Rose wins via KO again. JJ is coming off like a broken women trying to convince herself she's not broken. She's said nothing about what she'd do different in cage. Even outside of the 3x my size comments from Conor he still managed to point out what he'd change in cage. JJ has done none of that.

Sure the weight cut could've played a part, but she seems almost unwilling to admit that maybe just maybe she might need to make an in cage adjustment for Rose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I think Rose wins via KO again. JJ is coming off like a broken women trying to convince herself she's not broken. She's said nothing about what she'd do different in cage. Even outside of the 3x my size comments from Conor he still managed to point out what he'd change in cage. JJ has done none of that.
> 
> Sure the weight cut could've played a part, but she seems almost unwilling to admit that maybe just maybe she might need to make an in cage adjustment for Rose.


No idea whats gonn happen if she loses again, shell be out of title shot as long Rose has the belt. But then again I can easily see Andrade beating Rose. Fuck sooo many unanswered questions heading into 223. 





8 MORE SLEEPS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for Joanna and Tony to win. I'll say it's a toss up with Tony vs Khabib. But I haven't seen anything to suggest that JJ just didn't have an off night. Yeah she's been hit before, but she's always come through. She's a true professional, elite level fighter. She's gonna come back better and with a new fire under her ass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> No idea whats gonn happen if she loses again, shell be out of title shot as long Rose has the belt. But then again I can easily see Andrade beating Rose. Fuck sooo many unanswered questions heading into 223.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about Rose being beatable, I think the WSW belt has a good chance to start switching hands every fight like back in the day at LHW.


DX-Superkick said:


> I'm hoping for Joanna and Tony to win. I'll say it's a toss up with Tony vs Khabib. But I haven't seen anything to suggest that JJ just didn't have an off night. Yeah she's been hit before, but she's always come through. She's a true professional, elite level fighter. She's gonna come back better and with a new fire under her ass.


I'm really rooting for Tony. I'm going with him just because he's so skilled, yet he has that Homer Simpson quality were you can beat on him but he'll still win somehow. I fully expect Khabib to beat him up the first round, then for Tony to catch some crazy sub in the 2nd or 3rd. 

With JJ I wouldn't be surprised if she did beat Rose, but for me the fact that she has yet to really mention anything she could improve on worries me. But I'm neutral on the fight don't care who wins. JJ being humbled again work and so does her showing it was an off night.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I also find myself rooting for Tony too, may the best man win of course, but I don't know it would be truly truly special if TOny is the one to give Khabib his first loss



Plus hes hilariously insane


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tony is hard to like for me to be honest. I mean I respect and admire his skills and especially training routines. He is one of the best in terms of emulating it. However, he is hard to listen to. I wish he was more natural. 

Regardless tho, Khabib via murder.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony is a crazy guy, but i love his fights. I am hoping he can beat Khabib next Saturday, but a Khabib win is not exactly a bad thing either because i can see Khabib becoming a pretty big name in the future.

The fight itself is so unpredictable. Khabib's cardio is untested in five round conditions and Tony never seems to get tired and he pushes an insane pace. I wonder if Tony drag Khabib into deep waters and we will see if the Russian sinks or swims.
The key for Tony is to keep his back off the fence. Khabib's best takedown work comes when he clinches against the cage. His takedowns are not as good in the centre of the octagon shooting in.

I think Joanna takes Rose the second time round. I know she is coming across like she has not learned anything from the first fight, but JJ is an elite fighter and i think she will have learned lessons from the first fight and will adjust to it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I think a lot is being made of Khabib's cardio. I can't recall ever seeing him gassed, he's only fought 3 rounds but at the end of that he looks like he's barely breathing hard. Ofcourse no one pushes the pace like Tony so this will be different but I think Khabib will control Tony on the ground and sort of negate the pace Tony pushes. God I hope they both make the fight.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Michael Myers said:


> I think Joanna takes Rose the second time round. I know she is coming across like she has not learned anything from the first fight, but JJ is an elite fighter and i think she will have learned lessons from the first fight and will adjust to it.


I like JJ ( when she's not act like a fucking douche ) she's a world class striker but she didn't finished nobody since that jobber Jessica Penne....

I won't be surprise if Rose keeps her cool like usual she'll send her on the mat once again.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

BornBad said:


> I like JJ ( when she's not act like a fucking douche ) she's a world class striker but she didn't finished nobody since that jobber Jessica Penne....
> 
> I won't be surprise if Rose keeps her cool like usual she'll send her on the mat once again.


Joanna outside of the MMA bubble seems like a funny and charming girl, but i agree she can be annoying when she is trying to hype fights and do mind games.

Joanna is not blessed with much natural power which is why her finish rate has been low. It feels to me that Rose caught Joanna in the first fight before Joanna made the reads on her and adjusted to Rose. I think if she can survive the first round, JJ will take over and take a decision win


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Tony is hard to like for me to be honest. I mean I respect and admire his skills and especially training routines. He is one of the best in terms of emulating it. However, he is hard to listen to. I wish he was more natural.
> 
> Regardless tho, Khabib via murder.


Tony comes of like a parody of the arrogant martial artist. Almost like real life Dan Hibiki from Street Fighter or Hercule.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I honestly think thats how Tony really is lol, obivously I don't fucking know him personally so just specualting, but he comes across as genuine.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think that's really him too which makes him likable to me. For lack of better words he's a strange dude, but like you said it doesn't come off like an an act. He's just is who he is.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shit, I forgot Joanna was on this card too. Been so hyped for Khabib vs. Tony, but I haven't checked the fight card in ages.

I hope Joanna wins. I like Thug Rose a lot, but I just like Joanna more. JJ's fight hype style can be a little much, but I love her style in the cage, and she's attractive and seems like a great person outside of "Boogeywoman" mode. Plus, a JJ win sets up a big trilogy match for the strawweights.

Hope that however the fight goes down, we get a longer one. We didn't get to see much of how their styles clash given how early Rose clipped her.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seneca said:


> I honestly think thats how Tony really is lol, obivously I don't fucking know him personally so just specualting, but he comes across as genuine.


he is... :lmao



To be honest i think he likes to play some kind of troll on social media and during press conference but he's also a great mind 

he's 100% right in the Media Lunch interview. All these money fights are fucking cancer for the titles.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Shit, I forgot Joanna was on this card too. Been so hyped for Khabib vs. Tony, but I haven't checked the fight card in ages.
> 
> I hope Joanna wins. I like Thug Rose a lot, but I just like Joanna more. JJ's fight hype style can be a little much, but I love her style in the cage, and she's attractive and seems like a great person outside of "Boogeywoman" mode. Plus, a JJ win sets up a big trilogy match for the strawweights.
> 
> Hope that however the fight goes down, we get a longer one. We didn't get to see much of how their styles clash given how early Rose clipped her.


Attractive? :rockwut I know beauty is subjective but DAMN son.

Should be a great fight tho, I think JJ wins, she's probably even more determined than ever to win a fight and that's a scary prospect. Would personally love Rose to KO her again.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JJ is cute but man knows who the real polish queen of the roster 8*D


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I hope Joanna wins.


You're a terrible person. I h8 u. jk.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Attractive? :rockwut I know beauty is subjective but DAMN son.


Dat chin :cube


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope both Tony & Rose win next weekend :fingerscrossed

And I also hope there's a wardrobe malfunction during Karolina Kowalkiewicz	vs. Felice Herrig


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking pervs man.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

=


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a badass right there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Oh she's a badass alright. Kenny Florian: "I felt a tap"


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Spoiler: Oh she's a badass alright. Kenny Florian: "I felt a tap"


We will see bro. :mj 




























*FIGHT WEEK MOTHERFUCKERS NOTHING ELSE MATTERS*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Is Khabib known for being an April Fool's prankster? Because if this means what I think it means it has to be an April Fool's thing, right?

Can't believe they would even joke about shit like this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh god he's back. And of course the first thing you post is getting butthurt over someone making fun of your daddy Conor lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Tony alright?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, there you have it. Holloway vs Khabib. Dana is trying to sell PPVs, so he wouldn't joke about this. Helwani is reporting it, too, saying very clearly it's not an April Fool's joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980577727882387466


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Oh god he's back. And of course the first thing you post is getting butthurt over someone making fun of your daddy Conor lol


I shouldn't even respond to this, but since you clearly missed the point, whatever. It wasn't about someone making fun of Conor, genius. I was asking if him sort of calling out Conor today meant that Ferguson pulled out again, and as you can see, I was right.

Booking Holloway to replace Tony is fucking retarded, by the way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YESSSS THE FIGHT I ALWAYS WANTED KHABIB VS MAX HOLLOWAY.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If Holloway somehow performs a miracle, which I doubt, this will be the biggest clusterfuck ever. Conor gets stripped of the Lightweight Title, Ferguson gets stripped of the Interim Title, and if Holloway beats Khabib he will have to give up either the FW or the LW belt. Oh, and if Holloway gets smashed by Khabib, which I expect, you just devalued one of your champions.

What a giant mess.



... and just when you thought this situation couldn't get any funnier... holy shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980581292503744512


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I shouldn't even respond to this, but since you clearly missed the point, whatever. It wasn't about someone making fun of Conor, genius. I was asking if him sort of calling out Conor today meant that Ferguson pulled out again, and as you can see, I was right.
> 
> Booking Holloway to replace Tony is fucking retarded, by the way.


Lol so one of the biggest fights gets cancelled a 4th time and all you psoted was a Khabib tweeting at Conor, and in the post mentions nothing of Ferguson's injuiry and on Aprils Fool's day no less. You're a clown.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not even that gutted that we're not getting the fight. I was looking forward to seeing it, sure, but I don't think I really allowed myself to get excited for it, at least to the full extent that the fight deserved. I woke up, scrolled through my phone, saw the news and said "yeah of course".

There was no chance in hell UFC would ever play that as an April Fool's joke. The fans have been burnt too many times by that fight for anyone to find it funny.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Lol so one of the biggest fights gets cancelled a 4th time and all you psoted was a Khabib tweeting at Conor, and in the post mentions nothing of Ferguson's injuiry and on Aprils Fool's day no less. You're a clown.



That was hours before anything was confirmed, genius. That's why I merely thought Khabib's tweet might be a sign. That's the only real hint that was out there at the time.

Once it was actually confirmed I posted Dana's official announcement and even the Okamoto tweet talking about how the injury happened. You have absolutely no leg to stand on in this case.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Play nice, guys...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fucking fuck! Son of a fucking fuck! Mother fucking FUCK!

Why this fight?!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

2 days ago



not bad for a knee injured guy


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Joel said:


> Play nice, guys...


Don't worry, I'll leave. Only came back to this place because of the rumors earlier today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You don't have to leave and it was mostly aimed at @Seneca, who was needlessly hostile straight away.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

At this point it's almost like that fight is cursed. *FOUR FUCKING TIMES IT HAS FALLEN THROUGH!!!!*































I am not a huge fan of Max Holloway being the replacement opponent. Yeah he's got balls of steel, and yeah he's a tremendous fighter himself but it's a little odd for him to jump in on six days notice when you've already got top ten Lightweights on the card in Michael Chiesa and Al Iaquinta. Preferably I'd like Max to be given the proper time to prepare for such a monumental task like this. The timing of his return is also a little odd considering he only just pulled out of the Frankie Edgar fight not that long ago. I'll be rooting for him to pull off the upset of course.

It does seem like we're destined to see McGregor vs. Khalabeeb meet this September in Russia. Perhaps this could be MMA's equivalent of the Rumble in The Jungle. We shall see.

BTW it's hilarious how this all happened on April Fools Day :heston


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This is crazy. I still don't know whether to believe this or not since its April 1st but looks legit. Khabib murders Holloway.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck Ferguson vs. Khabib. Don’t ever try to rebook that shit again. 

Max is gonna get fucked up, guys. 

Then Brian Ortega is gonna feast on the bludgeoned corpse.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Killmonger said:


> Fuck Ferguson vs. Khabib. Don’t ever try to rebook that shit again.
> 
> Max is gonna get fucked up, guys.


I'll agree to that. It's been 4 years it feels like.

And that saddens and scares me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I really hope Max somehow wins because a rematch between him and McGregor is so much more compelling to me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is why I don't get excited about fights until 3-4 days out.

Why can't we have nice things in life?????


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kinda fucked up how Khabib gets an "easy" route to Conor now....


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

are you guys playing along wit this shit? cuz I ain't buyin!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

PrettyLush said:


> are you guys playing along wit this shit? cuz I ain't buyin!


me either maybe i'll buy it if Khabib is the one getting injured :aryha


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

This is why you shouldn't be hitting metal pipes like a fool


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Please say this is a big joke, though i doubt it 

I do not think we will ever get this fight. Respect to Max for stepping up, he is a true fighter. However i just do not see him being able to handle Khabib's wrestling. Hopefully Holloway pulls it off though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980584353246928896











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980635563479900162


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8 :moyes8


why


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> You don't have to leave and it was mostly aimed at @Seneca, who was needlessly hostile straight away.


Yea I was, but only given his past history. Other people can attest to this. 



Don;t worry I will leave it alone,.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, fuck. This is probably a bigger disappointment than Jones vs DC 2 at UFC 200 being pulled days out from the fight. I was more pumped for this than any other fight I can remember.

This is number one bullshit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

At least we got Jones/DC two times. :mj2



This is like the biggest blueballs ever


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

This cant be for real.......


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Well if (when) Khabib beats Max and go on to beat either or both Conor and Tony he can claim his place as the GOAT imo. Especially if he somehow manages to go on and retire as undefeated. Max on the other hand has the chance of a life time cause if he somehow defeats Khabib, he can go on a completely new territory. Superfight between him and Conor would sell like crazy. They already have their history but also a fight between the only two fighters in UFC's history that held two titles at the same time (both with same divisions ofc) would be huge.

Mad props to Max, he has nothing to lose and everything to gain but its Eagle time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know it's still fresh and Dana said this for the Undisputed Belt, is this bumped down from main to co-main?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Why would it get bumped down?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know it's still fresh and Dana said this for the Undisputed Belt, is this bumped down from main to co-main?


"Co-main event" is just a term invented to soothe certain egos or try and make an event sound extra exciting. There can be only one main event.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Holloway vs Khabib for the undisputed LW title is still a huge fight, no way its goes to co main.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Champion vs Champion is bigger than Rose/Joanna.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PrettyLush said:


> Why would it get bumped down?


I only ask because of how 200 went down. It was Conor/Diaz, then DC/Jones. After both were cancelled it was advertized as Lesnar vs Hunt even though Tate/ Nunes was for a belt. It was just a whole lot of shuffling and the title fight that was always static got promoted to main event.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

This one's different though. The card is still on and Max vs. Khabib is still bigger than Rose vs. Joanna


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I only ask because of how 200 went down. It was Conor/Diaz, then DC/Jones. After both were cancelled it was advertized as Lesnar vs Hunt even though Tate/ Nunes was for a belt. It was just a whole lot of shuffling and the title fight that was always static got promoted to main event.


Khabib vs Max is for the belt so why would it get bumped down?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, this isn't DC/Silva. The belt is still on the line.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Max vs Khabib is actually a pretty great fight. Not enough to take the sting out of losing the Tony fight though. Should still be a great card hopefully. Khabib will probably win but it's very tempting to put down a tenner on Max at +365. Max weaponizes pace arguably even better than Tony does. Haven't seen anything to indicate that the championship rounds will be an issue for Khabib though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*How the fuck do you get injured, on set doing media appearances >.<*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

And there's still time for Khabib to fall up some stairs, or slip on a banana skin.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Max is smaller, has the smaller reach (which is extremely extremely uncommon in a Khabib fight), doesn't really have KO power and his TDD won't matter at all. Looks like another Khabib smesh to me. Fucking respect tho for taking a fight against a fucking bear on 6 days notice, not a lot of people would agree to that, certainly not the current 155 champion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Champion vs Champion is bigger than Rose/Joanna.


It's not Champion vs Champion. Khabib isn't the champion (yet).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It's not Champion vs Champion. Khabib isn't the champion (yet).


lol, this just shows how I see Khabib as the champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm calling the upset for Max, tko round 1


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Swissblade said:


> Max is smaller, has the smaller reach (which is extremely extremely uncommon in a Khabib fight), doesn't really have KO power and his TDD won't matter at all. Looks like another Khabib smesh to me. Fucking respect tho for taking a fight against a fucking bear on 6 days notice, not a lot of people would agree to that, certainly not the current 155 champion.


He also has ridiculously good cardio, an extremely high fight IQ and warrior's tenacity. I'm not ruling out the upset. Over the last couple of years Max has shown signs of being an all-time great in the making.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a Joanna fan but I felt like she was still trying to convince herself that she lost because of the weight cut during that MMA Hour interview. Ariel barely nudged her and she was going on about it for about half an hour.

COUNTDOWN TO KHABIB...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joanna will win. No way the biggest upset in UFC history happens twice.

If Max had a full training camp, I wouldn't be surprised if he won (I wouldn't pick him, but it wouldn't surprise me). But he is coming in on short notice, and a month ago he had to pull out of a fight because of injury. I like Khabib here. This loss won't hurt Max at all though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> No way the biggest upset in UFC history happens twice.


Of course not, Matt Serra retired....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That isn't the biggest upset of all time, not even close.


It also doesnt make any sense to say the biggest upset of all time happening twice since it happened the first time so the odds would be a lot closer.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I'm calling the upset for Max, tko round 1


That's a bold prediction.


I'd probably think this too if Khabib agressively tries going toe-to-toe with Max on the feet and gets up in his face the same way he did with Barboza, but I'd like to think he'd be smarter than this. The strategy with Barboza was to close the distance because of his lethal kicks, but that doesn't work so much with a master striker/dodger like Holloway. It's going to be tricky because Holloway is also an efficient takedown defenceman. Khabib needs to be fast as fuck but also cautious of Holloway's abilities to toy with you on the feet and drain your energy with failed attempts. 

If Khabib gets him to the ground it's over though. There's absolutely no way that I can even imagine Holloway escaping that kind of hell. Ferguson probably could, but there aren't many.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So is Conor still keeping the belt now that Tony vs. Khabib is off?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> So is Conor still keeping the belt now that Tony vs. Khabib is off?


No, he's getting stripped. Max/Khabib is for the LW title.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ferguson is on the phone with Ariel.... That fight is fucking cursed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980913568131551232
Why this clown open his mouth? Jesus i can't stand that fucker anymore


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980913568131551232
> Why this clown open his mouth? Jesus i can't stand that fucker anymore


His trash talk is getting worse by the day


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*MMA Hour will be good this week, will download it in the morning and give it a listen*


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I thought that tweet was funny :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980878546661879808
Now this is a match up I would of really liked to have seen happen. Ortega's submissions could be a real threat to Khalabeeb's grappling.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

And the hits just keep on coming......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980964470007717888


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just one title defense from Conor. That's all I wanted. It will be over 500 days from the time he won the title to when he was/is stripped. Not one defense. 

Carlos Condit has 1 win in the last 4 1/2 years. And he looked like garbage in his last fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> And the hits just keep on coming......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980964470007717888


i feel sick


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Feeling a bit disappointed knowing that Ortega/Khabib could've been a thing, but I'm guessing that the UFC didn't want to put themselves in a position where one guy is guaranteed to lose their streak.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Poor Tony sounds he hits the rock bottom


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really looking forward to see Max and Khabib square off at media and weigh ins. Get a feel for size difference


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Feeling a bit disappointed knowing that Ortega/Khabib could've been a thing, but I'm guessing that the UFC didn't want to put themselves in a position where one guy is guaranteed to lose their streak.


Max has a streak too, unless you mean undefeated. I don't think it has anything to do with that, more so Max vs. Khabib being a bigger fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yup,


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesus fuck. I'm almost more disappointed in losing the Condit/Brown fight than I am Khabib/Tony. That would have been a crazy war.

At least there's a chance Condit still fights. I know he's not what he was (I think the Lawler fight low-key took a piece of his soul), but I'll always have time for the Natural Born Killer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rafael dos Anjos vs. Colby Covington for interim welterweight title set for UFC 224



Hope RDA mmmkers him


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981265960593076224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981263881984139264
:sip


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981311569735966725
That's a pretty decent fight IMO :jjones

I just hope Cowboy doesn't end up becoming a whipping boy for rising British prospects










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981318430392508416









If the media fawn all over Colby and allow him to ruin that presser I am going to be pissed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981265960593076224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981263881984139264
> :sip


Lol good point on that second tweet


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981340099517583360
Given the circumstances that's a really solid replacement opponent


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm disappointed in losing the Condit/Brown fight. That would have been a crazy war.
> 
> I know he's not what he was (I think the Lawler fight low-key took a piece of his soul).


Or he would have pitter-patter'ed and tap danced around all night.

You can't lose a piece of what you don't have. And Condit sold his soul to get the decision over Diaz.

:fact


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Or he would have pitter-patter'ed and tap danced around all night.
> 
> You can't lose a piece of what you don't have. And Condit sold his soul to get the decision over Diaz.
> 
> :fact


Dude... are you seriously trying to say that Condit hasn't had wild fights? The Lawler fight was a war, so was the one with Rory McDonald, and Ellenberger, and Kampmann (X2).

Sounds like someone is way too salty over the one time he played it safe in his career in the Diaz fight.

:fact


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Throw in his destruction of Alez in there too, although Im pretty sure weve had this exact discussion before lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, I was having a little deja vu in writing my response :lol

I mean, I get not liking a fighter and sticking to it- my dislike of Michael Bisping knows no bounds- but to actively deny that a fighter is exciting when he has a long history of it is something else. I still gave Bisping credit for how he fucked up Cung Le and got the KO on Rockhold.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'd love to see Condit end his career handing out change in an arcade. :krillin2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For those of you wondering why we haven't seen Chris Weidman fight in almost a year...........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981566386135846914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981566955638460421
Yikes. That sounds rather unpleasant.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

these ice bath stuff are such a pain for me :damn

and Thug Rose looks like she have a sun-tan :CENA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*BLESSED *


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool conference. It's clear that they were having fun with the friendly jabs. Both guys seem confident as all hell going into the fight which is always a nice dynamic. Even Dana looks abnormally happy for a last minute replacement on such an important event.


I can't believe that I'm actually ALMOST looking forward to this as much as I was for the original fight.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Max got this


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Max isn't half cringey but I love the guy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't wait. Was a good sign not seeing Joanna run her mouth on Rose and also no staredown shenanigans, Seems all business!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dilly vs Cody at UFC 227. 

Not a big fan of guys getting instant rematches after getting put in the dirt but this one doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It only bothers me that we are not going to see Tj/DJ now


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*he's back ! *











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981716608291778562

Dillashaw vs Cody Garbrandt is on for UFC 227


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> *he's back ! *


So who's the first guy UFC puts against Brock? Do you think he faces Francis or do they get Blaydes, Lewis or Tybura?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brock vs Ngannou would be the only fight I really wanan see and that would be night night for Brock IMO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Brock vs Ngannou would be the only fight I really wanan see and that would be night night for Brock IMO


Like it was for Stipe? :mj

Brock would shoot a power double so fast it would make Francis' poles flip!

In all seriousness, that would be a fight that I would pay money to see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I picked Stipe to win that fool. 


Brock's standup is ASS, compared to the head movement, defence and accuracy of Stipe. Yea he could take him down eventually but can he get him down before getting knocked out?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> I picked Stipe to win that fool.


I know that...

But my point was that Francis would have to connect to put Brock away. And on the flip side, Brock is a beast when it comes to raw power with the takedown and Francis got grabbed and held for 5 rounds.

Geez, what's with people on the forums lately?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Brock would handle Francis pretty easily IMO.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The legacy discussion between Khabib and Max was weird. I feel like Khabib underestimates Max's intenstions about taking this fight. It sucks that one has to lose. Its Khabib Time tho. 

Seeing him humbling Lobov was also awesome.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Seneca said:


> Lol good point on that second tweet



I like Nate but it's right about him too i know he's all about the cash for him now but please.
I didn't liked his tweet about Sean O'malley too


Lesnar vs Ngannou can be cool..... if he improved his cardio and ground game


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock wrestle fucks N'Gannou. Stipe made the blueprint, you have to survive round 1 and then grind N'Gannou out.

IMO


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

People overrate Lesnar's chances tbh. Yes Stipe made the blueprint but he also had to endure the storm of Francis' bombs by his superior boxing technique. The guy has by far the best boxing fundamentals in the entire division. Lesnar on the other is a novice compare to Stipe. His go to move is turtle up and wait. No head movement nothing. He was hesitant against Hunt. Francis is bigger, faster, more athletic and probably the stronger puncher. He wouldn't last a minute against the Francis that we saw versus Stipe. I'm sorry but he would get brutally KO'd.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam Rose Namajunas has one of the most soul piercing stares I've ever seen, even I was a little shook.





Joanna still :mj


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't think Lesnar can survive one round with N'Gannou.



Seneca said:


> God dam Rose Namajunas has one of the most soul piercing stares I've ever seen, even I was a little shook.


*Look Into My Eyes *penance stare**


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think there's a chance they put Brock up against Travis Browne.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Apparently Conor and his crew showed up on media day and started causing mayhem. https://mobile.twitter.com/arielhelwani?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor

I'm guessing he's mad about being stripped and/or Artem being surrounded by the Dagestani's.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

according to Helwani - chairs were thrown through van windows, and one hit Michael Chiesa who now has a laceration and is being looked at by doctors.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

And Khabib was on that van, according to Helwani. This is WWE style shit. Love it!!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981961654643712000
Loool what a fucking idiot!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Vid from inside Khabib's van.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981960460323848192


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Correction...he hasn't been arrested..yet.

A warrant for his arrest has been issued by the NYPD.

Rose is fully shaken up and may not be cleared to fight.

Chiesa dealing with a laceration on his face.

Lobov pulled from his fight with Caceres.

Dana says this is the most despicable thing in UFC history, questions whether he wants to stay in business with Conor.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rose 

Seriously the fuck is wrong with that guy.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Why has he done this? I don't understand his actions sometimes is it a publicity stunt or what?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Probably because of Artem


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

One punch after the bell and Paul Daley was immediately fired. Jones has been punished for every bad thing he's done. Conor has assaulted refs, staff, busses and fighters, and UFC outright REFUSES to punish him, what fuckery is this?!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981966292889452545
Schaub being Schaub smh


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

PrettyLush said:


> Probably because of Artem


Thats hardly worth flying to a New York and acting like a hooligan though. Nothing really happened to Lobov anyway I heard Khabib slapped him but you can't see a slap in the videos.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> Why has he done this? I don't understand his actions sometimes is it a publicity stunt or what?


Khabib and his crew rolled up on Artem yesterday. Khabib even put his hands on him at one point. I imagine Conor and his people were coming to settle the score


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ th chaos of news this morning.




Alot of people will probably love what Conor did and say he was sticking up for his boy and call him a badass. But in the end he ended up doing fuck all to Khabib, got arrested and also got Artem thrown off the card. Well done. :clap.

Fucking great entertainment though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This fucking guy.

Hope the cops drug test him. Hope he gets the book thrown at him. Thankfully Chiesa will make more from this incident than he ever will in the UFC. Seriously though - Throwing heavy objects threw the windows of buses, buses with women on them. Total POS move. He's pretty much beyond redemption. Chael nailed it - Guy has totally bought into his own gimmick, he thinks he's a God/gangster. 

They still can't fire him though. Bellator would have him signed in a heartbeat.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

If I was in chiesa's shoes I would sue each and every one of those thugs, Shoudn't have to deal with shit like this when preparing for a fight is stressful enough. I'm still hyped like fuck for this card though!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

All those fighters were probably dehydrated as fuck as well, last thing they need is hooligans chucking shit at them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> They still can't fire him though. Bellator would have him signed in a heartbeat.


But it's clear he's beyond the firing stage and in the criminal stage. Rashad got fired and rehired for making a joke on twitter and Rumble got indefinitely suspended after a domestic dispute. Conor is not above the law of the land and if other fighters have to follow the rules or be fired then so should Conor.



Seneca said:


> Fucking great entertainment though.


??? A fighter took broken glass to the face and Rose was shaken up. This wasn't entertainment, it's a disgrace. Water bottles are one thing; metal trash cans, security rails and broken glass are another.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

If Conor doesn't get fired after this, this is truly Number 1 Bullshit and shows Dana is just as big a piece of shit as Conor is.

Fighters have been fired/punished for less, this one was worse than them.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conor is a disgrace to MMA, biggest star, Great fighter but holy shit what an idiot, he's Jon jones 2.0


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981984149304217600


jeez. I saw Chiesa getting hurt by the melee too. Utter pandemonium


Hope Chiesa sues the shit out of the Conor/UFC whoever tbh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ariel doing wonders for THUG ROSE’s rep tonight. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would absolutely hilarious and disgusting at the same time if he somehow still gets no punishment for this


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Doesn't Rose come from a bad upbringing? Conor going crazy and throwing shit through windows probably gave her flashbacks.

Anyone else notice KC Armstrong hasn't shown his face in here? The other day he peeks in thinking Conor's gonna save a card when Tony gets hurt, but where is he now?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There better be no excuses if she loses to Joanna, about how she was shook. Chiesa suffered lacerations and still fighting ffs.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This seems like a whole load of mess but it sure is entertaining. I'm going to wait on clarification before I demonise anyone in the situation.

The only clarification we've had so far is that video showing McGregor break the window of the bus and the reports of Chiesa injured, a staff member injured and Rose "shook up." Absolute dick move by McGregor who feels he's untouchable but to properly judge what he did, I'll await clarification on the rest. If it is something as simple as his friend was threatened by team Khabib then fuck Connor, that's not a good enough reason.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Like Rose but that shit is so dramatic, if she wasn't injured I see no reason for her to not fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tell you what, if Khabib's plan was to trigger Conor to come through Artem, then worked like a charm.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow. Conor has gone off the deep end. You could see for a while now that the fame, success and money had gone to his head. He should be fired and arrested simple as that. But I can see that might not be so simple because Conor is the only star the UFC have, and if he is arrested it’d be a minor thing. Community service as his punishment so Bellator or someone else would be all over him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

no class new millionaire... Fuck that guy


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But it's clear he's beyond the firing stage and in the criminal stage. Rashad got fired and rehired for making a joke on twitter and Rumble got indefinitely suspended after a domestic dispute. Conor is not above the law of the land and if other fighters have to follow the rules or be fired then so should Conor.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? A fighter took broken glass to the face and Rose was shaken up. This wasn't entertainment, it's a disgrace. Water bottles are one thing; metal trash cans, security rails and broken glass are another.


I obviously don't take joy from other fighters being hurt, just the insane idiotic behaviour of the guy who never defends his belts


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That white powder ruining exceptional talents like Conor & Bones.

if all gets sorted and Khabib's fighting Conor it's gonna be nuclear. Fight was big beforehand but after this, good grief. Fuck Nate/Greggo 3.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

We havent even made it weigh ins guys. Dont even know if Khabib/Max Joanna/Rose gonna make weight yet.


Craziest fight week ever


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

All we need now is an announcement that Vince Russo just got a job with the UFC..


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like Conor is in some deep shit! Literally everything is on film even the money mac bellends letting him in to the building so I don't see how he wont be arrested for this along with the rest of his goon squad.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They didnt even give Al his own name board :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Al is so underappreciated :mj2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Rose has had family struggle with mental issues. As someone that has seen it first hand, shit like this can trigger someone pretty badly. Hope she’s ok. 

She never makes excuses either, guys. Come on. That’s Joanna. 

Anyway, I’m over McGregor. Fuck him. In a way, I understand wanting to backup your friend but there were other folks on that bus. Just a really bad look and extremely idiotic if you ask me. 

You want Khabib that bad? Sign a fucking contract and do it in the octagon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982067365591572480



This cunt has literally ruined 3 fights on one card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Arrest this Fuck!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuckinghell what a mess, I though Pettit/Chiesa was a good fight as well. As long as the 2 big fights still go ahead then I'm still looking forward to the show. Surely there's no way back for Conor now I just don't understand what he was thinking, You would think his entourage would try to talk him out of such a ridiculous plan but I guess they are nothing but yes men.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

One of his problems. 

He has these idiots like Artem and Dillon Danis stroking his ego instead of calling him out on his shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sucks about Conor still being a tool but o well. Max Holloway is the baddest man on the planet is all I care about atm.



Killmonger said:


> One of his problems.
> 
> He has these idiots like Artem and Dillon Danis stroking his ego instead of calling him out on his shit.


If you're depending on Dillon Danis to call you out on your BS you are in a realllllly bad way lmao


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

:lol 

I doubt anyone around him will even mention him being in the wrong here. Jeezus. 

Not even John “Diddy” Kavanagh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I read this somewhere else but it said "If Artem was a belt Conor would actually defend it".


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

It seems McGregor will look for job on WWE as another MMA Clown.

Wrestlemania 35 ME:
Ronda Rousey VS Connor McGregor.
Best 2 out of 3.
Fall one: submission match.
Fall two: Sing 'n' Dance contest.
Fall three: Hog Pen Match


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it's unlikely, but maybe Conor facing some real consequences for once will straighten him out.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

He's an embarrassment to the sport of MMA and the country of Ireland. Half of the people in Ireland already hated him. That number has probably jumped to at least 90% now. What a dirty little knacker. You can take the boy out of Crumlin but you can't take Crumlin out of the boy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Great job, with a kid and wife back home, this cunt goes and gets himself arrested. What a tool.

Best for him in a way though, he can avoid Khabib in the octagon :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Any conviction on the felony charges will lead to revocation of his athletes visa meaning his mma career in the states is over either way no state should ever licence him again he doesn't deserve to be in mma hes a disgrace to the sport


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Roxinius said:


> Any conviction on the felony charges will lead to revocation of his athletes visa meaning his mma career in the states is over either way no state should ever licence him again he doesn't deserve to be in mma hes a disgrace to the sport


And this what makes me think they'll pull some shit and sweep this under the rug. Despite GLASS CUTTING PEOPLE'S FACES AND GETTING IN THEIR EYES!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Always thought Conor was a cunt, hope he's never allowed back...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's hope weigh ins go smooth tomorrow. Who am I fucking kidding though... this is MMA


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome to watchmojo, 10 fighters who ruined their careers in seconds. 

Such a cunt move by McGregor.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Honestly I can sort of see something good in him sticking up for one of his boys. But he did it in completely the wrong way. I mean what was he thinking? He’s killed three fights that had nothing to do with him. He is surely done though, this is serious.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Standing up for his boy, I hope he doesn't even apologise.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981971916700442624^ Thought this was a pretty amusing tweet. 

Fuck Conor for what he did last night tbh. Love him as a fighter, but damn that was absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is turning into a fucking movie. :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

3 fights cancelled? Jesus Christ that's insane. Conor should be forced to pay the purse of the fighters effected, for crying out loud.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Khabib could have gotten off the bus and fought Conor in a true WWE backstage brawl, but he didn't :hmmm pussy


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sure Dana is seeing the funny side of it today... 8*D 
The publicity this has garnered will certainly put some more bums on seats anyway.

Regardless of the intention, I am thoroughly 'sports entertained' by this whole debacle.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

In all seriousness though. The UFC almost HAS to fire McGregor over this, if only for the fact that it'd be a PR nightmare for them and a nightmare in terms of talent relations. He put people at risk that had nothing to do with the Khabib beef. I can only imagine the backlash is he's still employed when this is all said and done.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope they sue him.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Honestly I dont think anything will happen to Conor. The commissions and the UFC lose to much money by throwing the book at Conor. And there's no legal requirement for them to sever ties with him as fa as I'm aware of. Like failing a drug test has witten and agreed upon punishments by the UFC and commissions, this doesn't. He needs to be punished, ideally they just drop him. But he's by such a wide margin the only star they have. No one else draws in the UFC at all.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Khabib makes weight, 154.5 :banderas

Never doubted him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Honestly I dont think anything will happen to Conor. The commissions and the UFC lose to much money by throwing the book at Conor. And there's no legal requirement for them to sever ties with him as fa as I'm aware of. Like failing a drug test has witten and agreed upon punishments by the UFC and commissions, this doesn't. He needs to be punished.


But there's several examples of established precedent.

- Rashad got fired and rehired for making a joke on twitter.
- Roger Huerta got fired for fighting a guy who hit a woman at a bar.
- Paul Daley hit Koscheck after the fight and was fired on the spot.
- Jones was IMMEDIATELY STRIPPED when he crashed into a pregnant lady.
- Rumble was suspended indefinitely after a domestic dispute.
- Thiago Silva held his girlfriend at gunpoint.....

And those are off the top of my head. Zero tolerance SHOULD be zero tolerance. But this the same guy who somehow cost a woman her job because she fined him for throwing water bottles.

If only fighters had a union. (Looking at you GSP!) Fighters could stand up to this bullshit and not have to worry about garnished wages or GLASS IN THEIR FUCKING EYES!


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

DX-Superkick said:


> But there's several examples of established precedent.
> 
> - Rashad got fired and rehired for making a joke on twitter.
> - Roger Huerta got fired for fighting a guy who hit a woman at a bar.
> ...


There's a precedent there. But they could easily just say they're leaving it up to the Police and not punish Conor at all themselves. He should just have his contract torn up and every commission should refuse to work with him, but he's a cash cow for the sport.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982253230531919872
welp.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982253230531919872


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Fuck man max is out


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

April Fool's Day is one cruel fucking bitch!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If a 7th round rookie slapped a cheerleader he'd be fired, if Tom Brady did he wouldn't be. LeBron James wouldn't be. John Cena wouldn't be. Zero tolerance is never a thing when it comes to a megastar/franchise star. Like it or not, it's different rules for them due to the fact they bring more people in than anyone else. I'm not even against McGregor standing up for his friend, shouldn't have done it how he did as it involved a few people who have nothing to do with it, but he's still not going to be severely punished as he knows he'll make money for them that no-one else will. He's the biggest name in MMA history, if he wants to be a dickhead there's not much the UFC will do about it. I'm sure he'd have no second thoughts about going to Bellator if they could offer him huge money and Dana will be fully aware of that.


EDIT: Wonder if McGregor fancies a fight on Saturday.... :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like they're trying to get Pettis to fight Khabib. DO IT ANTHONY!!!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Pettis to the rescue!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Al Iaquinta has offered﻿ to fight Khabib -Ariel


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

For anyone wanting to keep up. Waiting on Pettis to weigh in. Personally would ask Pettis to fight Paul Felder and give Raging Al the title shot.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit what a shitshow this event has become :sodone


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Al is the fight to make. Give Felder to Pettis.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This has been absolute shit show. Let's cap it off with losing streak Pettis dominating via wrestling just for shits and giggles


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Max is out now?









They might as well just start putting names in a randomizer at this point.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This has been absolute shit show. Let's cap it off with losing streak Pettis dominating via wrestling just for shits and giggles


Pettis winning the title by making Khabib tap out to a Triangle would be the greatest moment in the history of this sport :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Pettis winning the title by making Khabib tap out to a Triangle would be the greatest moment in the history of this sport [emoji38]


That's really what it feels like should happen lol. It's the illogical outcome that should happen lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

This whole week has just been madness in the MMA world.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is nothing happening on stage?

Reading comments as they scroll....

- Conor has been bailed out and is en route!
- Max has died of kidney failure (sick mids online)
- Give Khabib Pettis so he can get another easy win.
- Khabib vs Raging Al
- Khabib vs Nurmagomedov LOL!
- Pettis stopped cutting weight when his fight got cancelled yesterday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pettis just weighed in at 155.2 and has 2 hours


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Pettis is a fly mother'fckr


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This is getting ridiculous. This event is cursed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MC 16 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. This event is cursed.


Ridiculous was April 1st. _This_ is a fucking tragedy!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Pettis is going to fight Khabib if he cuts 2 lbs


this is a fucking joke at this point


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Pettis is going to fight Khabib if he cuts 2 lbs


0.2 pounds

POINT 2 pounds. He has to shave his balls...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if Pettis had to drop out tomorrow as well (assuming he cuts the weight).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Just give the belt to Khabib and book Khabib/Conor live from the prison. One on one, for the belt, for the pride and for the hood. Fight to the death.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Khabib vs McGregor LIVE from Alcatraz :hmmm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

At this point they should just call the fight off, make Khabib the LW champion and bump Rose/Joanna to the main event. Nothing against Pettis, but it will be a nightmare for the UFC if he somehow pulls off the upset and defeats Khabib. He's got relatively little upside to market at this point.


Then again, Khabib SHOULD be ready for Pettis on a one-day notice. Pettis and Barboza are extremely similar fighters stylistically. They both rely heavily on their kicking offense and don't traditionally fare very well on the ground. Khabib absolutely took it to Barboza at 219 by getting up in his face and forcibly closing the distance. Defeating Pettis should be a similar strategy.


Still, wow. I was hyped for Ferguson, I was ALMOST as hyped for Holloway, but Pettis in that slot does nothing for me. ... and I'm saying this with the sidebar of considering Anthony Pettis to be one of the most sound standup fighters in the game. He once had incredible potential, but has fallen too far for me to care and think he has much of a chance against Baller Khabib.


:draper2





MC 16 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. This event is cursed.



Can you imagine if Joanna wakes up and trips on a banana peel tomorrow morning? Dana will be on suicide watch lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Karyn Bryant: I'm hearing that @showtimepettis asked for a bigger payday, #UFC countered with less. Pettis declined, @felderpaul gets the spot. Standing by for more info from my girl @vevyrodrigues in NYC... #UFC 223


What a mess!!!!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982279364476715009
WTF


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

APRIL FOOL'S DAY IS OVER! WHEN WILL THIS END?!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why the fuck would they offer him less money? :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982279364476715009
> WTF


:denirolol
Gets better & better.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982281949225009153
The commission has concerns because Felder isn't ranked.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Is Nate Diaz available? (halfway serious question).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why did they touch Artem?! This card was amazing 4 days ago.

Felder is ranked too low to fight, but 2-5 Pettis is fine?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The UFC should be disbanded after this. This is the worst negligence I've ever seen towards keeping a show going and has been since Tony tripped.

Felder can't even fight for the title because he isn't ranked. So the whole fucking reason for all this extreme weight cutting, to secure a title fight, is fucking pointless. Not that Felder, Pettis or any of these fucks should be fighting for a title anyways. They were given all the red flags in the world about Holloways weight (wanted 170, "record" cut) and they went with him over Ortega. After Holloway pulled Pettis was a safe fight with the best name recognition and they wouldn't pay him, disgraceful. 

Khabib vs Pettis is among the worst stylistic matchup's on the roster. Now you've a fucking total nobody, who is dangerous, fighting a non title fight against one of the companies biggest stars.

Total fuckery. Tony's injury and Conor's chaos don't excuse the UFC's incompetence.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's saying volumes of how messed up this weekend is when we can't even get a cheesy tweet from Conor mocking the entire situation because he's in custody.



:mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joe Rogan just showed up and needs clean pee!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

NYSAC fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They're not going to give Khabib anyone else. Think about it. Can you imagine if a vastly lower-ranked fighter somehow pulls off the upset? What the hell happens next? Plus it would be insulting for Khabib to NOT be competing for the LW title at this point. This isn't a Cormier/Silva situation where the champion is already made.


Unless they somehow get Diaz or Ortega as a split-second replacement (which I highly doubt), then this is a total scrapable bust.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

IM FUCKING DONE!! ARGHHH! IF I COME BACK FROM GYM AND THERES NO GOOD NEWS IM GONNA FEWWMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Remember when Joe Soto fought Dillashaw for the title on a days notice (his first ever UFC fight)?

He looked good in there as well, until the KO in the 5th.

Wonder what commission that was under?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TCE said:


> Remember when Joe Soto fought Dillashaw for the title on a days notice (his first ever UFC fight)?



The main difference is that Dillishaw was fresh into his reign, and him defeating Barao for the BW title was in-and-of-itself considered an upset at the time.


They have too much riding on this LW situation from a marketing standpoint. Khabib has too much momentum for it to risk getting completely derailed because he wasn't mentally prepared for a split-second replacement from a stylistic standpoint. At least you can make the argument that Holloway shared similarities with Ferguson and Barboza on some level, and Khabib has closely studied Holloway already. But, most importantly, you can still ride the wave with Holloway beating Khabib considering the 12-fight win streak and the double-division championship accomplishment. You can't do this with Pettis, or someone lower ranked than he is. Outside of Diaz and Ortega, I don't see anyone that can be a worthy replacement at this stage. Especially with the high risk/low reward factor.


It's best to just re-book Khabib/Ferguson at a later date, even if you can find someone that (on paper) would give Khabib somewhat of a competitive fight.





Or:














^ BOOK IT


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I had actually begun to look forward to Max vs Khabib almost as much as I was looking forward to the Tony fight. Such an absolute shit show. Only one thing for it: Khabib vs Undertaker.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*"Khabib Nurmagomedov in danger of being pulled from UFC 223"*

http://www.scrapdigest.com/khabib-n...?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=TheMcGregorEra

Oh for fuck's sake. All you can do is laugh at this stage. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

At least we still have JJ/Rose II. Very much looking forward to that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Latest now is Iaquinta is the frontrunner. He should have been the first option. Toughest matchup for Khabib too. 

Probably wont be a title fight because he was .2 over and the UFC never considered when he had time to lose it, which he could have done in minutes. Utter fucking chaos.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

They should allow Khabib to win the title if he beats Al like they did when Rockhold fough Yoel (even though Rockhold lost).


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> At least we still have JJ/Rose II. Very much looking forward to that.


DON'T JINX IT!


At this rate we'll be lucky if a meteorite doesn't hit the Barclays Center in the middle of the night...


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So looks like Khabib vs Al. If Khabib wins he becomes LW champ, if Al wins he doesn't.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

well hit me with a shovel and call me brenda


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

More excited for Khabib/Iaquinta than I was for Khabib/Holloway anyway.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So khabib wins the title tony is still interm champ forcing dana to effectively rebook that fight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> So khabib wins the title tony is still interm champ forcing dana to effectively rebook that fight


In a minute he's just going to say fuck it and do a LW grand Prix for the title


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Joanna/Rose absolutely deserve the main event bump (Ariel is saying Khabib/Iaquinta is main).



Khabib/Tony? No-brainer main. Khabib/Max? Yeah, still main. Khabib/Iaquinta as a one-sided title fight? The FUCK outta here.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Khabib vs Conor is legends are made of. It is at this moment is far bigger than Diaz III.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Al might actually be a more interesting match-up for Khabib than Max. Iaquinta could quite easily spark Khabib out as he comes in


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why do I even follow this sport lol........




ATLEAST AL has had a full camp


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Al is the fucking man.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Niiiiceee NYC real estate gangster vs. Russian gangster. Raging Al is the man.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We still have that press conference after the weigh ins with a bunch of the upcoming fights. Colby to cause a brawl? Oh boy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They better give him a fucking name board next time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the twist that Vince McMahon was behind all this madness and paid Conor to attack the bus to make Wrestlemania look better 










But at least this PPV hasn't been cancelled like UFC 151....or will it? :creepytrips


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

On the count of tree, I want everyone to scream.....




*FUCK THE NYSAC *


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982296960387317760
dAM


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Lee tryna stay relevant while ducking at the same time :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

How is he ducking?? He was literally suppose to be there today, was looking forward to seeing him


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

It's a joke man chill


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry I didn't find your completely random unfunny joke funny mate. THat was really obivous you were joking.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

You got bent out of shape over a one-liner sheesh, go cool your head.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a joke man chill :mj


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Khabib Vs Cyborg is the next option, right?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

u got me


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DulyNoted said:


> Khabib Vs Cyborg is the next option, right?


Al will probably fall through and Khabib will end up fighting Urijah Faber or someone.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Al will probably fall through and Khabib will end up fighting Urijah Faber or someone.


I don't care who he gets any more TBH, just gonna watch to see if Team McGregor crashes the ringside area during the fight. >


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Olivier rockin' that fanny pack :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Really wanted Rose to just say "Imma fuck her up" and walk away.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What an insane 24 hours in the UFC. So, any word why UFC went with Iaquinta and not Pettis? Khabib vs. Iaquinta is probably a better fight stylistically, but putting Iaquinta in the spot takes out a 4th fight from the card.

We've lost:
- Lobov vs. Caceres
- Chiesa vs. Pettis
- Borg vs. Moreno
- Felder vs. Iaquinta

At this point I'm almost surprised UFC are running with this as a PPV. 9 fights altogether, and they've had to bump some of the lower prelims up to the PPV just to fill the time. At least JJ vs. Rose is still intact, that's the only PPV worthy fight left besides the last minute Khabib vs. Iaquinta.

Dana praised Khabib for being willing to fight anyone all week, but really, does Khabib's gameplan change for an opponent? Khabib gonna Khabib. He's going to takedown and maul whoever's in the cage with him. Iaquinta's got good TDD, but then again, so did Barboza, right? There's some intrigue about the last minute upset from Ragin' Al, but I can't really see it.

What a crushing 24 hours or so it's been.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Dana praised Khabib for being willing to fight anyone all week, but really, does Khabib's gameplan change for an opponent? Khabib gonna Khabib. He's going to takedown and maul whoever's in the cage with him. Iaquinta's got good TDD, but then again, so did Barboza, right? There's some intrigue about the last minute upset from Ragin' Al, but I can't really see it.
> 
> What a crushing 24 hours or so it's been.


Khabib definitely changes his gameplan up. He pretty much got in Barboza's face all fight long to close the kick distance. I haven't seen him _this_ aggressive on standup until just recently. He's similar in most of his fights when it comes to his groundgame, but how experimental should you get when you can outclass everyone on the roster with your ***** techniques?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Al made championship weight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Getting a straight answer about the LW belt from Dana over the past 3 months is like drawing blood from a stone.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

How fucking crazy would it be if Al stands tall as the Official LW champion when this is all said and done? I mean who would've even entertained that idea for a split-second just a week ago? It's almost surreal to think about.


Dana is probably praying that Khabib wins this, if only for the gigantic monkey wrench that an Al victory would throw at the multitude of profitable directions they can go in with Khabib as the undefeated LW champion. Notwithstanding the big show in Russia.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Admit it, you all came to see this guy :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Getting a straight answer about the LW belt from Dana over the past 3 months is like drawing blood from a stone.


And to think, Jones was immediately stripped when he fled the scene of an accident. But Conor was still champion after assaulting DOZENS OF PEOPLE.



KYRA BATARA said:


> How fucking crazy would it be if Al stands tall as the Official LW champion when this is all said and done?


Al can't win the strap. He was 0.2 pounds over. He's just a body, sadly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit TJ/Cody sound like a divorce couple talking about who comes home to their kids :lmao


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Colby got the fuck out of there sharpish


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Embedded 5 is must-watch. Even better, the outtakes are gonna be part of some fucking brilliant documentary someday.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

So, how many times do you reckon Al is gonna watch Rocky 2 tonight?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> So, how many times do you reckon Al is gonna watch Rocky 2 tonight?


This man is a wrestler. He's got IMO a better chance than Holloway did. Better chance to no-sell Khabib's suffocating style. It's going to be a great fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Plus you know, he had a proper camp and isn't coming off injuiry 

































THe thumbnail :lmap


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> This man is a wrestler. He's got IMO a better chance than Holloway did. Better chance to no-sell Khabib's suffocating style. It's going to be a great fight.


No wrestler will ever beat Khabib. If and when Khabib loses, it will by knockout.

EDIT: Unless he fights Askren.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> No wrestler will ever beat Khabib. If and when Khabib loses, it will by knockout.
> 
> EDIT: Unless he fights Askren.



Or Ortega. Or Oliveira on a REALLY good day (only problem is that he sometimes gets too artsy-fartsy with his techniques [see fight with Felder] ).



But I think you're right. There's a much greater chance that he finally falls to a lethal striker that catches him with a perfectly-timed jab. Out-wrestling him feels like a pipe dream at this point. It's one of the reasons why a potential fight with Conor is so compelling from a stylistic standpoint... even if Conor's TDD is relatively substandard.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So Conor just got like a 10 minute spot on the evening news. Usually I only care about fight week bullshit. This is honestly... probably the best thing WME-IMG could have dreamed of.


Jordan B Peterson said:


> No wrestler will ever beat Khabib. If and when Khabib loses, it will by knockout.
> 
> EDIT: Unless he fights Askren.


Oh, true. But that's my point, inasmuch as we can consider Al an Askren-lite, that's the extent to which it will be competitive. Paul Felder was looking at that spot for a while and I have truly never been drier. There's intrigue here at least.


Seneca said:


> Plus you know, he had a proper camp and isn't coming off injuiry
> 
> 
> THe thumbnail :lmap


Ahh true. Was meant to fight Pettis, yeah? (PS lol @ UFC choosing a time like this to pull their bullshit. Am glad regardless; Iaquinta is a better matchup.)

Hahaha, and that's the freeze-frame they use at the end. I'm thinking that's a little middle finger from the UFC's editing team to Conor :lol


KYRA BATARA said:


> Or Ortega.


Oh, that'd also be interesting! I do think Ortega's BJJ could be badass enough (and his size is a plus, natch)

If you meant Do Bronx, I don't think he has the fight intelligence to do it, and potentially not really the skill.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So what have I missed?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have no idea who is on the card, and who isn't. Who's fighting who. No fucking clue. I'm so confused.

Last I heard, it's Khabib vs Rose for the Interim North American Junior Featherweight Title......I think.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> If all went according to the UFC’s plans, this week was supposed to unfold in a dramatically different way for Conor McGregor and the company.
> 
> According to UFC sources, *the promotion was close to coming to terms with McGregor on a new contract this week*, though several stumbling blocks remained.
> 
> ...


https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/4/6/17208834/prior-to-arrest-conor-mcgregors-trip-to-new-york-could-have-ended-with-new-contract

So before McGregor royally fucked up he was on course to sign a new deal and face RDA for the Interim Welterweight title........


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

samizayn said:


> Oh, that'd also be interesting! I do think Ortega's BJJ could be badass enough (and his size is a plus, natch)
> 
> _If you meant Do Bronx_, I don't think he has the fight intelligence to do it, and potentially not really the skill.



Khabib/Ortega would be amazing to watch. Not only stylistically, but with both undefeated streaks on the line adding greatly to the overall suspense. 


Yeah Do Bronx is who I was talking about. It's admittedly a bit of a stretch, which is why I threw him in as a candidate on a "REALLY good day". I don't think it's the skillset that he lacks, but his annoying tendency of being too unorthodox with it and missing out on several key submission opportunities in the process. Khabib would most likely kill him, but I can somewhat picture him having effective counters for Khabib's ground game and potentially even pulling the upset via decision.

That being said: I've soured quite a bit on Oliveira in the last year or two. There was a time when I put him in the same class as a Demian Maia in terms of ability on the ground (with more upside given his age). Sadly he's been since bested at his own game more than once in his latest string of fights. He was very sloppy in the fight against Pettis at UFC on FOX 21 for example. He kept trying to go for submissions in one fell-swoop while Pettis was fucking him up with hard strikes, instead of wisely going on defense and properly assessing a smarter approach. He theoretically should've won that fight at least 3 times but couldn't apply his holds properly (like that triangle). So yeah, as you said, not always equipped with the best fight IQ in moments of panic. I mean hell, Felder's comeback of the century at UFC 218 is another hallmark example of screwing the pooch for too long.. lol



GSP would also be an interesting fight stylistically speaking, which is a fight that Khabib himself wants. That would only be interesting on the ground though, because I don't picture GSP standing with Khabib for very long without getting completely mauled. Freddy Roach only helped him improve marginally IMO, while Khabib is getting exponentially better in this area with every passing fight.





DX-Superkick said:


> Al can't win the strap. He was 0.2 pounds over. He's just a body, sadly.



Ah ok. 


I wrote that right after Seneca mentioned something about him making championship weight, so I assumed it was a title fight for both fighters involved.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

GSP would beat Khabib in my opinion. He will likely take Khabib down when he wants or keep it on the feet and jab him. People should not forget how good GSP was, he is arguably the GOAT for a reason.

I like Khabib as a fighter but the way he is built up as this unstoppable machine is a bit much. The guy has not mauled everyone he has faced, he arguably lost to Tibau, and his stand-up is a weakness that can be exploited. Plus we do not know how Khabib does over 5 rounds (though i believe he will do fine, it is just an unknown). 

He could very well be the best Lightweight in the world, but lets wait and see what happens on Saturday and beyond. What happens if Al knocks him out? I think we should focus on this before thinking about Khabib beating the greatest Welterweight of all time


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

"Fuck am I? Who are you!?" :lol almost want him to win purely for that

Khabib's time though finally

Usman :lol >>>

Cody dribbling again


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That 25 presser was embarrassing. A bunch of witless kids constantly speaking over each other but never actually saying anything of worth. Most of the journos were asking lame questions as well. Fuck's sake at that weedy English guy who 'didn't see it reported' that the Covington fight had been switched from Rio to Chicago even though they spent about five minutes talking about it just before he asked his stupid question. 

Anyone else think that shy Russian woman was sent there by Volkov to specifically ask questions about him getting a title shot? I smell a ruse.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yah that chick definitely a ruskie spy. She's so awkward.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This is fucking awesome:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982342629223432192
:lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Colby is cringe.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I had to laugh when Colby mentioned how much money he had in his bank account, I'm sure he got millions for the Maia fight :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Props for the effort but Colby isn't the man to do the pro wrestling schtick.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> GSP would also be an interesting fight stylistically speaking, which is a fight that Khabib himself wants. That would only be interesting on the ground though, because I don't picture GSP standing with Khabib for very long without getting completely mauled. Freddy Roach only helped him improve marginally IMO, while Khabib is getting exponentially better in this area with every passing fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to sour on him IMO. I'm a fan too, but he's just a child pretty much, 25 or 26. @ me in five years and let's see where we're at :shrug

St Pierre would maul Nurmagomedov. I don't think you quite grasp the size and skillset we'd be dealing with here. I'd fancy him winning on the feet too, in fact. The most intriguing fight that exists for me is Nurmagomedov/Woodley.

BTW confirmed, Dana overrode the BS, Iaquinta is fighting for the title! (his boxers weighed .2lbs, I have no idea why this wasn't taken into consideration.) Basically the commission wouldn't consider it as legitimate, but he'd put the title around him and figure out the rest later.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

samizayn said:


> No need to sour on him IMO. I'm a fan too, but he's just a child pretty much, 25 or 26. @ me in five years and let's see where we're at :shrug
> 
> St Pierre would maul Nurmagomedov. I don't think you quite grasp the size and skillset we'd be dealing with here. I'd fancy him winning on the feet too, in fact. The most intriguing fight that exists for me is Nurmagomedov/Woodley.
> 
> BTW confirmed, Dana overrode the BS, Iaquinta is fighting for the title! (his boxers weighed .2lbs, I have no idea why this wasn't taken into consideration.) Basically the commission wouldn't consider it as legitimate, but he'd put the title around him and figure out the rest later.



Agree to disagree on St. Pierre.


I'm a big Rush fan, but the fight with Bisbing didn't give me that much hope of him being able to still have the edge at an extremely high level. George is undoubtedly a naturally bigger man but his size advantage is marginal. His fight IQ is extraordinary, but I don't believe he's ready for a hungry, aggressive ***** fighter like Khabib. The only real area that Khabib is untested is in having 5-round fights, and also his ability to get around someone with TDD on GSP's level (Khabib is an equally skilled takedown defensemen IMO).


PRIME GSP vs Khabib? My money would be on GSP. Current GSP that went through knee surgery, blows up quicker and seems to suffer from sloppier transitions? Not so sure. Khabib is now the quicker man in that fight especially at 155.


Then again, it's a difficult fight to gauge. The difference between fighting at 155 and 170 is a huge thing to consider. I'm also taking into consideration how Khabib is seemingly improving his game with every fight, especially on standup.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, another thing I was going to mention: I wonder if this arrest doesn't cause visa issues for McGregor down the line? It's possible he never fights in the US again...


KYRA BATARA said:


> Agree to disagree on St. Pierre.


No need to, I'm open to being swayed, and the fight is an interesting one to talk through! Right off the bat, 'maul' was strong wording, but I do think he beats Khabib at least 8/10 times.

I think you can forgive a guy looking like Georges did after a 4 yr layoff. Rather than 'prime' GSP, I advocate for an un-ringrusted 2018 GSP. It's interesting because we're obviously used to seeing Khabib dictating the pace, but I think after a round and a half of failing to impose his will I think we'd see Khabib on the back foot! GSP is certainly smart, but I also think he's straight up too strong for him as well.

I wonder how realistic this fight is at all, though -- Georges seems in no RUSH to get back in there at all :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So is nobody else bothered that the UFC were planning to do Conor McGregor vs. Rafael dos Anjos for the Interim Welterweight Title before he went on a rampage?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

samizayn said:


> Oh yeah, another thing I was going to mention: I wonder if this arrest doesn't cause visa issues for McGregor down the line? It's possible he never fights in the US again...
> 
> No need to, I'm open to being swayed, and the fight is an interesting one to talk through! Right off the bat, 'maul' was strong wording, but I do think he beats Khabib at least 8/10 times.
> 
> ...


Very valid points. I also agree on the word "mauling" being strongly employed the more we discuss this / I think about it.


The rust is indeed something to consider. We've seen how it affected Jon Jones, and he rebounded nicely in his following fight against Cormier. I'd love to think that GSP can re-adapt in that same way. But, like you mentioned, he seems in no hurry to get back in there. I'm also questioning his hunger and competitive drive after opting to take the "easier" fight in Bisbing instead of fighting Woodley at 170. He can hide behind the excuse of wanting to make history all he wants, but I SERIOUSLY doubt that he's ever had the intention of staying at Middleweight. Khabib on the other hand comes across to me more like the type of fighter that will take any challenge thrown infront of him. He seems out on a mission to cement his own legacy while GSP is taking calculated low risk/high reward fights that ensures the best possible outcome for him. It's smart, I don't blame him for this BTW.


I believe that the fight may actually happen sooner rather than later. Think about it. Conor is obviously going to undergo some form of punishment and I absolutely do not see him coming back this year as planned. If Khabib wins the LW title then he'll almost certainly get Tony next, but then it's very possible that a fight with Khabib becomes an attractive offer for GSP. Khabib wants the fight, and GSP probably won't find a bigger fight with anyone else atm. Woodley has disappointed as a PPV performer. Silva is half the performer that he once was. Conor is on the fringes of jailbird status. Whittaker is a pipedream. What other fight is he going to take?





Blackbeard said:


> So is nobody else bothered that the UFC were planning to do Conor McGregor vs. Rafael dos Anjos for the Interim Welterweight Title before he went on a rampage?


UFC gonna UFC. Welcome to the WME-IMG era where meritocracy can go fuck itself in the @SS without lube.


:draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> UFC gonna UFC. Welcome to the WME-IMG era where meritocracy can go fuck itself in the @SS without lube.












Well at least we've been spared the possibility of Conor referring to himself as the "_Champ Champ Champ_" for now


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Well at least we've been spared the possibility of Conor referring to himself as the "_Champ Champ Champ_" for now



It would actually be "_Champ Champ Champ Champ_" if he decides to create a custom belt made of crocodile skin to hang around his neck.


:mcgregor2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

JINGLE THUG said:


> This is fucking awesome:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982342629223432192
> :lmao


*Dana in his Reebok shirt :mj4*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Watching Khabib's speech on that last embedded was scaaaary. Saw so many frightening fighters from pretty much every combat sports but Khabib is something else. He is real as the real gets.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, did anybody else hear the BS about Max not getting cleared because the commission didn't like the look of him? Literally, he wasn't examined by a doctor. LEL.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

samizayn said:


> Also, did anybody else hear the BS about Max not getting cleared because the commission didn't like the look of him? Literally, he wasn't examined by a doctor. LEL.


I facepalmed. Apparently he was at 159lbs as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Also, did anybody else hear the BS about Max not getting cleared because the commission didn't like the look of him? Literally, he wasn't examined by a doctor. LEL.


What was the actual story behind all this? Did Max weigh 160lbs when it came time to step on the scales? Because if that's really the case then I don't have a problem with him being pulled at all, weight cutting is dangerous and you don't really want to be throwing in weak opponents for Khalabeeb to rag-doll all around the cage. The NYSAC might of been slightly overzealous but honestly I feel like we've ended up with a more competitive match up, we'll see.

To be honest I blame the UFC for even putting Max in that position in the first place. There was four perfectly legit Lightweights already scheduled for the card and instead they phoned up a Featherweight who was on the other side of the planet and only had six days notice to make weight fpalmfpalmfpalm

EDIT - The main issue I have with New York is them refusing Paul Felder a title shot because he wasn't ranked high enough


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In fairness he probably shouldn’t be allowed to drop that much weight in a week so soon after a broken ankle. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

JINGLE THUG said:


> This is fucking awesome:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982342629223432192
> :lmao


I thought it was Khabib who said "I'm gonna kill this motherfucker".


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah it was his manager, Ali


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am curious to see how Rose performs tonight. I was a little worried by her demeanour at the weigh-ins, she seemed extra fragile to me. Hope that bus incident hasn't fucked up her mentality.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

People said the same kind of stuff last time and how Joanna was all in her head. We will jsut have to wait and see. Nervous as fuck for that fight. 



















Lol not sure how real this is, but funny


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful body shot by Olivier!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Great performance from Karolina Kowalkiewicz. You can tell she's really been working on her jiu-jitsu game ever since the Cláudia Gadelha loss.

EDIT - How the hell was that a split decision? :wtf2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Great fight between 2 great 115ers. Amazing sweep by Kari after dropping to guard.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's PPV time!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

End this!

Thank you!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Not at all sure about the circumstances of Max's weight etc. Fully agreed he should have been pulled if his cut was too brutal.

How about Chris Gritz right now! That's a huge surprise. Saw him for a little bit on TUF, never would have thought he could have fought so cerebrally. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lauzon









Thank god his corner stepped in because that was becoming extremely hard to watch. I think it might be time for Joe to call it quits, get out now before he does some serious damage to his health.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

what the hell is up with these Dagestani's? They're all fucking animals it seems like :done


not literally of course :woah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woah! I think we may have an early contender for Fight of the Year









Kyle Bochniak just made me a fan. He's got a massive pair of balls on him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Those fans who booed that fight each deserve a thousand Stockton slaps from both Nate & Nick Diaz :armfold

Tremendous performance from Renato Moicano. He tore Calvin Kattar up beautifully with those leg kicks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

3-2 JJ...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow my eyes literally never left the screen on that Joanna/Rose fight. It was so suspenseful from beginning to end. Great fight.


Unbelievable how Rose controlled the standup for 5 rounds against Joanna. She's the real deal no doubt.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's no doubt now who the better fighter is.

Good riddance to that annoying hag :Out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That wasn't a conclusion I thought would happen lol. I figured if it went 5 rounds Joanna Champion would be back. Joanna is still great, but I think it's just over for her at 115. I can't wait to see her and Valentina at 125


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Off to flyweight you go, Joanna. 

Can’t blame the cut this time.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> That wasn't a conclusion I thought would happen lol. I figured if it went 5 rounds Joanna Champion would be back. Joanna is still great, but I think it's just over for her at 125. I can't wait to see her and Valentina at 125


Rose is far too composed. As Joe Rogan mentioned, she brilliantly kept resetting after her offense. I think Joanna seriously underestimated her yet again. This more than proves that the first fight wasn't a fluke.



That takedown at the end was icing on the cake.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That fight was a thing of beauty. Maybe the best UFC women's fight ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Rose is far too composed. As Joe Rogan mentioned, she brilliantly kept resetting after her offense. I think Joanna seriously underestimated her yet again. This more than proves that the first fight wasn't a fluke.


I can buy that as JJ never mentioned in the lead up what she would do different in the rematch. Her focus seemed solely on the hard weight cut and not what Rose did right


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I can buy that as JJ never mentioned in the lead up what she would do different in the rematch. Her focus seemed solely on the hard weight cut and not what Rose did right


Joanna started showing her a lot of respect halfway through the fight. She almost seemed shocked that Rose was beating her at her own game.


BTW: What the hell was up with Joanna stretching her legs between rounds 4 and 5? I wonder if she's legit injured somewhere.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, this is not going to end well for poor Al...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really hate the idea of getting a belt off of beating the last last last last last minute replacement number 11 fighter.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Al is fucking awesome. Exactly the kind of fight I always wanted to see out of Nurmagomedov. Now we have tape on the guy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

@samizayn



Lol I retract what I said. GSP would destroy the Khabib that showed up tonight on standup. Holy fuck he's extremely lucky that this wasn't Ferguson or Holloway.



Talk about getting exposed while dominating the fight. How does that even happen??


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

What a shitty card aside from the featherweight guys, Karolina vs Felice and the co-main. Really regretting staying up for it. On the bright side, at least my sleep pattern will be on point for watching Mania tomorrow.

Side note: Both Conor and Tony would KO Khabib if he performs anything like he did tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GSP and Ferguson will be nightmare match ups for Khalabeeb. If I were him I'd be goading Conor to come fight.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I mean, Khabib dominated 5 rounds both on the ground and stand up. Al who is a brilliant stand up fighter barely scratched Khabib, don't let the "OOOHHHHH" from Rogan everytime a punch came within a foot of Khabib's face fool you. We all knew Khabib's stand up isn't the best and he still bloodied and outstruck Al. It was sparring after round 2 for Khabib. I doubt he tries to stand with Tony/Conor as much as he did here.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> GSP and Ferguson will be nightmare match ups for Khalabeeb. If I were him I'd be goading Conor to come fight.


Reckon Conor would have made very quick work of the Khabib that showed up tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Reckon Conor would have made very quick work of the Khabib that showed up tonight.


Once Khalabeeb gets a hold of Conor I think it'll end pretty quickly. He's not as resilient as or as well versed in grappling as the likes of Ferguson & Iaquinta are IMO. He's got a small window of opportunity standing but I just don't see Khalabeeb risk letting it stand for that long in that match up.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Reckon Conor would have made very quick work of the Khabib that showed up tonight.


Doubt it. 

Khabib would not stand and trade with Conor. He’d beat his face in for 5 rounds.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This card is a direct result of Dana letting Conor put his dick in his moth for 2 years. He's created a monster that fears no repercussions and does whatever he wants. This card was fucked up all over the place directly because of Conor. Really disappointed that this is what UFC is now.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Once Khalabeeb gets a hold of Conor I think it'll end pretty quickly. He's not as resilient as or as well versed in grappling as the likes of Ferguson & Iaquinta are IMO. He's got a small window of opportunity standing but I just don't see Khalabeeb risk letting it stand for that long in that match up.





Killmonger said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Khabib would not stand and trade with Conor. He’d beat his face in for 5 rounds.


Khabib's gotta set up those takedowns with something though. There were countless exchanges tonight where I could visualize McGregor in Iaquinta's place swinging the left hook around and catching Khabib flush.

I'm not saying I'd bet on Conor if the two were to fight. I think tonight was a bad night for Khabib and more times than not he smashes Conor. Although Khabib looked mortal tonight for the first time since Tibeau.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> I mean, Khabib dominated 5 rounds both on the ground and stand up. Al who is a brilliant stand up fighter barely scratched Khabib, don't let the "OOOHHHHH" from Rogan everytime a punch came within a foot of Khabib's face fool you. We all knew Khabib's stand up isn't the best and he still bloodied and outstruck Al. It was sparring after round 2 for Khabib. I doubt he tries to stand with Tony/Conor as much as he did here.


Al didn't really show up with his striking. He barely attempted to land any combinations. There's plenty of occations during the fight where Khabib opened himself up to get knocked the fuck out, but it seemed to me like it was Al's failure to capitalize. At points it's almost as if Ai was afraid to take chances and go for the kill. Still, not a great look on Khabib's standup game and posturing on the feet. The textbook on him is starting to come out.

Khabib was MUCH more impressive when closing the distance against Barboza


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Well Joanna can’t blame her weight cut this time. 



KYRA BATARA said:


> @samizayn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never understood why people talk up Khabib striking. He is pretty damn terrible in that area, he is just insanely good at grappling.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> I have never understood why people talk up Khabib striking.


Do they? I've never heard anyone talk about what a great striker Khabib is.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed a trend recently that after every Khalabeeb fight his fans roam social media and claim that he was just "carrying his opponents to put on a good show" unk2

There's nothing wrong with going the distance and dominating. Not everyone is just going to roll over and allow Khalabeeb to finish them.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Al didn't really show up with his striking. He barely attempted to land any combinations. There's plenty of occations during the fight where Khabib opened himself up to get knocked the fuck out, but it seemed to me like it was Al's failure to capitalize. At points it's almost as if Ai was afraid to take chances and go for the kill. Still, not a great look on Khabib's standup game and posturing on the feet. The textbook on him is starting to come out.
> 
> Khabib was MUCH more impressive when closing the distance against Barboza


Al didn't throw any combinations because he was afraid of the takedown just like everyone else is. Khabib's stand up isn't great, but he gets away with it because of the threat of the takedown, which is why he was able smack Al around for a couple rounds. Same thing happened with Barboza, only Barboza got beaten up even more. 

This fight doesn't change my thinking that Khabib merks Conor. I've always said, Conor has a small amount of time at the beginning of each round to KO Khabib, he gets taken down once and he doesn't get back up. He's not a grappler by any stretch of the imagination.

Tony on the other hand, I give Tony a much bigger chance of beating Khabib. Tony won't be afraid to throw the combinations that Al was because he believes in his ground game so much. It's a tough one.

There's definitely a way to beat Khabib but you have to be special to execute it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Do they? I've never heard anyone talk about what a great striker Khabib is.


Not great. But I see a lot of people in forums talking about how much Khabib striking is coming along and how he can hold his own against anyone. He’s a great grappler with very, very poor striking.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don’t think there’s a textbook coming out, honestly. 

There was nothing here that Michael Johnson didn’t show us two years ago. 

Khabib could get wrecked by a good/fast striker. But said striker also has a small window before Khabib fucks their life up with his grappling. 

McGregor would have to do it in the first. If Khabib gets a hold of him, he’s finished. And if he makes it to the 2nd, his tank would be damn near depleted from the beating/grind of the first round. 

Tony Ferguson is a different story....


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Has anyone else noticed a trend recently that after every Khalabeeb fight his fans roam social media and claim that he was just "carrying his opponents to put on a good show" unk2
> 
> There's nothing wrong with going the distance and dominating. Not everyone is just going to roll over and allow Khalabeeb to finish them.


Agreed. Nothing wrong with winning on points. Rogan going crazy about "who would have thought this was going to go 5 rounds" was annoying, as if that's a weakness on Khabib's part. Khabib fans are annoying too, I'm sure I am.

Btw the whole Khalabeeb thing is getting old, it's Khabib brother :degea2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I Love Zabit
I Love Bochniak
I Love Crazy Al
I Love Joanna
I Love MMA 








Coongrats to Khabib. Congrats to Rose, there is no doubt, you are the Queen of the 115 division...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I also reckon Eddie Alvarez & Justin Gaethje could provide him with tough challenges as well.



Jaxx said:


> Btw the whole Khalabeeb thing is getting old, it's Khabib brother :degea2


I can't help it, ever since Joey Diaz called him that on the JRE it has been stuck in my mind 8*D


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Al didn't throw any combinations because he was afraid of the takedown just like everyone else is. Khabib's stand up isn't great, but he gets away with it because of the threat of the takedown, which is why he was able smack Al around for a couple rounds. Same thing happened with Barboza, only Barboza got beaten up even more.
> 
> This fight doesn't change my thinking that Khabib merks Conor. I've always said, Conor has a small amount of time at the beginning of each round to KO Khabib, he gets taken down once and he doesn't get back up. He's not a grappler by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...



Honestly, Khabib was getting sloppy with the takedown attempts near the final rounds. Al should've taken more chances after those TDDs (if you can even call them that). 


But yeah, Ferguson would've been a nightmare for the Khabib that showed up tonight. I reckon even Holloway would've been far more dangerous than Al was.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The Khabib vs Conor fight just became a lot closer IMO. THe biggest question is how good is Conor at getting back up because weve pretty much seen none except for that first Nate fight where it went badly. IF he keeps it on the feet like Al did, it could be very interesting where as before I would have picked Khabib to smash him


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I also reckon Eddie Alvarez & Justin Gaethje could provide him with tough challenges as well.


Ortega too :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

A full camp healthy and fit Holloway would have bee SUPER INTERESTING


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Ortega too :cudi


You could indeed be right but I don't want to get too carried away fantasising about that match just now when he's still a Featherweight. We need to see that Max Holloway fight happen soon, please god let it happen :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rogan was CRAZY bias torwards Al this fight, disappointing and one of the reasons so many people shitting on Khabib (there are legit reasons and holes in his game, don't get me wrong though)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> You could indeed be right but I don't want to get too carried away fantasising about that match just now when he's still a Featherweight. We need to see that Max Holloway fight happen soon, please god let it happen :mj2


Yeah it's a fantasy at this point. My prediction for Khabib's next fight is Tony 1st, then the winner getting ether Conor or GSP. Ether way, LW is the big money division right now and it's too hot to go pull someone in from another division that isn't a big star yet.


Ortega can carve his niche at Featherweight against the likes of Holloway, Jung, Swanson and Stephens. It's a very comfortable weight class for him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Think Khabib should fight Kevin Lee if he beats Barboza OR winner of Justin/Dustin. 


Too soon to make the Khabib /tony fight for a 5th time


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Think Khabib should fight Kevin Lee if he beats Barboza OR winner of Justin/Dustin.
> 
> 
> Too soon to make the Khabib /tony fight for a 5th time


It depends on the extent of Tony's injury. They should make the fight ASAP if he heals relatively quickly. I undertand how ridiculous it looks on paper to book a fight for the 5th fucking time, but for the sake of all this buildup and hype it's worth another shot. If it falls apart AGAIN then you have every right to become superstitious and avoid making that fight like the plague.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Khalabeeb will probably now be out of action till the fall because of Ramadan.

Who knows how long Tony Ferguson will be out injured for. It could be a while, or he could be back once Khalabeeb is done with Ramadan. That fight does seem cursed at this point but it'll be a tragedy if we never see it happen.

I am not sure what's going to happen with Conor McGregor next. Aside from his legal issues can he be punished by the NYSAC for his actions this week?

As for GSP. My guess is he's only interested in the Conor McGregor fight but I could be wrong. Maybe his interest will have been piqued by that call out.

Eddie Alvarez is currently free and I am sure he would love to get the opportunity to create a more memorable MSG experience this time. There's also Dustin Poirier who could jump right into title contention with an impressive victory next week. 

Exciting times are ahead for Khalabeeb, he's got a lot of options on the table. It's possible he could even jump up to Welterweight to avoid the brutal cut down to 155lbs. RDA praying to god that doesn't happen 8*D


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man I got so hype when Joanna was making that come back in the 3rd and 4th, but Rose sealed the deal in the 5th and that last second takedown :mj2 



Those 49-46 cards were bullshit, I had it 48-47


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah those cards were a tiny bit too wide for my liking. I gave Joanna the 3rd and 4th round.

Poor Rose has to deal with Jessica Andrade next. Good luck with that one kid :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea thats the interesting thing, not trying to shit on Rose at this moment at all, But I am still picking her as the underdog against Andrade. Its jsut a style thing, unless she has solid TDD


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

THUG FUCKING ROSE strikes again. :drose nope it wasn't a fluke... 

not wanting to sound like a hater but really Khabib ? you can't even finish a guy who was ready for a 3 rounder ? :damn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I see a lot of hate going torwards Khabib, and some of it is absolutely justified, such as holes in his game, amateurish striking mistakes he's making. But at the same time, no one is mentioning once this guy had 4 different opponents to prepare for in the space of a week? Yea I knwo you can say his gameplan doesn't change blah blah. But it does make a difference, thats why so few guys would have even accepted the fight, as White said. 

Plus people should give some more credit to Raging Al, dudes an animal


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Khabib with a good albeit not great performance. It showed the two sides of Khabib, the one that is dominant on the ground and the other that leaves his chin up and is open to getting knocked out. Props to Al for stepping up and taking the fight. I felt he was a little gun shy when Khabib slowed down and a better fighter could have taken advantage of Khabib there. 

Overall i feel we have seen areas where people can get to Khabib. It makes potential fights with Tony and Conor more interesting going forward despite Khabib having an easy win.

I was impressed with Rose here. I feel this was one of the best ways she could prove the first fight was not a fluke by defeating Joanna over five rounds. I had it 2-2 going into the final round and i felt Joanna was going to win as she had the momentum, but Rose came out and scored a huge round. I think Rose gets beat by Andrade or Karolina, but she is improving every fight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rogan’s call of the Khabib fight was pretty bullshit. Waaaaaay overplayed Khabib’s deficiencies. Honestly felt like Khabib went into sparring mode once he wrapped the points up in the first two rounds. He didn’t look great but he was still easily out landing Iaquinta and it’s not like winning rounds with constant jabbing isn’t a valid tactic. Yeah he leaves his chin out there and he is absolutely there for the taking against a top level boxer but he was still handily winning even when he turner it into a stand up fight. There’s no way he does that against Tony or Conor obviously. He goes back to his bread and butter. Last night fel very much like Khabib trying to shaw up the weak part of his game in a reql fight environment against a guy he never felt threatened by even on the feet. 

Scorecards for the Karolina and Joanna fights were total bullshit too. Easy fights to score and all 3 fluffed their lines, almost to a catastrophic degree with Karolina. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Joanna. Fix was in clearly from the judges scorecards. 3 and 4 were as clear as they come. Fuck Rose and her paedophile husband. 

Conor smokes Khabib. He's hype.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah it was definitely a 3-2 fight. However she's a fucking weirdo so fuck her. "I'll take your soul". This isn't Mortal Kombat, you transvestite :trips


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Fuck Rogan's commentary. The guy just ragdolled a guy who was on a 5 fight win streak (8-1 his last 9, two of his opponents being Masvidal and Lee) and 50-43'd him on a days notice after having his opponent changed for the third time, and despite that Rogan was still overly critical of Khabib even though he was in complete control in the stand up against Al and bloodied his face, and repeatedly lost his damn mind every time Al swung his arm. No I don't fucking care what Schaub texted you. While I do agree that Khabib's stand up needs work, at least save the criticism for when he's getting tagged by his opponent and _not_ the other way round.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Khabib's stand-up is pretty meh, but who's going to be able to actually force him into a stand-up fight. It seems like it's hard to open up on the feet because the risk of getting took down, and we all know what happens there. Khabib's weakness is going to be somebody that can really wrestle in reverse and nobody really fits that at LW. Of course catching a haymaker or random sub is also a risk. But it's hard to really criticize his performance last night given the situation


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

People acting like Khabib showed his weakness tonight are laughable. As if we didn't know his stand-up ain't nothing to write home about. Everybody knows it. Problem is nobody has been able to exploit it as it mostly depends on getting in that one lucky hit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> @samizayn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

It's literally the definition of exposure. For example, we know that TJ Dillashaw is the BITW because he went the distance with Barao and Cruz. Domination/KOs are obviously super impressive, but there's no way to gauge a person's fight IQ, there's no way to gauge how fluid they are, no way to gauge (this was crucial for Nurmagomedov) how they react under adversity. That's all I wanted! 

And what was speculation on my part ended up being true: if you have a good grappling background and keep your head on your shoulders, there are ways around the game of Nurmagomedov. There are also ways that Nurmagomedov can tighten up his grappling, so that the gameplans now being furiously redrafted by Ferguson, McGregor et al are maybe less airtight than they'd wind up being.

But anyway yeah, Al fought an excellent fight, props to his corner as well for that. Replace him with St Pierre - whose attributes we've already discussed, and who crucially has both the knowhow and the TDD to throw more elaborate combinations than what Iaquinta felt comfortable with - and you get a matchup that pans out exactly how I speculated.

I think he can train to hide those flaws and emphasise those strengths, and that any top lightweight contender remains nevertheless beatable for him. I'm not so certain he can train to overcome what GSP would bring forward. I think it's a little too much. Though again, if what you were saying ends up coming true, we won't even need to speculate!





Jaxx said:


> I mean, Khabib dominated 5 rounds both on the ground and stand up. Al who is a brilliant stand up fighter barely scratched Khabib, don't let the "OOOHHHHH" from Rogan everytime a punch came within a foot of Khabib's face fool you. We all knew Khabib's stand up isn't the best and he still bloodied and outstruck Al. It was sparring after round 2 for Khabib. I doubt he tries to stand with Tony/Conor as much as he did here.


Definitely agree. The cloak of invincibility dropped a little maybe, but people (read: Joe) are acting like he's the second coming of Cindy Dandois :lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the broadcast team made too much of Khabib's stand up. Sure, he's no Sugar Ray Leonard but he still won the rounds that remained standing + was 3 rounds in so you'd expect him to not be as crisp.

Still though, I agree with the overall point that he may struggle against and elite striker but that's the beauty of MMA. I guess we'll see when his backs against the wall if he can really rely on his wrestling.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Luke Thomas is hosting a Wrestlemania 34 Watch Party. Hell has officially frozen over. :lol


https://twitter.com/lthomasnews/status/983016386057461760


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll need to re-watch the fight again because at the time I was unaware of Joe Rogan holding any bias against Khalabeeb. That would be strange considering on the JRE he's always struck me as being on the Khalabeeb hype train.

Maybe Joe just got a little carried away because Al was able to make it somewhat slightly competitive.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Luke Thomas is hosting a Wrestlemania 34 Watch Party. Hell has officially frozen over. :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/lthomasnews/status/983016386057461760


Oh boy, that'll be interesting :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Oh boy, that'll be interesting :lol



I normally never participate in one of these things, but this is too good to pass up.



Wrestlemania hype level now at a solid:







/10 - (that's 12/10 in textual form).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Fuck Rogan's commentary. The guy just ragdolled a guy who was on a 5 fight win streak (8-1 his last 9, two of his opponents being Masvidal and Lee) and 50-43'd him on a days notice after having his opponent changed for the third time, and despite that Rogan was still overly critical of Khabib even though he was in complete control in the stand up against Al and bloodied his face, and repeatedly lost his damn mind every time Al swung his arm. No I don't fucking care what Schaub texted you. While I do agree that Khabib's stand up needs work, at least save the criticism for when he's getting tagged by his opponent and _not_ the other way round.


Rogan was fucking mega biased torwards Rose in that fight as well. Maybe he found his next Rond Rousey or some shit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought these two losses to Rose might of humbled JJ but she's still complaining and making more excuses :no: It's time to force her up to 125lbs to fight Valentina Shevchenko as punishment :curry2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khabib fast becoming one of the most unintentionally funny fighterss in the UFC


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see what Derrick Lewis has to say on Instagram about Ronda's kilt/sexy schoolgirl outfit tonight. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Can't wait to see what Derrick Lewis has to say on Instagram about Ronda's kilt/sexy schoolgirl outfit tonight.





Spoiler: Fuck Me















:gasm or something to that effect!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Spoiler: Fuck Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"She look sexy when she cut all that weight...only." - The man, the myth, the legend, the Black Beast.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well if you weren't happy about Joe's commentating he's got a message for you.........



> It is insanely rare to have a fighter as dominant as @khabib_nurmagomedov. In one of the most talent stacked divisions to go 25 and 0 is incredible, but to do it without even having a rough moment in a fight is completely unheard of.
> 
> The closest thing to adversity he’s had to face in the Octagon before Saturday was one solid punch that was landed by Michael Johnson in a fight that was otherwise a horrifically one-sided mauling. When I’m commentating on someone that dominant I am constantly looking for cracks in their armor, and on Saturday night we saw the first of those cracks exposed by an incredibly game Al Iaquinta.
> 
> ...


https://www.instagram.com/p/BhVkUgKnexE/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_campaign=embed_profile_upsell_test

Take note, Joanna.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982855558532292609
Let's go Dana.. Book McGregor vs Ferguson. Winner take Khabib


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just glad the UFC is back after the craziest week of all time. 



Justin/Dustin :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still don't get why Khabib was given a belt after all this.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still don't get why Khabib was given a belt after all this.


:xabi3

Because he made championship weight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

As opposed to letting busboy Conor keep his?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All things considered, this should have been a free Fight Night. Save Khabib and put him on the next card vs Eddie.

No way should someone be crowned a UFC Champion by beating the 11th ranked fighter. We've all said that Conor should have been stripped a year ago, but Dana and Co are borderline nefarious with their behind the scenes bullshit. This whole situation has been a disgusting shit show.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Khabib's title win was more legit than any interim title the UFC has ever handed out.

And anybody even looking at the UFC rankings, much less putting any stalk in them, is a fool.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianm...-with-modified-rules-per-report/#17d0016a6106


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Khabib's title win was more legit than any interim title the UFC has ever handed out.


:red Renan Barao won and defended his Interim title several times against the best in the division while Cruz was gone for years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That wasn't an INTERIM title, it was the official. They stripped Cruz


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> That wasn't an INTERIM title, it was the official. They stripped Cruz


It was Interim first. Then Cruz got hurt again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, not going to hold my breath waiting for that one to happen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983450811203293184


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> It was Interim first. Then Cruz got hurt again.


Thats true he did defend it twice. But circumstances are much different on this one.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

And still...










:cool2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that Nick Diaz is free to fight again I hope the UFC pull out all the stops to make that Michael Bisping fight finally happen. Imagine him and Mike scrapping in Liverpool, it would be pandemonium :trips5


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nick Diaz is never fighting again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Nick Diaz is never fighting again.


I don't know man, if Nick really didn't want to fight again he would of took himself out of the USADA pool and never bothered with this suspension.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Nick Diaz is never fighting again.


^^^^^^
This guy gets it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Mike Perry already calling Nick Diaz.. Good luck with that Homie


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> I don't know man, if Nick really didn't want to fight again he would of took himself out of the USADA pool and never bothered with this suspension.


He only gives a fuck cause in the unlikely case they want him to fight Conor McGregor or GSP (again). That's it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seneca said:


> He only gives a fuck cause in the unlikely case they want him to fight Conor McGregor or GSP (again). That's it.


I highly doubt Nick has any interest in fighting Conor when that's his little brother's rival.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Doenst change what I said, if he isn't fighting one of those two, I dont think well ever see him again


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983980902660411392
fuck yeah :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

"Per our great source: This deal is worth a total of 320m/yr (160m/yr each). ESPN and NBC to pay for production (current deal UFC pays for production). ESPN and NBC will also have streaming rights and the fightpass prelims moving to their streaming platforms. Contender series to replace tuf (each network gets one season each per year). PPV’s reduced to 6 a year. New weight classes to be added to help fill the increased fight nights (men 165, female 105, etc). Each network will have exclusive rights to certain fighters (similar to how HBO and Showtime have their own boxers which they develop and build) outside of PPV."

If true, I am STUNNED that the UFC tv deal went for that much money. In my wildest dreams I would have said 300 would be the most they could get, and realistically I was expecting somewhere around 250. Again, if that is all true I love cutting down to 6 PPV's a year. Do NOT like adding more weight classes, male or female.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/23984129111613468675
105 women's division :bearer

Fighters exclusive to certain network???? Wtf. So let's say Ferguson is exlusive to ESPN and Khabib to NBC, does that mean they don't get to fight??


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm gonna need a lot more elaboration on this new deal. Sounds like a lot unnecessary actions being taken by splitting rosters by network.

Don't mind more weight classes if it means guys aren't killing themselves to make a division that's too low. Whether it be because they too small for the higher class or trying to get an advantage fighting smaller fighters.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck everything about this RUMORED deal. Seriously


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Old but still....






She's perfect 8*D


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

STYLEBENDER'S BACK


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Girtz gave that choke to Chandler by pushing away from the cage and giving him space to hop over.

Baby Slice gets better and better. Smooth as hell.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

War god Justin gonna KO Dustin.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What fight between Waterson and Casey!

O'Malley with that Nate Diaz!

What kind of "noteworthy" fight stat is: Youngest Italian fighter in UFC, .....?

SPLIT DECISION!? Who the fuck was sleeping at the wheel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Condit needs to retire, I don't want to see him in Bellator, I just want to see him retire.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

YES ANOTHER CONDIT LOSS!










Cowboy on short notice with a personal life in bad shape. Congratulations Cowboy!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WHAT A WAR! DAMN!


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Ahh shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking insane fight. Same as last time, Justin was on the verge of breaking his opponent quite literally before getting his lights put out. He won't change, and he wont be a champion but god dam he is arguably the most exciting fighter in the UFC.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Fucking insane fight. Same as last time, Justin was on the verge of breaking his opponent quite literally before getting his lights put out. He won't change, and he wont be a champion but god dam he is arguably the most exciting fighter in the UFC.


He's very exciting but man he needs to up his defense. The Homer Simpson defense isn't working.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He's very exciting but man he needs to up his defense. The Homer Simpson defense isn't working.


Hence why I said he won't change and wont' be a champion. I wonder if one day that chin is just gonna disappear. 






Another win for Israel, his striking is just a joy to watch, ground game needs work for sure but one step at a time. 






Carlos just hang up the gloves for good man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Hence why I said he won't change and wont' be a champion. I wonder if one day that chin is just gonna disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's not to far off got KO'd in December, KO'd in April. he should take a long break.

Hopefully they bring Israel up slow, Brunson was on Twitter talking shit, hopefully he doesn't get baited into that fight.

But yeah sad day for Condit and fans


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I was thinking of mathcing him up with Brad Tavares next but even that guy is 12-4 in the UFC, as much as we want UFC to slowly build him up, past history has shown UFC does not do this. If you have hype behind you and you string a few wins together your fighting the best of the best.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Honestly don't care if Justin wins or loses, I just wanna see him fight. There is not a more exciting fighter on the roster, his 3 fights so far have been wars. He could literally lose 5 in a row and I'll still be excited for his next fight. Agree that he'll never be champ.

Dustin was great aswell. To eat all those leg kicks, come back and KO Justin was the sign of a champ. Depending on Conor and Tony's situations, Poirier is arguably next in line to fight Khabib.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Just checked out the main card, but damn I’ll have to properly see some of those KOs and TKOs on the prelims. Undercard results look tasty.

I was delighted Waterson managed to overcome what was a tough test for her. She showed real resilience to keep looking for a way to get in some offence, although to be tested that hard by someone of Casey’s standing doesn’t bode well for the future tbh. Was a fun fight nevertheless.

I’m not even being sarky, I swear, but Gaethje is going to end up with brain damage the way he carries on. He already looked wobbly as fuck going into the 4th round, like he’d already had a skinful. 

Quick question: is Vettori the first fighter to cry foul after poking himself in the eye? And the fuck is wrong with some judges? Never a split decision. Hopefully that might kick Stylebender up the bum though as he seemed to be on auto-pilot through most of this fight.

Also, O’Mackey or Seanenzie?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't watch a ton of UFC but I watched this show for Gaethje's fight and I'm glad I did. It's a shame that he looks to be at the level where elite fighters can handle his relentless onslaught but others can't.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The moment when (or if) Gaethje changes his style and do that in the middle of his usual routine that would not only shock the world but also his opponent and that might be his key to the next level. Regardless tho, he is already amongst my all time favourites. What a man.

Also shout out to Dustin. Him vs anybody at the top in the division would be delight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

How fucking utterly insane is it that EVERY SINGLE FIGHT Justin has had in the UFC so far (3) are all FIGHT OF THE YEAR CONTENDERS. :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seneca said:


> How fucking utterly insane is it that EVERY SINGLE FIGHT Justin has had in the UFC so far (3) are all FIGHT OF THE YEAR CONTENDERS. :lmao


I'm afraid he doesn't even have that of a lucrative contract coming in from WSOF. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That actually hurts my soul :mj2



Hes a fucking god warrior


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they bring Israel up slow, Brunson was on Twitter talking shit, hopefully he doesn't get baited into that fight.


Wouldn't mind seeing him fight that Costa dude who smashed Hendricks tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing him fight that Costa dude who smashed Hendricks tbh.


I think he's injured or something, he pulled out of a fight last month. But man it's crazy how quick careers change in MMA lol. Not too long ago Johny was the one doing the smashing


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I think he's injured or something, he pulled out of a fight last month. But man it's crazy how quick careers change in MMA lol. Not too long ago Johny was the one doing the smashing


True. Great time to be a fan with so many young guys looking so promising. In 2 or 3 years most divisions will probably consist mostly of guys we haven't heard of right now. The rate of improvement among top fighters has been crazy in the last 5 years or so. 

Guys are innovating and figuring out new ways to approach the game. Case in point, Conor McGregor's success. Imagine how badly a prime Pat Miletich would get messed up by some of the top WW guys today. I have no doubt that in 10 years time Jon Jones' stuff will be standard (if not below) for top level competition, as crazy as it seems to say.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan B Peterson said:


> True. Great time to be a fan with so many young guys looking so promising. In 2 or 3 years most divisions will probably consist mostly of guys we haven't heard of right now. The rate of improvement among top fighters has been crazy in the last 5 years or so.
> 
> Guys are innovating and figuring out new ways to approach the game. Case in point, Conor McGregor's success. Imagine how badly a prime Pat Miletich would get messed up by some of the top WW guys today. I have no doubt that in 10 years time Jon Jones' stuff will be standard (if not below) for top level competition, as crazy as it seems to say.


The growth is crazy, seeing how apart Matt Hughes from Royce Gracie was crazy. But I agree one day it'll be "yeah Jones was great for his time, but (insert 10-15 LHW) would smash him) lol. I do enjoy watching how one fighter will do something like the Anderson front kick or Jones oblique kicks then other fighters start using it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

How many UFC fighters could you guys confidently list as all arounders. Good to great at all facets of MMA? Mouse, Dillashaw, Ferguson, Bobby Knuckles, DC, and Stipe are in the category. Everyone else has a skill issue that could be exploited in my opinion.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seneca said:


>


Do you guys who make these predictions actually know every fighter on the card?



Killmonger said:


> How many UFC fighters could you guys confidently list as all arounders. Good to great at all facets of MMA? Mouse, Dillashaw, Ferguson, Bobby Knuckles, DC, and Stipe are in the category. Everyone else has a skill issue that could be exploited in my opinion.


Jon Jones. Zabit. RDA. Eddie Alvarez. Brian Ortega? Valentina.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Do you guys who make these predictions actually know every fighter on the card?
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Jones. Zabit. RDA. Eddie Alvarez. Brian Ortega? Valentina.


Jones goes without saying. I put him out of my mind with all of the bullshit going on with him nowadays. I’ll have to see more of Zabit but he was impressive last week. I forgot about RDA! I wouldn’t argue with Alvarez. I don’t like the guy but it’s hard to deny his ability. I’m not sold on his defensive wrestling though. Striking defense is also garbage. Ortega is the shit and I believe he’s gonna fuck Max’s world up with his grappling. The striking is getting better so I could see him being up there soon. Val, like Jones, goes without saying, honestly.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

UFC Liverpool sold out in 2 minutes so I couldn't get any tickets at face value however I bought a couple off somebody this morning, I had to over pay a bit but it should be worth it!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I knew it would get sold out quick but didnt expect that quick wow


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nice debut fight in UFC!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC can't even sell out an event in the USA, much less in 2 minutes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> UFC can't even sell out an event in the USA, much less in 2 minutes.


UFC fans around the world show up for great fights.

American Casuals only spread their cheeks for 3-4 fighters sadly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Do you guys who make these predictions actually know every fighter on the card?
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Jones. Zabit. RDA. Eddie Alvarez. Brian Ortega? Valentina.


Cant speak for other people but I would say on average I just guess 3-5 fights each card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kevin Lee missed weight by 1 pound...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucks sakes Kevin. Even if he wins dampens his title shot hopes. 


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987437331216035846
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Fucks sakes Kevin. Even if he wins dampens his title shot hopes.


It's the first time and it's one pound. I'll worry when he gets into Hendricks, Kelvin or Khabib territory when it's every fight and he ends up in the hospital with liver failure. I mean, this is the same guy who faught like hell with a staphylococcus infection.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesn't mean fuck all if you miss by 1 pound or 5. You missed weight. This was a very important fight. 


How do you make weight with staph then don't when your healthy? lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn what a way to start the night!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BODY SHOT TAKING HIS SOUL!

I step out to get gas, pizza and wings, I come back to the most dramatic guillotine ever! JUST KEEP KICKING!

And the finish was dodgy as fuck!

Hooker with that life draining knee to end Miller!

Branch back on track with a STATEMENT!

Is Cub sick? He was just sitting back waiting....

So much loss for Edgar recently.

Fight was a letdown. Shame considering what these guys are capable of. Hopefully the main event delivers and caps off a really good night.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

God wrestling in MMA is so damn boring. Less cuddling, more fighting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Weird time to stop it, but they probably should've ended it earlier tbh. They've let Edson take a lot of unnecessary damage his last 2 fights. Guess Lee can be considered a title contender for sure.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> God wrestling in MMA is so damn boring. Less cuddling, more fighting.


What fight are you watching?!

FUCKING WAR! Lee is LEGIT! Edson never gave up and showed how dangerous he always is. What a fight! The first 2 rounds were 10-8 and aside from that killer headkick Lee mauled him to death. Lee really answered all the critics tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that was a snuff film.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

DX-Superkick said:


> What fight are you watching?!
> 
> FUCKING WAR! Lee is LEGIT! Edson never gave up and showed how dangerous he always is. What a fight! The first 2 rounds were 10-8 and aside from that killer headkick Lee mauled him to death. Lee really answered all the critics tonight.


It just bores me. I zone out when it is just one guy on top dominating with ugly clubbing blows. Do not get me wrong I respect it, but domination via wrestling is just so boring compared to domination by any other discipline.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lee's top control is MONSTER, like Luke Rockhold level. BRING ON KEVIN/KHABIB











Also Hooker was fucking brilliant caling out Felder to his face during the interview, nothing else Felder could do and they probs will make the fight now haha.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is it time for Jim Miller to call it a career?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is it time for Jim Miller to call it a career?


I'd say yes. Along with Joe Lauzon.





LIGHTWEIGHT KINGS headlining back to back to back UFC events!! Truly special division. BUT WE NEED AN ANSWER TO CONOR/TONY/ KHABIB




Congrats to Branch too!


EDIT - FUCK how could I not mention my hero Frankie :mj2. Fuck all the doubters


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rd 3 of Lee/Barboza :CENA


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

samizayn said:


> Rd 3 of Lee/Barboza :CENA


And we said Lee had no chance....

Won’t doubt you ever again, Master Stanky Leg.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Killmonger said:


> And we said Lee had no chance....
> 
> Won’t doubt you ever again, Master Stanky Leg.


Except me who picked him :mj. Evidence is there too






I have this feeling UFC are going to make Justn vs Edson and I really hope that doesn't happen any tiem soon


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Killmonger said:


> And we said Lee had no chance....
> 
> Won’t doubt you ever again, Master Stanky Leg.


Who's "we" :mj


Also it's funny you were the one to quote me because I realised Kevin Lee does in fact look like Erik Killmonger. Not Michael B. Jordan. Killmonger.

I am glad Lee ended up winning because he deserved to win for executing his gameplan so well, yet also I strongly feel that a top 5 guy in the toughest division needs to have been choking Kevin Lee out when he went for that shot. There was like 20+ seconds where he didn't know what day it was, and Barboza kinda... held the sprawl.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I might have been mistaken but I thought we agreed that Lee made a mistake by taking this fight with Edson. I didn’t believe his grappling was as good as Khabib’s but it might be better.... 



Seneca said:


> Except me who picked him :mj. Evidence is there too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not. Both guys need to take an extended amount of time off, honestly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXwv2j2Z5Mw&t

The best MMA WORLD ending ever starts at 6:58!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Killmonger said:


> I might have been mistaken but I thought we agreed that Lee made a mistake by taking this fight with Edson. I didn’t believe his grappling was as good as Khabib’s but it might be better....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. Both guys need to take an extended amount of time off, honestly.


Maybe you were talking to other friends.

Khabib's grappling is still solid leagues above Lee's tho


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

samizayn said:


> Khabib's grappling is still solid leagues above Lee's tho


There is only one way to find out..... FIGHT!!!

I would love to see Lee vs Khabib. Kevin is a strong guy who can possibly match Khabib in the wrestling department and put him on his back.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

225 and 226 are so fucking stacked. I cant remember the last time I got up in the early hours to watch an MMA event live but I will for those two without hesitation. I really hope this is the beginning of a return towards fewer but more stacked cards.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Michael Myers said:


> There is only one way to find out..... FIGHT!!!
> 
> I would love to see Lee vs Khabib. Kevin is a strong guy who can possibly match Khabib in the wrestling department and put him on his back.


Even if it stays standing Lee shown he can hang with the best (spinning kick nonwithstanding)


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I was expecting a sub from Lee in round 4 but doctor stoppage was good enough. Great fight!






Yessir!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://v.redd.it/obozvxbdrgt01



Scintilating striking. Makes Wonderboy look like a fucking amateur


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Great podcast with Lee and Joe. And the comment section reflects how people are coming around on Lee.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Quite an insightful podcast. Better than the ones Joe has with Schaub for sure 100%


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seneca said:


> Quite an insightful podcast. Better than the ones Joe has with Schaub for sure 100%


It's funny how so many people see Kevin Lee as the "hype" style personality that he puts on in interviews like a lot of fighters. Now they're seeing him as a person. Funny how that works.

I love the Schaub ones :shrug


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This Fedor-Mir fight should be interesting.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yea I hope it's going to be a great fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's funny how so many people see Kevin Lee as the "hype" style personality that he puts on in interviews like a lot of fighters. Now they're seeing him as a person. Funny how that works.
> 
> I love the Schaub ones :shrug


Like most of them.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dillon Danis is fighting on this Bellator card too. Should be interesting


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dont know if anyone else knows, but Usman vs Santiago is off :sad:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Watching that Kevin Lee podcast but the cringe was too much. Make no mistake btw the source of the cringe was Rogan. His passive-aggresive hard on for DJ is just embarrassing.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Thoughts on Bisping vs Diaz? Not sure it will happen because Diaz never accepts fights but there are strong rumours that it could happen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> Thoughts on Bisping vs Diaz? Not sure it will happen because Diaz never accepts fights but there are strong rumours that it could happen.


Why would Bisping fight Nate? They're not in the same weight class...

:troll


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why would Bisping fight Nate? They're not in the same weight class...
> 
> :troll


No stupid, I mean Joey Diaz!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> No stupid, I mean Joey Diaz!


I think Joey would beat him in a shot talk contest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

They would both get high as fuck and smoke a joint together


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip everyone who recommended Kevin Lee's JRE. He's a cool guy.

Maia/Usman it a terrible matchup, because I'm a huge fan and I don't want to see Maia potentially lose. I think he might run into similar problems as he did with Woodley. Usman is skilled enough that his PURE STRENGTH ADVANTAGE is likely enough to keep the grappling away. And unless Maia has put some work into diversifying his striking (unlikely) he may get outworked there too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I can see Maia getting Ko'd. :mj2





Absolute soldier for steping up though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who's watching Bellator? Mir vs Fedor is tonight!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Please Fedor somehow find a way to win this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

World class BJJ has been *ON DISPLAY TONIGHT *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank God that was quick, but man Fedor goes down a lot now. Still have no faith in him to win this tournament.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

LAST FUCKING EMPEROR!



Chael to execute the Emperor!

Finish city tonight!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was crazy!!!!






*CHAEL/FEDOR*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That show was a series of quick fights. I did expect Mir to win but was pleased that Fedor clocked his ass. Chael Sonnen was great at hyping stuff up all night. I'll probably pick Sonnen to beat Fedor because I'm such a pessimist. Will be pulling for the Last Emperor. Way to go, Fedor.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Fedor is so far removed from his best. Great that he pulled out the win here, but it feels like he has more chance to lose than win thesedays.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Figured Fedor would KO Mir but didn't anticipate both looking so past it. Fedor's undoubtedly lost some explosiveness and his last 3 fights show that he's very chinny at this stage of his career. The Chael fight is a toss-up. Probably leaning 60/40 towards Fedor. Can't wait until Chael gets stuck in telling Fedor that all his fights in Pride were fake. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't think Fedor gives a fuck about Chael anything says, he barely cared when he was in the ring/


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

As a positive I do not think Chael has anywhere enough KO power to even wobble Fedor. Granted there is not much of a size difference I cannot envision how Chael could possibly beat Fedor.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> As a positive I do not think Chael has anywhere enough KO power to even wobble Fedor. Granted there is not much of a size difference I cannot envision how Chael could possibly beat Fedor.


Ground and Pound, man. Ground and Pound. If Chael doesn't get clipped early he has a chance to wear down Fedor for 15 minutes.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ground and Pound, man. Ground and Pound. If Chael doesn't get clipped early he has a chance to wear down Fedor for 15 minutes.


Even then it is hard to see even old man Fedor getting done like that by the most pillow fisted fighter ever.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovato Jr is doing and will continue to do big things. Danis will do big $ because he does what Covington wishes he could do, and is successful because he partly doesn't realise he is doing it.

edit: Fedor's not beating Chael. Not quick enough and Chael is not one to be drawn into fist fights. Don't think he's strong enough to smother him, and I don't think he's particularly inclined to try. Also Chael is the HW GOAT, and it's nearly impossible to predict success with odds like those.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

I never got the Chael love. He is insanely boring and his trash talk is as rehearsed and phoney as it gets.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chael is the single best thing the United States ever produced.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brilliant :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

When Chael's mouth opens, I can't hit the mute button fast enough.

A pet peeve of mine is when somebody asks the GOAT question right after one of the possible choices has just fought. Recency bias in MMA is so damn huge.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

samizayn said:


> Lovato Jr is doing and will continue to do big things. Danis will do big $ because he does what Covington wishes he could do, and is successful because he partly doesn't realise he is doing it.


Danis has the charisma of a bean bag. The moment they put him in there with a good fighter, he’s done.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Killmonger said:


> Danis has the charisma of a bean bag. The moment they put him in there with a good fighter, he’s done.


Fortunately you don't need charisma to pull this off - Danis is just annoying and sophomoric. He doesn't overkill like Colby Covington because a part of him sincerely believes he's developing a badass charm like his hero Conor McGregor.

And not necessarily. I have no idea how you can conclude that so decisively with a very young man in the infancy of his career, who's already world class at one aspect of the game.

Speaking of Conor though... guys, did you hear the Nogueira brothers are suing him for the irreparable damage he did to their horse?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

By actually watching him fight and his BJJ matches? 

The guy has like a 18-16 record in BJJ and he was getting lit up by a guy with a losing record....


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

People ITT don't like Chael's trash talk? On a pro wrestling forum? Seems weird. Chael is the single best trash talker in MMA history. Although Rampage runs him close. Would have liked to see those two chat some more shit leading into their fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991014483836354560






STYLEBENDER"S BACK BABY. 3rd fight this year, but it feels like this guy fights almost every week. LOVE IT


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Please tell me one original line Chael has ever come up with.

Let me go to the bathroom first though. I'm going to be waiting a while.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991110734938542080



226 is absolute monster.



Which means all the big fights will fall through.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Still gotta get through the monster that is 225 :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes baby yes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Please tell me one original line Chael has ever come up with.
> 
> Let me go to the bathroom first though. I'm going to be waiting a while.


“That happened”


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Seneca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991110734938542080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Its way too good to be true. Everything will go to shit a week or two out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Derrick Lewis: His people sold my people for gold and jewelry...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ariel being a snake :dana


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> *Nicco News*


I was wondering what was up with 125. Seems like Bullet scared Nicco stiff!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jedrzejczyk-Torres set for July 28 UFC card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Jedrzejczyk-Torres set for July 28 UFC card.


I can see JJ slicing her up Penne style.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> I can see JJ slicing her up Penne style.


Just hope she can get back in the win column


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Nate Diaz is up to fight at UFC 227

He’s not just looking for Conor,” Shields said during an appearance on The MMA Hour.

“He’s looking for a fight that makes sense and that’s going to give him a big payday and a lot of hype.”


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Struggling to see too many fights for Diaz that against top contenders where he doesn’t get smoked.

Poirier and Alvarez maybe – Lee and Khabib would demolish him. Even at Welterweight RDA has already smoked him, Colby would ragdoll him (though the trash talk may be amusing) and Woodley would ragdoll him.

Robbie Lawler would be a good scrap I suppose.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nate vs Gaethje! HEAD EXPLODES!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Makes you think....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTTBmUKzPbw&t


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dustin is the easily the best fight for Nate stylistic wise


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

"I think Joe Rogan should worry about what he’s saying about me because we might just meet face to face soon in the near future. He might be commentating that Chicago card, so that’s kind of hypocritical of him to say something like that because when he’s talking about me, we might be face to face. I might just have to slap him.” -Colby.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

With Rogan's constant dick sucking of Jon Joens that wouldn't be the worst thing in the world


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Diaz brothers need to shit or get off the pot. Fight instead of talking about fighting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Diaz brothers need to shit or get off the pot. Fight instead of talking about fighting.


Nick was suspended and couldn't fight...

Nate had a million dollar chip that eroded away while Conor what the bed...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Nick was suspended and couldn't fight...
> 
> Nate had a million dollar chip that eroded away while Conor what the bed...


Umm Nate chose to sit out and wait for Conor, so its also kind of his fault too


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Umm Nate chose to sit out and wait for Conor, so its also kind of his fault too


I get that but no one could have known Conor would fuck everything up the way he did. If I were Conor, I would have kept the hundred million dollar momentum going. Win or lose I would have gotten back in the cage no later than 6 months after Floyd, bringing all those new eyes back to UFC. That's what everyone was waiting on. No one could have predicted a series of shitty power plays and a gangland assault on several innocent bystanders.

I'm not saying Nate is faultless but he has only just got the itch back and has just gotten back in the mix verbally.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nick was free to fight after August 2016. He didn't.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Nick was free to fight after August 2016. He didn't.


Nick had three Whereabouts Failures in a year so he got suspended again. his suspension ended last month

Nate is pricing himself very high at this point according to Dana White he turned 5-6 fight ( one against Tony Ferguson) over the last several months







*according some rumors Rockhold vs Gustafsson is a possibilty :ha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


> Nick had three Whereabouts Failures in a year so he got suspended again. his suspension ended last month
> 
> Nate is pricing himself very high at this point according to Dana White he turned 5-6 fight ( one against Tony Ferguson) over the last several months
> 
> ...


For an interim belt too........ lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Interim belts mean nothing, I just see them as number one contenders fights tbh.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The image is kinda huge so I won't embed but :mark: CHAEL SONNEN LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a Vernon Maxwell tweet?? I'm not getting it haha


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

UFC 228 in Russia Reportedly to Be Held at Olypmic Stadum in Moscow....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992990891865407488
Nate vs GSP make no fucking sense....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why not? Neither should be facing the champ at 155. GSP could make a claim for the 170 title he never lost, but there's no heat between RDA and GSP. Putting GSP vs Nate is harmless because neither man would be taking a spot from anyone ranked.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cannot think of a worse fight I wanna see for Nate than against fucking GSP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why not? Neither should be facing the champ at 155. GSP could make a claim for the 170 title he never lost, but there's no heat between RDA and GSP. Putting GSP vs Nate is harmless because neither man would be taking a spot from anyone ranked.


RDA? You mean Woodley


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> RDA? You mean Woodley


Interim belt. That's what they're doing anyway. Why not try to make it Title vs Title down the road?

But I guess GSP wants to see if he can make the weight at 155 before making a title run. If he can make 155 and go a marathon with Nate, he should be fine vs Khabib who looked slow and sloppy over 5 rounds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Interim belt. That's what they're doing anyway. Why not try to make it Title vs Title down the road?
> 
> But I guess GSP wants to see if he can make the weight at 155 before making a title run. If he can make 155 and go a marathon with Nate, he should be fine vs Khabib who looked slow and sloppy over 5 rounds.


Woodley will be healthy by then, but got you. I can't see GSP making 155 at all though


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it part of the appeal for GSP/Diaz to have like a handicap kinda thing? You know it's not happening at 175 and certainly not 185, but could Diaz beat a drawn out, debilitated, one-legged (he'll have to be to make 155) Georges St-Pierre? That's the angle, right?



Kaizen said:


> That's a Vernon Maxwell tweet?? I'm not getting it haha


If you haven't watched the Chael interview where he claimed he thought Brazil didn't have internet, I can only feel very sorry for you :lol

Do I recall correctly that it was the same interview with the bus and the carrot?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I remember Nate said GSP was " Nick's target" or something a long the line 

BUT looks like the fight is on


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is Conor still ranked?! Seriously, he's ranked number one!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol seen that interview, but didn't get the reference haha. 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993965388172939264


*
WOOOOOOW

*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that LA card is looking pretty damn nice, but it is still so far away. A ton can happen between now and then. Not going to get excited just yet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cant even get excited for a big card 1 week out htese days


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's UFC 224 on Saturday. Did this sneak up on anybody else?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> It's UFC 224 on Saturday. Did this sneak up on anybody else?


No, I've been Jones-ing for some action.

Why isn't Nunes vs Pennington on your prediction card?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Belfort vs Machida is just ridiculous at this stage, i would hate to be the guy who loses that one.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> No, I've been Jones-ing for some action.
> 
> Why isn't Nunes vs Pennington on your prediction card?


Because I fill these in from the bottom up and had it stuck in my mind that Jacare/Gastelum was the ME. Can you believe it, I saw the 12/13 and went back to check, and still didn't see what was missing! I'd say how sexist of me, but I feel like there was no promotion of this fight whatsoever either soo... 

Honestly I think Nunes is vulnerable to inactivity, and if she goes in the same way against someone as technically sound and active as Rocky, she's gonna get outpointsed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@samizayn What prompted you to go with Raquel? Seeing something we don't?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994599154419752961FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Calgary card lookin' sexy


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994608848626302976

Not yet


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

legit, I wouldn't pay a dollar to see the main event on the UFC card this weekend. 0 interest what so ever.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> legit, I wouldn't pay a dollar to see the main event on the UFC card this weekend. 0 interest what so ever.


Sexist!

But seriously why not? Are you one of those "star power and drama" fans? Who at 135 would you want to see?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

People who always say how they wouldn't pay for this and that most likely dont pay for any PPV




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994800998622343171

Wwowow this is unexpected


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

These absolute clowns cutting Yair. No comment, absolutely incredible.

Okamoto also reporting that some UFC crew type people got held up at gunpoint. I'm only surprised that they were surprised. Brazil is in a very bad way socially/economically these past few years.



DX-Superkick said:


> @samizayn What prompted you to go with Raquel? Seeing something we don't?


Nothing I didn't mention in the comment. It's a fairly evenly matched fight just at the face of it - I don't blame anybody for not noticing because while Pennington is very good, and improving at a decently rapid pace, she hasn't had the chance to show it in any particularly important fights. And I was talking about how Nunes has a tendency to either go all in and beat someone up, or lay back and settle down in her fights. She won't be able to go all out on Pennington because Pennington will fight back just as hard. So I see her sitting back instead, which is something her opponent will not do.

It's speculative though - if Nunes wins handily, that's no surprise either.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994291725471367168
This is probs what pissed UFC/Dana off






















Mackenzie Dern missed weight by 8 pounds LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mackenzie 'Who Ate All The Pies? I Did' Dern


She could have made weight at 116, so she's 7 over. What a gimp.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

%age wise that's enormous. I want to know what the equivalent miss would be for a 185er or a 205er but I guess I missed that day in math class


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> This is probs what pissed UFC/Dana off


The hell is going on?! Schaub said that this was a terrible fight for Yair. Zabit is ranked way too low and Yair isn't in his league.

That fight is the same as Shevchenko making her 125 debut a slicing, dicing, carving and killing that poor Brazilian girl.



Kaizen said:


> Mackenzie Dern missed weight by 8 pounds LOOOOOOOOOOOL





FUN! said:


> Mackenzie 'Who Ate All The Pies? I Did' Dern
> 
> She could have made weight at 116, so she's 7 over. What a gimp.


One day to fight night! One damned day! Is the fight off? I know you can get away with 2 or 3 pounds but 7 puts you in a whole different division.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

7 pounds is huge.... WTF Dern




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995051679971069952


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still cant believe Yair is gone


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

BornBad said:


> 7 pounds is huge.... WTF Dern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nate is telling the truth about the whole GSP being overweight thing, wouldn't be surprised if everything else was true as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the butthurt is strong with Diaz.

Cyborg down in Brazil had that to for one of her fights. I think her second Brazil fight maybe against Linsburg? She weighed like 1.something over and they just said fuck it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cruz sayin it was intentional


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Totally rooting for Cooper for this one now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sooooo.....Mike Perry took a test. A DNA test. He's 2% African....


2% African


2% African


......he can now LEGALLY say the word "n*gga!"


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh Nick.... :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Will the UFC cut the Diaz brothers for turning down about 16 fights????? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

off course not Diaz brothers are too huge


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeez.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a warrior Jack Hermansson


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BARBOZA REINCARNATED!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The sound of that on Stricklands skull. Damn.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Zaleski's kick was so perfectly executed it's actually immensely satisfying watching the replay


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EZEKIEL!


Why isn't Kongo Bellator champion?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vitor getting that flashback!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE KARATE KID*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ, Machida. And he wants to end Bisping's career too? Fuck call him the new Cro-Cop, Lyoto Machida is the UFC's career killer. No one is safe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Paul Daley booed Jon Fitch :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> EZEKIEL!
> 
> 
> Why isn't Kongo Bellator champion?


Definitely should've been in the tournament or an alternate


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fuck you Dern...

BADER IN 15 SECONDS!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn Bader!

Nice win by Dern


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fuck you Dern...
> 
> BADER IN 15 SECONDS!


That was nuts! Wonder if Mo will complain about the stoppage?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought Gastelum done enough but considering it's in Brazil, I'm actually surprised he won on the cards.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really great night of fights.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

still can't believe that fight only went 15 seconds.

Never in a million billion years would I have predicted that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit waht a card so far


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pennington's corner just throwing her to the wolves.

When a fighter is done, they're done.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hats off to everyone involved in tonight's ppv. What a damn card!


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

That was disgusting. Raquel better leave that camp immediately, she told them she was done yet they forced her out there to get finished. Pathetic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995527556932734976


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

It’s the one thing that has always stopped me getting hugely into MMA. There is just such a bro mentality in the sport. Just this fascination with toughness over anything else. Her coaches failed her big time by just wanting her to tough it out when she was already broken.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*For a fighter to say they don't want it anymore is the hardest thing for them to admit.*



Hope Raquel recovers and leaves


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't hear Rocky quit in the restaurant but that's fucked up that her corner didn't stop the fight.

But why didn't Rocky stop it herself?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

On another not.e Holy shit Kelvin's chin is as good as anybody's and he wears damage incredibly well too. I had it 29-28 Kelvin, he should get next title shot,


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Not sure if anyone else has seen it but Daley was booing his own fight vs Fitch and talking shit about how boring it was and how it would lose them fans. Sort of says everything you need to know about Jon Fitch that he had Pauls back and was punching him in the face yet it was not phasing Paul at all, he was just focused on pointing out how boring it was.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Pennington needs to fired/leaving that awfull camp ASAP. Her left leg was a lamb, her noze was broke and that fucker in the corner was like "change your mindset" 

Fuck you stupid ass coach


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why the fuck would Jon Fitch care about what Daley thinks lol??? He had the dominant position and won the fight


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brutal for Amanda Cooper to get fucking owned like that


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looked like two different weight classes in there. Hopefully they force her to fight at 125 next fight


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol @ Daleys tirade while getting dry humped by Fitch. 


Good weekend of fights. That Vitor/Machida KO is one for the ages, absolutely brutal. I enjoyed the Road FC freakshow card with a 40 year old Gilbert Yvel turning poor Mighty Mo's arm into a noodle too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hey Jon Fitch, if you ever wondered why NO ONE LIKES YOU, watch any of your fights. When you wake up and it's August, you'll understand....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I questioned why Bellator even made such a matchup.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not really a fan but you've got to admit that Amanda Nunez is an absolute savage of a woman, nobody is taking that belt from her any time soon.

It's on lads, I can't fucking wait this is my first ever UFC event too, I've got a feeling Wonderboy may be too good for Till but as long as I get an entertaining fight from them I don't mind who wins because I like both guys.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

By the way the event will start at 2:30pm UK time which is a bit ridiculous, However if Liverpool manage to beat Real Madrid in the champions league final then the chances are I will still be awake absolutely bladdered from the the day before. That weekend is gonna be so much fun :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I want Liverpool to win just cause that fucking crowd is gonna come in roaring


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Shocking from Pennington's corner, she was done

Mackenzie :done needs to go 125 though cause clearly with them tits she's gonna keep struggling to make weight


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Unorthodox said:


> I'm not really a fan but you've got to admit that Amanda Nunez is an absolute savage of a woman, nobody is taking that belt from her any time soon.
> 
> It's on lads, I can't fucking wait this is my first ever UFC event too, I've got a feeling Wonderboy may be too good for Till but as long as I get an entertaining fight from them I don't mind who wins because I like both guys.


£361 :wat

Still jealous tho.

Tried getting tickets for £120 or something around that price but all were sold out. Only really expensive tickets left and I couldn't justify it


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> £361 :wat
> 
> Still jealous tho.
> 
> Tried getting tickets for £120 or something around that price but all were sold out. Only really expensive tickets left and I couldn't justify it



I was only planning on buying a cheap 1 myself but all the tickets sold out in 2 minutes or something crazy like that, I had to get my ticket off a third party website so the total actually came to £420 but I've been putting money away for like a month so I could afford it. The spot I'm gonna be in looks amazing though on the arena floor right behind the octagon, literally can't wait. the fact it's in Liverpool a day after the final made it impossible to turn down.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jamaican said:


> Mackenzie :done needs to go 125 though cause clearly with them tits she's gonna keep struggling to make weight


She's young and i heard she don't like training or cut weight... she rather hang on the beach stuff like that 




Spoiler: who can blame her















I know she's some kind of hype train at this point but if she can't make weight next time.... 

In other news Nate Diaz still doesn't want fight GSP 


_SAN JOSE, Calif. – Nate Diaz wants to be starting something, but what that is remains a mystery.

The UFC star spent part of Saturday afternoon signing autographs for fans lined out the door at World of Sports Memorabilia here in San Jose, Calif., and afterward he was in a good mood.

Inside a back warehouse, Diaz joked around with his crew as he signed more items for the shop’s owners. He sipped on a beer and called the shots on music being played. He laughed at a cookie made in his likeness decorated with a joint – a real one – in its mouth

Diaz also talked about fighting, which he’s still interested in doing, contrary to UFC President Dana White’s continued assertions that he isn’t during the last year.

“I’ve been trying to get in there and get going,” Diaz told MMAjunkie. “I’ve been wanting to get in there and get going this year. I just got this lawsuit out of the way that I’ve been going through for the last two years, so I wasn’t even able to fight. So that’s all done and over, and I’m ready to get back to fighting if I’m going to be fighting anymore. …

“I’m training until there’s something good to do here.”

Something good apparently doesn’t include former two-division champion Georges St-Pierre.
*
“No, I’m not fighting that fight,” Diaz said.
*
After White announced last week that the bout was in the works for August’s UFC 227 in Los Angeles, Diaz nixed the idea and explained why in a Facebook post.

“Like I said (on Facebook), he cheated when he fought my brother (Nick Diaz at UFC 158 in 2013), so I just had to bring up old sh-t because they’re trying to brush it off like it’s nothing,” Diaz said. “I got other sh-t to do, and it was just weird because we never even really talked about it.”

So, where does this leave Diaz with the UFC?

“There was a fight I asked them for, and now that that fell through, we’re back to square one,” said Diaz, who declined to identify his opponent request.

This is an interesting time in Diaz’s career. The 33-year-old hasn’t fought since UFC 202 in August 2016, when he lost a majority decision to Conor McGregor in an all-time classic welterweight bout. The fight was a rematch of Diaz’s stunning UFC 196 submission win over McGregor – also at 170 pounds – that elevated his profile to new heights. The rematch also made Diaz millions, which he’d never earned before for a single fight.

It’s become a popular refrain from the MMA community during Diaz’s absence that all he wants is a “money fight,” specifically a trilogy with McGregor. Diaz has a response to anyone who thinks that.
“What people don’t understand is that any fight I fight is going to be a money fight,” Diaz said. “I’m not waiting for anybody. I’m just waiting for a motherf-cker to do something. Let’s get a real fight going. I’m not going to be involved in no weak sh-t.”

It would seem there’s no shortage of options, though Diaz begs to differ. A potential showdown with welterweight champion Tyron Woodley surfaced late last year, but Diaz said the UFC “dropped the ball on that fight already.”

Then there’s Eddie Alvarez and Kevin Lee. Both lightweight contenders have recently called out Diaz, but he isn’t intrigued by those names, either.

“Nobody interests me right now, but I’m interested in doing something,” Diaz said. “I don’t think the UFC wants any of those fights to happen because we haven’t been talking about none of them. So time will tell.”
_


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dern's face got a whole lot more punchable to me after her bullshit non-weigh-in.

Alex Nicholson had a great tweet. "Mackenzie Dern just beat a 4-3 she outweighed by 30 pounds congratulations." And for some reason she celebrated like she won a title at WrestleMania. How is there not more blowback from this?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I made and shared this shoop on shitdog. 

Thought I'd share it here:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Unorthodox said:


> I'm not really a fan but you've got to admit that Amanda Nunez is an absolute savage of a woman, nobody is taking that belt from her any time soon.
> 
> It's on lads, I can't fucking wait this is my first ever UFC event too, I've got a feeling Wonderboy may be too good for Till but as long as I get an entertaining fight from them I don't mind who wins because I like both guys.


2.30pm for us Brits on a Sunday?

Intredasting.

I have that Sunday off work, gonna see if I can get that Monday off too so I can get shitfaced. 

Have a good one fella!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Orgasm


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Kaizen said:


> Orgasm


Benadvidez and Pettis are on Fight Pass prelims? Fucking LOL.

It pains me to see Rashad fall so hard to the prelims, he's always been one of my favourites.

I think he should have retired long ago though. He's been very tentative in his most recent fights.

Edit: I agree, this card is fire!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea no idea why it's not in the place of Bobby Green/Clay Guida


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Go Whittaker!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> Benadvidez and Pettis are on Fight Pass prelims? Fucking LOL.


Remember Pettis' brother tried to hold up Dana for money.

But from top to bottom that card is fucking lit!

Hope Yoel believes in himself this time and murks Whit...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Dern's face got a whole lot more punchable to me after her bullshit non-weigh-in.
> 
> Alex Nicholson had a great tweet. "Mackenzie Dern just beat a 4-3 she outweighed by 30 pounds congratulations." And for some reason she celebrated like she won a title at WrestleMania. How is there not more blowback from this?


Cause she has nice boobies.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Cause she has nice boobies.


She looked gross during the fight. I don't see it, nor have I ever. Even before her cheating. :shrug


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

TCE said:


> Benadvidez and Pettis are on Fight Pass prelims? Fucking LOL.
> 
> It pains me to see Rashad fall so hard to the prelims, he's always been one of my favourites.
> 
> ...


Damn Rashed fell so hard so did Holm.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Veronica Macedo is pretty as fuck. That is all


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just realized that Germaine She-Ran-From-Me hasn't faught since 208! That hand really is killing her LOL!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's Syuri Kondo (fighting Poliana Botelho in the UFC prelims this weekend) wrestling Asuka about six years ago:






Somehow she's still only 29.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Big John McCarthy is on the JRE!!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BIG JON DON


What a fucking pioneer


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tim Kennedy is on the JRE and he's in a Nazi killing mood!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rogan is on fire with these MMA podcasts lately


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ariel just got signed to ESPN happy for him


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaizen said:


> Orgasm


Even the prelims are pretty decent. Rashad and Guida are good for the nostalgia at least.

Hope Blaydes beats Reem, HW needs new blood.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The prelims would make for a decent as fuck Fight Night lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm hoping Megan beats Holly, j really don't want another undeserved Holly title shot


Lesnar Turtle said:


> Even the prelims are pretty decent. Rashad and Guida are good for the nostalgia at least.
> 
> Hope Blaydes beats Reem, HW needs new blood.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I'm hoping Megan beats Holly, j really don't want another undeserved Holly title shot


Same here. Never was impressed by Holly. And it was exacerbated by Rogan during the Cyborg build up on the JRE. "If Holly beats Cyborg, she's the undisputed greatest female fight of all time. Undoubtedly."

WHAT IN THE FUCK ARE YOU SMOKIN' JOE!? She loses 3 straight fights in a row, gets unwarranted title shot after unwarranted title shot, and you dare fix your mouth to put her in the GOAT conversation? TF!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Same here. Never was impressed by Holly. And it was exacerbated by Rogan during the Cyborg build up on the JRE. "If Holly beats Cyborg, she's the undisputed greatest female fight of all time. Undoubtedly."
> 
> WHAT IN THE FUCK ARE YOU SMOKIN' JOE!? She loses 3 straight fights in a row, gets unwarranted title shot after unwarranted title shot, and you dare fix your mouth to put her in the GOAT conversation? TF!?


Yeah when Rogan is into the hype he could rival Jr with selling someone lol. Her boxing career was great though. But her MMA career seems more Matt Serraish one great moment and a bunch of meh.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, the true woman GOAT is Cyborg.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Same here. Never was impressed by Holly. And it was exacerbated by Rogan during the Cyborg build up on the JRE. "If Holly beats Cyborg, she's the undisputed greatest female fight of all time. Undoubtedly."
> 
> WHAT IN THE FUCK ARE YOU SMOKIN' JOE!? She loses 3 straight fights in a row, gets unwarranted title shot after unwarranted title shot, and you dare fix your mouth to put her in the GOAT conversation? TF!?


You should redirect your anger towards the fucking company that gives her all these title shots, whats she gonna do turn it down??


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> You should redirect your anger towards the fucking company that gives her all these title shots


We've been down this road before a few times in these threads. Holly, Edgar, Faber, Condit, etc. I've typed my dislike till my fingers were blue in the knuckles (that idiom is difficult in reference to typing).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fight Night get hype!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a comeback by Claudio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Love a killer liver shot!

Hot ref too! :gasm


Goddard giving that corner the bidness! "Keep your eyes open!"

What a first round!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"Female Khabib" 









Grasso doe :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Reyes still undefeated and Suarez as well with a dominant one sided grapple killing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Maia with the Abdominal Stretch! Going old school.

I know it was late replacement so I understand it being a little dull. Usman stayed smart by avoiding the ground.

Maia...it's over. You're too one dimensional at this point. Add in the fact that you're 40 and it adds up to retirement. Usman took it easy over 5 rounds but the Colbys and RDAs won't be so kind. It's over.

Broken hands?! Usman sittin' at 80%!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usman finally took a step up in competition and he won convincingly.

That's all I was asking for.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who do you see Usman against next?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Colby Covington if he loses. If he wins, I think theyll redo the Santiago fight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Colby Covington if he loses. If he wins, I think theyll redo the Santiago fight


But wouldn't Santiago be an unnecessary step back after breaking into the top 5? I do like the idea of him facing the loser of the number 1 contender fight though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well his performance last night wasn't that amazing, and theres two clear contenders in front of him, plus that was his original opponent anyway


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cro Cop out :/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> Cro Cop out :/


We need an alternate for the alternate!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Hope they can get a decent replacement for Cro Cop and have Big Country still fight, but with this happening so close to the day I doubt it. Sucks because it was looking like a great card and this knocks it down a few pegs. 


Someone on another forum mentioned Carwin being a possible stand in.....if only. virtually no chance thats gonna happen though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just make the Moussassi titel fight the main event as it should have been


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm hyped either way! The chance to see Moose get the opportunity he earned in UFC, a shot at gold!

And the return of MVP! Although I do wonder why he's facing a lightweight. :hmm:


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

MVP/Daley was made for that card. But no, lets watch Daley get violated for 15 mins by a wrestler instead, makes much more sense.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Werdum got flagged by USADA. not sure for what yet but Colby will have a field day with this Im sure


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Lol Werdum got flagged by USADA.


Not guilty until proven innocent. JDS was popped and was ruled innocent so was Yoel. :shrug


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Not guilty until proven innocent. JDS was popped and was ruled innocent so was Yoel. :shrug


I didn't say anything? Just stating the fact that he got popped whihc is true but don't know what for yet


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm hyped either way! The chance to see Moose get the opportunity he earned in UFC, a shot at gold!
> 
> And the return of MVP! Although I do wonder why he's facing a lightweight. :hmm:


MVP is falling into bust territory for me. Him not testing himself is starting to wear thin on my slight fandom of him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> MVP is falling into bust territory for me. Him not testing himself is starting to wear thin on my slight fandom of him.


Why? He's coming along slowly while juggling 2 sports. If this were UFC they would have already pushed him to a main event to get beaten by a Thompson or RDA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why? He's coming along slowly while juggling 2 sports. If this were UFC they would have already pushed him to a main event to get beaten by a Thompson or RDA.


He's been fighting 6 years and been in Bellator for 4. He's on his 13th pro fight, at some point he needs some real tests. Wouldn't say he's juggling 2 sports either yet. He's only boxed once after all. Just getting old seeing him be feed softball fights


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MVP is starting to come along. Rickels is a stern test. Yeah I too would ideally have liked for MVP to step up sooner, but at least it's finally happening. You can't call him a bust when he hasn't lost. A waste sure, but not a bust.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He's been fighting 6 years and been in Bellator for 4. He's on his 13th pro fight, at some point he needs some real tests. Wouldn't say he's juggling 2 sports either yet. He's only boxed once after all. Just getting old seeing him be feed softball fights


I think the time will come, the fact that hell never fight Paul Daley is a mark though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> I think the time will come, the fact that hell never fight Paul Daley is a mark though


Was it Daley or MVP who didn't sign?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Was it Daley or MVP who didn't sign?


More on MVP's sign from what I heard 










Awesome podcast, GSP is king and funny as fuck too !


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> MVP is starting to come along. Rickels is a stern test. Yeah I too would ideally have liked for MVP to step up sooner, but at least it's finally happening. You can't call him a bust when he hasn't lost. A waste sure, but not a bust.


David Rickells is a fine fighter, but at this stage we should know how he deals with that caliber of opponent. I think he's nearing bust territory because we may never see his full potential. Recently he said he had little interest in pursuing the belt. WW is one of the more stacked divisions in Bellator, but if he's barely interested in fighting the best it's hard to stay interested.



DX-Superkick said:


> Was it Daley or MVP who didn't sign?


both fighters are blaming the other.



Kaizen said:


> I think the time will come, the fact that hell never fight Paul Daley is a mark though


Hopefully it does, because I'd like to see him fight a Lorenz Larkin or somebody. But hopefully this is the last baby step fight.

Oh and that GSP interview is great. Him "admitting" to sabotaging Nick is golden lol.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm all about urban farming now :cool2


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999768068699185153
I still believe!!! Great fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> I still believe!!! Great fight!


Either way someone is going to sleep! Either by KO or Ezekiel!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going to be weird seeing Mark Hunt get Ezekiel Choked.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> going to be weird seeing Mark Hunt get Ezekiel Choked.


Not gonna happen. Hunt has no neck.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That Russian guys standup sucks compared to Hunt so its likely hell get slept first


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I actually met Darren Till and Molly McCann today guys. I am so fucking pumped for this weekend, it could all end in tears but I'm thinking positively.

By the way is Bellator 200 tonight? Because I seen that they had the weigh ins yesterday.

EDIT: Bellator is actually live on spike tonight in the UK which is a nice surprise, we usually have to wait a couple of days after the show.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought the prelims were live on Bellator's YouTube channel, but now they're saying you need to download their app. Fuckers.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

FUN! said:


> I thought the prelims were live on Bellator's YouTube channel, but now they're saying you need to download their app. Fuckers.


So how many fights are gonna be live on TV then? I hate the way networks only put the main fights on telly, Dave, Channel 5 and most other terrestrial channels do it all the time. I hope they show Anastasia Yankova's fight I've been following her for a while but not in a stalker way


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

So Yankova just got absolutely dominated for 3 rounds, I knew she was too good to be true. She should turn to porn or stripping instead.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> So Yankova just got absolutely dominated for 3 rounds, I knew she was too good to be true. She should turn to porn or stripping instead.


Wat?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wat?


Nothing mate, I'm just letting out all my weird fantasies :lmao


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Geordie Shore's Aaron chambers just won by knockout to move to 4-0. MVP up next!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> Nothing mate, I'm just letting out all my weird fantasies


I looked up the name and the Yankova I saw is undefeated. Are you talking about Anastasia Yankova? She's 5 and 0.

EDIT

Oh shit you're watching live!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I looked up the name and the Yankova I saw is undefeated. Are you talking about Anastasia Yankova? She's 5 and 0.


She just got absolutely dominated tonight mate, 2 of the judges gave it 30-26 in her opponents favour. Yankova is gorgeous but she's clearly not that good because she had literally no success against an unknown opponent.

Mousassi with the easy win, bit of a disappointing fight but clinical from Gegard.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I better check out of this thread till show time.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry bro I didnt even realise I was posting spoilers :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Till will have the full force of the UFC promotion machine if he knocks out Wonderboy imo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

10 seconds!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*MOOSE*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MVP made him quit! Holy Hell.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Moose getting the gold he worked so hard for.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mousasi is better than 99% of fighters who ever fight MMA. 

Guy's been fighting for 15 years and he's only 32. One of those guys where his ring age is so much different than his actual age.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

My first time seeing MVP and my first impression of him is he's the Anderson Silva of Bellator. Course I have to see more fights featuring him but he was definitely the MVP of Bellator 200 and what a show he put on. I get the feeling if he were in UFC though, Dana White would tell him to cut it out like he did Anderson Silva after his fight with Thales Leites.

Never seen Geordie Shore but good on Aaron Chalmers for winning the way he did. He's still got a long way to go before he gets that reality show negative stigma off him. Miz did it in WWE, so maybe Chalmers will too. I do hate his tattoos though, they're ugly as fuck. The majority of his arms and the sides of his neck are covered with green ink and it makes him look like he's got a disease.

Stupid 5Spike in the UK didn't show the first two main fights on the card. They aired the PPV after the second fight.

For all the complaining Paul Daley does, he should fuck off to Boxing or Kickboxing. He's involved in the wrong sport if he just wants to stand up, punch and kick. MMA is about more than that.

And LOL at Chael Sonnen's "Russian Leak" dig at Fedor.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Chalmers is a good guy (in spite of being involved with that horrible show) and actually has some ability unlike Punk. Hes also legit famous in the UK so a no brainer for Bellators UK cards. 

MVP could be a big star. I would honestly favour him over Daley and I think he'd probably hold his own in the UFC too. Hes insanely tall and rangey at that weight and his accuracy and timing is very high level. 

Mousasi - Huge coup for Bellator bringing him in. Still has plenty in the tank, didnt leave the UFC on a losing streak and is essentially a top 5 MW. 

Good night for Bellator overall. Shame about Cro Cop/Big Country though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> Mousasi is better than 99% of fighters who ever fight MMA.
> 
> Guy's been fighting for 15 years and he's only 32. One of those guys where his ring age is so much different than his actual age.


Thats a good point, for a guy with that many fights he doesnt look shock worn at all


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> UFC Star Nick Diaz has been arrested on domestic abuse charges after allegedly strangling a woman and breaking her hip.
> 
> Diaz, 34, was arrested by Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department after an incident on Thursday evening, MMAJunkie reported.
> 
> ...



:fuck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*TILL MISSED WEIGHT *





BLOODY BASTARD


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

No doubt they'll do a catchweight fight but damn Till, he always says he's a big Welterweight, clearly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What do you guys think about this? Speaking objectively, he makes great points. I can only think of a few, "5 Round Wars" in MMA/UFC.

Edgar vs Matnard 2/3
Hunt vs Silva
Robbie Lawler vs Hendricks x2 and Rory
Sanchez vs Gilbert

But on the other side I can think of countless boring 5 round fights with a whole lot of stalling and intentional non-engagement. Really worth a listen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Till has to weigh no more than 188lbs tomorrow, or I assume the fight gets cancelled. 

The Nick Diaz stuff is nuts. Apparently he's out on bail now. The woman's name is out there and apparently it's the same crazy Christian chick who claimed to have married Nick last year.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it just me or do big fights get cancelled far more often in the last few years? I pretty much take any announced fight as having a 50/50 chance of happening these days. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope Thompson side kicks the shit out of him. Fuck man LETS GO WONDERBOY


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, not a fan of Till repeatedly coming in heavy then continuing to talk trash. I'm not the biggest Thompson fan, but I hope he humbles Till.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

FUN! said:


> The Nick Diaz stuff is nuts. Apparently he's out on bail now. The woman's name is out there and apparently it's the same crazy Christian chick who claimed to have married Nick last year.


Yeah he's at home but his elbow looks like a fucking mess for some reason 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000401427574022144
12 units for him sounds fucking crazy to be honest cause outside the ring Nick is well know to be some peacefull guy who stay out of trouble.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

This is gonna be the weekend from hell like I predicted. Fuck my life.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Yeah he's at home but his elbow looks like a fucking mess for some reason
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000401427574022144
> 12 units for him sounds fucking crazy to be honest cause outside the ring Nick is well know to be some peacefull guy who stay out of trouble.


Because he's easy.... he's easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Have yiou guys seen that Instagram post defending him?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So he crossed that line on the Hot/Crazy Scale?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like she was straight up psychotic IF we are jsut going by what his friend says but who knows at this point


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if there is such a thing as a bad pus video, I have yet to see it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunno how long these will stay up for. The entrances are pure pro-wrestling :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Has Page ever faught a wrestler? That accuracy to land that shot and cause instant blood! Mauro called it, "His face exploded!"

Complete control by Robertson to start the night. Looked like McCann went limp a little longer than necessary. And those convulsions!

What a KO by Breese off the slicing uppercut!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rogan, Schaub and Bravo are doing a Fight Companion live for the Fight Night.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rogan, Schaub and Bravo are doing a Fight Companion live for the Fight Night.


Schaub is a waste of time but Eddie's BJJ insight is reeeeeeally good.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MAKUUUUUUUUU :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FUN! said:


> Schaub is a waste of time


But that fashion advice tho!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This is exactly what Chael was talking about the 5 Round fights. There's way too much stalling and inactivity in 5 round fights.

Aaaannnd that was a major letdown. I guess Till was a hype job from 1 fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't agree with the decision, but it's not surprising


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked the fight. A smart fight from both men, but it didn't lead to a lot of aggressive action. Too much respect for each other. Agree with the decision but not 49-46.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I don't agree with the decision, but it's not surprising


You thought Wonderboy won?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You thought Wonderboy won?


I think he won, but this isn't anything i'd consider a robbery.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

That was a big disappointment. I think Wonderboy probably "won" by modern MMA judging criteria, but to me it was a draw since neither guy showed any clear margin of superiority over the other. Obviously Till was going to get the nod in England with a close fight like that though.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Loads of people calling robbery is laughable. Close fight, not a lot happened but the knockdown edged it for Till.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Loads of people calling robbery is laughable. Close fight, not a lot happened but the knockdown edged it for Till.


Are people really calling robbery? It was another uneventful Thompson fight :shrug


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep. Seen a few guys call it a robbery (not on here).


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought Amirkhani/Knight was a draw or maybe even a Knight win. Knight was doing as much or more from bottom as Amirkhani was from top, and should have had Amirkhani finished TWICE in the first round. No idea how he failed so miserably to put him away on those two occasions.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Yep. Seen a few guys call it a robbery (not on here).


Aaaand I just checked the comments on the JRE fight companion. Wow some peole are stupid.

Why do people think that a decision was made for safety concerns?

"If they would have given Thompson the fight, the crowd would have burned down the building!"

:red Fucking really?



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I thought Amirkhani/Knight was a draw or maybe even a Knight win. Knight was doing as much or more from bottom as Amirkhani was from top, and should have had Amirkhani finished TWICE in the first round. No idea how he failed so miserably to put him away on those two occasions.


That's what Joe, Schaub and Bravo were saying. Knight was doing all the work but the cards don't reflect that. Plus that 1st round should have been 10-8. I don't know if it's true but Bravo said one of the judges gave all 3 rounds to Knight, that's how they got a split decision. Sadly the European got the unjust win.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Amirkhani at all. I live in Finland atm and the pushing of him as a megastar here even though hes a fairly marginal talent is pretty unbearable. Hes also not really the smiling super nice guy hes portrayed as from what ive heard.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had it 48-47 Thompson, but it was close. Not going to get to upset.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Had it 48-47 Thompson, very close fight but 49-46 judges are fucking retarded. Pure hometown bias. 






Phenomenal post fight interview though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> Phenomenal post fight interview though


"London! *EXPLETIVES* *EXPLETIVES* *EXPLETIVES* WOOO! LET'S GO!"


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw the full uncensored one lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

He went a step above F bombs and dropped a C nuke lol. Then Dan just completely no sold it and was like "Darren Till ladies and gentlemen"


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I really enjoyed the fight tbh. 49-46 for sure. Just not for Till.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderboy is fucking horrible to watch.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Wonderboy is fucking horrible to watch.


Yes, and that was dull even by his standards.
Till playing it fairly cautiously didn't help matters either.

The only interesting thing in that fight was how bad the location bias was in the judging.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Wonderboy is fucking horrible to watch.


And to think people were blaming Woodley for their boring fight. :aj3


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Its hard to have much sympathy for Thompson. Everyone knows you cant fight that way in the other guys hometown, you have to either finish it or win by a clear margin. 

On another note, I know its a bit late, but has anyone seen this? what in the ever loving fuck? hes giving Datsik a run for his money in the crazy MMA fighter stakes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Alpha Cat Zingano on the JRE!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I think the sport of MMA spoiled the fans in a way that they see someone like Thompson as boring. He is far from that. A counter striker has to fight his way. Its always rather uneventful when the other guy negate the opposition.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I think the sport of MMA spoiled the fans in a way that they see someone like Thompson as boring.


Spoiled my ass. Thompson is a one dimensional fighter who has not evolved in 6 years. I don't care how unbeatable he is as a kickboxer, as a fighter he's one dimensional. If you shut down Thompson's 1 thing, he's a deer in the headlights and stinks up the joint. 6 years ago he could catch an unranked fighter with a cool kick, but that was 6 years ago and he hasn't changed, grown or evolved since then. He's stale, stagnant and boring. :shrug


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Spoiled my ass. Thompson is a one dimensional fighter who has not evolved in 6 years. I don't care how unbeatable he is as a kickboxer, as a fighter he's one dimensional. If you shut down Thompson's 1 thing, he's a deer in the headlights and stinks up the joint. 6 years ago he could catch an unranked fighter with a cool kick, but that was 6 years ago and he hasn't changed, grown or evolved since then. He's stale, stagnant and boring. :shrug


I mean if you think he is boring I can't say anything. I just don't see him as one. The sport has had way too many lay n prayers for me to say he is boring lol.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> A counter striker has to fight his way. Its always rather uneventful when the other guy negate the opposition.


Which is just saying that he's a very one-dimensional fighter. 
When what you're doing isn't working you change it. 

And it seems pretty clear that he can't adapt, so to me - that is boring.


Career wise (as I see it), Till couldn't afford to lose and Thompson couldn't afford to get knocked out.
A points decision gives Till the W against 'high level' opposition in a long fight, and even in defeat Wonderboy gets to say he took a striker to 5 rounds and lost with a slight sniff of hometown scoring.

Not suggesting that it was planned that way or anything, but neither of them looks particularly worse as they walk away. :shrug


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The sport has had way too many lay n prayers for me to say he is boring lol.


And jumping rope for 25 minutes isn't?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I mean if you think he is boring I can't say anything. I just don't see him as one. The sport has had way too many lay n prayers for me to say he is boring lol.


Two elite strikers combining for one of the lowest totals of significant strikes in 5 Round History, probably the most in fight's that were purely standup fights. Most lay and prayers have nothing on that level of shite.

From Sherdog:

107 sig strikes total between Woodley and Wonderboy.

85 sig strikes total between Maia and Woodley.

68 total between Till and Wonderboy.

That is astonishingly bad. He's far too hesitant and refuses to open things up himself. No one but himself to blame for the loss. A few more of those and he can be cut. Joker.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

meh. I still wasn't bored with the fight and I don't even care about both fighters. There was that intense anticipation throughout the fight, which you can't have with that laynpray fights. I didn't say something like Thompson is the most exciting fighter or anything but I don't see him as really boring. He is as boring as Woodley in my book. Which both are not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Whats frustrating is that Wonderboy is NOT just a point fighter. This dude has some fucking spectacular knockouts, look at his fights with Ellenberger, Hendricks, Whittaker even Rory McDonald. Hes just come so timid in his last few fights


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> And jumping rope for 25 minutes isn't?


Hello DX-Superkick

Will you make a new thread and I'll stick it and unstick and close this one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

seabs said:


> *WHO'S JOINING ME ON THE ADESANYA BANDWAGON GUYS???
> 
> Really good show with lots of finishes as I predicted. *


_*There’s still some room left at the back!!!*_


----------

